#ubuntu-br 2011-10-03
<platao> boa noite
<barna> boa!
<platao> O/
<barna> shallwe, acho q com o ubuntu-tweak vc tb pode mudar! add o rep dele!
<barna> shallwe, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<platao> alguem por favor me passa o catchup?
<barna> ???
<platao> ops
<platao> :P
<igorklem> platao: toma http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.posterous.com/dcurtis/ifaWyltsuZlWs8psUwfJKn0vQ631GqUGkd8aDHEbfIcDasNjfU5gUsjYCnwQ/ketchup-bottles.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJFZAE65UYRT34AOQ&Expires=1317600762&Signature=zPnMzV8B78Szypl0BevXLdhpG8w%3D
<platao> obrigado
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<platao> hahahahahahahahaa
<platao> :()
<platao> :)
<igorklem> SOAD daqui a pouco
<RenatoSilva> alguem ae afim de offtopic?
<barna> RenatoSilva, entra no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #)
<RenatoSilva> barna: por que, se eu já entrei?
<barna> ah! então começa o papo lá!
<Roberto_first> olá a tds. gostaria q me ajudassem, ainda necessito do win e gostaria de saber se posso utilizar um hd externo 2T para acessar através do ubuntu também.
<Roberto_first> o hd é da seagate, e o help deles responderam q não sabem se pode ser usado no linux tbém.
<barna> Roberto_first, vc quer acessar pelo ubuntu o seu hd externo com partição win??? é isso?
<Roberto_first> não gostaria de saber se pode ser acessado diretamente
<barna> Roberto_first, num to entendendo exatamente o q vc quer!!!
<Roberto_first> bom no manual do hd so mostra o sistema win e mac, mas necessito alem do win, acessá-lo no ubuntu e a seagate  respondeu não saber se é possível.
<shallwe> Roberto_first, sim pode
<shallwe> é como um pendrive
 * peregrinator_six bando de noob, ganham pra desinformar os outros... ¬¬
<Roberto_first> ok, vc utiliza assim tbm
<barna> Roberto_first, o shallwe ta certo!
<barna> eu uso hd externo aki tb!
<barna> que tb num fala nada de linux!
<barna> inclusive instalei um ubuntu nela e booto com se foce live-pen!
<barna> quando vou viajar e não levo o note levo o hd externo, plugo nos comps dos amigo e tenho o meu OS ubuntu rodando!
<Roberto_first> mto obrigado pelas respostas.
<barna> disponha! tamo aki pra ajudar!
<shallwe> de nada :)
<barna> shallwe, vc vio o q te mandei mais tarde?
<shallwe> nao
<shallwe> a sim
<shallwe> sobre o gdm né:D
<shallwe> vlw
<barna> blz! conseguiu?
<gpg> ola
<pibarnas> ola
<L88os1> alguém ai pode me ajudar?
<pibarnas> provavelmente.
<L88os1> estou tentando instalar o Utorrent no Ubuntu mas não estou conseguindo
<peregrinator_six> e não serve o que vem com ele não...?!
<L88os1> na verdade funciona direitinho, mas gosto da interface do Utorrent e queria ver se funcionava certinho.
<peregrinator_six> um, deixa ver ser acho algo aqui...
<peregrinator_six> L88os1, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=71860.0
<pibarnas> L88os1: segundo este fórum http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=71860.0 a interface gráfica ainda não estava disponível até o final de 2010.
<peregrinator_six> L88os1, http://news.softpedia.com/news/uTorrent-under-Ubuntu-in-3-Easy-Steps-49037.shtml
<peregrinator_six> L88os1, http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=BR&v=q74uEB-e_cc
<L88os1> valeu
<L88os1> vou esperar a versão final do utorrent
<L88os1> abraços
<Ricardo__> pra q utorrent
<Ricardo__> q viajem
<StefanYohansson> concordo com o Ricardo__: pra que utorrent
<Ricardo__> tem tantos programas otimos de torrent pra linux nativos
<StefanYohansson> Ricardo__: éé, mas essa questão de preferência é normal; e sempre acaba saindo flamme war
<Ricardo__> deve ser win user por isso
<Pskol> se bem q o utorrent roda perfeito no linux
<Pskol> eu usava um tempo atras
<Pskol> com wine. hehehe
<StefanYohansson> verdade, mas prefiro usar algo nativo; é igual e tem as mesmas funcionalidades. Então, ta valendo. (: uso o Deluge, apesar de acha-lo 'um pouco' pesado.
<Pskol> na epoca eu tava com o ubuntu 7.04
<Pskol> mas agora tem o transmission e cia.. bom demais
<StefanYohansson> éé
<StefanYohansson> é bom ver a evolução de bons programas e dos proprios sistemas operacionais linux
<Ricardo__> é o transmission é mto bom leve e tem tudo
<Celsinho> barna,
<barna> fala Celsinho
<barna> Celsinho, vou bootar, ja volto!
<Celsinho> pronto
<Celsinho> :)
<barna> Celsinho, diga!
<Celsinho> barna,
<Celsinho> tranquilidade?
<Celsinho> :D
<barna> tranquilo!
<barna> e vc?
<Celsinho> graças a Deus,
<Celsinho> novidades?
<Celsinho> :D
<barna> nada d+
<barna> trabalhando muito! pouco tempo pra ficar aki no canal!
<barna> apanhando do netbook com as 2 placas de video!
<barna> o d sempre!
<barna> e vc?
<Celsinho> hahaha
<Celsinho> normalzão, sem novidades!
<barna> bom galera vou nessa! vo jogar um pouco!
<barna> T+
<bruninha> alguem on line  ?
<pibarnas> sim
<atpessoa> hi
<bruninha> ola
<perfect> aloha
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> amigos gostaria de sanar uma dúvida se possivel
<sagat> eu tenho o ubuntu 10.10
<sagat> e estava atualizando para o 11.04
<sagat> porem no meio da atualização a net caiu
<sagat> e agora não consigo atualizar pelo update-manager -d
<sagat> tenho que remover algo ?
<sagat> se alguem puder dar uma força ai ficarei grato
<sagat> grande abraço a todos
<sagat> .
<sagat> se eu fizer sudo apt-get upgrade -d resolve ??
<sagat> é oque eu iniciei agora
<sagat> rs
<sagat> só queria saber se estou no caminho certo ...
<sagat> ninguem responde aqui
<khyron> boa tarde
<shallwe> ..
<shallwe> boa tarde
<Rafaelzinhu> boa
<LACabeza> boa tarde pessoa
<LACabeza> pessoal*
<LACabeza> estou com um problema no meu servidor qmail
<LACabeza> alguem pode me dar uma força?
<LACabeza> basicamente, eu estou com ele configurado, deveria estar funcionando...
<LACabeza> o envio está ok
<LACabeza> mas não estamos recebendo emails
<LACabeza> não sei o que eu devo investigar
<khyron> pessoal
<khyron> como monto um diretorio da minha maquina em outra maquina
<khyron> ??
<khyron> rafaelzinho
<khyron> tu ta ai??
<Known_problems> no rdektop eu tenho como redimencionar usando o parametro    -g 1250x700  , tem isso no vncviewer ??
<Known_problems> ops... no offtopic...
<khyron> ?
<Known_problems> khyron, ou via NFs ou via Samba.
<Known_problems> khyron, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Configurando-um-servidor-NFS-em-4-passos
<khyron> achei um sshfs
<khyron> mas nao serve pro q eu quero
<khyron> quero que outra maquina use a minha como se fosse um diretorio dela
<khyron> mas a maquina e unix
<Known_problems> khyron, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Montando-um-compartilhamento-com-o-smbmount
<khyron> ja vi esse esquema
<Known_problems> khyron, pois eh..., prefiro NFS, ja que é de linux pra Linux....
<khyron> nao me serve
<khyron> mas vlw
<Known_problems> khyron,   pra monta pasta remota é NFS Dr.
<Known_problems> khyron, explique entao melhor a sua ideia...
<khyron> tenho uma maquina unix
<khyron> e preciso instalar um aplicativo nela
<khyron> mas preciso direcionar os temporarios pra minha maquina ...e que ela pense a esta nela mesma
<khyron> entendeu?
<khyron> quando este aplicativo e instalado ele direciona coisas para o temp
<khyron> so q o hd esta cheio
<khyron> qeeria direciona pro meu temp
<Known_problems> vc quer instalar esse aplicativo, e naum tem espaço no sistema pra faze-lo? por isso que montar sua pasta temp nessa maquina unix
<Known_problems> oi
<Known_problems> entendi...
<khyron> isso
<Known_problems> khyron, quando vc fala unix é unix mesmo ?
<khyron> entendeu
<khyron> sim aix
<Known_problems> khyron, naum tens disco externo, pra montar via USB ?
<khyron> nao
<khyron> estou longe dessa maquina
<Known_problems> sua maquina é linux?
<khyron> sim
<khyron> linux mint 10
<Known_problems> khyron, entao é NFS mesmo... naum conheco outra maneira...  vc instalaria o serviço NFS na sua maquina, configura a pasta nas conf da NFS... e depois só aplicar o comando Mount no na maquina Unix
<Known_problems> mount 192.168.0.1:/tmp  /temp
<khyron> to entendendo
<khyron> vo ve como se faz isso
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa tarde pesssoal.
<khyron> boa tarde
<EdvaldoSCruz> Alguém sabe me dizer o porque o Mozilla Firefox 7.01, após atualizar o Ubuntu 11.04, não abre mais a página de rádio on line ?,
<EdvaldoSCruz> surge essa mensagem de erro:
<EdvaldoSCruz> we're sorry
<EdvaldoSCruz> Firefox had a problem and crashed. We'll try to restore your tabs and windows when it restarts.
<Known_problems> EduardeCalibal, 2
<khyron> ta embassado acha esse negocio
<khyron> complicado
<Pskol> EdvaldoSCruz, vai voltandversoes do FF
<Pskol> voltando as versoes
<khyron> to tentando entender esse barato de nfs
<EdvaldoSCruz> Como faço para voltar a versão anterior pelo Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<barna> EdvaldoSCruz, tenta renomear a pasta .mozilla no home!
<barna> tipo fecha o FF, renomeia a pasta e abre de novo!
<barna> ele vai iniciar zerado!
<EdvaldoSCruz> não sei fazer isso ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> como faço no Ubuntu 11.04
<EdvaldoSCruz> onde fica a pasta do Mozilla Firefox ?
<barna> entra na sua pasta pessoal e aperta ctrl+h
<barna> vai mostrar os arquivos ocultos
<barna> dai vc renomeia a pasta .mozilla
<barna> eu coloco .mozilla2, dei se eu quiser voltar a traz é só renomear d novo!
<khyron> isso
<EdvaldoSCruz> obrigado, vou fazer já
<EdvaldoSCruz> ai te falo se deu certo
<EdvaldoSCruz> não deu certo
<khyron> q c que faze evaldo
<EdvaldoSCruz> não deu certo barna o que vc disse. Continua a mesma coisa como citei anteriormente.
<khyron> desculpa
<khyron> perdi o assunto aqui
<khyron> q to enrolado com um AIX
<barna> :((
<barna> vc quer fazer um downgrade do ff 7 pra 6?
<barna> EdvaldoSCruz,
<EdvaldoSCruz> como faço isso e instalo no Ubuntu 11.04 barna ?
<khyron> putz
<barna> vamos por partes!
<barna> EdvaldoSCruz, vc ta no ubuntu 11.04??
<EdvaldoSCruz> barna, não ira adiantar fazer o downgrade para versão anterior porque toda a semana é atualizado o Ubuntu no regenciador de atualizações viu.
<Pskol> o 7 ainda tem alguns buguinhos
<barna> EdvaldoSCruz, da pra travar a versão!
<Pskol> bom vc ler o known issues deles
<barna> ai ele não atualiza!
<EdvaldoSCruz> deixa quieto então.
<rogerio> como faço para instalar o conkyForecast?
<EdvaldoSCruz> vou entrar em contato com o Mozilla Firefox para reclamar desse problema
<EdvaldoSCruz> barna
<barna> ok!
<EdvaldoSCruz> vlw e obrigado
<barna> se vc quiser travar a versão, entra no synaptic>clica no FF>pacote>forcar versão>coloca a 6 e aplica!
<barna> d nada! tamo sempre ai tentando ajudar!
<EdvaldoSCruz> deixa pra lá porque vou direto na raiz do problema no setor de reclamações do firefox. vlw
<khyron> vo nessa galera
<khyron> ate amanha
<barna> flw
<Spharion> alguem aqui usa OpenMeetings?
<Rafaelzinhu> eu
<Rafaelzinhu> não uso
<barna> pra q serve?
<Spharion> é um programa para fazer conferencia
<Spharion> aqui tem um video de uma palestra pelo governo http://streaming.serpro.gov.br/cisl/openmeetings.html
<Spharion> mas eu nao estou conseguindo instalar ele no Ubuntu 11.04
<barna> qual o erro?
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa noite
<barna> Spharion,
<barna> boa
<EdvaldoSCruz> como faço ara desstalar o mozilla firefox 7.0 e instalar a versão anterior dele que funciona corretamente ? Alguém sabe me dizer ?
<barna> eu
<Ubuntu-BR> EdvaldoSCruz: eu acho que vc pode desinstalar normalmente (usando o aptitude ou apt-get remove) e depois ir no site da Mozilla e baixar o .deb que vc quer
<EdvaldoSCruz> agora ele não quer nem abrir a página
<barna>  entra no synaptic>clica no FF>pacote>forcar versão>coloca a 6 e aplica!
<EdvaldoSCruz> vou procurar no site se há versão anterior disponivel
<Ubuntu-BR> EdvaldoSCruz: mas aqui para mim o FF 7 está muito melhor e mais estável que o 6, talvez vc pudesse tentar reinstalar...   dê um purge e install depois
<barna> é só mandar trancar a versão no synaptic!!!!!
<EdvaldoSCruz> o que é essa tal de purge que vc diz Ubuntu-BR ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> veja se abre essa página que eu sempre abria: http://www.ipda.com.br/nova/vozlibertacao/vozdalibertacao.html
<EdvaldoSCruz> nesse tal de firefox 7.01?
<barna> no 6.0.2 ta abrindo de boa!
<barna> vou atualizar!
<EdvaldoSCruz> é para o Ubuntu-br que diz que eśta estável a versão 7.01
<barna> vou testar esse 7
<EdvaldoSCruz> no aguardo barna
<barna> tava destrancando a versao
<EdvaldoSCruz> testou barna
<EdvaldoSCruz> ?
<barna> re-iniciando o FF
<EdvaldoSCruz> no site do fitrefox não tem disponivel o ff 6.01 para donwload
<EdvaldoSCruz> barna
<barna> funfando 100%
<barna> vou tentar gravar um video aki fazendo um downgrade do 7.0.1 pro 6.0.2
<EdvaldoSCruz> veja se abre esse link da rádio
<EdvaldoSCruz> http://www.ipda.com.br/nova/vozlibertacao/vozdalibertacao.html
<EdvaldoSCruz> barna
<barna> sim abriu de boa no 7.0.1
<EdvaldoSCruz> tá ouvindo a rádio
<EdvaldoSCruz> barna ?
<barna> sim!
<peregrinator_six> barna, devolve meu super nintendo seu safado...  UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSU
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<EdvaldoSCruz> aqui não funciona
<EdvaldoSCruz> nem no meu desktop e nem no meu notebook esse 7.01
<EdvaldoSCruz> barna
<barna> estou fazendo o downgrad e gravando!!!
<peregrinator_six> falta de algum plugin provavelmente...
<peregrinator_six> até com o gllgoe chrome tá funcionando...
<EdvaldoSCruz> como saberei qual plugn
<peregrinator_six> *google...
<peregrinator_six> instala tudo..
<peregrinator_six> pera ai..
<peregrinator_six> EdvaldoSCruz, qual o seu sistema!?
<EdvaldoSCruz> qual é o melhor navegador tirando o firefox barna
<barna> peregrinator_six, natty
<barna> EdvaldoSCruz, eu uso o FF e chrome!
<peregrinator_six> EdvaldoSCruz, http://ubuntued.info/multimedia-no-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<EdvaldoSCruz> tirei esse FIREFOX e vou usar outro
<barna> só consegui fazer o down pro 4.0! ele num ta deixando fazer pro 6.02
<peregrinator_six> não acredito que seja questão de navegador isso ai njão, acho que seja falta de plugin mesmo...
<barna> vc pode usar o opera q é muito bom!
<peregrinator_six> to usando o Fireofx 7.0.1 e o SrWare Iron e os dois abriram o site e tocaram a rádio..
<barna> instalar o rep da mediubuntu e depois instala o ubuntu-restricted-extra!
<barna> compilando o video! 15%
<EdvaldoSCruz> onde encontro o opera na central de programas do Ubuntu barna ?
<barna> creio q sim!
<barna> cha ver
<EdvaldoSCruz> não encontrei esse tal de opera na central do ubuntu
<EdvaldoSCruz> barna ?
<barna> procurando
<Kaiowa> boa noite pessoal
<Kaiowa> tenho dois pcs conectados por um roteador que dividem Internet e compartilham dados bem como monitoro invisivelmente o outro pc e agora gostaria adcionar um controle extra de banda semelhante aos do gerenciadores de donwload
<Kaiowa> o Rooter tem QoS mais prefiria ter um controle em cada maquina para podermos fazer o download sem interferir na navegação
<barna> Kaiowa, se vc descubrir como fazer isso me ensina!
<Kaiowa> ha e ambas usam ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> EdvaldoSCruz, http://ubuntued.info/instale-o-opera-no-ubuntu
<barna> tenho 10 pc ligados num roteador e a galera fica fritando no youtube e azucrina a navegação!
<Kaiowa> barna, poderia fazer por virtualização mais dai a terque usar o windows para gerenciar do donwload é dem ais
<Kaiowa> de mais
<Kaiowa> tenho certeza que é possivel pelo linux controlar
<Kaiowa> barna, seu roter tem pacote QoS?
<Kaiowa> gerenciador?
<barna> num tenho nem idea! o q é isso?
<Kaiowa> paguei 70 reias em um multilaser modelo simples com isso
<barna> é um d-link 624
<Kaiowa> barna, é um simples gerenciador de trafico
<EdvaldoSCruz> encontrou o oper barna ?
<barna> nops, mas o peregrinator_six te passou um link dele!
<Kaiowa> barna, se nao tem é possivel adcionar mais vai pesar para o processadorzim arm do rooter
<Kaiowa> não recomendo
<peregrinator_six> EdvaldoSCruz, ele é propietario não tem no repo do ubuntu não...
<barna> Kaiowa, hummmmmm! to procurando no roteador!
<EdvaldoSCruz> ok
<EdvaldoSCruz> vou procurar outro navegador
<Kaiowa> o meu é em portugues como controle de trafico
<Kaiowa> achei
<Kaiowa> nao sei se pode por o link do mercado livre aqui?
<Kaiowa> barna,
<Kaiowa> ta 69 o roteador que uso
<Kaiowa> cara peguei um note cce core duo to tomando uma sura pra por o drive de video
<barna> eu num to podendo comprar um novo! queria fazer isso no q tenho!
<barna> qual placa de video?
<barna> sis?
<Kaiowa> issu
<EdvaldoSCruz> vlw
<EdvaldoSCruz> t+++ a todos e obrigado
<EdvaldoSCruz> fui
<barna> falow EdvaldoSCruz
<barna> Kaiowa, kra esquece 3D! num rola! só 2D
<barna> é uma zica essa placa de video!
<Kaiowa> pode ser 2D
<Kaiowa> não consigo mais que 800x600
<barna> tem um comp aki em casa com uma sis!
<Kaiowa> e no 11.04 consegui 1024
<Kaiowa> barna, http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-197648510-roteador-150mbps-multilaser-wireless-4-em-1-acces-point-_JM
<Kaiowa> barna, no seu caso vc vai terque trocar o Firmware
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> isso pode dar zica!
<Kaiowa> se fica a vontade no modo texto é possivel
<barna> foi fazer isso num outro roteador e ziquei ele!
<Kaiowa> adcionar o gerenciador Qos
<Kaiowa> a instalação é simples e nao depende de comandos
<barna> kra se eu mexer em algo e der zica vai ser 10 comps parados!
<Kaiowa> a instalação é simples e nao depende de comandos o detalhe é o seguinte ao sacrificar o visual vc libera processador para fazer outros serviços no caso o QoS mais o custo é usar sempre no modo texto
<Kaiowa> eu prefiria um novo roteador e 72 por dez pessoas nao é nada
<barna> sim sim!
<barna> vou deixar como ta!
<barna> valeu D+ Kaiowa
<Kaiowa> to casando um programa para definir a minha velocidade afim de nao travar e rede
<Kaiowa> barna o que fez com a vga sis
<Kaiowa> ?
<Kaiowa> barna,
<barna> kra, faz tempo q instalei!
<barna> mas eu lembro de baixar um driver proprietario e instala-lo!
<Kaiowa> to quase partindo para o envy
<Kaiowa> no terminal
<barna> hehehehehehe
<Kaiowa> odeio arriscar ficar no escuro
<barna> CCE = Começou Comprando Errado
<Kaiowa> kk
<barna> licensed, kra testei o midomi agora, funfou 100%
<licensed> barna, show hahahaha
<barna> testou ai?
<licensed> barna, eu tenho 2 cces, meu pai tem um.. 21 amigos meus compraram um cce por minha indicacao.. nenhum deu problema ate agora
<licensed> barna, testei nada kra.. muitos projetos pqp
<licensed> ta fogo
<barna> hehehehehehe
<barna> kra placa sis é zica, vc saber config ela no ubuntu natty?
<Kaiowa> opa
<Kaiowa> to de oho
<Kaiowa> olho
<barna> licensed, vc saber config ela no ubuntu natty?
<barna> licensed, placa sis
<licensed> barna, ahh mas os cces faz tempo que nao vem com sis hein
<licensed> barna, nao da nao, eu tentei configurar um positivo uma vez com sis.. 2 kra mexendo e nao conseguimos
<Kaiowa> licensed, é eu que to precisando de ajuda
<licensed> ate funcionou, mas resolucao louca
<Kaiowa> nossa mais é um core duo
<licensed> serie nova q eu digo é core iX i3 i5 i7..
<barna> Kaiowa, sabe usar o pastebin?
<Kaiowa> sim
<barna> faz um lspci e pastebin
<Kaiowa> vc quer a descrição do hardware?
<Kaiowa> ele é tão fresco que só na terceira vez deu boot por pen drive
<Kaiowa> no sistema
<Kaiowa> to ligando ele
<Kaiowa> alias
<Kaiowa> ai não é melhor entrar no seven e ver aconfiguração dele?
<Kaiowa> eu sei que é sis
<barna> pode ser! só preciso saber o modelo da sis
<Kaiowa> ok
<Kaiowa> vo ligar no seven pra ver aqui
<barna> ok
<Kaiowa> chip set sis 671
<Kaiowa> agora to bootando com linux
<barna> Kaiowa, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2011/07/como-configurar-o-ubuntu-11-04-com-placa-sis671/
<Kaiowa> pra instalar de novo
<Kaiowa> barba, assim ta facil
<Kaiowa> vamos la
<Kaiowa> rs
<barna> hehehehehe
<barna> to por aki!
<barna> qualquer coisa
<Kaiowa> é ja te conto
<Kaiowa> só vou esperar ele instalar o sistema
<Kaiowa> por o live gparted e deletar o windows e instalar o linux primeiro depois recupero a mbr para o grub dois
<barna> vo bootar! ja volto!
<barna> galera num to conseguindo acessar minha conta pelo google toolbar! alguem tem idea do q pode ser?
<barna> tentei no FF 4, 6.0.2 e 7.0.1
<ak47mmm> fala galera blz boa noite a todos
<peregrinator_six> ak47mmm, noite.
<root_lol> qual o jeito mais facil para aprender programar?
<ak47mmm> melhor fazer um curso mesmo
<ak47mmm> é mais rápido
<ak47mmm> serio
<ZNC> sendo confiante em seu potencial
<root_lol> ak47mmm, vlw
<root_lol> deve ser caro
<root_lol> ZNC, boa ideia hehe
<root_lol> ak47mmm, tentar ajudar um projeto open source sem saber nada, rola nao ne?
 * peregrinator_six ...
<Zer023> Já procurei em vários sites e até agora não achei a resposta pra um problema que está ocorrendo com o Ubuntu do meu serviço!
<Zer023>  Preciso acessar remotamente outras máquinas remoto, porém não consigo, utilizando o "vinagre" já no Debian do meu colega consegue. O que poderia ser?
<Zer023> Meu Ubuntu não funciona...
<Zer023> o vinagre para acesso remoto via VNC
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-04
<barna> zzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<licensed_> bleh maldito bb, nao ta abrindo.. erro de modulo de seguranca =/
<barna> aquele lance do bb juridico não abrir no linux num tem mais né?
<licensed_> barna, nao sei.. se for o meu problema que voce ta dizendo.. eh bradesco pessoa juridica.. sempre teve e sempre vai ter =(( nunca vai funcionar
<licensed_> barna, mas tenho uma conta normal do bb tambem.. de vez em quando da esse problema de modulo de seguranca nao está instalado
<licensed_> ja reinstalei o jre e nada
<licensed_> Problemas na instalação do Módulo de Segurança
<licensed_> Não foi possível instalar o Módulo de Segurança.
<barna> :((
<barna> o bradesco fisico eu acesso sempre!
<barna> sem problemas
<licensed_> eh eu tambem. acesso a conta da minha mae normal
<licensed_> é porque juridico usa uns vb.dll
<licensed_> só funciona no IE e no win
<barna> com wine num rola?
<licensed_> nao consegui nao
<licensed_> dai tenho uma maquina virtual que uso pra acessar o bradesco juridico e pra usar o scanner que nao tem driver pro linux
<pibarnas> barna: cuidado que tão matando gente lá.
<barna> ???
<pibarnas> no bradesco. não viu? um morreu com 4 tiros hj.
 * peregrinator_six ...
<barna> licensed_, tenteou instalar o ie pelo winetricks? ele coloca todas as dll etc....
<barna> ahhhh! mas é pela net!
<licensed_> hum nao, instalei o ie normal pelo wine
<licensed_> han?
<pibarnas> barna: ahm, então tem problema não.
<barna> coloca o rep da wine e instala o winetricks!
<licensed_> vou ver isso sim fe
<licensed_> depois barna valeu
<barna> d nada!
<barna> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<barna> pra coloca o rep e a chave!
<licensed_> isso ai instala o winetricks ja?
<barna> nops, só o rep
<barna> depois sudo apt-get install winetricks
<barna> dai fica o icone do winetricks junto do wine ou vc pode usar por linha de comando!
<barna> to instalando agora um jogo pelo winetricks, ele baixa/instala tudo q precisa pra rodar o jogo!
<licensed_> ok
<licensed_> show
<licensed_> barna, foda que fim do mes sai ubuntu novo.. ai tem q fazer isso tudo de novo.. moh preguica
<barna> to ligado!
<barna> mas eu instalando em media 2 ubuntus por semana!
<barna> pra mim ja ficou automatico!
<barna> fiz um txt com todos os comandos pra instalar os reps e os programas q uso!
<peregrinator_six> licensed_, 13/10/2011
<barna> pra agilizar o processo!
<licensed_> peregrinator_six, ah eh? a versao final? shoow
<peregrinator_six> isso!
<licensed_> barna, kkk q show
<licensed_> peregrinator_six, legal bem quando acabar as provas
<licensed_> peregrinator_six, meu ubuntu ta travando, quando uso na bateria
<licensed_> to doido q saia logo essa versao pra instalar e resolver isso
<peregrinator_six> licensed_, 11.04!?
<peregrinator_six> se foŕ é só dor de cabeça...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<licensed_> peregrinator_six, eh hehehehehe
<pereba|2> tem como alguém testar a velocidade desse download por favor http://www.filedude.com/download/zZzVRtMgCGe44a9c8766
<pereba|2> não precisa terminar, só diz a média
<EdvaldoSCruz> boa noite
<pibarnas> boa
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguem sabe onde encontro o mozilla firefox versão 6 para instalar em deb ?
<Rafaelzinhu> apt-cache search firefox
<pereba|2> já saiu o 7
<EdvaldoSCruz> o firefox 7 não está funcionando direito, preciso do 6.o
<pereba|2> me faz um favor primeiro EdvaldoSCruz
<pereba|2> testa a velocidade desse download por favor http://www.filedude.com/download/zZzVRtMgCGe44a9c8766
<pereba|2> não precisa terminar, só diz a média
<Rafaelzinhu> seu debian é 32 ou 64 bits?
<pereba|2> http://mozilla.debian.net/
<EdvaldoSCruz> 32
<EdvaldoSCruz> esse ff é 6.0 ?
<Rafaelzinhu> vou arrumar pra vc
<Rafaelzinhu> 1 min
<pereba|2> testou o download?
<EdvaldoSCruz> baixou e ai ?
<pereba|2> quero saber a velocidade
<EdvaldoSCruz> como sei da velocidade ?
<Rafaelzinhu> EdvaldoSCruz http://www.vircio.org/c/gnulinux/topico=83
<pereba|2> não estou falando do firefox
<pereba|2> mas do favor que pedi
<EdvaldoSCruz> como sei da velocidade porque eu não sei ?
<pereba|2> uai.. seja wget ou via browser aparece a velocidade
<EdvaldoSCruz> que link é esse Rafaelzinhu que não dá opção de baixar o ff 6.0 ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> onde fica a velocidade que eu não sei ?
<Rafaelzinhu> ue rapaz
<EdvaldoSCruz> usei o google chrome porque desinstalei o ff7.0 que não abre página de rádios
<Rafaelzinhu> vc quer dar tudo na mão
<Rafaelzinhu> wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/6.0/linux-i686/pt-BR/firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
<EdvaldoSCruz> o que eu faço agora Rafaelzinhu ?
<Rafaelzinhu> ue
<Rafaelzinhu> tar -xvf firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
<EdvaldoSCruz> eu não sei
<pereba|2> primeiro dia usando computador?
<EdvaldoSCruz> não sei instalar certas coisas nesse ubuntu  .
<EdvaldoSCruz> sei no windows
<EdvaldoSCruz> entendeu Rafaelzinhu
<Rafaelzinhu> sim
<pereba|2> que ubuntu???
<pereba|2> <EdvaldoSCruz> alguem sabe onde encontro o mozilla firefox versão 6 para instalar em deb ?
<EdvaldoSCruz> por isso solicito ff 6.0 em deb
<Rafaelzinhu> rapaz
<Rafaelzinhu> ff para linux
<Rafaelzinhu> isso que vc quer
<EdvaldoSCruz> o ubuntu atual
<pereba|2> grrr ninguém pra testar um simples download que raiva
<Rafaelzinhu> pereba|2 acessa a minha rede que testo rs
<pereba|2> rede do que?
<Rafaelzinhu> irc
<pereba|2> sijoga
<Rafaelzinhu> se vc não pode me fazer um favor
<Rafaelzinhu> pq vou te fazer?
<Rafaelzinhu> ¬¬
<pereba|2> pq já estamos fazendo um grande favor te ajudando na porra do firesux
<Rafaelzinhu> eu?
<Rafaelzinhu> tá doido
<Rafaelzinhu> eu que to ajudando o menino
<Rafaelzinhu> vc passou um link que não serve de nada pra ele ¬¬
<Rafaelzinhu> ele quer o firefox 6
<Rafaelzinhu> não o 7
<peregrinator_six> barna, veja lá...
<pereba|2> é, confundi os nicks
<Rafaelzinhu> wget ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/6.0/linux-i686/pt-BR/firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
<Rafaelzinhu> tar -xvf firefox-6.0.tar.bz2
<Rafaelzinhu> make install
<EdvaldoSCruz> Rafaelzinhu, muito obrigado por esse link, mas dispenso, porque não sei instalar, somente em deb.
<Rafaelzinhu> lol
<Rafaelzinhu> então instale pelo apt-get
<pereba|2> EdvaldoSCruz: o cara acabou de passar a receita de bolo, é só repetir o que ele disse
<EdvaldoSCruz> pra vc é fácil.
<pereba|2> nem sou usuário linux :X
<pereba|2> sem menos que tu
<pereba|2> sei*
<EdvaldoSCruz> se alguém sabe e dizer onde baixo o FF6.0 em deb agradeço
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguem sabe onde encontro o ff 6.0 em deb para ubuntu 11.04 ?
<pibarnas> EdvaldoSCruz: no google?
<EdvaldoSCruz> não encontrei no google
<megaware> Boa  noite,,, alguem afim de me ajudar com uma questãozinha??
<Guest78069> auguem ai ja fez ponto a ponto com nanostation
<khyron> dia
<khyron> .
<khyron> bom ia
<sagat> bom
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> primeiro gostaria de dizer que esses dias entrei aqui para tirar uma dúvida sobre conexão wifi com ubuntu 10.10
<sagat> ja que estava m uito lento
<sagat> fui instruido a atualizar para o 11.04 aparentemente melhorou um pouco
<sagat> porem no meu ponto de vista para uma conexão de 10mb ainda está lento
<sagat> mas m elhoro bastante
<sagat> obrigado a todos
<siouX_> sagat, há varios fatores que podem 'deixar' conexão lenta, DNS, onde esta localizado seu roteador e etc
<sagat> speedy
<sagat> soux - speedy
<siouX_> ?
<sagat> meu sinal de internet e empresarial da telefonica
<sagat> eu estou do lado do roteador
<sagat> menos de um palmo
<siouX_> conecta via cabo, visita nic.br
<siouX_> verifica a velocidade
<siouX_> se estiver indicando seus 10mbs, o problema é com seu roteador wireless
<siouX_> e utiliza DNS do google ;)
<sagat> exit
<UdontKnow> ae
<Pretto> UdontKnow: tranquilo?
<UdontKnow> Pretto: correria louca, e ai?
<UdontKnow> Pretto: penultimo dia de Brasi
<UdontKnow> l
<Pretto> ubottu-br: louca correria :D
<ubottu-br> Pretto: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Pretto> ops
<Pretto> UdontKnow: tá indo pra onde?
<UdontKnow> Pretto: London, UK
<UdontKnow> amanha a noite embarco
<Pretto> UdontKnow: uia :D
<xGrind> eae galera
<xGrind> alguem usando o Beta II ?
<khyron> como mando pm aqui
<wzk> khyron: /query NICK
<khyron> vlw bro
<wzk> por nada
<siouX_> dia! alguém sabe como mudar o motor de busca do firefox do google.com para google.com.br ?
<xGrind> siouX_; pra q isso?
<siouX_> pq minhas pesquisas apresentam so resultado na 'web' em ingles
<insert> tu ve ter marcado
<insert> google in english
<xGrind> siouX_; digita about:config
<insert> na home do google
<xGrind> depois language
<xGrind> e deleta oq ter en-us. deixa só pt-br
<UdontKnow> siouX_: isso e cookie de preferencia
<UdontKnow> siouX_: qdo vc visita google.com do brasil, ele vai pro br sozinho
<UdontKnow> siouX_: mas tem como marcar preferencia pra ir em ingles
<siouX_> UdontKnow, como mudo ?
<siouX_> pois fiz a dica do amigo acima, e não resolveu
<UdontKnow> siouX_: entra em google.com, clica em preferences, muda a lingua e clica em salvar
<siouX_> quando digito google.com, na barra de endereço ele altera pro br mesmo. porém no search ao lado, ele sempre vai no google.com
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer como faço para instalar o firefox 6.0 porque o 7.0 não funciona a raido on line no e PC.
<UdontKnow> acuma?
<siouX_> UdontKnow, fiz e não alterou
<siouX_> sabe o firefox ? tem onde digita o endereço
<siouX_> e ao lado tem uma caixa
<siouX_> correto?
<EdvaldoSCruz> não
<siouX_> quando realizo pesquisa por essa caixa, sempre sai google.com/
<siouX_> 1x achei uma dica dessa na internet, porém não acho mais, rs. Era alterar um XML, porém não sei qual
<siouX_> rs
<UdontKnow> siouX_: sim, mas ele redireciona
<EdvaldoSCruz> alguém sabe me dizer como faço para instalar o firefox 6.0 porque o 7.0 não funciona a rádio on line no me PC.
<siouX_> não esta fazendo isso, faço a mesma pesquisar pela caixa e pelo google.com.br, exibem resultados diferentes
<EdvaldoSCruz> pesquisar o que no google ?
<UdontKnow> siouX_: ja tentou limpar seus cookies?
<EdvaldoSCruz> já
<siouX_> nao, irei fazer isso
<EdvaldoSCruz> e não funcionou
<siouX_> EdvaldoSCruz, presta atenção no andamento do canal. Ele não esta respondendo a seus questionamentos. você não foi claro no seu 'problema'
<EdvaldoSCruz> preciso baixar o firefox 6.0. Alguém sabe me indicar onde baixo em deb ?
<siouX_> UdontKnow, olha a url que fica quando faço a pesquisa. http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=bind&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<siouX_> limpei o cache e reiniciei o navegador
<Pretto> EdvaldoSCruz: tem varias maneiras de fazer isso
<siouX_> *cookies, temporarios, historico
<EdvaldoSCruz> já procurei nesse link e não encontrei. Por isso estou arqui
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: você pode procurar no google por "ubuntu firefox downgrade" aí vc terá um passo a passo
<Pretto> ops
<Pretto> EdvaldoSCruz:  você pode procurar no google por "ubuntu firefox downgrade" aí vc terá um passo a passo
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: sorry :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> procurei lá e nada que explique como instalar o firefox 6.0 pelo ubuntu firefox downgrade
<Pretto> EdvaldoSCruz: a versão não importa, o procedimento será o mesmo
<Pretto> EdvaldoSCruz: só mude para a versão que vc deseja
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EdvaldoSCruz> a versão  firefox 7.0 não funciona  radio on line e preciso da versão anterior, entendestes agroa
<EduardeCalibal> Recomendo usarem o firefox copiado da mozilla e descompactar ele em uma pasta.  Assim mantenho 3 versões aqui para testes.
<Pretto> EduardeCalibal: http://et.tl/content/ubuntu-firefox-6-or-7
<EduardeCalibal> N
<Pretto> ops
<Pretto> droga de nick completion
<EduardeCalibal> Não me falem em técnicas ubuntu para manter pacotes...  Elas bagunçam meu sistema Debian (que é lindo).
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EdvaldoSCruz> Se alguém tiver o firefox 6.0 em deb, agradeço.
<UdontKnow> EduardeCalibal: debian e "lindo" igual filhote de coruja
<siouX_> EdvaldoSCruz, tenho o mesmo problema problema não é versão do firefox, e sim plugins como Windows Media Player
<siouX_> UdontKnow, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<EdvaldoSCruz> vc resolveu como então sioux ?
<siouX_> vc tem o ubuntu-restrict-extras instalado?
<UdontKnow> siouX_: vc ja viu que ele nao quer ajuda em identificar o problema
<EdvaldoSCruz> sim tenho
<khyron> galera
<EduardeCalibal> É lindo que nem um alien do filme alien.
<siouX_> UdontKnow, percebi mesmo!
<EduardeCalibal> Uma arma perfeita.
<siouX_> Hedontknow what he is doing !
<siouX_> lol
<khyron> uma pessoa postou aqui outro dia...um site de video aula para LPI1 etc...
<UdontKnow> siouX_: ele ja decidiu qual e o problema, e nao quer que vc interfira
<khyron> sera q ainda tem ai??
<EdvaldoSCruz> está instalado o ubuntu-restrict-extras  siouX
<EduardeCalibal> Vida real chamando...  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<UdontKnow> siouX_: daqui 3 horas ele entra denovo pedindo como atualiza pro 7
<siouX_> EdvaldoSCruz, verifica complementos.
<UdontKnow> siouX_: ja viu filhote de coruja, btw?
<siouX_> UdontKnow, certeza! "Como atualizo para o ultimo firefox"
<siouX_> é HORRENDALO!
<siouX_> desculpa a caixa alta, me empolguei
<EdvaldoSCruz> Todos os complementos estão instalados siouX
<siouX_> EdvaldoSCruz, vc julga todos, seria todo o banco de dados de complementos da Mozilla ?
<siouX_> UdontKnow, o que é, btw? lol
<EdvaldoSCruz> disse dos complementos do Ubuntu restrict extras que vc mencionou anteriormente siouX
<UdontKnow> siouX_: http://ssdd.zip.net/images/1214_06_06_003.jpg
<siouX_> UdontKnow, feio! demais !
<EdvaldoSCruz> Se alguém tiver o firefox 6.0 em deb, agradeço.
<siouX_> EdvaldoSCruz, e eu me referencio a complementos dentro do firefox ;)
<EdvaldoSCruz> onde fica esses complementos no firefox siouX ?
 * siouX_ is away lunch ! ;)
<EdvaldoSCruz> Se alguém tiver o firefox 6.0 em deb, agradeço.
<khyron> uma pessoa postou aqui outro dia...um site de video aula para LPI1 etc.
<khyron> sera que a pessoa esta ai?
<UdontKnow> lol
<atpessoa> hi
<Mano_Chao> hi
<Nisk> Boa Tarde
<magnific> boa tarde povo, estou tendo problema no boot.. "pxe-e53 no boot filename received" - ja tentei iniciar o ubuntu pelo cd mas nao inicia tb, fica na tela carregando e soh! olhei na bios e o hd esta vivo ainda, nao queimou eu acho... agora soh me restou o grub-rescue, alguem aew on pra ajudar... vlw
<ubun> oi
<ubun> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar a impressora Lexmark x656de para scanner?
<fslima0> UdontKnow: ae... ja tirou o CCNP ? :)
<slipttees> Boa tarde pessoal
<slipttees> alguem teria uma ideia como fazer o scanner da impressoa Lexmark X656de funcionar no sane?
<magnific> boa tarde povo, estou tendo problema no boot.. "pxe-e53 no boot filename received" - ja tentei iniciar o ubuntu pelo cd mas nao inicia tb, fica na tela carregando e soh! olhei na bios e o hd esta vivo ainda, nao queimou eu acho... agora soh me restou o grub-rescue, alguem aew on pra ajudar... vlw
<khyron> ja tento um aplicativo de verificação de disco?
<Pskol> magnific, olha a ordem do BOOT
<Pskol> na BIOS
<Pskol> deve ta trocada
<Pskol> deve ta pra iniciar pelo boot pela rede
<magnific> khyron ainda nao
<magnific> Pskol a ordem esta correta, nada foi alterado
<khyron> tenta pegar o hirne's boot cd
<Pskol> esse PXE-e53 ai significa q ele ta tentando da boot pela rede
<khyron> uma versao 9 ...nao pega muito nova...e nao emuito boa
<magnific> khyron blz
<khyron> gerallmente ele vai pra rede
<khyron> se nao tiver butando pelo disco
<Pskol> blz
<magnific> khyron ele aparece na bios sinal que nao queimou
<magnific> tentei iniciar o xp e o ubuntu
<magnific> nenhum dos dois foi
<khyron> as vezes..a placa logica reconhece por ser um chip
<magnific> khyron vou usar essa tool q vc me indicou
<khyron> mas fisicamente pode estar com problema no disco
<khyron> se tiver tudo beleza nas ordens de inicialização na bios
<magnific> hmm
<magnific> tendeu
<magnific> obrigado aos 2
<khyron> eu tenho aqui
<khyron> infelizmente nao tenho como te passa a iso
<khyron> e coisa de uns 200 mb
<EdvaldoSCruz> Se alguém tiver o firefox 6.0 em deb, agradeço
<dekobr> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<dekobr> instalei ubuntu 11.04 na minha maquina, nao consigo fazer nada nele, toda vez q abro alguma coisa ele abre e feixa rapido!
<dekobr> ?
<ane> Oie
<Rafaelzinhu> oi
<ane> td bein?
<afrox> alguem sabe onde encontrar um bom material para estuda ruby
<afrox> ?
<afrox> grato por ajudarem tanto
<Guest75473> porque no meu unity fica um icone com a opção instalar release!
<liox_> boa noite
<liox_> alguem ai ja configurou algum vps
<liox_> ?
<liox_> com ubuntu
<liox_> ?
<liox_> server
<Rafaelzinhu> oi
<Guest75473> eu não, mas normalmente quem disponibiliza coloca no site as instruções para instalação!
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-05
<FabioNogueira> Oi Galera....estou adorando o Ubuntu 11.04......ansioso pela chegada do 11.10...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Pskol> eu to esperando o 12.04
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, \o/
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, boa noite patrão!
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, estamos! rsrrs
<Pskol> fala meu irmao
<Pskol> peregrinator_six,
<Pskol> blz
<peregrinator_six> beleza.
<FabioNogueira> Então...gostava do 10.04 mas minha wireless nao conecta!
<FabioNogueira> pessoal...primeira vez que uso o xchat...vocês conseguem ler o que escrevo?
<SuBmUnDo> FabioNogueira, sim eu consigo
<picolo> FabioNogueira, não eu nao consigo ler o que vc escreve :p
<SuBmUnDo> heheheheh
<SuBmUnDo> consigo o que ele digita
<xGrind> Fabio; normal mano :D
<xGrind> FabioNogueira; normal mano :D
<P-Chan> Olá galera do mal! é o seguinte.: Meu ubuntu tava não querendo salvar resolução do boot anterior então peguei todas pastas ocultas do root e colei na home do user comum e o ubuntu voltou ao normal. O problema que não consigo mais fazer o som funcionar. Aparece a seguinte mensagem Esperando resposta do sistema de áudio
<P-Chan> em inglês Waiting for sound system to respond
<P-Chan> Meu ubuntu é lucid Lynx e espero não ter que atualizar ele
<P-Chan> vou dar reboot e talvez volte ok?
<barna> Boa noite!
<xGrind> barna boa
<hapy> boa noite
<hapy> alguem pode dar um help com o VirtualBox >>>http://pastebin.com/i3v1ki6A
<SuBmUnDo> hapy, ja tentou ‘/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup’ como root?
<hapy> sim, vou postar o resultado no pastebin tbm
<hapy> SuBmUnDo, acontece isso:  http://pastebin.com/TWi5H6WY     ja tinha efetuado esse comando outras vezes qndo o vbox nao abria e sempre funcionava, porem agora ja instalei o vbox direto da oracle, do synaptic e nada :(
<SuBmUnDo> coloca o log no paste bin Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log
<SuBmUnDo> isso ja aconteceu comigo mas nao lembro como resolvi alguem vai te responder
<hapy> SuBmUnDo, segue o conteudo.... http://pastebin.com/URVTvpe1
<hapy> estou usando o 10.04
<hapy> SuBmUnDo, troquei uma ideia com o synaptic, vou instalar uma versao anterior do vbox que esta funcionando bem pra ele.
<hapy> Mto obrigado pela ajuda =]
<Doomtron> Boa noite
<hapy> boa
<hapy> :)
<Doomtron> :)
<lima> bomberclone alguem????
<hapy> estou instalando
<fslima0> ja jogou?
<hapy> a mto tempo atras, mas vai demorar uns minutos, estou baixnado o vbox tbm
<synaptic> Sandro, boa night.
<fslima0> hapy, ok, me chama quando terminar
<hapy> fslima0, previsao de 4 min
<fslima0> alguem ai? bomberclone!
<fslima0> foi?
<hapy> blz
<hapy> vamo la
<fslima0> ok
<fslima0> 72.181.166.48
<fslima0> ve se conecta
<hapy> wait for the server......
<fslima0> ok
<fslima0> uma outra pessoa vai tentar criar
<hapy> blz
<fslima0> entra la
<fslima0> meu colega fez
<fslima0> procura denovo
<hapy> ok
<fslima0> entra la
<hapy> wait for the server......
<fslima0> eu consegui entrar
<hapy> entao é a minha net q nao anda
<hapy> é esse ip msmo?
<fslima0> nao
<fslima0> vai sem ip
<fslima0> manda busca cara
<fslima0> vai ta la
<fslima0> join a game
<hapy> ok, ta buscando
<fslima0> 189.59.131.192
<fslima0> o ip do cara
<hapy> esta ai tentando, poren acho dificil
<fslima0> eu consegui conectar
<hapy> qndo vou em join game nao aparece nenhum server :S
<fslima0> tentou por aquele ip
<fslima0> 189
<hapy> simsim
<fslima0> ah que foda
<fslima0> eu consegui
<hapy> aparece la o waiting
<fslima0> tipo
<fslima0> fecha tudo
<fslima0> e tenta denovo
<hapy> nao vai rolar, vou ver se falta algo
<hapy> blz
<fslima0> eh join a host
<fslima0> vc sabe neh
<fslima0> ?
<hapy> join a game, nao é?
<fslima0> isso
<fslima0> join a game
<fslima0> la deveria aparecer o servidor
<fslima0> senao coloca aquele ip qiue eu te disse 189*
<hapy> aparece de cara: no servers found
<hapy> vc esta em um nat, ou esta com ip valido direto no pc
<fslima0> o servidor nem eh meu.. eh de um outro cara
<xGrind> hapy eae \o
<fslima0> e funcionou aqui
<hapy> xGrind, opa, tudo blz amigo :)
<xGrind> hapy blz. sumiu cara
<hapy> fslima0, nao funfa:( vou ver com o google.....
<fslima0> q merda :/
<hapy> xGrind, poisé, melhorei da minha cirurgia e tive q voltar pro trampo
<hapy> ai o tempo acabou xGrind, ta tudo baguncado la
<xGrind> ;x
<hapy> fslima0, vao jogando ai, eu anotei o ip,
<fslima0> eu vou tentar fazer aqui
<fslima0> no meu pc
<fslima0> ou tenta fazer ai
<fslima0> eu conectar
<hapy> xGrind, nem me fale, instalaram software piratao e daqui uns dias vai ter auditoria kkkkkkk.. eu se fudi
<hapy> fslima0, blz
<xGrind> hahuahuhua
<fslima0> ve se vc consegue conectar aqui
<fslima0> tenta buscar
<hapy> blz
<fslima0> pqp
<fslima0> ja to frustrado
<fslima0> ve se conecta no meu
<fslima0> hapy
<hapy> fslima0, oi
<fslima0> acho que agora vai...
<fslima0> tenta ai po
<hapy> blz, vou tentar
<hapy> nops
<hapy> dexa amigo, nem estressa, estou baixando um patch q corrige isso ai, mas q ta estranho tá
<hapy> logo vou dormir
<fslima0> n funciona
<fslima0> deveria funcionar
<hapy> nem me fale, pqp
<fslima0> vc fazendo o servidor ai ja tentou?
<fslima0> jogar pelo menos uma
<hapy> pera
<hapy>  187.4.235.162
<hapy> dexa cara, essa m aki nao vai funfar
<hapy> eu vou pra cama, amanha tem trampo
<fslima0> ok
<fslima0> t+
<fslima0> vlw
<hapy> boa noite, Abraço =]
<hapy> tentaremos amanha
<fslima0> hehe
<fslima0> bele
<Mano_Chao> bom dia
<claudio-tux> bom dia
<claudio-tux> dia
<Fabio_Moreira> alguem especialista em rede pode me da uma ajuda?
<Doomtron> Fabio_Moreira: mais facil c simplismente perguntar, se alguem suber, responde, ou não
<Rafaelzinhu> Fabio_Moreira
<Rafaelzinhu> dificilmente vão tirar sua dúvida aqui nesse canal que tem um péssimo suporte
<Rafaelzinhu> se vc quer um canal com suporte de qualidade
<Rafaelzinhu> te convido a minha rede
<Rafaelzinhu> o que é digo é fato, 90% das pessoas que entram aqui com duvida são ignoradas
<Rafaelzinhu> ridiculo o suporte desse canal ¬¬
<Fabio_Moreira> blz me da o endreço
<Rafaelzinhu> irc.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> GNULinux
<Fabio_Moreira> eu uso a rede aqui do trabalho, mas estou desconfiado que o administrador esta pegando minhas senhas
<Fabio_Moreira> n consigo entrar pelo ftp da minha casa.
<Fabio_Moreira> ele pode fazer isso?
<Fabio_Moreira> o que é este arquivo
<Fabio_Moreira> .gvfs
<Rafaelzinhu> claro que pode
<Rafaelzinhu> como administrador da rede
<Doomtron> Fabio_Moreira: cara, se vc esta numa empresa acho melhor vc falar diretamente com o adminda rede, não concorda ?
<Fabio_Moreira> é mas o cara ta querendo me fuder
<Fabio_Moreira> agora eu n consigo entrar pelo meu progrma de ftp ém casa
<Fabio_Moreira> configurei meu firefox para n gravar senha mesmo assim ele pode pegar minhas senhas?
<Rafaelzinhu> rapaz
<Fabio_Moreira> eu uso uduntu
<Rafaelzinhu> nao adianta
<Rafaelzinhu> ele sendo administrador da rede
<Rafaelzinhu> loga tudo que vc faz
<Rafaelzinhu> ate as senhas
<Fabio_Moreira> cara to quase partindo para ignorancia.
<Rafaelzinhu> ue meu bem
<Doomtron> Fabio_Moreira: ccara
<Rafaelzinhu> vc ta na empresa
<Rafaelzinhu> deve ter regras na empresa
<Doomtron> RH
<Doomtron> :/
<Fabio_Moreira> ele ta vendo meus e-mails cara isso é invasao.
<Rafaelzinhu> cara
<Rafaelzinhu> nao é invasao nao
<Rafaelzinhu> por lei
<Doomtron> Fabio_Moreira: nem tanto
<Rafaelzinhu> ele nao ta errado
<Fabio_Moreira> é empresa pequena
<Rafaelzinhu> ele tem todo direito
<Rafaelzinhu> de ve seus emails
<Rafaelzinhu> que vc acessa
<Fabio_Moreira> meu pessoal.
<Rafaelzinhu> pela empresa
<Rafaelzinhu> nao importa
<Rafaelzinhu> por lei
<Rafaelzinhu> se vc tiver dentro da empresa
<Rafaelzinhu> ele tem direito
<Rafaelzinhu> de ter acesso a tudo que vc faz
<Pskol> eh so vc parar com a pornografia pow
<Fabio_Moreira> e se eu usar um modem?
<Rafaelzinhu> ai resolve o problema
<Fabio_Moreira> eu n to vendo pornografia cara
<Fabio_Moreira> o negocio é eu n usar a rede da empresa certo
<Rafaelzinhu> isso
<Fabio_Moreira> ok
<Fabio_Moreira> obrigado.
<Rafaelzinhu> la na empresa que ja trabalhei
<Rafaelzinhu> alem de monitorar a rede
<Rafaelzinhu> monitoravamos o pc
<Rafaelzinhu> com um programa espião
<Fabio_Moreira> cara mas mesmo eu com linux ele ve
<Fabio_Moreira> to usando wireless
<Fabio_Moreira> to usando meu noute
<Pskol> pode monitorar mas o usaurio tem que ser avisado
<Pskol> e assinar o termo
<Pskol> e nao pode ler os emails quando estao no servidor, mas quando estao na maquina nao pode
<Pskol> e pode ler os emails quando estao no servidor, mas quando estao na maquina nao pode
<Fabio_Moreira> ele acessou o meu e-mail pessoal
<Fabio_Moreira> gmail e hotmail
<Fabio_Moreira> outra coisa por favor
<Fabio_Moreira> .gvfs
<Fabio_Moreira> o que este arquivo faz
<Fabio_Moreira> eu n consigo da permissao como root nele.
<Pskol> Fabio_Moreira, emails pessoal ele nao pode olhar
<Fabio_Moreira> ele olhou e mudou minha senha
<Pskol> mas tbm ele pode NAO permitir q vc acese email particular
<Fabio_Moreira> tem alguma lei onde possa detonar ele.
<Pskol> putz kkk
<Fabio_Moreira> foda  cara
<Fabio_Moreira> fdp
<Pskol> vai pro RH
<Fabio_Moreira> cara n tem empresa pequena.
<Fabio_Moreira> o cara que pegar minhas programações
<Fabio_Moreira> que ganhar emcima de mim.
<Fabio_Moreira> me diz como posso me defender amigo.
<Doomtron> RH
<Fabio_Moreira> pedir demissao
<Fabio_Moreira> ?
<Doomtron> não po
<Pskol> reclamar q o cara te bisbilhotou
<Doomtron> vai la e fala isso pro superior dele, ou ago do tipo
<Fabio_Moreira> ja comentei com o chefe
<Fabio_Moreira> e pedir um modem para trabalhar.
<Doomtron> não adianta nada fazer uma "guerra hacker" ai dentro
<Fabio_Moreira> tendi.
<Fabio_Moreira> e este arquivo .gvfs
<Doomtron> Fabio_Moreira: isso é coisa do gnome
<Doomtron> Fabio_Moreira: pra montar as paradas, tipo pen drive
<Doomtron> ou não
<Doomtron> xD
<Doomtron> vo cochila ...zzzZZZ
<Fabio_Moreira> mas uma coisa, o meu filezila
<Fabio_Moreira> acusa que tem mais de um usuario conectado ao meu ftp
<Fabio_Moreira> Doomtron acorada rs
<Doomtron> Fabio_Moreira: não uso filezilla
<Fabio_Moreira> usa qual?
<Doomtron> não uso
<Doomtron> daqui  poco eu volto
<Fabio_Moreira> blz obrigado
<L88os> estou tendo problema com descompactação, alguém pode me ajudar?
<L88os> arquivos .rar
<peregrinator_six> L88os, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=261&p=1884&hilit=.rar#p1884
<L88os> não funcionou
<L88os> ainda estou com o mesmo problema
<L88os> olhem essa solução http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Descompactando-arquivos-RAR-com-erro-de-Codificacao-invalida
<L88os> como faço para esse processo ficar automático?
<RenatoSilva> perdi a linha anterior
<L88os> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Descompactando-arquivos-RAR-com-erro-de-Codificacao-invalida
<RenatoSilva> windows-1252, variante de iso-8859-15? hum, nao sei
<L88os> tem como eu mudar alguma coisa em codificação
<RenatoSilva> 03/11/2010, esse bug ainda existe?
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi a pergunta
<L88os> uma vez algumas mensagens vinham com ? no lugar de algumas letras, um cara falou para mim iso-<numero> em um lugar que não lembro, isso resolveu.
<RenatoSilva> mensagens? emails? erros do bash? comunicações alienígenas?
<RenatoSilva> nao tenho ideia do que vc ta falando :(
<RenatoSilva> e meu tempo acabou :(
<L88os> deixa pra lá
<L88os> falou
<shallwe> lol
<Guest5222> boa tarde, alguem pode ajudar sobre o erro IGN http na hora do apt-get ?
<shallwe> boa tarde
<igorklem> Guest5222: algum repositorio seu está com problemas
<shallwe> igorklem, que eu saiba não
<shallwe> mas tenta mudar do brasil pro internacional
<shallwe> as vezes resolve
<igorklem> shallwe: pode ser algum repositorio que ele adicionou
<igorklem> e esteja com problemas
<igorklem> caso seja um update
<shallwe> igorklem, mas ai ele não pula?
<shallwe> o repositorio com problema?
<igorklem> ele aparece o erro
<igorklem> no terminal
<igorklem> faz o teste ai só
<igorklem> pega um repositorio qualquer e altera uma letra
<igorklem> e faz o apt-get update
<shallwe> ops foi mal não era pra ti a resposta hahaha era pro Guest5222
<shallwe> lol
<Kamus> hey
<Kamus> alguém pode me dizer como passar por um firewall juniper? preciso acessar meu servidor a partir da faculdade, mas não consigo
<dtcrshr> alo alo teste
<Doomtron> dtcrshr: som som  1 2 3 som
<Doomtron> lol
<Doomtron> Eu acho engraçado quando as pessoas testam o microfone
<L88os1> alguem me refresque a memória tem uma arquivo makefile dentro de uma pasta como faço para ele ser executado. quero instalar um determinado programa.
<Doomtron> make
<Doomtron> make && sudo make install
<L88os1> não funciona
<Doomtron> acho que isso
<Doomtron> pq não ?
<L88os1> make: *** Sem regra para processar o alvo `install'.  Pare.
<Doomtron> .configure & make & sudo make install
<Doomtron> ./configure & make & sudo make install
<L88os1> ainda não funcionou
<L88os1> antes que você fale para eu ler o readme.txt já quero deixar claro que não fala nada sobre a instalação
<shallwe> fala galera, algum usando netbook?
<Fabio_Moreira> pessoal como um administrador pega minhas senhas da máquina.
<shallwe> Fabio_Moreira, o.O e isso pode?
<Fabio_Moreira> claro
<shallwe> ele pode te deletar, mas pegar senha não sabia
<Fabio_Moreira> o cara administra a rede
<shallwe> aaa ta na rede
<Fabio_Moreira> isso
<shallwe> poha vc não explica hahaha pensei que era no ubuntu :P
<Fabio_Moreira> eu uso ubuntu
<Fabio_Moreira> e to na rede da empresa.
<shallwe> ta e ele pegou sua senha do ubuntu via rede?
<Fabio_Moreira> o cara pegou minhas senhas como ele faz isso.
<Fabio_Moreira> todas as senhas do meu e-mail
<shallwe> que eu saiba não tem como
<Fabio_Moreira> e eu ainda coloquei pra n gravar senhas no firefox
<shallwe> a não ser, talvez, o arquivo que fica salva a senha
<shallwe> não sei se é possível mas se ele pegar os arquivos temp ou onde ficam as senhas, ele nao pode jogar no diretorio dele e rodar digamos?
<L88os1> alguém acha que é possível usar o vlc como programa para minha placa de captura? no lugar do TVtime
<shallwe> L88os1, vc ja tentou?
<shallwe> ele tem dispositivo de captura deve ser isso
<L88os1> estou com um problema na interface do programa de rede, tem algum site que posso fazer o upload da imagem?
<Doomtron> imageshack ?
<Doomtron> L88os1: vc conseguiu compilar a parada la ?
<L88os1> não
<Doomtron> L88os1: por no pastebin a saida do comando ./configure
<Doomtron> poe*
<L88os1> mas deixa...era só para testar um programa sem importancia
<Doomtron> ok
<L88os1> cara estou com um problema...
<L88os1> olha a imagem
<L88os1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/capturadetelaem20111005.png/
<L88os1> sabe essa tabela de informações do IP, não importa o tamanho da janela ela sempre fica desse tamanho
<L88os1> oq fazer?
<Doomtron> L88os1: parece um bug.
<L88os1> como reporto esse bug já que não tem erro?
<Doomtron> reporta, ou tenta arrumar
<Doomtron> !bugs
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bugs' not found
<Doomtron> !bug
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bug' not found
<Doomtron> L88os1: cara, não sei como funciona no ubnut, se vc reporta pro ubuntu ou pro projeto do programa que tem o bug
<Doomtron> qual o nome desse programa ?
<L88os1> é o programa de rede do ubuntu
<lulamolusco> abre ele, e dá um ps x pra ver o nome
<Doomtron> Sim, mas o nome do processo dele, vc sabe ?
<lulamolusco> nm-connection-editor ?
<L88os1> acho que é gnome-nettool
<lulamolusco> isso
<lulamolusco> gnome-nettool
<lulamolusco> pensei q era o outro
<L88os1> eai... oque tenho que fazer?
<Doomtron> L88os1: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<lulamolusco> eu tentaria dar um dist-upgrade pra atualizar o sistema
<L88os1> cara atualizo o sistema todo dia...problema com atualização tenho certeza que não é...
<lulamolusco> hmm
<Pskol> L88os1, dois clique na barra la em cima nao desmaximiza nao?
<Doomtron> Pskol: o problema é um campo ali que não aumenta
<Doomtron> não a janela
<Doomtron> pelo que eu entendi
<L88os1> alho isso https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654117
<ubottu-br> Gnome bug 654117 in Tools "ip information frame not displayed correctly" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<Doomtron> :O
<Doomtron> era a solução que eu tava fazendo
<L88os1> o que tenho que fazer?
<Doomtron> aplica aquele patch
<Doomtron> ou abre o arquivo /usr/share/gnome-nettool/ui/gnome-nettool.ui
<Doomtron> com o glase
<Doomtron> glade
<L88os1> o que é glade?
<Doomtron> L88os1: é um programa pra criar interface grafica
<claudio-tux> tarde
<Doomtron> tarde
<L88os1> até abrir o arquivo /usr/share/gnome-nettool/ui/gnome-nettool.ui se fazer a outra parte não entendi ainda
<Doomtron> L88os1: abre ele com o glade
<Doomtron> da pra fazer no editor de texto se vc preferir
<L88os1> já ta aberto...e agora?
<Doomtron> com o glade ?
<L88os1> editor de testo
<Doomtron> hmm
<L88os1> texto*
<Doomtron> vai na linha 312
<Doomtron> espero que seja a mesma
<L88os1> e agora?
<Doomtron> q q tem nessa linha ?
<L88os1> <packing>
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> quase
<Doomtron> abaixo dessa linha, tem alguma com a palavra "expand"
<Doomtron> ?
<L88os1> sim
<Doomtron> como que ta ?
<L88os1> <property name="expand">False</property>
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> muda de False pra True
<Doomtron> Com maiuscula e tudo
<L88os1> tudo bem..
<L88os1> e agora?
<Doomtron> salva
<Doomtron> vc abriu como root ne ?
<L88os1> claro
<Doomtron> ok
<Doomtron> salva, fecha o gnome-nettools e abre ele
<L88os1> perfeiro...você é um gênio
<Doomtron> :D
<L88os1> valeu cara
<Doomtron> Ahh se eu fosse um gênio
<L88os1> ou talvez eu seja muito burro.... mas aos poucos estou aprendendo...
<L88os1> é normal o ubuntu não reproduzir vídeos em HD?
<L88os1> 1080 p
<Doomtron> L88os1: bom, ai não sei te dizer, meu netbook mal roda 720p
<L88os1> kkkk...blz
<L88os1> vou esperar sair a 11.10 ai testo novamente...
<L88os1> vou sair..até mais
<Doomtron> L88os1: qual o formato do arquivo ?
<L88os1> mp4
<Doomtron> e o q acontece quando tu tenta roda ele ?
<L88os1> o som vai normal mas a imagem fica travando ou parada em alguma cena...
<Doomtron> hmm
<Doomtron> Isso deve ser algum problema com codec ou algo de sse tipo
<L88os1> é mesmo...
<L88os1> vou esperar chegar a versão final
<L88os1> vou sair até mais.
<gpg> estou com um problema, os videos que eu executo pelos programas vlc, e pelo reprodutor de filmes, aparecem com imagem de cores destorcidas, e pelo real player ele aparece a imagem na cor certa mas fica travando, o que eu faço?
<claudio-tux> etaaa
<StefanYohansson> Boa noite pessoal, alguém sabe me responder o que seria de na minha versão 11.04 desktop (32bits) fica dando umas travadas brucas no nautilus, quando troco de pastas e principalmente quando vou fechar, ele chega a dar freeze e a ir para 90% nos processos
<StefanYohansson> ?
<claudio-tux> quando sai mesmo a versao final do 11.10?
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, 13/10/2011
<peregrinator_six> escolhido o novo mascote do proximo Ubuntu LTS http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=481
<Pskol> peregrinator_six,
<Pskol> pow
<Pskol> zuou
<Pskol> os penguins
<peregrinator_six> O.o
 * peregrinator_six ???
<Pskol> precise parolin putz
<Pskol> poderia ser o perfect penguin
<peregrinator_six> eu gostei, melhor do que o do 11.04
<Pskol> afinal penguin é o cara ne
<Doomtron> caramba, qual o nome daquele pokemon mesmo ?
<peregrinator_six> gostei de saber que existe este tau encouraçado, bem interessante!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> *tatu..
<Pskol> o povo da canonical nao tem bom senso mesmo
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, para de reclamar rapa, o animal é legal.
<peregrinator_six> eu aprovo.
<peregrinator_six> e vou usar também!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<Doomtron> achei massa tbm
<Pskol> pow poderia homenagear o penguin ne
<Pskol> o simbolo do linux
<Pskol> ai os cara bota um bixho q sei la q porra eh aquela
<Pskol> rssss
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, na africa tem pinguin?!??
<peregrinator_six> O.o
 * peregrinator_six :P
 * peregrinator_six uashuahs
<Pskol> tem excessoes ne
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, preconceituoso...
<Pskol> eles poderia m abrir uma
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, o pinguin sempre é homenageado, todos os gnu/linux vem com o kernel que é o pinguin! ;)
<peregrinator_six> rsrrs
<Pskol> poderia ser POWER PENGUIN
<Pskol> ia ser massa
<Pskol> porra de pangolin
<Pskol> kkkk
<Pskol> fui
<Doomtron> sandslash!
<StefanYohansson> eu ia perguntar
<StefanYohansson> se só eu tinha visto uma leve semelhança
<StefanYohansson> entre o bixo e o sandslash
<Doomtron> hehe
<Pskol> nem vou instalar mais o 12.04
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, viadagem mano, para po...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, tem um monte usando o 11.04 que tem como simbolo uma baleia cornuda que quase morreu afogada po, não enche o saco... rsrssrssrs
<Pskol> mas o P tinha q ser pinguin
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, mano, muda o nome do seu quando pegar pra pinguin KCT
<peregrinator_six> remasteriza a pombas da sua distro...
 * peregrinator_six USHUAHSUAHSUH
<Doomtron> é por ordem alfabetica ?
<peregrinator_six> Doomtron, sim
<Doomtron> legal
<peregrinator_six> Doomtron, sempre foi
<peregrinator_six> Doomtron, e o primeiro sempre é um nome de nome e o segundo adjetivo! :)
<peregrinator_six> *nome de animal...
<peregrinator_six> Doomtron,  10.10 MM; 11.04 NN; 11.10 OO; 12.04 PP...
<Doomtron> peregrinator_six: massa
<peregrinator_six> Doomtron, ótimo estilo de versionamento, também acho super inteligente. :)
<shallwe> agora a casa caiu do unity o.O
<shallwe> acabei de experimentar o kubuntu 11.10 beta e ta com uma performance incrível o.O e isso no meu netbook hein, comparado ao unity que ta la ele voa
<shallwe> a coisa ta boa :D acho que vou mudar pra kubuntu quando sair :P
<silveira> boa noite galera
<StefanYohansson> silveira: boa noite (:
<silveira> alguem saberia me informa como que faz para colocar corretor ortografico no email evolution ?
<silveira> ?
<igorklem> alguem está tendo problemas com transferencias de arquivos no pidgin
<Rafaelzinhu> instalei o sendmail na maquina pelo apt-get
<Rafaelzinhu> porém o comando
<Rafaelzinhu> sendmail
<Rafaelzinhu> só funciona com o root
<Rafaelzinhu> com os demais usuários não
<Rafaelzinhu> credo
<Rafaelzinhu> que canal de merda ¬¬
<igorklem> Rafaelzinhu: sinta-se avontade para se retirar
<RedRat> boa noite a todos
<RedRat> alguem online?
<igorklem> RedRat: sim
<RedRat> [igorklem]: estou precisando de ajuda, vc pode me ajudar?
<igorklem> diga
<RedRat> vc sabe se o ubuntu tem algum log de conexoes que foram realizadas na maquina em que ele esta instalado?
<shallwe> igorklem, eu estou e envio bem lento os arquivos isso quando não cai
<RedRat> sendo saida, entrada ou ambos?
<P-Chan> Galera do mau Boa noite! É o seguinte eu tenho um pasta home e quero que TODAS as pastas e subpastas pertençam ao dono atual que estou usando
<P-Chan> tá tudo dentro da minha home
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: chown usuario:grupo =Rf
<P-Chan> incluindo arquivos dentro dela. comofas
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: chown usuario:grupo -Rf *
<P-Chan> valeu
<igorklem> shallwe: o meu não envia para pessoas com windows
<P-Chan> RedRat: valeuzão
<RedRat> de nada
<RedRat> precisando de help estamos ai
<shallwe> igorklem, alias eu sempre tive problema de lentidão entre trocas de arquivo linux windows via messenger
<shallwe> qualquer um
<igorklem> RedRat: vou ver aqui rapidin
<RedRat> [igorklem]: tranquilo :)
<P-Chan> RedRat:  o comando =Rf não funfa
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: tira o -f então, deixa só o -R
<igorklem> RedRat: seu ubuntu está em ingles ou pt?
<RedRat> exemplo, vc vai na pasta home/P-Chan
<P-Chan> pr br RedRat
<RedRat> e dentro dela vc chwon pchan:grupo -R *
<RedRat> [igorklem]: portugues
<P-Chan> por que quem usa linux só é programador e cientista da computação incluindo engenheiro
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: bom, originalmente o linux foi criado de um estudo academico
<P-Chan> RedRat: chown: falta operando depois de "user:user"
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: vou tentar aqui, perai :D
<P-Chan> RedRat: e esse estudo acadêmico falhou em fazer ago que instale coisas sem internet facilmente neh/
<P-Chan> mano de boa elimina repositorio. aquilo não é liberdade
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: depende do contexto
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: ah sim, é user:grupo
<igorklem> RedRat: achei nada não, unica coisa que achei foi o Network Tools
<P-Chan> por exemplo pra eu instalar paintown mais novo tenho que compilar e compilar pra quem é designer grafico eh um saco agora um programa portable como Ren'py roda qualquer versão
<igorklem> mas não sei se tem essa opção
<P-Chan> mas o grupo RedRat  é o mesmo nome do user
<RedRat> estranho :|
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: tenta novamente sem o -R
<RedRat> será que....
<RedRat> [igorklem]: cara, vou dar uma pesquisa nele então
<RedRat> [igorklem]: valeu pela força
<igorklem> estamos ae qqr coisa
<P-Chan> RedRat: acontece a mesma coisa
<P-Chan> quer que eu cole as mensagens/
<P-Chan> ?
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: printa aqui a msg de erro
<P-Chan> RedRat: http://pastebin.com/Fj9rAyKS
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: depois de printar aqui, tente nesta sequencia 'chown -R user:grupo /home/pasta'
<P-Chan> EU TAMBÉM Gosto da red hat mas o ubuntu é legal pra gente prequiçosa como eu
<RedRat> :D
<P-Chan> quero que o Reactos cresça
<P-Chan> não consigo viver só de software livre
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: ah, vc ta esquecendo de colocar a pasta
<P-Chan> RedRat: isso também irá aplicar aos arquivos ocultos certo RedRat ?
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: sim
<RedRat> porque o -R é recursividade
<RedRat> ou seja, todas as pastas e arquivos dentro da /home/pasta que vc inseriu vão ser alterados
<P-Chan> chown: impossível acessar "/home/duke/.gvfs": Permissão negada  RedRat
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: hmmm, quem era o antigo dono da pasta?
<P-Chan> Era o root estou executando o comando com o sudo
<P-Chan> =P
<RedRat> :<
<P-Chan> RedRat: ?
<RedRat> deixa eu lembrar para que serve este aquivo
<RedRat> se ele estiver sendo usado, vc não consegue alterar msm nom
<P-Chan> RedRat: mas então como faz pra ele alterar os outros
<P-Chan> ok tá sendo usando.
<P-Chan> então?
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: os outros ja foram alterados
<P-Chan> gracias
<RedRat> só este não foi
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: por via das duvidas dê um ls -liah
<P-Chan> RedRat: faz um wine 100% compativel com programas do windows que vc vira meu heroi
<P-Chan> ok
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: eu estou fugindo de windows
<RedRat> a unica coisa que ainda me prende a windows são os softwares de renderização de video e alguns jogos
<RedRat> somente :|
<P-Chan> RedRat: e quem falou de windows? to falando de reactos e windows
<P-Chan> o que me prende ao windows é o fato dele instalar tudo offline mais facil no outro pc e os softwares graficos do win serem melhores alem da opção gigante de programas incluindo os livres RedRat
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: bom
<RedRat> tem uma forma
<RedRat> instalar o wine
<P-Chan> RedRat: Como eu sei que o ls -liah mudou os ocultos?
<P-Chan> eu vi isso
<P-Chan> mano RedRat  wine não é windows e não substitui
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: maioria dos ocultos começa com um .
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: calma :D
<P-Chan> acho que sinceramente ele ficará pronto quando a patente do windows expirar
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: instale o wine e copie a pasta system e system32 de um windows qualquer (de preferencia recem instalado) dentro da pasta windows do wine
<P-Chan> faço isso direto
<P-Chan> RedRat: as vezes fica pior cara
<RedRat> bom, nas duas vezes que fiz consegui instalar o pacote adobe e corel
<RedRat> :3
<P-Chan> cara RedRat desista o wine e o reactos ficará pronto quando bill gates tiver morto e a gente
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: por isso mesmo, usei só duas vezes :s
<RedRat> se por um acaso eu precisar de windows para sei la o que, rodo uma vm que é mais facil
<P-Chan> RedRat: e digo mais e guarde essa mensagem pro futuro o reactos quando ficar pronto destruirar o pinguim
<P-Chan> *destruirá
<P-Chan> RedRat: dual boot > vm
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: ah, creio não
<RedRat> 85% dos servidores mundiais roda em linux
<P-Chan> RedRat: ESSA história de server mundial rodar linux é verdade mesmo?
<P-Chan> orkut é em aspx e youtube suporta flash
<P-Chan> http://pastebin.com/MRPN4i3i RedRat
<P-Chan> RedRat: ouvi história que senhor dos aneis e avatar usaram linux mas nao acredito porque os programas graficos no linux ainda nao estao fortes como no windows e... de soft proprietario temos apenas o maya
<P-Chan> RedRat: sem falar que o DirectX foi eleita a melhor api cara
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: nah, maya é bom, mas temos blender e derivados
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: openGL renderiza melhor que directX
<RedRat> fora que as bibliotecas oGL são mais faceis de trabalhar
<Pskol> e o blender
<RedRat> e geralmente para devel jogos para directX, vc tem que saber ao menos o basico de XNA (linguagem m$)
<P-Chan> RedRat: blender é bonzinho cara mas pra inpressionar o povão tem que ser maya e 3d studio
<P-Chan> Xna Mugen
<RedRat> eu programei uma unica vez em xna para nunca mais em minha vida
<RedRat> passo fome mas não programo em xna
<P-Chan> RedRat: se tu fizer uma distro linux com o metodo de instalação igual ao pcbsd tu vira meu heroi por toda vida
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: gosto do maya, embora o nivel de complexidade nele assusta
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: ai vc quer u iOS :D
<RedRat> *um
<P-Chan> que diabos é Ios?
<P-Chan> ele instala as coisas como no windows eh?
<RedRat> sistema operacional da apple
<P-Chan> repositorio eh bom mas nao dah liberdade
<P-Chan> codigo fonte pra um leigo é igual oculos para porco
<P-Chan> não serve pra nada
<P-Chan> RedRat: cara vc que eh cdf nao esquenta em saber as dependendias
<P-Chan> mas pensa nego que quer testar a badega
<RedRat> eu? cdf? eu ri XD
<P-Chan> RedRat: quem usa linux é
<RedRat> to longe disso, vou vagaba
<P-Chan> pra saber cada detalhe do sistema
<P-Chan> RedRat: vc eh mulher?
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: se eu for você vai dar em cima de mim?
<P-Chan> RedRat: pra que se nao te conheço?
<P-Chan> moro bem longe de você pra completar
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: :D
<P-Chan> RedRat: região nordeste
<RedRat> bom, então não faz mal saber
<RedRat> sou homem
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: e vc parece me ser uma otome
<KernelCrash> lol
<RedRat> [KernelCrash]: vc pode me ajudar?
<KernelCrash> com oq?
<KernelCrash> peguei a conversa pela metade
<KernelCrash> xD
<P-Chan> RedRat: sai fora eu sou homem
<KernelCrash> só vi um chamando o outro de cdf
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: então vc me parece ser otaku
<P-Chan> RedRat: sim mas não como os japoneses
<P-Chan> já namorei e tenho vida social
<RedRat> [KernelCrash]: eu consigo rastrear que conexões foram realizadas em meu pc? ssh, vnc, etc... sem tem um programa especifico instalado?
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: tranquilo, eu tenho vida social hoje tambem
<KernelCrash> sei não eim, mas acho que se tu fuçar em /var/log/secure deve ter log de ssh
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: mas no auge eu fui um tal de typeseter e encoder
<RedRat> :s
<P-Chan> RedRat: legal! tu já fez programa assim? http://www.renpy.org/
<P-Chan> ou como M.U.G,E.N. ou paintown ou easy rpg/rpg maker
<KernelCrash> rpg make é massa (:
<RedRat> [P-Chan]: não, mas achei legal :o
<RedRat> não sou fã dos games estilo hentai
<RedRat> mas gosto da qualidade das imagens da maioria deles
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: linux vai ganhar um rpg maker
<KernelCrash> ai sim eim
<P-Chan> chamase esyrpg e ainda tah em desenvolvimento pq os caras fazem no tempo livre
<KernelCrash> eu fazia joguinho com pygame
<KernelCrash> era divertido até, mas era treta, quando eu era menor fiz um sonic com game maker
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: apesar de programação nao ser minha area queria aprender pyton mas vi umas desvantagens
<KernelCrash> eu gosto de python (:
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: gamemaker é ruim pq eh fechado
<RedRat> python é coisa do demonio :|
<KernelCrash> pq?
<RedRat> vc tem que usar perl
<P-Chan> eu gosto do mugen mas quase o mugen ia deixar de existir por ser software proprietario
<KernelCrash> perl é massa tbm
<RedRat> [KernelCrash]: pq python tem 6 letras e perl só 4
<KernelCrash> mugen é pra fazer joguinho de luta
<KernelCrash> AEUHAEuHEA
<KernelCrash> ja usei tbm xD
<KernelCrash> lol
<KernelCrash> pode crer
<RedRat> to enchendo saco XD
<KernelCrash> ai executa mais rápido né?
<KernelCrash> tem 4 letras
<P-Chan> RedRat: mas renpy usa pyton e nao lembro de perl
<RedRat> nunca programei em pythom, mas tenho vontade
<RedRat> juntar ele com php e ser feliz
<KernelCrash> eu ja´fiz um servidor de chat
<KernelCrash> manja aqueles chat de atendimetno online?
<RedRat> sei
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: sei
<KernelCrash> eu fiz um desses com python + java
<RedRat> volto ja
<KernelCrash> ai a interface do usuário é em java
<KernelCrash> e o servidor em python
<P-Chan> tenho um game que estou traduzindo meu ingles eh mais ou menos ele tah quase no final eh eh pro renpy
<P-Chan> que roda em windows, linux, mac os que odeio pro sere fechadão e android que eh linux
<KernelCrash> renpy é um jogo em hentai feito em python ou um gamemaker ?
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: renpy eh uma engine como mugen e rpg maker
<KernelCrash> abom
<P-Chan> mas nela vc cria games de aventura ou visual novels
<P-Chan> tem ateh games comerciais
<KernelCrash> ai sim eim
<P-Chan> já joguei alguns
<KernelCrash> já joguei muito jogo bom de rpg maker
<KernelCrash> eu fiz uns jogos firmeza tbm
<KernelCrash> eu tinha um em rpg maker que pra finalizar o jogo você demorava 4 horas
<KernelCrash> EAUhAEuHEA
<KernelCrash> e isso pq eu sabia por onde devia ir todos os caminhos
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: as engines atuais do rpg maker da pra fazer coisa bem profissional mas a maioria dos users nem saber programar em ruby
<KernelCrash> uhun, não mesmo eu não sabia quando fazia joguinho
<KernelCrash> ainda não sei muito de ruby
<KernelCrash> mas se souber da pra fazer vários esquemas top
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: rpg maker xp usa ruby
<KernelCrash> eu pegava uns scripts prontos de menu e tudo
<KernelCrash> todos os rpg maker usam ruby xD
<P-Chan> e o renpy soh roda em ubuntu, debian fedora e gentoo com uma treta
<P-Chan> olha cara tem que ser assim mesmo programa suportando pouca distro
<P-Chan> ninguem merece usar gentoo e slackware
<KernelCrash> lol
<KernelCrash> gentoo é massa
<KernelCrash> o cara que trampa do meu lado usa slackware
<KernelCrash> eu uso debian
<P-Chan> nao sei o que seria de humanos normais se nao existissem ubuntu e fedora
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: debian eh pra expert
<KernelCrash> eu tenho fedora no meu notebook e crasha direto D:
<P-Chan> não tenho saco que procurar coisas no google
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: fedora deve crashar pq ele usa tudo que eh mais novo
<KernelCrash> eu comecei a usar ubuntu quanto era 7.04
<KernelCrash> sei lá, eu acho o ubuntu melhor que fedora
<P-Chan> eu usei quando era dapper drake KernelCrash
<P-Chan> e aprendi a lição de que ubuntu só presta em versão lts
<KernelCrash> lol
<KernelCrash> quando eu peguei 7.04 foi a primeira vez que usei linux, não sabia necasdepitibiriba
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: uso ubuntu pq eh facilimo achar resposta no googe como no windows
<KernelCrash> uhun xD
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: se um dia o ubuntu morrer paro de usar linux
<KernelCrash> eu não
<KernelCrash> AEuHEAuE
<KernelCrash> eu usava kurumin
<KernelCrash> e o kurumin morreu e eu continuo usando linux
<KernelCrash> xD
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: sem falar que o criador do ubuntu eh podre de rico
<KernelCrash> uhun
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: kurumin foi minha primeira distro
<P-Chan> iria ficar no kde se o kde nao tivesse ficado pesado
<KernelCrash> a minha primeira foi ubuntu ai eu passei pra kurumin no meu p4 com 512 de ram xD
<P-Chan> largarei o gnome e migrarei pro xfce
<KernelCrash> xfce é levinho, mas eu curto fluxbox
<KernelCrash> pra mim ou é gnome ou fluxbox xD
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: fluxbos eh pra hacker
<KernelCrash> é nads
<P-Chan> gnome e openbox antigamente era legal
<KernelCrash> pra hacker é xmonad xD
<KernelCrash> xmonad é l337
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: eh sim. nao tem gtk nao tem nada e pra interface grafica eh ruim
<P-Chan> um leigo naquilo se perde
<P-Chan> tem como botar icones mas nunca botei
<KernelCrash> UHAeuHAeE
<KernelCrash> é uma questão de acostumar
<KernelCrash> icones tem que instalar o idesk se não to enganado
<KernelCrash> mas nem vira
<KernelCrash> é só dar alt + f2 e digitar o nome do programa e já eras
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: se um leigo souber que Google Chrome é google-chrome talvez
<P-Chan> senão senta e chore
<KernelCrash> uHAEuHEAuAhe
<KernelCrash> pra falar em google chrome tu já usou chromeOs?
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: afff samsung pagando pelas "patentes' da microsoft
<KernelCrash> lol
<P-Chan> KernelCrash:  nao usei pq eh capado
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: pra cada android que ela vende tem que pafar pela patente
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: e ainda a intel tava botando instruções drm nos processadores
<P-Chan> RedRat: aqui ó http://pastebin.com/MRPN4i3i
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-06
<KernelCrash> xD
<KernelCrash> ow malz a demora ae
<KernelCrash> tava conversando com os caras do trampo que o steve jobs morreu
<KernelCrash> AEuhEAuhAE
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: MORREU?
<KernelCrash> uhun
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: que pena. mas ele era mau com o sistema dele. tudo era fechado
<KernelCrash> uhun
<KernelCrash> acho que ele viu que o novo iphone ficou uma merda e teve um enfarte
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: se a apple dominasse o mundo taria perdido
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: só o kernel e algumas coisas são abertas
<KernelCrash> xD
<KernelCrash> coitados
<KernelCrash> por isos que eu curto opensource xd
<KernelCrash> e divido minhas dicas na internet
<KernelCrash> pra todo mundo ser feliz
<KernelCrash> e ficar contente
<KernelCrash> pena que nem todo mundo valoriza isso
<KernelCrash> no meu trampo eu fui direcionado 3 vezes já
<KernelCrash> e nenhuma das 3 foi pra algo que eu queria
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: pena que o linux só virará windows quando gates estiver morto e 60 anos após a morte dele
<P-Chan> aí sim a patente do windows expira
<KernelCrash> UehauEAhUAEh
<KernelCrash> é pq usuário é foda
<KernelCrash> usuário é aquele maluco
<KernelCrash> que não quer saber de nada
<KernelCrash> não quer estudar nada
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: O Reactos é um sistema que caminha a passos de tartaruga
<KernelCrash> mas quer que as coisas funcionem da maneira mais facil
<KernelCrash> eu vi esse reactos
<KernelCrash> é um linux com wine?
<KernelCrash> ou tem algo de diferente nele?
<KernelCrash> acho que o puppy é assim
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: não é linux
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: eh o sistema que rodará drivers e aplicativos do windows
<KernelCrash> (:
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: nativamente
<KernelCrash> vamos veer né
<P-Chan> eu acho
<KernelCrash> quem sabe
<KernelCrash> eu acho que deve ser um linux com wine como o antigo lindows que agora é linspire
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: será que iremos ver? dá um pulo no site
<P-Chan> né não
<P-Chan> wiikipedia e o site dele mostra o que ele eh
<KernelCrash> eu vi o site já
<KernelCrash> mas nem li
<KernelCrash> to com mó sono
<KernelCrash> vo sair daqui as 9:48
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: o kernel dele eh híbrido
<KernelCrash> chegar em casa 1 da manhã pra acordar as 4 e vir trabalhar denovo
<KernelCrash> D:
<KernelCrash> ta foda
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: foda nada. tu trabalha, anda de carro e ganha GRANA
<P-Chan> eu tenho 26 anos e sou estudante ainda
<KernelCrash> lol
<P-Chan> nem realizei metade dos meus sonhos
<KernelCrash> eu tenho 20 anos, passo 3 anos dentro de um onibus pra chegar no trabalho
<KernelCrash> AEuhEAhuEAuAhe
<KernelCrash> 3 horas*
<P-Chan> não fui pro japão, não sei FALAR em ingles sei apenas escrever e sei um pouco de espanhol
<KernelCrash> sou analista de suporte e faço analise de desempenho em servidores windows e linux, e tenho que ligar pra cliente falando que o site dele foi desativado D:
<P-Chan> nunca andei de avião, não preciso do linux pra nada só uso pq sou curioso
<P-Chan> uso ele como live cd pra nao pegar keylogger nos meus emais na faculdade
<P-Chan> em casa em um pc mais fraco uso ele KernelCrash
<KernelCrash> entendo
<KernelCrash> eu queria trampar com code D:
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: eu ainda acho torvalds mais inteligente que stallman
<KernelCrash> hoje me mandaram uma vaga pra ser analista de segurança da informação
<KernelCrash> stallman wins!
<KernelCrash> cara
<KernelCrash> num sei
<KernelCrash> pq o stallman fez o gnu hurds do 0
<KernelCrash> o linus fez o linux baseado no unix
<P-Chan> KernelCrash: stallman nao fez nada
<KernelCrash> lo
<KernelCrash> llol
<KernelCrash> o stallman não fez o gnu hurds?
<KernelCrash> O.O
<KernelCrash> http://www.gnu.org/s/hurd/hurd.html
<KernelCrash> o stallman fez o emacs
<KernelCrash> e programa em lisp
<KernelCrash> AEuhEuHAE
<RedRat> voltei
<RedRat> eu acho
<RedRat> porra, jobs morreu
<RedRat> :O
<igorklem> eu mandei matar
<igorklem> :D
<igorklem> tava qrendo comprar um macbook e estava caro
<RedRat> não tenho vontade nenhuma de ter nada da apple
<RedRat> tudo fechado, trancado, igual gaiola
<igorklem> RedRat: os produtos são bons
<igorklem> tenho um ipod e não tenho oque reclamar
<RedRat> [igorklem]: ah, isto é incontestável
<igorklem> tenho o ipod touch 3g qnd lançou
<igorklem> até hoje nunca tive problemas
<RedRat> [igorklem]: ja atualizou ele?
<igorklem> sim
<igorklem> mas tem um tempo que não atualizo
<RedRat> [igorklem]: então esta é a dica
<RedRat> não atualize
<igorklem> pke?
<RedRat> conheco 5 usuarios que atualizaram
<RedRat> e quanto mais atualiza, mais lento fica
<igorklem> isso é
<RedRat> e o pior, vc não consegue reveter ou fazer downgrade
<igorklem> consegue sim
<igorklem> tem que entrar em modo de segurança
<igorklem> é facil fazer
<RedRat> [igorklem]: hmmm
<RedRat> [igorklem]: vou pesquisar depois
<RedRat> alias, vou p***a nenhuma
<RedRat> falo com os caras la e eles pesquisam :D
<Ernandes> puff
<silveira> Olá alguem poderia me informar uma boa distribuição linux
<RedRat> [silveira]: depende da finalidade de uso
<silveira> uso domestico
<silveira> internet, rede, editores de texto, filmes uso domestico mesmo
<RedRat> [silveira]: vc gosta mais do seu mouse ou do seu teclado?
<silveira> teclado
<peregrinator_six> teclado+1
<peregrinator_six> rsrrs
<silveira> nao utilizo muito o mouse e muito dificil
<RedRat> [silveira]: bom, ubuntu, fedora ou mandriva são escolhas de primeiro nivel
<peregrinator_six> como tá o clima por ai esses dias!?
<peregrinator_six> eita, error:¬¬
<RedRat> em segundo, debian, opensuse, centos
<RedRat> claro, segundo meu conceito :<
<Ernandes> faltou o corel
<peregrinator_six> silveira, especifica melhor, se não vamos escolher por você...
<silveira> entendi
<peregrinator_six> Ernandes, qual sistema usas...!?
<silveira> no momento estou com o ubuntu
<peregrinator_six> silveira, e quer outro gnu pra que...?!
<peregrinator_six> silveira, né pra você não...?!
<Ernandes> neste pc, ta o debian
<peregrinator_six> Ernandes, uso pessoal mesmo?!
<RedRat> existe corel para mac?
<Ernandes> slack pra desk.. e debian pra server.. esta é meu uso
<silveira> quero algo mais para facilitar meu trabalho estou gostando do ubunto
<peregrinator_six> silveira, fica com ele então uai soo
<silveira> estou tendo dificuldade no terminal mas pego com o tempo
<silveira> trabalho com manutenção, rede, automação comercial
<silveira> e creio que o linux na area de automação seria uma boa saida
<RedRat> depende do contexto
<RedRat> :D
<silveira> para evitar varios problemas
<RedRat> pra automação eu uso outras coisas
<RedRat> simples, mas para mim até que são boas
<silveira> no windows tem varios virus sem falar dos programas keylogger
<silveira> isso atrapalha muito
<silveira> o linux e mais seguro contra isso
<RedRat> falar em linux, o site devel do kernel sofreu ataques a um tempinho atras
<RedRat> eu me pergunto pra que diabos um ataques desses
<RedRat> :|
<Ernandes> teste de capacidade
<silveira> sem duvida alguem que nao tem o que fazer
<silveira> ah teste coisa nenhuma tenho lido bastante a longo prazo o linux sera um dos sistemas operacionais mais utilizados
<peregrinator_six> silveira, recomendo pra ti... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=438
<peregrinator_six> silveira, qul o sistema...?!
<peregrinator_six> 11.04
<peregrinator_six> ?!
<silveira> ubuntu
<RedRat> kubuntu ainda existe?
<Ernandes> o sistema nao é fraco.. o administrador que é.. isso vale pra todos..
<RedRat> Estabilidade – O GNU / Linux é muito estável. Aplicativos individuais podem falhar, mas o sistema operacional cair é muito raro.
<RedRat> verdade incontestável
<peregrinator_six> RedRat, com certeza existe sim e o Kubuntu 11.10 Beta 2 tá lindo e bem interessante...
<RedRat> [peregrinator_six]: legal, vou leechar para testar aqui
<RedRat> vou leechar o ubuntu studio tbem, faz tempo que não o vejo
<peregrinator_six> RedRat, to com ele aqui em vm, muito legal tá o projeto! Eu to aprovando!
<claudio-tux> boa
<RedRat> boa
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, noite.
<claudio-tux> e ai, ainda ta no 11.10?
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, /
<peregrinator_six> ?
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: tu ainda ta usando o 11.10?
<peregrinator_six> sim, na vm, daqui a pocuo atualizo ele! :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<RedRat> [peregrinator_six]: qual vm ce ta usando?
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> to usando ele no host
<claudio-tux> está usave;
<claudio-tux> usavel
<claudio-tux> apesar dos bugs
<peregrinator_six> RedRat, vbox
<peregrinator_six> 4.1.2
<RedRat> [peregrinator_six]: estou sem paciencia com vbox desde que a oracle comprou a sun
<RedRat> feito corrigir os bugs que existiam fez foi aparecer mais bugs
<peregrinator_six> comigo nunca bugou não, mas da oracle não gosto também não, maior prostituta do caramba... S:
<RedRat> [peregrinator_six]: prostitura? pro seu bd ela cobra licença por cada core qeu seu processador tem :|
<RedRat> vc tem um de 4 nucleos e troca por um de 8
<RedRat> tu ta fudido :|
<peregrinator_six> RedRat, liga não, logo, logo a casa desmorona pra ela.... ;)
<RedRat> [peregrinator_six]: não duvido
<RedRat> contando que ela não faça merda no mysql, ta ótimo
<RedRat> falando em mysql, tenho que reportar um bug pra equipe de devel deles :|
<cr> OLa
<cr> alguem pode me ajudar com um vaio?
<cr> o ubuntu desliga o hardware incorretamente a partir da versao 10.4...
<Ernandes> só puxar o cabo da tomada!
<cr> To vendo que so tem expert  -.-
<Ernandes> good
 * peregrinator_six eu sou semi-noob...
<RedRat> eu não uso ubuntu desde a versão 8.10
<RedRat> então eu obviamente não saberia ajudar ele
<claudio-tux> qual melhor servidor pra usar no 11.10?
<claudio-tux> servidor do brasil ou o principal?
<peregrinator_six> brasil nuca, to fora.. :S
<claudio-tux> pq?
<peregrinator_six> sempre que uso quebra, da zica...
<peregrinator_six> S:
<peregrinator_six> mas tenta ai..
<peregrinator_six> tem da bahia, locaweb..
<peregrinator_six> temta ai..
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, pra usar ou baixar...?!
<claudio-tux> pra usar
<peregrinator_six> eu aconselho estes que lhe disse.
<claudio-tux> principal?
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, por exmplo, to usando a varios meses o da locaweb e nada de problemas, vai ver só por que to falando isso ele deve ficar ruim até o final de semana...
<peregrinator_six> :P
 * peregrinator_six rsrs
<claudio-tux> mas qual as atualizacoes chegam primeiro?
<claudio-tux> o principal?
<claudio-tux> ou tanto faz?
<Ernandes> hostdime
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, que pergunta é está mano...?! O.o
<peregrinator_six> *esta...
<claudio-tux> é
<peregrinator_six> chega 1º a que chegar..
<peregrinator_six> :P
<claudio-tux> heheh
<claudio-tux> serio pow
<claudio-tux> achei que o principal as atualizacoes chegavam primeiro
<claudio-tux> osso
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> estou testando o kubuntu 11.10
<claudio-tux> shallwe: boa
<shallwe> mas to totalmente perdido naquilo hahahaha
<shallwe> não tem ajuda o.O não sei como mexer nas janelas
<shallwe> baixei a versão 386 mas acho que ele instalou netbook ou remix pq ta tudo diferente
<shallwe> alguém ta usando também?
<peregrinator_six> eu to usando o desktop 64 bits
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, kubuntu?
<shallwe> 11.10?
<peregrinator_six> é, o kubuntu 11.10 beta 2
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, aaa blz mas ai o kde deve ser o normal né?
<shallwe> pra netbook é diferente eu acho
<peregrinator_six> com certeza.
<shallwe> pois é achei muuito bom o netbook version ou remix sei la
<shallwe> pra mim ta bem mais leve que o ubuntu incrivel
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, é diferente http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCMM-EkCz1U
<shallwe> mesmo com os efeitos ligados por padrão o troço flui :P
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, deixa eu ver
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, sim mas esse é ubuntu
<shallwe> eu instalei o kubuntu
<shallwe> agora que eu saiba não tem mais versão do ubuntu pra netbook é tudo um só
<shallwe> mas acho que pra kubuntu tem
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XAb0E2GI64
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, tem sim, um fork do ubuntu pra net/not book...
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, tá ai...?!
<shallwe> lol e só agora que vc me fala isso hahahaha
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, quem tá usando ele...
<Pskol> hum
<peregrinator_six> tá satisfeito da vida com ele..
<shallwe> o.O
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, aprenseta o menininho ai pra o shallwe
<Pskol> q foi
<shallwe> o.O
<peregrinator_six> sistema
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, o que se tá usando ai..
<shallwe> :D o ubuntu
<Pskol> o easypeasy?
<shallwe> que vc ta usando é especial pra netbooks?
<peregrinator_six> qual o nome mesmo que e...?!
<peregrinator_six> isso ai
<shallwe> isso ai é ubuntu 11.04 pra netbooks?
<Pskol> poise no meu note ficou muito bom
<Pskol> net
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<Pskol> ele eh baseado no 10;04
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, puxa legal :D deixa eu ver
<shallwe> pois ééé as primeiras versões do ubuntu remix era boas, agora ficaram mega pesadas pra netbooks
<shallwe> legal esse :D
<shallwe> vou experimentar uma hora
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9CTgbWHNak
<shallwe> mas olha o que falam do kubuntu 11.10
<shallwe> De acordo com os desenvolvedores, o pacote deve reduzir o consumo de recursos do computador em cerca de 32%, além de aumentar a rapidez do sistema em aproximadamente 33%.
<peregrinator_six> link errado...
<shallwe> Kubuntu Low Fat Settings já ouviram falar?
<shallwe> haha eu vi logo
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oUkvx0K01Y
<shallwe> vamos ver
<shallwe> interessante
<shallwe> lol o cara do video ta usando tela de 7 polegadas? o.O
<Pskol> o meu eh de 9
<Pskol> fico filé
<shallwe> sweet
<shallwe> bem legal ele
<shallwe> barra única :D
<shallwe> ele ja vem com todos aquele aplicativos ali instalados como padrão?
<shallwe> cooll
<Pskol> shallwe, esse cara do video é cego isso sim
<Pskol> o cara mete um zoom da pega
<Pskol> heuhewhe
<shallwe> hahahaha
<shallwe> é eu vi hahaha
<shallwe> vlw ai pela dica, vou testar esse tb :D
<shallwe> isso que é legal no linux, sempre tem um que vai te servir bem :D
<Pskol> e ele vem configurado pra nao usar o HD toda hora
<Pskol> econimiza bateria e tals
<shallwe> maravilha
<Pskol> e o meu eh SSD entao vai durar mais
<shallwe> com certeza
<shallwe> eu até ia colocar um ssd no meu mas acho que nem vale a pena
<Pskol> muito caro
<shallwe> vou instalar agora esse pacote Kubuntu Low Fat Settings
<Pskol> o meu tem ssd mas eh um bixera de 20 gb
<shallwe> dizem que reduz 33% de energia :D
<Pskol> rsss
<shallwe> poutz 20 deve ser fogo hehe
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, aqui um de 1 tera tá 80 ppilas zeradinho! ^^
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, ssd?
<peregrinator_six> nunca
<peregrinator_six> magnetico
<peregrinator_six> ssd...
<shallwe> aaa bom
<peregrinator_six> tá louco...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<shallwe> eu quero ssd :D
<peregrinator_six> eu não...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Pskol> mas a velocidade do boot eh muito boa nesses ssd..
<Pskol> eh pah puf
<shallwe> mas um linux bem configurado rola bemno hd
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, e...?!
<Pskol> e nao cabe hd normal nele
<shallwe> bom eu nunca desligo coloco pra dormir sempre :P
<shallwe> tenho um eeepc 1008ha bem boa a bateria, dura bastante
<shallwe> pra videos e filmes que processador fica em 50% em média dura mais de 4h a fio
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe pq ta acontecendo isso na hora de atualizar para a 11.04: E:Erro, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve gerou falhas, isto pode ser causado por pacotes mantidos (hold).?
<Pskol> o meu eh o 900
<Pskol> a bateria dura 2 horas :(
<shallwe> Pskol, :(
<Pskol> mas eu vivo na tomada mesmo
<Pskol> eheheuhw
<shallwe> os 900 são da primeira geração né?
<shallwe> hahaha pior
<shallwe> sempre tem uma tomada por perto
<Pskol> o da primeira eh o 700
<shallwe> pior não melhor
<shallwe> aaa é mesmo
<Pskol> aquela tela de 7 eu nao encaro
<Pskol> a de 9 ja quebra galho
<Pskol> mas a de 10 eh a melhor
<shallwe> ta louco, prefiro o meu ipod :D
<Pskol> gooooooooooooooool
<Pskol> jijiejwewheuwhe
<shallwe> se foi o tio steve jobs :(
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, só falta o tio bill pra festa ficar completa... :P
<peregrinator_six> um dia ele vai na doce e inevitavel paz...
<claudio-tux> como instalo um programa uma versao anterior ao que está no repositorio
<barna> boa noite!!!
<barna> galera um help!
<peregrinator_six> barna, meu patrão! :)
<peregrinator_six> good night.
<peregrinator_six> barna, o que tá pegando ai...?!
<barna> atualizei o natty 32bits ontem quando liguei ele hoje ta falando: "os padroes de configuraçao de energia do gnome nao foram instalados corretamente"
<barna> boas peregrinator_six
<barna> num inicializa o gnome por nada nesse mundo!!!
<peregrinator_six> eita barna, brabo em...?!
<peregrinator_six> S:
 * peregrinator_six ubuntu baleia chifruda fazendo uma nova vitima mais uma vez... :(
<barna> to lascado!!!!
<barna> precisei do comp pra trabalhar hoje e deu pau na frente de cliente!!!!
<barna> feio D+
<barna> passei a maior vergonha!
<barna> alguma idea do que fazer???
<barna> log de atualizaçao??? desfazer atualizaçao ou outra coisa????
<peregrinator_six> poxa barna nm subir ele tá subindo mais não é...?!
<peregrinator_six> nem..
<barna> nops!!! nem recovery console
<licensed> I have 2 go, coz I have JOBS 2 do ๑㋡๑
 * peregrinator_six ...
<barna> soh crtl+alt+f2 pra acessar o terminal
<barna> to no trabalho agora, passando raiva e precisando usar o comp
<peregrinator_six> :s
<peregrinator_six> sorry mano...
<barna> pior q num sei conectar na internet via terminal
<peregrinator_six> eu sei, mas só dial up..
<peregrinator_six> S:
<barna> pra tentar um apt qualquer coisa
<peregrinator_six> eu sabia fazer pelo terminal..
<peregrinator_six> barna,
<peregrinator_six> barna, pvt
<peregrinator_six> barna, vai lá rapa..
<peregrinator_six> aff...
<Pskol> lts neles
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, :)
<Pskol> peregrinator_six, vai atualizar pro pingolin?
<Pskol> ano q vem
<barna_> UFA!!!!
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, sim.
<barna_> dei um apt-get remove acpid
<barna_> bootei e ele entrou
<peregrinator_six> barna_, só quero saber coisa, ajudei....?!
<Pskol> steve jobs morreu?
<Pskol> caracules hehe
<barna_> sim....
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, é, só falta o tio bill...
<barna_> valeu!
<barna_> agora tentar arrumar os bugs!
<Pskol> o tio bill tanto faz
<Pskol> pode morrer q ninguem vai sentir
<hapy> a maçã bichou...
<Pskol> ele acahva que alguns kbytes seriam necessarios huehuwehawe
<peregrinator_six> Pskol, vai sim, os sunitas fan bostas do janelas... :S
<Pskol> poise
<Pskol> aquela cara de bunda dele so afasta os usuarios
<Pskol> heuahuh
<Pskol> por isso ele tem q fica vivo
<Rafaelzinhu> eu instalei o sendmail
<Rafaelzinhu> echo -e "Subject: Teste Sendmail\nTeste 123"|sendmail -v -f rafael@virc.io rafael@virc.io
<Rafaelzinhu> funciona
<Rafaelzinhu> mas no site, em php
<Rafaelzinhu> o e-mail nao ta indo
<Rafaelzinhu> e a função mail ta habilitada no php
<peregrinator_six> barna, fico feliz por ter lhe ajudado, paguei um pouco de minha divida com você... :p
<Amigordinho> Oi, alguém por aí?
<lulamolusco> Amigordinho, sim
<Amigordinho> Eu estou com duvidas em java, conhece algo sobre?
<lulamolusco> nao, java nao posso lhe ajudar
<Amigordinho> Que pena, não encontrei nenhum canal brasileiro de java
<yokobr_> e aí galera, bão?
<themaxxi> alguem pode ajudar sobre errogpgkeys no debian?
<themaxxi> alguem?
<themaxxi> bom dia?
<themaxxi> alguem???
<lulamolusco> themaxxi, diga
<claudio-tux> dia
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui ja tentou sicronizar o tomboy com o ubuntu one?
<claudio-tux> alguem aí?
<wzk> bom dia
<Rafaelzinhu> bom dia
<moskvat> socorro
<moskvat> exclui o cache do squid /var/log/squid agora o sarg acusa No records found
<moskvat> rodei um squid -z
<Rafaelzinhu> faz m neh migo
<moskvat> mas o access.log está com 0 bytes e agora o que faço, tenho que colocar esse firewall amanhã
<Rafaelzinhu> cria um log qualquer no /var/log/squid
<Rafaelzinhu> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/provedores/SQUID-var-log-squid-access.log-(vazio)
<moskvat> a pasta tem cache.log squid.out em crescimento
<moskvat> store.log access.log 0 bytes
<lulamolusco> moskvat, já tento só restarta o squid?
<moskvat> sim
<lulamolusco> vc já crio o arquivo? o squid tem permissa?
<moskvat> tem
<moskvat> putz grila agora eu me ferrei
<moskvat> :-(
<lulamolusco> renomeia, o store.log, acess.log para outro nome, dexa nenhum acess e store, dae reiniciar
<lulamolusco> access*
<moskvat> ele criou lulamolusco
<moskvat> mas o arquivo está com 0 btytes
<lulamolusco> sim
<lulamolusco> tá certo
<lulamolusco> nao deve t trafego agora
<moskvat> certo
<lulamolusco> usa o squid
<lulamolusco> abre uma pagina usando o squid pra v c aparece algo lá
<moskvat> ok
<moskvat> putz grila cara
<moskvat> consegui lulamolusco
<lulamolusco> : ) blz
<moskvat> o problema está no fw.sh
<lulamolusco> oO
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui ja conseguiu ativar o audio do Enemy Territory usando o alsa?
<moskvat> a rede era 192.168.1.0
<moskvat> e foi mudada para 192.168.0.0
<lulamolusco> hmm, entendi.. dae n dava trafego e o arquivo ficava 0
<moskvat> iria pegar trafego do da rede 1.0
<moskvat> putz quase morri agora ufa!
<L88os1> alguém sabe o porque do site system76 não ter notebook?
<L88os1> alguém já comprou no site System76? alguém sabe o preço do frete?
<Rafaelzinhu> tem uns colegas meu que compram lá
<Rafaelzinhu> mas entram em outra rede
<L88os1> não sabe quanto eles pagaram no frete?
<Rafaelzinhu> eles devem saber
<Rafaelzinhu> da um pulo lá
<Rafaelzinhu> irc.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> e procura por Ivan
<Rafaelzinhu> que ele compra muito la fora
<L88os1> Rafaelzinhu: é mais fácil você encontrar ele...
 * lulamolusco is away: ||sexpistol=OFF||
<LACabeza> aew povo
<LACabeza> queria saber se tem como criar um arquivo de uns 10gb, com qq coisa dentro... pra testar a velocidade de escrita do meu hd
<LACabeza> tem como?
<Doomtron> LACabeza: sim
<LACabeza> não consigo lembrar o comando
<Doomtron> dd if=/dev/zero of=qualquercoisa.txt bs=1024k count=10240
<Doomtron> acho que é isso
<Fabio_Moreira> quero ve quem me ajuda ai
<Fabio_Moreira> Seguinte trabalho em uma empresa, e to desconfiado que estao baixando meus dados
<Fabio_Moreira> como vejom se tem alguem conctado no ftp?
<Fabio_Moreira> pelo cosola do ubuntu
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, tenta `ps aux | grep ftp`
<Fabio_Moreira> opa
<Fabio_Moreira> tipo eu to logado no ftp no servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> mas acho que tem mais gente eu consigo ver?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, isso vai te retornar uma lista de processos em execução.. haverá algum informando "in.ftpd: remotehostname.local: connected"
<Fabio_Moreira> root      1212  0.0  0.0   2488   728 ?        Ss   12:39   0:00 ftpd: accepting
<Fabio_Moreira> AKQJ10 ME RETORNOU ISSO
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, vai no terminal, bash, tty1, chame como quiser e executa `ps aux | grep ftp` que tu vais saber quais são as máquinas que estão conectando no teu servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> olha so deixa eu explicar
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, isso deve ser porque é só tu quem está criando um novo processo, tu és o único usuário
<Fabio_Moreira> eu to conectado em um servidor de fora
<Fabio_Moreira> mas tem o administrador da rede
<Fabio_Moreira> eu quero saber se ele ta tentando baixar meus arquivos de la do servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> sim mas olha so quando digitei o comando que vc falou
<Fabio_Moreira> apareceu tres
<Fabio_Moreira> root      1212  0.0  0.0   2488   728 ?        Ss   12:39   0:00 ftpd: accepting connections on port 21
<Fabio_Moreira> fabio     4571  0.3  0.3  86268 14072 ?        Sl   14:58   0:03 /usr/bin/gftp-gtk
<Fabio_Moreira> fabio     6322  0.0  0.0   4172   860 pts/0    S+   15:17   0:00 grep --color=auto ftp
<Fabio_Moreira> este root ai ele ta conectado?
<Fabio_Moreira> eu n estou conectado
<Fabio_Moreira> cara me ajuda, o cara que baixar meus aruivos.
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, a primeira linha informa que existe um processo rodando pronto pra aceitar conexões, a segunda linha informa que existe um processo de configuração do ftp utilizando a interface gtk e o último informa a utilização do comando grep juntamente (pipe) do ps aux..
<Fabio_Moreira> entao cara é este root que ta esperando eu conectar para baixar certo?
<Fabio_Moreira> como eu kiko ele?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, sinceramente, tu podes - como medida preventiva - desativar usuários suspeitos e/ou processos desnecessários.
<Fabio_Moreira> como eu sacaneio ele
<AKQJ10> kill -9 <e o nome do processo>
<AKQJ10> no caso se tu deres um `kill -9 1212` tu vais finalizar a força o ftp
<AKQJ10> não apenas ele, mas quaisquer usuário que queira/pretenda acessar teu server, não vai conseguir
<Fabio_Moreira> humm
<Fabio_Moreira> mas ai eu n consigo mais acessar?
<Fabio_Moreira> qual é o numero do processo?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, sim, tu só vais conseguir acessar novamente quando reativar o servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> bla pessoal me ajuda ai a derrubar este ladrao
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, estamos falando de um servidor de produção? pra qual finalidade tu usas ele?
<Fabio_Moreira> seguinte
<Fabio_Moreira> Eu sou desenvolvedor web
<Fabio_Moreira> e hospedo o site neste provedor de fora
<Fabio_Moreira> onde o administrador n tem acesso.
<Fabio_Moreira> mas o cara ta rakeando minha máquina para tentar baixar os arquivos
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, começa trocando a senha
<Fabio_Moreira> assim ele me da um pe na b depois que eu terminar o projeto
<Fabio_Moreira> eu sempre troco.
<Fabio_Moreira> mas sempre ta conectado.
<Fabio_Moreira> entao vamos la
<Fabio_Moreira> eu tava usando o file zila
<Fabio_Moreira> no root ta dizendo que ele ta conectado no filezila correto?
<AKQJ10> tu tens acesso ssh a esse servidor?
<Fabio_Moreira> n é um servidor remot
<Fabio_Moreira> eu so posso acessar ssh para ftp
<Fabio_Moreira> AKQJ10 PORQUE?
<Fabio_Moreira> PARA EU CANCELAR ESTE ROOT EU CONSIGO?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, ssh por ftp não existe. Existe sftp, que é um protocolo com particularidades de ambos. Se tu tiveres acesso ao ssh e se tiveres permissão de gerenciamento tu podes (e deves) reconfigurar esse servidor
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, na lista de processos que tu passaste tem NENHUMA tentativa de invasão.
<Fabio_Moreira> mas que é este root
<Fabio_Moreira> acho que é o administrador
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, outra coisa que tu podes fazer é monitorar os logs (`tail -f /var/log/proftpd/*`)
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, se tiveres essa possibilidade basta seguir esse tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, em tentativas de invasão o primeiro passo é limitar acesso, fechar todos os serviços desnecessários, bloquear e restringir acessos de usuários (revisar permissões de grupos e pastas).
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, aqui onde trabalho (e freelas) geralmente as instalações de serviços de compartilhamento de arquivos, banco de dados, etc, seguem um padrão: o acesso externo só é permitido a determinados IPs e usuários limitados.
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, recomendo que dê uma olhada em configuração de firewall e reconfigure teu ftp para permitir acesso somente a partir de determinados endereços (ou protocolos - implementar sftp é realmente mais interessante, visto que as informações de autenticação não são facilmente reconhecidas caso alguém esteja sniffando a rede)
<Fabio_Moreira> AKQJ10 eu cair desculpe
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, np, queres que reenvie textos?
<Fabio_Moreira> eu ja peguei aqui
<Fabio_Moreira> obrigado
<Fabio_Moreira> so uma coisa
<Fabio_Moreira> o tuturial que vc me mandou é pra que?
<Fabio_Moreira> vc é administrador de redes?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, configuração e regras de segurança do proftp
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, no momento não, sou programador mas tenho algum conhecimento em redes e serviços.
<Fabio_Moreira> olha so eu tava usando o filezila, pelo que vi o root esta baixando os arquivos quando eu me logo pelo filezila.
<Fabio_Moreira> eu troquei agora estou usando o gftp
<Fabio_Moreira> acho que ele n cosegue mais baixar pois a rotina esta para o filezila.
<Fabio_Moreira> estou correto ou to flando besteira
<AKQJ10> filezilla é apenas um cliente ftp, ele não tem muita influência na segurança do teu sistema
<Fabio_Moreira> eu sei
<Fabio_Moreira> mas o administrador da rede pode ter feito alguma rotina para baixar meus arquivos.
<Fabio_Moreira> o que que dizer da direita para esquerda
<Fabio_Moreira> AKQJ10
<Fabio_Moreira> root      1111  0.0  0.0   2488   724 ?        Ss   15:46   0:00 ftpd: accepting connections on port 21
<Fabio_Moreira> fabio     3026  0.0  0.0   4172   864 pts/0    S+   15:54   0:00 grep --color=auto ftp
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, o 'administrador da rede'? isso parece muito conspiratório
<Fabio_Moreira> car aeu to em guerra
<Fabio_Moreira> este numero
<Fabio_Moreira> 111 0.0.0
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, quer dizer que tu estas usando o grep pra filtrar dados no comando (grep é um programa e aparece também na lista de processos) e essa mesma listagem informa que existe um processo do ftp pronto pra receber conexões
<AKQJ10> esse número é o número do processo
<Fabio_Moreira> n sou eu cara
<AKQJ10> experimenta estudar o comando `man ps`
<AKQJ10> não é ninguém
<Fabio_Moreira> mas como
<Fabio_Moreira> n to entendendo.
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, não tem ninguém conectado no teu servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> quando eu beixo meus arquivos do servidor o filezila avisa que n pode ter mais de tres pessoas na mesma conexao
<Fabio_Moreira> é o memso ip
<Fabio_Moreira> eu quero cancelar os processos como faço?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, verifica no teu cliente ftp quantas conexões simultâneas ele tá efetuando. Algumas vezes isso acontece comigo quando tento enviar múltiplos arquivos de uma só vez. Os servidores que eu configuro geralmente permitem 5 conexões simultâneas (visto que são vários usuários tentando me aborrecer), daí se eu conectar nele com minha configuração padrão do filezilla (que é de 10 conexões), e enviar um pacote de, digamo
<AKQJ10> s 30 arquivos, ele vai dar erro dizendo que o número de conexões permitidas ultrapassou.
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, verifica a configuração do teu filezilla, certamente ela tá estourando o limite de conexões simultâneas da configuração do teu ftpserver
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, simples assim. Não envolvendo quaisquer conspiração com 'administradores malignos'
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, tu podes controlar e observar os logs, mas recomendo que antes de quaisquer medida tu troque a senha por 'precaução'.
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, também não gosto de administradores, gestores e similares e, na tentativa de uma convivência pacífica tento sempre manter a maior quantidade de informação trafegando na rede, de minha parte, criptografada
<Fabio_Moreira> olha so
<Fabio_Moreira> eu dei este comando que vc falou
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, até mesmo porque eu mantenho o etherape observando o fluxo de rede o tempo todo atrás de conversas e besteirinhas (vírus, um possível ataque ou uma configuração incorreta)
<Fabio_Moreira> tendi
<Fabio_Moreira> ps aux | grep ftp
<Fabio_Moreira> veio isto
<Fabio_Moreira> root      1111  0.0  0.0   2488   724 ?        Ss   15:46   0:00 ftpd: accepting connections on port 21
<Fabio_Moreira> root      3060  0.0  0.0   4172   860 pts/0    S+   16:03   0:00 grep --color=auto ftp
<Fabio_Moreira> depois eu dei este comando
<Fabio_Moreira> kill -9 1111
<Fabio_Moreira> cancelei esta conexao
<Fabio_Moreira> mas a outra eu n conseguir.
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, daí teu servidor caiu.
<Fabio_Moreira> ele aparece ai mas diz que é inexistente
<Fabio_Moreira> que servidor o la de fora né
<Fabio_Moreira> porque n consigo derrubar o outro?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, tá, assim ó, não tenho como te ajudar mais do que isso: esse processo 'ftpd: accepting connections on port 21' não é nada de mais. ele apenas informa que existe um servidor ftp respondendo.
<Fabio_Moreira> ok
<Fabio_Moreira> muito obrigado
<AKQJ10> o outro não tem nada a ver com o servidor ftp, ele é o processo criado pelo comando `..| grep ftp`
<Fabio_Moreira> pela sua ajuda amigo.
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, isso: "root     24458  0.0  0.0   2196   844 ?        Ss   15:15   0:00 in.ftpd: john-Vostro-200.local: connected" é alguém conetado no teu servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> entao este cara que eu quero derrubar
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, esse cara que tu queres derrubar não está nem conectado no teu servidor
<Fabio_Moreira> conclusao n tem ninguem conectado a minha máquina?
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, não
<Fabio_Moreira> duvido
<Fabio_Moreira> o cara ja entrou no meu face
<Fabio_Moreira> ja entrou no meu gmail
<AKQJ10> Fabio_Moreira, então o problema é tua máquina, provavelmente tu tens algum processo rodando capturando teu teclado, ou monitorando tua rede.. use tor
<gpg> boa tarde, tenho que fazer um trabalho sobre servidores linux, alguém tem dicas ou pode me ajudar?
<underall> hello guys
<AKQJ10> hi
<underall> eae? q tah rolando?
<underall> seculos q nao entro aki...
<AKQJ10> underall, pois então sejais bem vindo, de volta. não posso te passar um status dos acontecimentos recentes pois entrei na mesa hoje e não vi muitas rodadas..
<underall> AKQJ10: saquei
<underall> AKQJ10: vc eh portugues?
<AKQJ10> sabem, eu tava vendo uns esquemas aqui e percebi uma coisa..
<AKQJ10> o comando  `zenity --notification ...` trava, não exibe nada.
<AKQJ10> todavia existe uma notificação (o filezilla utiliza, o banshee utiliza, vários aplicativos utilizam) e provavelmente não é o zenity
<AKQJ10> alguém sabe o que seria?
<peregrinator_six> barna, :D
<claudio-tux> noite
<barna> noite!
<peregrinator_six> claudio-tux, boa.
<claudio-tux> rapaz, tava jogando o flight gear
<claudio-tux> otimo simulador
<claudio-tux> rsrs
<claudio-tux> peregrinator_six: me da uma ajuda?
<claudio-tux> quero instalar o lazarus 0.9.28
<claudio-tux> mas no repo do 11.10 só tem o 0.9.30
<peregrinator_six> sei lá o que é lazarus...
<claudio-tux> como eu instalo a versao que quero
<claudio-tux> ?
<peregrinator_six> sei que isso ai não man..
<claudio-tux> blz
<barna> claudio-tux, se tiver disponivel pro 11.10 vc pode mandar forção e trancar a versão!
<barna> quando vc tranca ele num atualiza mais!
<claudio-tux> barna: como faço isso?
<barna> pelo synaptic
<barna> abre ele ai
<claudio-tux> 11.10 nao tem synaptic
<barna> ai lascou!
<claudio-tux> hehe
<barna> instala ele então
<claudio-tux> vou fazer isso
<barna> ok!
<claudio-tux> ei, to usando a versão 11.10, quando sair a versão final, é melhor atualizar a minha ou baixa a versao final?
<claudio-tux> faz alguma diferença?
<barna> eu sempre instalo do zero!
<barna> mas é minha maneira de fazer!
<barna> vc atualizou do 11.04 pro 11.10?
<claudio-tux> mas tem diferença, ou dar no mesmo?
<claudio-tux> venho usando desde a versao 11.10 beta 1
<barna> de vez em sempre da pau atualizar a versão!
<barna> mas vc fez uma instalação limpa?
<claudio-tux> limpa
<barna> então acho q vc pode atualizar!
<barna> sem problemas...
<claudio-tux> que bom, nao quero ter que reinstalar tudo novamente
<claudio-tux> ele ainda ta sando um pau atras do outro
<claudio-tux> mas vou esperar
<barna> eu to esperando ele sair pra instalar!
<claudio-tux> ja ta pertinho
<barna> eu to fritado com esse bugadobuntu do natty!
<claudio-tux> mas de qualquer forma, mesmo depois de lançado vai ter bug
<barna> vou testar o debian
<barna> se chegar perto do natty eu volto pro win!
<claudio-tux> deus é mais
<barna> até sair o 12.04 LTS!
<barna> ontem passei a maior vergonha!
<barna> com o natty!
<claudio-tux> recuperei a imagem do meu windows, mas nao passou 24h
<claudio-tux> fui para o 11.10 mesmo
<barna> ele deu pau na frente do cliente! dei boot e ele num funcionava mais!
<claudio-tux> entre bug e lentidao a escolha é dura
<barna> o lento pelo menos abre as coisas.......
<barna> mesmo q demore!
<barna> pior e ficar sem comp na frente do cliente!
<claudio-tux> é chato
<claudio-tux> mas aqui buga mais abre
<barna> perdi um trabalho q poderia ganhar mais de mil reais por isso!
<claudio-tux> só as mensagens que enchem o saco
<barna> ele num entrava nem no terminal!
<claudio-tux> ai é f...
<barna> imagina a raiva q eu to do natty!!!
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<claudio-tux> instala o 10.04
<barna> e ai kra, instalou o synaptic???
<claudio-tux> ainda nao, to instalando outra cois
<barna> eu amo de paixão o lucid, mas ele num funfa no meu netbook com 2 placas de video!
<claudio-tux> unica coisa chata do linux é instalar uma coisa por vez
<claudio-tux> não entendo pq isso ainda é assim
<barna> claudio-tux, assim, acabou de fazer o live-pen do debian! vou chutar o natty do meu net AGORA!
<barna> ja ja eu volto!!!
<claudio-tux> hehe
<claudio-tux> boa sorte
<barna> no synaptic vc clica no pacote instalado (lazarus no caso) e clica em Pacote>forçar versão e coloca a versão q vc quer!
<barna> depois manda aplicar
<claudio-tux> mas como instalo uma versao anterior a do synaptic?
<claudio-tux> la tem o 0.9.30
<claudio-tux> quero o 0.9.28
<barna> dai vc clica de novo no pacote (larazus) e clica em pacote de novo e Bloquear versão, ai ele num atualiza mais!
<barna> como eu falei a cima!
<barna> no synaptic vc clica no pacote instalado (lazarus no caso) e clica em Pacote>forçar versão e coloca a versão q vc quer!
<pereba|2> Alguém pode testar a velocidade de download da ufpr por favor? http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/releases/11.10/ubuntu-11.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<claudio-tux> vou testar
<barna> que seria a 0.0.28 no caso
<pereba|2> gvt tá osso aqui, uma semana vem a 100kb/s esse e outros servers
<barna> vou lá!
<barna> ja ja eu volto!
<barna> fui............
<claudio-tux> barna: blz
<barna> Adeus NATTY
<pereba|2> tem como testar ai claudio-tux
<pereba|2> ....
<pereba|2> povo aqui é complicado
<claudio-tux> tem
<pereba|2> opa diz ai qual a média
<claudio-tux> 240KBp/s
<pereba|2> é próximo do seu máximo?
<claudio-tux> é
<pereba|2> perfeito, tá com zica aqui.. máximo 100, sendo que pegava fácil 1.8 em qualquer horário
<claudio-tux> minha net é 2mb
<igorklem> moças
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-07
<idub> boa noite pessoal. galera sumi com o painel do ubuntu, como recuperar o gnome??
<idub> suniu todos os menus do unity
<peregrinator_six> idub, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/Barra-de-tarefas-sumiu-%28ubuntu-11.04%29
<idub> nada
<idub> caraca.. matei o unity
<taz> ls
<Mano_Chao> bom dia
<shallwe> alguém usando kubuntu 11.10 netbook edition?
<taz> l
<shallwe> fala galera, puxa como eu odeio esse unity por favor, o cara muda pra kde, fce, lubuntu tudo, e sempre, mas sempre o cara acaba vendo que nenhum alcança o unity e acabo voltando pra esse maledeto sistema :P
<AKQJ10> shallwe, hehe, tu diz isso pois gostaste? digo-te que achei interessante
<max_> bom dia
<max_> creio q esteja com problema no meu ambiente gráfico gnome
<AKQJ10> max_, que tá pegando?
<max_> AKQJ10, ubuntu 10.04 o gerenciador de impressoes não abri
<AKQJ10> max_, impressora local ou remota?
<AKQJ10> max_, caso seja local tenha certeza de que a impressora fora instalada corretamente, caso remota certifique-se de ter permissões de escrita no dispositivo. tu tens algum retorno, algum alerta?
<moskvat> alguem sabe como faço pra descobrir o nome das maquinas windows usando o nmap???
<AKQJ10> moskvat, nmap -O localhost | grep Running
<AKQJ10> poxa, pena o moskvat ter saído tão cedo..
<AKQJ10> fiz um presentinho pra ele: a='Nmap scan report for'; for ip in `(nmap -sP 192.168.0.1-255 |grep "$a")|awk -F "$a" '{print($2);}'`;do echo "$ip `nmap -O $ip|grep Running`";done
<Mano_Chao> AKQJ10, usa ubuntu????
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; eae \o
<Mano_Chao> falae xGrind
<Mano_Chao> de boa cara
<xGrind> de boa e voce?
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; ansioso pro 11.10? :D
<Mano_Chao> jah faz um tempo que nao uso mais o ubuntu cara... to de arch agora...
<xGrind> eu tava de mageia, mas voltei pro xubuntu
<xmazinha> bom dia,alguém pode me ajudar?
<Mano_Chao> xGrind, motivo...????
<xGrind> Mano_Chao; eu gosto do xubuntu. mageia é bom, leve, rapido. mas o repositorio ainda é pequeno e tenho q ficar baixando .rpm de outros sites e ficar correndo atras de dependencia
<xGrind> dae nao rola
<Mano_Chao> eh... ae complica mesmo...
<Mano_Chao> nao que a gente que usa linux nao goste dessas coisas... mas demais cansa... podecre
<xmazinha> onde eu acho o pacote sun-java6-jre para o ubuntu 11?
<xGrind> tipo, eu achava alguma coisa e precisava de uma dependencia la. só q no mageia era o 2.* e ele precisava do 1.* e nao achava. :D
<xGrind> xmazinha; na central de programas tem
<xmazinha> xGrind, o apt-get diz que não tem e na central tem? como assim?
<xGrind> xmazinha; acabei de achar
<xmazinha> xGrind, eu tenho o openjdk, o programa pede o arquivo que informei..
<xGrind> xmazinha; digita sudo apt-cache search sun-java6-jre
<xGrind> ve se aparece ae
<xmazinha> já fiz isso =s
<xGrind> xmazinha; o.O
<MrBoss> bom dia
<xGrind> ta com todos respositorios habilitados?
<MrBoss> o wiki.ubuntu-br.org ta off?
<xGrind> xmazinha; ve se o repositorio parceiros esta habilitados
<xGrind> MrBoss; sim. ontem tentei entrar tb
<xmazinha> deixe-me pesquisar no google como olhar os repositórios
<MrBoss> xGrind beleza. vou ver no google algum artigo pra instalar o ubuntu pelo pendrive
<xGrind> xmazinha; sudo su senha
<xGrind> pra entrar como root
<xmazinha> xGrind, eu sei isso :)
<xGrind> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<xmazinha> qual repositório é para descomentar
<xmazinha> backports ou partner ?
<xGrind> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty partner
<xmazinha> quando preciso do planeta ubuntu brasil ele fica off =S
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> pra que planeta ubuntu?
<xmazinha> achar um blog
<xmazinha> agora foi, obrigado xGrind.
<xmazinha> achei o blog :D
<Celsinho> xmazinha, oie
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> xGrind, oba
<Celsinho> :)
<xmazinha> Celsinho, ?
<Celsinho> tudo beem?
<Celsinho> :)
<Celsinho> é hoje que lança o novo ubuntu né?
<xGrind> Celsinho; eae.
<xGrind> hoje nao. dia 13
<Celsinho> é
<Celsinho> achei que era hoje
<Celsinho> :/
<xGrind> http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/
<xGrind> 6 dias xD
<xGrind> contagem regressiva no meu site ^^
<Celsinho> xGrind,
<Celsinho> nossa bacana em,
<Celsinho> não sabia que voce tinha o site
<Celsinho> :)
<xGrind> xD
<Celsinho> vou começar accessar
<Celsinho> :D
<xGrind> Celso; vc ta usando qual? 11.04?
<Celso> :)
<Celsinho> eu estou usando o 11.04
<Celsinho> :)
<Celso> Celsinho, ele falou com voce,mas tb. estou com o 11.04
<Celsinho> =]
<Celsinho> iai xara
<Celsinho> :D
<Celso> vdd
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu. prefiro xfce do que gnome
<xGrind> ainda mais o 3 ;x
<Celso> xGrind, tem algum que use o fluxbox ou blackbox?
<Celsinho> vai usar o ubuntu 11.10 xGrind ?
<xGrind> Celso tinha uma versão do ubuntu que usava o fluxbox. era o fluxbuntu eu acho, o nome
<xGrind> mas foi descontinuado
<Celso> vixe
<xGrind> Celsinho vou continuar com o xubuntu mesmo. xubuntu 11.10
<xGrind> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Celso> instalei o iqunix aqui no virtualbox pra testar
<xmazinha> o ubuntu 11.10 é LTS?
<peregrinator_six> xmazinha, 12.04 LTS
<peregrinator_six> ano que vem!
<Celso> ele é bem enxuto
<xmazinha> peregrinator_six, qual é a LTS atual?
<peregrinator_six> xmazinha, 12.04
<xmazinha> peregrinator_six, esse é o próximo, o atual é qual?
<peregrinator_six> xmazinha, 10.04.3 LTS
<xmazinha> peregrinator_six, brigado
<xmazinha> burrei em instalar o 11 ._.
<peregrinator_six> xmazinha, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Celsinho> xmazinha, qual versao voce usa?
<xmazinha> Celsinho, estou usando a 11.
<Celsinho> vai instalar a nova versão?
<xmazinha> eu tinha a 10, deletei do computador ._.
<xmazinha> eu não
<xGrind> xmazinha; eu testei o xubuntu 11.10 beta 2 e o lightdm ainda nao estava pronto nele. quero ver se conseguem corrigir até semana que vem
<Celso> xGrind, parou na versao 9.04
<xmazinha> xGrind, eu prefiro versões LTS do ubuntu
<xGrind> Celso uhum
<Celsinho> xmazinha, porque não vai instalar?
<xmazinha> voltei a usar linux novamente rs
<Celsinho> :S
<xmazinha> Celsinho, eu já estou com a 11 toda atualizada. minha internet não é das melhores..
<xGrind> xmazinha; eu tb preferia. mas xubuntu esta bem estavel. não tem esse problema igual o ubuntu por causa do unity
<xGrind> dae tanto faz se for LTS ou não
<Celsinho> xmazinha, entendi,
<Celsinho> voce é de onde?
<Celsinho> vou ver globo esporte, volto ja!
<Celsinho> :)
<xmazinha> o meu computador não roda unity HAHA
<Celso> vou nessa
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém teve probelmas com notebook que se desliga por que o sensor dele alerta sobre aquecimento do processador e após reinício não apresenta mais o problema?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém saberia me dizer se existe algum pacote/programa especificamente responsável por desligar a máquina caso ela esteja muito quente?
<xmazinha> empaquei :)
<EduardeCalibal> Por que se não há nenhum serviço nessa linha pode ser que o bug seja na própria máquina que estou testando aqui.
<xmazinha> empaquei afff!
<EduardeCalibal> Outra questão.  Tenho um problema recorrente de mouses de notebook (touchpad) não serem religados após a máquina ir para suspensão.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso tem alguma solução?
<Um_cara_qualquer> eae pessoal, olha soh qq ta acontecendo com o ubuntu aqui em casa: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotodopc.jpg/
<Um_cara_qualquer> isso eh o q mostra o grub depois de esolhe o SO
<rafaelstanley> toma no cu
<H3ruS> alguem conhece algum progrmaa de gerenciamento de projetos para arquitetura
<rafaelstanley> to tentando add um usuario aqui no centos
<H3ruS> cadastro de clientes
<H3ruS> e etc...
<rafaelstanley> mas qnd o cara tenta acessar o samba
<rafaelstanley> o fdp da erro
<rafaelstanley> alguem sabe qual magica tem q fazer?
<H3ruS> nao prcisa ser para linux
<rafaelstanley> useradd usuario && passwd usuario
<rafaelstanley> nano /etc/passwd
<rafaelstanley> add o UID la
<rafaelstanley> dps add ele nos grupos do /etc/groups
<rafaelstanley> only it, ok?
<atpessoa> rafaelstanley nao
<atpessoa> rafaelstanley acho melhor voce ler um pouco mais sobre criacao de usuarios e samba
<rafaelstanley> atpessoa, cara, nao tem mais oq fazer
<atpessoa> rafaelstanley voce esta adicionando usuarios do jeito errado e nao adicionou ele no samba
<rafaelstanley> nao add ele no samba?
<rafaelstanley> mas eu add ele no grupo
<rafaelstanley> do samba
<atpessoa> rafaelstanley depois que o usuario eh incluido no sistema, tem que ser adicionado no samba tambem
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelstanley, por favor, não use de palavrões no canal
<atpessoa> rafaelstanley nao eh adicionando o usuario no grupo samba, eh com o pdbedit
<rafaelstanley> Andre_Gondim, ta de zueira neh?
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelstanley, há regras no tópico, ;)
<atpessoa> rafaelstanley um minimo de respeito eh bom dentro do canal, como lembrou o Andre_Gondim, nao eh zueira
<rafaelstanley> por essas e outras que o irc morreu
<rafaelstanley> cheio de xiita
<rafaelstanley> antipatico
<rafaelstanley> to xingando alguem?
<rafaelstanley> vc nao fala 'vai toma no cu?'
<rafaelstanley> a meu
<rafaelstanley> para de hipocresia vai
<rafaelstanley> coisa de menininha isso velho
<atpessoa> no feed
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelstanley, é algo desnecessário, quando aqui só há voluntários doando seu tempo e conhecimento
<Andre_Gondim> rafaelstanley, as regras estão no tópico, todos que entram tem acesso então, fique livre
<rafaelstanley> velho
<rafaelstanley> ta falando disso
<rafaelstanley> ainda?
<rafaelstanley> ok, va viver agora.
<rogerio> boa tarde como faço para colocar a radio cultura 103.1 no banshee (Radio), consegui colocar varias mas ela não consegui alguém pode me ajudar? estou usando o ubuntu 11.04!
<AKQJ10> Mano_Chao, desculpa a demora, uso sim.
<Rafaelzinhu> rogerio www.iradio.com.br muito melhor
<Rafaelzinhu> rogerio www.vircio.org/plugin_webradio
<Doomtron_> Rafaelzinhu: ele quer a radio cultura
<Rafaelzinhu> to indicando a ele uma radio melhor
<Doomtron_> mas ele quer a radio cultura
<rogerio> Não consigo achar o endereço da radio cultura (ela é feita em flash eu acho que é por causa disto)
<rogerio> !
<Doomtron_> rogerio: to olahndo aqui pra vc
<Doomtron_> olhando*
<Mano_Chao> AKQJ10, podecre... eh que seu script fico show... e usuarios ubuntu nao costumam fazer esse tipo de coisa
<AKQJ10> Mano_Chao, é um vício antigo.. uso ubuntu faz pouco tempo (desde 2007 acho)
<AKQJ10> Mano_Chao, antes eu tinha de sapatear no slackware, depois debian, depois tentei usar gentoo (mas não deu lá mto certo), daí me anojei com certas dificuldades e pulei pro ubuntu
<AKQJ10> Mano_Chao, mas tem certos vícios que o cara nunca larga..
<AKQJ10> rogerio, pelo firebug tu não consegue achar da onde o flash faz streaming?
<AKQJ10> rogerio, passa o endereço da rádio aí
<diego> bom dia galera, to com um probleminha aqui, sera que alguem consegue me ajudar? toda vez que eu tento dar um tail -f em um arquivo, aparece essa mensagem:
<diego> tail: não foi possível verificar "log/development.log": Não há espaço disponível no dispositivo
<diego> oq pode ser isso?
<rogerio> AKQJ10  http://www2.tvcultura.com.br/radiofm/radio.html
<rogerio> o endereço é este
<Andre_Gondim> diego, que o hd pode estar cheio?
<diego> o engracado eh que como sudo, o tail abre...
<AKQJ10> diego, `df`
<diego> Sist. Arq.           1K-blocos      Usad Dispon.   Uso% Montado em
<diego> /dev/sda5             96120588  22068680  69169172  25% /
<diego> none                   1983852       752   1983100   1% /dev
<diego> none                   1991580      3652   1987928   1% /dev/shm
<diego> none                   1991580       456   1991124   1% /var/run
<diego> none                   1991580         0   1991580   0% /var/lock
<diego> /dev/sda7            427866108 231915632 195950476  55% /media/dados
<diego> /dev/sda2             97552380  59325636  38226744  61% /media/windows
<Andre_Gondim> diego, em uma próxima oportunidade cole isso em um paste.ubuntu.com por exemplo
<AKQJ10> diego, vê se teu usuário tem permissões de acesso - se tá em algum grupo que permita -, essas coisas
<diego> foi mal andre, pode deixar
<diego> vo ver aqui
<diego> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704110/
<diego> a permissao do arquivo e da pasta estao pra mim mesmo, meu usuario se chama diego
<diego> coloquei ai no link como esta
<rogerio> O endereço sera que é este streamer=rtmp://200.136.27.12/live ?
<AKQJ10> rogerio, // O streaming que configurei é o da TV. Isso precisa apontar para o streaming da rádio
<AKQJ10>         so.addParam('flashvars','&type=video&file=radiofm&autostart=true&volume=75&streamer=rtmp://200.136.27.12/live');
<AKQJ10>         
<AKQJ10> rogerio, sim, esse mesmo
<rogerio> eu coloco o endereço  assim "rtmp://200.136.27.12/live"
<Andre_Gondim> diego, o problema não me parece ser ao tail é quando ele cria esse /assets/emp6.jpg, já que no primeiro ele lê normal
<rogerio> diz que esta inativo este endereço
<diego> eh, ta mt estranho, vou tentar logar com outro usuario para testar, depois eu volto. vlw ae pela ajuda galera :)
<AKQJ10> rogerio, bom. aqui eu não consegui plugin pra executar esse protocolo
<AKQJ10> rogerio, ..e também não consigo carregar a rádio pelo flash..
<AKQJ10> rogerio, tu consegue escutar algo? a rádio tá, de fato, funcionando?
<AKQJ10> rogerio, ..é, esquece, agora carregou (acho que demorou pra carregar cache)
<rogerio> esta mas eu queria coloca-la no banshee
<AKQJ10> rogerio, ..mas também só no navegador
<AKQJ10> rogerio, sim, eu também tentei incluir na lista do banshee
<AKQJ10> rogerio, estou vendo outra forma de carrega-la
<rogerio> ja colei todos os links do firebird (os que eu achei ja que não entendo nada) e do codigo fonte mas nada!
<rogerio> AKQJ10 o endereço eu tenho quase certeza que é este "rtmp://200.136.27.12/live" o problema é este começo "rtmp" eu acho que o banshee não reconhece ele
<AKQJ10> rogerio, poisé, tem o rtmpdump mas tbm não consigo abrir a rádio por ele..
<Rafaelzinhu> AKQJ10 http://www.vircio.org/plugin_webradio
<Doomtron> até aqui os caras fazem propaganda
<rogerio> AKQJ10  neste endereço tem alguns links "http://www.thestreamdb.com/stream/8gxccb" tem como vc dar uma olhadinha?
<Doomtron> daqui a poco aparece um representante da polishop aqui
<AKQJ10> rogerio, a tv funcionou ok no banshee (adicionei como um novo rádio copiando todo o link no url do fluxo)
<rogerio> Qual URl?
<rogerio> AKQJ10  qual link vc usou
<AKQJ10> rogerio, aqueles links informados pela tvcultura, toda aquela linha "rtmp://200.136.27.12/live/tv swfUrl=http://www.tamoligado.net/player/player.swf pageUrl=http://tvdedegraca-i.blogspot.com/2010/06/tv-cultura.html live=true" incluí como uma nova rádio e funcionou.. porém a tv
<AKQJ10> rogerio, bá negão, funcionou usando o seguinte url: "rtmp://200.136.27.12/live/radiofm swfUrl=http://www.tamoligado.net/player/player.swf pageUrl=http://tvdedegraca-i.blogspot.com/2010/06/tv-cultura.html live=true"
<AKQJ10> rogerio, sério, tasca ele lá que bomba.
<rogerio> AKQJ10 Valeu cara pela ajuda e pela paciência
<AKQJ10> rogerio, conseguiste aê?
<rogerio> sonsegui
<AKQJ10> rogerio, massa, qqr coisa gritaê
<rogerio> Tambem eu acho que acultura é a unica emissora que disponibiliza este serviço !
<Rafaelzinhu> rogerio rapaz
<Rafaelzinhu> rogerio a cultura não é a unica emissora que disponibiliza esse serviço
<Rafaelzinhu> a www.iradio.com.br disponibiliza tb
<Um_cara_qualquer> pessoal, ainda nao consegui resolve esse problema aqui: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/fotodopc.jpg/
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, puxa.. Da última vez que vi um erro similar era porque o kernel não tinha suporte a sata.. Acho que foi a uns 5 anos atrás..
<Um_cara_qualquer> caracas
<Um_cara_qualquer> problema serio entao
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, sério, que distro e versão estas instalando/usando?
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao faco ideia hahah... to no windows 7
<Um_cara_qualquer> o ubuntu ta no otro hd
<Um_cara_qualquer> junto com todos meus trabalho de facul X_X
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, faz o seguinte (antes de tentar resolver o problema): backup dos teus trabalhos
<Um_cara_qualquer> como?
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, reseta teu micro aí com um livecd/usb e tenta acessar a partição linux, daí passa pra uma partição estável
<AKQJ10> larga no dropbox
<Um_cara_qualquer> humm tendi
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, sei lá, pendrives, só pra não perder nada
<Um_cara_qualquer> mas pera la
<Um_cara_qualquer> o pen drive precisa ter o ubuntu instalado nele?
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, depois que teus dados estiverem seguros tenta baixar uma imagem boot recente/atualizada pro hd que tem teu linux
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhum
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, se tu fores usar como livecd sim, precisa
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok mas soh me responde
<Um_cara_qualquer> aham
<Um_cara_qualquer> putz :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao tenho pen drive com ubuntu instalado X_X
<Um_cara_qualquer> ta no otro hd tb kkkk
<Um_cara_qualquer> X_X
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, tu tens como utilizar parte do espaço de um pendrive de um livecd pra armazenar dados tbm.
<AKQJ10> mas baixa uma iso e grava nele
<Um_cara_qualquer> boa
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, baixar isso é relativamente mais rápido do que por em risco teus trabalhos
<Um_cara_qualquer> com certeza
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, mas não te impressiona, esse problema pode até ser mais simples do que aparenta (alguma configuração errada no fstab, por exemplo)
<Um_cara_qualquer> bizarro em... eu tava usando o windows... a hora q fui reinicia pra troca o SO ele ja nao entro mais
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhauha AKQJ10 vc sabe um link onde ja tem o arquivo certo pra por no pen drive?
<Um_cara_qualquer> AKQJ10 ta ae?
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, tava no fumo.. gritaê
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, iso tu podes usar praticamente qualquer (ubuntu, qualquer um mesmo)
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, formatador de pendrive pra gravar iso pra windows, daí vou ter de dar uma procuradinha - de cabeça não sei de nenhum
 * Um_cara_qualquer away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 16:38, page: on]
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, procura por linuxlive usb creator
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, tô te enviando por dcc
<Um_cara_qualquer> AKQJ10 xa cumigo minino, ja to conseguindo auqi
<Um_cara_qualquer> daqi a poco vo instala ja
<Um_cara_qualquer> AKQJ10 preciso formata o pen drive tb antes de instala o ubuntu brow?
<xmazinha> tarde
<pibarnas> tarde
<darouca> tarde
<Um_cara_qualquer> noite xD
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, sim, precisará
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> formatei sohum pedaço :$
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, procura por linuxlive usb creator ou pega o arquivo q tô te passando
<Um_cara_qualquer> aham nao cara relaxa, ja to na funcao aqui
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, não interessa exatamente o tamanho da partição desde que seja suficiente pra assentar a iso
<Um_cara_qualquer> tao ta de boa
<Um_cara_qualquer> ta demorando pacas
<Um_cara_qualquer> eta
<Um_cara_qualquer> acabo o_O
<Um_cara_qualquer> AKQJ10
<Um_cara_qualquer> ja consegui
<Um_cara_qualquer> :)
<AKQJ10> DCC SEND connect attempt to Um_cara_qualquer failed (err=Conexão recusada).
<AKQJ10> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> sera q tem mais algo pra fase antes de tenta fase o backup?
<AKQJ10> Um_cara_qualquer, eu faria backup antes de fazer qualquer reparo no sistema
<Um_cara_qualquer> certeza
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo tenta la
<Um_cara_qualquer> vlw ae garoto
<AKQJ10> puxa vida.. simplesmente não entendo porque o zenity não me deixa usar o --notification
<rodman> boa tarde qnt tempo pessoas
<xmazinha> boa
<xmazinha> consegui montar o servidor *-*
<xmazinha> alguém já compilou o spark?
<Um_cara_qualquer> AKQJ10 entao meu caro... saka soh: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/screenshotbk.png/
<Um_cara_qualquer> haha 3d girls forever ali saiu junto :$
<Um_cara_qualquer> entao, eu nao consigo acessa o HD do ubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> AKQJ10
<xmazinha> erro do dbus
<Um_cara_qualquer> qq eu faço agora?
<Um_cara_qualquer> :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao consigo acessa o HD, e quando tento boota o SO dele que eh o ubuntu ele aparece isso http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotodopc.jpg/
<xmazinha> nem monta como router?
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao sei comeque monta com router, mas usei um pen drive com ubuntu dentro e tentei entra no HD por ele
<xmazinha> vai no terminar e digita mount, olha o dev dele. depois cria uma pasta e tenta montar com o comando sudo mount origem destino
<xmazinha> consegui fazer o aplicativo do servidor rodar éé :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo tenta
<Um_cara_qualquer> pera
<Um_cara_qualquer> xmazinha eu nao so expert em ubuntu, comeque olha o dev?
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: fdisk -l
<xmazinha> abra o terminal e digite mount
<Doomtron> cara
<Um_cara_qualquer> hum
<Doomtron> fdisk -l mostra tudo q vc quer saber
<xmazinha> tá me mostrando nada aqui :P
<Doomtron> sudo
<Um_cara_qualquer> tem q entra no HD primero pra dai digita fdisk -l?
<Doomtron> não
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> dexo tenta
<Doomtron> oO
<xmazinha> esse comando eu não sabia, gostei.
<xmazinha> alguém tem o spark instalado?
<Um_cara_qualquer> :D meu pen drive nao reconhece o HD com o linux... nem mesmo usando terminal
<Um_cara_qualquer> ele nao enxerga
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: o comando aquele não mostrou nada ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> fdisk -l
<Um_cara_qualquer> ?
<Doomtron> é
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao mostrava nada, era tpo aperta enter...
<Um_cara_qualquer> soh pulava uma linha no terminal
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer:  pq vc não tava como root
<Um_cara_qualquer> X_X
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhauhahu
<Doomtron> hehe
<Um_cara_qualquer> aoooooooo casilds
<Um_cara_qualquer> ja volto
 * AKQJ10 deseja a galere um bom fds, take care!
<Um_cara_qualquer> entao
<Um_cara_qualquer> eis o fdisk -l COMO root xD
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/screenshot2sp.png/
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem ae
<Um_cara_qualquer> ?
<Doomtron> não
<Um_cara_qualquer> :(
<pibarnas> Um_cara_qualquer: o q é?
<Um_cara_qualquer> olha soh isso q diabo http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/screenshot2sp.png/
<Doomtron> to vendo
<pibarnas> Um_cara_qualquer: ainda é o device do usb?
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: são dois hds ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> cara acho q esse mirc ta com acento agudo e circunflexo bugado... ta vindo uns caracter bizarro aqui quando vcs falam algo com ~ ou ´ ou ^
<LACabeza> aew manolada
<Um_cara_qualquer> entao
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Um_cara_qualquer> sao 2 hds, um de 340 e otro de 250 giga
<pibarnas> Um_cara_qualquer: dmesg | tail, veja qual é o sd*, se é sda, sdb, sdc...
<LACabeza> vcs já leram sobre aquela coisa do Load_Cycle_Count estar alto e que tava estragando os hds?
<LACabeza> http://alexblog.eeol.org/linux/aumentando-a-vida-util-dos-HDs/
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<Doomtron> pibarnas: oO
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: sua partição ubuntu é /dev/sdb1
<Doomtron> só montar ela, e copiar os arquivo para o pendrive
<Doomtron> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Doomtron> sua home vai estar em /mnt/home/USUARIO
<Um_cara_qualquer> dentro do pen drive vc diz?
<pibarnas> Um_cara_qualquer: pensei que era pra usar o dd no pendrive. pra colocar a iso lá. desculpe.
<Um_cara_qualquer> pibarnas hehe de boa
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: vc criou o pen drive com duas partições ?
<Doomtron> não
<Doomtron> hmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo ve
<Doomtron> da pra montar o hd do windows e passar pra ele
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim
<Um_cara_qualquer> mas tipo
<Doomtron> ok vo te dar um passo a passo
<Um_cara_qualquer> vai la
<Um_cara_qualquer> cara, pode passa isso por pvt? aqui vai fica tudo bagunçado com a conversa dos outros
<Doomtron> sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<Doomtron> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ubuntu
<Doomtron> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows
<Doomtron> sudo cp -rf /mnt/ubuntu/home /mnt/windows
<Doomtron> esse ultimo é opcional, vc pode tanto copiar toda sua home ou coipar apenas alguns arquivos
<Um_cara_qualquer> a home intera eh muito grande
<Doomtron> depois disso da um reboot e ve se a tua pasta da no C:
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: então copia só o q vc quer
<Um_cara_qualquer> os nomes das pastas sao estes mesmos?
<Doomtron> sim
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<Doomtron> Um_cara_qualquer: alguma duvida ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> por enquanto nao
<Um_cara_qualquer> tava anotando os comando
<Um_cara_qualquer> la vamos nos
<silveira> boa noite galera
<silveira> alguem sabe onde posso encontrar o driver SiS M672 e SiS 968 para o ubuntu ?
<silveira> ?
<licensed> vcs sabem quando sai a versao RC do 11.10?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ultima pa galera
<Um_cara_qualquer> se agora nada der certo...
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu taco esse pc no lixo uhahuauh
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/screenshot3td.png/
<peregrinator_six> licensed, não tem
<peregrinator_six> licensed, beta 2 e final release
<licensed> peregrinator_six, quando sai o final? eh essa semana mesmo?
<peregrinator_six> é sim, já lhe falei..
<peregrinator_six> licensed, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=313
<licensed> peregrinator_six, meu note ta travando do nada.. parece que é o modulo da wireless.. to louco q saia o final logo pra instalar
<licensed> e consertar isso
<licensed> peregrinator_six, gnomao ai =D
<peregrinator_six> ?
<xGrind> alguem ae que use libreoffice, help me =)
<Takahashi> alguem pode me ajudar com configuracao dns  ?
<Takahashi> help
<Takahashi> ( ^ ^ )
 * Maninho lol
<licensed> peregrinator_six, ta ae?
<licensed> peregrinator_six, eu limpando as bagunca aqui olha o que eu achei http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/7056/20110930201427.jpg
<Srlinux> ei Takahashi
<Srlinux> precisando de ajuda ainda?
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-08
<peregrinator_six> licensed, live now! :)
<licensed> peregrinator_six, viu a foto?
<peregrinator_six> que bagunça em...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Rafaelzinhu> Programação Ao Vivo, Ouça: http://www.iradio.com.br
<xmazinha> iradio =O
<licensed> peregrinator_six, kkkk ah kra sem tempo é fogo.. http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/9707/20111007210850.jpg
<licensed> peregrinator_six, instalava de boa o conectiva6.. mas nao sabia instalar programas kkk so usava o que vinha nele
<peregrinator_six> fraco..
<peregrinator_six> :P
 * peregrinator_six aaushuahsuahs
<xmazinha> nada para fazer :(
<ZNC> See Good
<ZNC> vitorlobo, Maninho hihihi preciso de vcs estou projetando uma Virtual Private  Network, para T&T mas e mmm a Conectividade geografica estou quebrando a cara, se eu desativar as proteção eu quebro a cara mais ainda help solution?
<Maninho> Patricia leia o tópico do canal, depois diga que VPN tem com Ubuntu
 * Maninho lol
<ZNC> 0.0
<Maninho> chega no PVT
<ZNC> ^^ to chegando
<Maninho> hauahua
<xmazinha> quanto amor.
<Celso> estando no shell tem algum comando que reconfigura o X ?
<ZNC> hey Celso sim
<ZNC> Xorg -configure
<Celso> ZNC, obrigado
<ZNC> Cheque em sua distro se existe um wiki atualizado e estavel que fale sobre o X
<Celso> Ubuntu 11.10
<Celso> estou mexendo em outra maquina aqui
<ZNC> ixi então ñ tem wiki se tiver qualquer problema com o X recomendo www.x.org/wiki
<Celso> ZNC, valeu mesmo assim pela dica
<ZNC> ^^
<Ernandes> alguem usa zabbix?
<picolo> Boa noite
<peregrinator_six> picolo, good night.
<xmazinha> planeta ainda off? :x
<xmazinha> o unity não foi feito para monitores pequenos :(
<ZNC> 0.0 Maninho
<Maninho> <ZNC>, Sprzedajemy szablony | <Maninho> ZNC: Jestem w tych warunkach '-.-'
<ZNC> świnia
<brma> alguem manja de gstreamer?
<Maninho> chcesz wiedzieć, co?
<Maninho> gstreamer.freedesktop.org
<brma> eu sei o site deles obrigado
<Maninho> dlaczego więc ten pieprzony pytanie
<brma> I pytanie, czy ktoś może podjąć, aby zrozumieć pytanie
<Maninho> 0.0
 * peregrinator_six B.T.F.P...
<Maninho> g o o g l e
<Maninho> *.*
<brma> बकवास मत करो
<Maninho> hehehehe infelizmente nao falo este idioma ae
<Maninho> hauahuahauahuahuahau
<brma> g o o g l e  t r a d u t o r
<Maninho> nem rola
<Maninho> tty ocupado
<Maninho> Vou tirar um cochilo logo mais so passar um e2label e FOW-FOW arego manero
<JeanCamargoReal> \o/
<nelson8874> ola
<nelson8874> alguem me pode indicar um programa educativo sobre o corpo humano? Em pt. É para o meu puto de 8 anos estudar o aparelho digestivo....
<nelson8874> alguem me pode indicar um programa educativo sobre o corpo humano? Em pt. É para o meu puto de 8 anos estudar o aparelho digestivo....
<shallwe> bom dia fala galera
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, good morning man.
<Celsinho> www.oba
<Celsinho> oba
<Celsinho> :)
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe qual o minimo de velocidade da conexao para ver um video no youtube?
<shallwe> lol só que to todo perdido nesse kubuntu 11.10 :)
<shallwe> lol só que to todo perdido nesse kubuntu 11.10 :)
<Doomtron> Bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<Celsinho> SuBmUnDo, www.minhaconexao.com.br , faz a medição de sua conexão!
<SuBmUnDo> Celsinha, a minha eu sei aqui tem 15 megas mas queria dividie e deixar para cada maquina o ideal para v os videos do youtube
<H3ruS> alguem conhece a linguagem scala
<LACabeza> pessoal
<LACabeza> alguém usa partição criptografada ai?
<LACabeza> tipo /home ou /var
<LACabeza>  ou qq coisa assim?
<shallwe> lol acho incrível como eu rodava um emulador no meu antigo dingoo de 400mhz a toda velocidade, e agora não consigo rodar ele a toda velocidade no meu netbook de 1.6 gigas wtf o.\o
<merovigiam> ola !!
<merovigiam> ae turma
<merovigiam> acabei de atualizar meu ubuntu 11.04 e o flash player parou de funcionar,  reinstalei o flashplayer-install mas quando ele vai baixar o pacote da adobe encontra um not found rsrsr e nao conclui a instalacao
<merovigiam> adobe-flashplugin_10.3.183.10.orig.tar.gz
<merovigiam> nao acha esse arquivo
<Um_cara_qualquer> galera, nao sei quem tava aqui cumigo ontem acompanhando a treta, mas o problema aqui eh assim: tenho 2 HD, o de 320GB tem o ubuntu karmic, e tem o de 250GB q tem o win 7 q eu to usando... ontem paro de funciona o HD com o ubuntu, aparece isso quando seleciono o ubuntu no boot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotodopc.jpg/
<Um_cara_qualquer> disseram pra eu tenta instal
<Um_cara_qualquer> o ubuntu num pen drive e tenta entra por ele
<Um_cara_qualquer> e pediram pra manda um sudo fdisk -l... apareceu isso: http://imageshack.us/f/17/screenshot2sp.png/
<Um_cara_qualquer> ai pediram pra eu tenta entra no HD pelo terminal do pen drive, e deu isso aqui: http://imageshack.us/f/571/screenshot3td.png/
<Um_cara_qualquer> se tive alguem ae pra da uma luz, eu agradeço galera X_X
<Um_cara_qualquer> estarao salvando uma vida de trabalho de 5 anos de facul :P
<merovigiam> Um_cara_qualquer:  parece que voce deletou alguns diretorios importantes do seu sistema
<merovigiam> Um_cara_qualquer:  tente fazer um backup de suas coisas primeiramente
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem online pra da uma mao de como fazer backup em HD que nao tem como acessa? kkk
<Doomtron_> Um_cara_qualquer: oi cara
<Doomtron_> vc não conseguiu fazer a parada ontem ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> opa
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao cara =/
<Um_cara_qualquer> olha a ultima foto Doomtron_
<Um_cara_qualquer> pera
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotodopc.jpg/
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://imageshack.us/f/17/screenshot2sp.png/
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://imageshack.us/f/571/screenshot3td.png/
<Um_cara_qualquer> a ultima eh a ultima coisa q vcs pediram pra eu fase
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu acho...
<claudio> boa tarde amigos
<claudio> mais uma vez recorro a voces para solucionar um problema
<Guest11066> uso ubuntu 11.04
<Guest11066> adquiri um modem 3g telsec mas nao consigo utilizar
<Guest11066> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Guest11066> ninguém?
<unon> Olá
<unon> Gostaria de falar com um Admin do Ubuntu-br, é possível?
<Maninho> unon, fale com MarioMeyer
<unon> Não está on por enquanto, obrigado ;)
<Maninho> deixa um memo
<Maninho> vixi as pessoas tem problemas em usar o mount VIXI
 * Maninho lol
<shallwe> lol ubuntu 11.10 em netbook fail :P
<shallwe> 1 minuto e 40 s depois de eu clicar em algo pra instalar e ele abrir o gerenciador de pacotes :)
<shallwe> só tem um jeito, trocar de netbook o.O pra continuar usando o ubuntu
<shallwe> no fim ubuntu sai mais caro que uma licença de windows 7 :P
 * peregrinator_six ...
<shallwe> é a coisa ta feia, mas não vim aqui reclamar :)
<claudio_> galera preciso muito de ajuda
<shallwe> vamos ver
<claudio_> uso ubuntu 11.04 tenho modem 3g telsec mas nao consigo usar ele
<claudio_> todos os tutos dizem pra pegar as pastas dentro dele mas ele fica piscando mas nao me da pastanenhuma
<claudio_> tipo meu ubuntu nao reconhece ele nem como modem nem como pendrive
<claudio_> alguém pode me dar uma ajuda com isso?
<claudio_> por favor gente sei que alguém aí deve saber resolver isto
<sexpistol> shallwe, o q deu no teu SO?
<shallwe> sexpistol, nada, tudo 100% :D ubuntu 11.10 mais lento no netbook impossível :D
<sexpistol> ixe
<shallwe> acho que é o unity ta muito pesado ainda
<sexpistol> tem uma distro baseada no ubuntu, acho q eh meio personalizada pra net
<sexpistol> n lembro o nome
<shallwe> sim tem várias
<shallwe> mas ai fica la eu usando uma distro que 4% usam o.O
<sexpistol> kk
<shallwe> e quase sempre parada sem atualizações :P
<sexpistol> soca outra GUI
<sexpistol> xd
<shallwe> melhor é usar a que todo mundo usa
<shallwe> vou tentar o lubuntu mais tarde
<sexpistol> acho q eh esse q eu me referi antes
<sexpistol> esse ou xubuntu
<sexpistol> n lembro
<claudio_> galera uma ajudinha pro irmão aqui
<claudio_> tipo no ruindows ele funfa direitinhu
<claudio_> mas amo meu ubuntu é minha SO desde janeiro sem partição nem vm é unica e dominante rsrrsrs
<claudio_> nunca tive problemas sem solução no ubuntu
<claudio_> por isso estou certo que alguém aqui pode me ajudar
<claudio_> por favor galera um help aí
 * peregrinator_six nestas horas que queria ver os trolls metidos a saber mais do que os outros ajudar, não aparece um ... desses aqui agora... :S
<peregrinator_six> Andre_Gondim, boa tarde, pode ajudar o rapaz ai não...?!
<claudio_> meu cara sei lá, é f... saber que finalmente dei com a cara no muro
<claudio_> todos os tutos por aí são iguais pedem uma pasta que eu nao tenho
<peregrinator_six> claudio_, só sou competente pra lhe dizer que sou humilde o suficiente pra declarar que não sei nada sobre, se não, com certeza lhe ajudaria... :S
<peregrinator_six> claudio_, sabe ingles...!?
<ubuntero> claudio_, qual o seu problema?
<peregrinator_six> se souber recomendo o #ubuntu
<claudio_> ubuntero, meu problema é que meu ubuntu 11.04 nao identifica meu modem 3g
<peregrinator_six> ubuntero, obrigado por pelo menos se interessar...
<peregrinator_six> :)
<claudio_> peregrinator vlw cara vc gente fina mano
<ubuntero> claudio_, qual o modelo? e a saída do lsusb dele?
<claudio_> é um telsec 599 algo assim lsusb? nem to ligado irmão
<ubuntero> claudio_, abre o terminal e digita lsusb, ve se ele aparece na lista, se não aparecer posta o que aparece
<claudio_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129
<claudio_> deve ser isso sei lá
<claudio_> isso é tudo q aparece
<claudio_> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ubuntero> claudio_, essa é a sua webcam, posta a saída completa no pastebin
<claudio_> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<claudio_> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<claudio_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<claudio_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<claudio_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<claudio_> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2020:f00e
<claudio_> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04f2:b071 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 2.0M UVC Webcam / CNF7129
<claudio_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<claudio_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<claudio_> ixi cabei de colar tudo aí
<claudio_> como faz pra postar lá mesmo?
<ubuntero> claudio_, provavelmente é aquela não identificado
<ubuntero> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2020:f00e
<ubuntero> vou dar uma olhada e já te retorno
<claudio_> uhnn pois é
<ubuntero> claudio_, só espera um bom bocado pq eu já estava enviando um vídeo para o youtube e ainda tem 100 minutos pela frente, estou com a banda de internet bem congestionada
<claudio_> uhnn minha bateria ta arriando cara sera que pode me mandar algo por email então? ou me add no msn
<sexpistol> claudio_, pluga o 3G, vai em conexoes de rede >> conexao movel e add uma lá é bem facinho
<claudio_> sim mas eu ja fiz isso
<claudio_> só que é como se nao tivesse aparelho dando suporte
<claudio_> isso funfa com meu celular mas com me modem nao
<ubuntero> claudio, manda um email para ubuntero@ubuntero.com.br que te respondo por lá
<LACabeza> pessoal, alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre mascara de ip?
<claudio_> enviei
<claudio_> bom cara eu to indo nessa minha bateria ja era, vlw irmão, espero que consiga me ajudar, tipo eu acho que eu preciso recetar o modem, ou o meu usb sei lá rsrsrsr
<claudio_> mas vlw xau
<LACabeza> por exemplo, no pc1 tem o ip 192.168.1.10/24, no pc2 tem 192.168.2.10/24... nesse caso os dois pcs, mesmo na mesma rede não se pingam, neh?
<evandro> boa tarde pessoal
<evandro> alguém saberia me explicar superficialmente como funciona um servidor dns
<samuel> Boa tarde/noite alguem pode me explicar como funciona o samba ?
<Doomtron_> de gafieira ?
<xGrind> prefiro musica eletronica
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> ate hj nao entendo porque as pessoas gosta de tentar re-inventar algo que ja existe [ www.samba.org ]
<Maninho> se quiser algo em especifico recorra ao suporte [ Com os cara que projetou ] www.samba.org/samba/team Comment: Sempre e melhor solucao falar direto com o DEV
<LACabeza> samuel, ainda precisa de ajuda?
<licensed> alguem conhece algum telefone usb q funcione no linux?
<xGrind> oque acontece com o canal que vive parado?
<Rafaelzinhu> pois é
<Rafaelzinhu> esse canal aqui
<Rafaelzinhu> só vive parado
<Rafaelzinhu> acessem irc.vircio.org e entrem no #GNULinux
<Rafaelzinhu> ou http://www.vircio.org
<Rafaelzinhu> que os canais estão sempre vivos :)
<sexpistol> <xGrind> oque acontece com o canal que vive parado?
<sexpistol> xGrind, n entendi
<xGrind> Rafaelzinhu; nao precisamos de spammer ¬¬
<shallwe> isso é bom canal parado
<xGrind> sexpistol; o canal era mais ativo. entende?
<shallwe> quer dizer que o pessoal não tem mais tanta dúvida no ubuntu :D
<Rafaelzinhu> canal parado é coisa de autista ¬¬
<shallwe> afinal aqui é um canal tecnico não é? o.O
<xGrind> e ficar chamando gente pra rede toda hora é coisa de idiota ¬¬
<Rafaelzinhu> xGrind e vc é o sabichão
<ChronosGOD> ta ai uma boa o canal parado. nao tem brigas! kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> Rafaelzinhu; eu não fico falando que os canais aqui da freenode só tem newbie e que o canal da sua rede é o melhor. eu não fico fazendo spam. não sou sabichão, só não gosto de gente enchendo o saco.
<xGrind> é igual testemunhas de geová que aparecem na porta de casa pra falar bobeira ¬¬
<Rafaelzinhu> [19:58] <xGrind> oque acontece com o canal que vive parado?
<Rafaelzinhu> eu fui lhe ajudar
<Rafaelzinhu> e vc é ingrato ¬¬
<ChronosGOD> tá legal.. uma pergunta pros amigos... alguem aqui tem problema de processamento em quase 100% com youtube aberto?
<Rafaelzinhu> rapaz
<Rafaelzinhu> isso é problema com o flash
<Oraculum> ChronosGOD: provavelmente eh problema de navegador
<ChronosGOD> então... deu no FF e no Chrome
<Rafaelzinhu> não é navegador naum
<Oraculum> ChronosGOD: tenta o opera
<Rafaelzinhu> é no flash
<sexpistol> ChronosGOD, desabilita aceleracao grafica do flash
<sexpistol> pra v
<ChronosGOD> achei que era os codex que podem não ser os mais indicados para minha placa.
<ChronosGOD> ok
<ChronosGOD> vou ver isso
<xGrind> ChronosGOD; travando como assim? em tela cheia?
<sexpistol> clika com botao direito no video
<sexpistol> propriedades
<sexpistol> desmarca lá
<ChronosGOD> verdade seja dita. deu uma queda boa
<ChronosGOD> :d
<ChronosGOD> :D
<ChronosGOD> ainda está em 45% mas tá bem melhor. também estou com uma vm rodando .. kkkkkkkkkk
 * sexpistol is away: ||sexpistol=OFF||
<xGrind> ChronosGOD; mas qual navegador vc usa, e está com o flash atualizado?
<ChronosGOD> estou usando o chromium.. vou conferir a versão
<ChronosGOD> cara o chromium ta na ver: 12.0.742.112
<ChronosGOD> e o flash na 10.
<ChronosGOD> ops
<ChronosGOD> 10.3.183
<xGrind> chromium ja tem o 14
<ChronosGOD> hum
<ChronosGOD> deixa eu ver então
<ChronosGOD> tipo agora o processamento estpa em 5% mas é só abrir um video vai nas auturas
<ChronosGOD> opos
<ChronosGOD> alturas
<ChronosGOD> alguem ai fez uma barra personalizada no ubuntu que ficou massa? estou pensando em fazer algo assim para organizar melhor meus programas favoritos.. ou usar novamento o cairosdock :D
<ChronosGOD> xGrind, estou vendo aqui o gerenciador de atualização e não apareceu nada.. será que preciso dar um apt update?
<xGrind> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get ugrade
<xGrind> ChronosGOD; mas nao sei se no ubuntu ja tem a ultima versao. eu uso firefox
<xGrind> qq coisa, usa ppa
<ChronosGOD> opa.. ppa? agora to por fora
<ChronosGOD> ppa = pacote não oficial?
<xGrind> personal package archives
<ChronosGOD> é estou vendo aqui algo.
<shallwe> hi guys
<shallwe> o que houve com o meego? :(
#ubuntu-br 2011-10-09
<shallwe> galera alguém usa ou sabe onde posso conseguir o xmame?
<shallwe> pra ubuntu 11.10?
<xGrind> sharch; q isso?
<xGrind> giano_; eh vc msm maluco?
<giano_> yes
<giano_> entra no skype
<picolo> boa noite,
<picolo> Como eu mostro os diretorios ocultos?
<H3ruS> ls -lha
<H3ruS> ou clica com botao direito mostra oculto
<H3ruS> p
<picolo> show de bola
<picolo> Eu instalei um game, porem nao gostei e o removi, agora o icone continua, como eu removo tudo isso
<Guest17614> galera preciso de uma mãozinha
<xGrind> Guest6588; diga
<Guest17614> o barato é o seguinte sou usuario do ubuntu 11.04 comprei um modem 3g telsec ts599 e meu ubuntu nao o reconhece
<Guest17614> testei em maquinas rwindows e o modem funcionou perfeitamente, mas prefiro jogar ele na parede a largar meu ubuntu maravilhoso rsrsrsr
<ubuntero> Guest17614, vc é o claudio que estava falando comigo antes?
<Guest17614> eu mesmo cara needito que vc ainda está aím acr
<Guest17614> achou algo pra me ajudar mano?
<ubuntero> Guest17614, estou pesquisando, achei algumas coisas mas estou filtrando o que pode ser melhor
<Guest17614> uhnnn tranquilo mano, é que uso meu cel. como modem via usb, mas tava afim de usar o modem pela qualidade de conexão e tbm pq toda vez que meu cel. toca minha conexão cai rsrrsrs
<ubuntero> Guest17614, teu email chegou só agora, vou te mandar uma possível solução
<Guest17614> blz irmão obrigado por estar me ajudando
<ubuntero> Guest17614, enviei, tenta ver se funciona
<picolo> Como nao mostrar os volumes montados no desktop
<picolo> Eu desabilitei na config do gnome, mas nao deu certo
<Guest17614> vo la ver
<Guest17614> puts mano como assim criar o arquivo, tipo em modo texto?
<ubuntero> Guest17614, está no 11.04 né?
<Guest17614> aham
<Guest17614> nao to conseguindo criar o documento na pasta que vc pedil
<ubuntero> Guest17614, alt+f2
<ubuntero> Guest17614, digita em as aspas "gksu gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-ts-599-deviceutility-cd.rules"
<Guest17614> sim
<ubuntero> digita sua senha cola o que te mandei por email
<ubuntero> salva e reinicia
<picolo> Galera alguem ai da um dica, mesmo desmarcando a opcao de volume visivel nas config do gnome, quando monta o volume, ele ainda continua mostrando no desktop
<Guest17614> nao da nada cara
<Guest17614> eu digito e num da nada
<Guest17614> tem certeza que é lá nao é no terminal?
<ubuntero> Guest17614, testei antes de te falar pq seria o mais fácil
<ubuntero> Guest17614, mas pode digitar o mesmo comando no terminal
<Guest17614> bom, pra mim nao da nada, nao faz nada nem abre nada
<Guest17614> fiz isso agora, tbm nao da nada
<ubuntero> digitou sem as aspas né?
<Guest17614> aham
<ubuntero> Guest17614, tem algo errado então, pq tem que funcionar das duas maneiras
<ubuntero> hummm, é Ubuntu mesmo, não é kubuntu?
<Guest17614> cara da primeira maneira ele fez que ia abrir algo mas nao abril da segunda maneria meu terminal ficou tipo esperando para executar algo entende
<Guest17614> ubuntu
<ubuntero> Guest17614, teria que pedir a sua senha, digitando ela certa tinha que aparecer o gedit com o arquivo em branco
<ubuntero> Guest17614, digitando no terminal só sudo gedit
<ubuntero> ve se abre
<Guest17614> abril um documento em branco
<ubuntero> Guest17614, cola o conteudo que te mandei por email
<ubuntero> e salva em /etc/udev/rules.d
<ubuntero> com o nome 10-ts-599-deviceutility-cd.rules
<Guest17614> deu
<Guest17614> salvou
<Guest17614> vou reiniciar o pc e ver se funfa
<ubuntero> tenta reiniciar e ve se vai
<Guest17614> ta, ja volto
<claudio_> hei ubuntero, nao rolou veio
<claudio_> continu igual, o arquivo ta lá mas continua igual
<ubuntero> claudio_, qual é a operadora que usa?
<claudio_> tim
<ubuntero> claudio_, digita esse comando para ver se retorna alguma coisa
<ubuntero> ls -lh /dev/ttyUSB*
<claudio_> q isso mano?
<ubuntero> claudio_, para ver se o dispositivo foi criado
<plug> boa noite
<plug> alguem no canal?
<xGrind> opa
<plug> sabado, 08 de outubro de 2011, por favor, moro no brasil, estou interessado em instalar o linux ubuntu no meu computador, eu gostaria de saber para a ultima versão ubuntu 11, qual são as configurações minimas para a instalação?
<plug> ?
<plug> porque ninguem responde, este não é o canal de ajuda técnica do linux ubuntu?
<omelete> 11.04 fi
<plug> 11,04 preciso saber as configurações minimas para instalação, alguem sabe?
<plug> se eu instalar este sistema operacional em um mini netbook, rodará perfeitamente?
<xGrind> plug ubuntu 11.04 precisa de mais recursos por causa do unity
<xGrind> qual a config da sua maquina?
<plug> Slots	N/A Placa mãe	N/A Entrada pcmcia	Não Possui Bluetooth	Não Possui Placa de fax modem	Não Possui Ps2	Não Possui Entrada dvi	Não Possui Entrada hdmi	Não Possui Duração da bateria em standby	N/A Dimensões (axlxp)	3,5 x 26,5 x 27,5 cm Peso	1,25 Kg Duração da bateria em uso	Aproximadamente 1,5 horas Bateria	3 Células (Lithium-Ion) Modelo	PHN10A-R123WS - Rosa Brilhante Drive óptico	Não possui Fonte de alimentação	110-2
<plug> este aqui roda o ubuntu 11,04? ->SISTEMA OPERACIONAL: WINDOWS CE 6.0 Teclado padrão com touch Pad MONITOR TFT LCD 7.0 Resolução de 800 x 480 CPU: VIA 8650 300MHz E-book MEMÓRIA: RAM 128 MB Standard 2 GB NAND Flash SD / MMC extensão de armazenamento, extensão máximo de 16GB  Conectividade REDE: Ethernet 10/100 MB, Wifi. Suporte IEEE 802.11.b / g Interface USB: USB2.0X 1 Interface de rede: RJ 45 2 Portas USB para Mouse e teclado 
<user> 0.0 Maninho legal esse seu cliente
<user> Maninho, You don't have permission to access /ip_tracer/109.169.47.107 on this server. rarararararara esse ip esta banido quase na net toda lol
<user> user, foiiii
<xmazinha> boa noite
<chronos> ahn, br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ta fora do ar?
<xGrind> deve ta. nao sei ;x
<xGrind> chronos; ta
<chronos> eh ta..
<chronos> o da ufpr.br tbm parece zoado.
<xGrind> chronos; oq vc ta querendo?
<chronos> ueh baixar pacotes...
<chronos> peguei da localweb
 * insert`OFF listens to: Cpia (4) de Soraia Drummond - Mais Paz e Amor (.....:: Radio Jamaica Brasileira™ :: Um novo conceito em web radio esta no ar . Acesse e confira :: www.radiojamaicabrasileira.com :: Fortaleza - Brasil ::.....) [Unknown] (64kbps)
<Guest61003> hei galerinha bom dia
<Guest61003> eu gostaria muito de ajuda
<Guest61003> para quem nao estava aqui ontem irei decrever meu problema
<Guest61003> uso ubuntu 11.04 tenho um modem 3g telsec ts599 e meu ubuntu não o reconhece
<zeRopHan`LUTO`St> Alguém poderia me ajudar instalar internet modem vivo huaweii e173 no ubuntu ?
<zeRopHan`LUTO`St> Alguém poderia me ajudar instalar internet modem vivo huaweii e173 no ubuntu ?
<zeRopHan`LUTO`St> a solução é essa só que nao consigo entede
<zeRopHan`LUTO`St> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?t=552
<zeRopHan`LUTO`St> entender*
<marcus2vinicius> alguem sabe se o crontab funciona no ubuntu 10.10
<marcus2vinicius> ?
<Rafaelzinhu> claro que funciona
<marcus2vinicius> parece que nao esta funcionando aqui
<Rafaelzinhu> crontab funciona em qualquer distribuição linux ou unix
<Rafaelzinhu> crontab -e
<marcus2vinicius> eu coloquei uma linha la
<marcus2vinicius> assim
<marcus2vinicius> para testar
<marcus2vinicius> */2 * * * * nautilus
<marcus2vinicius> nao abriu
<marcus2vinicius> em 2 e 2 min
<Rafaelzinhu> claro
<zeRopHan`LUTO`St> comeh que copia os arquivos de um diretorio pro outro no linux ?
<Rafaelzinhu> você tem que colar o caminho todo né
<marcus2vinicius> só quero q abra
<marcus2vinicius> so quero testar aqui
<marcus2vinicius> eu estou vendo aqui
<marcus2vinicius> eu editei o crontab pelo root
<marcus2vinicius> mas estou logado como user comum
<marcus2vinicius> axo q pode ser isso
<Rafaelzinhu> criatura
<Rafaelzinhu> nautilus
<Rafaelzinhu> você vai colocar o caminho todo
<Rafaelzinhu> /home/.../nautilus
<Rafaelzinhu> esse nautilus é um binário?
<marcus2vinicius> nao sei se é binario
<Rafaelzinhu> que horror migo
<Rafaelzinhu> vc tá pior que eu no linux
<marcus2vinicius> haha
<marcus2vinicius> eu tinha colocado isso
<marcus2vinicius> */2 * * * * /usr/local/bin/screen.sh
<Rafaelzinhu> tem que ser exatamente assim
<marcus2vinicius> é preciso colocar o usuario antes
<Rafaelzinhu> não
<marcus2vinicius> editei o crontab pelo root e add essa linha
<marcus2vinicius> mas nao funciona
<zerophan> aeeeeeeeeeee
<zerophan> to conectado do ubuntu :D:D:D:D
<marcus2vinicius> meu crontab nao funciona msm
<marcus2vinicius> tentei aqui
<marcus2vinicius> colocando o esse caminho
<marcus2vinicius> /usr/local/bin/screen.sh
<marcus2vinicius> mas nao funciona
<marcus2vinicius> Rafaelzinhu, ?
<Rafaelzinhu> então não sei migo
<vinicius> alguem sabe como alterar as cores do tema no oneiric ?
<stockholder> boa tarde galera
<stockholder> alguem aqui sabe burlar rede wifi?
<stockholder> aliás
<stockholder> alguem sabe se da certo?
<marcus2vinicius> ShadowBelmolve, use o aricrack-ng
<marcus2vinicius> ja consegui redes wep
<stockholder> marcus2vinicius: valeu mann
<stockholder> pesquisei aqui e ouvi falar bem dele
<stockholder> queria sabe se era seguro
<stockholder> :D
<stockholder> eh q eu tenho aquele mal de usuario de windows de achar que sempre tem aplicativo malicioso em tudo
<stockholder> no linux n tem isso neh
<xGrind> no linux é tranquilo
<xGrind> no windows só de entrar na internet ja corre perigo xd
<Maninho> Mulher com voz atraente afim de um Freelance vai gravar audio para a empresa
<Maninho> More /query Maninho
<lulamolusco> galera, appamor ou selinux?
 * lulamolusco is away: ||sexpistol=OFF||
<naufragoweb> boa tarde a todos!
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<naufragoweb> Para servidores Ubuntu: qual web-administrador seria bom ? Ebox ou Webmin?
<Maninho> tty
 * peregrinator_six ...
<naufragoweb> web-administrador= tty ???
<Maninho> sabe qual e o bom?
<Maninho> aquele que voce domina
<Maninho> se nao domina nem um nem outro, teste os dois
<naufragoweb> não necessariamente.... já vi dizerem que o Webmin é um poço de falhas, e por mais que eu goste ou domine ele não seria conveniente usar.... ou estou errado?
<Maninho> errado: pq se voce domine voce corrige as bagaia dele tornando-o estavel
 * peregrinator_six ...²
<naufragoweb> interessante.... além destes, voce conheçe mais algum para me recomendar?
<Maninho> meus clientes gostam do webmin
<naufragoweb> ok... vou testar e ver o que acham dele.... thank's
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<MrBoss> como eu instalo um .deb?
<xGrind> MrBoss; da dois cliques
<MrBoss> xGrind,  ta abrindo o ubuntu software center
<xGrind> uhum. abre mesmo, pq a Canonical retirou o outro programa q instalava .deb
<MrBoss> mas nao deixar a opcao "install" liberada para clicar
<xGrind> ja vejo o nome pra vc
<xGrind> MrBoss; sudo apt-get install gdebi
<xGrind> vai instalar o antigo instalador do ubuntu. e vou fazer o mesmo xD
<xGrind> 38,9 kb śo
 * Maninho OPEN http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/BogYGdAC75Q
<MrBoss> mas preciso ter?
<MrBoss> DraftSight.deb
<MrBoss> to tentando instalar esse app pra ver abre os arquivos .dwg e mudo definitivamente para o ubuntu
<xGrind> MrBoss; da pra instalar pelo terminal tb. mas nao sei como faz ;x
<xGrind> Ricardo__; sabe?
<MrBoss> dpkg: error processing DraftSeght.deb (--install):
<MrBoss>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<MrBoss> Errors were encountered while processing:
<MrBoss>  DraftSeght.deb
<MrBoss> xGrind, agora o openoffice 'e libreoffice?
<xGrind> MrBoss; uhum. faz um tempinho ja
<MrBoss> so mudou o nome foi?
<MrBoss> vou instalar o ubuntu to usando ele como live pelo usb
<zerophan> qual a melhor apostila de ubuntu para iniciantes ?
<Maninho> zerophan, http://websafer.tk/?pagina=guialinux leitura online
<zerophan> Maninho:  vlw man
<corvolino> amanhã é o novo ubuntu né?
<vinicius> RAM da Corsair é boa ?
<Maninho> e a melhor ram
<vinicius> quais são as melhores marcas COrsair e Kingston ?
<Maninho> Corsair
<Maninho> kingston é podre
<Maninho> tudo que saia da kingston nao presta/funciona/tem bug
<vinicius> Ok valeu, sabe de alguma loja boa com bom preço ?
<Maninho> MercadoLivre
 * peregrinator_six O.o
<vinicius> e marca de placa de video sapphire ?
<marcus2vinicius> alguem aí ja mexeu no crontab
<marcus2vinicius> ?
<zerophan> meu linux n tme flash player
<zerophan> qual a solução?
<Maninho> instalar
<Maninho> lol
<Maninho> foda flash foda criar class
 * Maninho quebrando a cuca
<vinicius> Precisa instalar drivers alguma coisa do tipo ou as placas de video funcionam normalmente no Ubuntu ?
<Maninho> acredito que o ubuntu faça a parte dele, e voce so precise verificar os icones perto do relogio se nao existe algo referente a drivers nao instalado
<Maninho> e quase todo alto
<vinicius> tem algum risco de a placa não funcionar ?
<Maninho> bom sim
<Maninho> alguns drivers nem rola bacana, mesmo sendo da intel nvidia, se for via ou sis nem precisa dizer nada =|
<Maninho> o problema e que alguns roda os drivers no modo compatibilidade ai ferra com a vida de quem usa
<vinicius> ATI tem muito risco ? a minha outra da ATI funciona normal só tive que instalar os drivers, mas eu estou comprando uma e estou com um pouco de receio
<Maninho> esta vindo um temporal preciso ir desligar os servidores manualmente flw
<Maninho> tem uns modelo da ati que eles nem fazem update esses deve rolar tenso
<Maninho> da boot pelo live cd e confira na integra
<Maninho> se der pau ou rolar blz procure na wiki de sua distro e compartilhe o ato
<Maninho> gora flw
<naufragoweb> vinicius, se voce vai adquirir uma placa de video, adquira uma Nvidia... as porbabilidades de algo dar errado são infimamente menores do que se voce comprar uma ATI
<naufragoweb> nussssa... errei tudo.... probabilidade
<marcus2vinicius> alguem ja usou o  crontab?
<zerophan> colocar o xampp no linux é a mesma coisa de rodar php mysql e apache manual / (digo vai rodar igualmente?)
<Pskol> claro
<zerophan> como crio o diretório xampp na tmp ?
<barna> zerophan, vc quer criar um diretorio dentro da pasta /tmp é isso?
<zerophan> mkdir xampp
<zerophan> haha
<zerophan> :D
<moskvat> salve galera
<barna> :)
<barna> salve! vo boota, ja volto!
<moskvat> minha bateria está durando 2:30 com gnome-power-manager desativado
<moskvat> só que ela não passa de 5, 10%
<moskvat> tem como reavivar ela não???
<zerophan> o amsn aqui n ta conectando de jeito nenhum alguem sabe outro ai ou sabe resolver o problema ?
<moskvat> use o emesene zerophan
<Oraculum> zerophan: eu uso o empathy sem problemas no msn
<xGrind> pidgin
<barna> alguem sabe o nome daqueles mouse de notebook que usa multiplos toques???
<moskvat> falas com botões laterais e tals
<moskvat> barna,
<barna> moskvat, boas!
<barna> moskvat, é tipo o lance dos tabletes, mas no mouse do notebook!
<barna> mas acho q descubri!
<barna> Multi-Touch
<moskvat> tipo esse
<moskvat> http://www.clone.com.br/db/images/produtos/06265.jpg
<moskvat> http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Apple-Magic-Mouse-Multitouch-mouse-use.jpg
<zerophan> acho que tem algo bloqueando meu msn aqui
<barna> moskvat, não, é touchpad! aquele mouse embutido no notebook!
<moskvat> ah tah
<moskvat> barna, tipo quando usa os dedos em forma de pinça e tals
<barna> ja viu os ipod ou as tablets da apple? que vc pode usar 2 dedos pra aumentar ou reduzir uma foto por exemplo!
<barna> isso isso!
<jpbadeveloper_> interessante o meu netbook da acer tem algumas opções destas no touchpad dele, mas no ubuntu não consegui ativar
<moskvat> nem eu
<moskvat> so funciona o scroll vertical mesmo
<jpbadeveloper_> esta parte de touchpad no ubuntu sempre foi meio deficiente, eu tenho um notebook com teclas multimídia, e ativei pelos xbindkeys
<jpbadeveloper_> mas o gnome deveria ter alguma opção destas
<barna> aki eu ja consegui ativar!
<barna> mas num to sabendo fazer isso no debian!
<barna> interessante esse xbindkeys é facil de usar ele?
<zerophan> servidor messenger é esse ? messenger.hotmail.com 1863 ?
<jpbadeveloper_> encontrei um link aqui http://interpossi.com.br/artigos/teclado-multimidia-do-acer-aspire-no-linux/
<barna> jpbadeveloper_, valeu! vou tentar!!!
<jpbadeveloper_> barna disponha
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-01
<tiagoscd> digimon: qual seu site? :)
<jxajro> opa..boa noite! Alguém aqui tem contato com o MarconM?
<Rudolf> jxajro: nao
<jxajro> hmmm obrigado.
<go_mtz_rs> não acredito que to tendo que instala o windows aqui só por causa da porcaria do banco
<MrBoss> digimon, qual o site de sua loja ?
<jardelvdas> boa noite pessoal
<jardelvdas> desliguei no o notebook no batao esta dando esta msg ao tentar entra como root no terminal:
<jardelvdas> sudo: /etc/sudoers é possuído por uid 1000, deveria ser 0
<jardelvdas> sudo: nenhuma fonte válida sudoers encontrada, saindo
<jardelvdas> sudo: incapaz de inicializar plug-in de política
<jardelvdas> alguem poderia ajudar?
<jardelvdas> alguem poderia ajudar?
<paladinn> ubuntu ta chique aqui
<paladinn> alguem ja instalou teamviewer no ubuntu ?
<paladinn> Could not store password: Erro ao comunicar-se com o gnome-keyring-daemon
<paladinn> no mysql-workbench
<paladinn> ae alguem sabe um programa tipo conky
<digimon> http://paniconaband.band.com.br/panico-30/
<xGrind> ;D
<go_mtz_rs> boa noite a todos e até amanha
<jardelvdas> tem alguem ae?
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: sempre tem
<tiagoscd> :P
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, cara desliguei o not no botao, agora nao loga como root, pode me ajudar?
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: posso tentar, hehe
<tiagoscd> como assim desligou no botão e não loga como root?
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, da 3 msg
<jardelvdas> sudo: /etc/sudoers é possuído por uid 1000, deveria ser 0
<jardelvdas> sudo: nenhuma fonte válida sudoers encontrada, saindo
<jardelvdas> sudo: incapaz de inicializar plug-in de política
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, no terminal, sudo su
<tiagoscd> certo
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: você chegou a modificar a senha do usuário root?
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, nao
<tiagoscd> putz, ia facilitar um pouco, hehe
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, a minha senha é a mesma para o usr root e meu usr jardelvdas
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: já tentou inicializar pelo modo de recuperação (recovery mode)?
<tiagoscd> se puder digita no terminal isso aqui
<tiagoscd> ls -lah /etc/sudoers
<tiagoscd> e cola a saída
<digimon> tiagoscd
<digimon> beija minha boca?
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, -r--r----- 1 jardelvdas jardelvdas 723 Jan 31  2012 /etc/sudoers
<tiagoscd> digimon: depende, és homem ou mulhder? uehauehauea
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: ahh, aí vai ser fácil
<tiagoscd> digita no terminal
<tiagoscd> sem ser root mesmo
<digimon> tiagoscd
<digimon> menino
<tiagoscd> chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<tiagoscd> digimon: melhor não :P prefiro mulheres, uheauehau
<digimon> tiagoscd eu adoro
<digimon> meninos
<digimon> roludos
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, chown: alterando o dono de "/etc/sudoers": Operação não permitida
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: assim, se tentar iniciar no "recovery mode" (segunda opção lá na lista do GRUB)
<tiagoscd> e escolher a opção "root"
<tiagoscd> quando pedir a senha
<tiagoscd> tenta logar com a do seu usuário
<tiagoscd> e se não der tenta autenticar sem senha
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, por la loga normal
<tiagoscd> caso dê certo
<tiagoscd> só digita
<tiagoscd> chown root:root /etc/sudoers
<tiagoscd> deve resolver seu problema
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, ok, vou tentar, vlw
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: o problema
<tiagoscd> é que o dono do sudoers precisa ser o root
<tiagoscd> provavelmente você criou um sudoers separado e substituiu o original
<tiagoscd> por isso o problema
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, certo mas isso ocorreu apos desligar direto no batao
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, ja volto
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: bom, de qualquer forma se fizer isso ali deve funcionar tranquilamente :-)
<tiagoscd> digimon: http://www.google.com.br/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_QrQ8x5k4jdk/TEdQTeilDnI/AAAAAAAAAFI/p5EatjvHQXA/s1600/28_MHG_rtv_teletubbies.jpg&sa=X&ei=uhhpUPK2EeaB0AH83YHYDg&ved=0CAkQ8wc4KA&usg=AFQjCNFxqqb6Xk3sgGnsNSW_xleZCmSusA
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, resolveu
 * sr_smith e ae pessoal
<tiagoscd> jardelvdas: :-)
<tiagoscd> olá sr_smith
 * sr_smith essa é minha primeira vez no IRC
<jardelvdas> porem ainda da com esta msg sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/README é possuído por uid 1000, deveria ser 0
<tiagoscd> putz
<tiagoscd> foi mals, mas acho que vai ter que reiniciar novamente
<tiagoscd> heheh
<tiagoscd> pra digitar
<tiagoscd> chown -R root:root /etc/sudoers.d/
<tiagoscd> sr_smith: bacana, seja bem vindo o/
 * sr_smith pow legal uma maneira legal de comunicar com varias pessoas do open source
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, ja esta logando como super
<tiagoscd> então só digita isso ali
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, ja fiz o cmd resolveu
<tiagoscd> que deve resolver
<tiagoscd> :)
<jardelvdas> tiagoscd, vlw pela ajuada
<jardelvdas> ajuda
<jardelvdas> abrç
<tiagoscd> precisar estamos aí :)
<tiagoscd> abraço
<tiagoscd> sr_smith: você está acessando o IRC por qual programa?
 * sr_smith XChat 
<tiagoscd> você está digitando sempre /me MSG ?
<tiagoscd> é  que não precisa digitar o /me
<tiagoscd> só a mensagem direto
<tiagoscd> :)
<sr_smith> ahhh ok
<tiagoscd> isso :)
<tiagoscd> o /me serve para situações de sátira geralmetne
<tiagoscd> :P
 * tiagoscd está precisando de café =x
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<sr_smith> ahhhh legal
<deusr> alguém vivo ai, entende de shellscript?
<digimon> bando
<digimon> de cornos
<digimon> aki é o bonde do fuzil
<digimon> de ouro
<digimon> ¦FuRaCao¦: cornelios
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> cornelios
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> .
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> 1
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> 2
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> 3
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> 4
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> 5
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: bom dia
<AlexandreMBM> Eu tenho lido sobre Git e Mercurial. São interessantes. Mas por último vi que o pessoal do Ubuntu criou o Bazar. Se eu entendi Git e Mercurial, o que eu tenho de saber sobre Bazar? É muito diferente?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: conceitualmente não, comandos sim
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, conceitualmente existem diferenças relevantes entre Git e Mercurial. Bazar seria como qual dos dois?
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: git
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: mas se vc leu sobre git e mercurial, leia sobre bazaar
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/why-switch-to-bazaar.html
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: tem um comparitivo ali dos 3
<AlexandreMBM> Eu investir uma noite lendo sobre Git e Mercurial. E só agora eu começaria a colocar "Bazar" no Google. Eu vou começar por essa página que você acaba de me indicar.
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, estou achando os comandos mais parecidos com Mercurial
<xispirito> não é neste bazar que todo código disponível dentro de um server rodando ele implica em todo código pertencer a Canonical? eu li algo assim ...
<Rudolf> xispirito: hueheiuehiuehehiuehiueh
<Rudolf> xispirito: que legal
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas acho que não
<xispirito> aha
<AlexandreMBM> Não vai ser hoje que vou continuar isso. Estou com sono. Mas valeu!
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: bom descanso
<Rudolf> quem me dera poder dormir as 8:30
<Rudolf> e viva os que precisa trabalhar para sobreviver
<xispirito> é como eu digo, o problema é ter que trabalhar ...
<xispirito> eu não tenho esta mentalidade operária de que trabalhar enobreçe ... meu ovo, trabalhar é o mal
<xispirito> não, o mau
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, eu não entendi seu raciocínio. Após o "quem me dera...", o "viva". É incoerente...
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: ironia
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: apenas isso
<Sorentto> Bom dia povo ! segundona boaaaaaaaaa.  kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, eu realmente não estou trabalhando. Mas poderia ser o caso de eu ter trabalhado no turno do noite.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: poderiiiia
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: mas como passou a noite leeeeendo
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: mas não falei para te zuar não
<AlexandreMBM> Rudolf, poderia fazer parte do meu trabalho.
<Rudolf> AlexandreMBM: só com inveja mesmo
<xispirito> vamos fazer um protesto, todo mundo hoje para de trabalhar \o/
<xispirito> e as contas, azar
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieue
<Rudolf> xispirito: é
<Rudolf> xispirito: vamos
<xispirito> o/
<xispirito> se todo mundo aderisse, o país quebrava em 24h 0.0
<Rudolf> xispirito: bastaa o pessoal de ti parar
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas a classe se existe é bem desunida
<xispirito> não existe possibilidade de isto acontecer, nunca
<Rudolf> xispirito: igual a piada de quem manda no corpo humano
<Rudolf> xispirito: conhece?
<Rudolf> xispirito: tudo foi bem, até o cu fazer bico e parar de trabalhar
<xispirito> não, conta ae
<xispirito> haeaehheh
<Rudolf> xispirito: ti é a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> xispirito: onde passa todas as merdas
<Rudolf> xispirito: se a gente para, fuuuuuu
<xispirito> então nó somos o cu da sociedade, lol
<Rudolf> xispirito: praticamente
<xispirito> que conclusão para uma segunda feira auspiciosa
<xispirito> animador
<Rudolf> realístico
<go_mtz_rs> bom dia a todos
<julian_fern> bom dia :)
<tiagoscd> bom dia pessoal :-)
<tiagoscd> para começar, true story: http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/561611_365413840210760_1319283939_n.jpg
<jxajro> Alo bom dia!!! O MarconM está por ai???
<Rudolf> jxajro: /names
<go_mtz_rs> buenas Tiago...Buenas Julian
<julian_fern> go_mtz_rs: buenas :)
<xispirito> jxajro: faz três dias que tu pergunta lol
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> jxajro: basta você usar o comando /names para ver quem está no canal
<Rudolf> jxajro: eu sugiro usar o MemoServ para madar recado para ele. assim que ele entrar vai ler seu recado e falar com vc
<Rudolf> jxajro: /quote Memoserv send nick message
<xispirito> jaz jaz
<go_mtz_rs> se eu estou com renite quando der o /names aparece eu e a renite ou só eu =|
<jxajro> Oi Rudolf..como assim /names???
<Rudolf> jxajro: vish
<Rudolf> jxajro: digita /names
<jxajro> Oi xispirito! Dá pra saber a quanto tempo eu estou procurando esse sujeito! ? :o
<jxajro> hmmm
<jxajro> onde eu digito isso Rudolf?
<kernel> onde voce fala jxajro
<kernel> ouxe
<jxajro> mmmm ok
<kernel> heuAUIehAeuAEu
<jxajro> aaah...bom..legal! :)
<jxajro> obrigado
<jxajro> ok..quando eu quiser saber já sei como! Obrigado! :)
<Rudolf> jxajro: agora vc pode usar o MemoServ
<Rudolf> jxajro: quando ele entrar  na rede ele ve seu recado
<Rudolf> jxajro: só tem um problema
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> memoserv?
<Rudolf> jxajro: tem que ser registrado o nick
<jxajro> é só digitar aqui?
<jxajro> MemoServ
<jxajro> hmm
<jxajro> como assim Rudolf?
<jxajro> registrar o nick como?
<Rudolf> jxajro: /quote Nickserv help regiter
<jxajro> bom..digitei isso e não aconteceu nada...:(
<go_mtz_rs> pelo que intendi ele quer sabem como coloca o nick da pessoa para falar
<kernel> olha na primeira tela ALT <
<jxajro> aaah...interessante! já vi..tem outra aba aqui...
<kernel> tem sim
<jxajro> o que eu faço nela? digito o nome do cara e boa?
<kernel> passa com o ALT <
<kernel> ou ALT >
<jxajro> ué..to fazendo isso mas nada...:(
<jxajro> mas deixa..eu clico em cima da aba.
<jxajro> hmm to tentando entender como funciona esse NickServer mas tá dureza
<jxajro> (11:07:38) NickServ: (notice) Examples:
<jxajro> (11:07:38) NickServ: (notice)     /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<jxajro> aí ele diz pra eu digitar uma password
<jxajro> viram? acho que consegui me registrar mas posso mudar a senha quando eu quiser???
<Rudolf> jxajro: sim pode
<Rudolf> jxajro: /quote NickServ help
<jxajro> Ah Rudolf...ok....to tentando ver aqui pelo faq que ele mandou...meu inglês é péssimo, cara...por isso que pergunto tanto..não é preguiça não viu?
<go_mtz_rs> bom gente...abrass a todos
<go_mtz_rs> té a tarde
<Rudolf> jxajro: ok but time to learn english
<jxajro> É...vc acha que é fácil, Rudolf?
<jxajro> como se eu não estudasse nunca essa b*sta de idioma, né?
<jxajro> aliás....então que não souber inglês não usa linux...deve ser por isso então que ele não é _mais popular_.
<Rudolf> jxajro: é, realmente é um dos motivos
<Rudolf> jxajro: pessoal encontra no ingles uma barreira
<Rudolf> jxajro: infelizmente por essas bandas não se faz S.O
<jxajro> viu? tá feito..e agora como mando a mensagem pra ele?
<jxajro> bom Rudolf..então já passou da hora de _quebrar_ essa barreira! gostem os ingleses ou não.
<Rudolf> jxajro: quero ver quem vai perder tempo em fazer sistemas operacional em pt_br
<jxajro> Não Rudolf...o assunto é outro mas depois discutimos isso! :) como mando mensgem pra ele agora?
<Rudolf> jxajro: /quote Memoserv send nick message
<Rudolf> jxajro: quando tiver duvidas /quote Memoserv,NickServ,Chanserv hep
<jxajro> hmmm ok..eu vou lá no quadro...digito isso aí e o nick do MarconM?
<jxajro> só isso?
<Rudolf> yeap
<jxajro> ah tá...quote memoserv?
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> acho que entendi...
<jxajro> mas tenho que ir lá...e bem..vou tentar
<jxajro> Mensagem desconhecida 'Memosrv'
<jxajro> O servidor IRC recebeu uma mensagem que não foi entendida.
<jxajro> como assim não foi entendida? tenho que digitar a mensagem em inglês tb?
<Rudolf> Memosrv != Memoserv
<jxajro> Eu sei..eu to tentando mandar mensagem pra ele mas agora veio outra mensagem...
<Rudolf> qual?
<jxajro> abriu outra aba onde diz:
<jxajro> (11:39:13) MemoServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg MemoServ help for a command listing.
<jxajro> então..eu to fazendo assim:
<Rudolf> como?
<jxajro> [barra ao contrario] quote Memoserv MarconM [digito a mensagem]
<jxajro> tá certo?
<Rudolf> faltou o comando
<Rudolf>  /quote Memoserv send MarcomM mensagem
<jxajro> é?
<jxajro> deixa eu tentar de nvo
 * xispirito prevê MarconM abrindo a mensagem, que contém: mensagem
<jxajro> ué..mas veja aí..perai
<jxajro> deixa eu fazer umteste
<jxajro> vou mandar pra vc.
<jxajro> (11:44:20) MemoServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg MemoServ help for a command listing.
<jxajro> coloquei o teu nick
<xispirito> o meu?
<Rudolf> não sei o que vc digitou
<jxajro> hein?
<jxajro> prev o que?
<Rudolf> jxajro: eu não sei o que vc digitou
<Rudolf> jxajro: mas digitou errado
<Rudolf> jxajro: Invalid command
<jxajro> nao xispirioto o do Rudolf
<Rudolf> jxajro: eu vi que você colocou [barra invertida]
<xispirito> suspeitei desde o princípio
<Rudolf> jxajro: mas não é barra invertida, é barra normal
<Rudolf> jxajro: o que vc digitou para mandar pra mim?
<jxajro> barra invertida?
<jxajro> como assim?
<Rudolf>  vc usa / u \
<jxajro> coloquei barra normal..deixa eu tentar de novo..vou mandar um teste pro xispirito
<Rudolf> 11:40 < jxajro> [barra ao contrario] quote Memoserv MarconM [digito a mensagem]
<Rudolf> atenção
<Rudolf> o correto é
<Rudolf>  /quote Memoserv send xispirito mensagem
<jxajro> denovo invalido
<jxajro> aaah...a barra que tneho que usar é a outra?
<jxajro> perai
<jxajro> \quote Memoserv Rudolf Teste de memoserv.
<jxajro> ...hmmm...:(
<jxajro> bom..falta pouco pra eu jogar a toalha...:(
<Rudolf> xuxucoo`ZzZZZz: hehehehe
<jxajro> ah é? vou tentar de novo
<jxajro> pra vc Rudolf
<Rudolf> jxajro: presta atenção no que você está fazendo
<xispirito> jxajro: /msg MemoServ send nick mensagem
<xispirito> só isto
<Rudolf> jxajro: não é \quote
<jxajro> ué..deu outro mensagem
<Rudolf> jxajro: entre o memoserv e meu nick, tem a ordem SEND
<Rudolf> jxajro: vc está digitando errado
<jxajro> (11:48:27) MemoServ: (notice) Rudolf is currently online, and you may talk directly, by sending a private message.
<jxajro> (11:48:27) MemoServ: (notice) The memo has been successfully sent to Rudolf.
<Rudolf> cgegou
<Rudolf> chegou
<jxajro> mas que estranho!
<Rudolf> parabens
<Rudolf> you did it
<xispirito> \o/
<xispirito> pslmas e assovios
<jxajro> Oh...clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap, clap,
<jxajro> kkkk
<jxajro> Sücesso!
<jxajro> kkk
<jxajro> mas perai..nao fiz nada de mais...
<xispirito> aliás, ou eu tenho problema ou todo mundo que fica batendo uma mão na outra e mostrando os dentes é idiota por demais
<Rudolf> não mesmo
<jxajro> [barra] quote Memorserv ....aaah esqueci a palavra send antes do Nick né?
<Rudolf> jxajro: sim
<Sorentto> pessoal... estou testando um soft monitor de rede num windows. Ele escuta apenas o end de loopback(127.0.0.1):porta... estou tentando abrir ele com o ip interno mas nã funciona.. alguma ideia do que fazer?
<jxajro> então é isso, né? perai..mais uma vez pro xispirito
<Rudolf> Sorentto: windows? canal errado
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Sorentto: sugiro ler a doc do software
<jxajro> ah bom..agora tá vindo uma mensagem nessa língua idiota dizendo que foi! :)
<xispirito> eu sugiro arrumar um SO
<Rudolf> Sorentto: sem falar que pode ser o seu zonealarm
<Sorentto> eu li.. mas ainda não achei nada que dê uma iluminada...
<Rudolf> heuheiuehiuhe
<Sorentto> shuahsua zonealarm faz tempo
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkkk
<jxajro> ok...boa sorte Sorrento..obrigado queridos! :)
<jxajro> cobrem o almoço quando vierem a SP
<xispirito> aha
<jxajro> puts.....MarconM does not
<jxajro> (11:53:52) MemoServ: (notice) MarconM does not wish to receive memos.
<jxajro> pronto...isso ajudou a jogar a toalha...obrigado..vou almoçar que eu ganho mais.
<Rudolf> jxajro: heuheueheiuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> xispirito: fail forever
<jxajro> depois eu procuro o cara de algum geito..se alguém vir ele por aqui diga pra me escrever jairoad@ig.com.br
<Rudolf> jxajro: mas lembre-se, conhecimento não se perde
<jxajro> abraços
<Rudolf> jxajro: se ele perguntar "sobre"?
<xispirito> aeheahuaehuaehu
<jxajro> ah sim...sei....sei...isso é outro ponto polêmico..mas depois conversamos sobre isso.
<jxajro> valeu
<jxajro> nao..só dê meu email pra ele..e diga que preciso falar com ele sobre o chinês..ele vai saber do que se trata.
<jxajro> obrigado amigos :)
<jxajro> kkkk
<jxajro> O inglês pode atrapalhar o linux mas gente como vcs ajudam! :)
<xispirito> jxajro: eu acho que ele está ocupado até os fiapo de cabelo
<xispirito> tem um monte de coisa que ele ia fazer com o pessoal ai e de repente se sumiu
<jxajro> deixa.depois acerto com ele....
<jxajro> valeu..fui
<Rudolf> jxajro: ingles é a chave do conhecimento
<jxajro> AAAI...Rudolf.....que seja cara...essa chave não presta e vc já devia ter notado isso!
<jxajro> mas outra hora conversamos..até mais...pelo menos pra vcs eu mando mensagens privadas...
<jxajro> fui
<Rudolf> xispirito: putz
<xispirito> ele espera que o pessoal traduza tudo ...
<Rudolf> xispirito: vou fazer igual o MarconM
<Rudolf> xispirito: negar memoserv
<Rudolf> heuheiuehieuhieuhiuehei
<Rudolf> xispirito: visão limitada
<xispirito> eu gosto dos memoserv
<Rudolf> xispirito: é, quero ver ele lotar seu memoserv com abobrinha
<xispirito> auheauehu
<xispirito> já volto
<go_mtz_rs> boa tarde cambada =D
<xispirito> o que tem de bom?
<xispirito> lol
<go_mtz_rs> yahooo tira ferradura xisprito
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkk
<xispirito> hehaehaeaehu
<go_mtz_rs> o bom foi minha nota que recebi na prova de lógica e algoritmo *-*
<go_mtz_rs> de 10 == 10
<go_mtz_rs> *-*
<xispirito> uia =D
<go_mtz_rs> nessas horas que vejo realmente o quando vale a pena ficar estudando...
<xispirito> valer vale, só não pode ficar demais
<go_mtz_rs> meu pai sempre me diz isso
<go_mtz_rs> mas eu não saio
<go_mtz_rs> não fumo
<go_mtz_rs> não bebo
<go_mtz_rs> então fico em casa
<xispirito> mas ficar sempre em casa não é legal, tem que sair um pouco
<go_mtz_rs> xisprito...tu é de onde?
<xispirito> de novo? =D
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> RS
<go_mtz_rs> aé...uhauhauhauha
<leonardorocha> Boa tarde. Alguém teve algum problema com o Chromium 20? Toda vez que ele roda conteúdo em flash e fica sobrecarregado, ele fecha automaticamente.
<go_mtz_rs> eu naõ tenho problema nenhum
<go_mtz_rs> teu flash ta atualizado e certinho ai?
<xispirito> já está no vinte? lol
<xispirito> estas numeração sempre me deixa o.0
<go_mtz_rs> ta no 20?!
<go_mtz_rs> pior que ta
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<go_mtz_rs> 20.0.1
<xispirito> é muito feio, "Google Chrmoe 20"
<xispirito> puxa ...
<go_mtz_rs> eu uso o chrome pela funcionalidade dele
<go_mtz_rs> prefiro ele
<xispirito> para eu sair do firefox, só em situação de calamidade
<go_mtz_rs> gosto do firefox tbm
<go_mtz_rs> mas tenho preferencia pelo ubuntu
<go_mtz_rs> ops
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkk
<go_mtz_rs> pelo chrome
<leonardorocha> Checando aqui, tenho, sim, a última versão. Meu pacote flash é o adobe-flashplugin
<go_mtz_rs> xisprito...não mente meu...tu usa internet explorer ai pow
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> leonardorocha: isto que está aconteçendo é em Linux, Ubuntu?
<leonardorocha> Sim, Ubuntu 12.04.
<go_mtz_rs> cara...é o mesmo pacote que tenho aqui no meu
<go_mtz_rs> e não tenho problema nenhum
<xispirito> bem, inicie o chrome pelo terminal, e faça ele dar o problema, depois leia cole a saída do terminal em algum pastebin
<leonardorocha> Para evitar esse erro, travei a versão dele no 18 pelo Synaptic. Então depois faço a atualização e passo a saída por aqui.
<xispirito> beleza
<cledilson> E aí povo?
<go_mtz_rs> buena
<xispirito> eae
<cledilson> quais as eXpectativas para o lançamento do 12.10?
<go_mtz_rs> muita batata frita, coca cola e ansiedade *-*
<xispirito> uhaahuaehu
<cledilson> HAUHAUHAUHAUHA
<cledilson> isso aí
<cledilson> vem cá
<go_mtz_rs> ui...ja?!?
<xispirito> 0.0
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<cledilson> alguém sabe onde eu consigo algum material pra distribuir em um evento
 * xispirito fica de costa para parede
<cledilson> ahuahauhuahauhauhaa
<cledilson> agora não
<cledilson> auhauhauhauhauhuaa
<go_mtz_rs> sei não cladilson...
<xispirito> cledilson: do Ubuntu?
<cledilson> alguém sabe onde eu consigo algum material pra distribuir em um evento?
<go_mtz_rs> mas tenta falar com a Ursinha
<cledilson> estamos querendo fazer um lançamento do ubuntu 12.10 lá na faculdade
<cledilson> sim... do ubuntu
<xispirito> é, a Ursinha é quem pode te ajudar
<go_mtz_rs> baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh agora tu me deu uma idéia
<cledilson> fala tche
<xispirito> lá vem /o\
<go_mtz_rs> xiuu xisprito
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkk
<xispirito> =(
<go_mtz_rs> pessoal do IF é meio contra linux...
<cledilson> aqui na bahia é mixto
<go_mtz_rs> creio que fazer uma "mini apresentação" na semana academica agora no final do mes
<cledilson> rsrsrs
<cledilson> meio lá meio cá
<leonardorocha> Estou muito feliz com o 12.04. Agora que está tudo configurado e funcionando por aqui, acho que dessa vez não vou atualizar. Gostei de algumas coisas... Mas não gostei muito da idéia daquele preview na dash.
<go_mtz_rs> iria incentivar o pessoal
<xispirito> eu deixo o pessoal mofar no windows
<xispirito> MUA HA
<go_mtz_rs> uauhauhauhaa
<cledilson> hauhauhauhauhaa
<cledilson> eu também
<cledilson> mas gosto de mostrar alterativas boas às vezes
<cledilson> rsrsrsr
<xispirito> eu mostro se pedirem
<xispirito> mas não fico fazendo campanha
<go_mtz_rs> a inteção não é "campanha" e sim publicar pro pessoal...
<cledilson> exatamente
<xispirito> go_mtz_rs: sim, eu não me referia a sua apresentação
<go_mtz_rs> 1min...vou abrir a loja...
<cledilson> é isso que vamos fazer esse mês
<go_mtz_rs> nós temos semana academica final do mes...creio que pra esse ano não vai dar pra organizar mais
<go_mtz_rs> mas pro ano que vem vou começar a planejar cedo isso
<go_mtz_rs> bom gente...vou "trabalhar" (fingir)...mais tarde to por aqui
<go_mtz_rs> abrass a todos
<go_mtz_rs> flwww
<xispirito> aha
<leonardorocha> Vocês são do sul? Teria alguma organização Ubuntu aqui em SP??
<cledilson> nop
<cledilson> pelo menos, eu não... sou do sul da bahia...
<leonardorocha> Qual cidade?
<cledilson> Itapebi
<cledilson> :D
<cledilson> perto de porto seguro
<leonardorocha> HUm
<leonardorocha> :)
<leonardorocha> Achei interessante essa idéia de divulgar o Ubuntu na faculdade
<cledilson> se conseguir mais apoio vou colocar uma vinheta em uma rádio local... sei lá...
<cledilson> rsrsrs
<cledilson> mas não estou conseguindo falar com ninguém que possa me ajudar
<cledilson> difícil falar com esse povo
<cledilson> rsrsrs
<leonardorocha> Imagino. Agora está muito em cima da lançamento... Mas vou guardar a idéia para a próx versão, de Abril.
<leonardorocha> Vamos ver se consigo algum material aqui em SP. Acredito, ou pelo menos espero, que tenha alguma comunidade Ubuntu aqui.
<cledilson> aí tem sim
<cledilson> ubuntu-sp
<cledilson> acho que tem até um site
<cledilson> mas aqui na bahia não tem
<cledilson> pelo menos oficialmente
<Rudolf> de volta
<leonardorocha> \cledilson Vlw pela dica!
<Ursinha> gente gente
<Ursinha> olha, não sei se vcs vão conseguir material direto com o grupo regional
<Ursinha> pq depende do pessoal de fora do brasil mandar
<Ursinha> conseguir brinde é meio complicado
<Ursinha> por isso até que a gente pro latinoware tá vendo de fazer camiseta a gente mesmo, pq não dá pra contar só com os brindes que eles mandam
<Ursinha> não é infinito o dinheiro deles também... hahahaha :)
<cledilson> rsrsrs
<cledilson> certo, mas nem queria muita coisa... o mínimo mesmo....
<cledilson> então vai ser o jeito procurar outros meios... :D
<cledilson> valeu Ursinha
<xispirito> a Canonical ainda manda cd's?
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: :)
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, :)
<tiagoscd> xispirito: manda para o time Ubuntu Brasil
<tiagoscd> estaremos distribuindo na Latinoware :-)
<cledilson> então é isso
<cledilson> vamos continuar tentando
<cledilson> rsrsrsr
<cledilson> vou pro trampo
<cledilson> abraço
<xispirito> eu?
<xispirito> aaaaa taaa
<go_mtz_rs> buenas novamente a todos
<go_mtz_rs> =D
<go_mtz_rs> terminei *-*
<xispirito> go_mtz_rs: fazendo o que mal eu pergunte?
<go_mtz_rs> exercicios de fundamentos matemáticos e estudando pra prova de hoje *-*
<xispirito> cara, se eu não fosse tão ruim de matemática eu era bom o.0
<go_mtz_rs> uhauhauhauhauhauha é dois então
<xispirito> o que as pessoas aprendem em uma hora, eu levo seis =(
<xispirito> a única coisa que consigo me sobressair é imaginar e organizar um programa
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: prova do que?
<go_mtz_rs> Fundamentos matemáticos hoje
<go_mtz_rs> e lógica de programação quinta
<xispirito> pelo menos na última, eu acho que passava
<go_mtz_rs> uhauhauhauhauha
<go_mtz_rs> é programação em C
<go_mtz_rs> basicão
<xispirito> desde de que não viessem com mergesort e o problema do caminhão de entrega /o\
<go_mtz_rs> que problema é esse?
<xispirito> aquele em que você precisa escrever um algorítmo para achar o endereço mais perto da entrega, e depois o outro, sucessivamente
<xispirito> é um np completo que tem
<go_mtz_rs> não conheço
<go_mtz_rs> tem ele ai pra mim ir fazendo na viagem da facul?
<xispirito> não tente resolver, vai te deixar com stress
<xispirito> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/NP-completo
<xispirito> aqui: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problema_do_caixeiro_viajante
<leonardorocha> go_mtz_rs: Você faz Ciência da Computação?
<go_mtz_rs> sim leonardo
<leonardorocha> Está em que ano?
<go_mtz_rs> 2º semestre...
<go_mtz_rs> mas tenho curso de TI no IFSul (voltado a programação)
<leonardorocha> Legal. Estou no 2 semestre se sistemas de informação.
<go_mtz_rs> ^^
<xispirito> tinha que ter um de hacking de software, dai eu fazia com gosto
<go_mtz_rs> existe muitos cursos
<xispirito> primeiro smestre = conceitos básicos, segundo semestre = gdb, terceiro = buffer overflow, quarto engenharia reversa ... *-*
<go_mtz_rs> e analise e desenvolvimento de sistemas tem alguma coisa
<go_mtz_rs> ta...mas tu ta querendo um curso de segurança
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> sim =D
<go_mtz_rs> existem varios ai
<go_mtz_rs> eu gosto até dessa area...
<xispirito> eu também, tomara um dia eu conseguir viver disso
<go_mtz_rs> simples
<go_mtz_rs> estude...
<go_mtz_rs> faça a CEH
<xispirito> haehaeahuaeuha
<go_mtz_rs> que ja é mais de meio caminho andado
<xispirito> CEH?
<xispirito> pesquisando
<Rudolf> xispirito: esse do caminho é visto mais frequentemente em pesquisa operacional
<Rudolf> eu to fazendo
<Rudolf> mwahahaha
<xispirito> Rudolf: massa =D
<xispirito> e boa sorte aehuaehuehuehu
<Rudolf> tem chão ainda
<go_mtz_rs> bah que vergonha...eu que pedi o link do algoritmo e nem abri
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> deve acabar lá para fevereiro
<xispirito> go_mtz_rs: só não pira
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: se vc está começando, se preocupe mais com estrutura de dados
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: vai te preparar para o "np"
<go_mtz_rs> hmmmm...blz rudolf
<xispirito> Rudolf: você já tem uma boa solução ao problema da entrega?
<xispirito> aha
<leonardorocha> Aliás, falando em problema de caixeiro viajante, tenho que implementar um EP (exercicio-programa) parecido.
<Rudolf> xispirito: jura
<xispirito> heheh
<Rudolf> xispirito: não vi ainda isso não
<Rudolf> xispirito: só ano que vem
<xispirito> é de se matar aquilo ali
<Rudolf> xispirito: e nem faço computação para estudar a fundo isso aí
<xispirito> go_mtz_rs: é a este que se referia? http://www.eccouncil.org/CEH.htm
<go_mtz_rs> isso xisprito
<xispirito> massa
<xispirito> pena que é aspx
<xispirito> devia ter uma lei que proibisse isto
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/230558
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk....eu ri
<go_mtz_rs> putzzzz tem que tomar banho ainda ¬_¬ ninguem merece
<xispirito> ahehueaehuehuaehu
<xispirito> "tem que tomar banho"
<xispirito> lol
<go_mtz_rs> ahhh para xisprito...ta moh frio
<go_mtz_rs> bom gente ninguem vai ir pro banho por mim então tenho que ir...
<go_mtz_rs> abrass a todos e até depois da meia noite
<go_mtz_rs> ou até amanha
<xispirito> falo
<go_mtz_rs> flwww
<xuxucoo`ZzZZZz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrU21tm1-fQ
<zanin> pessoal, alguem ae ja testou o samba4 como AD?
<zanin> fiz alguns testes aqui com ele, mas quando tento criar um user no AD ele avisa que o GC está indisponivel
<GuilhermeCunha> zanin ... no
<GuilhermeCunha> é possível integrar eles ?
<GuilhermeCunha> ou um fazer a leitura do outro ?
<GuilhermeCunha> quer dizer
<GuilhermeCunha> o samba ler o ad
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<zanin> GuilhermeCunha: não.. usar o Samba4 como AD mesmo
<GuilhermeCunha> ahh
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<GuilhermeCunha> como Controlador de Domínio tu quis dizer
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<zanin> Como AD e PDC
<GuilhermeCunha> zanin
<GuilhermeCunha> http://www.nisled.org/index.php?option=com_k2&id=1&lang=pt&task=download&view=item
<zanin> To abrindo aqui para ver.. ta meio lento meu pc.. kkk
<zanin> Eu segui desse cara aqui: http://www.stato.blog.br/wordpress/?p=683
<zanin> Ficou massa, só q se reinicio o server ele perde as referencias do usuarios
<GuilhermeCunha> vish
<GuilhermeCunha> eu não cheguei a testar o samba4
<GuilhermeCunha> mas já fiz o pdc com samba + ldap inclusive
<zanin> Esse PDF q vc me mandou ele fala +/- o que o cara ae do blog fala kk
<GuilhermeCunha> hmmm
<zanin> eu suspeito que seja alguma coisa no bind q ele nao acha o GC
<GuilhermeCunha> GC é o dominio ?
<zanin> Global Catalog
<zanin> Ainda nao achei uma referencia confiavel de como se deve configurar o bind.. tenho quase certeza q ele q nao ta respondendo quem é o GC
<GuilhermeCunha> Ahh Ok
<GuilhermeCunha> Bom ... vou la
<GuilhermeCunha> até mais....
<Kleberrr> alguem ae manja passa do linux pra win7?
<Kleberrr> fala q nao da por causa do NTFS ( algo assim)
<gedsonrios> salve salve comunidade
<zad> ALow
<lipearu> hello
<Lotuscrux> como instalar tema musical?
<Lotuscrux> Alguem sabe me dizer como instalar o tema musical ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-02
<Rudolf> alguém sabe qual a versão atual do mesa?
<Rudolf> no ubuntus
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<xGrind> alguem usando o ubuntu QQ ?
<Daekdroom> xGrind, sim
<xGrind> Daekdroom, tava pensando em por aki
<Daekdroom> Ainda tem uns bugs chatos.
<Daekdroom> Incluindo o Unity, que por agora tá pior que no Precise.
<xGrind> o loco
<tiagoscd> noite :)
<xGrind> tiagoscd, o/
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: noite
<tiagoscd> lol
<xispirito> ubuntu QQ o.0
<flayke> ola
<Rudolf> xispirito: qual a versão do mesa do seu ubuntu ?
<Rudolf> flayke: hau!
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu não tenho Ubuntu
<Rudolf> xispirito: qual seu sistema e qual a versão do mesa?
<xispirito> Debian Wheezy, mesa 8.0.4-2
<Rudolf> not so unstable
<xispirito> o testing do Debian é mais estável que muita distro estável ...
<Rudolf> testing ou unstable?
<xispirito> testing
<Rudolf> xispirito: está usando backports?
<xispirito> não
<Rudolf> xispirito: testa aí
<Rudolf> xispirito: http://videos.mozilla.org/serv/mozhacks/flight-of-the-navigator/
<go_mtz_rs> boa noite a todos
<go_mtz_rs> buenas rudolf
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: teste aí seu navegador: http://videos.mozilla.org/serv/mozhacks/flight-of-the-navigator/
<go_mtz_rs> *-* rudolf gabaritei prova de fundamentos matemáticos *-*
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: paaarabens
<go_mtz_rs> =D
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: o que caiu?
<tiagoscd> boa noite pessoas
<tiagoscd> hasta luego muchachos y muchachas
<tiagoscd> o/
<Rudolf> bye folks
<adas> ola
<go_mtz_rs> ui
<go_mtz_rs> vorti
<go_mtz_rs> :D
<Lotuscrux> Alguem pode me dizer como instalar/ativar a música tema do Ubuntu Precise?
<Lotuscrux> Alguem sabe me dizer como ativar a música tema do Ubuntu ?
<Lotuscrux> Alguem pode me dizer como ativar a música tema no Ubuntu?
<Lotuscrux> Alguém pode me dizer como instalar/ativar música tema no Ubuntu Precise?
<Lotuscrux> Socorro!
<Lotuscrux> trem complicado!
<Lotuscrux> haja paciência!
<Lotuscrux> tô desistindo!
<xispirito> Lotuscrux: hora boa de fazer pergunta, eh?
<Lotuscrux> Quero só saber como ativar música tema no Ubuntu!
<xispirito> eu não sei, infelizmente, não tenho Ubuntu
<xispirito> mas procura "ubuntu sound activate" no seu buscador que retorna algo
<Lotuscrux> Valeu!Obrigado assim mesmo!
<xispirito> nem
<xispirito> Lotuscrux: outra pesquisa pode ser: "freedesktop sound theme"
<Lotuscrux> Valeu de novo!Eu já tinha deletado o pRECISE E TINHA VOLTADO PRO 11.10 MAS RESOLVI TENTAR DE NOVO!
<Lotuscrux> Acho o Precise meio complicado!Estava acostumado com o anterior
<Lotuscrux> Tinha até jogado o dvd fora...mas descobri que tinha outro,então tõ tentando de novo
<Lotuscrux> Aí,onde faço a pesquisa?
<Lotuscrux> Como aivar o tema musical do ubuntu?
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Peste_Bubonica> http://noticias.uol.com.br/ultimas-noticias/bbc/2012/10/02/fazendeiro-e-devorado-por-porcos-nos-eua.htm
<Peste_Bubonica> Caraio!
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, olha mano
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, http://congressoemfoco.uol.com.br/noticias/os-candidatos-barrados-pela-lei-da-ficha-limpa/
<Peste_Bubonica> agora sim a coisa pegou... veja quanta gente
<Peste_Bubonica> pensei q tinham tirado a pagina do ar
<Peste_Bubonica> auhauhuha
<Peste_Bubonica> mas mudaram o link
<Peste_Bubonica> http://noticias.uol.com.br/politica/ultimas-noticias/2012/10/02/lista-traz-todos-os-candidatos-barrados-pela-lei-da-ficha-limpa.htm
<Rudolf> rozinha na minha
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> na mira
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pára né veio
<Peste_Bubonica> se essa mulher se livrar dessa, depois de uma lei absolutamente clara
<Peste_Bubonica> viu a dárcy veris processando o google de novo?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pira no blog desse maluco: http://marciofrancisco.blogspot.com.br/
<zanin> Bom dia! Alguem ae tem testado o Samba4 RC1 ?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: por que não processa o maluco né?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: deve ser mais lento
<Rudolf> zanin: deus nos livre
<The_JoT> Olá todos Bom Dia, Caro Colegas Tenho Um Conexao Ativa icmp Que Nao pode Ser Derrubada Porem esta Muito Lagada Desde de O Momento que Meu servidor Voltou " Foi necessario fexar o serviço network por um periodo " Seria Posivel reiniciar Sem perder a Conexao Com o outro servidor do mais obrigado.
<zanin> Rudolf: pq? rsss
<Rudolf> zanin: samba já é zica
<Rudolf> zanin: testar ainda, nem fu
<Rudolf> The_JoT: explica direito
<zanin> Rudolf: uai.. rss mas a versao RC1 é para testar mesmo rs
<Rudolf> zanin: não brinca
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: que maluco doido
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, doidão mano
<Peste_Bubonica> ja favoritei aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ele parece ser um pouco extremista
<zanin> Rudolf: entao explica ae o q vc quis dizer q nao saquei
<Peste_Bubonica> mas tem uns posts interessantes
<Rudolf> zanin: desencana
<zanin> Rudolf: ;)
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ow, tu sabe como incluir um e-mail para receber spam?
<Rudolf> heuehueiuehiehu
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: preciso testar um appliance aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, puts
<go_mtz_rs> BOM DIA CAMBADA =D
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: mah, bom dia
<go_mtz_rs> BUENAS RUDOLF (O)
<go_mtz_rs> BORA PRO PRIMEIRO CAFÉ DO DIA E ESTUDAR PARA LÓGICA E ALGORITMO (PROVA QUINTA)
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: é, tenho prova amanha de mecanica de fluidos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: boa sorte para nós
<go_mtz_rs> Rudolf tu estuda o que?
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: engenharia de produção
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: fugindo de TI com todas as minhas 4 patas
<go_mtz_rs> nem tanto...pq engenharia tem algoritmo e programação tbm
<go_mtz_rs> engenharia de produção era minha segunda  escolha
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: é, mas eu já fiz tudo isso quando fazia informatica na usp são carlos
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: só ficou faltando banco de dados
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: já fiz o 1, falta o dois
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: ah, e pesquisa operacional
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: no ano que vem
<go_mtz_rs> eu não sei se futuramente ainda não vou fazer engenharia de produção...apenas pra satisfazer meu ego mesmo
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: eu to gostando
<galvao> bom dia
<Rudolf> galvao: dia
<go_mtz_rs> buenas bueno ^^
<galvao> Rudolf, to com problemas ao atualizar o kernel do ubuntu 12.10
<galvao> placa de audio
<galvao> e so atualizar e fico sem som
<Lotuscrux> Resolvi o meu problema aqui:http://www.techlw.com/2012/06/enable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<Lotuscrux> Alguém sabe me dizer como instalar o Debian Packagesearch?
<Lotuscrux> biocosmos
<sistematico> O que é isso?
<tiagoscd> bom dia pessoal! true story: http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/how-saeid-got-his-name.jpeg :-)
<Lotuscross> Alguém sabe como instalar packagesearch?
<tiagoscd> Lotuscross: só procura na Central de programas do Ubuntu por "packagesearch"
<sistematico> O que é packagesearch?
<tiagoscd> sistematico: não sei, mas pelo nome deve ser um pesquisador de pacotes
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Lotuscrux> Vou tentar.Valeu!No synaptic não apareceu nada!
<tiagoscd> Lotuscrux: também a opção pra instalar via linha de comando
<tiagoscd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install packagesearch -y
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: heuheiuehiuehieuheiuheiueiueh
<sistematico> Se eu soubesse o que é isso eu poderia ajudar.
<Lotuscrux> Debiam Package search
<tiagoscd> sistematico: mas eu também não sei o que é
<tiagoscd> só achei o pacote
<tiagoscd> :-)
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: tá misturando pacotes?
<Lotuscrux> Achou?
<Lotuscrux> Eu gosto muito dele tanto quanto do Synaptic
<tiagoscd> :)
<Lotuscrux> No 11.10 a gente acha de cara
<tiagoscd> sou fã da linha de comando
<tiagoscd> e da Central de programas
<tiagoscd> :P
<Lotuscrux> Linha de comando eu não domino
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: precisa
<Lotuscrux> Sou principiante
<Lotuscrux> Acho complicado
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: descomplique
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: não se limite
<Lotuscrux> E senha root então,parece que não é a mesma que tenho(sudo)!
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-debian-package-management-cheat-sheet.html http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/linux/dpkg-cheat-sheet.php http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/linux/apt-get-cheat-sheet.php http://www.cyberciti.biz/ref/apt-dpkg-ref.html
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: sudo su
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Depois: passwd pra mudar a senha.
<Lotuscrux> Só isso?
<sistematico> Ou só su
<sistematico> é
<Lotuscrux> Simples demais!
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: passwd muda a senha de qualquer usuário atualmente logado.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Se estiver como seu usuário vai mudar a senha dele, se estiver como root, vai mdar a senha do root.
<Lotuscrux> Legal,vou tentar quando for pedida
<sistematico> Quando for pedida não vai funcionar.
<Rudolf> realmente a senha de root não é a mesma do sudo
<Lotuscrux> Então o que faço?
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: cuidado para não travar-se fora do sistema
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: faça o que o sistematico falou, mas entenda o que está fazendo
<Lotuscrux> É,TENHO MEDO!
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: guiafoca.org é um bom local para APRENDER
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Seguinte..
<Lotuscrux> Valeu!
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: su - Loga como root.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: passwd - Muda a senha do usuário que está atualmente logado.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Você sabe quem está logado digitando whoami ou vendo no prompt.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Sacou?
<Lotuscrux> Acho que sim
<sistematico> O sudo do Ubuntu é meio estranhão, ele parece que pede a senha do usuário Administrador, ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Ele não pede a senha do root.
<dancasttro> bom dia
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Eu prefiro usar o sistema que o Fedora usa: su -c 'comando'
<sistematico> dancasttro: Bom dia.
<dancasttro> alguem aqui ja habilitou zram no android?
<Rudolf> dancasttro: o que é o zram?
<Lotuscrux> digitei no terminal sudo su apareceu /home/leusafan#
<sistematico> Rudolf: Uma RAM com z antes.
<sistematico> Rudolf: heh
<dancasttro> kkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> existe o usuário root e existe o usuário que faz parte do sudo
<dancasttro> é uma compactacao de memoria
<tiagoscd> se o usuário fizer parte do grupo sudo, automaticamente poderá ter acesso sudo com a senha dele mesmo
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: E whoami?
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Então acertei?
<sistematico> heh
<tiagoscd> por isso a questão das senhas sistematico
<tiagoscd> sistematico: mais ou menos, hehe.. ele não pede a senha do usuário administrador
<tiagoscd> isso é coisa de windows :P
<tiagoscd> ex: se você estiver logado com o usuário teste
<tiagoscd> e ele fizer parte do grupo sudo
<Lotuscrux> como assim?whoami?
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Mas se tá no grupo sudo pode ser considerado uma espécie de administrador!
<sistematico> haeiahieauehaie
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Digita whoami
<Lotuscrux> ok!
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: No terminal e veja o que ele retorna.
<tiagoscd> poderá acessar com a senha do usuário normal
<tiagoscd> sistematico: sim, mas da forma que falou deu a impressão de dizer que é uma única senha de administrador
<Rudolf> he
<tiagoscd> na realidade se o usuário tiver no sudo tem credenciais, caso contrário não
<Rudolf> sistematico: só dando nó na cabeça do povo
<Lotuscrux> apareceu:root@leusafan-MW-H61H2-M2:/home/leusafan#
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: digite id
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: http://paste.sistematico.org/5
<Lotuscrux> apareceu:uid=0(root) gid=0(root) grupos=0(root)
<tiagoscd> sistematico: chique, tem paste próprio, uheauehau
<sistematico> tiagoscd: hahahahaa
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Cada clique é um flash!
<Lotuscrux> ?
<sistematico> aheiaeuaheiaeuaheiaeuehai
<tiagoscd> uehuaehuaehua
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Agora se tu digitar passwd vai mudar a senha do root.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Entendeu?
<Lotuscrux> e devo?
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Não :)
<Lotuscrux> pq?
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Vai depender de você.
<Rudolf> Lotuscrux: senhas iguais == sistema inseguro
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Quer manter as duas iguais? root e user?
<Lotuscrux> não pode ser a mesma do sudo?
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Pode!
<Lotuscrux> Entendi
<sistematico> Rudolf: Ah, eu uso tudo igual.
<sistematico> hahaeiaeuaehia
<Rudolf> sistematico: deus me livre
<sistematico> Bem simplezinha ainda!
<sistematico> haeihaieuehieaehaieae
<Rudolf> sistematico: faz login sem senha também?
<sistematico> Rudolf: Bastante viu!
<sistematico> aheiaheieuhaeiaehaieaea
<sistematico> De veiz em quando gosto de umas "facilidades" assim..
<sistematico> haiehiaeuaehiaeuaehaieaea
<Lotuscrux> E qual é minha senha root?posso criar com passwd?
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Sim.
<tiagoscd> ah, e outro detalhe que faltou citar, geralmente se recomenda o uso do "sudo -i" ou "sudo -s" ao invés do "sudo su"
<tiagoscd> aqui tem uma explicação: http://askubuntu.com/posts/135608/revisions
<Lotuscrux> apareceu:Digite a nova senha UNIX
<Lotuscrux> essa será minha senha root?
<sistematico> Siga as instruções apresentadas na tela.
<sistematico> Sim.
<Lotuscrux> nã terei problema com a senha sudo não né?
<Lotuscrux> tipo não poder fazer login para iniciar sessão
<tiagoscd> Lotuscrux: não, a senha do root é uma
<tiagoscd> a senha do seu usuário é outra
<Lotuscrux> então lá vai
<Lotuscrux> senha atualizada com sucesso
<sistematico> R$99,00 por ano + domínio + hospedagem pra um site com SSL!
<Lotuscrux> toda vez que precisar da senha root é só usar ela então.É isso?
<sistematico> Que roubo!!
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Isso.
<sistematico> Sacanagem, queria montar uma loja.
<Lotuscrux> DEVO MINHA VIDA A VCS!
<sistematico> Rudolf: Você compraria na minha loja?
<sistematico> Mouse, mousepad, teclado..
<Lotuscrux> Posso fechar o terminal?
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Pode!
<Lotuscrux> Valeu,gente!Vocs são demais!
<sistematico> tiagoscd: É, acho que o Rudolf não compraria!
<sistematico> haiehiauheia
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: De nada amiguinho.
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Você compraria na minha loja virtual?
<sistematico> heh
<Lotuscrux> apareceu que há processo em andamento.Devo ignorar?
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Digita exit
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: exit [ENTER]
<sistematico> Lotuscrux: Duas ou mais vezes.
<Lotuscrux> ok!Um grande abraço e até a próxima!
<sistematico> Abraço.
<sistematico> Vou sair tambem.
<sistematico> Abraço pro 6..
<Lotuscrux> 2 foi suficiente!
<Lotuscrux> Tchau!
<go_mtz_rs> lez gau =D
<legilson_> abraço estou indo
<legilson_> fuiiii
 * mwallacesd boa tarde galerinha do mal!
<mwallacesd> =)
<go_mtz_rs> ai ai ai carrapato não tem pai
<go_mtz_rs> =X
<zanin> Alguem ae usando o Samba4 RC1 ?
<Ursinha> boa tarde, minha gente
<Ursinha> quanto mais perto da release chega, mais tenso fica :x
<go_mtz_rs> bueeeenas ursula
<go_mtz_rs> =D
<Ursinha> oe :)
<go_mtz_rs> Ursinha...nada das camisetas da Ubuntu pra Latinoware?
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, a gente tá vendo, mas não tem certeza se muita gente vai comprar e tá meio com medo de ter prejuizo :/
<galvao> alguem ai que seja desenvolvedor do ubuntu 12.10?
<Fisico> Rudolf: adivinha?
<Rudolf> Fisico: troll hein!!!!!
<go_mtz_rs> . . . cri . . . cri . . . cri
<go_mtz_rs> =C
<Fisico> mas adivinha o q aconteceu agora Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: vish
<Rudolf> Fisico: o que/
<Rudolf> Fisico: o cara desistiu?
<Rudolf> Fisico: te chutou
<Rudolf> só imagino o pior
<Fisico> quantas vezes já tive q refazer Rudolf ?
<Fisico> umas 3.10³
<Fisico> adicione mais uma vez agora
<Rudolf> e o brinde?
<Fisico> hahah
<FabioAbibi> boa tarde
<galvao> boa tarde
<FabioAbibi> estou com dificuldade de encontrar conteúdo a respeito de uma configuração específica pro Ubuntu Server
<galvao> eu sou leigo
<galvao> to aqui procurando alguem pra falar sobre kernel 3.5.0.16
<Ursinha> galvao, o que exatamente vc precisa?
<Ursinha> FabioAbibi, e qual configuração vc não está encontrando?
<FabioAbibi> Ursinha: estou precisando configurar um servidor de arquivos com acesso hierárquico...
<FabioAbibi> soh encontrei documentação indicando como restringir acesso aos que tem senha, mas não isso de modo separado
<FabioAbibi> exemplo: pasta de um determinado usuário, estar acessível apenas a ele e ao superior do setor
<FabioAbibi> e assim pra cada usuário
<Ursinha> FabioAbibi, pra isso é só vc usar acesso por grupo, não é?
<FabioAbibi> nao
<FabioAbibi> nem todo funcionário pode ter acesso a pasta de alguns superiores, embora outros possam
<Ursinha> por exemplo: permissão do usuario dele: ele pode ler, escrever, executar; permissão de grupo: ele pode ler, escrever, executar; permissão dos demais: 0
<Ursinha> não não, to falando de permissão de arquivo mesmo
<FabioAbibi> sim, entendi
<galvao> Ursinha, eu tive problemas com o som do ubuntu 12.10   tive esse problema , nao consegui solucionar e reinstalei o ubuntu 12.10. agora depois da atualizacao para kernel 3.5.0.16 concidentemente  da mesma forma que antes
<FabioAbibi> e o que estou dizendo eh que por grupo não seria exatamente a solução completa...
<Ursinha> eu não sei como restringir com senha...
<FabioAbibi> cada usuário teria que ser um "grupo" (ou ter um)
<Ursinha> ele já tem
<Ursinha> no ubuntu tem
<Ursinha> cada usuario tem o grupo do seu usuario
<Ursinha> 16:03:22 ursula@marvin: ~ $ groups
<Ursinha> ursula adm lp dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare libvirtd
<FabioAbibi> quando na realidade, preciso de acesso restrito por senha
<FabioAbibi> e é a primeira pedra que tenho que transpor pra configurar o servidor
<Ursinha> me dá um exemplo em que a estrutura de grupos não funcionaria, só pra eu entender melhor o problema
<FabioAbibi> servidor em Ubuntu, usuários Windows (XP, Vista e 7)
<tiagoscd> FabioAbibi: Samba com PDC
<FabioAbibi> setores separados, e cada setor tem um determinado numero de maquinas
<FabioAbibi> cada máquina, tem sua pasta no servidor
<tiagoscd> ah, nesse caso OpenLDAP
<tiagoscd> :)
<FabioAbibi> e deve ser acessada apenas pela pessoa e pelos superiores
<FabioAbibi> o problema com grupos seria na hora de acessar os arquivos de outro computador
<FabioAbibi> jah que cada usuário deixa a senha de acesso a rede salva
<FabioAbibi> e fazer soft user alterar a maneira como trabalha, é um parto
<tiagoscd> o OpenLDAP faz tudo isso que você falou
<tiagoscd> OpenLDAP com Samba + PDC
<zanin> As vezes o uso de ACL e ATTR resolva
<tiagoscd> :)
<zanin> Falando nisso, alguem ai tem usado Samba4 RC1 ?
<FabioAbibi> desculpem, mas nao conheço essas ferramentas... sou completamente noob em server
<tiagoscd> tenho não :\
<tiagoscd> FabioAbibi: no Google existe bastante material sobre o tema
<FabioAbibi> tiagoscd: existe bastante material, mas estou procurando há semanas e não encontrei nada de acordo com essa necessidade
<Rudolf> zanin: i don't think so
<tiagoscd> FabioAbibi: você pesquisou por OpenLDAP?
<zanin> tiagoscd: to com dificuldades em configurar os registros corretamente os registros no Bind
<zanin> Rudolf: estou aberto a sugestoes ;)
<Rudolf> zanin: ad
<zanin> Rudolf: Em linux
<Rudolf> zanin: FTP
<zanin> FTP ? rs
<Rudolf> zanin: OU FTPS
<zanin> Rudolf: acho que nao estamos falando a mesma coisa hehehe
<tiagoscd> zanin: mas qual seria a dificuldade?
<FabioAbibi> nao... pesquisei por soluções, mas como disse, nao li nada em referência a essa ferramenta nos tópicos que encontrei
<Rudolf> zanin: vc quer compartilhar arquivos?
<FabioAbibi> tiagoscd: mas vou dar uma olhada
<tiagoscd> FabioAbibi: talvez valha a pena dar uma pesquisada com o nome dela
<tiagoscd> ela tem as funções que você precisa
<zanin> tiagoscd: ele não retorna o nome de usuario. Ex.: Crio um user no AD do samba ai dou permissao numa pasta qualquer.. ate ae beleza funciona. Mas se eu reinicio o server, quando vou na pasta aparece apenas o UID e nao o nome do usuario
<zanin> Rudolf: Quero usar é as funcoes de AD e PDC do samba4
<Rudolf> "active directory do samba"?
<Rudolf> zanin: usa ad
<Rudolf> zanin: não use gambiarra
<zanin> Rudolf: tem q ser em linux
<Rudolf> zanin: use ftp
<Rudolf> com ldap
<Rudolf> senha, compartilha
<tiagoscd> ftp? protocolo muito inseguro pô
<Rudolf> o linux não faz ad ainda
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ftps
<Rudolf> pronto
<Rudolf> fica lá no server
<zanin> Rudolf: não atende as necessidades
<Rudolf> pessoa coloca no browser
<Rudolf> tira
<Rudolf> põem
<Rudolf> zanin: me fala o que tem de especial no ad?
<Rudolf> zanin: por exemplo?
<tiagoscd> zanin: tens compartilhar o script? não manjo muito de samba 4, mas quem sabe possa lhe ajudar
<zanin> Rudolf: le ae: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/Releases/4.0.0rc1
<Rudolf> zanin: to afim não
<FabioAbibi> jah venho
<Rudolf> zanin: alias, quero saber o que vc quer
<Rudolf> zanin: não o que ele fornece
<zanin> tiagoscd: a principio funciona beleza, mas pelo o q entendi ele nao ta atingindo o global catalog para retornar o usuario.. Mas tbm nao sei se é bug por estar em testes ainda ou se estou vacilando para configurar o DNS
<zanin> tiagoscd: ai quando reinicio, a estacao nao consegue saber quais usuarios tem permissao ou nao, pq aparece só o UID
<go_mtz_rs> bom gente...boa tarde a todos e uma boa noite tbm
<go_mtz_rs> e até depois da meia noite ou até amanha
<go_mtz_rs> matheus == facul
<go_mtz_rs> fuiiiiii
<zanin> tiagoscd: com esse cara aqui deu um grande avanço: http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO Mas ainda to me perdendo nos DNS (tenho quase certeza de ser isso) hehehe
<tiagoscd> certo
<zanin> Rudolf: a necessidade é testar o Samba4 como AD + PDC para posteriormente (quando tiver na stable) usar ele para este fim
<tiagoscd> se puder compartilhar os confs do samba e dns
<tiagoscd> posso dar uma olhada
<Rudolf> zanin: e o que o VOCÊ deseja utilizar no AD+PDC?
<zanin> tiagoscd: as confs são as q estao no wiki mesmo.. alias, ele gera tudo sozinho praticamente rs
<zanin> Rudolf: Usar as permissoes em compartilhamento, gerenciar as maquinas pelo dominio, funcoes de PDC, etc etc
<Rudolf> compartilhamento dá para usar ftp
<Rudolf> zanin: e o que seria esse "gerenciar máquinas"?
<zanin> Rudolf: adicionar usuarios/permissoes por exemplo remotamente..
<zanin> Rudolf: acho q vc entendeu o que estou falando ne?
<Rudolf> zanin: não
<Rudolf> zanin: to querendo entender a vantagem de se usar samba
<zanin> Rudolf: mudando entao, qual a desvantagem de se usar samba?
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: zanin por que ao invés de ficarem brigando
<tiagoscd> vocês não vão pesquisar? uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> aí já entendem o por que usa um ou não
<tiagoscd> *usar
<zanin> tiagoscd: eu ja uso.. ele q ta falando, falando,.. e nao diz nada hehehe
<zanin> tiagoscd: to caçando aqui um link q ele mostra um monte de entradas no bind, mas nao sei o que realmente é necessario de inicio
<tiagoscd> zanin: se tá usando a mesma conf do wiki
<tiagoscd> e ele tá dizendo que deveria aparecer o usuário ao invés do UID
<tiagoscd> ele deve estar com algum bug no samba mesmo
<tiagoscd> ou você modificou algo no script?
<zanin> tiagoscd: isso, exatamente igual.. na verdade ele aparece sim, mas se eu reboot o server ele ja perde isso hahahaha
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: eu só acho que samba é gambiarra
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: usar linux para deixar windows comfortável é besteira
<tiagoscd> zanin: então deve ser bug do samba mesmo
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: se é para fazer faz, direito
<tiagoscd> canal é aguardar
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: usa AD num 2012 server
<Rudolf> hueieuheiuieh
<zanin> tiagoscd: sim.. ta ficando muito bacana ele
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e eu não estou brigando
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: eu não acho que o samba com PDC seja uma gambiarra
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: tremenda gambiarra fazer linux conversar com windows
<zanin> depois c tiver interesse faz uns testes com ele pra vc ver.. ja ta semi-bala hehhe
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: sempre foi
<tiagoscd> sim, isso tenho de concordar
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: e sempre será
<zanin> Rudolf: usar o FTP para substituir nao é gambiarra nao ne? hehehe
<tiagoscd> também é gambiarra
<Rudolf> zanin: ftp é um servidor
<Rudolf> pá pum
<Rudolf> não vejo gambiarra
<tiagoscd> samba também é servidor
<tiagoscd> :P
<Rudolf> não é orientado a so
<Rudolf> qualquer cliente que entenda o protocolo ftp conecta tira e coloca o que precisa
<zanin> Rudolf: se vc acessa uma pagina, 90% das chances dela ser linux e se vc estiver no windows. pronto, é gambiarra entao
<zanin> hegauheuaheuah
<Rudolf> zanin: não vi motivo para rir
<zanin> Rudolf: cara, com todo respeito, mas vc esta arrumando confusao em uma discussao
<tiagoscd> bom, não acho que esse tipo de discussão valha a pena
<tiagoscd> cada caso é um caso
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: por isso
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: se vai trabalhar com windows
<tiagoscd> tem situações que FTP e vantagens e tem situações que não
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: use ad
<Rudolf> cada caso é um caso
<tiagoscd> *é vantagem
<zanin> Rudolf: ninguem pediu opiniao sobre se deve ou nao fazer "gambiarras" (como vc diz)..
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: mas depende, as vezes a empresa não tem recurso pra um Windows Server por exemplo
<tiagoscd> e mesmo assim, sei que interoperabilidade é triste de trabalhar
<tiagoscd> mas ainda sim pode ser viável
<tiagoscd> mas enfim
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: agree
<tiagoscd> acho melhor fechar o assunto com um beep
<tiagoscd> beep
<tiagoscd> \o/
<Rudolf> zanin: ok pimpolho, vou continuar te zuando quando perguntar de samba, mas não me intrometo mais
<zanin> Rudolf: pode zoar.. só nao tumultue a discussao
<Rudolf> zanin: eu não tumultei bimbo
<Rudolf> zanin: mas esquece
<Rudolf> zanin: e não, ninguém usou samba 4 ainda
<zanin> Rudolf: eu usei para testar :)
<Rudolf> zanin: noves fora
<Rudolf> nada
<Rudolf> brb
<tiagoscd> zanin: mas se tiver algum progresso com o samba 4 compartilha com a gente
<zanin> tiagoscd: eu acho que depois vou compilar ele com suporte a atualizacao dinamica no DNS.. vai q muda alguma coisa
<zanin> tiagoscd: falo sim.. essa semana eu devo perder um tempo com ele de noite em casa rs
<tiagoscd> zanin: hehehe :-) quando tiver bastante tempo (ou seja, provavelmente vai demorar, hehe) pretendo estudar o samba 4 com calma
<tiagoscd> Rudolf: pvt
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: hold on
<tiagoscd> alguém do povo aí vai pra Latinoware? o/
<adrianoc> pessoal, a versão 12.10 está mais leve que a 12.04 ? se não, não vou migrar.
<zanin> tiagoscd: achei! tem um arquivo q tem as entradas necessarias do DNS. Ele ja cria isso sozinho :) só tem q inserir a bagaça lá show
<tiagoscd> zanin :D
<tiagoscd> coisa linda
<tiagoscd> hehee
<tiagoscd> adrianoc: no meu hardware ficou mais leve
<paladinn> desintalei o amp e deu pau no driver do video no 12.04 tenso
<paladinn> vo instala o 12.10
<xispirito> e não é  que o openarena é bom?
<xispirito> tem vários jogos legais nos repos
<liox_> alguém aqui ja instalou um certificado ssl free?
<alexactis> oi pessoal? qual modem usb é compatível com o ubuntu?
<alexactis> quero cmoprar um desbloqueado para usar a promoção da vivo hehehe
<thiago-ghiote> boa noite
<thiago-ghiote> gente
<thiago-ghiote> to com problema sério
<thiago-ghiote> meu mic no ubuntu não funciona
<tiagoscd> thiago-ghiote: boa noite
<tiagoscd> já verificou se ele está ativo nas configurações do sistema?
<thiago-ghiote> não
<thiago-ghiote> como é que eu faço
<tiagoscd> faz assim então
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<tiagoscd> clica ali no indicador com ícone de engrenagem (aquele com o ícone da engrenagem)
<tiagoscd> e clica em "Configurações do sistema..."
<tiagoscd> aí na janela que abriu
<tiagoscd> clica em Som
<tiagoscd> e depois na abinha Entrada
<thiago-ghiote> não
<tiagoscd> aí só verificar se o item Mudo está habilitado ou não
<thiago-ghiote> já fiz isso
<thiago-ghiote> o problema
<thiago-ghiote> é em relação ao pulse audio
<thiago-ghiote> deixa
<thiago-ghiote> eu remover
<thiago-ghiote> nos pacotes
<thiago-ghiote> pra vê se vai
<tiagoscd> tá, mas como chegou a conclusão que o problema está no pulse? talvez se passar as  informações que levantou fica mais fácil para ajudar
<thiago-ghiote> s
<thiago-ghiote> gente
<thiago-ghiote> tem como restaurar ubuntu
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<thiago-ghiote> pras configurações defaut
<thiago-ghiote> ?
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, teria como vc tentar escrever as coisas numa linha só, quando der? eu tava lendo o log aqui pra ver qual o problema que vc está e tá complicado entender :/
<thiago-ghiote> pera
<thiago-ghiote> passo o print já
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, vc pode tentar reiniciar o pulseaudio, abrindo um terminal (ctrl+alt+t) e digitando pulseaudio -k
<thiago-ghiote> (pulseaudio: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-2.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<thiago-ghiote> )
<thiago-ghiote> olha o erro que deu
<Ursinha> xi marquim
<thiago-ghiote> gente
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, vc tá usando qual versão do ubuntu?
<thiago-ghiote> 12.04
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, e alguma vez já funcionou seu microfone?
<thiago-ghiote> sim
<thiago-ghiote> sempre
<thiago-ghiote> parou de um dia pro outro
<Ursinha> o que aconteceu que parou de funcionar?
<thiago-ghiote> sei não
<Ursinha> vc mandou atualizar alguma coisa?
<thiago-ghiote> sim
<Ursinha> então foi isso :)
<thiago-ghiote> ubuntu
<thiago-ghiote> disse
<thiago-ghiote> que tinha
<thiago-ghiote> umas atualizações
<Ursinha> eu não consigo entender pq vc digita tudo em linha separada :/
<thiago-ghiote> acabou com tudo
<Ursinha> quando vc fez essas atualizações, hoje?
<thiago-ghiote> não a um Mês
<Ursinha> e parou de funcionar há um mes?
<thiago-ghiote> só sei que depois que eu fiz essa atualização tudo parou de funcionar
<Ursinha> vc tá sem microfone faz um mes?
<Ursinha> só o microfone não funciona?
<thiago-ghiote> o drive da placa de video
<thiago-ghiote> s
<thiago-ghiote> s
<thiago-ghiote> mais eu tive outros problemas
<thiago-ghiote> depois da atualização
<thiago-ghiote> ou seja vários problemas
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, vc poderia listar quais os problemas que vc teve depois da atualização?
<thiago-ghiote> s
<thiago-ghiote> problemas com drive da placa de video xorg server
<thiago-ghiote> lightdm
<thiago-ghiote> "tive que instalar o gdm"
<thiago-ghiote> o microfone
<Ursinha> que tipo de problemas? vc pode explicar exatamente o que acontece, o que não funciona?
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<thiago-ghiote> não lenbro
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, qual seu computador?
<thiago-ghiote> só sei q quando eu fiz a atualização acabou com tudo
<thiago-ghiote> como assim
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<thiago-ghiote> configuração
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Ursinha> a marca dele, é notebook? se sim, qual modelo?
<thiago-ghiote> é pc
<thiago-ghiote> 4 gb de memoria
<Ursinha> nossa, pc
<Ursinha> que beleza
<thiago-ghiote> processador amd phenom ii x6
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, qual sua placa de video?
<thiago-ghiote> nvidia geforce 9500gt
<thiago-ghiote> detalhes
<thiago-ghiote> "uso 2 monitores"
<thiago-ghiote> será que eu tenho que formatar ??
<Ursinha> não, pelamor de Deus
<thiago-ghiote> ah sim
<thiago-ghiote> tbm tive problemas como dependencias de pacotes
<thiago-ghiote> aff
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, olha só... se vc tá atualizando o ubuntu direitinho, como manda o figurino, não era pra ter estragado ele todo assim
<thiago-ghiote> vou formatar
<thiago-ghiote> mais já to quase desistindo do ubuntu
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, primeiro, tenha paciencia
<thiago-ghiote> aparece probelmas que nunca apareceu na versão 10.10
<Ursinha> eu não consigo ajudar vc se vc não se acalmar
<Ursinha> eu to usando a 12.10 e não tenho problema com nada
<Ursinha> por isso respira fundo
<thiago-ghiote> se eu atualizar
<thiago-ghiote> a 12.10
<thiago-ghiote> será que volta
<Ursinha> não tem como eu saber o que houve com vc ai, só se vc me disser
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<thiago-ghiote> rapaz
<Ursinha> pra vc testar, pega um liveCD ou liveUSB do ubuntu e boota nele pra ver se tudo funciona
<Ursinha> se funcionar, vai funcionar :P
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<thiago-ghiote> só uma pergunta
<thiago-ghiote> vc ta usando 12.10
<thiago-ghiote> não é
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Ursinha> estou sim
<Ursinha> mas meu hardware é diferente do seu
<thiago-ghiote> se eu atualizar eu perco os meus arquivos
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Ursinha> não é pra perder
<thiago-ghiote> programas instalados essas coisa
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Ursinha> abre um terminal ai, por favor
 * xispirito não joga neste nível
<Ursinha> lspci | grep aphic
<thiago-ghiote> já abrir
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, executa isso ai que eu colei, por favor
<Ursinha> lspci | grep aphic
<thiago-ghiote> pronto
<Ursinha> a saida deve ser uma linha só
<thiago-ghiote> pronto fiz
<Ursinha> cola a saida aqui pra mim, por favor
<Ursinha> se for uma linha
<Ursinha> ou duas
<Ursinha> :P
<thiago-ghiote> mais mano
<thiago-ghiote> não apareceu nada
<Ursinha> afe, como assim?
<thiago-ghiote> executei isso no terminal
<thiago-ghiote> não abriu nada
<Ursinha> não vai abrir mesmo
<Ursinha> vai só sair uma linha de texto
<Ursinha> assim
<Ursinha> 20:17:38 ursula@marvin: ~ $ lspci | grep aphic
<Ursinha> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<thiago-ghiote> pois é
<thiago-ghiote> eu já tinha tentado isso antes
<thiago-ghiote> mano
<Ursinha> pois é, é essa linha que eu quero ver
<thiago-ghiote> que saber
<thiago-ghiote> vou baixar a 12.10
<Ursinha> vc consegue seguir o raciocinio aqui comigo ou não?
<thiago-ghiote> beta
<Ursinha> beleza
<thiago-ghiote> será
<thiago-ghiote> que vai voltar ao normal
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<xispirito> se você ajudar, pode ser que volte =D
<Ursinha> eu não sei, minha bola de cristal quebrou
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<thiago-ghiote> e outra
<thiago-ghiote> essa versão ta boa mesmo
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Ursinha> eu acho que sim
<thiago-ghiote> e depois
<thiago-ghiote> que lançar o normal
<thiago-ghiote> tenho
<thiago-ghiote> que baixar
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, digita tudo numa linha só, por favor
<thiago-ghiote> e formatar de novo é
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Ursinha> se vc não começar a fazer isso, vou assumir que vc está de sacanagem
<thiago-ghiote> rsrs
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, vamos lá, repita sua pergunta numa frase só, por favor :)
<thiago-ghiote> se eu baixar o beta final e depois lançar a versão normal tenho que baixar e instalar de novo é ??
<Ursinha> aeeee
<Ursinha> então, não
<thiago-ghiote> só atualizar não é
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, se vc instalar o beta, é só fazer apt-get update, apt-get upgrade pra atualizar pra versão final
<thiago-ghiote> ok
<xispirito> Ursinha: eu assumo as bomba mediante pagamento ...
<thiago-ghiote> vou baixar e instalar amanhã muito obrigado pela atenção
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, mas tenta baixar o beta 2 e rodar do USB, ai vc ve se tudo funciona como deveria, beleza?
<thiago-ghiote> s
<thiago-ghiote> ok
<Ursinha> beleza
<Ursinha> boa sorte
<thiago-ghiote> vei não sou fã boy mais ubuntu ta recheado de bugs desda versão 11.04
<Ursinha> acho que vc deu azar
<xispirito> eu experimentei e, sinceramnete, não vi bug nenhum ...
<thiago-ghiote> só sei de uma coisa quando vi esse unity achei que nunca ia me acostumar agora não vivo sem rsrs
<Ursinha> não está ruim desse jeito não, pelo contrário... eu tenho um vaio velho aqui e ele tá rodando o 11.04 e tá bonitinho
<Ursinha> hehe
<thiago-ghiote> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<thiago-ghiote> baixo qual ?
<thiago-ghiote> o meu é 64bits
<thiago-ghiote> isso ai eu sei
<Ursinha> 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<Ursinha> esse aí
<xispirito> Ursinha: diz pro pessoal me pagar um salário, qualquer cinco mil serve, e eu faço o melhor suporte da rede
<thiago-ghiote> depois disso só fazer "apt-get update, apt-get upgrade" pra baixar a versão atual não é ??
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, isso, depois de instalada a versão beta, fazendo só isso ele atualiza pra final
<thiago-ghiote> sem precisar baixar novamente
<Ursinha> xispirito, hehehe
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, sem precisar reinstalar
<thiago-ghiote> ursinha vc é mulher ??
<xispirito> 0.0
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, acho que sim né... qual o espanto?
<xispirito> imagina um barbado com nome de Ursinha ...
<Jorjao> ou não
<thiago-ghiote> é sério
<thiago-ghiote> ??
<Jorjao> na verdade meu nome é Valdemar
<thiago-ghiote> aff
<thiago-ghiote> ursinha  tem facebook
<xispirito> ahah
<Jorjao> po, ninguem via hermes e renato
<Jorjao> :P
<Jorjao> thiago-ghiote, eu sou mulher sim
<xispirito> eu vi uma vez, do cara que "estrupava" a abóbora
<thiago-ghiote> https://www.facebook.com/thiagoghiotegeek
<thiago-ghiote> ai me add
<Ursinha> aham
<xispirito> agora ele pede seu msn, e depois um strip na cam =D
<xispirito> aaaa to mentindo?
<thiago-ghiote> aff
<Ursinha> então né
<Ursinha> thiago-ghiote, baixa a imagem lá e testa, faz um USB bootavel
<thiago-ghiote> ok
<thiago-ghiote> to baixando
<alexactis> alguem conhece algum prog para assistir tv online?
<xispirito> zapping
<xispirito> supondo que use gnome
<xispirito> tem o freetuxtv também
<alexactis> uso o unity
<alexactis> unit
<alexactis> perdão
<xispirito> então usa Gnome
<Ursinha> é unity mesmo :)
<alexactis> ora pois
<Ursinha> xispirito, isso não é bem dar uma solução pro cara, hehe
<alexactis> esse zaping a programação é em portuga?
<thiago-ghiote> ursinha
<Ursinha> alexactis, vc consegue rodar programas do gnome no unity normalmente
<Ursinha> tem só que instalar
<xispirito> Ursinha: quis dizer que se ele usa Unity, usa também gnome, afinal Unity apenas roda em cima ...
<xispirito> mas fiqeui com preguiça de escrever tudo =DF
<Ursinha> xispirito, entendi o que vc quis dizer
<Ursinha> lol
<alexactis> calma gente já entendi o Unity é um front end para o gnome, né isso?
<alexactis> tipo um mod
<xispirito> isso
<alexactis> então esse zapping é bom, pq tava vendo um tal de conexão tev on maso site tá fora do ar
<xispirito> alexactis: para dizer a verdade, eu nunca usei, apenas rodei o comando: apt-cache search television
<alexactis> a tá
<xispirito> eu não sou lá do tipo que assiste televisão o.0
<Ursinha> o unity usa algumas bibliotecas do gnome, tá meio longe de ser um mod dele :)
<alexactis> entendi
<xispirito> tira o unity e põe o shell de volta = gnome =D
<xispirito> aliás, Ursinha, Unity foi escrito em QT?
<Ursinha> xispirito, o 3d não
<xispirito> entendi
<Ursinha> o 3d é nux, o 2d era qt
<xispirito> acho o QT tão mais legal *-*
<alexactis> acham melhor o gnome que o unit?
<alexactis> eu tô gostando dele apesar de ocorrer alguns bug aqui quando abro o thunderbird e o libreoffice ao mesmo tempo
<xispirito> tenho para mim que não existe melhor, cada um se sente mais conforavel em um deles
<xispirito> em termos de funcionalidade, são praticamente equivalentes
<xispirito> com um ou outro pormenor de diferença ...
<alexactis> o freetuxtv não tem na lista de progs testados pela canonical e o Zapping dá erro
<alexactis> Couldn't open /dev/video0
<xispirito> não tem como estar tudo, mesmo para um empresa grande =D
<xispirito> #testar
<xispirito> a não ser que me paguem um salário, qualquer cinco mil, e eu testo, tudo
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-03
<xdoctor> Celsinho, boa noite
<xdoctor> Celsinho, parente do celso ??
<mwallacesd> Ahahahahaha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPZW8_ID-l4&feature=share
<mwallacesd> So nice!
 * mwallacesd esta morrendo de rir!
<RxDx> qual a melhor maneira de se instalar o Ubuntu? Baixando do site oficial ou do repositorio ubuntu?
<xGrind> RxDx, como assim repositorio?
<williamneto> Boa noite,alguem ai?
<flayke> bom dia
<xuxuco`fazendo`t> alguem ai
<xuxuco`fazendo`t> manja de apache?
<flayke> cara to usando o webtop do atrix pra entra aqui
<taranto> senhores
<taranto> alguem usa HTB?
<taranto> SuBmUnDo, usa HTB?
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<ivanbajr> Alguém utilizar o ghamachi em ubuntu?
<ivanbajr> ok
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> menina
<MarconM> meninas*
<Rudolf> MarconM: tinha um cara te procurando desesperado esses dias
<Rudolf> MarconM: jx.... alguma coisa
<MarconM> a sim
<Rudolf> MarconM: paga o cara véio
<MarconM> auehaueau
 * MarconM não deve para ninguem
<MarconM> Rudolf: sim ele quer instlar um programa no ubuntu protocolo QQ e nao ta conseguindo
<Rudolf> MarconM: ah, ele quer falar com as chinezinhas
<Rudolf> MarconM: o kopete tem
<Rudolf> MarconM: o pidgin também
<MarconM> Rudolf: tem nao
<Rudolf> MarconM: tem sim
<MarconM> mas esse QQ é programa de la .. ja tem um monte de coisa integrado
<Rudolf> MarconM: na verdade a dificuldade é criar a conta
<MarconM> é muito melhor até do que MSN e skype
<Rudolf> MarconM: depois é só conectar
<Rudolf> MarconM: kde-base/kopete:qq
<MarconM> Rudolf: criar a conta é o de menos
<MarconM> soh tem que saber um poco de chines
<MarconM> rsrs
<Rudolf> MarconM: eu pedi pra uma amiga
<Rudolf> MarconM: não entendia lhuuuufas
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> eu consegui criar mas muito tempo depois
<MarconM> ja tava estudando a mais de 6 meses chines
<MarconM> dae q eu fui sabendo o minimo
<MarconM> msm assim apanhei
<MarconM> cara nao entendo a M$ ... eles sao os unicos q fazem os programas para eles .. q da conflito com eles mesmos
<MarconM> o SQL da microsoft tem muito bug veiooooooo
<MarconM> se baixa ele tem 100mb ..dae vai baixando os path de correção ... quando vai somar ja baixou quase 800mb de arquivo
<Rudolf> heuheiuhiuehueheiuhe
<Rudolf> MarconM: por aí
<MarconM> Rudolf: eles são confusos raheauheuaheauae
<galvao> bom dia!!
<galvao> alguem sabe como remover o gwibber sem destruir o ubuntu?
<Rudolf> galvao: deixa o cara
<Rudolf> galvao: não faz mal nenhum
<galvao> Rudolf: ele abre sem eu pedir e fica o indicador avisando que tem mensagem
<galvao> ele que nao me deixa
<Rudolf> galvao: find ~/ |grep gwibber
<galvao> rsrsrsrs
<galvao> ok vou la no terminal
<galvao> ja fiz
<Rudolf> galvao: o que retornou?
<galvao> Rudolf: pode colar aqui?
<Rudolf> galvao: patebin
<galvao> ok
<Rudolf> galvao: pastebin.com
<galvao> http://pastebin.com/MexZ59s4
<galvao> Rudolf: Viu ai?
<Rudolf> galvao: vc não usa o gwibber né?
<galvao> eu nao
<Rudolf> galvao: rm -rf nisso tudo aí
<galvao> Rudolf: no terminal usar o rm -rf, so isso?
<Rudolf> galvao: jura
<galvao> jura??
<Rudolf> galvao: vc tem que especificar o que quer apagar
<galvao> no caso rm -rf gwibber
<Rudolf> galvao: existe algum arquivo gwibber na sua pasta?
<Rudolf> galvao: ls -l |grep gwibber
<galvao> nao listao nada
<galvao> listou nada
<SGt-Tacabala> bom dia
<SGt-Tacabala> pessoal mais uma vez vcenho recorrer a vocês
<SGt-Tacabala> gostaria de saber como faço para deixar permissão do modo grafico como administrador
<SGt-Tacabala> para eu eu possa colar arquivos em qualquer pasta
<SGt-Tacabala> pois é chato
<SGt-Tacabala> nao tem permissao
<SGt-Tacabala> nao tem permissao
<Rudolf> galvao: então não existe ESTE ARQUIVO
<Rudolf> galvao: vc tem que apagar os arquivos que apareceram lá no pastebin
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: use cp ou mv após o su -
<SGt-Tacabala> só em texto né
<SGt-Tacabala> foda
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: não, mas é o ideal
<SGt-Tacabala> quando a pasta de area de trabalho esta com á
<SGt-Tacabala> como é o nome raiz da maldita?
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: cuma?
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: não entendi
<galvao> Rudolf: ok vou fazer isso
<galvao> obrigado
<Rudolf> galvao: vc sabe o que está fazendo?
<SGt-Tacabala> a pasta destinada a desktop esta escrito com á
<galvao> rsrsr, to fazendo nao muito ciente
<SGt-Tacabala> então
<SGt-Tacabala> cd área de trabalho
<galvao> entrar pelo nautilus e apagar
<SGt-Tacabala> não acha
<SGt-Tacabala> como é o nome
<SGt-Tacabala> ?
<Rudolf> galvao: vc está apagando as configurações do programa que te incomoda
<Rudolf> galvao: minha esperança é que ele pare de te encher
<galvao> certo.
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: ten cd <tab>
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: deve aparecer as opções
<galvao> Rudolf vou fazer aqui. obrigado mais uma vez
<SGt-Tacabala> rapaz esse trem de linux da trabalho em
<SGt-Tacabala> huahuahuauha
<SGt-Tacabala> rudolf obrigado
<galvao> Rudolf: encontrei essa materia aqui   http://geekvigarista.com/os/linux/ubuntu-linux/removendo-o-gwibber-e-desabilitando-o-gwibber-service-no-ubuntu
<Rudolf> galvao: find ./ -name "*gwibber*" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Rudolf> galvao: boa
<Rudolf> galvao: eu nem imagino o que seja esse gwibber
<galvao> e um programa que abre as contas de facebook, twitter.....
<galvao> fui, obrigado
<SGt-Tacabala> cara
<SGt-Tacabala> na boa
<SGt-Tacabala> eu até entendo que linux é seguro e coisa e tal
<SGt-Tacabala> mais da uma mão de obra fazer coisas basicas
<SGt-Tacabala> eu me logo como administrador do sistema
<SGt-Tacabala> eu como administrador não posso em modo default  mexer em nada das pastas dentro de etc
<SGt-Tacabala> se não for como root
<SGt-Tacabala> gostaria de saber que equação é essa  que não me faz entender
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: você já leu o guiafoca ?
<SGt-Tacabala> creio que nao
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: deveria
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: você precisa entender a essencia do sistema
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: ou suas críticas ao mesmo não fazem sentido
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: não existe administrador no linux
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: ou você é root, ou não é nada
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: ainda que vc esteja no grupo wheel
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: a grande maioria dos arquivos de configuração não lhe serao acessíveis sem ser root
<SGt-Tacabala> certo
<SGt-Tacabala> rudolf
<SGt-Tacabala> tu manjas de squid?
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: já usei bastante
<SGt-Tacabala> me diz uma coisa
<SGt-Tacabala> e possivel colocar no
<SGt-Tacabala> acl  bloqueados url_regex   um arquivo  com todas as urls bloqueadas?
<SGt-Tacabala> por exemplo
<SGt-Tacabala> no tuto que estou seguindo ele mostra
<SGt-Tacabala> acl etc url_regex  palavra1 palavra2  palavra3
<SGt-Tacabala> é possivel colocar url_regex /etc/squid/bloqueados/lista.algumacoisa?
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: sim, é possível usar apenas um arquivo
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: alias, é o ideal
<SGt-Tacabala> ok e dessa forma mesmo?
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: acredito que use aspas no caminho/nome do arquivo
<SGt-Tacabala> ok
<SGt-Tacabala> obrigado vou pesquisar
<SGt-Tacabala> :)
<SGt-Tacabala> -i  o que significa?
<Rudolf> depende do programa
<SGt-Tacabala> squid
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: interface? não lembro
<Rudolf> SGt-Tacabala: man squid
<SGt-Tacabala> ok
<Peste_Bubonica> Have you ever seen the rain?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: it's rainning men
<Peste_Bubonica> vazei
<Peste_Bubonica> essa é uma boa musica pra ribeirao preto
<Peste_Bubonica> Have you ever seen the rain
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pior é o cara ter a cara de pau de contar na aula de ingles que estava dançando essa musca no trabalho MUITO ANIMADAMENTE e o chefe o pegar em flagrante
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vixi
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, torcer pro chefe ser baitola tb
<Rudolf> é, vixi
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: putz, falando em baitola
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: minha patroa estressou forte ontem no mercado
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: nada a ver com a bichona que trabalha lá
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: no extra ali perto da prefeitura
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: mas eu tava na fila
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: veio uma mulher com pouca coisa, deixei passar na frente
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: acredita que a mulher ficou conversando mil fococas com a moça do caixa?
<Peste_Bubonica> puta q pariu
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e quando minha esposa reclamou
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: uai, ele deixou eu passar
<Peste_Bubonica> vc sendo gentil e muié esculaxando
<Peste_Bubonica> nossa
<Peste_Bubonica> é forgada ainda
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: muito
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e continou conversando
<Peste_Bubonica> ow, vc tem coragem de ser cara de pau assim?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: as duas
<Peste_Bubonica> como pode véio
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tenho não cra
<Peste_Bubonica> é foda né
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tenho senso, educação e geralmente tento me colocar no lugar dos outros
<Peste_Bubonica> domingo de manha inventei de ir no mercado tb
<Peste_Bubonica> tava com o carrinho meio cheio, e um maluco veio com umas 6 latinhas de ceva e uma coca na mao
<Peste_Bubonica> nao colocou na cesta. tava quase caindo
<Peste_Bubonica> só que o maluco chegou tentando passar minha frente na caruda no caixa
<Peste_Bubonica> ai, fehei ele com o carrinho
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: heuheiueheiuhieuhieue
<Peste_Bubonica> encostei na gui a de metal ta ligado?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: custa um, posso ir
<Peste_Bubonica> entao mano
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, ele pediu
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ou ao menos olhar na sua cara
<Peste_Bubonica> brother, posso passar dapidinho
<Rudolf> "o filho da puta, posso passar antes?"
<Peste_Bubonica> entao velho
<Peste_Bubonica> vai toma no cu
<Peste_Bubonica> ai, deixei ele passar
<Peste_Bubonica> eu ja tava no caixa
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é, criançada mal educada
<Peste_Bubonica> ele nao tentou correr na frente. ele tentou empurrar meu carrinho pra tras enquanto o maluco pagava
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: na minha epoca (TO VEIO) se fosse mal educado minha mãe deitava a mão
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: heuheiuehiueheuheiuheiuehiueh
<Peste_Bubonica> aí expremi o carrinho na grade
<Peste_Bubonica> auhuhauhahuauh
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, opa... isso vem de berço velho
<Peste_Bubonica> educação, gentileza. cabe em qualquer lugar
<Peste_Bubonica> tenho duas vizinhas senhoras ja
<Peste_Bubonica> precisa ver como a negada da rua tratam eles
<Peste_Bubonica> uma vai até se mudar
<Rudolf> vish
<Peste_Bubonica> tudo filho da puta sem educação
<Peste_Bubonica> bando de maconheiro da disgraça
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: cada um por si, deus por todos
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, uma vai se mudar, pq reclamou que os meninos pisaram na calçada que ela tinha acabado de fazer
<Peste_Bubonica> e era verdade. eu vi
<Rudolf> aff
<Peste_Bubonica> os muleques pisaram tudo la no cimento
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, ela foi pedir pra mae deles conversar com eles
<Peste_Bubonica> a mulher ainda achou ruim, e esculaxou a véia
<Peste_Bubonica> são tudo maconheiro
<Peste_Bubonica> um foi preso pq pediu um lanche na propria casa e roubou o entregador
<Peste_Bubonica> pensa na ingeligência
<Peste_Bubonica> ahuuhauhauha
<Peste_Bubonica> lembra que te falei?
<GuilhermeCunha>  bah
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, agora se deram bem. esculaxaram a véia, e vai mudar um policial do águia na casa dela
<Peste_Bubonica> vai ser vizinho deles :)
<GuilhermeCunha> hahaha
<Peste_Bubonica> eu racho o bico
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, o cara tomou no cu
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, foi preso por assalto com arma branca, formação de quadrilha e premeditação
<Peste_Bubonica> por causa de 50 conto e 2 lanches
<GuilhermeCunha> mega larica
<Peste_Bubonica> GuilhermeCunha, sim... um babaca
<GuilhermeCunha> bah
<GuilhermeCunha> :P
<Peste_Bubonica> muleque. 19 anos
<Peste_Bubonica> ja sentou na graxa
<GuilhermeCunha> é verdade
<GuilhermeCunha> haha
<Peste_Bubonica> ah
<Peste_Bubonica> ainda foi processador por aliciar menores no crime
<Peste_Bubonica> pq ele pediu pra um menino atender e ir chamar ele caso o cara tivesse dinheiro na pochete
<Peste_Bubonica> se fudeu violentamente
<GuilhermeCunha> ahuAHEUAHEuAE
<Peste_Bubonica> vou achar a noticia aqui
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pior que não deve ter mudado em nada
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: nem o carater dele
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: nem o da mãe
<Peste_Bubonica> pira
<Peste_Bubonica> http://www.atribunaregional.com.br/index.php?pg=exibir_noticia&id_noticia=11186
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, a mãe nao mora com eles.. qdo as duas filhas engravidaram, a mae deles arrumou um maluco de 19 anos e mudou pra sta rosa de viterbo
<Peste_Bubonica> vem duas vezes por mes ver as filhas que ficaram em casa com o pai alcoolatra
<Peste_Bubonica> coisa de estrutura velho
<Peste_Bubonica> esse é o exemplo classico de uma familia perdida
<Peste_Bubonica> justamente onde a negada vem comprar voto
<Peste_Bubonica> :D
<Peste_Bubonica> tenho o exemplo classico das escórias do pais bem na porta de casa
<GuilhermeCunha> AEAUEHAUEHAUE
<Peste_Bubonica> é bom que posso apontar pra minha filha... e dizer: isso é tudo que vc nao deve ser
<Peste_Bubonica> pior que cresci com eles. a gente brincava junto, jogava bola, baralho na porta de casa
<Peste_Bubonica> depois a inocência se vai, e o exemplo de dentro de casa fala tudo
<Peste_Bubonica> cada um foi pra um canto
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: sei como é
<GuilhermeCunha> que loucura
<Peste_Bubonica> mano, contando ninguem acredita
<Peste_Bubonica> mas esta a menos de 20 metros de casa essa situação toda
<Peste_Bubonica> moram 3 casas pra cima da minha, do outro lado da rua
<Peste_Bubonica> huauhauhauhauhauhauhuhauhauha
<Peste_Bubonica> criatividade é tudo
<Peste_Bubonica> http://piadasnerds.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/eclipse.jpg
<xispirito> nosso país prticamente incita a criminalidade =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: a partir do momento que não se pune..
<Rudolf> xispirito: galera já toca um foda-se
<Rudolf> xispirito: vão ter medo do que?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ontem jogaram um tijolo no busão que a patroa vai para o hc
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: 12:00
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tem nem medo ou vergonha mais
<xispirito> não acho que punir seja o caso ... o negócio é que os meios "legais" exigem força, é tudo difícil, caro saca, precário
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: pior que pelo que soube, qualquer preju o motorista paga
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, é pq nao tem punição
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, q q tem jogar um tijolo? se for um menor, poderiam até ter matado uma gravida no busa
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, eles seriam apenas "apreendidos"
<Peste_Bubonica> ahuauhauhuha
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é, tinha uma senhora atras do vidro
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tinha que colocar no toba dos pais
<Peste_Bubonica> mano, enquanto nao tem educação, tem que pelo menos ter punição
<Peste_Bubonica> o maluco tem que ter medo de fazer merda
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: filho para febem? ok. pai para a cadeia
<Peste_Bubonica> tem que saber que vai tomar no cu na certa
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, sim...
<Peste_Bubonica> com certeza
<Peste_Bubonica> tinha que foder a geral
<Peste_Bubonica> pai, o filho
<Peste_Bubonica> pq nos EUA crianças de 12 anos vao pra cadeia?
<Peste_Bubonica> pq merecem fi
<xispirito> eu penso que talvez seja mais profundo ... não tem infraestrutura, não tem escola, não tem trabalho
<xispirito> dai dá nisto dae
<Peste_Bubonica> eu com 12 anos sabia que nao devia atirar em ninguem com uma 380
<Peste_Bubonica> xispirito, logico
<Peste_Bubonica> xispirito, mas enqunato nao tiver, pelo menos punição tem que ter
<Peste_Bubonica> se nao descamba de vez
<xispirito> então colcamos um campo de concentração no meio de cada cidade, resolvia
<xispirito> o.0
<Peste_Bubonica> mano, nao precisaria nem por ninguem la
<Peste_Bubonica> só de construir, negada ia cagar pelas pernas
<Peste_Bubonica> muda o codigo penal, e começa a foder o maluco de verdade
<xispirito> eu acho que não é este o caminho ...
<Peste_Bubonica> tambem acho q nao e
<xispirito> você está atirando no própio pé
<Peste_Bubonica> mas é um paleativo
<Peste_Bubonica> se nao, fica como está
<Peste_Bubonica> grupos humanitários defendendo a consciência social de bandidos, e eles estuprando e matando por aí
<Peste_Bubonica> o estado deve intervir. deve ser severo com quem nao é sociável
<xispirito> tem que investir em infraestrutura primeiramente, eu penso assim
<Peste_Bubonica> xispirito, nao dá tempo
<xispirito> então coloca os milico na rua, atirando em todo mundo =D
<Peste_Bubonica> vc vai esperar mais 3 geraçoes até surtir efeito
<Peste_Bubonica> xispirito, nao é atirar. é ter lei
<Peste_Bubonica> xispirito, dirigiu bebado, matou criança na rua
<Peste_Bubonica> 20 anos na cadeia
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tem condicional
<Peste_Bubonica> nao tem prisão domiciliar
<Rudolf> xispirito: se vc investir em infra, nego vai lá e destroi, quebra, pixa, pq não tem educação
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas sim, tem que ter ambos
<Rudolf> xispirito: infra e punição
<Peste_Bubonica> lógico
<xispirito> Rudolf: quando digo infra, digo educação também
<Peste_Bubonica> educação resolveria tudo
<Peste_Bubonica> embora existam pessoas q simplesmente nao tem condições
<Peste_Bubonica> nao somos maquinas programáveis
<Peste_Bubonica> sempre vai ter um perdido
<Peste_Bubonica> pra isso, PÚNIÇÃO
<xispirito> ah claro que somos =D
<xispirito> eles programam todo dia
<xispirito> eles te dizem o que comer, vestir, como agir ...
<xispirito> e você acha legal, cool, da moda =D
<Peste_Bubonica> xiang, sim... mas aí é um estilo de vida que vc escolhe
<Peste_Bubonica> vc sempre pode comprar um rancho e ir morar com periquitos
<xispirito> aehuaehuaeu
<Peste_Bubonica> a menos que alguem va la e te mate tb
<Peste_Bubonica> pra roubar as penas deles
<Peste_Bubonica> :)
<galvao> descupem eu entrometer na conver.  E que tudo isso ai ja virou uma bola de neve
<galvao> tudo que foi dito ai e simples remediar
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: negócio é legalizar o "Judge Dreed"
<galvao> o ser humano ta perdido, se afastou de Deus
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: lei, juiz e executor em tempo real
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, puts, verdade
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: alias, fizeram um novo
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: tu viu?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, os traficantes saõ dreed
<xispirito> o ser humano está mais perto de "Deus" do que nunca, se afastar ... pode ser que melhore =D
<Peste_Bubonica> pq nao podemos ser tb
<Rudolf> galvao: e vice-versa
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vi ontem mano
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vou ter que baixar aquilo
<Peste_Bubonica> auhauhauhuhauhahua
<galvao> Deus esta sempre perto  mais o homem nao quer saber dele
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vc foi condenado: e sera punido agora
<Peste_Bubonica> auhauhuha
<galvao> quer apenas regiliosidade
<go_mtz_rs> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAA
<xispirito> Deus ... o.0
<galvao> O homem é incapaz de resulves sozinho sobre isso
<go_mtz_rs> lol UM SALVE PRA QUEM TINHA QUE ACORDA AS 8 E ACORDO AS 11:30 lol
<galvao> salve salve
<go_mtz_rs> Xisprito zoiudo lol
<go_mtz_rs> e ai galvão bueno
<galvao> Tem muto regiliosidade na praça mais nada de comunhao com Deus
<xispirito> eu gosto muito deste vídeo
<xispirito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGPUdomqS5E
<galvao> go_mtz_rs; blz
<go_mtz_rs> gente...religião cada um tem a sua...(ou não tem nenhuma)
<go_mtz_rs> isso é uma conversa sem fim que geralmente não acaba bem
<Peste_Bubonica> galvao, diga isso pra quem arranca os olhos da propria mae
<Peste_Bubonica> pra ele ir falar com deus
<xispirito> as pessoas não respeitam, "se você não for do meu time, está errado"
<galvao> pois e
<xispirito> e acredito que isto seja um ato programado, divida e conquiste
<galvao> Peste _Bubonica: esse como muitos e ate nos fazemos parte da ignorancia da palavra de Deus
<galvao> Nao to falando de Religiao
<go_mtz_rs> olha Xisprito...eu tou ATEU___eu vi uma imagem ontem que dizia o seguinte: ..."Religião é como Circuncisão se tivesse que esperar até os 21 anos para escolher...quem sabe o caminho de cada um não seria outro"...
<galvao> nao to julgando ninguem
<xispirito> não me entra na cabeça que um ser extraterrestre tenha vindo a este ponto do universo, construído tudo com seus super poderes, inventado um raça de humanóides e dado todo o universo a esta raça, depois ido embora dormir, não dá ...
<galvao> xispirito: Deus nao esta dormindo
<galvao> as pesseoas que se desligaram dele
<xispirito> então eu preciso falar com ele, onde está?
<galvao> em qualquer lugar
<xispirito> huaehuaeuaehuae
<galvao> aqui , ai, ....
<galvao> todos falam que iso ou aqui, educacao, politica..... vai resolver os problemas. jamais se o ser humano que as faz esta decaido
<xispirito> então nós somos os filhos pródigos de uma divindade, tendo direito supremo sobre a natureza ... quanta humildade =D
<galvao> o planeta terra foi feio para oser humano. sim
<xispirito> hhuaaehuehua
<xispirito> é, o sol ainda gira em torno da terra ...
<galvao> somos criaturas de Deus nao filhos
<go_mtz_rs> gevamos desenvolver um algoritmo pra tentar uma conexão =D
<galvao> a Biblia nunca disse que o sol girava em torno da terra
<Rudolf> galvao: tu fuma algo ilegal de vez em quando
<Rudolf> galvao: dá um tapinha?
<Rudolf> na pantera
<galvao> nao meu amigo Rudolf
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<go_mtz_rs> RI ALTO
<go_mtz_rs> RUDOLF = HEADSHOT
<xispirito> aha, camper maquiavélico =D
<go_mtz_rs> fato...!
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> xispirito: quem disse que deu todo o universo?
<Rudolf> heueheiuheiuheiueh
<Rudolf> xispirito: o negócio que aqui é um planeta prisão
<galvao> o home
<Rudolf> xispirito: estamos aqui por que somos escória do universo
<galvao> homem que se aprisionou
<xispirito> eu penso que ainda somos ignorantes demais para tentar presumir o porque de algo existir ...
<xispirito> não podemos ter a presunção de sermos tão sábios
<xispirito> porque se já sabes tudo, para que aprender mais?
<go_mtz_rs> meu...eu sei onde estão os estraterrestres que fizeram tudo isso
<go_mtz_rs> eles estão no acre
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> tem coisas que é esquisito, tipo um boneco esculpido de um homem com uma roupa espacial, datado de 2000 ac ...
<galvao> eu sempre quero aprender mais de Deus, pq preciso
<galvao> nunca tenho a presuncao de que sou o sabio do universo
<MarconM> o.O
<MarconM> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic =)
<galvao> go_mtz_rs: ai vc ta assintindo muito history
<Rudolf> MarconM: i'm off
<Rudolf> heuehieuhieuheiuh
<xispirito> galvao: você sabe quem, quando e como foi criado o universo ... "sábios" de todas as partes do mundo estão a milênios estudando e você já sabe, és no mínimo, um gênio
<galvao> a biblia diz de forma simple
<liox_> bom dia
<MarconM> bom dia
<liox_> alguem ai ja instalou certificados startssl?
<galvao> basta crer ou nao
<go_mtz_rs> galvão não perco tempo com religião ou televisão...prefiro queimar meus neuronios estudando algo que realmente não me torne um ignorante
<galvao> go_mtz_rs: nem eu, prefiro queimar meus neuronios e ler a minha biblia
<xispirito> o negócio é comer bigmac, ser gentil e inofensivo, pagar as contas em dia e continuar produzindo ...
<galvao> nao deixo de estudar os conhecimentos cientificos mais jamais deixarei a palavra de |deus de lado
<go_mtz_rs> então continue com tua biblia e respeite minha opinião....pq não estou te desrespeitando
<galvao> respeito sim
<galvao> apenas to colocando a minha
<go_mtz_rs> coloque a tua para todos...não voltado diretamente a mim...pois isso é uma coisa que realmente não me interessa
<galvao> go_mtz_rs: so falei em direcao avc quando vc deboxou sobre extra terrestes, coisa que nem falei,
<rafaelsoaresbr_> liox_: o que vc pretende fazer?
<go_mtz_rs> então se não foi vc que falou....quer dizer que não falei pra vc
<galvao> ok
<liox_> rafaelsoaresbr_: seguinte nos temos um VPS na linode
<go_mtz_rs> e outra...isso é apenas uma brincadeira pq dizem que o acre não existe...
<go_mtz_rs> e papo encerrado...
<galvao> go_mtz_rs: tranquilo
<liox_> rafaelsoaresbr_: segui o gui do servidor perfeito Ubuntu OCm ips config
<liox_> esta funcionando normalmente
<xispirito> lá por 1000 e alguma coisa DC, existia lá pelos países nórdicos o paganismo, com suas cerimonis e etc, uma em especial, era o casamento: consistia do seguinte: os homens tinham de competir entre si, nús, para ver quem era o mais forte e habilidoso ( o que posteriormente, virou as olimpíadas ), as mulheres observavam, e escolhiam os melhores, e com estes casavam ...
<liox_> rafaelsoaresbr_: ai estou tentando instalar um certificado nele
<liox_> free
<liox_> da startssl
<liox_> so q n esta funfando ainda deu um pau fudeu com os emails dos clientes
<xispirito> a mulher era como uma Deusa, o homem, seu discípulo e durante o casamento, eles usavam mascaras ... com chifres ... o que aconteçeu? satan! mate eles, são bruxas
<galvao> realmente no paganismo tinha varis coisas nao so isso
<liox_> ai tive quqe remover as configs
<galvao> e ainda tem s
<liox_> q tinha feito
<liox_> rafaelsoaresbr_: eu tenho uma duvida quando eu instalao esse certificado eh apenas para o IP do servidor ne? os clientes ficam sem?
<xispirito> e dai temos a imagem de satã contemporânea, com chifres =D
<galvao> em todo paganismo ou religiao ligada ao paganismo ate hoje se tem uma mulher na frente
<galvao> isso foi imagem criada em algum periodo da historia, mais nada que se tenha referencia na biblia
<xispirito> o natal ... nascimento de cristo == solstício de inverno, a noite mais longa e no fim, o sol denovo no horizonte, nascendo explendido ...
<rafaelsoaresbr_> liox_: nunca mexi com VPS, usei certificados para SSH, SFTP, etc...
<liox_> rafaelsoaresbr_: hum
<rafaelsoaresbr_> liox_: mas o startssl não precisa pôr nos clientes acredito eu
<xispirito> aliás, no egito também existia um filho de mãe virgem etc etc ... era uma referência clara ao sol
<go_mtz_rs> desculpa liox...qual teu problema ai cara?
<rafaelsoaresbr_> go_mtz_rs: ele quer usar um certificado ssl num servidor VPS
<galvao> o promessa de cristo e desde os primordios da humanidade, e com o tempo varias religioes acabavam adotando isso. mais Cristo e promessa e cumprimento da palavra de \eus
<galvao> Desu
<galvao> Deus
<xispirito> primórdios  = 2000 anos?
<galvao> do principio da humanidade ja devemos ter em torno de 6 a 700 anos
<galvao> 7000
<xispirito> não, só a china tem uns cinco de história, e temos ruinas de construçãoees de 10.000 AC
<go_mtz_rs> é como tu falou rafael:  mas o startssl não precisa pôr nos clientes
<galvao> pelos registros biblicos em torno disso 6000 a 7000 anos
<xispirito> tal qual o imperador amarelo voava em seu dragão, que cospia muito fogo e fumaça quando "decolava"
<galvao> vc ta falando de que?
<xispirito> da história, não feche os olhos a ela =D
<galvao> imoperador amarelo?
<xispirito> unificador da china, que trouxe a paz a eles, uniu os reinos que estavam em uma guerra infindável
<xispirito> é daí que temos os dragões chineses ...
<galvao> histira de chineses
<galvao> falo de biblia
<xispirito> eu falo do mundo, não de um local específico, não de um só povo
<rafaelsoaresbr_> liox_: você usa o cPanel?
<galvao> a biblia e para a humanidade e nao um povo
<liox_> alguem pode me idicar um canal que galera manja de servidor?
<xispirito> não, a bíblia é judia
<xispirito> como o alcorão é islamico
<liox_> rafaelsoaresbr_: n ispconfig
<galvao> a biblia apesar de ter origens hebraicas, nao e judia
<xispirito> então tá =D
<galvao> foi feita para a humanidade
<xispirito> aliás, chega de off-topic, já nos passamos
<galvao> nao tem povo, raça, ;...
<galvao> ok
<galvao> tranquilo
<xispirito> MarconM: não kicka nóis tiu =D
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> ok
<galvao> xispirito: kicka se falar assuntos fora do ubuntu?
<xispirito> se levar ao pé da letra, sim
<galvao> certo
<galvao> eu entrei na conversa da turma ai, rsrsrrs
<MarconM> galvao: nem da nada
<MarconM> mas é bom evitar uma conversa muito longa
<MarconM> galvao: se deixar .. vira bagunça ... daqui a pouco tem nego se xingando
<galvao> MarconM: blz
<xispirito> galvao: beleza, sinta-se em casa
<galvao> MarconM: entendo, sei como e
<MarconM> galvao: ja aconteceu varias vezes, ainda mais futebol e religiao é complicado
<xispirito> e eu quase nem gosto deste assunto =D
<galvao> MarconM: entendo, sim. participei de muita conversa em orkut que virava baderna
<xispirito> mas não xingo ninguém, procuro manter uma conversa amigável no plano das idéias
<galvao> xispirito: sobre o que?
<MarconM> galvao: mas aqui é para ajudar principalmente iniciantes ... se eles entram e ve essa bagunça, ja vao achando q pode
<xispirito> galvao: sobre qualquer coisa interessante
<MarconM> dae começa a baderna
<MarconM> galvao: a noite é mais sussa
<galvao> MarconM: blz
<MarconM> =)
<galvao> MarconM: to sempre aqui procurando ajuda. ontem a ursinha ficou ate umas 20:00h tentando me ajudar
<galvao> MarconM: sou um curioso fã do ubuntu, nao conhece quase nada
<MarconM> sim tambem gosto de dar ajuda para galera
<MarconM> tanto no ubuntu quanto no BSD
<MarconM> xispirito: vou instalar OpenBSD + kde
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> aqui na empresa
<xispirito> aha
<galvao> MarconM: tive um problema ao atualizar pro kernel 16 e mande a mensagem de bug ontem to vendo aparece a solucao
<MarconM> hunm
<xispirito> galvao: mostre-nos
<MarconM> yes =)
<galvao> xispirito: to esperando alguma atualizacao para ver se resolve
<galvao> fiquei sem som.
<MarconM> ixi
<MarconM> sem som é brabo
<MarconM> nao sei da minha vida sem ouvir musica
<xispirito> mas a configuração do kernel, foi você que fez, certo?
<MarconM> '-'
<galvao> MarconM: mais to usando a versao 15 ai da som
<MarconM> a ta
<MarconM> galvao: ta usando ubuntu ou derivados ?
<MarconM> kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu gubuntu
<galvao> MarconM: apenas atualizei pelo terminal
<galvao> ubuntu 12.10 beta 2
<MarconM> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<MarconM> galvao: usar beta é complicado
<galvao> gosto do ubuntu, ja experimentei outros mais me amarrei no unity
<MarconM> galvao: por que nao ficou na lts ?
<galvao> MarconM: gosto da adrenalina
<galvao> rsrsrs
<xispirito> aha =D
<galvao> tava bem no 12.04 ai fico vendo os sites sobre os lancamentos novos nao aguento. ainda resisti aos alphas
<galvao> rsrsr
<galvao> meu note e particionado e as pastas ficam separadas
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> bom galera vou pra casa comer
<MarconM> bom almoço para voces
<xispirito> falo mona
<galvao> MarconM: bom apetite
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<galvao>  boa tarde
<Ursinha> galvao, opa
<galvao> Ursinha, oi
<Ursinha> galvao, vc viu o seu bug lá? eles pediram pra vc rodar um comando
<galvao> pois e , rodei e deu uma mensagem.
<galvao> entrei ate pra mostrar a vc mais vc nao tava
<Ursinha> galvao, pronto, respondi o seu pvt :)
<evandro_> boa tarde
<evandro_> amigos, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 12.04.1 e foi tudo bem, menos minha placa de rede sem fio
<evandro_> alguém pode me dar umas dicas de como corrigir o problema?
<xispirito> evandro_: e qual modelo de placa seria?
<evandro_> já pesquisei no google mas não encontrei nada que resolvesse
<kernel> <LinuxNews> [Feeds Uol Informatica] Vírus faz celular tirar foto secreta a cada dois segundos e cria imagem 3D -
<kernel> olha isso
<kernel> kkkkkk
<xispirito> o.0
<kernel> galera ta inventando de tudo
<evandro_> xispirito, descrição: Network controller
<evandro_>        produto: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<xispirito> kernel: só falta dizer que manda para endereço remoto
<kernel> xispirito, poisé
<kernel> kkkkk
<xispirito> airforce one ... esta eu nunca tinha visto
<evandro_> Minha maquina é um notebook hp compaq nx6105
<xispirito> primeiro resultado da pesquisa: http://mikebeach.org/2011/05/09/bcm4318-airforce-one-54g-in-ubuntu-natty/
<xispirito> http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2008/04/10/instalando-placa-broadcom-corporation-bcm4318-airforce-one-54g/
<xispirito> e nem agradeçe ¬¬
<rafaelsoaresbr_> kk
<xispirito> eu adoro os estes vídeos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRlQ1_KRCCw&feature=relmfu
<galvao> xispirito: resolvido o problema com o kernel
<galvao> o som voltou
<xispirito> galvao: massa =D
<galvao> os caras atualizaram
<xispirito> eu estava achando que você tinha compilado seu própio kernel e acabado sem som ...
<galvao> foi atualizado pelo upgrade
<galvao> aconteceu duas vezes
<galvao> a primeira eu reinstalei o ubuntu
<galvao> xispirito: veja ai https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1059523
<xispirito> é, isto aconteçe vez que outra
<galvao> aconteceu comigo kkk
<xispirito> aha
<galvao> eu gosto dos problemas pq o gostoso e quando vem a solucao
<xispirito> as vezes é legal ... mas nem sempre
<xispirito> tem uns que são catástrofes
<tiagoscd> tarde :)
<galvao> rsrs. tudo tem um jeito
<xispirito> tarde
 * xispirito vai ali almoçar
<tiagoscd> o/
<tiagoscd> por que planos melhores do que ir ao banco em plena primeira semana do mês? #fail
<Sorentto> tarde
<tiagoscd> tarde
<Sorentto> Pessoal, Qual das distro do ubuntu dá para usar numa maquina sem muitos recursos... tem um bom processador(dua core) 3gb de RAM e não vou conseguir alocar mais que 20GB de Disco.(partição)
<Sorentto> uma 10 11 ??? ou menos?
<tiagoscd> 12.04 :)
<Sorentto> corrgindo.. em das distro leia da distro.
<Sorentto> kkkkkk
<Sorentto> oloco tiagoscd
<Sorentto> vira?
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: vira sim pô
<Sorentto> não tem de etr aceleração?
<tiagoscd> tem a versão 2D junto nela
<tiagoscd> pra quem não tem aceleração
<Sorentto> hum. então ta perfeito... vou testar daki uns minutos... estou fazendo uns bkp de segurança...
<tiagoscd> :-)
<Sorentto> viu tiagoscd vc já portou perfil de thunderbird do windows p/ linux?
<Sorentto> eu portei win para win e deu uns pipocos(acho que foi braço curto meu, massss)
<tiagoscd> olha, nunca portei não
<Sorentto> sussa.. isso eu vejo depois que instalar o linux
<Sorentto> :D
<Sorentto> vlw a dica
<tiagoscd> às ordens o/
<tiagoscd> boa sorte com a instalação
<tiagoscd> :)
<Sorentto> :D cansei de usar o win do trab..
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: que bacana :)
<Sorentto> tiagoscd tu não usa putty connection manager não né
<tiagoscd> puty aquele app pra Windows?
<tiagoscd> putty*
<Sorentto> isso
<Sorentto> bom vou mudar a pergunta
<Sorentto> vc sabe me dizer se o ubu ja abre varios terminais em aba?
<Sorentto> porque na verdade o que preciso nada mais é que varios terminais abertos porque preciso logar em varios servidores, etc. mas não queria varias janelas, prefiro aba.
<Sorentto> eu acho que no compiz tinha algo que fazia isso
<Sorentto> sõ nao sei que isso é algo ja nativo do linux
<galvao> sistematico: lembra do problema do som? resolvido
<sistematico> É?
<sistematico> Como?
<galvao> sistematico: lembra do problema do som? resolvido
<galvao> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1059523
<galvao> atualizaram o kernel
<Ursinha> :)
<galvao> minha amiga ursinha me ajudou
<Ursinha> ^^
<tiagoscd> Sorentto: já usei o putty faz muitos anos
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> sim, o gnome-terminal permite trabalhar com várias abas
<tiagoscd> eu sempre tenho umas quinhentas abertas
<tiagoscd> uheauheaeu
<sistematico> Bom dia a todos.
<tiagoscd> indo no banco aqui
<tiagoscd> bom dia sistematico :)
<tiagoscd> então valeu povo, vou lá pro matadouro
<tiagoscd> volto mais tarde
<Ursinha> bom dia sistematico :)
<sistematico> tiagoscd: Pra quem chegou agora, a impressão que dá é que você está falando sozinho, mas vá lá no bando, depois agente conversa.
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: :P fuis
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> bando não, banco.
<sistematico> haeiaeua
<tiagoscd> vivo falando sozinho :P
<antuirno> alguém já comprou algum launchpad da TI?
<Ursinha> sistematico, vc conseguiu resolver aquele problema lá? se não, eu ia olhar hoje
<antuirno> diretamente do site da TI?
<sistematico> Ursinha: Mais ou menos, mas qualquer ajuda é bem vinda.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Vou te passar o código atualizado.
<Ursinha> sistematico, legal :) era o que eu ia pedir
<Ursinha> * tiagoscd has quit (Quit: isso é viver, é aprender, hakuna matata o/)
<Ursinha> criança feliz :P
<sistematico> Ursinha: Terei o maior prazer em incluir seu nome nos créditos.
<sistematico> haiehaieuaheiaeuaiehaie
<Ursinha> sistematico, nossa, eu nem tinha pensado nisso
<Ursinha> hauhauhauh
<sistematico> Sério.
<Ursinha> eu não posso ver um problema que quero resolver
<Ursinha> deve ser doença isso
<sistematico> Eu inclui dois separadores, e estou tentando inserir um menu agora.
<sistematico> E o gtk.Entry eu troquei por gtk.Label.
<sistematico> Ficou bem mais bonito.
<sistematico> Ursinha: http://pastebin.geany.org/Kf8v3/
<sistematico> hbox1 = gtk.HBox(False, 0) # Homogênea, Espaçamento
<sistematico> Ursinha: Incluí uns comentários pra ajudar..
<sistematico> heh
<Ursinha> sistematico, massa :)
<sistematico> tabela.attach(texto1, 0, 1, 0, 1) isso foi a coisa que mais me deu dor de cabeça.
<sistematico> tabela.attach(texto1, coluna a esquerda, coluna a direita, linha acima, linha abaixo)
<sistematico> Eu achava que esses números eram cordenadas do próprio widget, mas na verdade ele indica onde estão os vizinhos para poder se posicionar.
<sistematico> Isso é sinistro.
<galvao> sistematico, e o mesmo aplicativo que vc passou pra mim ontem?
<sistematico> galvao: Sim, com algumas melhorias.
<sistematico> heh
<galvao> posso copiar la no paste
<galvao> ?
<sistematico> galvao: Claro, o programa é livre.
<sistematico> :D
<galvao> blz
<sistematico> Quando ele estiver mais maduro, ele vai estar no Google Code, GitHub ou LaunchPad.
<sistematico> Não sei ainda.
<galvao> sistematico: eu fiz meu primeiroaplicativo ontem. kkkk
<galvao> cosa simples mais foi o primeiro
<sistematico> Legal.
<Ursinha> sistematico, acho que o ubuntu tem um programa pra mostrar isso
<Ursinha> igual o que vc está fazendo
<sistematico> Será?
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehaieuaheiaeuae
<sistematico> Ursinha: Num me desanima não.
<go_mtz_rs> eu quero tchuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sistematico> Ursinha: BTW, eu não uso Ubuntu ;)
<go_mtz_rs> eu quero tchaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<go_mtz_rs> lol
<go_mtz_rs> boa tarde a todos
<Sorentto> tarde go_mtz_rs
<go_mtz_rs> Ursinha...tudo pronto pra versão final do ubuntu 12.10? *-*
<Ursinha> sistematico, gnome-control-center info
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, olha, pronto acho que nunca tá
<Ursinha> software pra ficar pronto sei lá
<Ursinha> o que é pronto né? hauahuahauh
<Ursinha> sistematico, qual distribuição vc usa?
<go_mtz_rs> uahuahua...
<Ursinha> sistematico, as vezes pode ser que usando glade vc consiga fazer os alinhamentos todos sem muito sofrimento
<go_mtz_rs> ai ai ai ai EU AMO MINHA INTERNET
<go_mtz_rs> ¬_¬
<go_mtz_rs> bom gente...vou estudar um pouco...abrass a todos
<sistematico> Ursinha: Arch Linux.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Usando o Glade dá pra fazer isso, mas ele salva um XML, certo?
<Ursinha> sistematico, isso, ele define a interface num xml
<Ursinha> sistematico, o gnome-control-center não mostra aquela informação no arch?
<sistematico> Ursinha: Mostra, mas não vou parar por aí né :D
<sistematico> Ursinha: Esse app está incompleto.
<sistematico> Ursinha: Entende?
<Ursinha> sistematico, acho que sim :) eu só quis te dizer pq eu sei como é frustrante fazer uma coisa toda e descobrir que já existe
<Ursinha> descobrir depois
<sistematico_> Ursinha: Aí, ao invés de tu falar: "Cola seu lspci!", você vai falar: "Usa aquele app do sistematico que mostra tudo e muito mais!".
<sistematico_> haheiaeuaheia
<Ursinha> hauahuhaau
<Ursinha> entendi :)
<Ursinha> boa idéia
<sistematico_> :)
<sistematico_> Ursinha: Vou incluir um botão pra enviar tudo pra um site qualquer, poupando o usuário de abrir o browser, copiar, colar e etc...
<Ursinha> sistematico, vc já viu o script do alsa pra coletar info do sistema?
<Ursinha> ele coleta tudo e manda pro site do alsa, ou gera um arquivo no tmp
<Ursinha> as vezes pode ser util olhar
<Ursinha> ele coleta muita informação, de lsmod até sei lá o que
<sistematico> Sim.
<sistematico> Eu conheço.
<Ursinha> eu usei ontem, quando tava ajudando o galvao
<Ursinha> parece util pra capturar informação critica
<galvao> sistematico, trabalho retado que dei a Ursinha
<Ursinha> galvao, nada, foi maior legal, aprendi um monte de coisa
<galvao> Ursinha, apesar do problema no som, ja deixou de ter muito bug esse beta depois da atualizacao
<galvao> to com 8 programs abertos aqui e tocando musica e ta rodando tranquilo
<sistematico> Atualizou e acabou o problema?
<galvao> depois de hoje sim. o pesoal la atualizou o kernel.
<galvao> ta tocando musica aqui blz
<galvao> parece qte que to com um computador de respeito
<vitorlobo> kernel, fala lazarento
<kernel> opa
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, quem substituio gondim na tarefa dele la com traduções?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, na prática foi o tiagoscd
<Ursinha> galvao, :)
<galvao> Ursinha, oi
<Ursinha> na verdade ele tem feito coisa pra caramba
<Ursinha> galvao, vc falou que ficou um computador de respeito :)
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, vc tá precisando de alguma coisa especifica?
<galvao> Ursinha, ta muito bom
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, nao nao so curiosidade mesmo
<vitorlobo> :)
<Ursinha> tendi :)
<sistematico> vitorlobo: São centenas de tradutores, não era só o André.
<galvao> Ursinha, vc viu que minha configuracao do note nao e la essas coisas . ta muito leve
<sistematico> Até eu já traduzi.
<Ursinha> sistematico, o trabalho que o andré fazia de coordenar o time de tradução
<sistematico> Ah tá!
<galvao> Ursinha,  8 programas abertos e tocando musica
<sistematico> Sabia não.
<Ursinha>  :)
<sistematico> Ursinha: De qual projeto? Do Ubuntu?
<Ursinha> sistematico, ele coordenava as traduções do Ubuntu no Brasil
<Ursinha> cada pais tem o seu
<sistematico> Ursinha: Você tambem traduz?
<Ursinha> sistematico, traduzo sim.. e mantenho o wiki de tradução
<Ursinha> na verdade o meu script mantém ^^
<galvao> Ursinha, vc ta cotada
<galvao> rsrsrs
<sistematico> Ursinha: Traduz pelo LaunchPad tambem?
<Ursinha> sistematico, traduzo né, quando o pacote é só do ubuntu é por lá mesmo
<vitorlobo> sistematico, eu sei..mas andre quem comandava a equipe rs
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  tinha cargo
<Ursinha> "cargo"
<vitorlobo> na canonical
<Ursinha> na verdade ele tinha mérito, ai tava na posição :) mas não era nada da canonical não
<Ursinha> ele era foda pq era tudo voluntário
<galvao> vou sair aqui pessoal, boa tarde e abraço
<Ursinha> boa tarde galvao
<Ursinha> abraço!
<sistematico> vitorlobo: Oxi rapaz! Eu tenho cargo tambem!
<sistematico> vitorlobo: http://bayimg.com/EaDKLAAeI
<sistematico> Num tá pago ainda, mas é meu, ok?
<vitorlobo> huahuahuhhhua
<vitorlobo> quando começar a pagar
<vitorlobo> raxa comigo
 * vitorlobo oportunista mode on
<sistematico> vitorlobo: É um "cargo" num é?
<sistematico> haiehaieuaheiaeuaheiaeuaheieuaheiae
<sistematico> A Ursinha nem tem um cargo.
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  eu pensei nessa piada tbm mas pensei na moto cargo
<vitorlobo> auahauhahuahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  vc é mais....ambicioso
<Ursinha> ahuahuahauhauha
<sistematico> Vou ali fora..
<sistematico> Já volto..
<sistematico> ..ou não.
<bobdylan> Ursinha dizem q vc é xifruda
<Ursinha> bobdylan, a que devo o ataque gratuito?
<bobdylan> puta
<Ursinha> wheeee
<bobdylan> kkkk
<Ursinha> to só me divertindo :)
<kernel> tenso :/
<Ursinha> kernel, o quebra em pvt não pode ir ao ar nem depois da meia noite :P
<kernel> kkkkkk
<kernel> melhor coisa é ban mesmo
<kernel> :|
<xispirito> baixo, muito baixo ...
<kernel> horario nao permite palavras de baixo calão
<kernel> :/
<Ursinha> na verdade educação não permitiria né, mas nem todo mundo tem...
<xispirito> Ursinha: e todo este stress poderia ser evitado se eu tivesse meus cinco mil ...
<Ursinha> xispirito, se vc com cinco mil resolvesse todos problemas do mundo, já estaria contratado há muito :P
<xispirito> para resolver todos problemas do mundo dae preciso de dez mil
<Ursinha> ahuahuahauhauhauh
<Ursinha> xispirito, boa
<xispirito> =D
<Ursinha> aquele cara é o tal xuxuco
<xispirito> isto que ele frequenta aqui a um tempo, dae dá um ataque de ciranciçe do nada
<xispirito> deve ser estas musicas do demonho
<Ursinha> hauhauhauhauhau
<Danniel-Lara> xispirito: vai ver ele quer aparecer ou esta carente
<Ursinha> ele está dizendo que as pessoas aqui debocham dos iniciantes
<Ursinha> e infelizmente ele não está totalmente errado
<Ursinha> pra minha tristeza
<Ursinha> claro que a idiotice dele não justifica
<xispirito> realmente, as vezes aconteçe
<xispirito> Ursinha: o suporte oficial do Ubuntu inclui IRC?
<Ursinha> xispirito, não sei, boa pergutna
<Ursinha> pergunta
<Ursinha> mas se incluir é algum canal #canonical-algumacoisa
<Ursinha> não esses de comunidade
<xispirito> sim, aqui que não é =D
<Ursinha> xispirito, pq?
<xispirito> porque se fosse oficial, teria um tratamento mais refinado penso eu
<xispirito> quer dizer, teria de ter um pessoal de prontidão para atender
<Ursinha> xispirito, não é questão de refino, é questão de obedecer o código de conduta do ubuntu
<Ursinha> não é preciso que responda todo mundo, mas que quem se responda seja com cordialidade
<Ursinha> se for pra mandar procurar no google ou debochar realmente melhor nao falar nada
<Ursinha> entende?
<xispirito> claro
<Ursinha> xispirito, vc sabe, tem um povo que gosta de aparecer as custas dos outros, se achando o maioral e tal... assim como tem gente que não tem o que fazer e gosta de tumultuar
<Ursinha> tudo depende de gente, e gente é complicado
<Ursinha> :)
<xispirito> sim, o que complica o mundo são as pessoas
<fcoambrozio> Ursinha, vc sabe se tem área para contribuição [no Ubuntu] para webdevelopment?
<Ursinha> fcoambrozio, olha, não sei não... especifico assim não sei
<fcoambrozio> hmm... tipo manutenção/desenvolvimento dos sites relacionados ao projeto
<Ursinha> fcoambrozio, olha.. quem costuma manter nossos sites é o tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> não fui eu :x
<xispirito> aha =D
<xispirito> é o tiagoscd que escreve o www.ubuntu.com?
<fcoambrozio> hehehehehe
<Ursinha> xispirito, os brasileiros :)
<xispirito> ah
<xispirito> então o .br foi o tiagoscd?
<fcoambrozio> tiagoscd, eu havia perguntado pra Ursinha sobre area pra contribuição em webdevelopment :)
<Ursinha> xispirito, foi ele quem arrumou o site pra ficar com aquela cara nova
<tiagoscd> eu fiz algumas atualizações no site depois que foi migrado pro drupal 6
<xispirito> massa, parabéns tiagoscd, ficou show
<Ursinha> preciso dar algo de presente pra ele, pq tava precisando fazia anos
<Ursinha> :)
<tiagoscd> valeu xispirito :)
<tiagoscd> Ursinha: um café na latinoware? :x
<tiagoscd> ^^
<tiagoscd> mas quanto tiver um tempo
<tiagoscd> pretendo atualizar mais coisas
<tiagoscd> hehe
<xispirito> tem um tatu no site 0.0
<Ursinha> xispirito, aquilo é um pangolin :P
<xispirito> me pareçe um tatu =D
<Ursinha> o cara da canonical olhou nosso site e falou "cara, eu nunca tinha visto um pangolin"
<Ursinha> lol
 * xispirito lembra da infância, quando saia de noite com uma lanterna para caçar tatu
<Ursinha> LOL
<tiagoscd> merda de AP :x
<tiagoscd> perdi algo que escreveram aí?
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito> tiagoscd: estávamos falando de tatu
<Ursinha> hauhauha
<Ursinha> tiagoscd, <Ursinha> o cara da canonical olhou nosso site e falou "cara, eu nunca tinha visto um pangolin"
<tiagoscd> bicho mais feio né, uheaueha
<Ursinha> é um tatu de armadura
<tiagoscd> sim
<tiagoscd> tenho que deixar pronta a imagem pra atualizar no dia do lançamento do 12.10
<tiagoscd> :)
<Ursinha> verdade
<tiagoscd> bicho mais bonito o tal do quetzal
<tiagoscd> :P
<xispirito> pareçe um periquito, massa
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd: terás festa de lançamento do ubuntu 12.10 no latinoware ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: depende do que caracterizas como festa
<tiagoscd> sei que vou pro evento em ritmo de festa
<tiagoscd> mah oee
<tiagoscd> uehauehau
<xispirito> se eu for eu local assim em ritmo de festa, não acaba bem ...
<tiagoscd> uheauehaueh
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:   tipo  ,   apresentação e divulgação no geral
<tiagoscd> na real vamos estar no estande lá
<xispirito> vou estar enxergando cinco tatus e toda mulher será linda
<tiagoscd> e provavelmente teremos uma surpresa no dia do lançamento :
<xispirito> não dá
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> xispirito: uehauehaue
<tiagoscd> se não quiser mostrar o quetzal lá já tá ótimo
<tiagoscd> uheauehaue
<xispirito> ahuaaehaehu
<tiagoscd> :P
<MichelSD> Olá, Gente Sou Programador ASP só mecho com Windows, tenho que subir um COD de Iptables por Perl porem tenho q usar um editor de texto linux na internet vi um tal de "VI" como abro ele pra começa usar?
<tiagoscd> MichelSD: se não tens experiência com o vi talvez seja mais interessante usar o nano
<tiagoscd> ele é mais fácil pra usar
<tiagoscd> pra abrir ele
<tiagoscd> é só digitar
<tiagoscd> nano NOME_ARQUIVO
<tiagoscd> no terminal
<MichelSD> Tiagoscd: no caso eu qro colocar Regra pro iptable, como ficaria
<xispirito> MichelSD: basta escrever no arquivo, uma regra por linha
<xispirito> coloca no topo dele: #!/usr/bin/env bash
<xispirito> depois de tudo escrito: chmod +x arquivo
<xispirito> e para rodar: ./arquivo
<tiagoscd> :)
<MichelSD> xispirito: nao entendi esse final " chmod +x arquivo e /arquivo
<MichelSD> sao comandos pra depois de salvo?
<xispirito> são sim
<xispirito> chmod +x arquivo vai tornar seu arquivo executável
<xispirito> e ,/arquivo vai executar
<xispirito> ops. ./arquivo
<MichelSD> Mas faço isso dentro do arquivo em vi ou depois q vexo ?
<xispirito> isto se chama shell script
<xispirito> primeiro escreva tudo, depois feche e faça isto
<MichelSD> ok
<MichelSD> ctrl+c opcao pra salvar?
<xispirito> no nano é ctrl+o se não me engano
<Ursinha> MichelSD, o vi é lindo :) mas não é tão facinho de começar usar... depois que vc pega o jeito ele é ninja
<Ursinha> mas se vc quer editar o arquivo só, fazer o que o pessoal tá falando vale mais a pena
<Ursinha> :)
 * xispirito é do time do emacs =D
<MichelSD> Estou vendo  ele tem muitas funcionalidades que nao tenho nos editores c
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> MichelSD, eu uso vim desde nem lembro quando
<Ursinha> o grande lance dele é que não é igual os outros editores que vc abre e já sai editando
<Ursinha> vc tem que entrar no modo de edição
<Ursinha> apertando i ou a
<xispirito> ps: e o também, que põe o cursor na próxima linha e abre o modo edição
<Ursinha> ai se vc apertar esc, ele volta pro modo de comando, que é o jeito que ele abre
<xispirito> aha
<Ursinha> xispirito, pois é, tem mais uns 500 jeitos ahuahauhauh
<xispirito> tem =D
<xispirito> o tal Bill joy foi bem sucedido na empreitada
<Ursinha> bill joy?
<xispirito> o inventor do vi original
<MichelSD> Colegas estou com outro problema, inseri  o COD salvei porem Fica como "RECORDING" e nao sai e nem finalisa alguma dica para um leigo linux rs
<jxajro2> alo! boa tarde a todos.
<Ursinha> virge
<Ursinha> xispirito, como faz ai no caso do MichelSD ?
<Ursinha> MichelSD, vc está usando o que? vi?
<Ursinha> se sim, destemido vc :P
<Ursinha> o recording é pq vc apertou q quando estava no modo de comando
<xispirito> isso isso isso
<Ursinha> MichelSD, pra sair do arquivo, vc digita esc, depois :wq
<Ursinha> e enter
<Ursinha> : é pra abrir o comando
<Ursinha> w pra escrever
<Ursinha> q pra sair
<Ursinha> :wq
<jxajro2> viu? eu tenho um easypeasy aqui neste netbook e clico no meu superior do navegador mas as opçºoes n-ao abrem. Alguém sabe o que pode ser??
<Ursinha> jxajro2, easy peasy é o que mesmo? aquela versão antiga de ubuntu pra eeepc?
<xispirito> eu não conheço este aplicativo
<MichelSD> essa Ursinha é viciada em linux
<MichelSD> agora vamos ver se deu certo
<MichelSD>  chmod +x arquivo e /arquivo ne ?
<xispirito> ./arquivo
<Ursinha> MichelSD, ./arquivo
<Ursinha> se vc fizer só /, ele vai procurar no / do seu sistema
<jxajro2> o que é eeepc? bom, me indicaram aqui pra tirar o ubuntu 8.04 e colocar esse easipeasy
<xispirito> ubuntu 8.04? nossa
<Ursinha> jxajro2, eeepc acho que foi um dos primeiros netbooks que apareceram
<jxajro2> ??? nussa! :o kkkk
<MichelSD> [root@xxxx ~]# chmod +x arquivo
<MichelSD> chmod: cannot access `arquivo': No such file or directory
<MichelSD> [root@xxxx ~]# ./arquivo
<MichelSD> bash: .arquivo: command not found
<MichelSD> [root@xxxx ~]#
<xispirito> eu tenho até hoje o cd do 7.10 e do 8.04
<xispirito> MichelSD: e qual o nome que você salvou o arquivo que editou?
<Ursinha> MichelSD, vc tem que falar pro chmod exatamente onde o arquivo que vc modificou está
<Ursinha> MichelSD, que arquivo vc estava editando?
<MichelSD> Iptables
<Ursinha> MichelSD, melhor... qual a linha de comando que vc usou pra abrir o vi?
<xispirito> então substitua arquivo por Iptables
<MichelSD> vi iptables
<jxajro2> bom deixa pra lá então! este pczinho já tá no bico do corvo e só uso como apoio quando o desktop falha e preciso falar com vcs!
<Ursinha> MichelSD, então o nome do arquivo é iptables
<xispirito> err, Iptables por iptables ... decide homi
<xispirito> =D
<Ursinha> se vc der um ls aí, vai ve-lo
<jxajro2> aliás é um Proview PC810001 que a Proview largou aqui no brasil antes de se mandar e nos deixar na mão!
<Ursinha> eita
<jxajro2> :)
<MarteX> opa
<MarteX> boa tarde
<MarteX> alguem ae trabalha com mikrotik ?
<jxajro2> incrivel! quando fui procurar uma fonte na autorizada dele recebi essa nova e o cara da loja me mandou jogar ele fora! :o
<Ursinha> jxajro2, O_o
<jxajro2> bom...obrigado de qualquer forma!
<Ursinha> MarteX, boa tarde :) eu não trabalho não :/
<Ursinha> não há de que :)
<jxajro2> é ursinha...são as armadilhas do mercado de TI.
<jxajro2> bem...obrigado pela atenção:)
<MarteX> Ursinha, blz obrigado pela msg
<xispirito> é por isto que minha proóxima aquisição será um Sun Sparc
<MichelSD> Gente Deu certo vlw!, Vcs sao os caras! t+
<xispirito> MichelSD: massa =D
<MichelSD> Ursinha: Eu usava LL rs, e nao sei salvar com outro nome
<MichelSD> Ursinha: Mas funciono como iptables msm kkk
<Ursinha> MichelSD, é só vc escolher outro nome quando for abrir o vi :)
<Ursinha> ou vc pode mudar o nome depois
<Ursinha> usando mv
<Ursinha> mv iptables qualquercoisaquevcquiser
<xispirito> ou ainda dentro do vi: w novonome
<xispirito> ou ainda dentro do vi  w novonome
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> ou ainda dentro do vi  :w novonome
<xispirito> falando nisto, MichelSD, participe de minha pesquisa, mostre-me suas regras de iptables =D
<xispirito> estou escrevendo uma aplicação para controlá-lo
<xispirito> ainda bem que me deram um monte de atenção =D
<Rezende1> boa noite pessoal
<Rezende1> estou comum probleminha com o dansguardian
<Rezende1> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Rezende1> ?
<xispirito> o que o dansguardian faz?
<Rezende1> bloqueia um punhado de site
<xispirito> hum, eu em geral uso squid ...
<xispirito> mas relate o problema, vamos ver =D
<Rezende1> eu tbm ñ
<Rezende1> eu desinstalo ele e ai meus navegadores ñ acessão mai a net
<xispirito> certo, e seus navegadores não estão configurados para acessar via dansguardian?
<Ursinha> éé :)
<xispirito> ou você talvez tenha posto uma regra de firewall que manda tudo passar pelo dansguardian antes
<Ursinha> Rezende1, acho que é bem isso que o xispirito falou
<Rezende1> ñ sei
<Rezende1> pois ele ja veio configurado com o ubuntu q uso
<xispirito> Rezende1: por favor, como root digite no terminal: iptables -L, e cole a saída em algum paste
<Rezende1> ok
<Rezende1> pera ai
<xispirito> ok
<Rezende1> la ta assim
<Rezende1>  iptables -L
<Rezende1> iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
<Rezende1> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<Rezende1> desculpa
<Rezende1> eu na tinha entrado como root
<xispirito> aha
<Rezende1> a qui o
<Rezende1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259011/
<Rezende1> o q faço
<xispirito> arre, tá complicado ein
<xispirito> isto dae foi configurado com uma destas ferramentas que montam regras automaticamente, ufw acho
<xispirito> elas complicam tanto que resolvi escrever uma própia
<xispirito> Rezende1: já que veio assim, use a ferramenta ufw para configurar suas regras
<xispirito> e olhe nas opções dos navegadores, na aba rede e/ou proxy, se não tem conf
<Rezende1> ssim
<xispirito> cada vez que vejo estas ferramentas fico mais animado para escrever, ô coisinhas que complicam em vez de ajudar
<Rezende1> ta marcado usar as configurações do sistema
<xispirito> então veja nas opções do sistema
<xispirito> talvez lá esteja
<Rezende1> como
<Rezende1> ?
<xispirito> qual versão do ubuntu?
<Rezende1> 12.04
<xispirito> Ursinha: help me!
<Ursinha> eu
<xispirito> ^
<xispirito> Rezende1: err ... olhe no menu, configurações do sistema, o ícone é uma chave de boca
<xispirito> isto eu me lembro =D
<Ursinha> perai que to no meio de algo agora... ... ... Rezende1 vc olhou se no browser tá configurado pra usar proxy ou algo assim?
<Ursinha> xispirito, vc precisa de algo especifico?
<Ursinha> eu posso abrir e ver aqui
<jxajro> Alo boa noite!
<xispirito> Ursinha: é que não sei explicar onde estão as conf de rede nos menus do ubuntu
<xispirito> eu não tenho aqui para ver
<jxajro> Desculpem..me disseram aqui pra criar um Nickserv ou coisa assim agora toda vez que abro o pidgin vem esta mensagem....
<jxajro> (18:52:14) NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<jxajro> alguém sabe como elimino ela?
<xispirito> jxajro: este nick é registrado por você ou por outro
<Ursinha> jxajro, isso significa que tem outra pessoa que já registrou o nick... foi vc mesmo?
<xispirito> não há como eliminar
<Ursinha> acho que foi né?
<jxajro> por mim mesmo xispirito.
<Ursinha> jxajro, depois dessa mensagem ele fala que vc está identificado?
<xispirito> o que você precisa é se identificar, /msg nickserv nick senha
<jxajro> não há como eliminar....ok..obrigado! :(
<Ursinha> jxajro, calma calma
<xispirito> aha =D
<Ursinha> jxajro, tem que ver se o pidgin está configurado pra autenticar vc automaticamente
<jxajro> se fala que estou identificado, ursinha? Não! Não fala.
<xispirito> é porque tem que configurar o pidgin jxajro
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> como assim?! :o
<Ursinha> jxajro, assim, vc registra um nick seu, certo?
<jxajro> p*ts...grila!
<shadowdf> boa noite
<xispirito> lá nas opções de irc, tem auto identificar ou algo pareçido, autenticar ...
<jxajro> ok..ok...como eu configuro?
<xispirito> dai tu coloca lá, seu nick e sua senha
<Ursinha> jxajro, ai pra Freenode saber que é vc mesmo, vc precisa dizer pra ela, usando o comando identify
<jxajro> (boa noite shadowdf!)
<shadowdf> pessoal
<jxajro> identify?
<xispirito> aha
<jxajro> como? onde?
<xispirito> <o\
<jxajro> ah tá..acho que entendi
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> calma
<Ursinha> calma calma, não priemos canico
<jxajro> barra identify e.....e...
<shadowdf> >>>/msg NickServ identify <senha>
<Ursinha> jxajro, eu queria que vc entendesse primeiro o pq tá dando aquele erro
<jxajro> e minha senha! Ok :)
<xispirito> foi o que eu disse =D
<shadowdf> pessoal
<jxajro> Ah tá lindinha..obrigado!
<jxajro> perai
<xispirito> shadowdf: fala homi
<shadowdf> alguem aqui conseguiu instalar o drive proprietario nvidia via shell
<shadowdf> no ubuntu 12.04
<xispirito> apt-get install nvidia
<xispirito> aha
<shadowdf> esse ai não está dando a resolucão correta
<xispirito> tem que ver o nome do pacote, pera
<shadowdf> dessa forma eu já fiz
<shadowdf> so que ele está dando problema com a resolucão
<jxajro> (19:42:41) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for jxajro.
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> muito thank you! :)
<shadowdf> queria instalar ele no shell so que está dando muito erro
<xispirito> acho que é nvidia-glx
<xispirito> jxajro: congratz
<shadowdf> parabéns jxajro
<xispirito> shadowdf: manda ae como root: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jxajro> Orra...muito louco isto aqui..gostei!
<jxajro> obrigado gente! :)
<shadowdf> O pacote 'nvidia-glx' não tem candidato para instalação
<xispirito> no Debian tem =D
<shadowdf> rss
<shadowdf> debian mais instavel mas ele é muito chato para usar no dia a dia
<xispirito> eu uso como Desktop ele
<shadowdf> tentei instalar o drive na tela de recuperaćão mas ele diz que nao tem permićão para criar arquivo tno
<shadowdf> tmp
<shadowdf> já tentei usar mas fico sem paciencia
<xispirito> sua partição /tmp é montada com noexec?
<shadowdf> eu já formatei a minha maquina essa semana umas 10 vezes
<xispirito> e você baixou este driver da net?
<shadowdf> sim .run
<xispirito> não não, pega do apt
<xispirito> faz ae, apt-cache search nvidia
<shadowdf> mas pelo que andei lendo ele está dando esse erro kernel novo
<shadowdf> esse ai já instalei
<xispirito> não instalou não =D
<shadowdf> so que a resolućão está uma bosta
<xispirito> ah, você já foi no menuzinho dos drivers  instalou ... e ficou ruim igual, é isso?
<shadowdf> nvidia-current já é a versão mais nova.
<shadowdf> isso
<shadowdf> já até add o ppa dos drives proprietarios
<xispirito> ah, dai eu fico sem poder ajudar, não tenho ubuntu aqui e nem nvidia ...
<shadowdf> rss
<shadowdf> mas valeu pela forća
<xispirito> e de API de Kernel eu entendo tanto quanto de propulsão de foguetes espaciais
<xispirito> shadowdf: tentamos =D
<shadowdf> rss
<shadowdf> estou pensando em instalar a versão 11.10 do ubuntu
<shadowdf> instalar o drive
<shadowdf> e dopois atualizar
<shadowdf> rss
<xispirito> tem os drivers legacy, você podia tentar eles
<shadowdf> aqui no drive diz que eu estou usando 1366x768
<shadowdf> mas parece que ele está 800x600
<shadowdf> tudo grande
<xispirito> eu tinha uns problema assim num notebook, com placa VIA ...
<xispirito> tinha que fazer uma conf com um monte de volta no xorg.conf
<taranto> alguem usa HTB pra controle de trafego
<taranto> ?
<shadowdf> poir isso que eu quero instalar o drive propi
<shadowdf> que ele resolve esse pro
<xispirito> shadowdf: você já tem o driver propietário
<shadowdf> sim
<shadowdf> mas ele da erro na instalaćão
<xispirito> mas pareçe que ele não deu certo com sua placa ... aliás, sua placa é das antigas?
<shadowdf> GeForce G210M
<xispirito> shadowdf: deu erro na instalação?
<shadowdf> talves nisso vc possa me ajudar
<shadowdf> como eu faćo para ir para o terminal 1 sem ficar com a tela preta
<xispirito> o terminal é preto =D
<shadowdf> rss
<xispirito> vai ficar preto
<xispirito> aha
<shadowdf> bobuu
<shadowdf> ahhaha
<shadowdf> vou reformular
<shadowdf> rss
<shadowdf> mas ele não aparece as linhas de comando
<shadowdf> hehe
<shadowdf> tipo a resolćão fica muito auta
<shadowdf> e eu não consigo baixar ela
<shadowdf> e nem dar nenhum comando
<d13g0> ta em modo texto?
<xispirito> é porque o driver bugou tudo
<xispirito> shadowdf: outra coisa, para instalar o driver que você baixou, .run, o X11 tem que estar morto, não adianta apenas ir para o terminal 1, você tem que sair por completo do modo gráfico
<shadowdf> isso
<shadowdf> disso eu sei
<shadowdf> mas para isso eu tenho que sair do x, desisntalar o nouveau, desinstalar os drives nvidia
<shadowdf> parar o kdm, que no meu caso uso o kubuntu
<xispirito> é isso ae
<shadowdf> para depois instalar o drive usando ./ sh arquivo
<shadowdf> o pro e que quando vou para o modo terminal ele da pau
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkk
<xispirito> ./arquivo.run
<xispirito> shadowdf: você tem que tirar o modo framebuffer do modo texto
<xispirito> assim você consegue um terminal padrão
<xispirito> isto se faz alterando a configuração do grub, que é o bootloader
<xispirito> só que eu não entendo bulufas de grub2
<shadowdf> qual o comando para configurar o grub
<xispirito> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1429892
<xispirito> não errei
<shadowdf> eu estou removendo os drives nvidia da minha maqui
<shadowdf> maquina
<xispirito> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=280590
<xispirito> aqui
<xispirito> ou seja, adicione a linha GRUB_GFXMODE=text, no arquivo /etc/default/grub
<xispirito> e depois: grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
<xispirito> com isto terás o velho terminal 80x40 =D
<xispirito> depois de um erboot, claro ...
<xispirito> #reboot
<shadowdf> vou reboot
<shadowdf> daqui a pouco eu vouto
<shadowdf> abraćos
<xispirito> ok
<shadowdf> xispirito
<shadowdf> está ai
<xispirito> oi
<shadowdf> consegui
<shadowdf> hehehe
<xispirito> =D
<shadowdf> desisntalei os drives
<shadowdf> mudei aquelas configuraćões no grub que nem vc me passou
<shadowdf> reiniciei
<shadowdf> fui para o terminal
<shadowdf> e consegui instlar
<shadowdf> instalar
<xispirito> shadowdf: ótimo, que bom que deu certo
<shadowdf> agora instalar os programas do bk5
<xispirito> bk5?
<shadowdf> back tracker 5
<xispirito> ah sim
<xispirito> é bem divertido isto dae =D
<shadowdf> vou querer fazer os cursos
<shadowdf> hehe
<shadowdf> mes especializar em seguranća
<xispirito> eu agora dei um tempinho, estou focando mais em programação
<xispirito> mas eu passava o dia com shellcode antes, depois que terminar aqui, volto
<shadowdf> blz
<xispirito> shadowdf: que curso vai fazer?
<shadowdf> eu estou me formando em redes
<shadowdf> mas quero fazer pos em pericia
<xispirito> massa
<xispirito> parada nº1: http://insecure.org/stf/smashstack.html
<shadowdf> massa
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-04
<shadowdf> foda que ele da erro na instalaćão do aircrack
<xispirito> que erro?
<shadowdf> calma ai que eu vou add os app do bt
<shadowdf> ai na instalaćao lhe passo
<xispirito> espera ae
<xispirito> porque add os repos do back track?
<xispirito> a maioria destas apps tem nos repos do ubuntu mesmo ...
<xispirito> algumas poucas não tem
<xispirito> eu não sei, mas imagino que o pessoal lá faça alguma alteração nos pacotes, o que pode gerar incompactibilidade, e mais, tem que ver se o back track cinco se baseia na mesma versão que você roda agora do ubuntu, se for diferente, vai gerar erros
<shadowdf> ele se baseia no 10.04
<xispirito> então não dá para adicionar os repos dele neste ubuntu seu
<shadowdf> eu instalaei o bk e depois atualizei ele para o 12.04
<shadowdf> mas da um erro da porra
<xispirito> é ... ele não é bem feito para isto
<xispirito> ele é mais para ser usado live
<xispirito> eu tenho em um pendrive ...
<shadowdf> eu tb tenho ele aqui
<shadowdf> meu professor usa ele como principal
<shadowdf> mas o cara e muito foda em linux
<xispirito> dá para usar, mas eu prefiro uma distro normal
<shadowdf> http://evoluindocomigo.com/instalando-programas-do-backtrack-5-no-ubuntu-12-04/
<shadowdf> ele tem o sergundo certificado da backtraker
<xispirito> quer tentar, vai lá, mas eu aposto meu masso de cigarro que quebra alguma coisa =D
<shadowdf> eu nao aposto
<shadowdf> estou tentando fazer isso desde ontem
<shadowdf> sempre da pau
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> aconteçe que nós usamos sistemas de biblioteca dinâmica
<xispirito> é este o motivo de dar pau
<xispirito> por exemplo temos a libetc-1.0.0, o programa programa1 usa ela, dai você pega o repo do backtrack e adiciona, ele possui apps mais velhas, que vão precisar da libetc0.8.0 ... o que aconteçe? o sistema pega a lib do backtrack, instala como dependencia
<xispirito> e quebra o programa1
<shadowdf> quando eu instalo o bk e atualizo ele
<shadowdf> ele da pau com o ruby
<xispirito> falando nisto, vu buscar cigarro
<xispirito> #vou
<xispirito> daqu a pouco volto
<shadowdf> vai la
<xispirito> voltei
<shadowdf> larga de fumar
<shadowdf> faz mau para a saude
<shadowdf> descobrir como instalar o aircrack
<shadowdf> mas ainda falta muita coisa
<shadowdf> para conseguir instalar os outros programas
<xispirito> shadowdf: apt-get install programa as vezes resolve
<xispirito> só nos casos tipo metasploit que vai ter que ser manual
<shadowdf> esse acabei de instalar
<shadowdf> w3af-console
<xispirito> w3af-console não é metasploit =D
<shadowdf> w3af nao e o metasploit
<Rudolf> ola
<shadowdf> ola
<Rudolf> shadowdf: df é distrito federal?
<shadowdf> sim
<shadowdf> pq
<shadowdf> xispirito achei o tut de instalaćão metasploit
<Rudolf> shadowdf: apt-get install metasploit ?
<xispirito> shadowdf: sim, na real é bem fácil, só tem que cuidar as dependencias
<shadowdf> não
<xispirito> Rudolf: não =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: não tem nos repos?
<shadowdf> :D
<xispirito> Rudolf: não
<Rudolf> que vacilo
<Rudolf> no gentoo tem
<shadowdf> tem um parecido mas nao e ele
<shadowdf> ele tem que instalar nao mao mesmo
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu não sei porque o pessoal não põe em repo
<shadowdf> Rudolf: vc usa qual distro
<Rudolf> gentoo
<xispirito> tem distro que põe, mas não são todas
<shadowdf> nunca usei o gentoo ele e bacana?
<Rudolf> shadowdf: é linux
<xispirito> no primeiro dia, é uma dor de cabeça bacana
<xispirito> aha =D
<xispirito> dependendo da sua máquina, a dor acaba lá pelo quinto dia
<shadowdf> pq?
<shadowdf> que e linux eu sei
<xispirito> porque não há sistema inicial, é uma meta distribuição
<xispirito> na qual você constrói tudo
<shadowdf> e por que normalmente eu uso ou o ubuntu ou o debian
<shadowdf> sou debiano hehe
<shadowdf> hun
<Rudolf> shadowdf: então, linux é tudo igual
<shadowdf> nao mesmo
<Rudolf> ok, se você acha
<shadowdf> cada um tem sua particularidade
<xispirito> shadowdf: mas o resultado final é sempre o mesmo
<xispirito> depois de tudo configurado e instalado, é a mesma coisa
<Rudolf> xispirito: isso
<Rudolf> xispirito: é linux
<Rudolf> isso que importa (pra mim)
<shadowdf> por exemplo
<shadowdf> quando eu comecei a mexer em linux
<shadowdf> eu comecei com o slack
<shadowdf> isso a uns 8 anos atraz
<shadowdf> depois disso fiquei um bom tempo sem mexer
<shadowdf> agora já tem uns 2 anos que eu so uso linux no meu pc
<xispirito> eu foi a mesma coisa, só que não parei mais
<xispirito> lá no slack 9
<shadowdf> rss
<Rudolf> 10 anos
<Rudolf> ganhei
<shadowdf> gosto de slack
<Rudolf> 2012 - 2002
<shadowdf> mas ele é muito chato
<Rudolf> shadowdf: ou vc gosta ou ele é chato
<Rudolf> shadowdf: decida-se
<shadowdf> eu gosto da seguranca que ele tem
<shadowdf> com ele vc tem bastante liberdade de configuraćao
<shadowdf> do sistema em si
<shadowdf> coisa que o ubuntu nao tem
<xispirito> ele tem a mesma segurança do Debian, do Fedora e do ubuntu
<shadowdf> mas o ubuntu e mais pratico
<xispirito> é o mesmo sistema, só muda a configuração =D
<shadowdf> sim
<xispirito> hoje em dia eu uso as coisas nos lugares que acredito serem acertados, usaria Gentoo se precisasse de um SO na minha torradeira, Debian eu uso em Desktop, Ubuntu para quem me pede um Linux, OpenBSD em servidor ...
<shadowdf> mais pratico para instalar as coisas
<xispirito> Slackware eu ainda estou procurando um lugar para por =D
<xispirito> aehuaehu
<shadowdf> para lhe falar a verdade eu uso o ubuntu por que a stetica dele e mais bonita
<xispirito> e não responda!
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> la la la la
<stenio> ola
<shadowdf> oi
<xispirito> o Ubuntu está me lembrando o Mac, só que laranja e roxo
<shadowdf> sim
<Rudolf> xispirito: credo
<stenio> rsr
<stenio> essa foi boa
<stenio> rsr
<shadowdf> calma ai que eu vou desisntalar o quassel irc e instalar o xchat
<Rudolf> "de volta para o passado"
<stenio> e como
<xispirito> lol
<stenio> eu não conhecia esse passado
<stenio> agora que estou experimentando pela primeira vez
<stenio> lol
<stenio> até agora estou gostando
<Rudolf> eu não saí do "passado"
<xispirito> eu gosto, une as pessoas em vez de separar
<Rudolf> não consigo usar nada diferente do irssi
<xispirito> eu usei muito tempo irssi
<Rudolf> xispirito: pq parou? parou pq?
<xispirito> agora passei a um cliente gráfico no Desk
<xispirito> ainda uso, mas em locais que só tem modo texto
<antuirno> alguém aqui é da área de linux embarcado?
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu abro aqui e vou fazer mil e uma coisas, quero um balãozinho na tray quando falarem comigo =D
<Rudolf> antuirno: a Ursinha
<Rudolf> xispirito: uso OSD
<antuirno> Rudolf: ok! ;)
<xispirito> eu pensei, mas este cliente que achei me agradou
<Rudolf> xispirito: qual?
<xispirito> kvirc
<Rudolf> ah
<Rudolf> dos graficos, eu usaria o quassel
<antuirno> Ursinha: você já utilizou a nova launchpad da TI, Stellaris, pra linux embarcado?
<xispirito> também é legal
<Rudolf> antuirno: agora tu vai ter muita sorte dela te responder fora do horário comercial
<antuirno> Rudolf: ihhh! Conhece algum canal dedicado a microcontroladores br?
<Rudolf> antuirno: não
<xispirito> eletrônica?
 * xispirito corre para as montanhas
<antuirno> Rudolf: blz. Obrigado! Tentarei falar com ela depois!
<antuirno> xispirito: yep!
<xispirito> no máximo posso escrever código ... mas não posso chegar perto de estanho, dá alergia =D
<shadowdf> qual o pro xisp
<Rudolf> shadowdf: alergia
<antuirno> mas, ver o código em ação compensa!
<xispirito> shadowdf: o problema é que sou muito ruim com trabalhos manuais
<shadowdf> eu tb
<Rudolf> xispirito: 3
<shadowdf> meu negocio e redes e computadores
<Rudolf> xispirito: os piores trabalhos de educação artistica sempre foram meus
<Rudolf> xispirito: pelo amor
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, era muito engraçado
<Rudolf> shadowdf: trabalha ou hobby?
<xispirito> ficava sempre torto caindo
<Rudolf> xispirito: issso
<antuirno> taí! Nunca aprendi tanto sobre linux e redes quando desenvolvi um micro servidor embarcado!
<Rudolf> xispirito: professora inventou boneco de massinha de jornal
<shadowdf> trabalho com internet adsl instalação e manutenção
<Rudolf> xispirito: nossa, ficou lembrando o cara do star wars
<shadowdf> sou tec de inf
<xispirito> lol
<Rudolf> xispirito: aquele "Jaba The Hut"
<shadowdf> hehe
<xispirito> Rudolf: uma vez fiz um vulcão
<xispirito> desmoronou =(
<shadowdf> kkkk
<Rudolf> huehieuheiuheiueh
<Rudolf> avalaaaaaaaaaaaaaanche
<shadowdf> alguem sabe qual o canal do backtrack
<xispirito> é, foi a piada do mês =D
<Rudolf> shadowdf: #backtrack ?
<sistematico> g-zus
<Rudolf> sistematico: e ae darth vader
<shadowdf> br por favor
<Rudolf> shadowdf: jura!
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> #backtrack-br
<xispirito> o.0
<stenio> rsrs
<stenio> coitado do cara
<Rudolf> shadowdf: já cria o canal
<shadowdf> so se for
<stenio> sacaneando com ele logo cedo
<sistematico> shadowdf: #backtrack-eunaoquisestudaringles
<stenio> rsr
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: shouryuken
<shadowdf> e assim mesmo
<xispirito> aha
<sistematico> Rudolf: Boa noite.
<stenio> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Ou melhor.
<stenio> calma galera rrsr
<shadowdf> boa noite sistematico
<sistematico> shadowdf: #backtrack-tenhoMUITApreguiça
<sistematico> heh
<shadowdf> não adianta querer criar o canal
<Rudolf> shadowdf: cara, o negócio é estudar
<Rudolf> shadowdf: incluso ingles
<Rudolf> 1) emprego
<Rudolf> 2) informação
<xispirito> #backtrack-euSouViciadoEmTrabalho
<Rudolf> tem tanta coisa em ingles
<Rudolf> que da vontade de chorar
<Rudolf> shadowdf: são eles que fazem
<shadowdf> o que vc acha que eu esto fazendo aqui
<Rudolf> shadowdf: não dá para ficar de mimimi com pt-BR
<sistematico> shadowdf: Sem inglês não vai, *infelizmente*.
<shadowdf> minha esposa esta puta por que eu estou acordado até agora
<Rudolf> shadowdf: o que quero dizer, quanto mais específico, menos pt_BR vai ter presente
<sistematico> Infelizmente o Rudolf está certo, eu gostaria muito que fosse diferente.
<Rudolf> shadowdf: fala pra ela que vc vai ver o jogo
<shadowdf> eu me viro bem com o ingles
<xispirito> mas são 22:30 0.0
<xispirito> ainda é cedíssimo
 * eagle concorda
<shadowdf> estou terminando de customizar meu kubuntu
<stenio> todos aqui usa ubuntu?
<xispirito> é por isto que escrevo as app em inglês, depois se der vontade, faço módulo de pt-br
<sistematico> stenio: Nem em sonho.
<sistematico> heh
<xispirito> stenio: não
<Rudolf> stenio: não
<shadowdf> eu uso
<Rudolf> stenio: "usa" não concorda com "todos"
<sistematico> aheiehaeiheiaueaheiaeuaheiae
<shadowdf> vc usa o que
<stenio> são pouco que usa
<xispirito> lol
<stenio> eu uso opensuse
<sistematico> Rudolf: Quem usa concorda com todos sim!
<shadowdf> e qual o seu preconceito com o ubuntu
<sistematico> haeieuaheiauehaiea
<stenio> nem um
<stenio> rsr
<sistematico> Rudolf: Quem usa Ubuntu concorda com tudo!
<shadowdf> sistematico
<stenio> já tive ubuntu
<stenio> rs
<sistematico> haieueaheiaueaiea
<Rudolf> sistematico: se eu for dar brecha para você, vou ter que me auto-kickar do canal
<Rudolf> sistematico: então vou ficar caladinho
<sistematico> Rudolf: Num entendeu a piada.
<shadowdf> olha o cara maior preconceito
<sistematico> Rudolf: Deixe pra lá ameguenghow..
<xispirito> o sistematico é uma pessoa a qual você tem de ser paciente para tentar manter uma conversa sem pegar um sarrafo
<xispirito> mas nem por isto o excluo da minha tela
<shadowdf> ja percebi
<Rudolf> famoso joselito
<sistematico> xispirito: O Rudolf que falou que quem usa Ubuntu num concorda!
<sistematico> xispirito: Lê lá ^
<sistematico> heh
<xispirito> não sei, não me mete nas suas treta =D
<sistematico> xispirito: Minha inclua fora desse assunto.
<Rudolf> 22:32 < stenio> todos aqui usa ubuntu?
<Rudolf> 22:33 < Rudolf> stenio: "usa" não concorda com "todos"
<Rudolf> gramaticalmente
<sistematico> Rudolf: Todos percebemos o erro de concordância, eu apenas aproveitei a deixa pra tirar um sarrinho.
<sistematico> Rudolf: :P
<stenio> na boa, isso está confuso
<stenio> rs
<Rudolf> Bheuheiuehiuehieu
<Rudolf> como diria o tiago
<Rudolf> assunto encerrado após o beep
<Rudolf> beep!
<sistematico> O trabalho me chama!!
<sistematico> Já volto..
<stenio> 0.0
<Rudolf> sistematico: lave as mãos depois do "trabalho"
<xispirito> ehuaehuaehu
<stenio> fui, boa noite
<Rudolf> stenio: até
<sistematico> Rudolf: Perguntas surgiram no MercadoLivre!!
<shadowdf> vc trabalha com o que sistematico
<sistematico> Rudolf: Estou vendendo o Perfume da Lady Gaga! Você quer?
<Rudolf> sistematico: te recomendo o canal #C4LL
<Rudolf> sistematico: passo!
<sistematico> Rudolf: Pra Mulher, Namorada, Mãe?
<sistematico> Rudolf: haieahieuaehiaeuaehiaeae
<sistematico> :)
<Rudolf> sistematico: mãe falecida
<Rudolf> sistematico: mulher é calma
<sistematico> shadowdf: Vendo produtos de informática no ML.
<xispirito> e a namorada?
<Rudolf> xispirito: casou comigo
<shadowdf> para note tb
<sistematico> Rudolf: E a sua mulher sabe!!
<xispirito> ah, mas podia ter outra =D
<sistematico> Rudolf: E a sua mulher sabe!!?
<sistematico> haiehaieuaheiae
<sistematico> Nossa velho.
<sistematico> haiehaieaeuahei
<Rudolf> sistematico: tu tem "probrema"
<Rudolf> caraio
<Rudolf> 22G de lixo
<Rudolf> literalmente
<shadowdf> em sistematico
<shadowdf> tem peça para note
<shadowdf> ?
<Rudolf> hd ssd
<Rudolf> de 1T
<shadowdf> serio
<shadowdf> kkkkk
<shadowdf> 1t
<Rudolf> software da calculadora atualizada
<xispirito> tinha que ter uma calculadora com o botão: "resolver problema da entrega"
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc pode fazer isso em Lua
<Rudolf> xispirito: e rodar na calculadora
<xispirito> isto é interessante =D
<xispirito> de qual calculadora estamos falando?
<xispirito> uma que rode código eu quero
<sistematico> shadowdf: O que eu não tenho eu peço.
<sistematico> shadowdf: É só falar.
<sistematico> shadowdf: O que quer.
<Rudolf> xispirito: http://education.ti.com/educationportal/sites/US/productDetail/us_nspire_cx_cas.html
<sistematico> Rudolf: Até agora, eu montei uma loja de informática e vendi 0 acessórios para PC e 10 perfumes :|
<Rudolf> sistematico: heuheiuheiue
<sistematico> Nem ia anunciar o Perume lá.
<xispirito> pareçe um controle remoto
<sistematico> Minha mulher falou: "Anuncia que a mulherada compra!"...
<sistematico> Dito e feito.
<shadowdf> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Homem faz 10 perguntas, e não compra, mulher não faz nenhuma pergunta, e compra.
<sistematico> Sério bixo!
<Rudolf> hueheiuheieu
<sistematico> Loucura.
<Rudolf> sistematico: conhece análise de swot?
<xispirito> eu sou o mais chato do planeta para comprar um hardware de computador
<sistematico> Rudolf: Não.
<Rudolf> sistematico: me fala um e-mail para te mandar um pdf
<sistematico> Rudolf: lucas@sistematico.org
<sistematico> shadowdf: Só achei a memória, tela e teclado.
<sistematico> shadowdf: Nada de processador.
<sistematico> shadowdf: Mas posso procurar mais.
<Rudolf> sistematico: mandei lá
<sistematico> Rudolf: Obrigado!
<sistematico> Tem um cowboy chamado Marlboro me chamando na varanda!
<sistematico> Vou atende-lo e ver o que ele quer.
<Rudolf> sistematico: seu mail server tá zuado
<sistematico_> Rudolf: Então.
<sistematico_> Rudolf: Dá seu e-mail.
<sistematico_> No PVT.
<sistematico_> Rudolf: Pior que é só o nome, eu uso o IMAP do GMail mesmo :\
<Rudolf> sistematico_: zhushazang@gmail.com
<Rudolf> sistematico_: chegou
<sistematico_> bah
<sistematico_> Rudolf: Tá zuado mesmo.
<sistematico_> Vou nessa, já eu volto.
<Rudolf> reenviando
<edo9k> Hey
<edo9k> queria alguma dica sobre um aplicativo para ubuntu
<edo9k> alguém on ae?
<shadowdf> fala
<shadowdf> se eu puder ajudar
<edo9k> então
<edo9k> conhece um aplicativo chamado Trickle?
<edo9k> existe outro parecido chamado Sprout
<edo9k> ambos para iOS
<edo9k> o que eles fazem é centralizar feeds
<edo9k> tanto RSS quanto de redes sociais
<edo9k> e mostrar eles de uma forma que lembra um slideshow
<edo9k> não exatamente um slideshow, mas de um jeito legal, deixa eu procurar um exemplo aqui
<Rudolf> não existe para linux
<Rudolf> mas interessante
<Rudolf> edo9k: são pagos não?
<edo9k> sim
<edo9k> tirando a parte de lidar com os feeds
<edo9k> creio que o aplicativo não seja tão complexo de fazer
<Rudolf> edo9k: boa sorte
<Rudolf> edo9k: no desenvolvimento
<edo9k> thanks
<edo9k> mas além da boa sorte de alguém tiver interesse de ajudar
<edo9k> mas pelo jeito, não né.
<edo9k> :)
<edo9k> Viva o mundo livre!
<Rudolf> edo9k: aqui é canal de usuários, difícil achar developer por aqui
<Rudolf> edo9k: sugiro python-br
<Rudolf> edo9k: pode ser que alguém simpatize com a idéia
<shadowdf> a ideia e boa
<shadowdf> o problema que nao tenho saco para desenvolver
<shadowdf> o xispirito gosta de programar
<xispirito> sim gosto
<shadowdf> o edo está com ideia de desenvolver um aplicativo
<edo9k> aqui
<edo9k> a app pra iOS
<edo9k> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCvIFgj0OtQ
<edo9k> Sprout
<xispirito> edo9k: abrir todos feeds como se fossem frames e assim que o mouse passar em cima, dar um zoom ... ?
<xispirito> passar mouse ou selecionar com setas ... não sei se me fiz entender
<Rudolf> veja o video
<edo9k> não
<edo9k> dá uma olhada no vídeo
<edo9k> a interface é muito mais limpa
<edo9k> só mostraria texto
<edo9k> talvez uma imagem ou outra
<edo9k> mas o aplicativo finciona sozinho
<edo9k> no caso a ideia é que ele fique em fullscreen no seu pc
<edo9k> enquanto você faz qualquer outra coisa
<Rudolf> nossa
<edo9k> e só dar uma olhada na tela para ver o que tá acontecendo... notícias, rss, etc.
<Rudolf> é um "enchedor"
<Rudolf> to véio cara
<Rudolf> não gostei
<xispirito> é ... não me animou não
<Rudolf> pelo amor
<xispirito> eu gosto é de ter botões com coisas avançadas
<Rudolf> todas as mensagens ficam pulando
<xispirito> ou então terminal =D
<Rudolf> irritante
<Rudolf> mas, IMHO
<edo9k> seria show fazer tipo um terminal
<edo9k> irado
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, o vídeo me deu ância
<edo9k> porque o que importa (para mim) é a informação
<edo9k> apresentação não me importa tanto.
<Rudolf> edo9k: então não tem nada a ver vc gostar desses softwares
<edo9k> Rudolf, ?
<edo9k> Por mim faria até com cURL, purão.
<xispirito> a informação pura e simples é um texto estático, não aquela coisa ali que pareçe matéria da Veja
<Rudolf> edo9k: então tá blza
<Rudolf> euheuehieuhe
<Rudolf> matéria no jornal da globo
<Rudolf> e-mail com phishing agora virou invasão de hacker
<xispirito> é ... foi o feeling que me passou
<Rudolf> "atualize seus dados"
<Rudolf> mula foi lá e colocou os dados
<xispirito> ehuaehuaehuaeu
<Rudolf> não tem anti-virus que protege uma merda de usuários destes
<xispirito> solução: mantenha seu anti-virus atualizado
<xispirito> o.0
<edo9k> Deixa tudo aberto e logado
<xispirito> edo9k: desculpe, mas não gostei, não vou me dedicar a isso ... com todo respeito, claro
<edo9k> entra um cara e zua ele
<edo9k> "MEU DEUS FUI HACKEADO"
<edo9k> tsc tsc tsc
<Rudolf> edo9k: por aí
<Rudolf> piada
<edo9k> xispirito, a intenção é poder ter acesso a tudo, como em um leitor de feed
<edo9k> mas sem ter que encostar a mão no teclado.
<Rudolf> edo9k: fora se vc quiser rever uma mensagem
<edo9k> pelo menos minha ideia era deixar isso rolando no pc enquanto faço outras coisas.
<xispirito> ah, mas eu faço ao contrário, ter acesso a tudo, mas sem encostar no mouse 0.0
<xispirito> temos paradigmas contrários =D
<edo9k> xispirito, mas você está o tempo inteiro com a mão no teclado... correto?
<xispirito> 90%
<edo9k> eu deixo o computador com o cliente torrent rodando
<edo9k> e vou para a cama ou outro lugar para ler...
<shadowdf> pessoal
<shadowdf> boa noite
<edo9k> gostaria de poder passar na frente do pc e ver o que tá rolando
<shadowdf> amanhã eu apareço
<edo9k> ler os feeds ou algo do tipo.
<shadowdf> abraços
<shadowdf> boa noite xispirito
<shadowdf> sistematico
<edo9k> quase como aquelas notícias em telas de dot.matrix em aeroportos.
<shadowdf> e Rudolf
<edo9k> Boa noite!
<shadowdf> e vc tb edo
<xispirito> noite shadowdf
<edo9k> inté o/
<xispirito> acho que com lib sdl fica fácil isto dae
<edo9k> qual a IDE vc usa?
<xispirito> emacs
<edo9k> ouch
<edo9k> hardcore.
<xispirito> facilita muito a edição
<edo9k> a única coisa que posso dizer ter experiência mesmo é Actionscript e Pascal
<edo9k> uma linguagem de tecnologia morta
<edo9k> e a outra pre-histórica.
<edo9k> acabei não me apegando a nenhuma IDE
<xispirito> Pascal eu conheço só de ver referência bibliográfica em livros da área, o tal actionscript eu não conheço
<edo9k> já ouvi muito sobre o emacs, mas nunca cheguei a usar...
<edo9k> action é a linguagem que a adobe fez pra scripting no flash
<edo9k> basicamente um sabor de Javascript.
<xispirito> aha, com emacs você aprende meia dúzia de comandos e atalhos no teclado e edita em velocidade fenomenal
<edo9k> (adobe não, macromedia, na época.
<xispirito> sim sim
<edo9k> pois é
<edo9k> me formei em sistemas de informação no fim de 2009
<edo9k> fiz porque #1 ganhei bolsa
<edo9k> #2 queria desenvolver jogos...
<edo9k> aprender a programar era uma etapa disso.
<xispirito> segundo consta, C++ seria o ideal a games
<edo9k> acabou que... não rolou, até agora.
<edo9k> mais ou menos
<edo9k> c++ é uma linguagem super brutal em quesito de velocidade
<edo9k> então costumam fazer a Engines dos jogos em C++
<edo9k> mas como tem que compilar é um saco ficar tendo que recompilar uma jogo gigante toda hora para ver o que mudou
<edo9k> então fazem todo o resto com scripts
<edo9k> entre eles um dos mais o usado é o Lua
<edo9k> brasileiro.
<edo9k> orgulho pracarai, na moral.
<xispirito> bom, eu costumo fazer blocos de código que compilam separadamente, dai só compila na parte que foi alterada
<xispirito> o ruim é que fica muito fragmentado, tem gente que não gosta
<edo9k> a maior vantagem do script é que realmente não há compilação
<edo9k> e fica tudo muito bem separado, quem faz a engine se preocupa com as partes de física
<edo9k> cálculos, carregar imagens, videos, som e etc
<edo9k> parte de rede e tal
<edo9k> e o scripter se preocupar em transformar o roteiro do jogo em
<edo9k> bom, no jogo de verdade.
<Rudolf> 3.6.0
<xispirito> edo9k: desde que o desempenho não fique assustadoramente menor, dá para encarar
<edo9k> não fica.
<edo9k> o C++ ainda é responsavel por fazer tudo.
<edo9k> o Lua só fala para ele o que deve fazer, é irado.
<edo9k> a Blizzard e Lucas Arts usam esse duo aí.
<edo9k> C++ / Lua
<xispirito> massa
<kernel> alguem ae usa android?
<edo9k> xispirito, quanto ao app, sem interesse mesmo?
<edo9k> :/
<xispirito> edo9k: realmente não me chamou a atenção ...
<Rudolf> kernel: eu
<edo9k> kernel, usei por um tempo.
<edo9k> Android é irado.
<kernel> Rudolf, queria atualizar meu firmware pra 2.3.7
<kernel> tava no 2.2
<kernel> coloquei o 2.2.2
<Rudolf> kernel: das duas uma
<kernel> atravez do Kies da Samsung
<Rudolf> kernel: ou tu vai atras do firmware do fabricante
<Rudolf> kernel: ou alternativo
<Rudolf> kernel: no meu optimus 2x tá o original, esperando o prometido ICS
<Rudolf> kernel: no optimus me coloquei o cynamon 7
<kernel> tenho um Samsung Galaxy 5
<kernel> tou assistindo um video aqui
<kernel> que tem esse cyanongenmod 7.2 android 2.3.7
<kernel> Rudolf, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DXVY4gv9h8
<kernel> tou vendo esse tuto ai
<Rudolf> kernel: leia, não assista
<kernel> ler onde?
<kernel> o.O
<Rudolf> kernel: no site do cyanogenmod (SE seu dispositivo for suportado oficialmente)
<Rudolf> kernel: eu não recomendo nightly
<Rudolf> kernel: e se for apelar para um não oficial
<Rudolf> kernel: lei o máximo que puder no forum do cyanogen e no XDA
<Rudolf> kernel: na hora do reboot, quando seu celular não subir
<Rudolf> kernel: vai suar e sentir o fiofó não passar nem agulha
<Rudolf> kernel: isso não se aplica se vc não for pé rapado como eu
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<kernel> o trabuco é complicado viu
<kernel> o.O
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> na verdade não é complicado
<Rudolf> da mais é medo
<Rudolf> bom, pelo menos nos meus dois LG é simples
<Rudolf> joga a imagem
<Rudolf> instala o bootloader
<Rudolf> escolhe wipe
<Rudolf> instala imagem
<Rudolf> instala google apps
<Rudolf> reinicia
<Rudolf> cabo
<Rudolf> é que depende da marca
<Rudolf> tem marca que é mais complicada
<Rudolf> ah, e depende também da versão do firmware original instalada
<Rudolf> por exemplo
<Rudolf> quando mudei para 2.3 no 2X
<Rudolf> não pegava mais o root (necessário para instalar o bootloader)
<Rudolf> tive que caçar no submundo para achar um root que funcionasse
<edo9k> Buenas, valeu pessoal.
<taranto> alguem usa HTB pra controle de trafego?
<Lulu> bom dia
<Lulu> alguem usa o astah?
<xispirito> aa, já são 04:00
<shadowdf> bom dia
<shadowdf> fala sistematico
<sistematico> Opa.
<shadowdf> fala
<Peste_Bubonica> dia
<shadowdf> Rudolf
<shadowdf> bom bia
<shadowdf> estou aqui estudando o aircrack
<shadowdf> hheehe
<Rudolf> shadowdf: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Fisico> Rudolf dia
<sergio_> bom dia
<cparzewski> dia o/
<_Sergio__> Pessoal, estou com um problema no empathy
<sistematico> Fale.
<_Sergio__> quando alguem fala alguma coisa n aparece mais quem foi q falou
<_Sergio__> clico ali no botao da "mensagem"
<sistematico> Isso é um problema realmente estranho.
<_Sergio__> "bate papo"
<_Sergio__> ai fico procurando nas listas quem falou
<_Sergio__> foi depois q deu um problema no thunderbird e reinstalei
<_Sergio__> creio que  foi removido alguma coisa jnto
<sistematico> _Sergio__: Usa o Gnome 3?
<sistematico> Hellow?
<_Sergio__> gnome 2
<_Sergio__> ubuntu 12.04
<_Sergio__> funcionava perfeitamente ateh dar problema no thunderbird
<_Sergio__> ai reinstalei
<_Sergio__> creio q alguma coisa foi removida junto q ele precisava
<Sorentto> Bom dia o/
<shadowdf>  /msg NickServ HELP SET
<vagner4work> Bom dia =)
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<MarconM> bom dia \o
<galvao> bom dia !!
<licensed_> no ubuntu, se eu habilito compartilhamento do meu desktop (server), como eu acesso (client)?
<licensed_> nas pesquisas que eu fiz so ensinam a compartilhar minha area, mas nao ensina como acessar
<Rudolf> licensed_: como vc compartilha?
<licensed_> Rudolf, pelo ubuntu mesmo.. ja descobri aqui eu acho.. tem q instalar o xrdp
<Rudolf> licensed_: eu sugiro vnc
<licensed_> Rudolf, to com trauma do vnc.. tentei outro dia ficou moh lerdo
<licensed_> muito mesmo inutilizavel
<Rudolf> licensed_: rede local?
<licensed_> Rudolf, nao, internet.. mas acho que o firewall vai bloquear
<Rudolf> licensed_: ah, e acha que o xrdp vai fazer milagre?
<licensed_> Rudolf, sei la kra nao conheco
<licensed_> xrdp é pra rede interna?
<Rudolf> licensed_: rdp é protocolo da microsoft para acesso remoto
<Rudolf> licensed_: pode ser feito por rdesktop (não conheço esse xrdp)
<Rudolf> licensed_: se ficou lento, é sua internet de entrada que é lenta
<Rudolf> licensed_: não vai ser muito diferente do vnc
<licensed_> ficou lento no vnc
<licensed_> 15mb cliente e 15mb servidor
<licensed_> eh o protocolo mesmo
<licensed_> eu vi o kra utilizando esse compartilhamento do ubuntu numa rede local.. mto rapido
<Rudolf> numa rede local
<Rudolf> se for lento
<Rudolf> pode trocar o switch, cabo, ...
<tiagoscd> licensed_: os 15 megas é de upload?
<tiagoscd> por que se vai fazer acesso VNC
<tiagoscd> geralmente ele usa a banda de download no cliente e a de upload no servidor
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: ele não gostou do vnc
<Rudolf> licensed_: pq não usa ssh?
<Rudolf> rsrssr
<tiagoscd> eu prefiro o ssh também... mas se está com uma conexão boa o problema pode ser alguma configuração no roteador por exemplo
<gabezao> usa teclado wireless
<gabezao> o xrdp é bom
<vagner4work> eu uso o samba para compartilhar
<gabezao> samba nao é aquela dança?
<licensed_> Rudolf, pq a aplicacao é gráfica
<licensed_> Rudolf, nao é texto
<vagner4work> uso o pacote system-config-samba
<licensed_> eu uso ssh.. mas pra utilizar essa aplicacao especifica preciso de acesso grafico
<licensed_> obrigado de qualquer forma preciso ir
<vagner4work> para aplicação gráfica
<licensed_> quando eu tiver em casa eu leio no outro nick
<Rudolf> gabezao: e ae meu troll favorito
<Rudolf> licensed: vc pode exportar a sessão do X
<Rudolf> licensed: pelo ssh
<Rudolf> licensed: apesar de ser arriscado em caso de pacotes desatualizados
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: daqui a pouco ele descobre que tem shaper no acesso dele
<Rudolf> eueheiueiuhe
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<tiagoscd> assistam isso: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5hRC3W8PB8&feature=g-all-esi
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: "Não"
<tiagoscd> você que sabe, só recomendo pois é um grande vídeo
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: "não" foi para a resposta da pergunta do video
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: não foi para vc meu amiguinho
<Rudolf> tiagoscd: por isso as aspas
<tiagoscd> ah sim
<tiagoscd> mals, interpretação fail
<tiagoscd> :)
<go_mtz_rs> bom dia a todos
<tiagoscd> dia
<go_mtz_rs> bueeeenas tiago...^^
<tiagoscd> :)
<go_mtz_rs> eu amo a minha internet
<go_mtz_rs> amo minha internet
<go_mtz_rs> eu amo minha internet
<go_mtz_rs> ¬¬
<_Sergio__> pessoal...estou com um problema no empathy..n mostra mais quem mandou a mensagem
<_Sergio__> depois reinstalei o thunderbird que não funcionou
<_Sergio__> creio que removeu junto algo q ele usava
<_Sergio__> alguma ideia?
<go_mtz_rs> sérgio...no empathy quando alguem manda a mens e depois tu fecha
<go_mtz_rs> e volta a falar com essa possoa
<go_mtz_rs> o icone dela fica tipo "tremendo" na janelinha do empathy mesmo
<go_mtz_rs> inclusive vai ter um "histórico" da conversa passada
<go_mtz_rs> a respeito do thunderbird esse problema sai fora do meu conhecimento
<go_mtz_rs> mas tenta dar uma configuradinha nele novamente
<go_mtz_rs> ACREDITO que vai voltar ao normal
<galvao> bom dia. um video  interessante http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPkJyoT_F1Q
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, blz???
 * mwallacesd manda um alô pra todo mundo!
<go_mtz_rs> bom gente...até a noite...
<go_mtz_rs> abrass a todos e uma ótima terça a todos
<go_mtz_rs> ops
<go_mtz_rs> quinta*
<go_mtz_rs> fuiiii
<Ursinha> até :)
<Ursinha> <gabezao> [10:35:07] samba nao é aquela dança?
<Ursinha> ahauhauahuah
<xGrind> huahuhau
<Ursinha> excelente :)
<Ursinha> não to zoando o rapaz, pareceu que ele tava zoando
<Ursinha> e foi engraçado
<Ursinha> :P
<rafaelsoaresbr_> boa tarde
<rafaelsoaresbr_> alguém já instalou um scanner fujitsu s300?
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<parza> tarde
<Danniel-Lara> boa tarde a todos
<Sorentto> tarde
<Rezende> tard
<MarconM> alguem trabalha com SQL Server ?
<Ursinha> gente, quem t
<Ursinha> gente, quem tá usando o 12.10 ai?
<Ursinha> vcs tão conseguindo conectar o empathy?
<xispirito> HA!
 * xispirito pega todos de surpreza
<xispirito> não tem ninguém 0.0
<shadowdf> boa noite
<xispirito> noite shadowdf
<shadowdf> grande xospirito
<shadowdf> como está a dona florinda
<xispirito> vai dizer que veio trazer um humilde presente ...
<shadowdf> rsss
<felipealmeida> Boa noite
<galvao> boa noite pessoal
<shadowdf> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-05
<alexactis> boa noite pessoal
<felipealmeida> boa noite
<alexactis> podem tirar uma dúvida besta?
<alexactis> gosto muito do Unity, mas a maioria de vocês preferem o gnome classico
<alexactis> quais os prós e contras?
<felipealmeida> pq vc diz que a maioria de nós gosta mais do gnome classico?
<alexactis> podemos fazer esta enquete? rapidamente?
<felipealmeida> não sei se será produtivo...
<felipealmeida> mas, pode tentar
<alexactis> a maioria das vezes que entrei aqui as pessoas falaram que substituiram pelo gnome
<alexactis> produtivo concordo que não vai ser, mas gostaria de saber a impressão de quem já usou gnome e usa unity, só para saber se troco de front end
<alexactis> sei que é mais questão decostume que outra coisa mas...
<alexactis> tô pensando em testa-lo, só não sei se os progs serão portados com icones atalhos etc...
<alexactis> ou se vai ser complicado fazer a portabilidade
<sistematico> alexactis: Não precisa usar o Gnome "clássico" pode usar o Gnome 3.
<sistematico> alexactis: É bom tambem.
<sistematico> Recomendo.
<sistematico> alexactis: Existe um fork do Gnome 2 tambem, se chama MATE.
<alexactis> se eu colocar o clássico ele não atualiza pro 3 não?
<alexactis> tem o ppa dele aê?
<shadowdf> alexactis nem todo mundo gosta do gnome ou unyt
<shadowdf> eu uso o kde
<shadowdf> no meu not
<shadowdf> e minha esposa usa o xfce
<alexactis> kde tô fora tive diversos problemas de resolução com isntalações anteriores
<sistematico> alexactis: Se você entende Gnome 2.x como "clássico" ele está depreciado.
<sistematico> alexactis: É um projeto descontinuado pela GNOME.
<sistematico> alexactis: O Gnome 3 é a evolução natural dele.
<alexactis> é o que aparece no ubuntubrsc
<sistematico> alexactis: Pra quem gosta do Gnome 2, eu sugiro o MATE é um projeto mantido e bifurcado pelo nosso amigo Perberos.
<sistematico> alexactis: Usei por algum tempo.
<alexactis> tá a evolução tem tradução? hehehe
<sistematico> ?
<alexactis> é brincadeira kara, ele aparece noa central de programas vou instalar e ver colé de mesmo, tem como voltar para o unity se eu não gostar?
<sistematico> Você escolhe o DE no gerenciador de login.
<sistematico> Pode ter certeza que não vai querer voltar.
<sistematico> heh
<pibarnas> =D
<alexactis> meu login é automático será que aparece?
<alexactis> Dei uma olhada no gnome pelo backtrack gostei dele
<alexactis> vou reiniciar
<alexactis> amei!!!!
<alexactis> muito mais limpo que o unit
<shadowdf> qual que vc esta usando alexactis
<alexactis> acho que o 3
<shadowdf> hun
<shadowdf> eu nao tenho tanto problema com o kde
<shadowdf> eu gosto dele tem uma interface muito bonita
<shadowdf> pena que o pessoal não investe mais nele
<alexactis> bem mais legal esse gnome
<alexactis> hehehe
<alexactis> como disse sistemático não vou querer voltar
<shadowdf> rss
<shadowdf> eu já vi umas imagens de desktop
<felipealmeida> alexactis: estou testando o enlightenment
<felipealmeida> está bem maneiro, mas mto bugado ainda for prime time
<shadowdf> eu não conheço esse
<shadowdf> vou ver aqui no google
<felipealmeida> 17
<felipealmeida> enlightenment 17 (conhecido como e17 ou d17)
<shadowdf> ele lembra o ios
<felipealmeida> tem pra mobile e pra desktop
<shadowdf> massa e;e
<shadowdf> ele
<felipealmeida> ele tem vários recursos que eu gostei bastante, como remember e tal
<alexactis> terei que me acostumar com algumas coisinhas no gnome mas tô gostando dele
<Rezende> boa noite pessoal
<Rezende> podem me ajudar? com o ubuntu 12.10
<Rezende> eu inatalei ele hj e ta muito lento
<Rezende> quero saber se tem como rodar ele com o unit 2D
<xGrind> Rezende, foi retirado o unity 2D no Ubuntu 12.10. e ainda está na versão beta, por isso ainda não existe ppa pra ele
<go_mtz_rs> bom diiiiiiiiia cambada
<xGrind> pode ser que façam algum ppa com o Unity 2D pro 12.10, mas por enquanto não existe.
<xGrind> go_mtz_rs, dia?
<go_mtz_rs> não não... noite
<go_mtz_rs> =D
<Rezende> xGrind valeu
<Rezende> to voltando para o 12.4
<Rezende> rsrsr
<Rezende> fomato ele dnovo
<xGrind> Rezende, eu pensei em colocar o xubuntu 12.10 aqui, mas o 12.04 está ótimo. acho q só vou ir atualizando os aplicativos mesmo, e atualizar mais pra frente
<Rezende> xGrind eu me precipitei
<Rezende> xGrind quando li em um site que nele estaria resolvido o problema com a placa da sis
<Rezende> pois tenho um positivo(negativo)
<Rezende> valeu
<xGrind> Rezende, se quiser, pode atualizar o kernel do 12.04
<Rezende> e eu fi isso
<Rezende> rsrs
<xGrind> dai vai corrigir esses problemas e melhor o desempenho. acho que o kernel 3.4 tem umas melhorias no video
<xGrind> o xubuntu 12.04 ta otimo aqui. eu ia colocar o xfce 4.10, mas nem vou mexer nisso. ja fiz isso uma vez, mas agora quero o sistema estavel. e está ótimo do jeito que está =}
<Rezende> xGrind valeu mano
<xGrind> o/
<Rezende> xGrind por enquanto
<Rezende> xGrind T+
<xGrind> se acha o Unity 3D pesado, porque nao usa Xfce?
<xispirito> HA!
<felipealmeida> damn
<go_mtz_rs> XISPRITO
<Geowany> xGrind
<xispirito> aha
<xGrind> o/
<Geowany> xGrind: qual é o lance desse minitube?
<xGrind> Geowany, o minitube nao usa o flash, dai carrega os videos mais rapido e vc nao precisa de navegador, abre direto nele
<xGrind> da pra baixar tb
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install minitube
<xGrind> http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<Geowany> putz...604Kb
<Geowany> xGrind: tentei fazer funcionar no vlc, mas parece que o pacote não tem o script lua do youtube atualizado
<xGrind> Geowany, larga de frescura e instala o minitube rapaz
<xGrind> o negocio é otimo
<Geowany> xGrind: minitube abre tmb o redtube?
 * xGrind da uma surra com vara de pescar em Geowany
<xGrind> é youtube rapa
<xGrind> xD
<sistematico> Ainda bem que a vara é de pescar.
<sistematico> ufa..
<Geowany> sistematico: vc fala isso pq nunca ficou com um anzol preso nas costelas
<xGrind> hhahua
<xGrind> Geowany, vai ver ele prefere outra vara ;x
<sistematico> Geowany: Acredite, a outra vara que você usa pra pescar as baleias e tubaroas do RedTube é pior.
<Geowany> kkkkk
<Geowany> sistematico: vem me dizer que vc é um sujeito sacrossanto
<Geowany> ?
<sistematico> xGrind: Não esse assunto homoafetivo é de vocês dois.
<sistematico> xGrind: Não me inclua no namoro de vcs..
<Geowany> sistematico: ei pow...tu é homofóbico?
<sistematico> Geowany: Saco-santo não, santo quase.
<sistematico> Geowany: De forma alguma! Se liberem!
<sistematico> Sem medo.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Finjam que eu não estou nem aqui.
<sistematico> heh
<Geowany> sistematico: moralista vc hein
<sistematico> Geowany: Moralista? Porque?
<sistematico> Sou nada.
<sistematico> Geowany: RedTubista você heim..
<sistematico> heh
<Geowany> sistematico: Talvez!
<Geowany> xGrind: bacana esse negócio hein...bem rapido
<sistematico> É em Qt?
<xGrind> Geowany, adiciona o ppa,  e atualiza pra ultima versão. está bem melhor
<xGrind> sistematico, acho que gtk mesmo
<Geowany> xGrind: compilo direto do fonte mas não instalo ppa
<sistematico> xGrind: Se for GTK tô dentro.
<Geowany> tenho pavor a ppa
<xGrind> Geowany, vc q compilou . é gtk?
<xGrind> eu gosto de ppa. mas ppa dos desenvolvedores mesmo do aplicativo
<xGrind> igual minitube, libreoffice, wine
<xGrind> dai é de boa
<sistematico> Geowany: Só que o PPA você tem um versionamento melhor e desinstalação mais fácil, sabe né?
<sistematico> Pelo fonte sempre fica algo pra trás :)
<sistematico> IMHO.
<Geowany> sistematico: falei que compilo direto do fonte
<Geowany> e não que instalo direto do fonte
<Geowany> checkinstall tá aí pra isso
<sistematico> Geowany: Posso dar uma sugestão?
<xGrind> sistematico, q nick vc usava antes?
<Geowany> sistematico: pode sim, só não te garanto se vou aceitar
<sistematico> xGrind: lsbrum, só que isso fazem muitos anos.
<sistematico> Geowany: dh_make ao invés de checkinstall.
<sistematico> Geowany: dh_make + dpkg-buildpackage e etc...
<xGrind> sistematico, faz qto tempo q usa ubuntu? e linux ?
<sistematico> Geowany: Sabe né?
<xGrind> sistematico, dpkg-buildpackage nao iria criar um .deb?
<Geowany> sistematico: não...o checkinstall já funciona
<sistematico> xGrind: Não uso Ubuntu não.
<Geowany> pra ser sincero, só uso pra empacotar a última versão do wine
<sistematico> xGrind: dh_make, "debianiza" o diretório.
<Geowany> sistematico: prefiro usar o padrão do desenvolvedor mesmo quando vou instalar algo dos fontes
<sistematico> xGrind: cria o diretório debian com os arquivos control, rules e muitos outros.
<sistematico> Geowany: O padrão é o dh_make.
<Geowany> geralmente fica la pelo /usr/local/
<Geowany> sistematico: não...o padrão é o que eu quiser!
<Geowany> =P
<sistematico> xGrind: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot cria o pacote em sí.
<sistematico> xGrind: Mas tem outros passos que eu omiti.
<sistematico> xGrind: Num é só isso :P
<xGrind> sistematico, sudo add-repository ppa -y && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install app -y
<xGrind> muito mais facil. e viva o Ubuntu \o/
<Geowany> vou ali
<Geowany> espera aí um pouco
<sistematico> xGrind: É amiguinho, só que nem sempre tem o PPA né?
<xGrind> dai eu olho o readme, e vejo como compilar
<sistematico> xGrind: Principalmente quando você que fez o aplicativo.
<sistematico> Certo?
<xGrind> ./configure , make, make install
<sistematico> xGrind: Olhar o readme é "lei" a questão é que instalar pelo fonte, deixa "traços" do programa.
<sistematico> xGrind: Alguns tem o make uninstall, os meus não :D
<sistematico> make deinstall pra família BSD.
<sistematico> xGrind: O empacotamento é mais ou menos uma forma de tu uniformizar a instalação de programas para a sua distro.
<sistematico> xGrind: Nada impede que você instale o fonte, afinal, você é livre.
<sistematico> Certo?
<sistematico> xGrind: Eu aprendi com o Daniel Holbach: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKLabbXTqMc
<sistematico> Recomendo.
<Icerous> Ah, que bom encontrar gente por aqui
<Icerous> boa noite!
<Icerous> Preciso de ajuda urgentemente, será que alguma alma caridosa pode me ajudar?
<kernel> falando a pergunta seria mais facil!
<kernel> :D
<Icerous> Opa
<Icerous> haha, desculpa a demora
<Icerous> é o seguinte, to quebrando a cabeça pra instalar o vnc em um vps que eu aluguei ontem. Preciso acessar a parte gráfica pra ajeitar umas coisas.
<Icerous> Ele ta com Ubuntu 10.10
<Icerous> E fui recomendado a não atualizar
<Icerous> vou fazer um servidor de um jogo chamado Perfect World
<kernel> ja ouvi falar nesse jogo
<kernel> parece ser irado!
<Icerous> Siiim
<Icerous> e dá muita grana
<Icerous> hahahaha
<Icerous> To instalando o nxserver no ubuntu, mas ja tentei de tudo
<Icerous> apt-get install x11vnc
<Icerous> vnc4server
<kernel> huMm
<kernel> da qual erro?
<Icerous> tudo qto é tipo de vnc
<Icerous> a maioria nao tem no repositorio
<Icerous> e os que tem
<Icerous> nao funciona
<Icerous> esse vnc4server eu instalei
<Icerous> mais quando dou o comando
<Icerous> perai..
<Icerous> bash: /usr/bin/vncserver: No such file or directory
<kernel> apt-cache search vnc
<kernel> ele vai procurar os pacotes relacionados ao vnc
<kernel> com o nome original do pacote no repositorio
<Icerous> Eu sou muito newbie em dists linux
<Icerous> Tem coisa pra kct, mas tá, ai eu instalo e como faço pra acessar aqui pelo windows?
<kernel> tem que instalar o vnc client
<kernel> no windows
<kernel> e o server na maquina que voce quer acessar
<kernel> :)
<Icerous> Eu tenho o
<Icerous> VNC Viwer 4
<Icerous> aqui
<kernel> acho que serve tambem
<kernel> o.O
<Icerous> entao
<Icerous> vou instalar o vinagre
<kernel> pelo visto voce gosta de instalar tudo que é tipo de programa né
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<Icerous> cara
<Icerous> eu só preciso
<Icerous> de um vnc q funcione
<Icerous> eu ja instalei de tudo
<kernel> todos funcionam
<Icerous> to o dia todo empacado nessa parte
<kernel> o problema ta na cadeira
<Icerous> spoaksapoks
<Icerous> né
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> auiHeAIEhAIeuAE
<Icerous> se eu der um apt-get clean
<Icerous> não vou zuar o servidor?
<Icerous> quero remover esse monte de procaria q eu instalei sem saber
<kernel> tem que saber os pacotes que instalou
<kernel> eu acho
<Icerous> Vino é bom?
<Icerous> vino - VNC server for GNOME virt-manager - desktop application for managing virtual machines
<kernel> se voce usar o gnome
<Icerous> nem sei o que é gnome
<Icerous> sopakspoaks
<kernel> como ambiente grafico
<kernel> é um DE
<kernel> desktop environment
<Icerous> de?
<Icerous> hum
<Icerous> ouvi isso hoje já
<Icerous> e ele é bom?
<kernel> Ambiente grafico
<kernel> o povo usa muito ele
<kernel> mais ultimamente o ubuntu ta lançado com unity
<kernel> com a barrinha do lado <--------------
<kernel> eu uso o xfce4
<kernel> no ArchLinux
<kernel> faz tempo que nao uso Ubuntu
<kernel> no meu desktop
<kernel> ;D
<Icerous> Veesh
<Icerous> deu um nó no meu cerebro
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<Icerous> Eu preciso de tudo do básico
<Icerous> n precisa de frescura
<Icerous> só tenho q acessar o DE
<kernel> UAIHEiuaHuaIUAUE
<Icerous> pode ser até em 8bit
<Icerous> '-'
<Icerous> pq tá, o vino tá instalado
<Icerous> mas e ai, como configura?
<Icerous> é tudo mt complicado '-'
<Icerous> * x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
<kernel> ta rodando como root é?
<Icerous> Sim
<Icerous> só recebi usuario root
<Icerous> instalei o tightvncserver
<Icerous> bem simples e ja ta config
<Icerous> so falta eu conseguir conectar
<kernel> nao pode cara
<kernel> tem que rodar com usuario normal
<kernel> se rodar como root vai deixar sua maquina vulneravel
<kernel> a falhas
<kernel> ate invasoes
<kernel> :/
<Icerous> Cara, sou total noob em linux
<Icerous> to me debatendo com esse terminal
<Icerous> todo mundo q eu conheço q entende, nao me ajuda
<Icerous> '-'
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> essa é a sua dica principal
<kernel> carregue a para sempre
<kernel> não use o usuario root para nada
<Icerous> Mas como faço pra criar uma conta normal
<kernel> a nao ser que seja obrigatoriamente
<Icerous> se a empresa do VPS só me forneceu essa
<kernel> adduser nomedousuario
<kernel> simples assim
<kernel> :D
<kernel> e use ela para seus afazeres
<kernel> usuario root tem todas as permissoes do sistema
<kernel> se voce usar um programa vulneravel
<kernel> e um hacker achar uma brecha nesse programa
<kernel> vai ter todas as permissoes no sistema
<Icerous> saquei
<Icerous> mas com o o usuario q acabei de criar
<Icerous> tb posso usar o apt-get
<Icerous> ?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> usa o sudo apt-get
<kernel> e bota a senha do usuario normal
<Icerous> saquei
<Icerous> o suporte dessa empresa é mt tosco
<Icerous> o tecnico foi mt ignorante
<Icerous> e disse q nao tem que me ajudar em nada quanto a config
<kernel> isso é fodz
<Icerous> com essas palavras msm '-'
<kernel> empresa em infra-estrutura é osso
<kernel> tem milhoes assim
<kernel> sem*
<kernel> poisé
<kernel> a dica foi dada
<kernel> sobre o usuario root
<kernel> acho que voce entendeu
<kernel> essa é a unica vulnerabilidade do linux
<kernel> em termos de falhas
<kernel> mais conhecida!
<kernel> no começo eu usava o root para tudo
<Icerous> christopher is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<kernel> vixe
<kernel> o.O
<kernel> tem que instalar o sudoers
<kernel> para o sudo funcionar :/
<kernel> entao quando voce for instalar algo
<kernel> usa o su
<kernel> e digita a senha do root
<kernel> depois exit para sair
<kernel> e usar os programas
<Icerous> a senha é a msm pros 2
<kernel> nunca use a senha igual tambem!
<kernel> do root
<kernel> e do usuario comum
<Icerous> como deleto user?
<kernel> só trocar a senha dele
<kernel> ouxe
<kernel> passwd usuario
<Icerous> eu gosto de complicar
<Icerous> kkkkk
<Icerous> afinal essa coisa quase n eh complicada
<kernel> nao é complicado cara
<kernel> o povo que complica
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<Icerous> cara interfaces graficas
<Icerous> são auto explicativas
<Icerous> terminal é bucha
<kernel> o povo tem o linux com bixo de 7 cabeças
<Icerous> imagina o que seria de nós se ainda estivessemos no dos '-'
<kernel> eu uso ambiente grafico
<kernel> mais faço tudo por linha de comando
<kernel> acho muito irado
<kernel> os comandos
<kernel> as interpretaçoes do shell com os comandos
<Icerous> vc se sente um hacker com aquelas coisinha verde subindo
<Icerous> SPOAKSpoaSK
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<kernel> hacker só existe um!
<kernel> Kevin MitNick
<kernel> :D
<kernel> o resto é amador
<kernel> e Crackers
<kernel> que o povo chamam de hackers
<kernel> Crackers é que fazem o Mau aos outros usando seu conhecimento em alto grau em alguma coisa para o mau
<kernel> Hacker usa seu conhecimento para se defender de ataques
<kernel> essa é a diferença ;)
<Icerous> White, Black, Gray hats
<kernel> goog morning
<kernel> IdleOne,
<kernel> good*
<kernel> bom vou nessa
<kernel> assistir meu filminho!
<kernel> precisando estamos ae Icerous :)
<Icerous> E ainda n consegui arrumar essa merda
<Icerous> sapoksaposk
<Icerous> to precisando '-'
<Icerous> fechei sem querer
<Icerous> sPOAKSAPOSK
<Icerous> anta
<Icerous> '-'
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<Icerous> maldito touchpad
<Icerous> cara, se vc me ajudar com esse vnc
<Icerous> te dou um beijo -n
<kernel> AIOejoAeAEJE
<Icerous> so quero fazer çapoha funciona
<kernel> um obrigado é mais emocionante!
<kernel> iaoeajeioaje
<Icerous> Ja é
<Icerous> pode ser
<Icerous> te dou um set nirvana
<Icerous> quando servidor tiver online
<Icerous> kkkk
<kernel> roda la o programa
<kernel> como usuario comum
<Icerous> qual programa?
<Icerous> ta, perai
<Icerous> vou instalar o sudoers aq
<kernel> que voce queria rodar e deu erro no Display
<kernel> aquele erro é conhecido quando roda como root
<Icerous> root@pw:~# apt-get install sudoers Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package sudoers root@pw:~#
<kernel> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Comando-sudo-instalacao-e-configuracao
<kernel> siga esse tutorial
<kernel> tem erro nao!
<kernel> o nome do pacote é sudo
<kernel> e nao sudoers
<kernel> :D
<Icerous> ah
<Icerous> o sudo ta instalado ja
<Icerous>  christopher@pw:~$ sudo su sudo: unable to resolve host pw [sudo] password for christopher:
<kernel> sudo apt-cache search teste
<kernel> testa ai
<kernel> coloca a senha do usuario claro ;)
<Icerous> ok
<Icerous> w8
<Icerous> christopher@pw:~$ sudo apt-cache search teste sudo: unable to resolve host pw [sudo] password for christopher: Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for christopher:
<Icerous> se eu uso o password do root
<Icerous> da sorry try again
<Icerous> se uso o meu da o lance do sudoers
<kernel> Icerous,
<kernel> claro
<kernel> é pra usar o passwork do usuario comum
<kernel> o passwork do root nao serve mais!
<kernel> password*
<Icerous> entao
<Icerous> mas eu uso
<Icerous> e da o lance do sudoers
<kernel> http://brito.blog.incolume.com.br/2011/11/comando-sudo-instalacao-e-configuracao.html
<kernel> olha isso
<kernel> tem que configurar o arquivo /etc/sudoers
<kernel> com o comando visudo
<kernel> mais o vi é meio chatim de se mexer
<kernel> entao usa o nano /etc/sudoers
<kernel> melhor de navegar nele dentro do arquivo
<Icerous> ta dando permission denied
<Icerous> tenho q logar como root
<Icerous> depois tu diz q n eh um bixo de 7 cabeças
<kernel> sim
<kernel> tem que ser como root mesmo
<taranto> kernel,  panic
<kernel> Icerous, só digitar su
<kernel> e colocar a senha do root rapaz
<kernel> taranto, lol
<Icerous> kkkk
<taranto> kernel,  e ai irmao
<taranto> alguem aqui usa TC htb pra controle de trafego?
<Icerous> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bn_JFlWi_LI
<Icerous> ja viram isso ai? me mijo de rir
<taranto> kernel, panic usa htb?
<kernel> taranto, nops
<taranto> kernel,  KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK O CARA NOIADO
<Icerous> kkkk esse video eh mt sarro
<Icerous> ae kernel, curte rpg?
<kernel> kKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<kernel> q video sinistro
<kernel> lol
<kernel> Icerous, curto sim
<kernel> jogava Final Fantasy
<kernel> no play 1
<Icerous> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkV6TdH9MRU
<kernel> Breat of fire
<Rezedende> bom dia pessoal
<Icerous> ve esse video ae
<kernel> chrono triger
<Icerous> Bom dia Rezedende
<Rezende> acabei de reinstalar o ubuntu12.04
<Rezende> tive que voltar do 12.10
<Rezende> tava travando muito
<Icerous> Viu lá kernel?
<taranto> kernel,
<kernel> Icerous, muito show
<kernel> mais só roda no windows :/
<Icerous> pois eh
<Icerous> gameplay é meu, ficou meio paradão, tava gravando a essa hora
<Icerous> soapksopaks
<kernel> Icerous, parece com God Of War
<kernel> né
<Icerous> Sim
<Icerous> bem parecido
<Icerous> vou fazer de um outro game dps
<Icerous> q parece bastante tb
<kernel> é massa
<kernel> esse estilo
<kernel> eu ja finalizei o GOd Of War 1 e 2
<kernel> no very hard
<kernel> só nao no titan
<Icerous> Sim sim
<Icerous> tb ja zerei
<kernel> kkk
<Icerous> falta o3 agora
<Icerous> NX> 595 ERROR: A fatal error occurred in NX Server.
<Icerous> =x
<Icerous>  NX> 148 Server capacity: not reached for user: christopher NX> 105 Start session with: --link="adsl" --backingstore="1" --encryption="1" --cache="16M" --images="64M" --shmem="1" --shpix="1" --strict="0" --composite="1" --media="0" --session="VPS" --type="unix-kde" --geometry="1360x700" --client="winnt" --keyboard="pc105\057us" --screeninfo="1360x700x32+render"  NX> 595 ERROR: A fatal error occurred in NX Server. NX> 595 ERROR: Th
<skate_forever> Bom dia.
<caua> bom dia pessoal
<caua> problema com login, apos digitar a senha volta pra tela de login
<caua> alguem sabe o motivo?
<go_mtz_rs> BOM DIA A TODOS
<Rudolf> dia1
<go_mtz_rs> Hoje é dia de papo de buteco hein gente
<go_mtz_rs> e ai rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: dia de prova
<Rudolf> go_mtz_rs: gestão de manutenção
<go_mtz_rs> bah...ontem era pra ter de Lógica e Algoritmo
<go_mtz_rs> mas professor cancelou e deixou pra proxima semana
<go_mtz_rs> hoje tenho sistemas operacionais
<go_mtz_rs> a principio hoje vou aprender a instalar o Linux *-* (estou preocupado e com medo de não conseguir) - dist Debian
<Luizcezar> Bom dia, eu to com um problema que tenho que colocar o DNS (nameserver) no resolv.conf manualmente toda vez que inicio o servidor pra funcionar a web, como mudar pra auto?
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: dhcp?
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: ou estático?
<Luizcezar> Rudolf: estático
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: qual distro?
<Luizcezar> estou com o 12.04, no arquivo diz que é automático mas tenho que declarar pra pegar.
<Luizcezar> Rudolf: ubuntu
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: então aí está o problema
<Luizcezar> Rudolf: verdade.
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: já viu aqui: http://blogger.corp.eng.br/2007/10/instalando-o-desktop-gui-no-ubuntu.html
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: ?
<Luizcezar> Rudolf: não vi ainda, vou verificar. valeu.
<Luizcezar> Rudolf: lá só tem o basicão, o que já estou fazendo, o problema é que reiniciando o "nameserver" some do resolv.conf e fica sem web denovo ;)
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: não é "basicão"
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: aqui é a configuração de internet
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: só isso
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: verifica se o dhcpcd ou dhclient está iniciando no boot
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: já vi isso acontecer
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: não achando nada, ele zera o /etc/resolv.conf
<Rudolf> felipealmeida: dia
<felipealmeida> duh, dia
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: achei algo
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: In Ubuntu, once you entered the infos in resolv.conf
<Rudolf> cp etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  is the fastest way
<Rudolf> Luizcezar: try it
<Luizcezar> ok
<Luizcezar> Rudolf: vou tentar
<ltspuser_20> Rudolf: perfeito kra, reiniciei conectado já! valeu man! :)
<Luizcezar> alguém usa o thin client connec ez610 com o LTSP? sabe se é bom e funfa?
<shadowdf> Rudolf
<shadowdf> como está
<sistematico> Dormindo.
<sistematico> Rudolf só acorda 12:00.
<sistematico> Pra almoçar, e dorme de novo.
<sistematico> Alguem usa o Geary?
<Rudolf> sistematico: aham
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Rudolf: Você usa o Geary ou acorda 12:00?
<sistematico> Num entendi, heh..
<Rudolf> sistematico: acordo 12:00
<sistematico> Rudolf: Tava olhando o SWOT, muito legal, obrigado.
<shadowdf> kkkkkk
<shadowdf> sistematico
<shadowdf> vc já mexeu com o aircrack?
<xispirito> ae bando de desocupados
<sistematico> Rudolf: Embora eu tenha ficado com preguiça de preencher os quadrantes!
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> shadowdf: Não, pra que tu quer isso?
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> é igual perguntar para que alguém quer uma arma
<shadowdf> estudando segurança
<xispirito> shadowdf: se for tentar com wpa2, boa sorte =D
<sistematico> As pessoas pulam um passo essencial.
<sistematico> Ler a documentação oficial, seja de qualquer aplicativo, sistema ou dispositivo.
<xispirito> eu sou do tipo que leio uma revista de trás para frente o.0
<sistematico> xispirito: Desde que assimile, a forma que lê é irrelevante.
<shadowdf> eu estou assistindo as video aula
<shadowdf> no site da backtracker
<xispirito> coerência \o/
<felipealmeida> descobri que o driver da samsung é uma bosta
<shadowdf> fiz a instalação como manda o tuto
<sistematico> xispirito: Porem acredito que ler qualquer man de trás pra frente irá trazer sérios problemas de assimilação.
<shadowdf> algumas coisas está funcionando bem
<shadowdf> mas quando chega no programa para quebrar a crip ai ele diz que não está instalado
<xispirito> sistematico: ah não, man page não dá para assimilar de trás para frente
<xispirito> shadowdf: penso eu que, então, ele não esteja instalado
<shadowdf> foi o que eu pensei
<xispirito> =D
<shadowdf> mas procurei a instalação dele na net
<shadowdf> e ainda não encontrei
<sistematico> Tem um programinha que se chama gtkman, eu gosto bastante, originalmente ele é do SalixOS, mas eu acho que já tem em diversas distros.
<sistematico> Recomendo.
<xispirito> do aircrack?
<shadowdf> o aircrack já está instalado
<shadowdf> ele vem  com varios aplicaticos
<shadowdf> dentro dele
<xispirito> sim, air[TREFA_AQUI]-ng
<shadowdf> isso ai
<xispirito> #[TAREFA_AQUI]-ng
<shadowdf> o que está faltando é o airolib-ng
<xispirito> shadowdf: nas versões posteriores, não existe mais
<Rudolf> xispirito: e ae
<xispirito> Rudolf: fala =D
<shadowdf> o airolib-ng
<vitorlobo> kernel, fala rapaiz
<vitorlobo> rs
<xispirito> aliás, preciso aprender a escrever man pages
<shadowdf> xispirito, vou dar uma olhada no man do aircrack
<xispirito> shadowdf: isto, sempre tem a resposta lá
<xispirito> sistematico: conseguiu resolver twu gtk lá?
<xispirito> #teu
<xispirito> caramba, iptables tem muita opção, e eu quero por todas em uma interface /o\
<sistematico> Recebo 2.000 emails por dia pelo menos 1.500 são SPAM.
<sistematico> O cara ainda tem a cara de pau de oferecer emprego de "E-mail Marketing", isso é um absurdo.
<xispirito> alguém usa emacs ae?
<vitorlobo> kernel, ta ai infeliz?
<kernel> vitorlobo, opa!
<kernel> sou feliz irmao :D
<mwallacesd> é "nóis" meu caro "queiróis"!
<mwallacesd> Aff, nós / queiróz
<mwallacesd> Hahahahaha
<galvao> sistematico, bom dia
<galvao> xispirito, bom dia
<xispirito> dia galvao
<galvao> vc trabalho com desenvolvimento do ubuntu?
<xispirito> galvao: não
<galvao> blz entao
<go_mtz_rs> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<go_mtz_rs> buenas cambada
<xispirito> quanta alegria =D
<go_mtz_rs> sempre xisprito
<go_mtz_rs> ^^
<xispirito> culpa dos doce
<go_mtz_rs> não...do café e do python mesmo
<go_mtz_rs> =D
<go_mtz_rs> como diria a ursinha...O PYTHON É LINDO *-*
<xispirito> se eu ficar alegre demais eu viro cowboy do código, escrevo o que vem a mente e fica um labirinto
<Ursinha> LOL
<go_mtz_rs> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> cowboy do codigo
<xispirito> sim uehhuhh
<go_mtz_rs> vou almoçar...ja ja to por ai fuiiiiiii
<Joserd> boa tarde
<Joserd> pessoal
<Joserd> quando o terminal nao acha o comando htpasswd
<Joserd> como faço pra instala-lo?
<Joserd> Boa tarde
<Rudolf> Joserd: instalou o apache?
<Joserd> no
<Joserd> nop
<Joserd> é do apache?
<Rudolf> Joserd: por que vc precisa do htpasswd?
<Rudolf> Joserd: mal lhe pergunte
<Joserd> estou criando usuario pro squid
<Joserd> :)
<Joserd> lembra que outro dia esta enchendo o saco aqui sobre linux
<Joserd> entao
<Joserd> estou continuando hoje
<Joserd> apt-get install apache ?
<Joserd> ou é outro nome?
<Rudolf> Joserd: apt-cache search apache
<Rudolf> Joserd: provavelmente apache2
<Rudolf> Joserd: apt-cache search apache-tools
<Joserd> bele
<Joserd> ja achei
<Joserd> :)
<Joserd> tu é o cara
<Joserd> vou mandar uma garrafa de vinho pra tu
<licio> Joserd, dá para usar script tambem
<licio> Joserd, tipo esse http://www.php2s.com/linux/how-to-generate-new-passowrd-for-squid-proxy-server-user-with-digest-user-authentication.html
<Rudolf> Ursinha: plural of process?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: when i type "top" i can see a lot of ...?
<Ursinha> processes
<Ursinha> ?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, ^
<Rudolf> thank you
<Ursinha> np :P
<Joserd> rudolf
<Joserd> aquele prompt de login e senha que abre no navegador cliente para se autenticar
<Joserd> no proxy
<Joserd> para aparecer aquela tela precisa de algo instalado no apache?
<Joserd> pelo seguinte
<Joserd> a configuração todinha certinho como vi nu tuto
<Joserd> não funciona
<Joserd> ele não esta abrindo a tela de login
<cparzewski> no navegador
<cparzewski> ?
<Joserd> sim
<cparzewski> ja configurou o navegador para o proxy?
<Joserd> sim
<cparzewski> que navegador eh?
<Joserd> ie
<MarconM> alguem trabalha com mysql
<Joserd> nao importa
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Joserd> nao é problema do navegador
<Joserd> estou configurando o squid
<MarconM> Ursinha, \o oi coração
<MarconM> como voce ta
<Joserd> e nao estava com apache instalado pra  criar
<Joserd> usuario e senha
<Joserd> eu instalei
<Joserd> porém não sei se faltou o apache-tools
 * MarconM forever alone =(
<Joserd> creio eu que é isso que não esta funcionando pois
<Joserd> as linhas estao certas
<Joserd> coloquei la auth_param basic realm etc etc etc
<Joserd> auth_param basic program /usr/lib/squid3/ncsa_auth /etc/squid/arquivosenha
<Joserd> depois acl autenticados proxy_auth REQUIRED
<Joserd> http_access  allow autenticados
<Joserd> nao funciona nem fodendo
<Joserd> digo
<Joserd> navegador nao abre a tela de login e senha
<Joserd> creio que falta algo
<cparzewski> infelismente nao sei te ajudar
<cparzewski> sou um noob :D
<cparzewski> se fosse o carregador
<cparzewski> ops
<cparzewski> o navegador
<cparzewski> :S
<Fisico> Rudolf: some mais uma vez..
<Fisico> !angústica
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: porra
<Rudolf> Fisico: não vai rolar esse mestrado hein
<Fisico> Rudolf:  tá parecendo q não msm
<xispirito> back to roots: http://imagebin.org/231049
<xispirito> uhuul
<kayo> vo subir meu firewall
<kayo> so por garantia
<kayo> norton firewall 2012
<xispirito> baita proteção
<mwallacesd> ...
<kayo> contra hackeres, yes
<xispirito> hackers em geral não ficam por ae furando firewalls =D
<mwallacesd> Vc pagou a licença ou ta usando copia não autorizada?
<xispirito> deve pesar feito uma bigorna
<kayo> mwallacesd, paguei
<YanGM> Pessoal, grande problema em mãos
<xispirito> corta o fio vermelho
<YanGM> Meu servidor tá dando kp e não consigo recuperar os dados
<YanGM> Dei boot no live lubuntu
<YanGM> E a partição está como lvm2
<YanGM> Impossível de ler
<YanGM> #comofas?
<xGrind> YanGM, lvm não e' so' no ubuntu 12.10?
<xispirito> http://www.softpanorama.org/Commercial_linuxes/LVM/recovery_of_lvm_partitions.shtml
<YanGM> O servidor ta com debian netinstall
<YanGM_> manda o libnk de novo
<YanGM_> estava no celular
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/231054
<xispirito> não, errei
<xispirito> tn
<xispirito> http://www.softpanorama.org/Commercial_linuxes/LVM/recovery_of_lvm_partitions.shtml
<YanGM_> xispirito: o que aparece no kp [e algo com n'ao foi poss[ivel montar o root
<YanGM_> ent'ao eu queria recuperar os dados nesse live para o meu hd externo
<xispirito> YanGM_: a possibilidade é de corrupção de dados/localização dos blocos
<xispirito> dae você precisa passar um fdisk ali
<YanGM_> beleza
<YanGM_> mas o lubuntu diz que n'ao suporta
<YanGM_> lvm2
<xispirito> aqui aconteçeu já em uma queda de luz, impossivel montar root bla bla blocks isso aquilo e aquilo outro
<xispirito> YanGM_: tenta com knnopix
<xispirito> ou knoppix ... sempre esqueço como escreve
<Known_problems> algum aplicativo que emita popap sobre a chegada de e-mails ?
<YanGM_> precisava achar outro pen... esse [e o meu [unico pc
<YanGM_> 2 notes mortos do meu lado
<MarconM> boa tarde
<YanGM_> boa noite
<YanGM_> xispirito: d`oh
<YanGM_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262831/
<xispirito> tabela de partição morreu \o/
<xispirito> se você tem backup da MBR, ótimo ...
<xispirito> senão /o\
<YanGM_> xispirito: man
<MarconM> xispirito: parece interessante ele
<MarconM> mas um para gente sofrer
<MarconM> aeuaheuehaea
<YanGM_> I don't know what to do I can probably say
<YanGM_> rir pra n'ao chorar o<
<YanGM_> o/
<YanGM_> posso dar w sem medo, com medo, ou eu t"o ferrado mesmo?
<YanGM_> vou tentar dar boot
<legilson> Boa noite a todos
<MarconM> boa noite
<YanGM> http://www.imgur.com/HpMbX.jpeg
<paladinn> format c:
<YanGM> Só preciso de alguns dados
<YanGM> Nem precisa dar boot
<MarconM> YanGM: olha isso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMkYH3pcBt0&feature=related
<YanGM> Marconm onde vende?
<MarconM> YanGM: feito em casa
<MarconM> arduino
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> to querendo fazer um
<MarconM> falta chegar os motores
<YanGM> Ouch
<paladinn> engenhoca
<paladinn> imagina escapa o fio da mão do cara ?
<Odra> ô de casa
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, ae ricardo aprende python e seja feliz
<paladinn> o unity é bugado ? qual melhor wm
<xGrind> paladinn, eu prefiro xfce
<xGrind> vitorlobo, manda os videos de novo =x
<vitorlobo> xGrind, http://pyscript.blogspot.com
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mano ..te falar viu
<vitorlobo> q pós operatorio barra pesada
<vitorlobo> to aqui pra pirar
<paladinn> hum to usando unity mas sei la
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ta onde agora?
<xGrind> eu acho o Unity muito cheio de mimimi
<vitorlobo> xGrind, to em casa
<vitorlobo> xGrind, usando lxde...rs dispensei unity
<xGrind> lxde tb é legal :D
<MarconM> \o ... boa noite galera
<MarconM> xGrind: e ae mona
<MarconM> =)
<xGrind> MarconM, eae maricón
<MarconM> =)
<xispirito> xGrind: eae
<xGrind> xispirito, o/
<xispirito> se você me perguntar do Mame eu vou te dar uma tijolada =D
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM pega um escudo de adamantium
 * MarconM xispirito e o ... ?
<xispirito> ah, o xGrind nunca acha graça de nada ...
<MarconM> xispirito: o ricardao largou dele
<MarconM> por isso ele é assim
<xispirito> tristi
<xispirito> grep *.py
<MarconM> xispirito: ele ta fazendo tratamento
<xispirito> ops ¬¬
<MarconM> mas tudo bem
<MarconM> mudando de assunto... xispirito baixando release nova do OpenBSD =)
<xGrind> xispirito, nao tinha visto. tava baixando os videos do vitorlobo
<xispirito> MarconM: http://www.openbsd.org/faq/
<xGrind> xispirito, mas vo perguntar sim sobre o Mame kk
<MarconM>  /o\ de novo nao
<xispirito> ahuaehuehu
<xispirito> xGrind: lol
<MarconM> xispirito: chega de faq por favor
<MarconM> eu ja aprendi
<MarconM> ¬¬
<MarconM> nao pergunto mais
<xispirito> MarconM: current?
<MarconM> Oui
<MarconM> por qui ? ... cette bien distro =)
<xispirito> err
<xispirito> communication error: errno 1
<MarconM> rsrs
<xGrind> vitorlobo, esse notepad++ eh pro linux?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, nao
<vitorlobo> xGrind, n gostei muito n...prefiro o geany
<xGrind> safado, fez o tutorial no windows entao?
<xGrind> kk
<xispirito> xGrind: eu conheço esta app, é um editor "avançado" de windows ... ele é muito avançado para aquele ambiente, lembra muito o gedit =D
<MarconM> aeuaheuaheaueahe
<MarconM> xispirito: sim voce instala o notepad fica com ciumes
<MarconM> e nao funciona mais
<MarconM> \o/
<xispirito> é algo tipo: uhuuul tem destaque de sintaxe \o/
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk rachei aqui
<paladinn> :D quem programa no ubuntu ?
<xispirito> os programadores =D
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeuhauheauehuahaeu
<MarconM> xispirito: tu é xato hein
<xispirito> cara, os wm me deixam abobado o.0
<MarconM> xispirito: mais abobado ainda 0.0
<xispirito> é muita emoção
<xispirito> MarconM: sim /o\
<MarconM> xispirito: pega o tijolo
<MarconM> e bate com força na sua cabeça
<MarconM> q volta ao normal
<xispirito> não, eu quero ficar assim
<xGrind> paladinn, o noivo da Ursinha trabalha no kernel do Ubuntu
<xGrind> vitorlobo, ta falando o link do dicionario =]
<paladinn> nossa xispirito
<xispirito> paladinn: aehuahuaeh
<paladinn> quem é ursinha e quem é o noivo dela
 * xispirito relincha
<xGrind> Ricardo
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é q to de boca presa fiz cirurgia ortognatica
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  vou ficar assim por mais 20 dias :(
<xispirito> e como faz para comer? 0.0
<vitorlobo> seringa
<vitorlobo> canudo
<vitorlobo> só liquido
<vitorlobo> tudo coado
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> vixi
<xispirito> nossa
<xGrind> vitorlobo, mas oq aconteceu? O.o
<vitorlobo> é problema genetico
<MarconM> hunm
<vitorlobo> eu por mais de 20 anos so mordia com 2 dentes da boca
<vitorlobo> tinha mordida aberta e torta
<vitorlobo> dai fiz a cirurgia
<vitorlobo> so q pra meu azar, fui o primeiro caso do cirurgiao complicado rs
<xispirito> que bom que teve como corrigir ...
<vitorlobo> pq fiz a mesma cirurgia duas vezes
<vitorlobo> 6 horas de cirurgia rs
<MarconM> nossa
<vitorlobo> meu rosto ta mais inchado q o do bubassaur
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<xispirito> lol
<MarconM> aeuhaueheuehua
<MarconM> xispirito: in flames comanda
<xispirito> aquela cara de baby sauro
<xispirito> hah
<MarconM> xispirito: nao apela --'
<vitorlobo> foda q sinto uma coceira na boca
<vitorlobo> so q ta toda dormente
<vitorlobo> fico coçando n sei onde to tocando
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhhuaa
<xispirito> MarconM: =D
<vitorlobo> po
<vitorlobo> ja to a 15 dias assim
<vitorlobo> de boca presa
<vitorlobo> o medico ontem me disse
<vitorlobo> "mais 20"
<vitorlobo> velho
<xispirito> vitorlobo: o importante é que teve como curar, o resto é bobagem
<vitorlobo> feijoada, bolo de aipim
<vitorlobo> apim com carne do sol
<vitorlobo> pizza e lasanha
<vitorlobo> aqui em casa
<vitorlobo> vo endoidar
<vitorlobo> xispirito, pior..tipo desvio de septo durante a cirurgia
<vitorlobo> depois q desinxar o rosto
<Odra> Qual é o certo, desexcluir ou des-excluir? o___o
<vitorlobo> fazer outra
<vitorlobo> pra corrigir
<vitorlobo> :(
<xispirito> é osso
<vitorlobo> se eu sair igual o fredkruegger
<vitorlobo> vou aterrorizar o sonhos de vcs
<xispirito> se eu tivesse a cara toda retalhada, com certeza eu arrumava uma camisa com listras vermelhas e um chapéu ...
<xispirito> ah eu não ia resistir
<Odra> Desexcluir ou des-excluir, eis a questão.
<xispirito> porque, o importante é trollar, sempre
<xispirito> acho que desexcluir não existe Odra
<Odra> Pô ninguém sabe? Mas eu preciso traduzir "Undelete".
<Odra> xispirito: Inventa um.
<xispirito> desdeletar =D
<Odra> Não, tem que ser excluir. Todo mundo traduz delete como exluir. Então vai ter que ser desexcluir ou des-excluir.
<xispirito> acho que a tradução seria recuperar ...
<Odra> Ah tá.
<Odra> E redelete?
<xispirito> porque de língua para língua, as vezes não exste palavra equivalente, você tem que adaptar
<xispirito> deletar, novamente
<Odra> Nunca vi alguém botar virgula no menu editar.
<xispirito> é a força do hábito o.0
<xispirito> ou se for tipo um refazer/desfazer, re-deletar faria todo sentido ...
<Odra> Eh refazer/desfazer. Por tanto des-excluir/reexcluir.
<xispirito> recuperar/re-excluir =D
<xispirito> eu faria assim, mas é passível de interpretação
<Odra> Por exêmplo "Des-excluir 2 registros" "Reexcluir um registro" etc.
<xispirito> des-excluir fica muito feio
<xispirito> "recuperar dois registros excluidos"
<Odra> Isso fica muito longo D:
<Odra> Parece meu amigo que falou RETROCEDER EXCLUSÃO.
<ZZzzZzzz__> "repor"
<xispirito> faz sentido Odra
<Odra> Mas eu só queria saber se era Desexcluir ou Des-excluir D:
<xispirito> e eu contínuo achando que não existe =D
<Odra> Eh um prefixo mais um verbo. Existe se vc quiser.
<Odra> Oq n existe eh desesseiscluir
<xispirito> não sou lá um especialista em gramática ... mas a estética fica feia
<xispirito> apesar de eu não ser um especialista em estética ...
<Odra> Você é especialista em que? Forçar ocultas?
<xispirito> não posso revelar, isto colocaria a operação em perigo
<alexactis> boa noite pessoal
<Odra> Boa noite
<xispirito> noite
<alexactis> qual o teor da conversa de hoje?
<xispirito> desescluir ou des-excluir alexactis
<Odra> Melhor resolver isso logo. A tradução é a última coisa que falta pra eu upar meu crônometro no ubuntu software
<Odra> xispirito: Desexcluir.
<alexactis> pq não remover?
<Odra> Desremover ou des-remover?
<xispirito> eu já tentei dizer alexactis =D
<alexactis> e incluir?
<xispirito> remover/recuperar
<Odra> Não é incluir, é DES-excluir.
<alexactis> mas Des-excluir é o inverso de excluir
<alexactis> ou Desfazer excluir
<Odra> Sim, não quer dizer INCLUIR
<xispirito> eu acho que um refazer/desfazer fica mais elegante
<Odra> Desexcluir um registro é defazer a exclusão daquele registro. Incluir um registro é incluir um registro.
<xispirito> e é o padrão
<Odra> xispirito: Eu sei. Mas eu quero botar desexcluir.
<alexactis> restaurar registro fica melhor?
<xispirito> uheahueauh
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-06
<xispirito> Odra: se você quer, não há argumento no mundo que mude
<alexactis> pois é né
<alexactis> xpirito tá certo
<alexactis> xispirito, perdão
<Odra> Mas oq eu quero saber
<Odra> É se é
<Odra> Desexcluiir
<Odra> Ou
<Odra> Des-excluir
<alexactis> vc quer saber a fonética que fica melhor é isso?
<xispirito>  e eu afirmo que acredito não existir
 * xispirito começa tudo denovo \o/
<Ursinha> * xispirito relincha
<Ursinha> hauhauahuah
<Odra> xispirito: Então que seja um neologismo, mas ainda sim tem uma gramática correta a seguir
<xispirito> heahuh
<Ursinha> vcs tão hoje
<Odra> Eu sei que reexcluir não é re-excluir mas eu não sei se é desexcluir ou des-excluir.
<Ursinha> Odra, vc pode botar o que quiser, mas é bom pensar em quem vai usar, pq ninguem vai entender, e ai, qual o uso?
<Ursinha> mas se só vc vai usar, pq não né
<xispirito> Ursinha: brilhante mente equilibrada e racional, desexcluir ou des-exluir?
<Odra> Ursinha: Que tipo de pessoa n entende oq des-excluir significa.
<Ursinha> Odra, o tipo de pessoa que está acostumado com o padrão que todos outros softwares do universo usam :)
<Ursinha> não é uma questão de linguagem, mas de padrão
<Odra> Des-excluir: v. o ato da des-exclusão de algo.
<Ursinha> xispirito, desfazer exclusão ou sei lá
<xispirito> eu também penso que desexcluir fica fora de contexto
<Odra> Se você pra eu botar desfazer, eu ia ter colocado undo deletion ao inves de undelete.
<Ursinha> Odra, eu recomendo vc usar os dicionários de tradução de software
<alexactis> rapaz busquei no dicionário e esta palavra não existe
<Ursinha> undelete é convenção, desexcluir não, nem sei se existe
<Ursinha> alá, alexactis, não existe mesmo?
<Odra> Eu to vendo um monte de ?
<alexactis> não nenhum dicionário online que pesquizei mostrou retorno na pesquisa da palavra
<Ursinha> Odra, http://en.pt_br.open-tran.eu/suggest/undelete
<alexactis> acho eu, que por questões de convenção devesse usar o de prache
<Odra> alexactis: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22desexcluir%22 61 resultados legitimos.
<xispirito> se você pegar chinês e árabe, tem dúzias de palavras que não tem equivalentes em língua nenhuma Odra
<Ursinha> resultado no google não significa que esteja certo
<Ursinha> é bom lembrar, né
<Ursinha> Odra, se vc quiser seguir o padrão, o link que te passei deve ser suficiente
<Ursinha> se não quiser, ninguem pode te obrigar :)
<xispirito> não Ursinha, o Google é o oráculo dos Deuses da era contemporânea, ele sabe tudo
<Ursinha> ele sabe tudo, mas nem sempre o que fala é o certo
<Ursinha> ele pode te ludibriar
<Ursinha> :P
<Odra> xispirito: Exato.
<xispirito> e o wikipédia já virou fonte confiável de informação
<xispirito> =D
<Ursinha> assim como qualquer outra coisa tem que usar com parcimonia
<alexactis> kra no google aparece um monte de gente que colocou a palavra em seus textos de blogs para explicar de forma engraçada, podemos dizer assim, que vai desfazer uma "apagamento" é como uma gíria
<Ursinha> pq os dados que lá estão são de usuários também
<Ursinha> apagamento XD
<xispirito> haheauh
<alexactis> viu...
<xispirito> desexcluir o apagamento o.0
<Odra> des-apagar.
<alexactis> pronto...
<Ursinha> ahuahuah quase cuspi a comida no teclado
<alexactis> hehehe
<alexactis> por isso coloquei entre parenteses pq é uma gíria...
<Ursinha> novamente... Odra, como membro do time de tradução, te digo que o recomendado é usar os dicionarios como os do link que te passei
<alexactis> uma palavra que criei na falta de algo masi apropriado
<Ursinha> alexactis, mas é legal
<Ursinha> apagamento
<Ursinha> vou usar
<Ursinha> :P
<alexactis> eu sei, girias são legais... hehehe
<alexactis> mas foi um exemplo prático que dei... hehehe
<xispirito> vou sair, respirar ar da rua, volto depois
<Ursinha> faz bem
<xispirito> sim =D
<xispirito> fui
<Odra> Se eu for colocar "Desfazer 30 apagamentos de registro" vai ficar mto longo D:
<Ursinha> Odra, apagamento é uma piada do alexactis .... vc olhou o link que te passei?
<Odra> Sim.
<alexactis> Aurélio Buarque de Holanda deve estar se revirando no túmulo depois desse meu "apagamento" hehehe
<Ursinha> alexactis, pior que isso acho que apagação?
<Ursinha> hahahaha nossa, fica feio até
<Odra> Eu n consigo tirar screenshot enquanto tem um menu popup no ubuntu T___T. http://i.imgur.com/psAN6.png
<alexactis> acho melhor desfazer exclusão que é a tradução para o undelete
<Odra> Só que não é "undelete"
<Odra> É "undelete x logs"
<Odra> Então vai ficar "Desfazer exclusão de x registros"
<alexactis> perfeito!
<Odra> Duas vezes maior D: Ao invés de "Des-excluir x registros"
<Odra> Mas isso se for des-excluir. Porque mode ser desexcluir.
<alexactis> Recuperar X Registros fica melhor Odras?
<alexactis> Odra
<alexactis> perdão
<Odra> Eu acho que eh melhor colocar desapagar.
<alexactis> hehehe
<alexactis> ai fica quase uma seção espirita
<Odra> Ou Retroceder apagamento de x registros
<alexactis> ai fica melhor Recuperar X Registros
<Odra> >___>
<Odra> Tá.
<Odra> Eu devia ter aprendido regex T___T
<alexactis> isso é um prog de que? contas a pagar e receber é?
<Odra> alexactis: Cronometro
<alexactis> Usa licença poética então...
<Odra> q?
<Odra> Desculpa tah tudo com ? aki.
<Odra> "Usa licença po?tica então?"
<alexactis> muda o padrão do texto
<alexactis> licença poetica
<alexactis> põe a palavra que vc quer
<Odra> Licença poética?
<alexactis> ou cria duas janelas de mensagem
<Odra> Que isso? Licença poética?
<alexactis> REcuperando Registros...
<alexactis> X Registros Recuperados
<Odra> alexactis: Eu duvido que seja uma operação demorada a esse nível.
<Odra> É um cronômetro pelo amor de deus.
<alexactis> põe um timer
<Thiago> gente boa noite
<alexactis> boas Thiago
<Odra> Meu colega de classe já tinha achado um exagero eu ter desfazer/refazer num cronômetro.
<Guest20503> gente instalei o ubuntu 12.10 (segundo beta)
<alexactis> kra, mas se é pra nota... vale tudo
<Odra> Nota?
<Odra> Não é trabalho de classe o___O
<alexactis> hehehe
<Guest20503> ta muito mais rápido do que as versões anteriores "11.04,11.10,12.04"
<Guest20503> rsrs
<Odra> alexactis: Cara tudo cunté cronometro que eu achei online era um merda emcima da outra D:
<Odra> Então fiz o meu.
<Odra> Não é trabalho de escola.
<alexactis> então faz uma coisa completa
<Odra> -> v0.5
<alexactis> bem aprimorada, superior...
<Odra> Já é.
<alexactis> tenho um cronômetro no meu Defy que não consigo colocar segundos
<Odra> QUE CRONOMETRO QUE TEM SUPORTE A TRADUÇÂO???
<alexactis> que cronometro dá as informações detalhadas para o usuário?
<Odra> alexactis: O meu conta de 7 dias negativos até 7 dias positivos com precisão de microsegundo usando stopwatch de diagonistics em C#. Você pode editar o tempo direto na caixa de display e ele fica vermelho se estiver a formatação errada.
<Odra> Tem como criar, renomear e excluir múltiplos cronometros, mudar a velocidade e a direção de contagem, acoplar a janela de registro, mudar para um modo compact com apenas um botao e deixar ele como manter visivel/ao topo/etc
<alexactis> e pode ter 2 janelas explicando o desexcluir... hehehe
<Odra> Naum :D
<Odra> No máximo eu boto um tooltip no desexcluir
<alexactis> então faz e me diz quando pode baixar para eu ver como ficou... hehehe
<Odra> Já pode. Só que a versão 0.5 ainda não esta terminada (sem tradução em 0.4) e eu sou péssimo com mercurial
<alexactis> que é mercurial?
<Odra> Eh um negocio pra atualizar mudanças em código
<alexactis> qual o nome alem de Cronômtro é claro
<alexactis> éo StopWatch?
<alexactis> pessoal tenho uma pergunta, como aumento o tamanho dos icones do dock do gnome 3?
<Odra> alexactis: http://code.google.com/p/chrono-marker/
<alexactis> cada ez que incluo um novo icone o bichino fica pequeno
<alexactis> alguem?
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco :-)
<Eronides> pessoal tenho um arquivo .docx com gráficos que ao abrir com o libreoffice writer não exibe os gráficos
<felipealmeida> Boa noite
<illuminarch> boa felipealmeida
<Odra> Boa noite.
<Odra> Ok. Finalmente terminei >:D
<vicente> Boa!
<rcbdesigner> boa noite
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha: o papo de buteco hj tem algum tema? rsrs
<viuxe> Ursinha: olhando aqui o papo
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, a gente fala de qualquer coisa que sugerirem
<Ursinha> basicamente
<Ursinha> :)
<viuxe> pergunta
<viuxe> Várias novidades vão chegar no﻿ Ubuntu a partir desse ano: Unity 4.0 (game engine), Steam, Lightworks etc. Vocês acham que isso vai incentivar a Adobe a portar os softwares dela para o Ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> A Unity 4.0 já tem jogos no Ubuntu.
<Daekdroom> Quero dizer, já chegou.
<viuxe> Ursinha: vc pode fazer a pergunta?
<Ursinha> viuxe, vou botar na fila :)
<viuxe> Ursinha: obrigado
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha: vc comentou sobre video no Empathy... vc conseguiu em quais?.. face.. gtalk...
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, eu consegui no gtalk
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, nunca tentei no facebook...
<rcbdesigner> blz
<java_rocks> Ursinha: o papo de buteco tem de tudo, até briga de casal...
<java_rocks> :d
<java_rocks> :D
<Ursinha> lol
<alexactis> o papo de uteco lá no forum?
<rcbdesigner> no youtube.. já passo o link
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUV0bX632oI
<rcbdesigner> apareceu ai?
<rcbdesigner> alexactis: ..
<alexactis> oi
<rcbdesigner> apareceu o link?
<alexactis> sim
<java_rocks> putz
<java_rocks> Ursinha: dá um gole aí
<Ursinha> :D
<sistematico> Tô sem som, mas parece que eu vi uma cervejinha ali..
<sistematico> Sei não.
<alexactis> tô dando um gole aqui tambem... hehehe
<java_rocks> deu sede
<rcbdesigner> eu tava numa exposição... já basta de cerveja hahahahaa
<rcbdesigner> abertura de exposição é massa.. colem na galera de Artes... rsrs
<alexactis> aberturas, lançamentos... é tudo show de bola
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> vem cá.. não vou mentir.. desculpem se alguém ficar ofendido
<java_rocks> Ursinha: acho que vc tem uns 3 monitores aí
<rcbdesigner> uso dual-boot num pc aqui de casa
<Ursinha> java_rocks, tenho 2 :)
<rcbdesigner> fiz a melança no ubutntu 12.04
<go_mtz_rs> ursinha
<go_mtz_rs> cheguei agora ainda ta rolando papo de buteco?
<rcbdesigner> como reseto o ubuntu para a configuração original sem detonar o windows..
<rcbdesigner> ta sim go_mtz_rs
<alexactis> tá sim
<go_mtz_rs> me passa o link
<go_mtz_rs> plis
<go_mtz_rs> ja achei
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUV0bX632oI
<go_mtz_rs> vle gen6te
<alexactis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUV0bX632oI
<rcbdesigner> ;)
<sistematico> Resetar é bom..
<sistematico> É preciso saber o que fez, qual erro, pra a partir daí tentar corrigir.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Esse "reset" mágico não existe.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Entendeu?
<alexactis> mas se vc reinstalar não vai detonar a partição do R.Windows é só ter cuidado na hora de sepaar as partições
<rcbdesigner> entendi
<rcbdesigner> poise.. queria contornar sem ter que reinstalar.. se bem que nem é demorado..
<alexactis> então tem que ver onde vc errou... foi instalação de soft?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Quanto mais partições você separa seu sistema, melhor pra você.
<alexactis> isso é vero
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: No FreeBSD eu costumo usar 8, aqui tenho 6.
<sistematico> E é um S.O. só.
<alexactis> putz
<rcbdesigner> mas tipo... o que ta acontecendo só é o lance qd entro no modo "ubuntu" e qd o passo o mouse por cima dos icones eles vão sumindo.. ou o plano de fundo some.. ai qd clico na área de trabalho reaparece rs
<java_rocks> Ursinha: pode faltar qualquer um nesse papo, menos vc
<java_rocks> :P
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Nada que um dpkg-reconfigure não conserte.
<rcbdesigner> foi o lance de querer mudar a aparência... não sei se foi o compiz.. o tweak-tool..
<rcbdesigner> não acredito que tenha sido atualização do kernel 3.6
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Cria um novo usuário e use ele.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Entendeu?
<alexactis> vc futucou em alguma coisa no tweak-tool?
<Ursinha> go_mtz_rs, po, mas eu não liguei o nome ao nick! :)
<rcbdesigner> vou dar um saque depois.. já ta salvo em fav
<go_mtz_rs> huauhahuauhahua....vou trocar meu nome do irc
<alexactis> ai sim seria papo de buteco...
<rcbdesigner> futuquei man
<alexactis> desfaz o que vc fez
<Matheus_Cavalho> Agora sim ursinha *-*
<alexactis> passo  passo até parar de dar o bug
<java_rocks> Falem sobre a latinoware
<rcbdesigner> pior q vi o cara no tutorial escondendo o terminal com as msgs de erro colocando o tweak-tool na frente dele kkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Cavalho> ond anda o resto do povo ursinha?
<alexactis> ai esquece ele e põe o resto de volta
<rcbdesigner> eu desfiz.. e desinstalei
<rcbdesigner> não instalei mta coisa.. só inkscape.. gimp e scribus
<alexactis> o 12.10 vai sair a final quando? alguem sabe?
<Matheus_Cavalho> Gente....não tem como colocar uma dessas palestras online
<Matheus_Cavalho> ???
<Matheus_Cavalho> pra gente que não vai poder ir
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Tenta o que eu te disse, pode ser que funcione.
<rcbdesigner> que palestras?
<alexactis> hotel 5 estrelas?
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  impressionantemente o modo ubuntu 2D roda blz
<rcbdesigner> depois q vi que tiraram essa opção do Ubuntu 12.10... acho que não vou atualizar para a nova versão rs
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Só instalar outro WM/DE, não importa a versão do SO.
<rcbdesigner> falou grego agora rsrs
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Linux é diferente do Windows, você não tem que engolir um Ambiente, e não existe só um Ambiente.
<rcbdesigner> voltei a usar linux depois de muitos anos
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Existem centenas de gerenciadores de janelas.
<rcbdesigner> to abrindo abas a rodo aqui para me atualizar com os termos rs
<alexactis> rcbdesigner, eu tambem levei anos sem usar o Linux
<rcbdesigner> entendi
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: No Ubuntu acho que é o Unity, não sei, mas existe o Gnome/XFCE/OpenBox e mais milhares.
<rcbdesigner> poise.. existem vários.. mas as atualizações de sistemas são tantas que as vezes o suporte não fica mto legal... acho
<rcbdesigner> é o Unity
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Meu PC é um lixo, então eu nem rodo muito esses DEs pesados, no máximo um Gnome3 de vez em quando...
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Fica sim, acredite..
<rcbdesigner> não sei se já tem o 3.7 para o 12.04... mas parce q o do 12.10 já ta no 6.6
<rcbdesigner> eu fiz essa modificação de abestalhação
<alexactis> poẽ seu sobrenome Hillebrandt
<rcbdesigner> deixar aquelas barras mais transparentes
<rcbdesigner> Quem é o Hillebrandt?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Instale o Gnome ou XFCE e escolha ele no gerenciador de login.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: sudo apt-get install gnome
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Entendeu?
<rcbdesigner> o ubuntu 2D já resolve isso rs
<rcbdesigner> tenho o gnome lá
<sistematico> Então.
<sistematico> Qual o problema?
<sistematico> No Gnome tambem tá bugado?
<rcbdesigner> achei a idéia de teclar Super e digitar pouca coisa mais legal
<Ricardo__> no netbook to feliz com lxde
<Ricardo__> mto bom
<Ricardo__> no desk debian ainda gnome 2 forever alone ahaha
<rcbdesigner> eu abri o gnome e parece que não deu problema.. vou usando o Unity no Ubuntu 2D enquanto da
<Ricardo__> esse atocho de unity em mim nao rola
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<sistematico> Tambem não curto..
<sistematico> mas....
<rcbdesigner> entendam.. sou designer gráfico... a imagem me atrai mto rsrs
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: No Gnome teclar o Super e digitar o comando tambem funciona.
<rcbdesigner> lembro q cheguei a ver o gnome qd mudaram a interface
<sistematico> IMHO, o Gnome e OpenBox são mais bonitos.
<sistematico> heh
<rcbdesigner> acho q vou convencer minha avó a me dar o all-in-one dela
<rcbdesigner> ta com Linux lá rs
<Luana> \o/
<Matheus_Cavalho> <o>
<alexactis> \o/
<Luana> @luanagtx no twitter hehe
<Diogo> isso funciona?
<Caio_> \o/
<stract> \o/
<rcbdesigner> (O;o)//
<Ursinha> Diogo, funciona :D
<Ricardo__> openbox ate q fica bonito se dar uma mexida
<Ricardo__> alem de voar mto
<alexactis> isso mesmo que vc falou
<tiagoscd> lol
<alexactis> aquitis
<Ricardo__> o xfce nao ando curtindo
<leonardorocha> o/
<Ricardo__> ta pesado q nem gnome 2
<alexactis> c mudo
<Ricardo__> ae nao era essa a ideia
<Ursinha> \o/
<Zoffy> \o/
<Diogo> Que trem doido :)
<Matheus_Cavalho> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....gangnam style é bom é moh legal ursinha
<rcbdesigner> Eu acho que no IRC ta melhor para acompanhar as perguntas
<sistematico> Ricardo__, rcbdesigner: http://imageshack.us/a/img442/6071/openbox.png
<ibere_fernandes> \o/
<rcbdesigner> em vez do youtube
<Diogo> Para falar direto com alguém basta digitar o nome dela?
<legilson> eiiiiii
<sistematico> Pra falar direto é só falar uai..
<legilson_> oh eu aqui
<rcbdesigner> sistematico: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-47YFQmT30II/T87i1Y8c8hI/AAAAAAAACVs/n24q430SlZU/s1600/cala-a-boca-e-pega-meu-dinheiro.png
<Ricardo__> sistematico, sim ta bem legal... mas uso lxde so pela comodidade de nao ficar montando tudo
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Montar o que?
<legilson> \o/
<Ricardo__> menu na mao
<rcbdesigner> caterpilar... kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk aquela largata de pokemon putz
<Ricardo__> openbox ja eh nerdice demais
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<sistematico> É nada, nerdice é tiling!
<sistematico> Aí sim.
<rcbdesigner> sim................
<alexactis> silêncio mortal
<sistematico> Tiling é o fim da picada.
<rcbdesigner> alguém sabe um site em que coloquem vários sistemas operacionais linux?
<sistematico> Mas tem gente que gosta, fazer o que né :)
<Ricardo__> eu ja tenho os tendao tudo estourado de usar pc
<rcbdesigner> tipo... alguém comenta que testou e deixa lá um video do youtube demonstrando.. com o link para a distro..
<Ricardo__> ficar montando menu ainda eh demais
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<alexactis> motorista da rodada
<legilson> direto é reto doeu vai chorar
<rcbdesigner> tava pesquisando e acho legal fazerem algo mais direcionado.. tipo o blackbuntu.. Super OS
<rcbdesigner> tava querendo que alguém personalizou para Design por exemplo
<rcbdesigner> querendo uma*
<alexactis> toca violão
<rcbdesigner> blender. gimp.. scribus.. inkscape..
<legilson> aqui é um buteco
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Se a preguiça é tão grande, use o meu: http://pastebin.geany.org/O1ZGQ/
<rcbdesigner> ai passasse um link magnético via torrent talvez..
<legilson> senão é academia
<legilson> a graça é essa
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: O mais perto disso que tu vai achar é o distrowatch.com
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  já disse que te amo?
<sistematico> Tô fora.
<Matheus_Cavalho> Tiago...em relação aos jogos plataforma RUINDOUS...tipo rpg online...não tem como colocar no ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> ainda bem que não
<rcbdesigner> ufa rsrs
<rcbdesigner> soltar uma pôdi agora
<legilson> joga-se conversa sobre a mesa
<java_rocks> Várias novidades vão chegar no﻿ Ubuntu a partir desse ano: Unity 4.0 (game engine), Steam, Lightworks etc. Vocês acham que isso vai incentivar a Adobe a portar os softwares dela para o Ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha: comeu goiabada hoje?
<legilson> faz de conta que está bebado
<Ursinha> hauahuahau que?
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner,
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Não assim tambem, pá pum! Demorei mais ou menos 7 anos pra montar esse desktop.
<legilson> eu peso 120
<rcbdesigner> Ursinha:  é pq vc parece um sonho
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<rcbdesigner> essa foi boa.. digam ai XD
<sistematico> bah
<Ursinha> rcbdesigner, essa foi original
<Ricardo__> ah se nego ficar 1 semana
<Ricardo__> em cima
<Ricardo__> monta tudo
<Ricardo__> mas é sacal
<alexactis> eu lí isso na Info se não me engano
<rcbdesigner> Essa foi uma Stella Artois rs
<ibere_fernandes> boa noite e até a proxima!
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Com um pouco de experiência, em 1 dia monta tranquilo.
<rcbdesigner> flw
<sistematico> Ricardo__: Agora já sei o caminho das pedras, em até menos que isso.
<java_rocks> doidera
<rcbdesigner> já viram esse vídeo? kkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JyGP0ZyxF5E
<legilson> pode ser
<legilson> sei-la
<sistematico> Depois eu volto, inté.
<Caio_> rcbdesigner : até p midori e melhor q o ie9
<Caio_> kkkk
<rcbdesigner> não vejo o midori a mto tempo.. bom lembrar
<alexactis> Ursinha rí facil assim? até de meu "desapagar" ela riu...
<Ursinha> alexactis, eu sou boba mesmo
<Ursinha> :)
<alexactis> hehehe
<alexactis> é a cerveja?
<rcbdesigner> sistematico: como uso ?? http://pastebin.geany.org/O1ZGQ/ rsrsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> qual o nick do Hillebrandt aqui?
<alexactis> deve ser tiagoscd
<alexactis> o mesmo do twitter
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Tem que ter o Openbox instalado.
<Ursinha> alexactis, não, sóbria mesmo haahahahaha
<Ursinha> é o tiagoscd  mesmo
<Ursinha> :)
<alexactis> hehehehe
<rcbdesigner> blz
<alexactis> então só eu estou no papo de buteco, Bebendo¹
<tiagoscd> lol
<alexactis> tiagoscd, intel 945? a minha é essa
<tiagoscd> alexactis: :)
<rcbdesigner> man.. eu misturei licor com cerveja lá na exposição rsrs
<alexactis> tanto no meu net quanto no meu note
<rcbdesigner> o garçom é meu amigo.. então já viu rsrs
<alexactis> eu não tive pobremas
<leonardorocha> Galera, vocês já usaram Arch Linux? Qual experiência tiveram?
<stract> salve, salve, vo indo nessa... aki na roça já eh tarde! amanha tenho feira. boa noite e fiquem com Deus!!!
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Eu uso a 4 ou 5 anos.
<alexactis> não, mentira eu tenho ubuntu no atom
<ronan_azarias> teste
<alexactis> não Acer netbook
<alexactis> aton 1.6
<leonardorocha> sistematico: É preciso instalar drivers a parte ou a maioria já estão no kernel?
<java_rocks> já falaram sobre elementary os?
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Ele tem 300 ou 400MB depois de instalado no sistema base.
<alexactis> já é seguro mudar para o 12.10?
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Ele vem apenas com o básico pra rodar um shell mínimo, o que você quiser você instala com o pacman.
<java_rocks> já falaram sobre elementary os em outros papos?
<jspa>  https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/486731_290400637739753_1818939074_n.jpg https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253133_290407481072402_485989207_n.jpg
<sistematico> leonardorocha: É tudo muito limpo, simples e rápido.
<rcbdesigner> java_rocks: parece que comentaram sobre
<Ricardo__> tive q usar kernel 3.5 unica solucao para wireless realtek
<Ricardo__> nao teve jeito
<Ricardo__> do kernel 3.0 ao 3.2 no way
<rcbdesigner> hj mesmo parece...
<Ricardo__> nao conectava de jeito nenhum.. tava usando kernel velhao ate 2.6.38
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Legal. A curva de aprendizado para "montar" o sistema é grande?? E... o repositório de software dele é bom?
<rcbdesigner> to querendo fazer minha impressora Epson TX430 pegar via wi-fi.. via USB reconheceu de boa
<sistematico> leonardorocha: O repositório juntando o Oficial + AUR é bem maior que o repositorio do Ubuntu juntando todos os PPAs do planeta.
<Ricardo__> problema é isso kernel novo vao retirando coisas
<sistematico> heh
<Ricardo__> e ae nego com pc velho se rala as vezes
<Ricardo__> ou surgem bugs tb
<Ricardo__> esse era um bug
<Ricardo__> q enxergava a wireless e tudo
<Ricardo__> mas nao conectava
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Eu mantenho alguns pacotes: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?SeB=m&K=sistematico
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Ótimo! Acho que vou baixar para testar e conhecer.
<sistematico> leonardorocha: O sistema "era" muito fácil de instalar, agora se não imprimir ou tiver um celular, pc, tablet conectado pra consultar as instruções de instalação, você vai sofrer muito pra conseguir instalar.
<sistematico> Ele era quase como o Debian, com um instalador bonitinho e tal, agora ele é mais complexo que o FreeBSD, só te libera uma shell e você que se vire!
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<leonardorocha> sistematico: hehehe Diversão! :P Por isso, para começar, vou instalar em uma máquina virtual mesmo.
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Pode ler a documentação antes pra ter uma idéia do que fazer no momento do pânico, e eu estou sempre por aqui pra te ajudar se quiser.
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Melhor coisa que você faz.
<sistematico> leonardorocha: O troço é "envenenado".
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Mas tu vai gostar, é um sistema rápido e leve.
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Imagino. O trabalho dele valer a pena.
<jspa> how many years The Apple using top panel and dock?
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Com certeza.
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Talvez a maior adaptação vai ser com a interface, já que uso unity, e com o uso do pacman.
<jspa> unity sucks!
<Caio_> gnome session fallback \o/
<jspa> well, will back konsole mode, gnome 3 suck, unity sucks, kde sucks
<jspa> how many years The Apple using top panel and dock?
<jspa> why need change?
<sistematico> leonardorocha: A vantagem do Arch é não ter uma interface padrão.
<Caio_> console mode is darkness D:
<alexactis> boa noite pessoal, gostei desse papo de buteco...
<jspa> Caio_: better userfull
<alexactis> fui!
<sistematico> leonardorocha: O Debian usa Gnome2(e agora usará o XFCE) como desktop padrão, o Ubuntu usa o Unity, Fedora o Gnome3 e por aí vai...
<jspa> Caio_: unity only have shit, like Metro of Win8
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Já o Arch, não tem nenhum, você é quem escolhe.
<julian_fern> Boa noite pessoal :)
<leonardorocha> sisistematico: Isso é legal mesmo. Aliás, a interface é uma das coisas que mais consomem recursos (se não for a mais).
<julian_fern> E pra quem quiser ajudar na campanha que comentei no Papo de Buteco, ai vai o link: http://www.updatemymoto.com/index_br.html :)
<leonardorocha> ooops. Sistematico
<sistematico> leonardorocha: O sistema é voltado pra quem quer performance, agilidade e leveza. E acima de tudo, a filosofia KISS.
<sistematico> julian_fern: Parabens.
<Caio_> jspa : unity sucks, Metro Win 8 lots and lots of shit!
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Testei o Gnome 3 e gostei. Sim, sinti falta de alguns detalhes do Unity, como os indicators na barra superior e tal. Aliás, acho que o Gnome é mais leve que o Unity, certo?
<jspa> leonardorocha: better gnome for ever
<jspa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/486731_290400637739753_1818939074_n.jpg https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253133_290407481072402_485989207_n.jpg
<jspa> maybe back classic
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Creio que sim, em http://extensions.gnome.org tem uma extensão pra colocar os ícones no lugar antigo.
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Sério? Tinha fuçado tudo e nem vi. hehe
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Tem sim, eu uso ela.
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Já o XFCE é legalzinho, básico, leve e um pouco minimalista. Vale a pena para máquinas mais antigas.
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Estou usando o OpenBox, acredito que pra quem tem tempo de dar uma lida e alterar algumas coisa, compensa bastante.
<sistematico> *coisas
<jspa> leonardorocha: my home project :)
<jspa> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/486731_290400637739753_1818939074_n.jpg https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253133_290407481072402_485989207_n.jpg
<jspa> :)
<sistematico> jspa: Porque se tá falando em inglês?
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Nunca tinha ouvido falar de OpenBox antes.
<jspa> ?
<sistematico> O IP do cara é do Ceará :-|
<sistematico> heh
<jspa> yes ;)
<sistematico> jspa: Você chama Carlos, mora no Ceará, tá no canal #ubuntu-BR e falando em inglês pra que?
<sistematico> haeihaueaheiaea
<jspa> Carlos, hablas espanhol?
<jspa> ops
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Show.
<rcbdesigner> tinha caido aqui faz um tempão e não vi
<sistematico> leonardorocha: http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Screenshots
<rcbdesigner> eu ia comentar que nessa configuração tem muita coisa q bate o ubuntu 12.04 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeuDBJ6IY5M
<rcbdesigner> apesar q eu não sou a favor de animações...
<rcbdesigner> falo mais das configurações de janelas
<leonardorocha> sistematico: Você é de onde?
<sistematico> leonardorocha: Campo Grande / MS.
<sistematico> leonardorocha: http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?pid=24901#p24901 http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?pid=25095#p25095
<sistematico> leonardorocha: http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9870/openbox05.png esse é "fera".
<rcbdesigner> se bem que foi mais para demonstração
<leonardorocha> sistematico: muito legal! Literalmente falando, é fera. hehe
<sistematico> haiehaieuaeiae
<rcbdesigner> e o pc usando no máximo 280 de RAM
<rcbdesigner> curti o desktop
<Caio_> muito loko esse arch
<rcbdesigner> é mesmo
<sistematico> Aqui pra "simular" a composição de desktop eu uso o xcompmgr..
<rcbdesigner> pessoal tem uma comunidade que disponibiliza essas configurações sistematico ?
<sistematico> Faz quase as mesmas coisas do Compiz usando 1 centésimo da memória que ele usa.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: No forum tem bastante coisa, as minhas estão todas no GitHub.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://github.com/sistematico
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Ficam em um repositório chamado "IronHide" se eu não me engano.
<rcbdesigner> isso msm
<rcbdesigner> forum do openbox vc fala?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Tambem.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://forum.archlinux-br.org e http://bbs.archlinux.org
<sistematico> Tem muita coisa legal aí.
<Caio_> ainda nao experimentei o arch linux
<kernel> show!
<kernel> Linux serverX 3.5.3-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Aug 26 09:14:51 CEST 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kernel> :D
<sistematico> Linux ironhide 3.5.5-1-ck #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 3 04:23:41 EDT 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Caio_> lol que isso gente !? q foda! http://www.vakuumverpackt.de/fvwm/fvwm-features-1280x1024.png
<rcbdesigner> isso é o q?
<sistematico> A área de trabalho do maluco..
<rcbdesigner> ele quis fazer algo totalmente averso ao windows?... por isso ele demarcou de vermelho?
<rcbdesigner> o pager seria para manipular o desktop... realmente carfundiu minha cabeça
<rcbdesigner> nunca pensei nisso... um desktop todo auto-hide
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Pager troca as áreas de trabalho.
<rcbdesigner> imaginei
<rcbdesigner> .... vou bafar o pc da minha avó só para ficar testando kkkkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Cavalho> uhuuuu jogando pacman
<Matheus_Cavalho> *-*
<rcbdesigner> vai jogar ellifoot 98 man
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<rcbdesigner> maus teclei alguma coisa aqui.. que fechou.. chegou a responder ?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://imgur.com/jXENb http://imgur.com/566Av http://imgur.com/5KZUL
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Isso que o pager faz.
<rcbdesigner> humm
<Matheus_Cavalho> rcb huauhahuuhaa
<Matheus_Cavalho> oacman é legal
<Matheus_Cavalho> pacman*
<rcbdesigner> aconselham? http://gnome-look.org/
<Matheus_Cavalho> <<<=== afk
<rcbdesigner> sei que é windows.. mas aqui to querendo mostrar o desktop rs http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=lIMtGKI8rvg
<rcbdesigner> sair aqui
<rcbdesigner> boa noite
<taranto> kernel,  panic
<sistematico> O kernel tá ali ->
<sistematico> O panic não.
<taranto> sistematico, o kernel dele ta dando panico
<taranto> aehoaeoh
<sistematico> haieaheiaueahiea
<sistematico> Depois do sucesso do Pânico na TV, vem o Pânico no Kernel!
<sistematico> haieiauehaiea
<sistematico> Né kernel?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> taranto: Tô tentando programar algo útil.
<sistematico> taranto: Peguei um código em Python, e estou tentando criar um Switch.
<sistematico> taranto: Só que me deparei com um problema, em Python não existe a cláusula switch :|
<sistematico> taranto: Entende de Python?
<rluiz> bom dia
<marcelomauro> Bom dia! Alguém trabalha com frequencia com LATEX? Gostaria de uma sugestão acerca de ambiente de trabalho. Estive testando o texmaker, mas ele está apresentando um bug nos acentos em português que me exige reabrir o programa sempre que ocorre!
<Matheus_Cavalho> BOM DIA GENTE
<Matheus_Cavalho> xisprito
<Matheus_Cavalho> lol
<xispirito> Matheus_Cavalho: eae =D
<Matheus_Cavalho> sussa?! ^^
<xispirito> sim sim
<xispirito> man tmux
<xispirito> err
<go_mtz_> =|
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal .. boa tarde!! :)
<AMrDan> estou com um probleminha..
<xispirito> tarde AMrDan
<AMrDan> :)
<xispirito> revele-nos seu problema
<AMrDan> quando me conecto ao meu roteador (wireless) a pagina de conf abre mt lentamente
<AMrDan> nao dá nem pra configurar o roteador
<AMrDan> ai eu tenho que ir no pc, onde a conexão eh a cabo[
<xispirito> e o cleinte que se conecta sem fio tem o mesmo nível de autorização que o cliente a cabo?
<xispirito> me pareçe aqueles casos de bloqueio, dai o browser fica só carregando e não mostra nada
<AMrDan> ele demora pra carregar, mas ateh que mostra alguma coisa ..
<AMrDan> o sem fio tem o mesmo nivel de autorização (pelo menos eu nao mudei nada)
<AMrDan> a unica coisa que eu fiz de diferente, foi ativar o MAC Filter
<xispirito> e neste cliente wifi, não tem nenhum noscript da vida no browser?
<AMrDan> xispirito, acredito que não
<AMrDan> xispirito, a pouco tempo atras tava tudo normal
<xispirito> isto se deu antes ou depois de ativar MAC Filter?
<AMrDan> xispirito, foi a unica modificação que eu fiz
<AMrDan> mas nao sei se foi isso que provocou o problema
<xispirito> sim, mas se deu problema depois logo depois ...
<AMrDan> jah desativei o mac filter e nada
<AMrDan> ativei o mac e depois de mt tempo (hoje) q eu fui acessar de novo
<AMrDan> foi ai que percebi o problema
<xispirito> quala marca/modelo do router?
<felipealmeida> bom dia
<AMrDan> xispirito, tp-link
<AMrDan> bom dia..
<AMrDan> xispirito, perai .. tah carregando aki .. rsrsrs
<xispirito> felipealmeida: dia
<AMrDan> xispirito, Modelo: TL-WR741N / TL-WR741ND Firmware: 3.11.7
<xispirito> AMrDan: eu nunca usei este router ...
<AMrDan> xispirito, mas vc tem ideia do que pode ser?
<xispirito> se navega normal via wifi, com boa velocidade e não cai, só dá problemas no painel de controle ... tem que ser algo com autorização
<xispirito> agora, se a wifi em geral está lenta, é outro caso
<AMrDan> entao deve ser autorização.. mas vc sabe onde eu poderia ver isso/ .. pq passei por vários itens e não encontrei nada relacionado
<xispirito> eu nunca usei, não conheço onde fica nada ...
<AMrDan> xispirito, onde ficaria no seu roteador?
<xispirito> o meu roteador é um computador rodando OpenBSD
<AMrDan> xispirito, blz cara .. vlw
<AMrDan> vou tentar aki ..
<AMrDan> abraço :)
<xispirito> AMrDan: poderia ver o setup de firewall também
<xispirito> fora isto, não me ocorre mais idéias de momento
<AMrDan> xispirito, boa cara... vlw .. vou ver
<AMrDan> fui
<xispirito> aha, sistema é bruto http://imagebin.org/231101
<_Caio> Boa Tarde!
<xispirito> xb
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<_Caio> rcbdesigner : Qual dist. vc usa?
<xispirito> xb
<xispirito> err
<_Caio> qual dist vc usa xispirito?
<rcbdesigner> 12.04
<xispirito> _Caio: Debian
<rcbdesigner> mas nem pergunte pq peguei essa semana rsrsrsrs
<_Caio> kkkk
<_Caio> o que vcs acham o arch ?
<rcbdesigner> fiz dual boot no pc do meu pai para ver como tava o desempenho do ubuntu atual
<xispirito> _Caio: arch é massa também
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... pessoal tava comentando sobre o arch ontem a noite
<rcbdesigner> falando mto bem
<rcbdesigner> mostrar uns link q me passarm
<_Caio> sim, eu vi, mas cheguei quando estavam acabando D:
<rcbdesigner> vc anotou os links?
<_Caio> dos forum?
<rcbdesigner> http://forum.archlinux-br.org/         https://bbs.archlinux.org/
<rcbdesigner> isso
<rcbdesigner> http://i.imgur.com/566Av.png    o desktop do sistematico que tava conversando ontem comigo
<_Caio> peguei...
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> eu tb vou dar um saque
<_Caio> puta merda q foda!
<xispirito> Desk customizado é o que há
<rcbdesigner> vou usar o virtualbox aqui para testar alguns sistemas
<rcbdesigner> ele mostrou um q achei melhor que o dele rs
<_Caio> saindo aqui pra almoçar,  depois eu volto....
<_Caio> ae testo com vcs
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: bom é este daqui http://imagebin.org/231101
<rcbdesigner> olha esse desktop para windows.. to falando do desktop não do SO
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbmf0nvW6Iw
<rcbdesigner> esse aqui tb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIMtGKI8rvg&feature=related
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  sou designer gráfico não programador rsrsrs.... se eu fosse um Neo  da vida para olhar os números e ver a imagem de uma galáxia tudo bem rsrsrs
<xispirito> aha =D
<xispirito> eu sou o inverso
<rcbdesigner> mas vc viu os vídeos q passei ai?
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> tem que esperar a música acabar, senão dá mau agoro
<rcbdesigner> q musica?
<xispirito> Exodus, Deathamphetimyne
<xispirito> escrevi errado ¬¬
<xispirito> Deathampethamine =D
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<rcbdesigner> pelo q to vendo vc só precisa de 256 de RAM para rodar seu SO hahaha
<rcbdesigner> pelo menos minha tablet xing ling é 256RAM....
<xispirito> hahueahau
<xispirito> o que me come por uma perna é o Browser
<xispirito> e a IDE
<xispirito> aha
<xispirito> IDE == emacs
<rcbdesigner> os browsers matam o pc
<rcbdesigner> ta usando qual browser?
<rcbdesigner> midori?
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: firefox
<xispirito> go_mtz_rs: 2268 6163 6b20 7570 220a
<xispirito> \o/
<rcbdesigner> ???
<rcbdesigner> isso é um padrão de cor?
<xispirito> é uma string hexadecimal
<rcbdesigner> se bem q o firefox aceita Opu
<rcbdesigner> Opus*
<xispirito> o firefox tem o vimperator
<xispirito> é isto que m deixa preso a ele
<xispirito> e é o firefox ... um bom browser
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: me lembra muito o KDE este Desk do vídeo
<rcbdesigner> hum
<xispirito> eu tenho o KDE aqui instalado, estava usando ... mas não resisti
<rcbdesigner> hahahaha
<rcbdesigner> vou fazer uma pergunta meio noob
<rcbdesigner> tem alguma forma de rodar mais de um SO ao mesmo tempo em desktops separadas no mesmo pc?
<rcbdesigner> entende?
<xispirito> VM?
<rcbdesigner> não
<rcbdesigner> sem ser VM
<xispirito> acho que não há
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> mas o que acha da idéia?
<rcbdesigner> vc não acha q VM  exige mto?... tipo se houvesse uma forma de colocar em modo suspender qd trocasse o desktop para não pesar
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: eu entendi, mas é complicadíssimo
<xispirito> teria de fazer dois bootstraps, alocar memória, interrupções intercaladas
<rcbdesigner> vc viu o lance do Ubuntu rodando em conjunto com uma ROM numa tablet?
<xispirito> isto mexe diretamente com a arquitetura
<xispirito> não vi
<rcbdesigner> te passo
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6_Oo-lKVUM
<rcbdesigner> do jeito que o cara se empolgou.. não duvido que já seja implementado metade do próximo ano
<xispirito> massa o/
<xispirito> massa mesmo, gostei disso
<rcbdesigner> e o lance da Steam para Linux?
<xispirito> reza a lenda que games virão
<xispirito> aliás, quero por as mãos em um Rasperry Pi
<xispirito> ele, uma tela de 7', dispositivo usb Wireless e um teclado de enrolar ... eu viro o Neo das Wifi
<Rezende> boa tarde pessoal de plantão
<rcbdesigner> vc não viu o vídeo deles testando?
<rcbdesigner> rs
<pibarnas> boa
<rcbdesigner> 25 dolares
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: do Rasperry Pi eu vi um monte de vídeos
<xispirito> estou doido para comprar
<rcbdesigner> qual o processamento dele?
<rcbdesigner> 256 de ram
<xispirito> tem duas versões que lembro de ter visto, mas é um arm de 1ghz em média
<rcbdesigner> saquei
<rcbdesigner> eu não tava querendo usar o virtual box.. pq não sei que cagas dágua ta fazendo cair minha conexão... deve ser alguma configuração... depois dou um saque.... senão tava testando tudo aqui
<rcbdesigner> vou sair aqui.. abraço
<xispirito> falo
<seals_> É possivel ja instalar o 12.10 em cima do 12.04?
<xGrind> em cima?
<xGrind> seals_, da pra vc baixar a .iso e instalar
<seals_> mas noto que da uma bug?
<seals_> 12.10 beta 2
<seals_> ops um bug
<xGrind> é melhor esperar a versão final. já está quase no dia de lançarem
<seals_> ok entao irei esperar
<seals_> é dia 12 a final
<xGrind> 18
<seals_> perto
<seals_> grato amigo
<xGrind> seals_, tambem estou louco pra atualizar :D. uso Xubuntu
<MarconM> bom dia
<xispirito> fala biba
<MarconM> 0.0
<ythalorossy> Bom dia, boa tarde.
<MarconM> xispirito: agora vou instlar algo aqui
<MarconM> xispirito: bah ... vontade de usar o xmonad
<ythalorossy> Pessoal estou querendo instalar o ubuntu em meu notebook... ate já tenho uma ISO da ultima distribuição.
<xispirito> eu estou testando e vou ficando pelo stumpwm
<MarconM> xispirito: manda um SS ae
<xispirito> 2268 6163 6b20 7570 220a
<xispirito> não, errei
<ythalorossy> Meu problema é que neste momento tenho apenas a ISO e um pen drive, alguém poderia me orientar
<xispirito> http://imagebin.org/231101
<xispirito> ythalorossy: você tem um Linux disponível?
<xispirito> ou unix?
<MarconM> ythalorossy: é como o magayver, no momento ele tinha um pedaço de fio e um isqueiro
<xispirito> se sim: dd if=suaIso of=seuPendrive
<MarconM> e ele explodiu uma quadra inteira \o/
<MarconM> xispirito: ele ta no windows eu acho
<xispirito> vai ver ele morava em São Paulo e tocou o fio pegando fogo no boeiro 0.0
<MarconM> ythalorossy: voce esta no windows agora ?
<MarconM> baixa o lili
<MarconM> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<ythalorossy> sim estou
<xispirito> ythalorossy: dd for windows =D
<MarconM> é soh baixando esse programa ae
<MarconM> instalar é bem facil
<MarconM> escolher o pendriver
<MarconM> a ISo
<ythalorossy> linuxliveusb?
<MarconM> e manda gravar =)
<ythalorossy> ok.
<MarconM> ythalorossy: sim
<ythalorossy> bleza
<xispirito> MarconM: ensina o modo True a ele =D
<ythalorossy> fazer isso agora
<MarconM> xispirito: /o\
<xispirito> True \,,/
<ythalorossy> xispirito: calma, faz uns 4 anos que não uso o linux... =D
<MarconM> xispirito: vou mostrar para ele como fzer em C
<MarconM> aueauhauhuehaue
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> mas só pode usar syscall, e se tiver Null bytes no teu código eu vou te dar uma tijolada
<MarconM> xispirito: PostGresql instalado aqui =)
 * MarconM começa a deletar umas linhas do cogido 0.0
<MarconM> codigo*
<ythalorossy> C? pode ser em C#, acho mais fácil. =D
<xispirito> eu nunca usei C#
<MarconM> afffs c#
 * xispirito é ignorante em sistemas não-Unix
<MarconM> ythalorossy: é tipo tu tem uma motoserra dae tu para e pensa ... nossa ... posso usar uma faquinha de serra acho mais facil
<MarconM> \o/
<ythalorossy> hahahehahehahehaea
<xispirito> MarconM: usar motoserra para cortar cebola \o/
<MarconM> xispirito: se for as cebolas aqui do mato grosso
<xispirito> hauhaeuheau
<MarconM> tem que ser uma de adamantium
<MarconM> 0.0
<xispirito> eu corto cebola de aviator 0.0
<ythalorossy> Cara, usava o conectiva, a muito tempo atrás... ai quando passei a trabalhar com desenvolvimento de software, a maioria das empresas usavam windows, ai acabei me afastando um pouco do linux...
<MarconM> ythalorossy: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-AZqk5NKnivg/TvIH9hm7lsI/AAAAAAAAFL0/svwFladWm8s/s1600/no-mato-grosso-e-assim-isso-e-o-poder_16.jpg
<xispirito> ythalorossy: é, a realidade é esta ae
<xispirito> mas tem espaço para Unix, ainda bem \o/
<ythalorossy> pois é... neste momento ainda terei que trabalhar com multi-os, pois trabalho desenvolvendo software e estou estudando games-3d, a IDE que utilizo para games (unity3d) roda apenas no windows..
<MarconM> xispirito: http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/252236_402000986513583_1624672434_n.jpg
<xispirito> ah, no mundo dos games não há muita alternativa
<MarconM> ythalorossy: ta usando blender ?
<xispirito> MarconM: lol
<xispirito> eu instalei o blender e denovo ... só consegui fazer um quadrado e uma bola ¬¬
<MarconM> xispirito: olha a estrada para chegar na fazenda http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/533106_384245108289171_49995091_n.jpg
<MarconM> ta vendo como eu sofro
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> aha
<ythalorossy> uso o blender
<xispirito> eu sonsegui fazer o quadrado refletir a bola ...
<xispirito> dai tranquei
<MarconM> ythalorossy: tambem uso... trabalho como designer
<MarconM> illustrator gimp inkscape blender maya
<MarconM> =)
<ythalorossy> Tem mais ou menos um ano que estou estudando o desenvolvimento de game. Estou em uma escola de artes... ja passamos pelo blender (medeling, rigging e animation), agora estamos na Unity (codding)
<MarconM> good
<MarconM> ythalorossy: pode fazer umas paradas ae =)
<xispirito> eu sou uma negação completa em tudo que se refere a gráfico
<MarconM> podemos +)
<MarconM> xispirito: tu faz a engine =)
<xispirito> =D
<MarconM> xispirito: bah
<MarconM> quero colocar o OSS 4
<MarconM> no ubuntu
<MarconM> vou instalar o ubuntu minimal
<MarconM> fzer na unha essa jossa
<xispirito> eu deixei o Alsa nesta máquina, ficou bom com esta placa
<xispirito> na outra tem que ser OSS
<MarconM> xispirito: ou sera q coloco unity aqui
<MarconM> ou xubuntu
<MarconM>  /i\
<xispirito> MarconM: não sei, isto é particular
<MarconM> xispirito: eu soh nao estou com o xmonad + ubuntu
<MarconM> por que nao conseguiu instalar o audio
<xispirito> o OSS?
<MarconM> sim
<xispirito> vou te passar um link
<MarconM> ok
<xispirito> segue aqui: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=52919
<ythalorossy> formatando o pen agora.
<_Caio> xispirito: vc conhece algum ambiente grafico mas limpo q o gnome?
<xispirito> _Caio: você quer algo com botões? menu?
<MarconM> _Caio: openbox fluxbox
<MarconM> xfce
<MarconM> lxde
<MarconM> xispirito: postgresql cara ... é muito foda essa SQL
<xispirito> bom, com mais jeito de Desktop tradicional tem o lxde e o xfce
<_Caio> não sei exatamente, tenho q ver pra ver se gosto :D
<MarconM> _Caio: baixa xubuntu e lubuntu
<xispirito> MarconM: sim, foi o melhor que achei
<MarconM> xubuntu = xfce
<MarconM> _Caio: agora se voce curte chuck norris e quer a sua vida uma eterna aventura, usa xmonad =)
<MarconM> MUHA HA HA
<_Caio> lol
<MarconM> bom galera
<_Caio> mais ainda to aprendendo linux... so noob ainda ushausu
<MarconM> vou reiniciar
<_Caio> assim vc me assusta kkkk
<MarconM> vou instalar o xmonad aqui
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> xispirito: ja ja eu volto
<xispirito> _Caio: http://imagebin.org/231101
<MarconM> pelo weechat
<xispirito> cuida para não acabar assim
<xispirito> MarconM: falo
<MarconM> xispirito: 20min eu to de volta blz
<xispirito> ok
<MarconM> _Caio: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315742465
<MarconM> _Caio: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-xmonad-315450084?q=gallery%3Amarconm&qo=2
<MarconM> isso ae é xmonad
<xispirito> _Caio: o caminho é este, você começa a char o Gnome sujo e pesado, dae tenta o KDE, que dae começa a achar sujo e pesado, dae tenta o xfce, que começa a char sujo e pesado ...
<MarconM> dae usa xmonad ou openbox
<MarconM> começa achar pesado ... dae usa dorgas 0.0
<_Caio> gostei do openbox
<MarconM>  /o\
<MarconM> _Caio: olha a scree q eu te mandei
<xispirito> MarconM: openbox não tem tiling =D
<MarconM> kkkkk
<_Caio> *-* q foda!
<MarconM> _Caio: isso q é soh SS se tu ver usando tu vai chorar
<xispirito> pronto, mais um xterm disciple
<MarconM> _Caio: inclusive vou instar ele agora
<MarconM> no ubuntu minimal
<MarconM> xispirito: ja volto
<MarconM> nao sai dae
<MarconM> fuiii
<pibarnas> :/
<xispirito> xb
<Geowany> marcelomauro:
<Geowany> marcelomauro: eu uso o Kile
<_Caio> xispirito: http://www.vakuumverpackt.de/fvwm/fvwm-air1-1920x1200.png
<galvao> Boa tarde
<galvao> _Caio,  que ambiente e esse?
<_Caio> fvwm
<galvao> como instalo?
<pibarnas> _Caio: bonito ss.
<_Caio> nem eu sei D:
<AMrDan> xispirito, mudei o canal de transmissão para o 6 e tah funcionando numa boa..
<galvao> rsrsrs
<_Caio> acavei de achar
<xispirito> _Caio: legal, é fvwm
<_Caio> http://www.vakuumverpackt.de/fvwm/#screenshots
<xispirito> não faz meu tipo porque tem que usar mouse para mover as janelas
<_Caio> kkk
<xispirito> da até para configurar ... mas prefiro os tiling
<galvao> uma vez instalei o fluxbox
<_Caio> xispirito : vou baixar o ubuntu minimal e tentar instalar, será se da? vc tem algum tutorial ae?
<galvao> achei aqui: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/01/03/howto-install-fvwm-crystal-304-on-edgy/
<xispirito> _Caio: fvwm é o cão chupando manga
<xispirito> para configurar
<_Caio> tao foda assim?
<_Caio> no tutorial q o galvao mandou parece tao facil kk
<galvao> eu vou testar aqui
<xispirito> é que aquele ali é um fvwm om a conf já pronta
<xispirito> o fvwm mesmo, para customizar é osso
<_Caio> eu nem faço ideia por onde começar ....
<xispirito> aha, é um universo novo, começar por fvwm é muito kamikaze
<pibarnas> :D
<_Caio> mas diga me por onde começar?
<xispirito> _Caio: openbox é mais fácil de começar
<_Caio> xispirito : o bom é que gostei dele pelas img q vi! :D
<xispirito> sim, é massa
<xispirito> só não uso porque o mouse me trava
<_Caio> vc num usa mouse?
<_Caio> kk
<xispirito> a única coisa que faz eu usar mouse são os vídeos em flash o navegador
<xispirito> porque os atalhos de teclado não funcionam neles ¬¬
<xispirito> #do
<_Caio> putz
<xispirito> senão eu podia desplugar e guardar na caixa =D
<_Caio> xispirito: ae tipo, posso instalar o openbox no ubuntu?
<xispirito> claro
<Rudolf> e ae
<alexactis> boa tarde pessoal...
<Rudolf> xispirito: algum problema no canal?
<pibarnas> boa
 * Rudolf like a Xerife
<alexactis> alguem aqui usa o 12.10 aê?
<xispirito> Rudolf: não 0.0
<Rudolf> xispirito: nice
<alexactis> quero saber se tem muitos bugs
<xispirito> Rudolf: quanta hostilidade =D
<alexactis> para saber se mudo agora ou espero
<xispirito> alexactis: mais doze dias e sai a versão
<_Caio> xispirito : http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/6788250455/lightbox/           \o/
<alexactis> final?
<alexactis> então posso esperar mais um pouquinho hehehe
<xispirito> _Caio: sim, fica massa
<xispirito> alexactis: pois é, acho mais fácil
<xispirito> Rudolf: você usa qual wm mesmo?
<alexactis> Ursinha, boa tarde: pergunta: espero a versão final do 12.10 ou instalo para ver colé de mermo, como diz aqui em Salvador?
<Rudolf> fluxobx
<xispirito> ah, massa
<xispirito> o _Caio quer iniciar nestes ambientes ...
<_Caio> xispirito : sim!!! *-*
<xispirito> _Caio: apt-get install fluxbox tint2 nitrogen =D
<xispirito> é um começo ...
<_Caio> blz
<Rudolf> _Caio: se for usar o fluxbox, instale o feh
<Rudolf> _Caio: para wallpapers
<_Caio> morri + _ +, pega leve ainda nao sei essas paradas shauhsuhau
<xispirito> Rudolf: é mais fácil ir de nitrogen por hora =D
<Rudolf> xispirito: por que?
<xispirito> porque o _Caio ainda não sabe de nada disto dae
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas vc não precisa fazer nada com o feh
<Rudolf> xispirito: ele só existe para funcionar corretamente no fluxbox
<Rudolf> xispirito: e se não sabe
<Rudolf> _Caio: basta aprender
<xispirito> bom, faz uns cinco anos que não vejo um fluxbox xD
<Rudolf> xispirito: e não mudou nada
<Rudolf> xispirito: ehuheiuehiuehieuhieuh
<xispirito> lol
<Rudolf> xispirito: melhorou a qualidade do código
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas, por fora
<Rudolf> xispirito: ainda o mesmo
<_Caio_> xispirito instalou aqui
<xispirito> sim, é que naturalmente tem coisas que eu esqueçi
<_Caio_> vou trocar de ambient pra ver...
<xispirito> _Caio_: isto
<xispirito> vou sair um pouco
<_Caio__> pronto estou no fluxbox agora é só aprender a personaliza...
<Rudolf> _Caio__: ~/.fluxbox
<Matheus_Cavalho> boooooooommmm dia cambada
<Matheus_Cavalho> =D
<Rudolf>  Matheus_Cavalho tarde
<alexactis> tarde
<_Caio__> boa tarde!
<_Caio__> vish entrei no nautilus e mudou um monte de coisa aqui...
<Rudolf> _Caio__: vish
<Rudolf> _Caio__: tu quer usar fluxbox com nautilus
<Rudolf> _Caio__: nada a ver hein
<_Caio__> num sei de outro gerenciador de arquivos...
<Rudolf> _Caio__: use o terminal
<_Caio__> ah blz
<Rudolf> _Caio__: tem o gentoo também
<Rudolf> _Caio__: o problema de vc usar o nautilus, é que ele é MUITO integrado com o gnome
<Rudolf> _Caio__: por isso que lasca o o fluxbox
<_Caio__> humm
<alexactis> boa tarde Mtheus_Carvalho
<Matheus_Cavalho> Buenas cumpadre ^^
<pibarnas> ou com caminho (path) completo.
<pibarnas> op
<alexactis> na minha epoca que usava fluxbox tinha que usar o terminal, pelo visto continua igual
<_Caio__> Rudolf : o que vc tinha falado sobre background?
<Rudolf> _Caio__: necessário feh
<Rudolf> _Caio__: mas é comando viu
<pibarnas> o nitrogen é mais fácil. mas mais pesado.
<lord_titanium> Oi migus
<Rudolf> pibarnas: prefiro o feh
<lord_titanium> Alguem on
<Rudolf> _Caio__: fbsetbg imagem.jpg
<_Caio__> manda alguma coisa q posso fazer rapidim o o feh
<Rudolf> _Caio__: ou fbsetbg -r diretorio (aleatorio)
<pibarnas> fbsetbg?
<_Caio__> efelol
<_Caio__> lol*
<_Caio__> consegui kk
<Rudolf> _Caio__: pode ser colocado no arquivo ~/.fluxbox/startup ou no ~/.fluxbox/init (mas de maneira diferente)
<pibarnas> entendi. o fbsetbg precisa de software externo pra jogar wallpaper.
<MarconM> boa tarde \o
<Rudolf> MarconM: tarde
<MarconM> Rudolf: e ae man
<MarconM> tava instalando ubuntu aqui
<MarconM> terminou agora
<Rudolf> MarconM: qtos minutos?
<MarconM> Rudolf: eu instalei o ubuntu minimal + xmonad
<MarconM> 15min
<Rudolf> light
<MarconM> yes
<MarconM> very light
<MarconM> falta os ajustes finais
<MarconM> icones, temas
<Rudolf> meigo
<Rudolf> só as firulas
<MarconM> kkkk sim
<MarconM> pronto papel de parade ja tem
<Rudolf> +10 em flores
<ythalorossy> pergunta... qual pasta vocês preferem utilizar para colocar os programas
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: ~/programas
<ythalorossy> por exemplo, baixei o eclipse, é uma zip, preciso apenas descompactar, onde vcs colocariam esta pasta?
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: não misturo com o sistema
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: fica apenas para meu usuário
<ythalorossy> entendo.
<ythalorossy> então, partindo do diretório raiz, vc cria uma pasta e joga lá dentro
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: "jogo"
<ythalorossy> jogo, como assim?
<ythalorossy> se eclipse é um jogo?
<Rudolf> 15:47 < ythalorossy> então, partindo do diretório raiz, vc cria uma pasta e joga lá dentro
<MarconM> ythalorossy: geralment eu coloco nap pasta /opt
<Rudolf> 15:47 < Rudolf> ythalorossy: "jogo"
<Rudolf> 15:47 < Rudolf> ythalorossy: "jogo"
<MarconM> mas se quiser criar um pasta soh par isso
<MarconM> fica a seu criterio
<MarconM> =)
<ythalorossy> a ta
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: é, a vantagem de jogar em /opt é que vc não necessita, na maioria das vezes incluir o PATH
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: já se fizer uma pasta local, precisa
<ythalorossy> a tah
<ythalorossy> pois é, quando utulizava o linux antes sempre usava na opt.
<ythalorossy> vou optar por opt/programas
<MarconM> ythalorossy: vai depender muito do programa q vai usar
<MarconM> as vezes vai ter que fazer link
<MarconM> e talz
<Rudolf> MarconM: eclipse não precisa
<Rudolf> MarconM: basta ter java no PATH
<MarconM> sim .. por isso eu disse
<MarconM>   MarconM | ythalorossy: vai depender muito do programa q vai usar
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> Rudolf: ythalorossy http://imagebin.org/231121
<MarconM> e ae oque acheou
<MarconM> achou
<MarconM> _Caio: e ae deu certo ?
<Rudolf> MarconM: legal
<_Caio> Deu sim!
<_Caio> consegui colocar tranparrencia mais quando reiniciei aqui ela saiu...
<_Caio> mas acho q foi pq cliquei re restart pensando que era pra reiniciar o pc
<_Caio> kkk
<_Caio> to procurando tutorial pra personalizar o tema.... ou fazer
<ythalorossy> MarconM: pronto, resolci por colocar o eclipse em opt/programas/eclipse... duvida agora:
<ythalorossy> dentro da pasta eclipse existe um arquivo chamado eclipse.sh, qual a melhor maneira desse cara ser chamado em qualquer pasta no terminal?
<ythalorossy> criar um alias?
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: ecli<tab> não resolve?
<ythalorossy> Rudolf: Se eu estiver na pasta sim, mas vamos supor que estou em /home e desejo executar o eclipse
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: como disse, PATH
<ythalorossy> vou tentar, um momento
<ythalorossy> é terei que adicionar ao PATH
<MarconM> ythalorossy: eu faço assim
<MarconM> eu tenho uns programas aqui q sao xatos pacas
<MarconM> eu crio um arquivo dentro da /bin
<MarconM> #!/bin/bash
<MarconM> cd /opt/eclipe; exec eclipse "$&"
<MarconM> sava e pronto
<Rudolf> ythalorossy: por aí
<ythalorossy> haehaheae
<ythalorossy> =D
<MarconM> =)
<ythalorossy> acabei de colocar no PATH e deu certo
<MarconM> otimo
<MarconM> =)
<ythalorossy> PATH=$PATH:/opt/.../eclipse
<MarconM> Rudolf: ta usando 0% da cpu e 8% de ram
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> preciso configurar o som agora
<MarconM> vou sair javolto
<taranto> senhoers
<taranto> senhores
<ibere_fernandes> quit
<rogerio> boa tarde pessoal estou tentando instalar um gerenciador de dowloads chamado pyload mas não estou conseguindo mesmo com o arquivo .deb alguém pode me ajudar, estou usando o ubuntu 12.04
<xGrind> rogerio, oq acontece?
<Rudolf> rogerio: qual erro?
<cas__> oi
<xispirito> ahuaehuehua
<Rudolf> xispirito: ?
<xispirito> oi
<xispirito> \quit
<rogerio> eu instalo o ponto deb depois segui dando enter na interface do terminal até que trava aqui  06.10.2012 17:58:36 INFO      No plugin updates available
<xispirito> isto não é um erro, mas sim, informação
<rogerio> o programa não inicia não sei por que!
<xispirito> rode-o a aprtir do terminal e veja a saída
<rogerio> amigo achei uma pagina que explica como instar e estou estando http://pyload.org/pyload_stepbystep_linux
<Rudolf> "achou um página"
<Rudolf> do programa
<Rudolf> nice"
<xGrind> Ursinha, sao paulo ta jogando com quem?
<rogerio> a deixa pra la uso o pesado jdowloader pelo menos é facil de instalar
<Rudolf> rogerio: plowshare
<xGrind> rogerio, testa o Tucan
<rogerio> o tucan é muito fraco
<Rudolf> toin!
<xispirito> negócio é wget =D
<xGrind> negocio é Torrent \o
<xGrind> baixei os 6 filmes do Star Wars hoje rapidao \o/
<xispirito> aha, eu tenho a história do Rock no hd, tudo via torrent
<rogerio> eu uso torrent direto mas de vez em quando é preciso usar link direto
<xispirito> deve estar em centenas de gigas já
<Guest16354> quit
<Guest16354> ()
<Birex> oi
<xispirito> oi
<Guest59637> Pessoal
<Guest59637> boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Guest59637> preciso tirar uma pequena dúvida ..
<Guest59637> não encontrei nada parecido na google.
<Guest59637> se eu instalar o ubuntu 12.10 ... versão beta .. quandi do lançar a versão atual tenho que fazer um novo download?
<sistematico> Não.
<xGrind> Guest59637, só atualizar
<sistematico> Acredito que ela deixará de se tornar beta desde que altere nos canais de software.
<Guest59637> legal ... vlw
<sistematico> Acho que quando o beta se torna estável e você instalou o beta, ele procura o próximo beta, no caso o 13.04, não tenho certeza disso.
<xGrind> sistematico, nao. ele vai atualizar pra versão final
<xispirito> se for que nem Debain testing, ele se manterá na versão estável
<xispirito> por exemblo, se você baixa o Wheezy agora, dae fica atualizando até o release ser lançado, ele trava no release
<xGrind> uhum
<xispirito> a não ser que você mude os repos
<xGrind> tipo, voce baixa o ubuntu 12.10 alpha e quando sai o beta, ele ja atualiza
<xGrind> é igual o 12.04.1. voce nao viu q atualizar, mas se der uma olhada, vai ver q ja esta nessa ultima versao
<Guest59637> legal ... vlw vou instalar essa versão .. daqui a pouco estou aeee
<raphael> alguém usa asterisk?
<puts> ola pessoal
<Rezende> e ai puts blz
<puts> blz rezende
<xispirito> ai meus ovo
<xispirito> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Envolt%C3%B3ria_convexa
#ubuntu-br 2012-10-07
<Guest18628> de volta
<Guest18628> pessoal acabei de instalar ubuntu 12.10
<Guest18628> quando fui instalar os pacotes de som, e vídeos não deu certo
<Guest18628> A requisição HTTP foi enviada, aguardando resposta... 404 Not Found
<Guest18628> 2012-10-06 21:00:43 ERRO 404: Not Found.
<Guest18628> conforme http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<Guest18628> não funciona para essa versão?
<Daekdroom> Guest18628, já tentou atualizar a informação dos repositórios?
<Daekdroom> Se não funcionasse para a 12.10, o erro seria outro.
<Guest18628> vou atualizar agora .. estranho que eu acabei de baixar os pacotes de atualizações.
<Guest18628> um minuto ..
<Guest18628> deu mesmo erro .. vou pesquisar no google .. já volto
<_Caio> Boa noite pessoal!
<Matheus_Cavalho> boa noite gente
<MarconM> \o
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> Geowany: \o
<MarconM> xispirito_off:
<MarconM> _Caio:
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> acorda povo
<_Caio> Boa Noite! :D
<MarconM> _Caio: e ae .. deu certo a instalação
<MarconM> instalei o ubuntu aqui tambem
<MarconM> acabei de iniciar
<_Caio> MarconM:  deu sim, mais ainda to apanhando pra personalizar kk
<MarconM> kkkkkk
<MarconM> normal
<MarconM> _Caio: mas acho q vou de kubuntu
<MarconM> ou xubuntu
<_Caio> MarconM:  vou ver aqui o xubuntu
<_Caio> MarconM:  to instalando o ubuntu minimal aqui na maquina virtual pra ver como funciona...
<MarconM> _Caio: é a msm coisa
<MarconM> mas vem sem nada
<MarconM> tu instala tudo na mal
<MarconM> mão
<_Caio> lol
<MarconM> _Caio: mas no fim ele executa o tasksel
<MarconM> ele aparece uma lista de coisa para instlar
<MarconM> é soh marcar q ele instla tudo tambem
<MarconM> voce pode rodar o comando a qualquer hora tambem no terminal
<MarconM> sudo tasksel
<_Caio> só presciso de audio, rede ele instala automaticamente...
<_Caio> vc conseguiu instalar o seu ambient lá?
<MarconM> _Caio:
<_Caio> ?
<MarconM> aquela screen shot q eu te mandei era no OpenBSD
<MarconM> no ubuntu é mais facil ainda
<MarconM> kkkkkkk
<_Caio> MarconM:  o xubuntu e legal... num tem muita frescura
<MarconM> _Caio: sim ele é lindo
<MarconM> muito leve tambem
<_Caio> MarconM:  vou baixar ele entao
<MarconM> _Caio: eu ja to baixando
<MarconM> aeuhauheauheauhaa
<_Caio> hsuahushau
<_Caio> MarconM: vc programa?
<MarconM> sai o basico de C e aprendendo python
<_Caio> tambem estou aprendedo python
<_Caio> comecei a pouco tempo, depois da declaração da ursina kkk
<MarconM> 0.0
<_Caio> MarconM:  i vc, tem quanto tempo?
<MarconM> _Caio: vou ter que sair ... namorando ligando amanha agente se fala
<MarconM> _Caio: 1 ano
<_Caio> *-*
<_Caio> flw cara!
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> amanha eu to de volta
<_Caio> ok
<um6> Boa noite
<um6> http://ubuntued.info/instale-a-nova-versao-dos-drivers-ati-no-ubuntu
<um6> estou tentando instalar o driver mas to com parado na seguinte parte: "Instalação"
<um6> retorna o seguinte: "sh: 0: Can't open ./amd-driver-installer-12-6-x86.x86_64.run"
<um6> alguem poderia tentar me ajudar?!
<_Caio> Boa noite!
<um6> Boa noite.
<ricardo__> #ubuntu-br-doc
<tiagoscd> noite pessoal
<Hyuristyle> boa noite
<Trovic> noite
<tiagoscd> o/
<shadowdf> boa noite meu povo
<_Caio> boa noite!
<Hyuristyle> boa noite
<pibarnas> b o a
<_Caio> pibarnas: Boa noite!
<alexandresenna> boa noite pessoal
<alexandresenna> estou com um problema no wireless
<alexandresenna> utilizava o 12.04 tudo blz
<alexandresenna> instalei o 12.10 no live cd o wireless funciona após instalar parou de funcioinar tem como reverter o driver genérico que ele instala?
<alexandresenna> detalhe não consigo encontr
<alexandresenna> descobrir o fabricante
<rcbdesigner> buenas
<rcbdesigner> todo mundo dormindo para acordar cedo
<rcbdesigner> eae alguém acompanhando o Elementary OS Luna?
<edo9k> e React OS?
<rcbdesigner> n vi esse ainda
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... esse beta do Luna.. galera ta se matando com as instabilidades rsrs
<_Caio> Boa noite pessoal!
<rcbdesigner> boa
<edo9k> buenas
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... do jeito que o pessoal tem comentado... será que não vão dar um pouco mais de tempo para lançar o final do Ubuntu 12.10?
<_Caio> acho q nao...
<rcbdesigner> edo9k: kkkkk gostei da definição desse React
<rcbdesigner> vc baixa o OS com 62mb.. mas após a instalação fica quase 2gb
<rcbdesigner> "Also, the download is pretty minimal -- only 50.9 MB when downloaded, and 62.0 MB when extracted. It takes under 2GB when installed. Incredible!"
<rcbdesigner> cacildis... lembra meu win 95 kkkkkkkkkk
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: vc sabe personalizar o fluxbox?
<rcbdesigner> sei personalizar nada.. fiz merda essa semana tentando personalizar o ubuntu 12.04...... voltei a testar o linux depois de anos
<rcbdesigner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6LWoTuexVM o tal do React OS... programas enxutos assim são realmente para programadores
<rcbdesigner> eu to querendo dar uma limpa aqui numa partição e testar alguns Sistemas no virtual..
<rcbdesigner> hj baixei esse  Elementary Jupiter http://elementaryos.org/downloads
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: o que vc achou do elementary?
<rcbdesigner> o cara teve laggggg usando kkkkk ... mas ele desculpou pq não tinha os drivers instalados
<rcbdesigner> _Caio:  não testei ainda.. mas vejo pessoal comentando bem.. quem me indicou foi o Julian do Ubuntubr SC
<edo9k> rcbdesigner: lembrando que o react ainda é alpha.
<_Caio> rcbdesigner: ele e muito bonito, e tem efeitos muito legais!
<rcbdesigner> hj só não testei o jupiter e o Beta do Luna pq tive q reinstalar o linux no PC da minha avó..... sim.. minha avó usa linux e eu não =/
<edo9k> WTF
<edo9k> na moral?
<edo9k> sua vó é irada.
<rcbdesigner> edo9k:  eu tava zuando.. realmente como o cara falou.. faltou os drivers.. deixaram o pacote leve por causa disso
<rcbdesigner> mas por mim nem vinha o jogo do campo minado..
<edo9k> A premissa é substituir o windows
<edo9k> com o mínimo de conflito na subtituição
<rcbdesigner> minha avó não é irada rsrs... o ex da minha tia deu um All-in-one para ela com sistema linux
<edo9k> muitos computadores de loja e outros para funções profissionais
<edo9k> ainda tem que rodar windows por
<edo9k> causa de softwares legados e tal.
<rcbdesigner> como ela não mexia com pc... não foi poluida com o windows
<edo9k> o React OS acaba com essa desculpa
<edo9k> "não uso software livre porque não roda o que preciso"
<edo9k> não precisa nem de Wine mais.
<rcbdesigner> eu tive q configurar o firefox dela para entrar direto no email dela.. que é o que interessa rsrsrsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> minha avó é irada pq só usa o pc para ver os e-mails e o resto que se foda XD
<rcbdesigner> ela mal usa man
<rcbdesigner> tava sem atualizar o ubuntu desde 2010 q eu vi lá
<rcbdesigner> tava com o 10.10 que não dão mais suporte =/
<edo9k> fui ver o computador da minha irmã hoje
<edo9k> ubuntu 2008
<edo9k> show.
<rcbdesigner> chega qd fui gravar o dvd para backup qd fui conferir arquivo tudo corrompido
<rcbdesigner> a anta aqui não tinha verificado se ela tinha feito os updates
<rcbdesigner> o Chrome dela tava na versão 6 kkkk
<rcbdesigner> agora já ta na 22
<rcbdesigner> sim.... contar o caso
<rcbdesigner> fui eu feliz e saltitante... boot pelo pendrive lalala
<rcbdesigner> espeta.. faz tudo bonitinho ... anta esquece de particionar o que acontece... a merda do GRUB da aquela msg de erro
<rcbdesigner> não sei o q sdb.....
<rcbdesigner> pensei... ah.. resolvo depois... reinicio
<rcbdesigner> o q acontece?.. ta demorando nessa tela inicial... sera que era para ter deixado o pendrive?
<rcbdesigner> botar pendrive e tomar uma agua
<rcbdesigner> 2 minutos depois... mannnnnn.... ta tudo  a mesma coisa... não é possivel fiz dual-boot no pc do meu pai e não deu essa cagada
<rcbdesigner> ai fui apertar botao para ver se acessava BIOS..... quem disse?
<rcbdesigner> DESESPERO MODE ON
<edo9k> tenho dois pc aqui em casa nesse estado
<edo9k> um mac e um pc
<edo9k> enfim
<edo9k> minto, o mac inicializa
<edo9k> mas trava na tela de boot
<edo9k> o outro pc, o dito com ubuntu 2008
<rcbdesigner> aperta F1.. DEL... $¨$&*%¨(*&)*)_*_)&*.... e a merda lá
<edo9k> espero que seja só mal contato no cabo do monitos
<edo9k> *monitor
<edo9k> se não for
<edo9k> fuuuuuuuuuuuu
<rcbdesigner> eu não sei como fiz mas dei tanto Ctrl+Alt+Del que consegui entrar no live-cd
<rcbdesigner> ai foi só particionar como indicavam e pronto =)
<rcbdesigner> edo9k:  qual sistema?... vc tb tentou atualizar para o 12.04?
<edo9k> atualizei, rcbdesigner
<edo9k> mas pelo que entendi
<rcbdesigner> e qual o caso?
<edo9k> ele parece estar ligando normalmente
<edo9k> mas o monitor não mostra nenhum sinal de vida
<edo9k> o pc é um daqueles positivo que fizeram para tentar
<edo9k> copiar horrivelmente a ideia
<edo9k> da apple se nao me engano
<edo9k> de integrar tudo no monitor.
<rcbdesigner> antes de atualizar o monitor tava blz?... imagino que sim pq senão vc não veria
<edo9k> então o acesso ao cabo do monitor não é tão fácil
<rcbdesigner> poiseeeeee
<edo9k> tem que desmontar o bicho antes.
<rcbdesigner> o dela é um Compaq
<rcbdesigner> all-in-one
<edo9k> não, o Ubuntu antigo ainda funcionava de boa
<rcbdesigner> o desespero foi pq ele tinha umas fuçõe limitadas
<edo9k> o cabo do monitor que fica dando pití
<edo9k> funciona quando quer
<rcbdesigner> ah saquei
<edo9k> vou ter que deixar a preguiça de lado e desmontar
<rcbdesigner> não deu nada na atualização dos drivers?
<edo9k> antes que minha irmã comece a reclamar
<edo9k> o pior que deu
<edo9k> ele ligou no ubuntu antigo
<edo9k> deixei baixando os pacotes da instalação nova
<edo9k> para fazer o update
<edo9k> e fui trabalhar
<edo9k> chego em casa
<edo9k> monitor: dead.
<edo9k> liga e desliga normalmente, sem beeps nem nada.
<rcbdesigner> hum.... não creio q seja o cabo
<rcbdesigner> se vc saiu e viu ele lá bonito funcionando
<rcbdesigner> a menos q alguém tenha puxado.. o que eu presumo q não
<sistematico> edo9k: Tenta o boot por um pen-drive.
<rcbdesigner> li num artigo falando sobre colocar o pendrive e se não aparecer nada segura o SHIFT
<rcbdesigner> eu devo ter teclado o shift no meu desespero
<edo9k> com qualquer distro?
<sistematico> edo9k: É..
<edo9k> ou alguma específica?
<rcbdesigner> na pior das hipoteses vc vai ter q dar um monitor LED  32" pra ela XD
<sistematico> edo9k: Pode ser Ubuntu mesmo..
<sistematico> edo9k: 12.04 ou 11.10, tanto faz.
<sistematico> edo9k: Ligue o PC e tente apertar DEL que nem um doido.
<sistematico> edo9k: Se não funcionar, desligue, ligue novamente e aperte o F8 igual um doido.
<rcbdesigner> mas vc ta falando para ele entrar no modo de experimentação e fazer os codigos no terminal?
<sistematico> edo9k: Se não funcionar, desligue, ligue novamente e aperte o F2 igual um doido.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Entrar na BIOS pra mudar a ordem de boot.
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  e o tal do Shift que indicam?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Nem todo PC vem configurado pra dar boot pela USB.
<rcbdesigner> no meu caso hj não consegui entar nem na BIOS
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Não conheço.
<rcbdesigner> eu segurei esses botões
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Tem que ficar apertando.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Um monte de vezes, bem rápido.
<rcbdesigner> eu passei 10 minutos apertando
<sistematico> ahahhahaa
<MarconM> bom dia
<MarconM> \o
<rcbdesigner> a solução foi qd mandei Ctrl+Alt+Del varias vezes rapidamente
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Ele faz a leitura em no máximo 15 segundos depois de ligar.
<rcbdesigner> ai ele foi direto no live-cd
<sistematico> MarconM: Bom dia.
<rcbdesigner> mas pode ser q no caso dele funcione
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Porque já estava configurado pra dar boot pelo CD.
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> eu como estava munido de pendrive e cd rsrs
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: E no caso você já estava com o S.O. ativo, o DEL funciona só bem no comecinho.
<sistematico> Quando você acaba de ligar o PC.
<rcbdesigner> bom dia MarconM
<rcbdesigner> edo9k:  vai fazer isso agora?
<sistematico> Nos PCs modernos quase não dá pra teclar mais.
<sistematico> edo9k: Pegue um pen-drive limpo, ou que possa ser formatado e vá em ubuntu.com/download
<sistematico> edo9k: Lá tem as instruções de como baixar e instalar o Ubuntu no pen-drive.
<sistematico> edo9k: É bem fácil.
<sistematico> edo9k: Coloque o pen-drive com o Ubuntu no PC que está com problemas e ligue, se não for nada com hardware o sistema deve iniciar normal.
<MarconM> sistematico:  ja conseguiu mudar o tema no unity
<sistematico> MarconM: Não uso o Unity.
<sistematico> MarconM: Tá me estranhando?
<MarconM> eu to usando mas acho q vou para o xubuntu
<MarconM> ou kubuntu
<rcbdesigner> falam para formatar em FAT32.. mas para mim só deu certo no padrão
<sistematico> MarconM: Migrou do OpenBSD pro Ubuntu?
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha
<MarconM> sistematico:  nao .. eu tenho OpenBSD em outra maquina
<MarconM> uso na empresa tambem
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> MarconM: Então use o Debian ou Fedora.
<MarconM> debian
<MarconM> eca
<MarconM> fedora, eca
<sistematico> MarconM: Não vou falar pra tu botar o Arch aí porque eu sou suspeito. :)
<rcbdesigner> tirar uma duvida rapida.. virtualbox ou Vmware?
<sistematico> MarconM: São sistemas bons rapaz! Num fala assim não que eu magouo
<sistematico> magououo
<MarconM> sistematico:  nao coloco arch aqui por q nao tenho saco para tanta moagem
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Não sei te dizer porque só usei QEmu e VBox :)
<rcbdesigner> e o Elementary OS?
<MarconM> prefiro algo mais simples q vai ser facil resolver quando eu tiver na faculdade usando ele
<sistematico> MarconM: Muito mais simples que os BSDs ele é.
<MarconM> sistematico:  eu prefiro BSD
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> mas eu ja tenho em uma maquina
<MarconM> vou colocar linux aqui
<MarconM> no notebook
<MarconM> mas acho q vou no xubuntu msm
<MarconM> é o jeito
<rcbdesigner> BSD batista do sétimo dia?
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  e o tal do elementary OS?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  nunca ouvi falar
<MarconM> para min tudo é linux
<rcbdesigner> pois então
<rcbdesigner> me diga o q vc quer pra maquina?
<rcbdesigner> ou como falaram... usa o React rs.... foi mal.. não consigo ficar sem rir depois que vi
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  cara distro é igual time de futebol
<MarconM> a seu sempre é melhor kkkkk
<rcbdesigner> ontem o xispirito_off  acho... me mostrou um que ele usa que fica parecendo a tela da BIOS.. roda tudo... mas com aquela aparencia
<rcbdesigner> pirae
<rcbdesigner> ou então usa esse MarconM  rs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbmf0nvW6Iw
<rcbdesigner> ou esse  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIMtGKI8rvg&feature=fvwrel
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  sim ... eu tambem uso
<MarconM> no OpenBSD eu uso o xmonad
<rcbdesigner> tb usa o q?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  uso o msm q xispirito_off
<rcbdesigner> essa galera ve mto Matrix... eu estava assim qd comecei a reconhecer cor por numeros e letras... mas falei pra mim msm.. gráfico.. vc precisa ver o desenho rs
<rcbdesigner> eu até gosto de códigos... quebrar cabeça com ondicionais e tal... mas gosto mesmo é de ver o resultado final =)
<rcbdesigner> condicionais*
<rcbdesigner> que viagem... mas a idéia até q faz sentido para esse Unity... mudar o tema para q o traço do minimizar fique na vertical.. condizendo com a posição da barra lateral...
<edo9k> queria um tema... na realidade não um tema, mas um mod na interface
<edo9k> que deixasse ela super clean
<edo9k> e super leve
<edo9k> meio que no esquema do primeiro mac os com janelas.
<edo9k> simplesmente linhas puras, espaços em branco
<edo9k> sem transparências nem degradês
<edo9k> seria foda.
<edo9k> estilo Bauhaus design.
<rcbdesigner> poise
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  ja ouviu falar do openindiana
<MarconM> ?
<rcbdesigner> o Elementary OS Luna que está para se tornar definitivo algum dia rsrs
<rcbdesigner> não... eu comecei a conversar coma galera daqui ontem.. ai to vendo varios vídeos e tentando pesquisar algo legal
<rcbdesigner> se bem q acho q comentarm sobre ele mas não cheguei a pesquisar
<rcbdesigner> edo9k:  passar um video demonstrando o Elementary Luna
<edo9k> rcbdesigner: tipo, eu tenho boa parte do design na cabeça
<edo9k> a muito tempo, na realidade.
<edo9k> mas não codifico nesse nível.
<edo9k> então teria que simplesmente fazer os mockups e esperar que alguém se interessasse em implementar...
<rcbdesigner> não entendi.. vc quer criar um tema?
<edo9k> :/
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  tem como ajudar ele? rs
<sistematico> ahn?
<edo9k> rcbdesigner: não seria tão simples como um tema, teria que ser uma modificação mais profunda no design da interação com o usuário.
<rcbdesigner> aqui o Luna  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwFFNcfNXW8
<rcbdesigner> e esse video foi em julho.. agora já deve ter tido bastante alterações... quase todo dia sai alguma coisa nova pelo q vi aqui
<edo9k> bonito, realmente.
<edo9k> mas, não tem jeito de explicar o que eu to pensando com palavras.
<edo9k> só fazendo os mockups mesmo.
<edo9k> :/
<sistematico> Mockups?
<rcbdesigner> algo dificil de explicar tipo isso? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIMtGKI8rvg&feature=fvwrel
<sistematico> qq é isso?
<edo9k> sistematico: Mock de fingir, ou imitar
<edo9k> é basicamente fazer uma imagem
<edo9k> ou animação
<edo9k> que mostre como o sistema deve funcionar.
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<edo9k> definindo a interação somente pelo seu design
<rcbdesigner> eu tinha esquecido o termo rsrs
<edo9k> deixando que os desenvolvedores, basicamente, se quebrem
<edo9k> pra implementar aquilo.
<rcbdesigner> vc é programador?
<edo9k> Steve Jobs, alguém? Mais alguém lembra dele agora?
<rcbdesigner> vc quer quealguem ajude com o aspecto visual?
<edo9k> sim, mas só de coisas básicas.
<edo9k> tipo, exercícios de programação.
<sistematico> http://ironhide.zapto.org/imagens/screenshots/openbox/openbox-09.png
<sistematico> http://ironhide.zapto.org/imagens/screenshots/openbox/openbox-10.png
<edo9k> um pouco de Javascript, Actionscript e C++, e pascal.
<edo9k> e brainfuck
<edo9k> mas... nada sério.
<edo9k> ou complicado demais.
<ricoonildo> ola
<ricoonildo> alguem sabe dividir txt no dos?
<rcbdesigner> como assim?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Oi ?
<MarconM> DOS
<rcbdesigner> vc fala duas colunas?
<ricoonildo> nao
<ricoonildo> rcbdesigner tenho 1 arquivo txt
<ricoonildo> com 500 mb
<rcbdesigner> como assim Bial?
<ricoonildo> kero dividir ele em no maximo tamanhos de 10 mb
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ricoonildo> em cada txt
<rcbdesigner> txt com 500mb
<ricoonildo> s
<MarconM> carambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MarconM> que txt é esse
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> DOS? TXT de 500MB?
<rcbdesigner> e pq diabos tem q ser pelo DOS?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  esse txt é tenso hein
<sistematico> Se num tinha um cenário mais bizarro?
<ricoonildo> sistematico pq to no windows
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkk
<ricoonildo> e juntei os arquivos pelo dos
<rcbdesigner> 7zip
<ricoonildo> por type
<rcbdesigner> ou winzip man
<rcbdesigner> pelamordedeus
<ricoonildo> oO
<sistematico> Só faltou o cara falar que tá usando o pc da Carolina Dieckmann.
<ricoonildo> eu kero dividir eles
<MarconM> cara usa o winrar
<ricoonildo> fdp
<MarconM> ele faz isso
<ricoonildo> nao winzipar
<ricoonildo> eu quero fazer blocos de txt
<ricoonildo> com 10 mb em cada
<ricoonildo> nao kero zipalo
<MarconM> ricoonildo cara no linux tu acha para fazer isso ... agora no dos é tenso
<rcbdesigner> aaaaaaah ta
<MarconM> entra no #windows
<MarconM> entendemos o que voce quer
<sistematico> Ou no #dos logo.
<edo9k> HAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH
<edo9k> Surreal essa parada de TXT / DOS / 500MB
<sistematico> Pessoal, dá pra acessar daí: http://ironhide.zapto.org/imagens/screenshots/openbox/ ?
<rcbdesigner> abre
<sistematico> Deve estar meio lento e tal..
<rcbdesigner> o index
<ricoonildo> edo9k
<ricoonildo> no caso
<ricoonildo> é lista de email
<rcbdesigner> tudo seu sistematico ?
<rcbdesigner> pessoal do React parece q sabe ricoonildo
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: São fotos de tela desse pc.
<MarconM> ricoonildo http://sourceforge.net/projects/simpletextsplit/
<MarconM> =)
<rcbdesigner> saquei vou ver
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://ironhide.zapto.org/ é esse PC.
<MarconM> ja achei um programa para fazer isso
<MarconM> =)
<edo9k> MarconM: eu provavelmente usaria o notepad++
<edo9k> e as macros que ele tem.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: http://ironhide.zapto.org:82 é o outro PC aqui do lado com Debian, que o MarconM tava falando mal agorinha.
<sistematico> haiehaueheiaeahei
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> falo memo
<ricoonildo> MarconM
<MarconM> sim
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Só que as fotos de mulher pelada tu deixa quieto viu?
<ricoonildo> vo tentar aki
<MarconM> ok
<ricoonildo> edo9k foda é abrir 600 mb de txt
<ricoonildo> no notepad
<MarconM> vai la se der certo avisa =D
<ricoonildo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ricoonildo> até trava
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> imagino
<rcbdesigner> ok
<MarconM> notepad trava sozim
<MarconM> imagina com 500mb auehuahuaehaa
<rcbdesigner> vc ta querendo fazer tipo... quanto caracteres formam 1 mb.. fazer a conversaõ.. dizer q de tal ponto até tal ponto pega... recorta e salva num arquivo novo.. enumera.. cada um e tal?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  basicamente ele quer isso auehauh
<MarconM> tenso
<rcbdesigner> boa sorte
<MarconM> 50 arquivo vai dar 0.0
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> chessuis
<rcbdesigner> pega o manual do DOS
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> e tem manual isso
<rcbdesigner> se meu irmão estivesse aqui eu até perguntaria para ele sobre isso
<MarconM> precisa de manual para 20 comando
<edo9k> ricoonildo: o notepad++ pagina tudo, abre mais de 1GB, fácil.
<ricoonildo> edo9k
<ricoonildo> e ele divide o txt?
<rcbdesigner> sei lá... algum doente deve ter criado rsrs
<edo9k> ricoonildo: ele não carrega tudo na memória. os caras pensaram e tudo.
<edo9k> *em tudo
<edo9k> ele tem macros.
<edo9k> macros = programação
<ricoonildo> uia
<edo9k> programação = tudo.
<ricoonildo> vo baixar aki
<sistematico> MarconM: Meu pai tem um com 8 livros, cada um com 1.000 páginas, oficial do DOS 3.05..
<MarconM> sistematico:  eu fui ironico cara
<sistematico> Pro c ter uma ideia.
<MarconM> --'
<sistematico> Eu sei.
<sistematico> Eu fui informativo.
<MarconM> informa a geral entao =D
<sistematico> já informei
<sistematico> ^
<MarconM> eu acho q 1000 paginas
<MarconM> se olhar bem
<MarconM> repete em as 20 paginas em varias linguas
<MarconM> =)
<sistematico> hahaha
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> Só em inglês.
<ricoonildo> porra
<ricoonildo> no linux
<ricoonildo> tem 1 comando
<ricoonildo> chamado split
<sistematico> MarconM: E num é só 1.000, é 8x1.000
<ricoonildo> q dividi a merda do txt
<ricoonildo> ;~~
<sistematico> Mais ou menos.
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> nos te falamos ricoonildo
<MarconM> =D
<ricoonildo> MarconM
<sistematico> Meu Pai leu interinho, ele saberia ajudar o ricoonildo.
<ricoonildo> vo fazer isso
<sistematico> heh
<ricoonildo> MarconM
<ricoonildo> qal o comando
<ricoonildo> q divite no linux
<ricoonildo> os txts
<rcbdesigner> abre essa porra no indesign... bora acabar com essa palhaçada
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ricoonildo> vc sabe a sintaxe de cabeca?
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  boa pedida
<MarconM> aeuhauehuheua
<sistematico> InType é bom no Windows.
<MarconM> abre no corel 0.0
<ricoonildo> kk
<MarconM> mas vai trava tudo sinhô
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> corel ai não
<rcbdesigner> pera lá
<ricoonildo> MarconM como manipulo
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<ricoonildo> o split?
<ricoonildo> sistematico como manipulo o split?
<sistematico> ricoonildo: man split
<MarconM> ricoonildo man split
<ricoonildo> digo a sintaze
<sistematico> ricoonildo: Lendo o manual antes.
<ricoonildo> pra dividir os txts
<ricoonildo> vc´s
<ricoonildo> nunca dividiram nada via split?
<rcbdesigner> esse vídeo resume o Corel MarconM  rsrs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vH23u56Mhs
<sistematico> ricoonildo: Sim.
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  eu trabalho em uma grafica
<MarconM> uso adobe e corel
<rcbdesigner> aff
<MarconM> eu queria banir o corel
<MarconM> para sempre
<MarconM> prefiro inkscape
<rcbdesigner> eu até comecei a gostar de vetorizar no corel
<MarconM> nem
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  unica coisa q no corel é bom
<MarconM> q eu descobri agora
<rcbdesigner> antes dele colocar uma linha do nada que não desaparece
<MarconM> foi q ele cria numeros
<ricoonildo> vo
<ricoonildo> ligar meu seprom
<ricoonildo> q tem centos
<MarconM> sequencia de numeros
<rcbdesigner> viu o vídeo?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  ainda nao
<rcbdesigner> vc vai rir rsrs
<ricoonildo> MarconM oq vc axa do casamento gay?
<MarconM> 0.0
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahaa
<MarconM> ricoonildo vamus continuar com assunto de linux aqui dentro
<sistematico> hahahahhahaahaahahahahahhaaha
<ricoonildo> MarconM
<ricoonildo> serio
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ricoonildo> eu sou gay
<ricoonildo> keria me casar
<MarconM> ok
<sistematico> hahhahahahahahahaaha
<sistematico> hahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaaa
<MarconM> ricoonildo to falando serio
<rcbdesigner> esse não é o nome daquele jogador?
<sistematico> MarconM: De 45 users o cara te escolheu!
<sistematico> MarconM: Parabens!
<MarconM> escolher o errado
<sistematico> hahahhahahahahahahahaha
<rcbdesigner> não sei quem quer casar? um jogador do vitória parece
<ricoonildo> MarconM
<MarconM> auehaueha
<ricoonildo> vc ja beijou na boca de meninos?
<sistematico> MarconM: Sua Mãe passou mel em você ao invés de talco quando era bebe..
<sistematico> hahahaahahhaahahahahahhahahahaahahhahaahaha
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> eta porra
<rcbdesigner> agora a coisa ficou séria
<MarconM> como eu disse
<MarconM> aqui dentro sem papo de relegiao raça cor ou escolha sexual
<MarconM> blz
<MarconM> isso sempre da briga ou discução
<sistematico> Ah, agora que tava ficando engraçado po..
<sistematico> heh
<rcbdesigner> ficou quieto aqui né?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  voce trabalha com adobe ?
<rcbdesigner> sim
<MarconM> opa legal
<rcbdesigner> digae
<MarconM> tu sabe se illustrator ou indesign tem opção de gerar numero
<MarconM> sequencial
<rcbdesigner> to sem pegar nos programas a algum tempo.. mas se eu lembrar...
<MarconM> tipo eu quero criar numero sequencial de 0 até 100
<rcbdesigner> fazer o q no caso?
<MarconM> bom depende
<MarconM> as vezes numeração em ticket
<MarconM> controle de produto
<rcbdesigner> sinceramente.. não sei
<ricoonildo> MarconM vc ja beijou meninos?
<rcbdesigner> mas pode colocar script se não tiver
<rcbdesigner> xuxuco.tk
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkkk a musica
<MarconM> cara eu vou te banir
<MarconM> se continuar com isso
<MarconM> ultimo aviso
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  eu tentei pesquisar no google a respeito
<edo9k> Não alimente os trolls ^_^
<MarconM> mas nao achei
<rcbdesigner> como escrevo em private msm?
<MarconM> ^_^
<rcbdesigner> hum...
<rcbdesigner> o corel faz isso?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  /query nome
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  sim
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: /msg nick mensagem
<MarconM> tem a opção de fechar o pdf tabem
<rcbdesigner> não lembro se minha chefa abria o crel para fazer os codigos de barra rs
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: /query abre a janela(dependendo do cliente).
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rcbdesigner> tipo... deve ter alguma forma...
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  entao ... eu vi q no indesign tem jeito
<rcbdesigner> uma das coisas mais fodas q vi na Adobe foi no caso do photoshop
<MarconM> mas nao achei como
<rcbdesigner> que vc cria uma action e tal.. e cria umarquivozinho
<rcbdesigner> que é só vc arrastar tipo vários arquivos em cima dele que ele faz de forma automatizada a aplicação das actions em todos
<MarconM> hunm
<rcbdesigner> não sei se sabe do q to falando
<MarconM> mais ou menos
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-tips/create-numbered-tickets-the-easy-way-in-indesign/
<MarconM> achei algo parecido do eu quero
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  não posso mexer msm nas imagens das muié?
<MarconM> mas teria q gerar os numeros em um txt
<MarconM> isso da apra fazer no excel e salvar em txt
<MarconM> pior q é isso msm q eu quero
<rcbdesigner> xo ver isso mas o lance dos números tem sim
<sistematico> Pode não.
<edo9k> inté mais gente.
<edo9k> fowl
<edo9k> *flw
<MarconM> edo9k:  flwww
<MarconM> boa noite man
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  bom saber
<MarconM> tem uma mlher q faz o jornal no pagemaker ainda
<MarconM>  /o\
<rcbdesigner> vc fala de fazer uma enumeração a partir de um determinado numero ?
<MarconM> tambem
<rcbdesigner> manda ela tomar no toba
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  saber fazer a separação de cores
<rcbdesigner> eu tive q pegar uns arquivosde pagemaker
<MarconM> CMYK ?
<rcbdesigner> eu sabia
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  o indesign abre arquivo do pgmaker
<rcbdesigner> meu amigo até perguntou essa semana fiquei de falar para ele
<MarconM> hunm
<rcbdesigner> poise
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  eu vou reiniciar no windows
<rcbdesigner> pelo que me lembre dei essa sorte
<MarconM> para testar isso dos numeros
<MarconM> ja volto
<rcbdesigner> acho que consegui abrir
<MarconM> rcbdesigner:  http://vector.tutsplus.com/tutorials/tools-tips/create-numbered-tickets-the-easy-way-in-indesign/
<MarconM> salva o link ae
<MarconM> e manda para min de novo
<MarconM> fazendo o favor
<MarconM> 2 min eu ja volto
<rcbdesigner> sistematico:  aquele link q me passou são os arquivos do seu pc?
<rcbdesigner> ou vc upou num servidor?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: É o meu PC.
<rcbdesigner> legal
<x`ausente> oi
<rcbdesigner> mas se vc for passar um arquivo para alguém vc faz um link magnético?
<x`ausente> dizem q o sistematico
<x`ausente> é gay
<rcbdesigner> oi
<ricoonildo> oO
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Não, eu só copio ou movo pra pasta ~/html e ela aparece pra você.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Eu fiz na verdade, vários mount --bind aqui.
<rcbdesigner> digo.. ali a transferencia é muito lenta e caso a conexão caia no meio do caminho...
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Da pasta ~/audio pra /srv/http/audio e assim por diante.
<rcbdesigner> ta falando grego rs
<rcbdesigner> hum
<rcbdesigner> mas entendeu minha pergunta?
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Se a transferencia cair, é só recomeçar de onde parou, meu servidor aceita resume.
<rcbdesigner> tipo.. cliquei num filme de 2gb.. taxa de transferencia é de 10kb/s
<rcbdesigner> saca?
<sistematico> É essa mesmo.
<rcbdesigner> por isso perguntei do link magnetico
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: É pra VER e não pra baixar :D
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> saquei
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Baixa da Baia Pirata, upei todos meus filmes(ou quase) pra lá.
<sistematico> heh
<rcbdesigner> Marcon deve estar ainda na inicialização do windows rs
<sistematico> Só filmes de direitos livres sabe?
<sistematico> Filmes educacionais e tal.
<rcbdesigner> thepiratebay
<sistematico> Nada de material protegido por direitos autorais!
<rcbdesigner> ops.. não podia escrever isso?
<sistematico> haiehaieuahea
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Pode não.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Crime.
<rcbdesigner> fedeu
<sistematico> haiehaieaueahieauehaeiauehaiea
<sistematico> inafiançavel.
<sistematico> Por isso que eu falei pra não tocar nas fotos das garotas lá.
<sistematico> ahieaueaheiaeuaheiaea
<rcbdesigner> crime nada
<rcbdesigner> até terça ta liberado rsrs
<sistematico> Verdade, hoje ninguem vai preso.
<sistematico> Acho que não né?
<sistematico> Na minha época pelo menos não ia.
<rcbdesigner> acho q depende.. deve ter alguma brecha
<rcbdesigner> e hj a noite eu voltando com a mulher.. qd eu ia sair do carro um cara de moto para na nossa frente e começa a olhar pra dentro do carro..
<rcbdesigner> falei pra ela.. zarpa daqui agora
<ricoonildo> agora
<ricoonildo> fikei docie
<rcbdesigner> mas uns segundos não duvido nada o maluco puxando a arma
<sistematico> vish
<sistematico> Tá feroz isso mesmo.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: De que cidade você é?
<rcbdesigner> Salvador
<rcbdesigner> mas nunca tinha visto isso
<sistematico> Em SP e RJ esse negócio de assalto eu acho que é mais acelerado.
<sistematico> "acho"..
<rcbdesigner> porteiros da rua comentaram q rolava assalto uma vez ou outra.. mas mais pela madrugada com esses caras de moto
<rcbdesigner> quando eu vi o cara parando.. eu pensando q era por causa de um carro q tava vindo na outra direção
<rcbdesigner> mas passou... ele bate o olho... olhei pra  ela.. ela me olhou... ai tem coisa errada... q nada
<sistematico> Esse negócio de usarem dois homens numa moto pra assaltar virou tradição já.
<sistematico> Quando o maluco tá sozinho na moto, dificilmente ele faz alguma coisa.
<rcbdesigner> não ia ficar para ver.. ainda pedi para ela dar uma volta para ir pelo acesso de baixo do prédio
<rcbdesigner> mas só tinha um
<sistematico> É?
<rcbdesigner> eu tava atento para ver se não tinha outra
<sistematico> Mas as vezes o cara desceu antes.
<sistematico> E se escondeu.
<rcbdesigner> mas ele não tinha como saber
<sistematico> Porque se for assalto de carro um vai ter que levar a moto.
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: \o
<rcbdesigner> meu prédio não tem garagem... não tem nada.. só escada.. não tem porteiro
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  eu vi o link.. não conhecia aquele processo
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Aqui na minha cidade o que rola mais é o tal do "arrastador"...
<sistematico> Esse é feroz.
<rcbdesigner> mora onde?
<MarconM> entao eu to instlando o indesign aqui para testar
<sistematico> Aqui fica perto do Paraguay.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Campo Grande / MS.
<rcbdesigner> qual indesign?
<rcbdesigner> hehe
<MarconM> cs6
<rcbdesigner> tenho um amigo do MS
<rcbdesigner> blz
<MarconM> ele tem que logar
<MarconM> mas que moagem
<MarconM> aeuaheuaha
<rcbdesigner> acho q só conheço ele do MS rsrs
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: O cara leva seu carro pra lá e aquele pais é esculhambado pra caramba com as leis, eles não exigem documento pra licenciar um carro, então o cara leva o carro roubado no detran paraguaio e sai com o carro 100% legal.
<MarconM> porque a adobe nao faz para linux tambem neh
<rcbdesigner> como assim MarconM ?
<sistematico> Num sei se a lei deles mudou, mas antes era dureza.
<ricoonildo> sistematico
<rcbdesigner> to ligado nesse esquema
<ricoonildo> nao fode
<ricoonildo> vem de pistola
<ricoonildo> q eu te kebro
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: indesign tem que logar para instalar
<sistematico> ricoonildo: Velhinho, o cara já te avisou e você ainda tá testando a sorte aí?
<rcbdesigner> poise... Adobe no linux... o q ia ter de gente xingando e outro migrando em massa
<ricoonildo> sistematico
<ricoonildo> s
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> imagina
<sistematico> ricoonildo: Conversa normal, de preferencia sobre o Ubuntu e sem tentar se "entrosar" de maneira desagradável que tu ganha muito mais.
<rcbdesigner> mas o CS6 não precisa parece
<MarconM> a valve e a blizzard migrar para linux
<rcbdesigner> vc só tem q arrastar o dll para a pasta
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: é soh desligar a net
<rcbdesigner> por isso perguntei q versão
<MarconM> q ele pergunta se quer continuar sem logar
<sistematico> haeihaieauehieuaehiaeuaheia
<MarconM> sim sim a dll eu tenho aqui
<rcbdesigner> o Steam já ta migrando para o linux
<MarconM> sim
<MarconM> to esperando o left 4 dead para ubuntu
<MarconM> left 2
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Eu mantenho um pacote que dá pra usar a Steam no Linux.
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Chama-se Vapor.
<rcbdesigner> eu vi o video com esse left 4 dead
<rcbdesigner> no linux
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: trabalhei com autocad por 5 anos
<MarconM> tambem
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Só num dá pra jogar né.
<MarconM> e arcgis
<MarconM> agora q ja tem CAD para linux
<MarconM> e muito bons
<rcbdesigner> não sei sistematico ... vc viu o vídeo?
<MarconM> 50mb
<sistematico> Vi não.
<rcbdesigner> o autodesk3d?
<rcbdesigner> sei lá
<rcbdesigner> xo passar o video
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: autocad lts 2013
<MarconM> autocad civil 3D
<rcbdesigner> hum
<MarconM> revit architecture
<sistematico> 66.249.76.32 - - [07/Oct/2012:03:01:36 -0400] "GET /imagens/mulheres/wallpaper-2179344.jpg HTTP/1.1" 403 1071
<rcbdesigner> civil eu vi o cara se matando para instalar
<MarconM> maya,
<rcbdesigner> requisito mínimo 8GB de RAm huahauahua
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Falei que era pra tu não tocar nas minhas mulheres velho!
<sistematico> hahiehaieuaheiae
<rcbdesigner> huahuahua
<rcbdesigner> nem vi
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: to fusando no blender
<rcbdesigner> tinha lá?
<MarconM> fuçando
<MarconM> acho muito massa o poder dele
<sistematico> Tinha um maluco baixando, num era você não?
<rcbdesigner> lançaram um video novo do blender
<rcbdesigner> não sistematico  juro que nem vi esse walpaper
<sistematico> Eu sei usar o Blender.
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: tu conhece arduino ?
<rcbdesigner> ai o jogo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXZh56tyKs
<sistematico> [07/Oct/2012:02:32:50 -0400] "GET /video/filmes/Men%20In%20Black%203/Men%20In%20Black%203%201.avi HTTP/1.1" 200 731705344 mas o MIB foi vocẽ?
<sistematico> haiehaieuaea
<rcbdesigner> e esse artigo com mais uns videos http://www.revistagamereview.com.br/valve-anuncia-steam-para-linux/
<rcbdesigner> tb não
<rcbdesigner> eu cliquei no Shaolin
<rcbdesigner> o filme Shaolin sou culpado rs
<rcbdesigner> mas foi para ver a velocidade.. tanto que comentei
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  arduino? que é isso?
<rcbdesigner> sim.. procurar o vídeo do blender q meu amigo passou
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: é uma placa inventada na italia
<MarconM> para programação eletronica
<MarconM> com ela voce pode fazer varios projetos desde robos
<rcbdesigner> aqui!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6MlUcmOul8
<rcbdesigner> hum.. massa
<rcbdesigner> veja ai sistematico  esse video.. se é q não já viu
<ricoonildo> MarconM dizem q vc é corn0
<rcbdesigner> 3..2..1..
<rcbdesigner> isso foi um ban?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sim
<rcbdesigner> veja esse video para ver o que poderá fazer com o blender agora
<rcbdesigner> é um curta
<rcbdesigner> ou salva em fav e depois ve
<rcbdesigner> sim.. o lance do indesign
<rcbdesigner> eu ia sugerir tipo fazer uma página mestre
<MarconM> sei
<rcbdesigner> e usar um recurso parecido com paginação automátia
<rcbdesigner> automática*
<MarconM> a ta
<MarconM> entendi
<rcbdesigner> no caso vc fazendo as configurações no bloco de texto... ou blocos caso fosse modificar mais de uma coisa na imagem
<rcbdesigner> e determinando número de itens no caso numero de páginas
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: ja esta aberto
<MarconM> ja lhe digo se deu certo
<rcbdesigner> mas pelo q vi a quele método q mostrou é melhor
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  desculpa.. mas vou dormir
<MarconM> ok
<rcbdesigner> quero sair com a mulher amanhã ... necessidades do homem rs
<rcbdesigner> abraço... caso me veja por aqui me fala se conseguiu
<rcbdesigner> boa noite ai para vcs
<nana> oooi
<shadowdf> milagre xispirito off
<_Caio> Bom dia!
<Trovic> bom dia :D
<Birex> boa dia povo
<Birex> como que faco pra criar o device pro disquete b:?
<shadowdf> como assim
<shadowdf> Birex, como assim?
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<_Caio> alguem maja fluxbox?
<novato_br> como eu removo os links quebrados que aparecem no sudo apt-get autoupdate?
<novato_br> eu não vejo esses links quebrados no /etc/apt/source.list
<Rudolf> _Caio: o que tu tá apanhando?
<Rudolf> novato_br: tem que ver, se não não remove
<_Caio> Rudolf: tudo kkk
<_Caio> Rudolf: to fazendo um tema...
<novato_br> Rudolf: não entendi
<Rudolf> _Caio: pra que, tem tantos prontos
<_Caio> Rudolf: pq qro deixar do jeitnho q gosto :D
<Rudolf> novato_br: a não ser que vc tenha sources fantasmas, os links quebrados ESTÃO na sua sources.list
<Rudolf> _Caio: ah, então tem que se debruçar sobre o manual mesmo
<novato_br> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/robert-ancell/simple-scan/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<novato_br> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/robert-ancell/simple-scan/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<novato_br> E: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés.
<novato_br> veja ai
<novato_br> esses links não estao no soure
<novato_br> source.list
<Rudolf> novato_br: cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep robert
<novato_br> vou postar meu source list
<Rudolf> novato_br: pastebin
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> http://pastebin.com/LJCvcduq
<novato_br> veja, Rudolf
<Rudolf> _Caio: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/newdoc.themes.php
<_Caio> Rudolf: vlw vou dar uma olhada
<novato_br> Rudolf: tu vê que eh inconstente o meu source.list com a mensagem de link quebrado que recebo
<Rudolf> novato_br: tem um arquivo *.conf dentro do seu /etc/apt ?
<novato_br> Rudolf: vou ver
<Rudolf> novato_br: só para saber, pq vc usa backports ?
<novato_br> não sei, Rudolf
<novato_br> eu fiz mtas atualizoes aqui
<novato_br> eu instalei o samba e toh utilizando
<novato_br> pode ter sido ele que exigiu essa parada
<novato_br> eu nao sei
<novato_br> Rudolf: não existe arquivos .conf
<novato_br> mas tem um diretorio apt.conf.d
<xispirito> bom dia
<_Caio> xispirito: bom dia!
<_fjunior_> bom dia
<xispirito> _Caio: e o flux?
<Rudolf> novato_br: e o que tem nele
<novato_br> nao sei descrever mas parece ser comandos
<Rudolf> novato_br: mais cuidado com seu apt
<novato_br> eu listei o conteudo de alguns arquivos
<novato_br> soh alguns comandos
<Rudolf> novato_br: qual comando vc está tentando executar?
<novato_br> Rudolf: ensine-me como zerar o source.list e começar do zero
<novato_br> mas facil
<novato_br> o ubuntu não recria source.list?
<novato_br> eu já cansei de tentar entender pq a coisa está desse modo
<Rudolf> novato_br: rm sources.list
<xispirito> 0.0
<novato_br> vou apagar todo o conteudo de apt
<Rudolf> novato_br: é, e começar do zero
<novato_br> hum
<Rudolf> novato_br: apesar que com seus backports tem tudo para FODER seu sistema
<Rudolf> novato_br: não recomendo
<Rudolf> novato_br: faça assim
<Rudolf> novato_br: mv sources.list sources.list_bck
<novato_br> okay
<Rudolf> novato_br: e entre aqui: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Rudolf> novato_br: crie uma nova lista, e coloque no seu sources.list
<Rudolf> novato_br: não esqueça de fazer apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get upgrade
<Rudolf> novato_br: ou aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<novato_br> okay
<xispirito> será que voltar para trás com apt não buga?
<Rudolf> novato_br: mas se realmente tiver backports instalado, 90% de aparecer mais problemas
<Rudolf> xispirito: voltar para tras?
<Rudolf> xispirito: se manter a mensa versão, não
<novato_br> o que esses backports fazem?
<Rudolf> xispirito: minha preocupação são os backports
<xispirito> backports > release
<Rudolf> novato_br: pacotes de versões extremamente instáveis
<novato_br> não entendi ainda, xispirito
<Rudolf> xispirito: é, entendi o seu "voltar para tras"
<novato_br> ah tah, Rudolf
<Rudolf> xispirito: sim, provável dar pau
<Rudolf> xispirito: veja meu 90% ali
<novato_br> mas eu baixei as ultimas versoes
<Rudolf> novato_br: beware
<Rudolf> bom tomar banho
<novato_br> baixar coisa velha eh fogo mesmo que seja estável
<Rudolf> votarrrrr
<Rudolf> fui
<Rudolf> novato_br: discordo
<novato_br> okay
<_Caio> xispirito: to tentando criar um tema aqui...
<xispirito> tem que votar ¬¬
<xispirito> 00 CONFIRMA 0000 CONFIRMA aha
<xispirito> _Caio: sim, eu passava meus dias fazendo isto =D
<novato_br> eu entrei no site e toh marcando os backports
<_Caio> xispirito: muito lega kk, to vendo umas paradas de efeito shadow e talz kk
<xispirito> _Caio: dai chega uma hora que usar temas fica muto sujo e pesado \o/
<_Caio> xispirito: naaaaoo +_+
<xispirito> até que não, mas tem que conter esta nóia ...
<_Caio> xispirito: tipo, o todos os temas ficam com aquela interface parecendo a do windows 95 tudo quadradao, tem como trocar isso?
<_Caio> xispirito: pra ficar tipo o gtk...
<xispirito> _Caio: apt-get install gtk-chtheme
<_Caio> xispirito: depois de instalar?
<xispirito> gtk-chtheme =D
<_Caio> xispirito: mas ele vai iniciar altomatico quando eu entrar no flux?
<xispirito> vai
<novato_br> é, até agora não deu pau, galera
<novato_br> fiz tudo como o rudolf disse
<novato_br> e olha que estou conectado remotamente
<novato_br> ao pc que estou atualizando
<novato_br> apesar das modificacoes ainda há retorno de links quebrados
<novato_br> desisto
<novato_br> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/robert-ancell/simple-scan/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<novato_br> pq ele fala desse link em particular?
<xispirito> novato_br: este link deve estar dentro do arquivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<xispirito> se não o usa mais, remova
<xispirito> o link, não o rquivo =D
<xispirito> #arquivo
<novato_br> xispirito: o link não está no arquivo
<novato_br> toh achando que o ppa puxa a lista automatica da web
<novato_br> soh pode
<novato_br> http://pastebin.com/LJCvcduq  ==> o source.list
<novato_br> veja não há o link
<xispirito> e dentro de /etc/apt/sources.list.d tem algo?
<xispirito> novato_br: além de que, o backports ainda está ali
<xispirito> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<novato_br> mas eh pra ficar, xispirito , o backports
<novato_br> toh com coisa novissima
<xispirito> ah, tinha entendido da discussão de vocês que você queria retornar
<jxajro> Oi gente!
<jxajro> Rapi10! Alguem sabe como eu abro o 7-zip no ubuntu 11,10??
<jxajro> to procurando um tutorial aqui no youtube mas só tem pra windows.
<xispirito> apt-get install p7zip-full \o/
<novato_br> 7zip eh uma arma poderosa pra compactação
<jxajro> sim novato...ok xispirito..já instalei...só não consigo ver com abro ele
<jxajro> como faço pra compactar aqui um arquivo?
<jxajro> os tutoriais que tô achando só falam dele no windows.:(
<xispirito> man p7zip te dá todos detalhes
<xispirito> por interface, o própio gerenciador de pacotes do Ubuntu/Gnome faz o trabalho
<slayer> slayer
<xispirito> http://tomarayascream.com/
<novato_br> xispirito: pq pra fazer uma rede eu preciso de dois users: um no samba e outro no ubuntu
<xispirito> opa, tinha ido votar ¬¬
<rcbdesigner> boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> vota em q cidade?
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:
<xispirito> uma cidade ae, do sul =D
<novato_br> galera, o que há?
<novato_br> não consigo acessar o ubuntu do windows home premium
<novato_br> o ubuntu já foi configurado samba nele
<xispirito> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdWnr_zxvnM
<xispirito> \o/
<rcbdesigner> uma cidade ai do sul hahahaha devo ter passado por ela
<xGrind> o xubuntu nao ta abrindo as midias automaticamente. tirei, e agora nao volta mais :/
<xispirito> o meu também xGrind
<rcbdesigner> tirou o q?
<xispirito> não sei o que pode estar aconteçendo: http://imagebin.org/231208
<xGrind> eu mexi nas configuraçoes, pra nao montar automaticamente. dai tenho q clicar em montar
<xGrind> antes ia sozinho
<rcbdesigner> hum
<xGrind> xispirito, ?
<xGrind> q isso?
<rcbdesigner> rsrsrsrs
<rcbdesigner> o desktop dele
<xispirito> o meu Desktop
<rcbdesigner> ta exigindo qt de RAM seu desktop?
<xispirito> 200mb em média
<rcbdesigner> e se abrir um navegador?
<xispirito> não, isto com navegador aberto
<xispirito> se fechar cai a uns 80mb
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-47YFQmT30II/T87i1Y8c8hI/AAAAAAAACVs/n24q430SlZU/s1600/cala-a-boca-e-pega-meu-dinheiro.png
<rcbdesigner> depois vou testar isso num virtual aqui
<xispirito> não sei se entendi a piada =D
<rcbdesigner> to usando aqui o windows pq ainda to pesquisando e tem muita coisa no HD.... mas to querendo fazer um dual-boot nele
<rcbdesigner> to falando para vc me passar essa configuração depois rsrsrsrs
<xispirito> ah
<xispirito> tranquilo
<rcbdesigner> mas o sistema operacional é qual?
<xispirito> Debian Wheezy
<rcbdesigner> vc q tava querendo um Raspberry Pi?
<xispirito> sim
<rcbdesigner> me lembra uma coisa... o Raspberry Pi tem que ter u hd externo?
<rcbdesigner> um*
<rcbdesigner> ou ele possui algum?
<xispirito> ele tem um SD
<rcbdesigner> suporta SD de até t?
<rcbdesigner> qt*
<xispirito> dai eu não sei dizer
<jxajro> Alo pessoal! Voltei aqui pra agradecer e pedir desculpas pela ausência...
<jxajro> meu provedor de internet disse que vai ficar cortando o serviço quando for preciso até dia 30 de out para manutenção e se eu ficar mais de 10 dias sem TV a cabo, net ou fone...
<rcbdesigner> já viu o Mini Pc Android 4.0 MK802 ?
<xispirito> vi
<jxajro> ...é só avisar que eles faze abatimento na conta e se eu não gostar então eu que me lasque e vá reclamar ao bispo!
<xispirito> é que quero o Rasberry pela experiência
<jxajro> obrigado xispirito eu segui tuas orientações e usei o 7zip pelo terminal mas só uma coisa...
<jxajro> tanto o 7zip como o ffmpeg não tem interface gráfica? tem que ser via terminal?
<alexandresenna> boa tarde pessoal? como estão na eleição
<xispirito> jxajro: sim, as interfaces usam eles, mas eles própios não tem uma
<alexandresenna> votaram direitinho?
<jxajro> boa tarde alexandresenna. já escolhi o novo ladr...digo prefeito de SP
<rcbdesigner> sei
<rcbdesigner> boa
<jxajro> como é, xispirito? não intendi!
<jxajro> eu vi n os tutoriais do youtubio que o 7zip tem interface pro windows..mas não vi nenhuma aqui pro ubuntu.
<rcbdesigner> queria ter feito como um amigo meu alexandresenna ficar bebado antes de votar.. voto inconsciente... pq deve doer menos rsrs
<jxajro> não que via terminal seja muito dificil mas queria saber se não tem algo como clicar com o botão direito do mause e tal...entende?
<xispirito> jxajro: por exemplo, temos o dolphin que usa ffmpeg, temos o ark que usa p7zip ... mas ffmpeg e p7zip não tem interface
<xispirito> jxajro: sim, entendo, algo "manual" =D
<jxajro> Ah é, é?
<jxajro> porr@ bixo..mas tipo...tenho um arquivo X.yzt por exemplo...quero zipar o cabra...e aí?
<rcbdesigner> poise.. senti falta disso tb
<alexandresenna> alguem tá usando o 12.10?
<xispirito> mas clicando com o direito apareçe a opção de empacotar
<rcbdesigner> alguém deve ter desenvolvido algum código não oficial para solucionar esse lance do 7zip.... não é possível que não exista
<alexandresenna> hehehe, mas ai vc pode ser preso sabia?
<alexandresenna> ir embreagado para a votação é crime eleitoral
<rcbdesigner> ainda não alexandresenna  to querendo testar nestante no virtualbox
<rcbdesigner> rapaz... fiscalização ta uma bosta sinceramente
<alexandresenna> kra eu instalei mas tive que voltar pro 12.04, o 12.10 não reconhece minha placa wireless, e não consigo identificar qual é ela para baixar o driver proprientário
<rcbdesigner> humm
<xispirito> voto tem que ser facultativo para todos
<alexandresenna> será que tem como colocar o driver usado no 12.04 no 12.10? Teria que recompilar o kernel né?
<alexandresenna> mas ai não tem mais eleição hehehe ninguem vai querer ir huahuahua
<jxajro> opa xispirito! não aparece não!
<xispirito> isto mostra o quanto o povo é confiante
<rcbdesigner> sim.. esquecendo essa roubalheira que falar sobre isso só vai irritar a nós todos e fazer que um usuário do blackbuntu apronte uma com o sistema eleitoral rs
<xispirito> na política
<jxajro> sim...ninguém deveria ser obrigado a votar!
<rcbdesigner> mas jxajro  ai seria pior
<jxajro> então xispirito...eu clico com o botão direito no arquivo e aparecem as opções normais..nada de zipar nada.
<rcbdesigner> não precisariam nem de apresentação de propostas
<jxajro> e ele salva ainda como 7z...não tem como salvar como .zip???
<xispirito> não vai apareçer "zipar", vai apareçer abrir com o gerenciador de pacotes que vem no Ubuntu
<jxajro> pior o que rcbdesinger?
<alexandresenna> eu acho que alem de nós votarmos nós deveriamos escolher o salário desses safados afinal de contas eles são nossos "funcionários"
<rcbdesigner> comprariam a massa menos privilegiada e pronto
<xispirito> lá você zipa, põe rar, tgz, bzip ou o que quiser
<rcbdesigner> a peneira iria ter um rombo maior do q já tem
<jxajro> pois é alexandresenna! salário pra que...eles podiam viver bem só com os benefícios que o estado oferece.
<xispirito> eu penso que eles deveriam ganhar um salário mínimo, visto que é isto que eles estipulam suficinte para viver
<jxajro> aí que está senhores...alguém aqui já ouviu a argumentação que eles tem a favor dos próprios salarios milinonários?
<rcbdesigner> O maior problema é que ninguém quer enfrentar o Exército
 * xispirito vê faíscas de insurreição surgindo
<jxajro> que um parlamentar deve ser nivelado por cima senão pobres não seriam parlamentares..somente ricos.
<rcbdesigner> a unica forma que vejo para mudar esse país é fazer o exército ficar ao lado da população
<alexandresenna> mas ai é que tá a idéia de nós escolhermos o salário deles, eles escolhem o nosso dizendo que não tem fundos para almentar mais e o vereador ganha 10 12 20 mil reais por mês
<alexandresenna> como não tem caixa?
<xispirito> alexandresenna: exato
<alexandresenna> mas eles estão, eles odeiam o PT
<alexandresenna> a roubalheira, mas não podem falar nada pq eles são militares
<alexandresenna> pq pode configurar golpe militar sacou?
<rcbdesigner> com o exército do nosso lado... fazer uma revolução nesse país seria mto mais fácil
<alexandresenna> então eles tem que ficar quetos sem se envolver em nada
<rcbdesigner> ninguém quer levar bala.. a questão é essa
<xispirito> e se o salário mínimo é suficiente para manter alimentação, moradia, despesas básicas e lazer como consta na constituição
<xispirito> é o que deveriam ganhar
<alexandresenna> eles deveriam ganhar o mesmo
<rcbdesigner> xispirito:  tem países europeus que o sistema é basicamente esse
<xispirito> é o correto
<rcbdesigner> mas vá façlar isso aqui
<alexandresenna> é muito incoerente, temos um salário minimo e o salario não pode ser vinculado na carteira, os políticos escolhem o próprio salário e o noso tambem...
<xispirito> tem que falar, sempre que der, encher o saco a torto direito
<rcbdesigner> primeira coisa que vão mandar fazer é "some aquele cara ali do mapa.. e se alguém protestar coloca no saco tb"
<alexandresenna> se você ganha um salário e meio não pode constar na carteira um salário e meio e sim 933,00
<alexandresenna> 622,00  + 311,00
<alexandresenna> que incoerencia é essa?
<xispirito> é porque a população Brasileira vive no mundo das fadas, bola e cerveja ... se todo mundo acordar, eles não poderão matar o áís inteiro
<xispirito> #país
<alexandresenna> os dicidios coletivos são abaixo do almento do salário minimo, outra incoerencia
<rcbdesigner> o que eu achei o ridículo do ridículo é alguém que tem salário entre 300 e 1200 ser considerado atualmente classe média
<jxajro> O lula acabou de declarar que o povo em SP está mais preocupado com o Palmeiras que com o mensalão! isso é suficiente ou alguém quer mais!?
<rcbdesigner> poise... mas O POVO É ALIENADO
<rcbdesigner> a merda é essa
<xispirito> sim, você baixa a faixa de entrada para classe C e pimba! você tem um aumento exponencial da classe média e o país cresceu \o/
<alexandresenna> mas o pior é a referência dada para ser classe média de 299 a 1500 reais vc já é classe média nesse pais
<rcbdesigner> justamente isso
<alexandresenna> salário abaixo do minimo!!!!!!
<alexandresenna> crescimento exponencial
<alexandresenna> até o guardador de carros e o cara que limpa vidro na sinaleira é classe média hoje...
<xispirito> sim, é ridículo
<xispirito> não que eu tenha algo contra estas pessoas ou não deseje que elas progridam, o problema é alienar
<alexandresenna> é só ter 4 filhos e receber bolsa família vc é classe média
<alexandresenna> tambem não tenho nada contra o problema é que isso é manipulação de resultados
<rcbdesigner> alexandresenna:  o guardador de carro a depende rde onde ele atua... é classe média sim rsrs
<alexandresenna> o que o governo deveria fazer é dar oportunidade para eles crescerem e não manipular o resultado
<alexandresenna> hehehe
<rcbdesigner> galera... vou virtualizar o Elementary OS Jupiter aqui
<rcbdesigner> precisar de suporte rsrs
<xispirito> aha
<alexandresenna> oportunidade de estudar e fazer uma faculdade, sem esse negócio de cotas, se continuar colocando cotas, EU vou precisar de cota...
<alexandresenna> ter um bom emprego, uma casa própria...
<alexandresenna> saúde que preste...
<alexandresenna> sem precisar recorrer a planos de saúde que hoje não são tão bons assim...
<xispirito> os planos de saúde são muito bons até você ficar doente
<jxajro> ah..quem quiser saber detalhes sobre planos de saúde assista SiCKo de Michael Moore depois me conte.
<rcbdesigner> alguém sabe configurar a rede do virtualbox?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: \o
<rcbdesigner> o/
<alexandresenna> sei não kra perdão
<MarconM> cara funcionou melhor do que eu imaginava
<rcbdesigner> eae man
<rcbdesigner> conseguiu?
<rcbdesigner> hehe massa
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sim ... e nao soh os numeros
<MarconM> tu pode criar um tabela no excel
<MarconM> com " NOME PRODUTO DESCRIÇÃO PREÇO PREÇO FINAL " e imagem do produto
<MarconM> e importar
<MarconM> ele vai criar tudo certim
<rcbdesigner> a tabela eu sei que pode importar
<novato_br> que pacote tenho que instalar pra mexer com mp3
<novato_br> quero converter
<novato_br> mas não dá certo
<rcbdesigner> vc pode criar estilo de tabela tb
<novato_br> por falta da libmp3lame
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: sim
<MarconM> *-*
<MarconM> 1000 vezes melhro do que corel
<rcbdesigner> indesign é massa =)
<alexandresenna> desculpem perguntar o que é 1000 vezes melhor que o corel?
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: preciso ver a separação de cores agora
<alexandresenna> eu quero isso para mim
<rcbdesigner> ESQUEÇA O COREL PELAMORDEALGUMADIVINDADE
<MarconM> alexandresenna: adobe =)
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk
<alexandresenna> que?
<MarconM> illustrator, indesign
<jxajro> Ah...olhem que chegou!?!
<MarconM> 0.0
<alexandresenna> tem tudo isso para linux ou é emulado?
<rcbdesigner> até o Inkscape parece ser melhor que o Corel
<MarconM> alexandresenna: nao
<MarconM> windows
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: pior q é
<alexandresenna> a tá
<MarconM> =)
<alexandresenna> para linux só o inkscape e gimp?
<MarconM> alexandresenna: xara extreme
<MarconM> tambem
<alexandresenna> inkscape fiz umas gracinhas mas as cores não são compatíveis
<rcbdesigner> alexandresenna:  programas gráficos para linux (Inkscape "vetorização"... Scribus "editoração".. Gimp "tratamento de imagem")
<rcbdesigner> poise... parece q os softwares gratuitos tem problemas com algumas coisas justamente pq alguns padrões são pagos
<alexandresenna> o problema é enviar estes arquivos para as gráficas que usam corel, a unica forma que encontrei foi  salvando em pdf no inkscape e abrindo no corel mas aos cores foram truncadas
<rcbdesigner> saída de cores é uma delas
<MarconM> alexandresenna: olha
<MarconM> na questao cmyk
<MarconM> é perfeito
<rcbdesigner> NÃO TEM QUE  ENVIAR PORRA NENHUMA EM COREL
<rcbdesigner> os caras sói tem q saber que é um pdf fechado e pronto
<alexandresenna> ou olha o palavriado hehehe
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: olha as palavras =D
<rcbdesigner> foi mal
<rcbdesigner> não vou com a cara do corel
<alexandresenna> mas os kras querem em .cdr
<alexandresenna> esse é meu problema mas isso é resolvível com pdf
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: eu prefiro ver agora a impressao no illustrator
<alexandresenna> só dá problemas nas cores
<rcbdesigner> e tb pessoal tem que entender q é só conversar com o pessoal da gráfica como eles preferem a saída do arquivo em PDF
<MarconM> rcbdesigner: eu fecho o arquivo para mandar para impressao
<MarconM> no corel
<MarconM> preparar para coleta
<MarconM> chama no corel x6
<rcbdesigner> eles querem que vc mande corel para poderem manipular cor e outras coisas... até mesmo copiar se for o caso
<sistematico> Boa tarde.
<rcbdesigner> MarconM:  mas vc que tarbalha em gráfica não concorda comigo que o pq de pedirem em Corel é justamente pq o pessoal manda de qualquer jeito ?
<rcbdesigner> boa tarde
<rcbdesigner> sempre q vou imprimir numa grpafica eu pergunto... querem que faça o fechamento do arquivo em PDF de que jeito?
<rcbdesigner> dou saída em postscript e depois faço conversão para PDF/x3?.. x1?.. só colocar alta qualidade mesmo?
<rcbdesigner> na minha opinião é assim que tem que ser
<alexandresenna> tá mas veja só, trabalho na Prefs de minha cidade, tenho alguns artesãos que fazem seus panfletos em casa com Corel e me mandam para analizar e alterar, se eu mando em pdf fechado devolta pra eles eles não abrem...
<rcbdesigner> caiu..
<alexandresenna> sacou?
<rcbdesigner> ssaquei
<rcbdesigner> mas o que to falando é na hora final de imprimir
<alexandresenna> e como eu faço para tratar a saida?
<MarconM> galera foi mal ... net pifou =)
<rcbdesigner> percebi
<alexandresenna> para não ter mais problemas com as gráficas?
<xispirito> manda tudo em pdf =D
<rcbdesigner> vou esquentar a comida ali já volto
<alexandresenna> mas é o que eu faço o problema é a paleta de cores
<odraen> Gente
<rcbdesigner> manda em pdf mas pergunte primeiro como eles preferem o procedimento de fechamento de arquivo
<rcbdesigner> aaaaaaaahhhhhhh
<rcbdesigner> mas ai tem outra questão que não falamos
<alexandresenna> exportei um .cdr do logo da prefs aqui, ele é todo azul com letras e uma pomba da paz branca, quando abri o pdf no corel ficou roxo...
<rcbdesigner> o ideal seria mandar imprimir somente em uma gráfica
<alexandresenna> como resolver esse enbroglio
<odraen> Eu tenho uma pergunta aqui algm pode me ajudar?
<rcbdesigner> ah ta... entendi
<sistematico_> Não usando o Corel.
<alexandresenna> eu tenho que colocar essa logo nos papeis timbrados da prefs
<rcbdesigner> ai é com o MarconM
<rcbdesigner> hahahahaha boa sistematico_
<odraen> Se der um problema com gtk# no windows onde o icone de uma janela nao carrega usando Mono, mas carrega usando .Net. Eu procuro suporte em #mono ou #gtk+?
<rcbdesigner> escala de cinza tb pode resolver rsrs
<alexandresenna> mas ai fica preto, não?
<xispirito> odraen: #mono
<rcbdesigner> poise
<rcbdesigner> rsrs
<odraen> xispirito: Em mono me disseram que quase ngm usa gtk e mandaram eu perguntar em #gtk+
<rcbdesigner> alexandresenna:  da um saque na comunidade do inkscape
<alexandresenna> mas ai sou demitido quando enviar um relatório para o prefeito, hehehe
<xispirito> em gtk vão te mandar para mono =D
<rcbdesigner> vou fazer a comida aqui pq bateu a fome
<odraen> Exato.
<odraen> Mas eu quero que algm me explique
<odraen> Como que mudar o runtime afeta o icone da minha janela
<xispirito> odraen: eu não chego perto de Windows, dá alergia
<odraen> xispirito: Mas o .Net de windows funciona com gtk# enquanto Mono não! Eu pensei que Mono ia ter melhor suporte a gtk# que .Net
<alexandresenna> eu ainda chego pq uso meu Media Center com R.Windows e no trampo tudo é R.WIndows XP, só eu uso linux lá
<alexandresenna> pq levo meu note
<xispirito> odraen: talvez seja só algum detalhe, mas como não uso, não vou saber lhe dizer
<odraen> Pra falar a verdade
<odraen> As janelas de ubuntu nem tem icones.
<rcbdesigner> alguém tem um link de video tutorial mostrando um particionamento na hora da instalação de um ubuntu 12.104 ou 12.10?
<rcbdesigner> ou com screenshots msm fazendo um apsso a passo?
<alexandresenna> kra a muito não particiono o Linux mas o básico é 1 swap com o dobro da mem ram, uma raiz para o sistema e uma home, acho que era assim
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/amd64/apcs03.html
<rcbdesigner> poise
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Documento bem antigo, mas é oficial.
<rcbdesigner> mas j´vi fazerem de duas maneiras isso
<alexandresenna> pessoal vou dar uma sidinha ak
<rcbdesigner> vlw
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: O particionamento?
<xispirito> eu tenho só umas doze partições =D
<rcbdesigner> s
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Já vi fazerem de 1000 maneiras.
<rcbdesigner> digo.. colocarem como lógico e fim.. não sei o q
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: 4 ou menos = Primárias.
<xispirito> sim, sem partições lógicas, só poderiamos ter quatro em x86
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Acima de 4 = Extendidas e Lógicas.
<rcbdesigner> hum
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: Se tu não for usar o GPT, aí muda tudo :D
<sistematico> Labels e tal..
<rcbdesigner> GPT?
<rcbdesigner> eu to por fora de muitas terminologias
<sistematico> rcbdesigner: É, mas você não precisa se preocupar com isso tão cedo.
<rcbdesigner> rcbdesigner:  = usuário "comum"
<rcbdesigner> rs
<xispirito> tem coisas que se você não sabe o que é, sabe também que não precisa
 * sistematico usuário incomum.
<xispirito> sistematico: você é um usuário joselito, é diferente
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> xispirito: boa definição do sistematico
<xispirito> =D
<sistematico> Alguem testa uma coisa pra eu?
<Rudolf> sistematico: o q?
<sistematico> http://ironhide.zapto.org:8882
<sistematico> http://ironhide.zapto.org:8883
 * xispirito detecta ato insurrecional a caminho
<rcbdesigner> vem cá configuro como no virtualbox o Elementary OS?... como Linux.. outro tipo de linux? ou Ubuntu 64x ?
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: advinha
<rcbdesigner> eu cliquei mas fechei rapido
<Rudolf> sistematico: responde mais não completa a abertura
<Rudolf> sistematico: agora sim, user e senha
<rcbdesigner> perguntei se ubuntu pq é baseado nele.. mas pela ironia vou colocar outro linux rs
<xispirito> "eu cliquei mas fechei rápido" ... deve ter apareçido um monstro =D
<PinguimUrbano> alguém já migrou um dominio AD para OpenLDAP com samba ?
<MarconM> rapz ... essa net hj ta xata
<xispirito> deve ser culpa do ark storm que o sniffer gera
<xispirito> 0.0
<sistematico> Rudolf: Eu num sei criar um USER :|
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: piada hein!
<Rudolf> MarconM: vai ler um livro
<PinguimUrbano> Rudolf, como ?
<xispirito> MarconM: para de falar em bomba que isto ae sossega
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: por que vai mudar algo que funciona para algo gambiarra?
<kernel> Rudolf, ganhei um HD daqui de 320GB
<kernel> externo
<Rudolf> kernel: que sorte
<Rudolf> kernel: preciso de um de 1T
<kernel> da pra por o gentoo?
<kernel> e dar boot pela USB né
<PinguimUrbano> Rudolf, gambiarra ?
<Rudolf> kernel: provável
<PinguimUrbano> Então 200 mil usuários do governo federal em diretório LDAP é piada ?
<PinguimUrbano> e gambiarra ?
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: praticamente
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: deviam usar AD
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: profissa
<xispirito> ainda mais do governo federal =D
<PinguimUrbano> bem, mas se o projeto foi implementado, acho que a sua afirmação pode estar em algum momento equivocado
<PinguimUrbano> mas não vou entrar nesse mérito
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: sei lá
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: naão sou expert nem em AD nem em OpenLDAP
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: só estou te zuando
<xispirito> http://www.fieldbrook.net/TechTips/images/computer_bomb_smalll.jpg
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: domingo é dia de estudar fisica 3
<PinguimUrbano> não caio em zoações
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: desconsidera
<PinguimUrbano> nem tenho tempo pra isso
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: ui
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: profissional ultra master
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: e sim, já migrei AD para OpenLDAP
<PinguimUrbano> alguém precisa dar valor ao que paga as contas né?
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: por isso que não trabalho mais com linux
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: pelo menos não com o nome
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: só para saber, não é possível integração dos domínios?
<rcbdesigner2> rapaz..
<xispirito> admin de rede grande eu fujo
<xispirito> a não ser que paguem muito
<rcbdesigner2> to só no modo "experimentar" mas é rápido esse Elementary
<PinguimUrbano> entendo a sua frustração, mas tb não vou entrar nesse mérito, pq isso é danado pra dar flame
<PinguimUrbano> sim é possível, claro
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: não é frustração não
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: é falta de mercado mesmo
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: empresa grande usa windows
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: eles tem grana sobrando
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: e fodem tudo com licensas e tão cagando e andando para linux
<PinguimUrbano> isso eu sei, está constatado na história capitalista
<xispirito> eu não me incomodo com um Windows em uma workstation ... mas em server é um pecado
<Rudolf> xispirito: grande maioria dos servidores que fazemos pentest é windows
<Rudolf> xispirito: adoro ver os relatórios pulando
<PinguimUrbano> em relação a isso eu não sou de dizer, use esta solução ou aquela
<xispirito> Rudolf: sim, e eles insistem ...
<Rudolf> xispirito: admin acha que instalou, atualizou, tá sussa
<xispirito> até hoje se acha pilhas de buffer overflow, pleno 2012 ...
<PinguimUrbano> mas quando o cliente não quer utilizar, por questões políticas ou algum tipo de corporativismo, há de se encontrar alguma solução que atenda
<ISK> Boa tarde!
<rcbdesigner> boa
<xispirito> Rudolf: me coloca na equipe de pentest físico, só preciso de uma lanterna uma touca ninja, um alicate e um netbook a prova d'água
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: nada ganha de $$$$$ por fora
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: principalmente quando quem decide não entende porra nenhuma
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: é o que mais encontro
<ISK> lol
<Rudolf> ISK: tarde
<rcbdesigner> não só na sua profissão =/
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: que medo
<ISK> Rudolf: tudo beleza?
<Rudolf> ISK: indo...
<PinguimUrbano> Rudolf, em relação a Software proprietário puro em rede local e wan o único órgão que eu conheço que continua 100% é a receita federal
<ISK> Rudolf: vish, positives vibes para você
<Rudolf> PinguimUrbano: por que será
<PinguimUrbano> porque eles não sofrem intervenções políticas
<PinguimUrbano> é como se fosse o poder Judiciário, grosseiramente comparando
<rcbdesigner3> ubuntu 12.10 parece ser meio instável... quem foi que perguntou msm?
<rcbdesigner> foi o alexandre
<rcbdesigner2> pois bem
<rcbdesigner3> pois bem
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: eu esperaria uns 4 meses para testar
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: para testar não
<rcbdesigner3> 12.10 não ta sendo boa opção ainda
<Rudolf> rcbdesigner: para colocar em um ambiente de so
<rcbdesigner3> por isso msm
<rcbdesigner3> mas o elementary Jupiter ta bala
<xispirito> você espera quatro meses para testar, dai instala, dois meses depois dai o 13.04 o.0
<rcbdesigner3> vou tirar esse aqui do 12.10
<Rudolf> xispirito: não uso ubuntu
<rcbdesigner3> hauhauahu é a pura verdade xispirito
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas não instalaria uma nova versão
<Rudolf> xispirito: apenas usaria apt-get update
<rcbdesigner3> fica logo com o 12.04 que tá garantido até 2017
<xispirito> Rudolf: eu também não uso, mas não é este o caminho deles, "estabilidade"
<Rudolf> xispirito: heuheiuheiuehiuehiuehieuh
<Rudolf> xispirito: pobre usuários
<xispirito> o Debian testing é mais estável o.0
<rcbdesigner> agora vou testar o que eu queria... Elementary Luna
<Rudolf> até o gentoo "~"
<xispirito> nunca tentei o sid, mas deve ser parecido
<sistematico> É até engraçado o cara exigir estabilidade no Linux.
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> sistematico: é
<xispirito> sistematico: não vejo porque não exigir
<Rudolf> heuheiuhiuehiuehiuehe
<sistematico> xispirito: Por design Linux não é estável desde que nasceu.
<xispirito> tá certo que não é um kernel "baaah que bem escrito enxuto", mas não é tão ruim
<Rudolf> sistematico: linux sim
<sistematico> xispirito: Ele é feito pra ser compatível.
<Rudolf> sistematico: gnome, kde, unity não
<xispirito> bazar =D
<sistematico> xispirito: Que é o oposto de estável.
<xispirito> sim, mas um nível mínimo de estabilidade tem de ter
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas a maioria dos problemas são os agregados
<sistematico> xispirito: Ele é uma tentantiva de desbancar o Windows, não uma plataforma.
<sistematico> xispirito: Falou tudo, mínimo.
<Rudolf> sistematico: exceto problemas pontuais como drivers para hardware específico e/ou muito novos
<xispirito> eu ainda não vi nada igual openBSD neste quesito
<sistematico> Rudolf: O que eu acho estranho é o cara querer ícones saltitantes, sombras em menu, e um sistema estável.
<sistematico> heh
<Rudolf> xispirito: inversamente proporcional a quantidade escassa de suporte a softwares de terceiro
<Rudolf> xispirito: custo benefício
<Rudolf> xispirito: não digo para o bem ou para o mal
<Rudolf> xispirito: mas escolha do Theo
<xispirito> Rudolf: não disse que é perfeito, mas que é estável é
<Rudolf> sistematico: exato
<Rudolf> sistematico: quanto mais firula, mais oscilante
<odraen> Icones saltitantes.
<Rudolf> sistematico: mas isso em qualquer software
<sistematico> E em firulas o Ubuntu é mestre.
<Rudolf> sistematico: o problema
<sistematico> haiehaieauheiaeuaiheiaeuahieaheiae
<rcbdesigner> huahauahua
<Rudolf> sistematico: a maioria dos usuários mal sabe o que está fazendo ao instalar um ubuntu
<odraen> Icones saltitantes e sombras de menu são coisas de windows 98
<xispirito> vocês não vão querer que a vóvó use TTY =D
<sistematico> Rudolf: Com certeza.
<odraen> Hoje em dia agente precisa de icones saltitantes COM sombra relativo ao ponteiro do mouse
<Rudolf> sistematico: o grande as na manga do ubuntu é sua grande fraqueza
<sistematico> Rudolf: "Click-And-Install" User.
<Rudolf> sistematico: nivel de usuários é bem baixo informaticamente falando
<xispirito> e é este o alvo mesmo
<Rudolf> xispirito: vc fala isso com a boca cheia como se fosse a melhor coisa do mundo
<Rudolf> caraio
<xispirito> Rudolf: se fosse tão bom, eu usava
<Rudolf> estudar fisica 3
<Rudolf> fuiz
<odraen> Eu li as na manga como mangá.
<Rezende> ops
<Rezende> blz
<Rezende> pessoal
<odraen> Boa tarde Rezende.
<PinguimUrbano> é impressão minha ou esse cara é um troll ?
<Rezende> tard
<sistematico> Quem?
<PinguimUrbano> Rudolf
<sistematico> PinguimUrbano: Não.
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkkkkk olha a mensagem do Elementary Luna que ainda ta em fase de testes
<odraen> Rudolf eh uma rena do papai noel.
<odraen> N um troll. :|
<sistematico> PinguimUrbano: Ele é um cara legal, nível de conhecimento bom.
<rcbdesigner> This is a pre-release version of elementary OS
<sistematico> PinguimUrbano: Ajuda bastante gente aqui.
<sistematico> etc, etc, etc...
<xispirito> PinguimUrbano: é que de vez em quando o pessoal se emociona na discussão =D
<odraen> Isso me lembra, eu devia programar um leitor de mangá.
<rcbdesigner> Waht you're seeing may suddenly change, disappear, or spontaneously combust. ......
<xispirito> rcbdesigner: lol
<rcbdesigner> What*
<rcbdesigner> adorei esse OS
<odraen> lol
<odraen> Quero ver esse Luna pegar fogo :D
<rcbdesigner> praticamente ele disse... "estabilidade é para os fracos"
<rcbdesigner> kkkkkkk
<odraen> Quem precisa de estabilidade quando vc tem combustão espontanea
<rcbdesigner> odraen: já existe leitor de mangá
<odraen> Já existe cronometro tb.
<xispirito> isto me lembrou Parasite Eve, lá do Ps1 *-*
<PinguimUrbano> sistematico, tá certo
<xispirito> faz teempo
<PinguimUrbano> xispirito, tá certo²
<odraen> Mas isso n me impediu de escrever "Desexcluir" no meu proprio cronometro.
<xispirito> odraen: aehuhuaahuauh
<rcbdesigner> Sequential Image Display rs
<sistematico> xispirito: PS1? Minha época era Atari, isso sim faz tempo.
<rcbdesigner> eu tive 3 ataris
<xispirito> sistematico: minha infância já tinha nes 8bit
<rcbdesigner> 1 era do meu irmão
<odraen> Bando de gente velha. o___O *primeiro vg = genesis*
<rcbdesigner> outros dois mais antigos até doados por minhas primas
<sistematico> xispirito: Então tu é novo.
<xispirito> sou
<sistematico> xispirito: Meu primeiro PC tinha tela preta e verde.
<rcbdesigner> tenho orgulho de dizer que o único jogo que ganhei foi Pacman.. lembro até hoje =)
<odraen> Entendi agora!
<odraen> Vcs são um bando de pessoas ANTIGAS que não sabem o valor da palavra DESexcluir!
<xispirito> sistematico: não não, eu não nasci na era mezozóica
<rcbdesigner> alguém jogou no Turbo Game?
<rcbdesigner> kkkk
<xispirito> eu tinha um turbio game *-*
<Rezende> kkkkk
<xispirito> tinha um avião na caixa, azul
<rcbdesigner> meu irmão quis evoluir.. comprou.. cada jogo tosco
<xispirito> e dois slots de cartucho
<odraen> xispirito: Eu procurei no dicionario da ABL ontem.
<odraen> Realmente, não tem a palavra desexcluir.
<xispirito> odraen: ah vá
<odraen> Mas!
<odraen> Todas a palavras prefixadas com des não tem hífen.
<odraen> Então é desexcluir e não des-excluir.
<Rezende> desexcluir      kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<odraen> Mesma coisa com reexcluir.
<xispirito> eu acho que isto ae é coisa que colocaram na sua cabeça
<rcbdesigner> não seria refazer?
<odraen> rcbdesigner: Seria. Mas eh a tradução de redelete e não redo.
<rcbdesigner> ah ta
<odraen> Alias, refazer é fazer com re atrás. Reexcluir é a msm coisa.
<xispirito> já volto
<rcbdesigner> bota assim "desfazer a merda"  rsrs
<shadowdf> Grande xispirito
<odraen> Agora eu só tenho que descobrir como que eu posso colocar pra trocar de idioma enquanto meu cronometro tiver rodando...
<rcbdesigner> vc ta fazendo em q linguagem?
<odraen> C# / Mono
<rcbdesigner> aaaaah
<rcbdesigner> é fácil
<rcbdesigner> pera
<rcbdesigner> quer que eu faça e mande para vc?
<xispirito> shadowdf: eae
<shadowdf> xispirito: e ai de boa
<shadowdf> milagre vc hoje pela manhã off
<xispirito> a noite foi longa =D
<xispirito> ainda sinto os sintomas rssaquisticos
<xispirito> #ressaquisticos
<sistematico_> Minha mulher se apossou do pc..
<sistematico_> Num li o que me escreveram...
<xispirito> chuta ela da cadeira
<sistematico_> Chuto não..
<rcbdesigner_luna> testando o Luna aqui agora... o certo seria eu pegar uma versão mais atual de teste.. essa é de junho
<shadowdf> rsss
<shadowdf> manda ela para cozinha que é lugar de mulher
<shadowdf> kkkk
<xispirito> ahuahueahuaeahuaehu
<shadowdf> deixa a minha ver eu falando isso
<rcbdesigner_luna> vixi tem um programa psicopata aqui no Elementary Luna
<xispirito> o shadowdf não tem mulher, tem mucama \o/
<rcbdesigner_luna> pelo menos pelo nome...
<rcbdesigner_luna> "dexter"
<odraen> rcbdesigner: Eu tou usando Gtk# / Gettext pra tradução
<rcbdesigner_luna> parece ser uma lista de contatos
<xispirito> eu gosto do nicotine e do kaffeine =D
<rcbdesigner_luna> será lista de contatos para aniquilar?
<rcbdesigner_luna> aff... galera tem cada uma rs
<shadowdf> que nada, eu tenho é uma leoa em casa
<rcbdesigner_luna> eu tinha uma "dexter" em casa
<xispirito> shadowdf: aha
<ISK> Quem comentou sobre o elementary jupiter?
<rcbdesigner_luna> não aguentava mais qd ela ficava com raiva a noite.. levantava puta e ficava no escuro me olhando perto da porta
<rcbdesigner_luna> ficava pensando "é hoje que levo uma facada"
<rcbdesigner_luna> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xispirito> rcbdesigner_luna: ainda bem que ela não pegava facas e nem nada do tipo
 * xispirito já passou
<sistematico_> Bah
<xispirito> porque no mundo Rock'n'Roll as pessoas são meio fora
<rcbdesigner_luna> xispirito:  mas ela falava.. "da vontade de pegar uma faca e meter na sua barriga"
<rcbdesigner_luna> nesses dias eu tinha insônia kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico_> Vish
<xispirito> ahuhueauh
<rcbdesigner_luna> ISK:  eu comentei
<rcbdesigner2> ele é leve to usando através do virtualbox
<rcbdesigner2> "leve"
<rcbdesigner2> o desempenho ta rápido. isso que quis dizer
<ISK> rcbdesigner2: o que tem achado dele?
<rcbdesigner2> mas to no modo experimental... sem instalar
<ISK> rcbdesigner2: sem problema, queria apenas uma opinião :D
<rcbdesigner2> não posso lhe dizer mto.. só faz 20 minutos q to usando
<rcbdesigner2> mas tem uns videos na net demonstrando
<ISK> Ah tah
<ISK> heheh
<rcbdesigner2> se quiser vejo um video legal e te passo
<rcbdesigner2> acho que ele deve se comportar mto bem com customização de programas sem dar pau
<shadowdf> rcbdesigner, a minha faz a mesma coisa quando eu fico acordado até tarde
<rcbdesigner2> se não quiser mta papagaiada tb tem o 12.04 bota no modo 2D que roda blz
<xispirito> eu acho que o sistematico_ arrepiou com a conversa
<xispirito> auuheauhaehu
<shadowdf> eu tb acho
<shadowdf> ele deve ter ficado com medo
<xispirito> tem gente que não está acostumado cos as selvagerias
<xispirito> #com
<shadowdf> ou quando que vão lançar o 2.10
<shadowdf> 12.10
<rcbdesigner> dia 18
<shadowdf> alguem aqui já mecheu com openvpn?
<jquid> alguém aqui roda ubuntu server em um host xenserver?
<rcbdesigner> ISK:  to procurando um video mais atual do jupiter
<rcbdesigner> man sair aqui
<rcbdesigner> ISK:  procura sobre o jupiter e tb da uma olhada no Luna
<rcbdesigner> t+ pessoal
<shadowdf> inte
<felipealmeida> boa tarde
<shadowdf> tarde
<shadowdf> j #openvpn-br
<felipealmeida> jquid: Eu rodo ubuntu desktop no xen
<jquid> felipealmeida: xenserver? qual a máquina host? instalou o ubuntu com o xencenter?
<felipealmeida> xenserver não, xen mesmo
<felipealmeida> eu compilei e instalei o xen no meu arch linux
<jquid> hmm
<felipealmeida> eu criei um arquivo de configuração .hvm mesmo para a maquina virtual
<jquid> não tem como importar arquivo ovi no xen?
<felipealmeida> nem sei o que é um arquivo ovi
<jquid> é um arquivo de configuração de maquina virtual genérico
<jquid> por exemplo, tu pode ir no virtualbox e exportar uma maquina como .ovi
<jquid> depois jogar pra um ambiente de servidor e rodar lá
<jquid> assim tu pode criar tua vm num desktop e depois jogar pro servidor.
<felipealmeida> jquid: não posso te responder, pois desconheço. Mas acho que deve haver uma maneira
<jquid> só queria saber se alguém já fez isso e se é assim tão fácil como diz no manual
<jquid> HAHAHAHAH
<MarconM> opa voltei
<MarconM> \o
<odraen> FINALMENTE
<odraen> Terminei de traduzir
<odraen> E agora.
<MrBoss> alguém usa o ps3 media server ?
<xispirito> odraen: ps3 media o que?
<legilson_> Membros, levei uma queda no Banheiro de casa 12 pontos nas costas suave
<xispirito> ahuuheahau
<legilson_> estou bem
<legilson_> nao precisa se assustar
<odraen> xispirito: Meu cronometro *___*
<xispirito> legilson_: que bom, agora vou ficar sossegado
<xispirito> odraen: você não olhava chapolin -.-
<odraen> Hmm
<odraen> Como que instala um programa no ubuntu...
<xispirito> depende do programa, se for via pacote, se for manual, se tem nos repositórios ...
<legilson_> vc oide ir ate a central de programas e digitar o que vc quer instalar
<legilson_> 'e que eu sou deficiente fisico
<odraen> Sim, mas eu quero instalar um programa que eu mesmo fiz.
<xispirito> odraen: dae vocẽ copia ele para /usr/bin, suas bibliotecas para /usr/lib ...
<xispirito> odraen: captou a mensagem?
<xispirito> aliás, você tem /usr/local para estas coisas
<MrBoss> xispirito, ps3 media server, vc coloca os filmes no pc e ele sincroniza com o ps3
<xispirito> ninguém olhava chapolin aqui /o\
<odraen> xispirito: Eh o ubuntu simplesmente descobre que tem um novo programa?
<xispirito> odraen: isto
<xispirito> o sistema procura tudo que estiver dentro do PATH, o diretório /usr está dentro do PATH, logo ele achará assim que for copiado
<xispirito> só que: não apareçerá no menu gráfico, necessita de outros passos para isto
<xispirito> tem gente doida http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFjjvQmW6Ks&feature=related
<andretyn> Boa tarde!
<odraen> Boa tarde andre
<MarconM> boa tarde pessoal
<andretyn> odraen, boa 0/
<andretyn> MarconM, boa tarde o/
<MarconM> andretyn: boa
<odraen> o____O
<odraen> Algum de vocês tem ubuntu em portugues?
<shadowdf> eu tenho
<shadowdf> pq?
<odraen> Eh que eu queria saber se qndo vc roda meu cronometro ele aparece em portugues :U
<odraen> Eu soh testei usando lang=pt_BR então eu n sei se funciona na verdade.
<shadowdf> xispirito, vc já configurou openvpn
<xispirito> não shadowdf
<shadowdf> alguem aqui no canal já trabalhou com openvpn?
<odraen> Ah se eu tivesse algm pra ver se meu programa mostra em portugues
<felipealmeida> shadowdf: eu já configurei openvpn
<felipealmeida> mas pra PPTP se não me engano, algo bem simples
<sistematico> odraen: LANG=C programa
<sistematico> odraen: LANG=pt_BR.UTF-8 programa
<sistematico> etc, etc..
<shadowdf> felipealmeida, estou fazendo meu tcc
<shadowdf> em openvpn + token
<shadowdf> até a configuração do openvpn é facil de achar
<shadowdf> agora a integração do mesmo com o token que não acha em canto nenhum
<felipealmeida> shadowdf: hehehe, nunca ouvi falar de token
<shadowdf> quero usar  o certificado a3
<shadowdf> certificado emitido por agencia certificadora
<shadowdf> é aqueles tipo pendrive
<odraen> Algm devia testar meu cronometro
<odraen> Voces estariam contribuindo para ciencia
<odraen> Avançando a tecnologia da humanidade em trilhões de milênios
<odraen> Salvando o mundo da destruição.
<odraen> Unindo as pessoas de nossa nação.
<odraen> Etc.
<odraen> Vo dexa o link aki: http://code.google.com/p/chrono-marker/
<gohdev> ola pessoal
<gohdev> alguem ai entende alguma coisa de urnas eletronicas?
<_Caio> Boa noite! :D
<gohdev> boa noite
<gohdev> alguem ai saca algo sobre urnas eletronicas? desculpe repetir a postagem mas preciso de alguem pra me auxiliar
<_Caio> eu tinha postado um video sobre no me facebook....
<_Caio> muito bom a cara explicava tudo....
<gohdev> então, há desconfianca de fraude, preciso de alguem pra periciar se for o caso, ou dar assesoria caso a propria policia for fazer a periia
<odraen> Fraude nas urnas eletronicas D:
<odraen> Eles deviam ter colocado anti-virus McAfee nas urnas pra evitar isso!
<adrianoc> odraen, não é linux que roda nas urnas ?
<odraen> Sei lá!
<odraen> =_____=
<odraen> E agora que que eu faço
<odraen> Eu terminei de programar o melhor cronômetro da internet, agora num tem mais nada pra fazer :C
<_fjunior_> as urnas rodam linux..
<alvaro> Sempre tive essa curiosidade _fjunior_, mas qual é a distribuição desse linux, você sabe?
<felipealmeida> alvaro: Duvido que seja uma distribuição, deve ser um linux bem personalizado em userland
<felipealmeida> alvaro: Como é feito em TVs por exemplo também
<_fjunior_> e um linux personalizado mesmo
<_fjunior_> tem um amigo que trabalha com eles la
<alvaro> aprova de "quebra" de sistema?
<_fjunior_> e ai me disse que e como akeles sistemas que tem nas Tv's como disse o felipealmeida
<alvaro> onde moro a eleição de  hoje deu um problemaço
<_fjunior_> o negocio e que pelo q vi muitas urnas deram problemas hj
<_fjunior_> aki onde eu voto eles tiveram q substituir
<alvaro> a suspeita de corrupção do sistema, para beneficiar um candidato
<_fjunior_> onde?
<mark06> beneficiar candidato onde
<alvaro> Votos a mais entende?
<mark06> ah, quem ganhou
<alvaro> estado de minas
<_fjunior_> entendi
<mark06> quem ganhou no Rio
<alvaro> está dando o maior BO
<_fjunior_> pior q não é de se duvidar pq muita gente q mexe com a programação das urnas alvaro
<alvaro> os outros candidatos estão apelando até em Brasilia :O
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-30
<Ernandes> ping
<raposo> estou tentandi instalar, mas aparece um erro graphic resolution, dou ok, maparecem algumas opcoes, mas nenhuma funciona trava a instalacao
<Ernandes> ixx
<B4lr0g> perdi meu Ipod foram +d3 9.000
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sheikke> bom dia meu ubuntu nao abre de geito nenhum :/
<sheikke> o nom ubuntu fica piscando mas nao abre xeixei a noite toda ligado mas nao saiu do lugar
<sheikke> alguem me ajude por favor eu deixei o windows pra tras para onstalar o linux e agora nao posso instalar nem um nem outro
<sheikke> fake initctl called,doind nothing.   esta é a msn que tem na minha tela
<silverbulleto> bom dia
<silverbulleto> alguém poderia me informar qual window manager acompanha a versão mais atual do ubuntu?
<ifconfig> bom dia, como posso ajudar?
<silverbulleto> if
<silverbulleto> ifconfig: poderia me informar qual window manager acompanha a versão mais atual do ubuntu?
<ifconfig> se não me engano o thunar
<ifconfig> me desculpe gerenciado de janelas é o gnome
<ifconfig> thunar seria o gerenciador de arquivos
<silverbulleto> e saberia dizer se ainda vem com o unity?
<ifconfig> até o 13.04 que é o que uso atualmente sim.
<silverbulleto> ifconfig: obrigado!
<silverbulleto> dúvida cruel.. não sei se ubuntu ou xubuntu
<ifconfig> o importante é ajudar! e sim, eu uso xfce
<silverbulleto> e também tenho saudades de usar o kde hahaha
<silverbulleto> é muito indecisão para uma pessoa só
<silverbulleto> mas acho que vou com o xubuntu mesmo. leve e eficiente
<ifconfig> usei kde apenas quando usava o slack... depois que passei pro ubuntu usei o unity por um tempo, mas o xfce é muito mais rápido.
<silverbulleto> pois é
<silverbulleto> última vez que usei o kde foi na época do kurumin hahahaha
<silverbulleto> acho que usei tem uns 8 anos
<ifconfig> tentei usar no ubuntu, mas ficou tão a cara do slack que resolvi voltar pro xfce
<silverbulleto> também sinto saudades de usar o slack...mas a falta do apt-get me deixa preguiçoso
<silverbulleto> bom, vai ser o xubuntu mesmo :3
<ifconfig> exato, afinal a tecnologia veio pra facilitar as coisas e não pra complica-las, é bom entender como funciona, mas depois que se aprende não vejo motivos para não uma ferramenta que simplifique.
<silverbulleto> ifconfig: concordo plenamente
<ifconfig> ok, qual será minha primeira demanda?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ohayou minna
 * JoBArTe_Skuld translate: bom dia a todos
<homem_ita> e ae povo
<ifconfig> bom dia!
<B4lr0g> bom dia ,gostei do nick...ifconfig...viajo neste comando
<B4lr0g> alguem usa ou usou o navegador w3m?
<ifconfig> :)
<homem_ita> qual melhor navegador
<ifconfig> pois é, usei tanto esse comando nessa semana que acabei adotando-o como nick
<ifconfig> até o mês passado eu diria que o melhor er ao chrome. depois da dor de cabeça que ele me deu eu fico com o firefox
<B4lr0g> pois então,se vc o usou mto,então deve usar o w3m p descobrir login da rede
<B4lr0g> w3m é um navegador pelo terminal
<ifconfig> tipo o antigo links?
<B4lr0g> tipo
<B4lr0g> acho que é mais das antigas ainda
<B4lr0g> p instalar é só sudo apt-get w3m
<B4lr0g> um ex:
<B4lr0g> na rede que clono,o ip da tela de login é 10.60.5.1
<B4lr0g> então já com mac clonado vc digita no terminal w3m 10.60.5.1
<B4lr0g> e pronto tá o login de quem vc clonou
<B4lr0g> o mac
<B4lr0g> se vc digital no firefox o msm ip 10.60.5.1 que é no meu caso...vai entrar na central da rede, e voce podera digitar o login que vc achou com w3m por ex:maria...vc coloca no login maria e na senha maria...pronto vai ter um index da pessoa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> w3m é grafico ou texto?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: texto
<JoBArTe_Skuld> legal, alternativa ao lynx
<B4lr0g> bom dia
<silverbulleto> alguém que usa o xubuntu 13.04 teve problemas com a conexão?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [silverbulleto]: defina conexão
<hggdh> *!~eduardo@177.129.200.180
<silverbulleto> freenode tá caindo?
<Rubem> SIm
<silverbulleto> ou é só aqui?
<hggdh> silverbulleto: aqui esta' normal
<B4lr0g> coloco para testar o ubuntu 13.10 no pendriver,esta dando problena na tela,qundo vai entrar no desktop fika com a tela preta,e diz ser erro de grafico,se eu intallar no meu laptop vai dar esse problema...
<B4lr0g> ?
<hggdh> B4lr0g: chances sao de termos o mesmo problema
<B4lr0g> entaõ ,qndo coloco só p instalar funciona o grafico normal,mas se coloco p testar...pq eu so instalo asssim da esse erro
<B4lr0g> acho q vo fika no 12.04 msm,só queria faz um teste,me dissseram que esta melhor...mais rapido que 12.04
<hggdh> B4lr0g: de forma geral, as versoes LTS (10.04, 12.04, e futura 14.04) sao mais estaveis; as versoes intermediarias (12.10, 13.04, 13.10, etc) sao mais para testes para as versoes LTS
<hggdh> B4lr0g: assim, e' recomendado que fiques nas LTS
<B4lr0g> é que no 12.04 estou com erro no samba4,naum instala de jeito nenhum...ja tentei com repó..tmb clonando que nem diz em um site...ele até instala,mas chega no final diz voltar ao estado de inicio...naum sei oq fazer..
<B4lr0g> hggdh:obrigado de qualquer forma...vou fazer uns teste no kali no bt5r3
<hggdh> B4lr0g: so' um comentario: kali (e backtrack) nao sao para serem usados no dia-a-dia, o objetivos deles sao diferentes (e rodar como root e' um prerequisito para desastre)
<hggdh> s/prerequisito/corequisito/
<hggdh> na verdade, nem pre, nem co... e' apenas um facilitador
<B4lr0g> sim
<Jeferson> oi boa tarde
<Jeferson> gostaria de saber a configuração recomendada para usar o mesmo
<hggdh> er... o mesmo que?
<ifconfig> alguém sabe como faço para ajudar no desenvolvimento do ubuntu?
<JonathanRufino> Estou tendo um problema com a instalação do Ubuntu, eu baixo a versão 32bits, mas após a instalação o Ubuntu instalado é de 64 bits
<Zebob> Boa tarde galera
<Zebob> preciso de uma ajuda
<Zebob> gostaria de saber se há alguém que possa me orientar
<Zebob> estou rodando um ubuntu 12 em uma vm
<Zebob> do virtualbox
<Zebob> configurei em modo briged
<Zebob> consigo pingar nas maquinas da rede
<Zebob> configurei o dns direitinho do modem
<Zebob> mas o desgraçado nao navega
<Zebob> eu estou rodando um squid nele
<mamedio> queria saber se posso instalar o ubuntu 13.04 no meu netbook
<mamedio> oi
<hggdh> mamedio: provavelmente. Mas o 13.04 estara' obsoleto em alguns meses (9 meses de suporte, logo por Jan 2014). O melhor seria o 12.04
<silverbulleto> mamedio: qual a configuração da máquina?
<silverbulleto> hggdh: falando nisso, caso eu instale a 12.04, posso usar o apt-get update normalmente que ele não passa para a 13, certo? só com upgrade?
<hggdh> silverbulleto: apt-get dist-upgrade (nao apt-get upgrade) e' o recomendado para atualizacao. Nem o dist-upgrade nem o upgrade mudam a versao do Ubuntu
<mamedio> 1.6 Gigahertz 1Gb de RAM
<silverbulleto> interessante! não sabia disso
<silverbulleto> e qual seria a maior diferenã do update para o upgrade?
<hggdh> apt-get update actualiza a visao dos repositorios, apt-get dist-upgrade (ou upgrade, mais ou menos) installam os pacotes actualizados
<hggdh> o update e' a preparacao para um dist-upgrade
<mamedio> gente as configuraçoes do meu net é de 1GB de RAM e 1.6 GigaHertz
<silverbulleto> entendi! valeu
<silverbulleto> mamedio: instala o xubuntu (:
<hggdh> mamedio: realmente, o 12.04 e' tua melhor opcao
<mamedio> eu pesquisei na internet e vi que tinha o ubuntu remix pra netbook, é bom?
<hggdh> mamedio: como o silverbulleto comentou, xubuntu exige menos de memoria e processador que o ubuntu per se
<hggdh> mamedio: Ubuntu remix nao existe mais
<mamedio> entao é o xubuntu. ele consome muita bateria?
<mamedio> o xubuntu tem suporte da canonical?
<hggdh> mamedio: o xubuntu, como todas as variacoes, tem suporte da comunidade. A Canonical so' "suporta" clientes empresariais
<mamedio> ah sim... blz... entao com o xubuntu eu tenho a mesma experiencia que o ubuntu?
<silverbulleto> sim
<silverbulleto> a principal diferença do xubuntu para o ubuntu é o gerenciador de janelas. No caso do xubuntu é o xfce
<hggdh> mamedio: Mais ou menos. a interface do usuario e' diferente. Ubuntu usa Unity, kbuntu usa KDE, Ubuntu-gnome usa Gnome3, Xubuntu usa xfce
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> como o silverbulleto disse
<silverbulleto> tanto é que você pode instalar o xubuntu e depois instalar outro gerenciador de janelas. Como o kde, gnome, etc
<silverbulleto> só não teria muito sentido fazer isso
<silverbulleto> haha
<hggdh> e e' o que tenho (Unity, KDE, LXCE)
<silverbulleto> e se mesmo com o xfce ficar lento, instala o fluxbox hehe
<mamedio> eu sou leigo nisso. eu gostei do ubuntu. vi um amigo meu utilizar.
<hggdh> silverbulleto: mais ou menos. Ja' tive problemas com o UNity, e salvou-me o KDE, e vice-versa
<mamedio> ele disse que é mais leve o que windows.
<mamedio> verdade?
<hggdh> sim
<silverbulleto> hggdh: outra coisa, por que a 13.04 só tem esses 9 meses de suporte?
<silverbulleto> ela é stable?
<mamedio> isso que ia perguntar kkk
<hggdh> silverbulleto: tao stable quanto possible. Mas as versoes intermediarias sao mais um testbed para as futuras LTS (suporte de longo prazo)
<carlos_> Boa tarde, preciso de uma ajuda, em como alterar o caminho das pastas musica, download, imagens ...?
<hggdh> carlos_: mais detalhes, por favor. Por que altera-las?
<carlos_> eu tenho instalado o ubuntu numa partição, e tenho outra partição maior, ntfs, que gostaria de usar para armazenar as musicas e os downloads
<silverbulleto> droga...agora me bateu arrependimento de ter instalado a 13.. acho que vou reinstalar a 12 haha
<hggdh> carlos_: tem como fazer, mas nao estou com um desktop a mao (estou a acessar o IRC via um servidor nas nuvens).
<hggdh> carlos_: de cabeca, a unica coisa que me vem e' criar soft links
<Fabiano_> fala pessoas
<Fabiano_> dúvida
<mamedio> quais sao os requisitos minimos do notebook para utilizar o ubuntu??
<carlos_> uhum
<Fabiano_> estou tentando instalar um programa e esta dando este Erro: Arquitetura errada 'i386
<hggdh> mamedio: 1 GB memoria principal, mais que 40GB de disco, um processador razoavelmente moderno
<Fabiano_> alguem sabe dizer o qu significa?
<silverbulleto> Fabiano_: acredito que é incompatibilidade com o seu SO.
<silverbulleto> seu SO pode ser 32 e o programa 64 ou o contrário
<mamedio> valeu gente!
<hggdh> Fabiano_: isto quer dizer que o programa foi montado para uma arquitetura Intel 32 bits, e ou tua maquina nao e' intel, ou estas a rodar Ubuntu 64 bits
<Fabiano_> instalei o ubuntu 64
<Fabiano_> se instalar o de 32 ele roda?
<hggdh> Fabiano_: mas este e' um erro que nao deveria ocorrer se o programa foi instalado dos repositorios
<Fabiano_> estou tentando instala lo no desktop e no note book mas não roda
<Fabiano_> da o mesmo erro
<hggdh> e de onde veio tal programa?
<hggdh> e, alias, qual tua versao de Ubuntu?
<Fabiano_> draftsight
<Fabiano_> programa para ler arquivos auto cad
<hggdh> de onde veio, nao qual o nome
<Fabiano_> o criador é 3ds
<hggdh> Fabiano_: OK. Para confirmar: o programa *nao* veio dos repositorios oficiais do UBuntu, correcto?
<Fabiano_> não
<Fabiano_> ele é desta empresa Dassault Systèmes
<Fabiano_> mas tem versão para linux
<silverbulleto> a versão alternate é para notebooks/netbooks?
<Fabiano_> note
<Fabiano_> e desktop
<hggdh> Fabiano_: bem, verifique se ele tem uma versao 64 bits; senao, se eles listam as dependencias; senao... a opcao menos dolorosa e' de installar um Ubuntu 32 bits (tem ate' como descobrir as dependencias, mas exige algum conhecimento de internals do Ubuntu
<hggdh> (e eu nao tempo tempo para isto)
<Fabiano_> ok
<hggdh> s/nao tempo/nao tenho/
<Fabiano_> vou instalar a versão 32
<Fabiano_> valew
<silverbulleto> então a versão alternate seria optimizada para notebooks?
<silverbulleto> ou não diferencia muito da versão para desktop?
<hggdh> silverbulleto: alternate (que, alias, nao mais existe) era uma forma alternativa para instalar UBuntu
<hggdh> basicamente, text-mode, em vez de grafica
<silverbulleto> hm
<silverbulleto> valeu
<claudio-tux> algué aqui usa o lazarus-ide?
<xGrind> claudio-tux, uso
<claudio-tux> xGrind, blz?
<claudio-tux> tu ja tentou colocar ele em modo janela unica?
<xGrind> claudio-tux, blz. acho que não tem como, pq ele segue o esquema do delphi 7
<claudio-tux> ter, tem...
<xGrind> eu prefiro daquele jeito ;x
<claudio-tux> eu coloquei usando o anchordocking, mas ele tem um bug
<xGrind> acho estranho o jeito q é no delphi 2010
<claudio-tux> que enche o caso
<claudio-tux> esse bug tem uns 5 anos, ninguem conserta isso
<claudio-tux> xGrind, entendo, mas no ubuntu as janelas soltas enche o saco
<claudio-tux> quando clico no icone do lazarus não vem a tela todos os forms do lazarus
<claudio-tux> sempre vem somente o painel de componentes
<claudio-tux> ja marquei a opção de botao unico, mesmo assim nao gostei
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Josue> ola pessoal alguem pode me ajudar? quando mexo na tampa de meu not a net cai e minha webcam desliga
<astroo-> ola
<Josue> olá
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Josue]: isto é problema de hardware
<JoBArTe_Skuld> quanto a isto oriento a procurar a assistência técnica de seu equipamento ou um técnico habilitado para tal
<Josue> começou a pouco tempo
<claudio-tux> JoBArTe_Skuld, acredito que não
<claudio-tux> Josue, procura se existe alguma opção no ubuntu que faz o notebook dormir ao fechar a tampa
<claudio-tux> nao me lembro agora
<Josue> claudio-tux não tem não
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [claudio-tux]: erm, ele disse mexer na tampa, não fechar o notebook, logo, acredito no que disse acima
<JoBArTe_Skuld> agora se for o que tu citou
<JoBArTe_Skuld> é o hibernação mesmo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *a
<Josue> isso aconteceia no windows tbm
<Josue> ja abri
<Josue> ja verifiquei os cabos
<claudio-tux> Josue, isso acontece quando fecha a tampa ou quando mexe?
<Josue> quando simplesmente mexe um pouco
<hggdh> problema de hardware
<claudio-tux> então pode ser problema no cabo flat
<claudio-tux> tem que levar em uma assistencia
<Josue> claudio o not e de fios
<Josue> ele não tem cabo flap
<claudio-tux> fios, como assim?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> sim, ele tem flat-cable
<claudio-tux> então deve ser muito, mas muito antigo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> não igual aos pcs, mas são flats
<Josue> sim são dois fios da antena e um da webcam
<JoBArTe_Skuld> um fio da webcam?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> realmente é um notebook muito estranho
<claudio-tux> cara, leva em uma assistencia tecnica
<claudio-tux> melhor
<JoBArTe_Skuld> geralmente o hardware da webcam é integrada a placa do monitor
<Josue> são varios mais como um chumaço
<Josue> esntende
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e com isto usa o mesmo flat
<Josue> e quando abro ele ele para os problemas
<Josue> mais quando  monto e reinicio ta la de novo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Josue]: os cabos estão parcialmente partidos, em certo ponto da tela aberta eles funcionam, em outro ponto eles não fecham circuito ou fica intermitente
<JoBArTe_Skuld> até a próxima a todos
<Josue>  só quendo mecho ele cai
<Josue> ai tenho que reiniciar para funcionar
<hggdh> Josue: duas opcoes: (1) nao mexa mais; (2) procure assistencia tecnica (hardware). Nao vejo outras opcoes.
<Josue> kkk
<Josue> to ficando sem mexer ate dar tempo de procurar assistencia
<Josue> mais eu mesmo queria tentar resolver
<Josue> rsrs
<claudio-tux> (3) coloque um monitor externo e não mexa mais na tampa até levar em uma assistencia
<claudio-tux> Dica: quanto mais mexe, mais fede
<claudio-tux> é igual a merda
<hggdh> claudio-tux: linguagem, por favor
<claudio-tux> hggdh, sorry
<Josue> ok
<Josue> por enquando meu muito obrigado pessoal
<Josue> tenho que sair para buscar minha filha mais já já estou de volta
<Josue> Voltei
<Wopgan> boa noite pessoal, iae alguem já ta usando o ubuntu 13.10?
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> não sabia que já saiu
<mirqui> tinha o 13.04 , mas deu uns problemas
<Wopgan> saiu não
<Wopgan> ainda tah no beta
<Wopgan> mais queria saber se alguem já tah usando
<mirqui> você vai testar ?
<Wopgan> ainda não
<Wopgan> não mudei ainda nein do 12.04
<Wopgan> haehaehaheah
<mirqui> sei que o 12.04 é bom
<mirqui> o 13.04 não é tão bom assim
<mirqui> sei por que já usei
<mirqui> você usa note ou desk ?
<Wopgan> na verdade nos desk de um cliente
<Wopgan> no meu note to usando o arch linux
<mirqui> este não conheço
<Wopgan> arch linux?
<Wopgan> distribuição rolling release ...
<mirqui> sim
<Wopgan> nussss
<Wopgan> q isso mano
<mirqui> eu uso o ubuntu
<Wopgan> distro super conhecida ...
<mirqui> sou novo nisso , uso a 1 ano
<Wopgan> já usei o ubuntu muito tempo
<Wopgan> até a versão 10.10
<mirqui> eu pego do site baixaki
<Wopgan> depois q o unity começou a ser usado eu parei
<Wopgan> a só
<mirqui> no 13.04
<mirqui> numca consegui susdspender a seção
<mirqui> suspender
<Wopgan> da algum erro?
<mirqui> botava para suspender e quando acionava , ele não inicializava
<mirqui> simplesmente não inicializava
<Wopgan> ucha ... na suspenção ele parava a maquina toda?
<mirqui> ficava com as cores do ubuntu , mas não inicializava
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> no 12.04 isso não acontece
<Wopgan> cara .. o ubuntu era muito bom ...
<Wopgan> depois q virou unity ...
<Wopgan> ficou muito cheio de bug
<Wopgan> to querendo atualizar para o 13.10 pq to com um problema ao adicionar usuários
<mirqui> o linux mint também no note não aprovou
<mirqui> no desk funciona bem
<Wopgan> não sei pq só tah acontecendo isso com o 12.04
<Wopgan> tenho uma maquina com o mint
<Wopgan> ela é a unica q tah 100%
<mirqui> note ?
<Wopgan> LDAP, PDC, dominio, DNS
<Wopgan> tudo ok
<Wopgan> não desk
<mirqui> haa , desk tá ok
<Wopgan> por isso to usando o arch cara
<Wopgan> o ubuntu tah muito zuado
<mirqui> no repositório
<mirqui> não tem nenhum programa que resolva isto ?
<Wopgan> cara na verdade to fuçando já tem um tempo
<Wopgan> to querendo migrar todo mundo pro mint
<Wopgan> só to enrrolando pra fazer isso pq alguns usuários já estão adaptados de mais a interface do unity
<Wopgan> principalmente os programadores
<mirqui> no note da galho , pelo menos no meu deu
<mirqui> no touch
<mirqui> só funciona as tc de baixo
<Wopgan> hum ...xf86-input-synaptic
<Wopgan> tentou instalar esse pacote?
<Wopgan> reconhece os touchs mais novos
<mirqui> não ahah não sei usar o terminal e se duvidar nem o synaptic
<mirqui> não sabia disso
<mirqui> então você pode usar mint em notes então
<mirqui> não sabia deste pack
<Wopgan> cara na realidade vc poderia usar ele onde vc quizer
<mirqui> não sabia como usar
<mirqui> sai meio de porraloca , fiz trial boot
<mirqui> windows ,\ubuntu\mint
<mirqui> para ver se dava
<Wopgan> nusssss
<mirqui> não conhecia nada de linux , e agora conheço bem pouco
<Wopgan> boto fé cara
<Wopgan> vai testando e arriscando
<Wopgan> vai aprender bastante
<mirqui> opa , cai
<Wopgan> tem erro não
<mirqui> que erro ?
<Wopgan> haehaeheah ... quiz dizer pra não esquentar
<Wopgan> sem erro ... sakou?
<Wopgan> perai mano
<Wopgan> vou ali comprar um cachorro quente ... logo volto
<mirqui> ok , :)
<Hbdc> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<Hbdc> Tudo Bem Galera?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Hbdc> Bem Graças a Deus
<Hbdc> Boa Noite!
<Hbdc> mirqui, boa noite
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e vc ;)?
<Hbdc> mirqui, Tudo Otimo!
<mirqui> que bom :)
<Hbdc> mirqui, De Onde Fala?
<mirqui> rio grande , brasil , e vc ?
<Hbdc> mirqui, Pernambuco
<mirqui> haa brasil tbm :)
<Hbdc> Sim!
<mirqui> sou novo no irc , e vc ?
<Hbdc> Faz Tempo que Já usa o Irc?
<mirqui> eu usava nos tempos que eu era pequeno lá em barbacena :)
<mirqui> depois numca usei mais
<Hbdc> sei
<mirqui> usava do tempo que era no bloco de notas
<Hbdc> e Quantos Anos vc Tem?
<mirqui> 45 , e vc ?
<Hbdc> 24
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-01
<Hbdc> Faz oq da vida?
<mirqui> tec. em contabilidade , e vc ?
<Hbdc> Estudando ainda!
<Hbdc> Penso em fazer sistema de informação
<mirqui> humm , tenho uma amiga
<mirqui> que faz sistemas de informação
<Hbdc> sei
<mirqui> você faz o técnico ?
<Hbdc> como assim?
<mirqui> cti
<mirqui> técnico em informática
<Hbdc> Faço Sim!
<Hbdc> Trabalhava com um amigo meu aki
<Hbdc> ele tem um provedor de internet
<mirqui> windows ou sistemas linux ?
<Hbdc> Windows
<Hbdc> gosto do Linux
<Hbdc> mais o povo aki ninguem gosta!
<mirqui> tenho dual boot 7\ ubuntu
<mirqui> gosto
<Hbdc> Também Uso o 7 e o Voyager!
<mirqui> é simples , seguro , estável
<Hbdc> no dual-boot
<mirqui> voyager não conheço
<mirqui> como é ?
<Hbdc> é Bem legal
<Hbdc> é versão do Ubuntu
<Hbdc> pesquisa ai
<mirqui> já usei ubuntu mint
<mirqui> um trial boot
<Hbdc> o bom dele é , que vc pode mudar toda a interface dele
<Hbdc> o mint já usei
<mirqui> windows , ubuntu\mint
<Hbdc> mais tava travando muito
<Hbdc> ai tirei
<mirqui> aqui sempre funcionou bem
<mirqui> no note é ruim o mint
<Hbdc> o meu foi no not também!
<mirqui> no touch
<mirqui> só funciona s tc de baixo
<Hbdc> oxi
<Hbdc> aki ficou normal
<Hbdc> só travando de mais
<mirqui> falei aqui no irc
<Hbdc> e é pq meu Pc é Legal
<Hbdc> aahhh
<mirqui> tem um pack para reconhecer os touch mais novos
<Hbdc> tu já instalou?
<mirqui> já desistalei a uns meses
<mirqui> estou só com o ubuntu12.04 e sevem
<Hbdc> tlg.
<Hbdc> agora uma coisa me deixou confuso
<mirqui> o que ?
<Hbdc> conseguiu instalar o programa do face para a web cam?
<mirqui> e dai ?
<mirqui> não uso quase o face
<mirqui> no ubuntu a web cam não abilita
<Hbdc> sei
<Hbdc> mais tu tem Face?
<mirqui> tenho
<Hbdc> me diz como está seu face!
<Hbdc> sei
<mirqui> como assim ?
<mirqui> teu está com problema ?
<Hbdc> me manda o seu profile do face
<mirqui> que é isso ?
<Hbdc> o link do seu face
<mirqui> uso pouco o face
<mirqui> ahaha para que ?
<Hbdc> sim
<Hbdc> só pra dar uma olhada
<mirqui> ahaha outra hora , ok ;)
<Hbdc> Pow!
<Hbdc> tá comedo de quê?
<mirqui> aahahah com medo de nada hora :)
<Hbdc> então!
<mirqui> só que não te conheço , arescem conversamos um pouquinho
<Hbdc> sei
<hggdh> ...
<Hbdc> Me diz uma coisa
<mirqui> por mim até que não teria por que , mas tenho um monte de parentes com face
<mirqui> sim
<hggdh> mirqui, Hbdc: vamos vicar no tópico do canal, por favor
<Hbdc> tu é homem ou mulher?
<Hbdc> pq ainda não identifiquei
<hggdh> Hbdc: agora basta
<mirqui> homem , e você ?
<hggdh> mirqui: vale para ti tambem. Querem conversa solta, usem @ubuntu-br-offtopic, ou qualquer outro canal, por favor.
<Hbdc> Vixe..
<Hbdc> Desculpa Ai Galera Não foi MInha Intenção
<Hbdc> Diga ai no que Vamos Falar
<hggdh> Hbdc: leia as regras do canal, por favor. Veja o tópico
<mirqui> nimguém está falando , não estou inchendo nimguém
<hggdh> enchendo, não inchendo. O canal é para suporte. Dexei já a conversa seguir por algum tempo. Agora, de volta a programação normal.
<Hbdc> hggdh, Me tira uma Duvida. Eu vou Novo Por aki!
<Hbdc> como faço pra achar salas mais especificas?
<hggdh> Hbdc: depende do que desejas. Existem alguns sites que listam todas os canais do freenode; o tru cliente IRC pode, também, ter uma opção para lista-las
<mirqui> não consegui acessar @ubuntu-br-offtopic , como faço
<mirqui> já consegui na lista de chat :) , valeu
<hggdh> uma lista de canais também pode ser vista em http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<hggdh> mirqui: #ubuntu-br-offtopic -- e'um '#' no início, não um '@'
<mirqui> ok , valeu
<mirqui> e o http é no navegador , não ?
<hggdh> sim
<mirqui> ok
<Hbdc> Bem
<mirqui> mediador , uma pergunta
<mirqui> quando fecho o note , no ubuntu , quando abro ele congela
<mirqui> não atendendo a comandos ou teclas
<mirqui> ele funciona quando suspendo ele , ai funciona bem
<mirqui> é bug ?
<hggdh> mirqui: hibernação, em linux, nem sempre funciona
<mirqui> tem algum pack que resolva ?
<hggdh> não sei. Eu, pessoalmente, não uso, e nunca preocupeime com isto. Tavez outros, por cá, saibam mais
<Hbdc> Galera como Faço Para Usar o Super Usuario?
<ivanbajr> sudo
<Ernandes> sudo antes do comando
<Bruno> Boa noite galera
<ivanbajr> sim
<ewerton> Boa noite! Alguém poderia me dizer o nome do processo do "Utilitário de Disco" do Ubuntu por favor? Obrigado.
<Hbdc> ivanbajr,: só Isso msm?
<Guest49601> sera que podem me ajudar? to tentando criar um pendrive de boot do ubuntu a alguns dias mas nao consigo
<Guest49601> recomentam algum programa?
<ivanbajr> se vocÊ tem o ubuntu
<ivanbajr> instalado
<Hbdc> uso o Voyager!
<ivanbajr> basta procurar por criador de disco de inicialização
<Guest49601> to no windows, fiz uma treta no meu hd que tinha dualboot ai só recuperei o windows pois não consigo criar um pen de boot para ubuntu
<Hbdc> Preciso Instalar os Programas  kismet,aireplay ,aircrack!
<ivanbajr> sudo apt-get install **************
<Hbdc> já tentei!
<Hbdc> Aparece uma msg
<Hbdc> dizendo que não pode
<Hbdc> pq pode alterar alguma coisa na pla de wifi
<ewerton> Já encontrei o nome do processo, obrigado.
<Hbdc> Guest49601: Cara Tentou já Reparar a Reinicialização ?
<rodrigo__> pessoal, quero instalar o ubuntu no meu pc com w8, alguém indica um tutorial fácil de seguir?
<ivanbajr> uma opção para pendrive
<ivanbajr> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<rodrigo__> obrigado, mas o problema do w8 é que ele não deixa instalar, ele bloqueia, tenho o cd com ubuntu e não consigo rodá-lo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzero> alguem online?
<subzero> hggdh,
<subzero> instalei o XGnGeo no kubuntu
<subzero> so q as roms que tento abrir nao vai
<subzero> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Lucas_> Olá.
<Lucas_> !seen
<ubotu-br> I have no seen command
<Rubem> Bom dia senhores!
<B4lr0g> bom dia
<Robson> Bom dia
<Robson> Qual a especificação minima em hardware para poder instalars o ubuntu
<mix> hi
<mix> olá pessoal
<mix> estou com problemas para iniciar meu ubuntu
<hggdh> !detalhes | mix
<ubotu-br> mix: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<mix> está instalado a versão 12.04 porém ontem usei-o normalmente mas quando fui ligar ele hoje tela preta e o cursor piscando, nem entra no sistema
<mix> entra na tela do grub, e antes não entrava
<mix> não aparece nenhum erro
<mix> não consigo nem entrar pelo modo de segurança
<hggdh> mix: como sabes que e' a tela do grub?
<mix> por estou com um amigo que sabe um pouco mais que eu...rsss
<mix> e também andei dando uma pesquisada na internet
<hggdh> ok. E o que ocorre quando tentas carregar pelo recovery (nao sei o nome em portugues)?
<mix> depois de escolher ubuntu normal ou versão segurança, fica em uma tela preta com o cursor piscando
<mix> recovery, seria o que será?
<mix> o que seria recovery?
<mix> depois de escolher ubuntu normal ou versão segurança, fica em uma tela preta com o cursor piscando????
<mix> eu procurei até no fórum, e lá o que diz é para tentar com um livecd, que eu não sei bem o que é!
<mix> alguém poderia me ajudar com isso??? please!!!!
<hggdh> ah hasty people
<up201303544> ola
<up201303544> tudo do belissimo?
<up201303544> voce jogue ela fora
<zeaq> essa GVT tá uma bosta
<hggdh> zeaq: linguagem, por favor
<rootpt> Boa tarde gente
<hggdh> rootpt: boas
<rootpt> hggdh tou com 1 problema no apt-get
<rootpt> Quando tento instalar um pacote, por exemplo o gedit
<rootpt> Diz-me isto:
<rootpt> root@localhost:~# apt-get install gedit
<rootpt> A ler as listas de pacotes... Pronto
<rootpt> E: O valor 'testing' é inválido para APT::Default-Release porque tal lançamento não está disponível nas fontes
<rootpt> root@localhost:~#
<rootpt> Qualquer aplicação que eu tente instalar dá-me esse erro :-\
<hggdh> rootpt: estranho. O que fizeste no apt.conf (e apt.conf.d/*)?
<Peste_Bubonica> negada, alguem aqui tem usado aquelas NVidia Optimus com sucesso?
<hggdh> rootpt: soa-me como uma mistura de Debian e Ubuntu
<Peste_Bubonica> digo, usar o acelerador NVidia 100% do tempo, saindo fora do GPU da Intel?
<rootpt> hggdh sim
<hggdh> rootpt: pois entao, estas a usar Debin ou Ubuntu?
<rootpt> rootpt é mais debian (na verdade estou a experimentar a nova distro kali-linux)
<rootpt> É aì que está a dar o erro, sei que n é o canal de ajuda, mas pensei como aqui percebem bastante de linux, que me poderiam ajudar..
<hggdh> rootpt: verifique se o teu /etc/apt/source.list* esta a misturar os repositorios
<rootpt> se tem repositórios repetidos? é isso?
<hggdh> rootpt: ou de duas (ou mais) distros diferentes
<rootpt> Eu apaguei o conteúdo do sources.list
<rootpt> E coloquei estes: http://docs.kali.org/general-use/kali-linux-sources-list-repositories
<rootpt> fiz apt-get update
<rootpt> e continua a dar o tal erro
<rootpt> E: O valor 'testing' é inválido para APT::Default-Release porque tal lançamento não está disponível nas fontes
<hggdh> rootpt: veja, tambem, o conteudo de /etc/apt.conf.d/
<hggdh> bah
<rootpt> Quer que cole ca' o conteúdo desse ficheiro para dar uma olhada ?
<hggdh> rootpt: o conteudo de /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<rootpt> quer q cole aqui?
<rootpt> 1 min.
<hggdh> rootpt: quaisquer saidas de mais de 3 linhas, use pastebein, por favor
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> esse sources.list.d eh um directorio
<rootpt> e lá dentro nao tem nenhum arquivo
<rootpt> :-X
<rootpt> Tá vaziu
<hggdh> k
<rootpt> E agora que faço ?
<rootpt> Para resolver este erro?
<hggdh> rootpt: veja, entao, /etc/apt/apt.conf e /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* -- em algum destes, deverias ter um Default-Release
<rootpt> ok vou colocar cada conteudo no pastebin para você ver ok ?
<rootpt> hggdh dá la' uma olhadela -> http://pastebin.com/MhgF2STA
<hggdh> a ver
<hggdh> rootpt: um candidato serio e' o /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00defaultrelease
<rootpt> que é que faço ?
<hggdh> rootpt: eu nao sei no que o kali e' baseado, se no Debian ou no Ubuntu (creio que e' Debian, dado o erro).
<hggdh> Verifique o conteudo de /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00defaultrelease -- deve ser uma unica linha --, e cole-o por ca'
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, esta nao e' uma boa forma de instalar kali...
<rootpt> hggdh é baseado em debian
<rootpt> Tenho a certeza disso.
<hggdh> rootpt: pois, la' estara' o erro. 00defaultrelease deve estar a indicar Ubuntu
<rootpt> Vou copiar o conteudo desse ficheiro e meter no pastebin para você ver
<hggdh> k
<rootpt> nem eh preciso pastebin
<rootpt> so' tem uma linha
<rootpt> já colo aqui
<rootpt> 1 minuto.
<rootpt> root@localhost:/etc/apt/apt.conf.d# nano 00defaultrelease
<rootpt> conteúdo do ficheiro:
<rootpt> APT::Default-Release "testing";
<hggdh> la' esta'.
<hggdh> rootpt: edite-o, e troque "testing" por "kali"
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> já lhe digo o que aconteceu =)
<hggdh> rootpt: mas, repito: esta nao e' uma boa maneira de instalar-se o kali
<rootpt> depois de trocar, gravo e dou apt-get update e tento instalar algum pacote com apt-get install gedit por exemplo?
<hggdh>  rootpt correcto
<rootpt> hggdh eu compreendo :-\
<rootpt> ok, ja' lhe digo o que se passou.
<hggdh> bah, escreve-se correto, nao correcto
<rootpt> Eu instalei tudo normal, mas depois achei num forum uma sources.list diferente que à que veio por defeito
<rootpt> E copiei o conteudo da nova
<rootpt> Depois começou a dar esse erro..
<hggdh> k
<rootpt> fiz mal ?
<hggdh> nao o sei...
<rootpt> é porque a sources.list que vinha na instalação nem dava para instalar o build-essential
<rootpt> nem sequer o xchat nem o gedit, por essa razao procurei uma sources.list melhor..
<rootpt> que xatice..
<hggdh> :-)
<rootpt> Bem, ja' lhe digo o resultado.
<hggdh> k
<rootpt> hggdh já consegui instalar
<rootpt> Muito obrigado..
<hggdh> rootpt: nosso prazer
<rootpt> Será que de futuro vou ter problemas por causa de ter editado esse ficheiro ?
<hggdh> rootpt: como nao sei o que, exactamente, foi instalado, nao posso responder
<rootpt> Ok, por enquanto está tudo bom
<rootpt> Muito obrigado mais uma vez.
<rootpt> Bem haja.
<hggdh> mas as aparencias sao de que instalaste um Debian, e agora estas a misturar coisas do kale
<hggdh> *kali
<rootpt> não foi isso hggdh, simplesmente saquei o kali-linux amd64
<rootpt> Instalei
<rootpt> E pelo que noto, tentei meter um repositorio debian
<rootpt> Não percebo mto bem isto enquanto, mas prontos, acho que estou a chegar la' com a vossa ajuda.
<hggdh> rootpt: bom :-). E nao necessitas tratar-me tao formalmente :-)
<rootpt> hggdh educação acima de tudo ;-)
<rootpt> É assim mesmo o povo Português heh.
<hggdh> rootpt: eu o sei :-) carrego-o no sangue
<baladeprata> boa tarde
<baladeprata> a versão 12.10 é lts?
<xGrind> baladeprata, 12.04 é lts
<baladeprata> valeu
<deh666> ola
<Anderson> ola
<hggdh> oh darn, netsplits again :-(
<bruno> Eae galera
<Guest26574> Eu tenho uma duvida relacionada ao Xubuntu
<Guest26574> ?????????/
<hggdh> Guest26574: se a duvida nao for exposta, ninguem podera' ajudar...
<Guest26574> kkkkk
<Guest26574> Eu queria saber se tem como configura os atalhos do  Xubuntu para mostrar a area de trabalho
<Guest26574> Win + D
<Max_> instalei o ubuntu no meu notebook e ele vinha funcionando normalmente, mas agora ele simplesmente parou de ver minha rede wife. Agora eu dei boot no ubuntu pelo pendrive ele encherga a rede. podem me ajudar
<Guest66091> boa noite, sou novo usuario de linux. Gostaria de saber qual seria o ideal para iniciantes; Debian ou Ubuntu?
<mirqui> oi , também sou relativamente novo , debiam não conheço , mas ubuntu é muito bom
<mirqui> fácil de usar , seguro
<Guest66091> meu amigo usa debian, mas infelizmente ele é ocupado
<Guest66091> vejo q o pessoal no brasil usa + ubuntu
<Guest66091> no entanto gostei do debian, é bem simples
<omelete> algueḿ entende de lvm ai?
<Guest66091> unica coisa complicada mesmo é instalar programas
<mirqui> usa o repositório
<mirqui> central de programas
<mirqui> o synapse acho difícil usar
<Guest66091> sim sim
<Guest66091> mas o problema é quando eu baixo o pacote manualmente
<mirqui> ahaha tbm não sei usar o terminal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Celso> boa noite
<CarteBlanche> boas
<mirqui> alguém já teve esperiência com rappsberry pi ?
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-02
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> :)
<CarteBlanche> mirqui, lamento ainda nao tive oportunidade de pegar em adruino será os meus proximos obejectivos
<Uninove> Boa noite
<Uninove> Preciso configurar o proxy em um Ubuntu server. podem ajudar? Estou no laboratorio e não sei config.
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> tem um default não ?
<mirqui> tenta o mediador
<silverbulleto> o kde está muito mais pesado que o gnome?
<boyslim> preciso de ajuda depois que eu atualizei meu ubuntu agora fica so aparecendo uma menssagem de erro interno no sistema qual a melhor maneira de resolver isso
<omelete> pega esse mensagem q aparec e coloca no googlio e verifica sem tem algum coisa
<omelete> ou coloca aqui, talvez agluem saiba resolva
<mirqui> vc tem um backup do sistema , não ?
<boyslim> não
<mirqui> tem muita coisa no pc ?
<boyslim> não
<mirqui> então instala de novo o live cd
<mirqui> eu faço assim
<mirqui> não tenho muito conhecimento
<boyslim> vou tentar aqui do zero
<mirqui> vou pelo mais fácil
<omelete> boyslim,  faz o q falei, pode ser coisa simples e nem precisa reinstalar
<boyslim> tambem não tenho muito conhecimento
<silverbulleto> tentar do zero é o que eu mais faço haha
<silverbulleto> só hoje já 'instalei' so slack, o debian e voltei agora para o ubuntu
<boyslim> blz omelete vou fazer isso
<silverbulleto> e jaja vou reinstalar com o kde
<silverbulleto> um dia inteiro de testes
<Ernandes> o q ta pegandoo rs
<boyslim> qual quer coisa volto aqui com vcs
<silverbulleto> Ernandes: na verdade é indecisão hahha
<Ernandes> o q usar.. rs
<silverbulleto> isso
<silverbulleto> fico na dúvida em relação ao desempenho
<silverbulleto> xfce, gnome ou kde
<mirqui> ahaha não posso falar
<silverbulleto> gnome é quase 100% descartável
<mirqui> já fiz trial boot
<Ernandes> vc precisa excolher uma pra ser expert.. mas saber o basico de outras
<mirqui> mas é o que mais gosto :)
<mirqui> expert , para mim não dá , conheço linux a 1ano
<Ernandes> mas pode virarr.. so estudarr
<mirqui> sou usuário
<Ernandes> hj, com utilizaçao de vm.. fica facil fazer testes
<silverbulleto> o kde anda estável?
<mirqui> só em não ter que gastar em licenças windows , já estou no ganho
<Ernandes> mas estudar nunca é de menoss
<mirqui> haa , uma coisa
<mirqui> com o wine , posso configurar e rodar modem 3g ?
<Ernandes> modem 3g nao precisa do eine
<Ernandes> é nativo
<mirqui> não
<mirqui> numca consegui configurar
<mirqui> tanto ubuntu ,
<mirqui> mint
<Ernandes> use o gnome-ppp
<mirqui> na hora de configurar
<mirqui> não aparece a opção de conexão
<mirqui> o resto aparece , mas não funciona
<mirqui> tem na central de programas ?
<Ernandes> pacote modeswitch ta instalado?
<mirqui> o gnomeppp é para conexão dial up
<mirqui> a minha é wire lees e 3g
<mirqui> sim , está ?
<omelete> conexao de banda movel, ñ tem essa opção?
<mirqui> sim , uso wire less em casa
<mirqui> e 3g quando saio
<mirqui> nem reconhece ?
<mirqui> nem reconhece
<Ernandes> da um lsusb pra ver se o modem aparece
<mirqui> onde acho isto ?
<Ernandes> no terminal
<mirqui> haa nem a pau , não sei lidar com o terminal
<mirqui> vou tentar instalar o wine e ver se dá
<Ernandes> ele nao vai te morderr kk
<mirqui> não vai me morder , mas simplesmente não sei usar
<mirqui> mas acho que com o wine dá
<Ernandes> so abrir uma janela e digitar lsusb
<mirqui> calma , vou tentar usar o wine , se não ter , ai te pesso ajuda :)
<mirqui> vou instalar o revo unistaler tbm para pegar os diretórios
<mirqui> para não ter que fuçar até achar
<mirqui> vou lá tentar
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<silverbulleto> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<silverbulleto> po, fiquei surpreso com o desempenho do kubuntu 12.04
<silverbulleto> o kde está uma maravilha por aqui hehe
<B4lr0g> quem vai partilhar da nova ordem mundial?
<silverbulleto> wat
<xGrind> x-men?
<B4lr0g> iluminati
<silverbulleto> aliens?
<B4lr0g> vamos ter q ser,ou pelo menos ter seu intelecto
<astroo-> basta nao serem malucos...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<FzLStalker> hello
<FzLStalker> some one can help-me?
<platao> alo?????
<Vilmat> Pessoal bom dia ... sou um novato e por isso meu contato ... eu gostaria de saber como e onde posso encontar os fontes (.c) do meu ubuntu (2.6.32-52-generic) ...
<Vilmat> Good morning ... I'm a beginner so my contact ... I wonder how and where can I find sources (.c) my my ubuntu (2.6.32-52-generic) ...
<Celso> Vilmat: quer saber onde fica o kernel?
<Celso> Vilmat: o kernel fica no /usr/src e as fonts no /usr/share/fonts
<Vilmat> bom dia Celso ... na verdade estou procurando os programas fonte
<platao> 1457u-0
<Vilmat> ok ... vou dar uma olhada ...
<platao> .m bc
<Celso> Vilmat: se quer descobrir os diretórios onde ficam os arquivos de um programa é só tentar um find / -name programa no terminal
<Vilmat> Celso ... acessei os diretórios e não encontrei os .c ... vou tentar um find ...
<Celso> bom .....esse ponto na frente indica que é arquivo oculto
<hggdh> platao: o que desejas
<Celso> Vilmat para listar pelo terminal o conteudo de um diretório,mostrando os arquivos ocultos da um ls -la
<Vilmat> ok ...
<hggdh> Vilmat: todos os fontes estao disponiveis. Se o que queres e' o fonte do kernel, 'sudo apt-get install linux-source'
<Celso> voltarei ao trabalho
<Vilmat> Celso encontrei ... galera meu muito obrigado ...
<Vilmat> abraços ...
<Dylan> me deparei com um problema e gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar ... tenho um Toshiba L830-16H e instalei o ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS pois o 13.04 nao consegui bootar ...
<Dylan> com essa versao 12.04.3 LTS
<Dylan> eu consigo trabalhar, mas quando eu reinicio o programa ou instalo alguma coisa eu tenho problemas
<Dylan> a tela do computador fica ilegivel
<Dylan> alguem saberia me expllicar esse problema e como eu poderia resolv⁻lo ??
<hggdh> Dylan: Dylan explicar, nao posso. Mas isto soa como corrupcao de video. Tens todas as atualizacoes instaladas?
<Dylan> bom , ao instalar o ubuntu
<Dylan> eu fiz as atualizaçoes que o sistema me indicou
<hggdh> Dylan: por favor, uma unica linha para uma frase. E' cansativo ficar lendo partes de uma frase
<Dylan> ok, desculpe
<hggdh> Dylan: e quando foi a instalacao? Ontem, mes passado, ...?
<Dylan> ontei
<hggdh> Dylan: sabes usar terminal?
<Dylan> sim
<hggdh> ok. Abra um terminal, e entre com: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hggdh> vai pedir tua senha, entre-a
<Dylan> sim sim
<Dylan> esta fazendo o upgrade
<Dylan> nenhuma atualizaçao para se fazer
<hggdh> ok. entao estas, ralmente, up-to-date
<hggdh> Dylan: infelizmente, e' ate'  onde posso ir. Nao uso muito desktops. Podes ficar por ca' a espera de alguem mais entendido, ou tentar o forum
<hggdh> Dylan: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<Dylan> ok obrigado
<Marcos> como faço para instalar o Ubuntu no pen driver
<Marcos> hein?????????
<Marcos> instalar o linux ubuntu no pendrive
<Marcos> ubolscla sahendovai
<Marcos> mistlisca mavan dohan desclai
<Marcos> ô misiriova
<Marcos> tumas noscu
<Marcos> tamien
<Marcos> tomas noscu tamien
<Marcos> vas tu toma noscu tamien
<Marcos> vas tu toma nocu tamien
<B4lr0g> bom dia,qndo eu troco meu ip publico,zera meu historico no xchat,é por causa do ip msm?
<brucematoso> boa tarde
<brucematoso> pessoal eu estou precisando de uma força pra configurar minha placa de áudio usb
<brucematoso> alguém poderia me dar uma força?
<brucematoso> achei um link na internet de um cara que conseguiu
<brucematoso> mas não achei o arquivo que ele pede para alterar
<brucematoso> quando eu listo apareçe: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0499:1501 Yamaha Corp.
<brucematoso> http://www.computersupportforums.com/showthread.php?tid=147400
<brucematoso> aí é o link que eu achei
<brucematoso> mas não acho esse arquivo de configuração
<hggdh> brucematoso: a solucao envolve alterar o kernel
<brucematoso> você tem algum tutorial ensinando?
<hggdh> brucematoso: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<brucematoso> ta baixando
<hggdh> brucematoso: adicionalmente, siga as instrucoes em
<brucematoso> terminou
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<hggdh> terminou? entao te passei o comando errado. Deveria ter baixado alguns megas
<hggdh> como nas instrucoes: sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<brucematoso> deu certo, mas quando chego na parte: Modifying the configuration não dá certo
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<brucematoso> boa tarde
<dberg> xmir entao so' ano que vem?
<hggdh> dberg: mir ja' deve estar disponivel no 13.10 (mas exigiria configuracao manual); a ideia era de coloca-lo como primario no 14.04. Eu, pessoalmente, acho meio arriscado...
<dberg> eu li no mailing list ontem. parece que a parte do xmir ainda nao esta' pronta pra prime time.
<hggdh> nao tenho acompanhado de perto, desde fev. Mas parecia-me que ainda ha' bastante coisas para serem feitas. Mir e' funcional, mas ainda com limitacoes (performance seria uma)
<hggdh> como uso KDE no momento...
<dberg> voce sabe quantos desenvolvedores estao trabalhando nessa parte?
<hggdh> dberg: nao, desde que sai da Canonical. Mas eu esperaria que Mir fosse um critical path; pelos comentarios no G+ que tenho visto, pelo menos 5
<dberg> sim, e' um projeto relativamente grande.
<Lucas___> ola
<Lucas___> alguem poderia me ajuda?
<Lucas___> tentei instalar o netflix via ppa no meu ubuntu 13.04
<Lucas___> mais ele nao roda
<Lucas___> ja fiz de tudo... mas nao vai
<Luiz> olá
<Lucas___> alguem online?
<hggdh> Lucas___: paciencia. Eu nao uso netflix via computador, por exemplo
<Vilmar> Pessoal boa tarde ... consegui baixar os fontes (linux-source-2.6.32) do meu ubuntu ... alterei o calibrate.c (incluí um printk) e agora gostaria de compilar ... alguém pode me ajudar ???
<Vilmar> esse novo fonte ficou no usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/init ...
<Vilmar> ...
<YokoBR> pessoal, alguém utilizando ubuntu com notebook híbrido (amd/amd)
<YokoBR> ?
<Vilmar> Pessoal boa tarde ... consegui baixar os fontes (linux-source-2.6.32) do meu ubuntu ... alterei o calibrate.c (incluí um printk) e agora gostaria de compilar ... alguém pode me ajudar ??? ... esse novo fonte ficou no usr/src/linux-source-2.6.32/init ...
<hggdh> Vilmar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Vilmar> opa ... valeu ...
<hggdh> Vilmar: eu adicionaria uma coisa a mais -- eu incrementaria a versao do kernel
<Vilmar> vou olhar ... tentei executar e ... make: *** sem regra para processar o alvo 'include/config/auto.conf', necessário por  'include/config/kernel.release' para
<mirqui> alguém tem experiência com rappsberry pi ?
<omelete> eu ñ
<mirqui> queria saber para ver se consigo fazer um média cennter
<licensed> mirqui, tem versao do ubuntu propria pro rasp nao? eh so instalar e ja era
<licensed> nunca mexi nao, mas me parece fácil
<mirqui> sim, ele roda ubuntu
<mirqui> queria usar como smartv
<mirqui> sai bem mais em conta
<licensed> pow minha tv nao é smart, eu ligo ela no pc direto
<licensed> de boa
<mirqui> meus pcs não estão perto de tcs
<mirqui> um está no quarto , sem tv , o note eu rodo pela casa
<mirqui> 25 doletas lá fora
<mirqui> aqui deve sair uns 180 reais
<mirqui> coontra 1500 de uma smart
<omelete> compra aquele negocio do google
<mirqui> acho que não tem dissipador de calor
<omelete> ñ sei se é 30 dolares
<mirqui> sim , já dei uma olhada
<mirqui> o problema é que deve esquentar um bocado para ver umas duas horas de tv
<mirqui> ou escutar um cd
<licensed> mirqui, aonde tem por $27?
<mirqui> pesquisa no google rappsberry pi + preços
<mirqui> acho que mercado livre e buscapé podem ter
<mirqui> é claro que aqui no brasil vem com impostos e deve ser bem mais caro
<licensed> mirqui, nao to falando no brasil. to falando onde vc viu esse de $27?
<mirqui> lá fora , andei pesquisando preços no google e bing
<licensed> a propaganda eh essa. mas me mostra uma loja pra eu comprar por $27
<mirqui> como vou saber ahaha
<mirqui> estou pesquisando se akguém comprou , e para ver como funciona
<mirqui> em teoria , ví um cara usando ubuntu
<mirqui> fazendo um média center
<mirqui> tv , audio (cd , pendrive , e baixar músicas
<mirqui> e tv comum
<mirqui> quero saber se funciona mesmo
<licensed> mirqui, eu quero comprar um cubieboard, é melhor que o rasp
<mirqui> não conheço , como é ?
<mirqui> como é o preço e o que ele faz ?
<omelete> esse cubieboard é mais completao né
<omelete> msm preço?
<mirqui> não sei , numca ouvi falar
<mirqui> vou ver no google como é
<mirqui> eu não tenho conhecimento técnico
<mirqui> então fico com medo de comprar e jogar dinheiro fora
<mirqui> pelo que diz aqui parece ser bom
<silverbulleto> qual seria um bom editor para html/pearl para kde?
<rootpt> Boa noite.
<silverbulleto> boa
<mirqui> e esse cubie pode rodar como midia center ?
<omelete> deve rodar
<mirqui> humm , pode ser
<mirqui> acho que tbm depende da velocidade da internet
<mirqui> pq rodar video no pc é uma coisa , para botar tv comum , é só teclar a tc av da tv
<mirqui> som , pelo pendrive e um drive externo
<mirqui> o drive externo não sei se dá
<omelete> qto a som, bem q podiar ter um jack spdif
<mirqui> que é isso ?
<omelete> para audio digital
<mirqui> podia rodar audacy
<mirqui> que é player e gravador
<omelete> audio pelo hdmi né
<mirqui> não sei ,
<mirqui> tem um monte de saidas , as quais eu não sei
<omelete> pessoal usa isso como media player, deve ser audio digital pelo hdmi
<mirqui> olha isso
<mirqui> http://www.pontogeek.com.br/blog/tag/cubieboard/
<mirqui> roda android
<mirqui> netflix não roda
<omelete> mirqui,  esse cubie parece ser bem melhor msm
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2012/12/site-lista-cinco-coisas-que-voce-pode-fazer-com-o-raspberry-pi.html
<mirqui> este eu numca ví funcionando , em termos , só ví o raps pi sí em vídeos
<mirqui> este o cubi eu numca ouvi falar
<licensed> cubieboard tem hdmi talz.. bem melhor
<licensed> ja vi comparativo de varios nano pcs.. e o melhor CxB é o cubie
<mirqui> diz que vão fazer o pi aqui no brasil , acho que em desembro ,
<mirqui> ví algo na internet
<omelete> licensed,  compra um desse ai dps
<omelete> vender pc q tenho aqui q fica ligado direto aqui
<omelete> e salvar $ da energia
<licensed> omelete, vou comprar tambem, mas nao sei pra que ainda
<licensed> so pra usar mesmo
<licensed> omelete, tu deixa teu pc fazendo o que?
<omelete> torrent
<mirqui> serve para várias coisas
<mirqui> no caso queria para um midia center barato
<mirqui> mas serve para automação
<mirqui> sesor de presença
<mirqui> luz , som , etc
<mirqui> já ví vários vídeos
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-03
<wopgan> iae moçada joia?
<wopgan> alguem sabe de algum software para troca de rom para celulares android?
<astroo-> wopgan  ola
<wopgan> iae astroo
<omelete> wopgan,  maioria desses soft é pra win
<wopgan> foda ...
<wopgan> to vendo isso
<wopgan> e agente como fica
<wopgan> não tenho nenhuma maquina windows ...
<wopgan> nein para testes ...
<ubuntero> wopgan, rom para qual aparelho?
<wopgan> optimus l3 e405f
<wopgan> lg
<wopgan> celularzinho bom ...
<wopgan> mais eu acabei bugando o bicho todo
<omelete> uma x tentei usar o odin, ñ sei se foi virtualizado ou wine, ñ consegui
<psso> Ola, preciso de umaajuda se possivel...tenho um ultrabook samsung. Instalei o ubuntu 13.04. Qdo ligo o fone de ouvido o som sai tanto pelo fone qto pelas caixas de som...Alguem teve ou consegue me ajudar...
<omelete> no mey galaxy y, para mudar a rom ñ precisa do win, somente pra voltar para o fw stock
<licensed> omelete, como volta stock num android? tem que baixar de algum lugar o firmware ne?
<licensed> o odin no virtualbox funfou de boa pra mim
<omelete> odin ñ reconheceu arqui, qdo tentei
<wopgan> mano do som, psso
<omelete> licensed,  isso tem q baixar o fw
<wopgan> tem como fazer isso cara.. entra no terminal e digita alsamixer...
<wopgan> e vai habilitando e desabilitando os niveis
<psso> ok...vou tentar aqui...
<Ernandes> que passa!
<hggdh> @later tell dberg https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-October/037695.html  <-- XMir
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<Korda> Boa noite (:
<Korda> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida por favor?
<hggdh> Korda: simplesmente exponha tua dúvida. Se alguém souber, responderá
<Korda> Eu gostaria de saber se existe algum programa VoIP com a função de compartilhamento de tela com áudio semelhante ao Skype for Windows
<Korda> Mas que tenha nos dois OS's
<hggdh> <shrug/> google hangouts?
<Korda> o google hangouts tem essa função? tipo, eu quero compartilhar minha tela e quero que a pessoa ouça o som de um video por exemplo, sem ouvir minha voz
<Korda> assim como no skype do windows
<hggdh> ah, creio que nao. Não sei, de facto. Também não uso Windows, lamento
<Vitor> boa noite ,to com dificujdade de isntalr o ubuntu
<Vitor> estou com dificuldade de instalar ubuntu
<Vitor> oi tu o instrutor?
<omelete> Vitor,  ql a briga ai?
<Vitor> eu baixo o ubuntu e ele não abre pra istalar
<omelete> Vitor,  instalar a partir do windows?
<Vitor> ja baixei varias vezes,desativei firewall
<Vitor> e o antivirus
<Vitor> sim.xp e descobri hoje q é falso
<omelete> creio q retiraram a opção de instalar do windows
<Vitor> quero acabar com o xp deixar só ubuntu
<Vitor> bah que posso fazer?
<omelete> grava a iso num cd e instalar
<Vitor> pode ser pendrive?
<omelete> pode, usa o unetbootin ou lili
<Vitor> bah desculpa não sei q é isto leigo eu
<Vitor> unetbootin uo lili
<omelete> da uma googleada ai
<omelete> unetbootin ou lili usb creator
<omelete> dormir
<Vitor> uok
<Vitor> ???
<jonesgdh> bom dia a todos acabei de baixar o arquivo ubuntu, tenho que descompactar pra gravar ?
<Celso> jonesgdh: http://solucoeslinux.webnode.com.br/products/conferir%20e%20gravar%20a%20imagem%20de%20instala%C3%A7%C3%A3o-/
<jonesgdh> obrigado
<Lucas_> estou com uma duvida teria como me ajudar
<Son> como atualizo o ubuntu para proxima versão
<Son> o meu pc está pedindo para.atualizar para. versão 11.4
<silverbulleto> bom dia
<hggdh> .rmsfilter
<alvaro> Que dia que sai a versão 13.10 final do Ubuntu?
<hggdh> alvaro: 18, eu acho
<alvaro> Obrigado
<alvaro> Estou com mais vontade é da 14.04 LTS, mas essa só o ano que vem :(
<hggdh> bem, LTSs vem de dois em dois anos... e a 13.10 e' uma preparacao para a 14.04.
<alvaro> hggdh, espero eu que a nova LTS seja mais funcional que a 12.04
<Gordo> Boa Tarde pessoal !
<hggdh> dberg: did you get my link to XMir on 13.10?
<hggdh> bah. portugues aqui...
<dberg> hggdh: nao, provavelmente estava desconectado
<dberg> ah, vi aqui
<dberg> ah sim, foi a mesma mensagem que eu li quando comentei com voce
<silverbulleto> última versão lts é a 12.04?
<NakaoSan> Hello
<NakaoSan> Povo
<NakaoSan> estou tentando
<NakaoSan> instalar o ubuntu
<NakaoSan> e o W7
<NakaoSan> no meu note
<NakaoSan>  mas estou tendo uns probleminhas
<NakaoSan>  Quando eu instalo o W7
<NakaoSan> sem problemas
<NakaoSan> dai eu vou no CD do ubunto(depois do BOOT e etc)
<NakaoSan> e ele nao reconhece
<hggdh> NakaoSan: por favor uma sentenca completa por linha
<NakaoSan> as partições criadas pelo windows
<ghry> jovens, boa tarde. seguinte, eu to me batendo aqui pra colocar ip estático num notebook para conexão wifi. alguem me dá um help?
<ghry> umas dicas pra eu preencher o meu /etc/interfaces
<Hiddencop> Olá. Adquiri um notebook Dell com o Ubuntu, mas, ao ligá-lo pela primeira vez, o Ubuntu parece estar corrompido. O que devo fazer?
<dberg> Hiddencop: pedir a Dell outro notebook
<Hiddencop> Obrigado, mas não desejo aguardar o período que demoraria... Vou tentar reinstalar.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<anndreyy> Boa tarde, como funciona esse canal?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe a duvida que possas ter e da uns 15m pela posssivel resposta de alguem
<anndreyy> Ah okay, obrigado.
<astroo-> e as regras estao no topico
<marcus1502> Boa Noite Galera
<marcus1502> alguem ae sabe como posso estar configurando a energia da bateria do ubuntu meu notebook descarrega rapido de mais e com windows nao ocorre isto
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> olha ai dando um clik , acho que não tem configurações muito especiais
<anndreyy> Instalei o ubunto e uma partição sumiu, alguém sabe como recuperar? Eu tinha o ubunto 13,4/32bits e nele tinha uma partição em ntfs com o nome backup com uns 300gb, ai resolvi instalar o ubunto 64bits, coloquei o cd de instalação e tal e escolhe a opção subistituir o ubunto 13,4 32bits pela 13,4 64bits ai quando subiu, subiu sem a partição, alguém sabe como recuperala?
<mirqui> pede ajuda para o mediador
<mirqui> de bits eu não entendo
<mirqui> mas acho que vc sobrescreveu um ubuntu com outro
<anndreyy> Correto, não imaginava que ele ia apagar a minha partição. acabei de ver em um tópico  e aparentemente não tem jeito. Vou tentar recuperar pelo testdisk. Obrigado pessoal.
<dsmoura> boa noite a todos. meu touchpad nao funciona o scrolling com dois dedos, pc é um VAIO serie E Intel i5 6gb ram ubuntu 12.04 lts.  SONY modelo:SVE14AJ16L. Kernel 3.5.0.41. Se alguem tem alguma ideia do que pode estar causando  o problema.
<astroo-> ola
<dsmoura> ola
<joao> ola
<joao> algume me ajuda
<joao> gente como faço para instalar unbuntu em meu samsung galaxy tab 2 p3110
<astroo-> joao  ola
<joao> oi
<joao> como faço para instalar unbuntu em meu samsung galaxy tab 2 p3110?
<s1st3m4t1c0> Boa pergunta.
<s1st3m4t1c0> =]
<omelete> googlio
<s1st3m4t1c0> uhuhuhuhu
<omelete> nexus já vi o esquema de fzr
<omelete> mas tinha mta coisa e fiquei com preguiça
<s1st3m4t1c0> dsmoura: Talvez alterando o xorg.conf?
<dsmoura> s1st3m4t1c0, pode ser. como faço para ter certeza?
<dsmoura> s1st3m4t1c0,  mais uma informacao, o tab touchpad nas configuracaoes desapareceu, creio que depois da ultima atualizacao.
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-04
<deathcrawler> Drivers intel totalmente vugados no Linux
<deathcrawler> *bugados
<dsmoura> obrigado a todos e tenham uma boa noite.
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> dsmoura  privado
<leomastersxd> oi
<s1st3m4t1c0> Oi.
<s1st3m4t1c0> deathcrawler: Aqui não.
<DanielSa> Olá pessoal!
<gustavo> ola
<gustavo> estou com um problema no meu ubuntu
<gustavo> sera que poderiam me ajudar
<Adalberto> bom dia
<Adalberto> preciso de uma versão do ubuntu que rode apenas no cs sem isntalação alguem pode me ajudar com alguma versão ?
<Adalberto> alguem que possa me ajudar por favor
<Adalberto> alguem nessa merda oque pode ajudar ?
<hggdh> Adalberto: qualquer UBuntu pode ser executado directo do pendrive, sem instalação
<hggdh> Adalberto: alias. respeite as regras do canal. Até logo.
<Guest42198> bom dia ja que voces criam um xat para da suporte não respondem as questão e ainda expulsam para que criaram esse canal ?
<Guest42198> nao serv para suporte mas serve para expulsar para que criaram isso aqui ?
<hggdh> Guest42198: respeite as regras do canal
<hggdh> apenas isto
<hggdh> (e já tiveste a resposta à tua pergunta)
<B4lr0g> Guest42198:diga escremento humano então........
<hggdh> B4lr0g: queres entrar na dança também?
<B4lr0g> naum demaneira alguma
<Guest42198> preciso saber se voces tem um link com a versão do ubuntu que rode em cd alguem tem ?
<hggdh> Guest42198: finalmente, se queres socorro, ser educado ajuda bastante. Ter paciencia também
<ubuntunewbye> ok
<ubuntunewbye> pode ajduar agora amigo ?
<hggdh> posso
<ubuntunewbye> link para download torrent de uma versão do ubuntu que rode no cd
<hggdh> em um CD -- não, as imagens atuais não mais cabem em CD
<hggdh> mas podes usar pendrive ou DVD
<ubuntunewbye> qualquer 1 que rode sem precisar instalar
<ubuntunewbye> tenho dvd virgem aqui
<hggdh> só um instante
<ubuntunewbye> ok
<hggdh> ubuntunewbye: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<hggdh> ubuntunewbye: todos rodam sem precisar instalar
<ubuntunewbye> posso pegar a mais atual então ?
<hggdh> ubuntunewbye: quão familiar és com UBuntu ou Linux?
<ubuntunewbye> ok
<B4lr0g> gostaria de instalar ubuntu no tablet,e vi em elguns sites que só e'aconselhado a instalar nestas versões Galaxy Nexus, Nexus 4, Nexus 7 e Nexus 10.isso ´e real?
<hggdh> B4lr0g: mais ou menos
<hggdh> B4lr0g: os Nexus são -- pelo menos até agora -- as "referencias" para desenvolvimento
<hggdh> B4lr0g: isto é, os developers desenvolvem primariamente, e testam, nos Nexus
<hggdh> mas tem outras plataformas disponíveis, graças ao pessoal da XDA
<hggdh> !tablet
<ubotu-br> Informações sobre a plataforma Touch para celular e tablets está disponível aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch || suporte e discussões em #ubuntu-touch
<B4lr0g> blz...
<B4lr0g> mas o q vou instalar é um cce
<hggdh> B4lr0g: veja se está listado aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<B4lr0g> blz...obrigado
<B4lr0g> so mais uma duvida
<B4lr0g> istalei o terminal no S.O. android,para usar o ifconfig
<B4lr0g> até consegui usar ele
<B4lr0g> mas não clonou o mac do meu lap top,porque?
<hggdh> B4lr0g: não conheçco os detalhes do Android, infelizmente
<B4lr0g> valeu de qualquer forma,é que não tenho um...é só no dos outros...se naum já era..
<daniel_> Ola
<slipky> boa tarde.. estou precisando de uma ajuda com um servidor CUPS rodando no ubuntu 12.04 ... preciso com que ele peça autenticação do usuário no momento da impressão e não estou conseguindo fazer isso funcionar, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?
<dsmoura> olá
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde! podem ter duas placas de som no ubuntu funcionando ao mesmo tempo uma onboard hdaintel outra offboard (CMI8738 )
<VonNaturAustreVe> SuBmUnDo, sim
<VonNaturAustreVe> basta que estejam ativas :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> da um #ifconfig para ver as NICs ativas :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> pdoe listar as instaladas com um lspci |grep -i network
<SuBmUnDo> VonNaturAustreVe: é placa de som on e outra off ao mesmo tempo!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<delpes> estou tentanto instalar o ububtu em um celeron d310 e não ta dando certo
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-05
<Lucas_> preciso de ajudar
<Lucas_> sou iniciante no linux
<Lucas_> preciso instalar o java TM no pc
<Lucas_> não sei como fazer isso
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<dberg> o que e' java TM?
<KurtKraut> dberg, provavelmente neste contexto TM = trademark :P
<dberg> ah! ok.
<muskhd> opa
<muskhd> alguem usa ubuntu 12 04 lts?
<KurtKraut> muskhd, as perguntas do estilo "alguém" raramente são respondidas aqui. Diga antecipadamente o que queres ao saber se alguém usa que assim as pessoas ganham mais vontade de te responder. Algo como "Alguém que use Ubuntu 12.04 LTS poderia testar para mim X Y e Z?"
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> ola
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> O teu futuro depende dos teus sonhos. Por conseguinte, não percas tempo, vai dormir...
<CarteBlanche> lol
<claudio-tux> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> pessoal preciso muito de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
<claudio-tux> estou tentando instalar o mariadb 10.0 no ubuntu 13.04
<claudio-tux> via repositorio
<claudio-tux> tranquilo, ja fiz essa instalação outras vezes sem problema
<claudio-tux> porem dessa vez, eu tinha instalado o mysql-workbench
<claudio-tux> agora está dando conflito na instalação
<claudio-tux> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<claudio-tux>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libmysqlclient18_10.0.4+maria-1~raring_amd64.deb
<claudio-tux> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<claudio-tux> erro ao processar /var/cache/apt/archives/libmysqlclient18_10.0.4+maria-1~raring_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<claudio-tux>  libmysqlclient18:amd64 10.0.4+maria-1~raring (Multi-Arch: no) não é co-instalável com libmysqlclient18 que tem várias instâncias instaladas
<claudio-tux> eu ja expurguei o mysql, porém o erro persiste
<claudio-tux> agora to com meus pacotes quebrados
<claudio-tux> nao vai pra lugar nenhum
<claudio-tux> alguem pode me ajudar?
<claudio-tux> astroo-: Boa noite, desculpa a demora a responder
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<claudio-tux> astroo-: blz
<claudio-tux> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> resolvi meu problema
<claudio-tux> eu tinha criado um ponto de restauração no meu ubuntu usando o Systemback
<claudio-tux> recomendo
<claudio-tux> ele funcionou 100%
<claudio-tux> meu ubuntu voltou exatamente ao mesmo estado do ponto de restauração
<claudio-tux> fica a dica
<claudio-tux> systemback
<Josue_Rezende> Saudações
<claudio-tux> Josue_Rezende: boa
<astroo-> ola
<Josue_Rezende> boa
<Josue_Rezende> ola
<sid_> boa noite, aguem teria um link funcinal da versão lt do ubuntu?
<sid_> o do site não funiona
<astroo-> ola
<sid_> olá
<Josue_Rezende> ola
<sid_> ^^
<Josue_Rezende> sid_ qual versão?
<sid_> a lts
<sid_> ouvi dizer uqe é a mais estável
<Josue_Rezende> sim
<Josue_Rezende> espera ai que ja te passo
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<sid_> blza, sou iniciante ainda, dai tenho que aprender shell
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> vc quer torrent?
<Josue_Rezende> só para Download?
<sid_> só para dowloard
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> pq baixei hj em torrent
<sid_> se tiver o ftp melhor, mas se não n tem problema
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> 64 ou 86?
<sid_> 86
<sid_> agora n sei pq o link do site ta dando erro, só pega a nova versão
<Josue_Rezende> ei so tem torrent
<Josue_Rezende> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<sid_> blza tem nada n
<Josue_Rezende> eu baixei e instalei ele a umas duas horas
<Josue_Rezende> em uns 4 pcs
<sid_> brigado
<Josue_Rezende> rsrs
<Josue_Rezende> opa
<sid_> vish
<sid_> vem k shell é facil d eaprender?
<Josue_Rezende> é
<Josue_Rezende> ñ tem segredo não
<Josue_Rezende> vc conhece as apostilas
<sid_> n
<sid_> professor ficou d epassar até hoje enrrola
<Josue_Rezende> pera ai que ja te passo
<Josue_Rezende> agora
<sid_> vlw
<Josue_Rezende> pra começar ja te ajuda
<Josue_Rezende> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante.htm
<sid_> ^^
<Josue_Rezende> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Apostila-de-Shell-Script-para-iniciantes
<Josue_Rezende> vc não pode ter preguiça rsrs
<Josue_Rezende> .)
<sid_> hehe
<sid_> to tentando me livrar desse mal
<Josue_Rezende> kk
<sid_> tomei 1 na prova de vbs pq n tive paciencia pa aprender n velho
<sid_> me desculpa mas programação é horrivel
<Josue_Rezende> rsrs
<sid_> ams vlw mesmo man
<Josue_Rezende> ok
<Josue_Rezende> tamo ai pra isso
<sid_> tu é modera daqui?
<Josue_Rezende> ñ
<Josue_Rezende> sou apenas um usuario comum
<Josue_Rezende> rsrs
<sid_> hmm
<Josue_Rezende> é que quando eu iniciei no ubuntu a uns 6 anos atrás o pessoal aqui me ajudou bastante
<sid_> xD
<sid_> se n for pedir muito, tu tem algo bom de vbscript?, como essa apostila de sheel? Man essa apostila é justamente o que tão dando em aula
<dberg> vbscript? isso ainda existe?
<sid_> josue, voltei como faço para abrir chat privado?
<astroo-> ./query nickquequeres
<PUPU> Olá amigos do UBuntu. Tem alguma ferramenta do debian que crie uma remasterização de distro com iso level 4 para meu uso pessoal
<PUPU> ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<brunytu> boas
<brunytu> tenho um problema com o ubuntu alguem me pode ajudar?
<brunytu> como instalo o pak de lingua portuguesa no ubuntu 12.04
<brunytu> uma vez k nao me aparece nos idiomas para eu escolher
<platao> alo
<junniors> Olá, bom dia!
<junniors> Alguém que possa me ajudar? Sou novato quanto ao Ubuntu e recentemente instalei ele em uma partição diferente mas sempre que vou desligar ou do nada ele desliga me mostrando um erro "acpid e algo relacionado ao speech dispached disable, ja ativei isso mas ai o computador fica 4x mais lento dai desablitei novamente, nao consigo desligar ele sem mostrar esse erro antes de apagar a tela
<B4lr0g> bom dia
<junniors> olá bom dia
<junniors> você é um usuario experiente?
<junniors> estou com problemas com o ubuntu no meu notebook
<B4lr0g> junniors:diga qual...
<junniors> recentemente instalei ele em uma partição diferente mas sempre que vou desligar ou do nada ele desliga me mostrando um erro "acpid e algo relacionado ao speech dispached disable, ja ativei isso mas ai o computador fica 4x mais lento dai desablitei novamente, nao consigo desligar ele sem mostrar esse erro antes de apagar a tela
<junniors> o erro é esse acpid: exiting speech-dispatcher disabled; edit /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<junniors> inclusive quando estou na tela de logon ele nao desliga, o botão na faz efeito dai se faço login e desligo a tela apaga e me aparece esse erro antes de desligar totalmente
<junniors> Notebook Positivo Master i3 4gb ram 320HD Ubuntu 13.04 64bits
<B4lr0g> um momento minha net ta mto ruim,ja volto..
<neomasterrc> bom
<neomasterrc> dia
<neomasterrc> a todos
<junniors> bom dia
<junniors> estou pedindo ajuda aqui +/
<junniors> =?
<junniors> ??
<B4lr0g> qual sua versa
<B4lr0g> versão
<junniors> Notebook Positivo Master i3 4gb ram 320HD Ubuntu 13.04 64bits
<B4lr0g> pq naum usa 32bits
<B4lr0g> em vez de instalar em uma partiçao instala num pendriver,o meu eé assim
<junniors> Eu instalei 64bits pelo ganho de desempenho
<B4lr0g> 13.04 naum da em meu laptop então uso 12.04
<junniors> Como assim? Não dá
<B4lr0g> pois é,e naum ganhou tanto desm...
<junniors> meu note já veio com Win7 ¨4bits instalado
<junniors> 64bits*
<B4lr0g> bom eu tinha em duas partições igual ao teu
<B4lr0g> instalei num pendriver,ficou mto melhor do que em 2 part
<B4lr0g> vc instalou com carregador ligado?
<junniors> Sim, com carregador (pq minha bateria ja ta viciada e não dura muito rs)
<B4lr0g> iqual o meu
<junniors> qual o tamanho do seu pen drive? pq eu mal instalei e fiz as atualizaçãoes e já deu 4gb de sistema
<junniors> e nao tem nada de arquivo pessoal
<junniors> tenho 3 partições, 1 com Win7 outra de arquivos e agora o Ubuntu
<B4lr0g> aqui um link mas tera que traduzir no google translator para resolver este error
<B4lr0g> http://askubuntu.com/questions/327287/speech-dispatcher-disabled-edit-etc-default-speech-dispatcher
<B4lr0g> meu pen é de 16 mas antes era de 8
<B4lr0g> e vc ainda pode usar em outras maquinas,tem cm deixar no modo test tmb
<junniors> eu ja tentei ate ativar o speech maaas.. o computador demora uma eternidade pra ligar imagina pra  carregar o unity
<junniors> já tinha ido sobre isso
<junniors> lido*
<junniors> mas nao tenho um pen drive grande assim kkk
<junniors> parece ser incompatibilidade com o hardware
<B4lr0g> # O padrão para o script de inicialização speech-dispatcher, de speech-dispatcher
<B4lr0g> # Ajuste o sim para começar sistema Speech Dispatcher ampla
<B4lr0g> RUN = yes
<B4lr0g> sudo nano /etc/default/speech-dispatcher
<B4lr0g> # Set to yes to start system wide Speech Dispatcher
<B4lr0g> RUN=yes
<xGrind> alguem ae usa LVM?
<junniors> Valeu B4lr0g pela ajuda
<junniors> agora vou ter que sair e vou continuar tentando
<junniors> até +
<junniors> muito obrigado mesmo
<B4lr0g> falou
<Celso> bom dia galera
<Celso> alguem usa Xubuntu e utiliza aquele gestor de som onde fica uma barra que desliza ,aumentando e reduzindo o volume?Procurei este item para adicionar no painel,mas não encontrei.
<Celso> será algum aplicativo do Lubuntu?
<CarteBlanche> boas tardes
<joyce26> boa tarde estou com dois problemas
<joyce26> primeiro nao conecta o wifi no meu not
<joyce26> segundo nao consigo atualizar o ubuntu para 12.04
<joyce26> diz que da erro ao calcular os pacotes
<CarteBlanche> joyce26,  qual e a vesão que estas a usar ?
<joyce26> nao sei
<CarteBlanche> como fizeste o upgrade ?
<CarteBlanche> sabes usar o terminal ?
<joyce26> tento fazer as atualizacoes pelo gerenciador de atualizacoes
<joyce26> sim sei usar o terminal
<joyce26> este e um comando?
<CarteBlanche> cat /etc/lsb-release
<CarteBlanche> que versão retorna ?
<Edu> Instalei ubuntu 13.04 e estou tentando aprender a instalar aquivos. Fiz o download do exlipse e não estou conseguindo instalar ele. Alguem tem um tutorial de como instalar programas no ubuntu???
<CarteBlanche> usa o gestor de aplicaões e procura o exlipse
<CarteBlanche> se nao aparecer e porque te falta o repositório da aplicação no source.lst
<joyce26> 10.04.4
<CarteBlanche> ok
<CarteBlanche> pelos vistos pelo que estou a ler existem alguns problemas no upgrade da 10.04 para a 12.04
<joyce26> e tem alguma coisa para fazer?
<CarteBlanche> tou a ler ...
<joyce26> ok
<julianofischer> Edu: por que você não usa o apt-get?
<julianofischer> Edu: explise que você diz é o eclipse IDE?
<CarteBlanche> joyce26, este metodo pareceme correto
<CarteBlanche> http://notepad2.blogspot.com/2012/05/upgrade-ubuntu-1004-to-1204-lts.html
<joyce26> vou ver
<CarteBlanche> joyce26, nao te esquecas de guardar tudo que aches importante
<joyce26> ok
<joyce26> <CartelBlanche> ele pede a senha do not mais nao da para digitar
<CarteBlanche> joyce26,  nao estou bem a ver o que é o not pelo se calhar no meu ubuntu tem um nome diferente ... PT-PT
<hggdh> joyce26: a senha não é mostrada
<joyce26> a desculpe no meu notebook ele pede a senha dele mais nao consigo digitar qndo o comando pede a senha
<joyce26> mesmo assim a senha nao da certo
<hggdh> CarteBlanche: creio que seja 'root', não 'not'
<CarteBlanche> joyce26, isso acontece no terminal ?
<CarteBlanche> e que a senha the root nunca aparece quando digitas fica em branco
<CarteBlanche> no terminal
<CarteBlanche> escreve mas nao vez a escrever
<B4lr0g> joyce26:se eu naum me engano,no 10.04 tem o criador de disco iniciavel...pq naum baixa o 12.04 e cria um pendriver bootavel e installa..acho que vai dar menas dor d kbça..
<joyce26> e como eu faço este procedimento?
<joyce26> pode me ajudar?
<UBUNTU-USER> preciso de ajuda pra instalar o ubuntu
<UBUNTU-USER> n'ao est[a reconhecendo nemhuma particao no menu de particao
<UBUNTU-USER> alguem pode me ajudar
<julianofischer> UBUNTU-USER: veja se isso ajuda http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/Ubuntu-nao-reconhece-particoes-do-HD
<CarteBlanche> deve estar em raw
<UBUNTU-USER> ok
<UBUNTU-USER> como resolver
<UBUNTU-USER> to usano o ubuntu agora mas em live boot mode
<UBUNTU-USER> n'ao consigo instalar de jeito nemhum
<CarteBlanche> http://ubuntued.info/como-particionar-o-disco-para-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-5-minutos
<UBUNTU-USER> quero instalar e deixar o ubuntu e windows 8 ao mesmo tempo estou tentando a vers'ao 12.04
<CarteBlanche> e o que tens la
<UBUNTU-USER> desculpa ai os acentos o ubuntu nas ta reconhecendo em live boot
<CarteBlanche> tens de redimensionar o espaco
<CarteBlanche> eu tou com teclado espanhol ou chines
<UBUNTU-USER> criei uma nova particao so para o ubuntu
<CarteBlanche> uma nova particao num novo disco ?
<CarteBlanche> o no disco do 8 ?
<CarteBlanche> *ou
<UBUNTU-USER> em um novo disco
<CarteBlanche> nao e esquecas que se fizeres asneira o windows 8 vai a vida .... o que nao se perdia nada LOL
<UBUNTU-USER> lol
<UBUNTU-USER> por isso mesmo criei uma particao separada
<CarteBlanche> Quando abres o Gestor aparece la o disco que tem o win8 ?
<UBUNTU-USER> gparted?
<CarteBlanche> sim
<UBUNTU-USER> aparece windows
<CarteBlanche> e o que uso .... sera o mais intuitivo
<CarteBlanche> pera entao
<CarteBlanche> acho que sei o que ta a acontecer
<UBUNTU-USER> ok
<UBUNTU-USER> eu tenho uma particao separada sem nada nela
<UBUNTU-USER> [e nessa que to tentando instalar
<CarteBlanche> http://comtech247.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/gparted1.png
<CarteBlanche> repara nesta imagem
<CarteBlanche> em cima do lado direito tens um disco certo
<UBUNTU-USER> vou enviar uma screenshot
<CarteBlanche> clica la e deve aparecer o outro que meteste para o ubuntu como um disco vazio
<CarteBlanche> é uma combo box tens de selecionar esse disco para poderes formatar / particionar / e tornar o disco ativo
<UBUNTU-USER> todos os discos aqui sao dev/sda
<CarteBlanche> pois  ... mas um é o do windows 8
<UBUNTU-USER> vou enviar a screenshot
<CarteBlanche> o que esta vazio e o novo que meteste para o ubuntu.... que deve esta a cinza e livre
<UBUNTU-USER> olha ai
<UBUNTU-USER> http://s16.postimg.org/6j64ng8np/Screenshot_from_2013_10_05_18_00_32.png
<CarteBlanche> http://comtech247.net/2012/07/05/formatting-a-hard-drive-using-gparted/
<CarteBlanche> UBUNTU-USER,  isso sao duas particoes para windows
<CarteBlanche> vai ao sitio que te disse acima e clica la
<UBUNTU-USER> essa dev/sda/5?
<CarteBlanche> topo direito e deves ter la um outro disco
<UBUNTU-USER> tem um dev/sdb
<CarteBlanche> qual e o tamanho ?
<CarteBlanche> dele ?
<UBUNTU-USER> 29.82 gib
<CarteBlanche> sera o disco que meteste ?
<CarteBlanche> 30g ?
<CarteBlanche> manda-me um shot disso
<UBUNTU-USER> n'ao tenho nocao de onde seja essa particao
<UBUNTU-USER> ok
<CarteBlanche> UBUNTU-USER,  uma partição é uma coisa  .... um disco é outra ....
<CarteBlanche> sabes a diferenca certo ?
<UBUNTU-USER> sim
<CarteBlanche> para acertarmos os ponteiros
<UBUNTU-USER> essa e um novo disco certo?
<UBUNTU-USER> http://postimg.org/image/4o55wjz07/
<CarteBlanche> sim e o tal disco que meteste
<CarteBlanche> deve ser de 30 g
<UBUNTU-USER> essa tem 29
<UBUNTU-USER> ta certo?
<CarteBlanche> agora tens de particionar esse com o sistema de ficheiros compativel com o ubuntu
<CarteBlanche> sim .... na sabes o tamanho do disco que meteste ?
<CarteBlanche> mas e esse de certeza
<juniorxap> Olá a todos.
<UBUNTU-USER> tem que formatar para etx4 certo?
<CarteBlanche> http://comtech247.net/2012/07/05/formatting-a-hard-drive-using-gparted/
<CarteBlanche> nao tens nehuma pen drive ligada ao pc pois nao ?
<juniorxap> Vamos ver se alguém pode me ajudar... estava pensando uma forma de criar um script para adicionar meu usuário em grupos... porem não sei programar em shell
<CarteBlanche> ola juniorxap
<CarteBlanche> juniorxap,  se souberes os grupos que são nao deve ser difcil
<UBUNTU-USER> olha ai n'ao reconhece http://postimg.org/image/r9b2btyrl/
<juniorxap> era chamar o comando "whoami" e armazenar a saida dele em uma variável e depois inserir a variável no comando "sudo adduser nomeusuário grupo"
<juniorxap> como ficaria um script em shell para obter esse resultado?
<juniorxap> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<CarteBlanche> UBUNTU-USER, .... baixaste o combo box do disco no instalador ? para  sdb ?
<UBUNTU-USER> o que e combo box?
<CarteBlanche> formataste o disco primeiro no gparted com os passos acima referidos ?
<UBUNTU-USER> estou formatando
<CarteBlanche> onde diz /dev/sda clica no canto e escolhe /dev/sdb
<UBUNTU-USER> vou fazer isso depois de formatar
<UBUNTU-USER> porque entes n'ao estava aparecendo
<UBUNTU-USER> formatei mas n'ao aparece
<UBUNTU-USER> somente dev/sda
<UBUNTU-USER> o que faco?
<CarteBlanche> nao sei mais que te diga ...
<CarteBlanche> ele tem que aparecer ai
<UBUNTU-USER> (
<UBUNTU-USER> nao aparece (
<UBUNTU-USER> tentei instalar pelo wubi tambem nao consegui
<CarteBlanche> ele se aparece no gparted tem de aparecer no instalador.... como sdb
<UBUNTU-USER> vou reiniciar e tentar instalar pelo wubi
<UBUNTU-USER> ja volto
<CarteBlanche> aplicaste as defnicoes ao sair
<CarteBlanche> no gparted ?
<UBUNTU-USER> sim
<CarteBlanche> ok
<UBUNTU-USER> formatou para etx2
<CarteBlanche> todo os 30 g ?
<CarteBlanche> nao apareceu nenhum erro ?
<UBUNTU-USER> 25
<UBUNTU-USER> nao
<CarteBlanche> apaga as de 4
<CarteBlanche> a de 4g e formata todo
<UBUNTU-USER> ok
<CarteBlanche> apagas as duas e crias uma nova
<CarteBlanche> total
<UBUNTU-USER> ou vou fazer isso j[a volto
<CarteBlanche> e confirma se o windows 8 ainda arranca direito
<UBUNTU-USER> voltei
<UBUNTU-USER> formetei todo o disco sdb
<UBUNTU-USER> como fa;o agora?
<UBUNTU-USER> alguem me ajuda
<juniorxap> Olá?! Qual seu problema UBUNTU-USER?
<UBUNTU-USER> n'ao consigo instalar o ubuntu
<UBUNTU-USER> n'ao reconhece os discos no menu de parti;'ao
<NETfellow> UBUNTU-USER, ok qual a configuração da maquina? ela usa boot uefi?
<UBUNTU-USER> acho que sim
<UBUNTU-USER> [e um ultrabook
<NETfellow> UBUNTU-USER, ok me parece que e o uefi que esta causando isso desative o uefi no bios do ultrabook
<HdN> legal..
<silviosantana> boa tade
<silviosantana> alguem pode me ajudar
<silviosantana> ????
<silviosantana> toda vez que faz a atualização automatica  não consigo concluir por falta de espaço
<silviosantana> como posso resolver
<silviosantana> A atualização necessita de pelo menos 41,1 M de espaço livre no disco '/boot'. Por favor, libere pelo menos um espaço adicional de 20,8 M no disco '/boot'. Esvazie sua lixeira e remova pacotes temporários de instalações anteriores usando 'sudo apt-get clean'
<silviosantana> essa é a msgm que aparece
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest9087> olá amigos
<Guest9087> qual o nome do pacote de tradução do ubuntu para pt-br?
<astroo-> Guest9087   ola faz /nick escolhe1dificildeter1dono
<rafinhaaa> pronto
<rafinhaaa> hehe
<rafinhaaa> astro, tu sabe dizer o nome do pacote? é que eu tinha instalado o ubuntu em inglês, só que eu quero mudar pra português
<astroo-> nao sei, da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<joyce26> hello alguem pode me ajudar?estou com o ubuntu 10.04 e nao consigo atualizar ele para 12.04 e nem conectar wifi
<omelete> repo já deve está off
<joyce26> ...
<astroo-> joyce26  ola
<Marcelo-Farys> Alguem pode me ajudar a instalar o Ubuntu?
<AldoRaine> Marcelo-Farys, que versão?
<Marcelo-Farys> 13.04
<Marcelo-Farys> Acabei de acessar o site e estou baixando o 64bits
<Marcelo-Farys> Estou com pc AMD...será que consigo?
<AldoRaine> que tal uma demonstração em video pra vc ir acompanhando, rola?
<Marcelo-Farys> com certeza!
<AldoRaine> beleza, se liga aí então: http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/aprenda-instalar-o-ubuntu-13-04/
<Marcelo-Farys> blza! Daki 15 minutos acaba o download. Qualquer duvida volto no IRC. Ok?
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2013-10-06
<raonyguimaraes> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --raonyguimaraes pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<Marcelo-Farys> Olá! Consegui baixar o ISO. Preciso salvá-lo num CD para instalar em outra máquina (formatada).
<Marcelo-Farys> Posso copiar os arquivos com o ".rar" e salvar no cd e depois dar o boot no pc?
<raonyguimaraes> nao ... pode gravar a iso com o nero ou algo do tipo e ai sim dar boot pelo cd, ou entao usar um pen drive.
<Marcelo-Farys>  Simplesmente salvar os arquivos da pasta no cd não resolve?
<raonyguimaraes> nao tenho certeza, vc nao pode usar um programa que grave a iso para o cd?
<Marcelo-Farys> Certo. Mas o PC formatado vai ler a ISO no cd?
<raonyguimaraes> na verdade nao eh pra colocar o arquivo .iso no cd, é pra gravar os dados que estao dentro da iso usando um programa que faz isso como isoburner, nero e tantos outros
<raonyguimaraes> alcohol 120 %
<Marcelo-Farys> Nem se eu conseguir extrair os arquivos diretamente dentro do cd funciona?
<raonyguimaraes> nao vai
<raonyguimaraes> que windows vc esta usando ?
<raonyguimaraes> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<Marcelo-Farys>  Obrigado.
<hggdh> raonyguimaraes: porque chamaste ops?
<mateus> dia
<Guest5330> eu tenho windos 7 no pc quero instalar o ubunto junto com ele ja dividi o hd agora estou baixando o ubunto pra instalar eu tenho que passar ele para um arquivo removiver e reiniiar a maquina?
<Guest5330> removivel*
<Guest5330> reiniciar*
<Marcelo-Farys> Camaradas - to tentando instalar o ubuntu no pc formatado, mas o pc fica pedindo o cd do XP!!!! O que eu faço???
<Marcelo-Farys> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<Marcelo-Farys> Será que alguem pode me ajudar? Tenho um pc formatado que fica pedindo o cd do XP qdo peço o boot para iniciar a instalação do Ubuntu pelo CD Romm.
<Marcelo-Farys>   Qdo coloco o cd com os arquivos do Ubuntu, peço o boot e o pc parece a inicialização do wuindows e pede o cd do XP???]
<s1st3m4t1c0> Boa tarde.
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, tem como ter duas placas de som uma on outra off board mas que funcionem ao mesmo tempo?
<s1st3m4t1c0> SuBmUnDo, Aqui eu uso assim.
<s1st3m4t1c0> SuBmUnDo, Só que num é Ubuntu.
<SuBmUnDo> s1st3m4t1c0: no ubuntu tem que escolher uma ou outra?
<s1st3m4t1c0> SuBmUnDo, Não sei, acho que não.
<s1st3m4t1c0> Usa o PulseAudio?
<s1st3m4t1c0> Na verdade, aqui não é nem duas placas de som, é uma placa on-board, e a outra é a placa de som da placa de vídeo, uma Radeon 6850.
<s1st3m4t1c0> Aí o som sai no PC e na TV, volumes independentes e tal..
<s1st3m4t1c0> SuBmUnDo, Funcionou "out-of-box".
<junniors> Olá, boa tarde!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<junniors> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<junniors> tudo be?
<junniors> bem*
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<junniors> queria saber de alguém por que quando eu abro o menu do unity pra pesquisar a temperatura da cpu sobe assustadoramente e pc desliga
<junniors> é só clicar no botao e esperar uns 5 segundos, dai o ubuntu inicia o proceso de desligamento
<junniors> mas to bem :D
<KurtKraut> junniors, eu interpretaria como um problema de hardware de seu computador. Essa tarefa é intensiva em I/O não em CPU. Sugiro limpar de poeira o interior do dispositivo e trocar a pasta térmica do CPU.
<junniors> é o que eu vou fazer logo, agora nao sabia que o unity consumia tanto assim do pc
<junniors> porque uso normal o pc só não posso abrir o menu e deixar lá kkk
<junniors> a temperatura da cpu agora 51º e 48º mas quando isso acontece sobe pra mais de 70 e ai desliga
<junniors> de qualquer forma obrigado
<junniors> to apanhando aqui com ubuntu kk
<franz__> Olá.
<astroo-> bem-vindo e poe a duvida
<franz__> No Ubuntu 13.04 quando selecciono o driver ati ele mete novamente o predefinido xorg xserver. não fixa o ati
<junniors> porque nao posso usar a pasta home numa partição nfts?
<junniors> pq eu fiz isso mas me disseram que nao é recomendavel
<KurtKraut> junniors, porque a partição NTFS é do tipo Windows e não suporta os recursos de uma partição do tipo Linux. Não diria nem que isso não é recomendável, eu diria que é impossível.
<junniors> pois eu criei a pasta /home na nfts
<KurtKraut> junniors, creio que isso não vai funcionar.
<KurtKraut> junniors, e mesmo que funcione, sugiro desfazer/refazer.
<junniors> inclusive quando entro pelo Win7 ta la minha pasta e os arquivos ocultos do unix
<junniors> é o que eu to tentando fazer mas to com medo agora de como fazer isso pra nao perder meus dados
<KurtKraut> É tão inadequado quanto colocar gasolina em um caminhão diesel. Não vai dar certo.
<junniors> eu vou fazer o inverso, usar uma partição ext3 pra /home e se eu precisar mexer algo lá eu uso um programa no Win pra pegar esses arquivos
<KurtKraut> junniors, se você tem medo de perder seus dados, faça o backup deles. E se você seguir algum tutorial, video tutorial ou documentação o risco de algo dar errado é bem pequeno. Fazer na raça do jeito que você está fazendo que é o ingrediente do desastre :P
<junniors> kkkkkk
<junniors> sim, mas ninguem explica como mudar a pasta /home de partição
<KurtKraut> junniors, não porque é incomum. Dá para fazer ser reinstalar, vai ter que executar uns comandos chatos. Mas basicamente é: copiar a pasta para partição que você quer e em seguida editar o /etc/fstab para indicar a nova partição onde esta pasta está.
<KurtKraut> Cuidado com o /etc/fstab. Se você editar ele sem saber o que está fazendo vai impedir que você boote no Linux.
<junniors> entendi, vou fazer isso
<junniors> já fiz meu backup em caso de problemas
<junniors> vou fazer isso agora e volto pra contar o resultado
<junniors> valeu pela ajuda
<New-in-Ubuntu> Cara o boot só pede o cd do XP.... como faço pra dar o boot com cd do Ubuntu???
<junniors1> Geralmente a bios sempre inicia se tiver um cd na bandeja, em alguns casos você tem que usar alguma tecla (no meu caso F10) para escolher qual o disco do boot e em último caso mexer nas configurações da bios e mudar a ordem do boot, mas você grtavou o disco corretamente?
<junniors1> gravou*
<Guest91781> oi gente
<Guest91781> posso instalar ubuntu no meu netbook?
<Guest91781> ele tem 1G RAM e 2GHz de processamento.
<Guest91781> vai ficar lento?
<caio12342> posso instalar ubuntu no meu netbook?
<KurtKraut> caio12342, para esse hardware eu sugiro o Xubuntu
<caio12342> mas eu vi a aparencia do xubuntu. nao me agrada. pq nao posso instalar o ubuntu?
<caio12342> pq nao posso instalar ubuntu no meu net?
<caio12342> pode ficar lento?
<KurtKraut> caio12342, poder você pode, mas seu hardware me parece ser muito modesto para isso. O Ubuntu por padrão é feito se levando em conta sistemas com hardware mais moderno, aceleração 3D, mais RAM etc. Você pode experimentar. Se não gostar da performance, cogite outras alternativas com o Xubuntu ou Lubuntu.
<KurtKraut> Você pode migrar depois para o Xubuntu sem ter que reinstalar o sistema do zero
<KurtKraut> (Apenas só vai ocupar mais espaço em disco)
<caio12342> mas eu tenho memoria interna de 230Gb
<caio12342> o disco rigido
<caio12342> nao é esse tipo de memoria que vc fala?
<KurtKraut> caio12342, não, falo da memória RAM de 1GB que você me citou, isso é pouco.
<caio12342> hum... :(
<caio12342> posso baixar o xubuntu e deixar a aparencia dele igual o do ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> caio12342, igual não. Parecida sim, mas com muito trabalho, tendo que ler e estudar muita coisa.
<caio12342> nossa...
<caio12342> o xubuntu tem um experiencia igual o ubuntu em questao de navegaçao. aplicativos...
<caio12342> ?
<KurtKraut> caio12342, yeap, são os mesmos programas.
<KurtKraut> caio12342, a diferença é que o desktop propriamente dito (barras, menus, ícones) vão consumir menos RAM.
<slackfire> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-29
<astroo-> ola
<DanielSa> pessoal boa noite
<DanielSa> alguém ai?
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<DanielSa> opa
<DanielSa> usa no cel?
<DanielSa> estou achando estranho, um job que coloquei na cron parece estar atrapalhando os outros, já viu isso?
<astroo-> acontece nao?
<ptl> DanielSa: no celular? ubuntu touch?
<DanielSa> ptl: o astroo- respondeu 'sempre', eu imaginei que ele ficasse online no irc pelo cel, só isso :D
<ptl> ah
 * ptl usa ubuntu touch
 * ptl atualizando o fedora do seu cubietruck
<kreston> Ae putada
<astroo-> kreston  ola...
<kreston> ae astroo-
<astroo-> quando tenho o nick aqui estou
<kreston> blz?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<kreston> blz
<Rudolf> 9/quit
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ptl> qual a diferenca entre KurtKraut e kurtkraut? O que maiuscula ou minuscula muda?
<Guest638> Bom dia Pessoal !!
<Guest638> Bom dia Pessoal
<Rafael> Olá a todos
<Guest67354> é a minha primeira vez aqui neste canal
<Guest67354> alguém sabe me informar como configurar um servidor de internet para meus clientes?
<Guest67354> oi
<jrzbraga> Pessoal que site substituiu o http://pylyglot.org/ ???
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<psjr> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<limapack> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<psjr> mirqui: tudo e com vc?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai :) ?
<psjr> mirqui: tudo tb
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<z3br0id3> Alohaa :D
<astroo-> z3br0id3  ola
<rapaiva> oi pessoal. Sou usuário Linux avançado, mas estou com problemas em instalar o Ubuntu 14 no meu notebook novo.
<rapaiva> Esses notes novos que vem com Win8 são travados e achei tutoriais sobre fazer Dual Boot neles (Win8 e Ubuntu14)
<astroo-> ola
<rapaiva> Após desabilitar o UEFI, separar uma partição pro Ubuntu, acionar o primeiro boot com o disco do Ubuntu e iniciar a instalação, o disco do Ubuntu não acha as partições do Win8 e nem as partições criadas.
<rapaiva> Já aconteceu isso com alguém aqui?
<rapaiva> Nem partição ex2 na instalação eu acho. Mas no LiveCD ele consegue acessar. Não entendo isso. Estou sem idéias de como resolver isso.
<rapaiva> *ext2
<astroo-> rapaiva ve o privado
<z3br0id3> wowww...voltei :D
<astroo-> ok
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> galera estou tentando usar o oss4 no ubuntu 14.04
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> não obtive sucesso, alguém tem alguma dica?
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> procurei no google e só acho referencias antigas
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<z3br0id3> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-o-OSS4-no-Ubuntu-11.04
<z3br0id3> esse artigo deu errado ? to pensando em install e usar.
<z3br0id3> sou meio noob ^
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> z3
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> na página oficial do help ubuntu ele diz pra usar outra distro como archlinux pois eles desistiram por causa de alguns bug no oss
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> Canonical/Ubuntu has chosen to disable OSS support in their kernels and ignore any bugs filed against OSS4 packages. If you're considering using OSS4, you should probably use another Linux distro like Arch Linux. This page remains for historical/reference reasons.
<z3br0id3> Tenso...Só o meu spotify que é bugado ou o de vocês tmb ?... uso ele no ubuntu...e agr mesmo to usando maquina virtual do windows 7 uahuahua...só pra ouvir as musicas ...pq meu spotify do ubuntu é todo bugado =/
<Guest86043> boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<brpaulo> oi alguem ai
<Guest86043> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu em uma partição domeu not, só que quando o sistema inicia ele trava na tela onde pede a senha para acessar o sistema, alguém sabe o motivo?
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<Fro0[-_-]0ozeN> z3br0id3, usa o deezer to nele nesse momento uhauha
<z3br0id3> sei lá rs...acho o spotify melhor kkk
<astroo-> Guest86043   da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest86043> blz, vou aguardar um tempo.
<Guest86043> só repetindo a pergunta......Acabei de instalar o ubuntu em uma partição domeu not, só que quando o sistema inicia ele trava na tela onde pede a senha para acessar o sistema, alguém sabe o motivo?
<z3br0id3> cara sou meio novato aqui
<z3br0id3> mas no seu lugar eu veria direito como estão suas partições ...formato,etc...
<brpaulo> a versão 14.041 instala a partir do pen drive ?
<z3br0id3> após isso...eu reinstalaria o ubuntu nessa partição com outrolivecd ...baixado de novo sei lá
<z3br0id3> SIM brpaulo ...
<z3br0id3> eu instalei no meu notebook ...(ele não tem entrada pra cd ^)
<brpaulo> z3br0id3: obg
<Trovic> Guest86043,  vc criptografou o a sua partição ?
<brpaulo> z3br0id3: voce acha q em caso de instalar ubuntu ha diferença no "peso" dessas versões ?
<FH> Boa noite..
<Guest86043> fiz a instalação pelo pendriver e tbm por um micro SD e deu a msm falha
<Guest86043> criei uma partição só para colocar o ubuntu já foi formatada e msm assim apresenta essa falha
<Guest86043> curioso é que a instalção occorre naturalmente
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-30
<z3br0id3> putz q tenso cara...dai pra frente não sei como ajudar
<baeta> instalei ubunto 14.04 e aparece o seguinte:  erros foram encontrados ao verificar a unidade de disco para /  .... o que fazer.......<>:^`{????????
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<baeta> as que encontrei não resolveram, ou não soube utiliza-las
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> baeta  ve o privado
<Elfon> Pessoal, conhecem uma rede na nuvem para guardar arquivos com boa política de privacidade?
<liberie> cara
<liberie> Elfon: da uma olhada em ncryptedcloud.com
<liberie> viivo.com (dos criadores do zip)
<liberie> ou o boxcryptor.com
<liberie> ve um que fique adequado a o que voce precisa , eu particularmente prefiro usar gdrive ou dropbox com um layer que eu possa confiar de crypto do meu lado e la so fazer storage do arquivo cryptografado
<Elfon> liberie: li em alguns sites que o dropbox é meio hostil à privacidade...se tivesse uma maneira simples de encriptar antes de enviar tb seria legal
<liberie> passei os links
<liberie> kkk
<liberie> e so ler e ver que tem
<liberie> e muitas maneiras
<liberie> agora sobre ler em x ou y e melhor voce mesmo tirar conclusoes
<fernando_> Boa tarde.
<marcelo_> Ola amigos!
<marcelo_> sou novo aki e gostaria de ajuda, mas antes gostaria de saber como pedir ajuda a vcs
<lieber> marcelo_: como pedir ajuda?
<lieber> acabou de pedir ué
<marcelo_> pois eh
<marcelo_> eh q talvez devesse escolher alguem e abrir um pvt
<marcelo_> mas veja
<marcelo_> eu estou tentando sem sucesso fazer meu note uzar a função ad hoc para distribuir a net pela casa via wifi
<marcelo_> minha conexão eh a cabo e preciso mt conseguir isto
<marcelo_> ja tentei varios topicos na net e nd deu certo
<marcelo_> antes eu fazia sem problemas, mas agr o celular simplesmente não acha a conexão
<lieber> distribuir a net via wifi?
<lieber> isso não é trabalho do roteador?
<lieber> explique detalhadamente sua situação, detalhando todo detalhe a se detalhar pf
<marcelo_> rsrsrs ok
<marcelo_> bem, eu uso internet via radio
<marcelo_> a antena vai direto no pc, não uso modem wifi
<marcelo_> gostaria de usar o not como modem, pois o alcance eh mt baixo e evita q roubem minha net se descobrirem a senha
<marcelo_> o caso eh q soh quero usar o pc como roteador pq eh somente pro celular
<marcelo_> espero ter sido claro
<marcelo_> num sou la mt inteligente...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Davey_> boa noite
<Davey_> baixei o ubuntu agora e preciso baixar o flash player e não consigo
<chdarkdog> daiii rapaziada
<chdarkdog> gostaria de saber se existe algum editor de texto para programação em javascript tipo notepad ++
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-01
<rtalon> [Davey_] Habilita o repositorio partner em Programas e atualizações (ou retira o # no sources.list em /etc/apt), depois sudo apt-get update
<Rudolf_> chdarkdog: editra, scilab, gvim, jedit, kile
<chdarkdog> valeu
<Rudolf_> chdarkdog: scilab não, scite
<rtalon> [Davey_]: Depois sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<Elfon_> opa
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon_> pessoal. tem alguma maneira segura de guardar arquivos no Dropbox? ou tem outro serviço?
<Elfon_> ripow...criptografar antes de enviar
<Elfon_> uma maneira não muito difícil
<Rudolf_> dropbox não é seguro
<Rudolf_> nem vai ser
<Rudolf_> já que tem monitor de arquivo com direito autoral
<Elfon_> mas se pelo menos o arquivo fosse encriptado antes de enviar seria melhor
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: vc quer criptografar o envio
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: ou quer manter criptografado?
<Elfon_> Queria uma maneira relativamente segura. pensei em encriptar antes de enviar
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: é isso
<Elfon_> mas teria que ser algo não muito difícil
<Elfon_> ouvi falar no boxcrypt. ..Acho que é isso
<Elfon_> mas nem sei se é seguro
<Elfon_> boxcryptor
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: nada é seguro
<Elfon_> mas pelo menos um bom nível
<Elfon_> Não queria arquivos pessoais e empresariais dando moleza por aí
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: http://www.cabaladada.org/2013/linux_cripto_gnupg_uso/
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: eu uso esse guia aí
<Elfon_> nos arquivos locais uso o cryptkeeper
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: é o seguinte
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: tu vai criptografar na maquina
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: mandar para o dropbox
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: mas só vai abrir na sua máquina após o downlod novamente (ou no diretório )
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: via browser, esquece
<Elfon_> hmmm
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: e outra, esses serviços pagos, maluco vai ficar de olho em tu se começar upar muita coisa criptografada
<Elfon_> existe uma maneira não muito difícil?
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: mais ainda se começar a compartilhar
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: tu viu o link que mandei, não é muito difícil
<Elfon_> interessante
<Elfon_> Até que não devo compartilhar nao
<Elfon_> mas não queria coisas minha e do trabalho dando sopa por aí
<Elfon_> Já que não posso ter um servidor protegido
<Elfon_> Rudolf_: conhece algum serviço na nuvem com boa integração no Linux? ouvi falar do owncloud
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: ainda acho que melhorzinho é o dropbox
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: em matéria de integração
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: com cliente
<Elfon_> ok
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: sem falar que o ownclod vc precisaria de um servidor para usar o client
<Elfon_> hmmm..,que coisa
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: nem a zica do google faz um google drive descente para linux
<Elfon_> Temos que fazer as coisas na unha
<Elfon_> Isso me irrita porque sou um usuário comum
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: se te irrata, não use linux
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: no windows funciona suave
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: dizem que no iOS também (ainda que seja um unix sob o capô)
<Elfon_> Acho legal a história de ter os arquivos na nuvem, pois não posso ter um servidor dedicado com proteção contra incêndios, desastres, roubos e outras coisas mais
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: em contrapartida você cede o direito aos seus arquivos aos mantenedores da nuvem
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: nunca é de graça
<Elfon_> hehehe
<Elfon_>  igual ao Facebook
<Elfon_> tá tudo muito parecido hoje em dia
<Rudolf_> inclusive os usuários
<Rudolf_> ninguém quer ler
<Rudolf_> ninguém quer aprender
<Rudolf_> ninguém quer fazer
<Rudolf_> só usar
<Rudolf_> de maneira fácil
<Rudolf_> da nisso
<Rudolf_> maior controle sob o gado
<Elfon_> Rudolf. ..usuários comuns lêem até um certo ponto...porque querem conhecer algo...e não serem experto. ..até porque é necessário formação na área
<Elfon_> infelizmente muitas empresas ou serviços se aproveitam diaso
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: yeap!
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: como me disseram uma vez: "Se não sabe, pague para quem saiba"
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: resolvi aprender a fazer
<Elfon_> uma vez me perguntaram de um escritório de advocacia sobre o Dropbox. ..disse para procurarem alguém da área pra instruir sobre a privacidade do serviço, uma vez que utilizam muitos documentos
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: é bom viu
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: ler a EULA deles
<Elfon_> melhor pagar agora do que muito mais caro depijs
<Elfon_> depois*
<Rudolf_> Elfon_: claro
<xGrind> Rudolf_, usa usou copy?
<Rudolf_> xGrind: copyfs?
<xGrind> Rudolf_, copy, armazenamento na nuvem. 15gb free, e tem cliente pra linux. só executar, sem precisar instalar
<Elfon_> interessante
<Rudolf_> xGrind: link?
<Rudolf_> xGrind: não conhecia
<Rudolf_> xGrind: copy.com?
<Elfon_> vlw pessoal pelas dicas
<Elfon_> Boa noite a todos
<Elfon_> inte
<xGrind> Rudolf_, foi mal kk
<Rudolf_> xGrind: mal o quê?
<xGrind> esse msm . copy.com
<xGrind> tava jantando e esqueci do IRC
<Rudolf_> tendeu
<xGrind> é desenvolvido pela barracuda, dos hd seagate :D
<Rudolf_> pessoal recomendou também o mega
<xGrind> nem uso dropbox mais
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rudolf> astroo-: até
<astroo-> ate
<Elfon> Pessoal, o boxcrypt oferece um bom grau de segurança pra arquivos na nuvem?
<Elfon> alo
<ishabel> bom dia. alguem pode mi ajudar ? tou com problemas de i stalaçao e conexao no meu pc. sistema ubuntu 12.10
<ricardotad> bom dia
<ricardotad> sou novo aqui
<ricardotad> acabei de baixar o ubunto
<ricardotad> tenho o windows 8 instalado no meu pc
<ricardotad> como faço pra instalar o ubunto::]
<Elfon> ricardobarbosams: é só iniciar o pc pelo dvd...aí vai aparecer as opções pra instalar
<Elfon> geralmente é auto explicativ
<famt> ricardotad: talvez isso ajude: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<ricardotad> Elfon  eu baixei o  ubunto pelo proprio site
<ricardotad> nao tenho cd
<ricardotad> so o arquivo do ubunto
<Elfon> então vai ter que criar um pendrive bootável
<ricardotad> humm
<Elfon> ou queimar a iso num dvd
<ricardotad> Elfon me desculpe nao intendo muito de comup
<ricardotad> computador
<rootpt> ou entao criar maquina virtual
<ricardotad> estou começando, como faço para um pendrive bootavel
<Elfon> pra vc instalar lado a lado...pra escolher um dos sistemas na hora do boot...aí vc tem que iniciar o sistema por um pen drive ou dvd
<ricardotad> ]com os arquivos que baixei
<Elfon> mas se vc quer testar primeiro a melhor idéia é uma máquina virtual
<Elfon> seria como uma "janela" que vc abre no windows e inicia o ubuntu
<famt> ricardotad: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Elfon> aí quando vc tiver certeza pode instalar de verdade no pc
<Elfon> mas antes de instalar de vez no pc é recomendável o back up dos arquivos
<Elfon> pra não ter nenhuma surpresa desagradável
<ricardotad> posso ter o win8 e o ubunto junto no mesmo computador~
<Elfon> ricardobarbosams: sim...plenamente
<Elfon> mas antes...mais uma vez recomendo o back up
<ricardotad> ok
<ricardotad> vou tentar instalar
<ricardotad> valeu Elfon, famt obrigado pelo link
<ricardotad> obrigado
<Elfon> aí vc pode seguir o tuto postado pelo famt ...basicamente vc baixa um programa pra criar um pendrive bootável...seleciona a iso do ubuntu (ele vai formatar o pendrive....todos os dados do pen drive serão perdidos) e ele faz o resto
<Elfon> depois vc configura o pc pra dar boot com o pendrive....só procurar em um site de busca com o modelo do seu pc
<Elfon> o ubuntu vem preparado para o windows8...não deve ter muita dificuldade
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe se é possível utilizar o cryptkeeper no dropbox, copy ou coisa parecida?
<famt> vi alguns artigos de gente usando encfs com cryptkeeper no dropbox
<Elfon> famt: ele apresenta uma "boa" segurança?
<famt> aí já não sei te dizer, não conheço muito do assunto, me disseram que o dropbox não é muito confiável quanto à privacidade, mas se implementa sua própria camada de encriptação aí o nível de segurança acaba sendo definido por você
<Elfon> famt: acho q vou fazer isso...uso o cryptkeeper e mando encriptado para o dropbox
<Elfon> o problema é que só vou conseguir acessar do pc...vi o boxcryptor...tem pra windows e android...não tem pra linux...é algo interessante...o maior problema é que não sabemos a segurança do algoritmo
<Elfon> portanto....a empresa que criou pode ter todos seus arquivos sem vc perceber...sei lá..sou meio grilado com essas coisas
<Elfon> ricardotad: resolveu?
<bakhtin> olá...
<bakhtin> meu computador trava quando eu utilizo o touchpad. alguém sabe me dizer, se tem como saber se o problema é com o hardware ou é conflito com o SO?
<bakhtin> estou utilizando o Kubuntu
<Emilio_Eiji> bakhtin: trava o pc todo ou só o touch?
<bakhtin> o pc todo
<KingCrimson> Mas é realmente necessário tu utilizares do touch?
<KingCrimson> Se tu utilizares um mouse usb e desabilitar o touch, ele trava?
<KingCrimson> Já fez este teste?!
<fernando_> Boa tarde.
<ike_> boa tarde
<ike_> alguem ja instalou o ikey 2032 no ubuntu
<ike_> ninguem
<renato_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<Guest25093> estou tentando formatar meu pc e agora irei colocar o ubuntu
<Guest25093> ja baixei e gravei um pen drive bootable , mas na hora de ir instalar esta dando erro
<Guest25093> alguem pode ajudar?
<Elfon> Guest25093: como asism?
<Elfon> q erro?
<Guest25093> ele nem comeca a instalacao.... da logo um erro la
<Guest25093> Elfon: ele nem comeca a instalacao... da logo erro...
<Elfon> q erro?
<Elfon> Guest25093: temos que saber que tipo de erro...até para identificarmos se e'algo relacionado a hardware, o sistema ou mesmo a mídia gravada
<fernando_> Boa tarde.
<x_root> boa
<fernando_> Alguém já ouviu falar de um software que grava o que o usuário digita no teclado?
<hggdh> keyloggers
<fernando_> Isso
<fernando_> Existe para Linux?
<BrunoPT> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=linux+keylogger
<fernando_> Putz, levei um lmgtfy na cara, kkk
<hggdh> fernando_: masisto não será discutido por aqui. A única função de um keylogger é, basicamente, fazer algo ilegal.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<psjr> olá
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> astroo-: boas
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> noite
<astroo-> ola
<_Jimmy_> qual linux é bom pra fazer download
<astroo-> gostos...
<_Jimmy_> o ubuntu nao funcionou a internet aqui
<xGrind> _Jimmy_, tenta o mint
<_Jimmy_> qual versao do mint ?
<Creto> qualquer uma dele, ou do manjaro, etc, etc, como disse o astroo- gostos, muitos gostos e por isso só experimentando para ver
<_Jimmy_> quero qualquer um que funcione a internet, porque no ubuntu nao funcionou, tentei em 2 versoes do ubuntu e nao reconheceu a conexao ( a mesma que uso aqui no win7 )
<Creto> qual sua internet _Jimmy_
<_Jimmy_> cable modem
<Creto> oi, gvt net .......
<_Jimmy_> pq ?
<Creto> é conectada como ao seu PC?
<Creto> é só isso que preciso saber
<Creto> cabo ethernet ou usb
<_Jimmy_> ethernet
<_Jimmy_> ethernet é a placa de rede
<_Jimmy_> é a mesma que uso no windows 7, o ubuntu nao reconheceu ( mesmo cabo )
<Creto> pois é meu caro acho muito improvável algum gnu linux não reconhecer qualquer que seja a conexão cabeada
<_Jimmy_> cara, tentei de tudo.. até configurar manualmente pelo terminal
<Creto> você testou em modo live não conectou foi isso
<_Jimmy_> nao, eu instalei to com ele instalado ainda
<_Jimmy_> instalei a versao antiga, e testei a nova com o live
<Creto> foi ao http://ubuntuforum-br.org/ pra pesquisar por lá?
<_Jimmy_> sim
<_Jimmy_> ja digitei varios codigos pra fazer tipo
<_Jimmy_> eth1 up
<Creto> como assim versão antiga e testou a nova
<_Jimmy_> antiga que o suporte dele ta acabando
<_Jimmy_> ai testei a nova pelo cd , pra ver se ia conhecer as placas de rede
<Creto> prmeiro
<_Jimmy_> cara, mostra o nome da placa de rede lá no ubuntu
<_Jimmy_> mas ela fica em preto apagada, e nao conecta nada
<Creto> é melhor sempre baixar as LTS e as mais novas no caso a 14.04
<Creto> hummmmmmmm
<_Jimmy_> eu tenho a 14.04 em iso no dvd
<Creto> você tem mais de uma placa de rede
<_Jimmy_> a onboard queimou no trovao
<_Jimmy_> que seria a eth0
<_Jimmy_> ai fiz eth0 down e up na eth1 que é que está funcionando no windows ( vi pelo mac adress )
<Creto> e qual marca modelo da eth1
<_Jimmy_> o comando pra isso é o LSPCI -K ?
<Creto> pelo gerenciador de rede não deu em nada
<Creto> é ou apenas lspci
<_Jimmy_> pci express gigabit
<Creto> tá e pelo gerenciador de redes o que acontece
<Creto> o ícone que fica no tray
<_Jimmy_> o icone mostra que nao está conectado
<_Jimmy_> me responde uma coisa
<Creto> mas já clicou nele e tentou fuçar por lá mesmo
<_Jimmy_> sim
<_Jimmy_> por lá que eu fiz a conexao cabeada
<_Jimmy_> lá nao detectou nada de gateway/dns/ip
<_Jimmy_> estava no dhcp , ( alguma coisa assim )
<Creto> e pelo terminal diz alguma coisa
<Creto> dhcp automático é melhor assim
<_Jimmy_> entao, mas nao puxou nenhuma informacao
<_Jimmy_> ai manualmente coloquei as mesmas que estao no windows
<_Jimmy_> dns/gateway/mask
<_Jimmy_> nao funcionou tb
<Creto> no terminal digita ai ifconfig -a
<_Jimmy_> no dmesg |grep eth1 aparece link is not ready
<_Jimmy_> preciso reiniciar o pc pra digitar ifconfig -a
<_Jimmy_> vou lá e ja venho, ai anoto o que aparecer e digito aqui pra vc
<Creto> vou ter que sair infelizmente, espero que consiga resolver olha lá no fórum você pode achar que te auxiliae
<_Jimmy_> eu tenho que tipo, ativar a placa de rede
<_Jimmy_> tem algum comando que faz isso ?
<Creto> não a sua net deve estar ligada
<_Jimmy_> como assim ?
<Creto> e só é bem estranho mas sei que no fórum voce resolve isso mais rapido que aqui
<_Jimmy_> ok
<_Jimmy_> como faço para configurar /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Creto> _Jimmy_, basicamente é isso aqui
<Creto> auto lo
<Creto> iface lo inet loopback
<_Jimmy_> auto lo eth0 iface lo inet loopback iface inet eth0 dhcp
<Creto> para abrir ela e configurar rode no terminal isso:
<Creto> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<_Jimmy_> só isso?
<Creto> ai é que tá sabendo que você tem duas placas aqui fica dificil no fórum é bem melhor aqui é um malabarismo doido para postar comandos e arquivos de configuração
<Creto> três linhas no maximo senão tem que ir ao pastebin.com voltar e etc e com a net que tenho aqui ta ruim
<Creto> como ou o que esta vendo lá no /etc/network/interfaces
<Creto> vou repetir é melhor você abrir um tópico no ubuntuforum-br.org ou mesmo só pesquisar por lá que encontra uma solução
<Creto> _Jimmy_, isso aqui foi você que colocou lá no /etc/network/interfaces auto lo eth0 iface lo inet loopback iface inet eth0 dhcp
<Creto> se sim porque esta eth0 se a sua placa é eth1
<_Jimmy_> eu vi isso no forum um cara com um problema semelhante, o cara disse pra ele digitar isso , mas ele nao postou o resultado
<_Jimmy_> vou tentar digitar esse comando
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-02
<Wilbour> Boa noite galera!
<Wilbour> 1º acesso
<Wilbour> queria saber se vcs estão com problemas em atualizar o "bash" devido ao problema de vunerabilidade (ShellShot) em distros antigas, como 12.10 ou 11.04?
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, E como você está tentando atualizar?
<Daekdroom> Wilbour, 12.10 e 11.04 não têm mais suporte oficial.
<astroo-> ola
<Wilbour> tentei com base aqui: https://shellshocker.net/
<Wilbour> mas, nestas distros, como o repositório (11.04) não está mais disponível, tentei compilar na mão e não vai
<Wilbour> acho que vai ser necessário dar um do-release-upgrade -d (atualizar o SO) né?
<Daekdroom> Mas a versão para qual você quer atualizar também não tem suporte, acho.
<Wilbour> é
<Wilbour> acho q isso
<Wilbour> acho q não dá nem pra contornar!
<Wilbour> outra coisa...
<Wilbour> mesmo qndo vc consegue atualizar, ainda ocorre que existem duas vunerabilidades ex.:
<Wilbour> ficou com duas: CVE-2014-7186 (redir_stack bug): VULNERABLE e CVE-2014-7187 (nested loops off by one): VULNERABLE
<ubotu-br> The redirection implementation in parse.y in GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (out-of-bounds array access and application crash) or possibly have unspecified other impact via crafted use of here documents, aka the "redir_stack" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7186)
<ubotu-br> Off-by-one error in the read_token_word function in parse.y in GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (out-of-bounds array access and application crash) or possibly have unspecified other impact via deeply nested for loops, aka the "word_lineno" issue. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7187)
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, O servidor Linux que você está tentando atualizar é um servidor web?
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, Ele serve HTTP?
<Wilbour> sim
<Wilbour> sim
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, O site ele ele serve foi desenvolvido por você ou alguém da sua equipe?
<Wilbour> da minha equipe
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, Em qual linguagem, PHP?
<Wilbour> PHP
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, No código fonte desse site/sistema, vocês estão usando alguma destas funções do PHP: exec, shell_exec ou escapeshellcmd?
<Wilbour> em um servidor que não é WEB, essa atualização também  é válida? ou seja, é bom realiza-la?
<Wilbour> não sei te responder se estao usando estas funções!
<Wilbour> foi mal
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, Dá um grep -r no código fonte para procurar ou consulte seus programadores.
<Wilbour> nem tenho como ver com o pessoal pois eles já foram, só amanha
<Wilbour> ok
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, Se não estiverem em uso em todo o código fonte, as páginas dinâmicas em PHP não terão como ser exploradas pelo shellshock.
<KurtKraut> Wilbour, Porque esses são os comandos do PHP que chamam o bash. Se o bash não é chamado em todo o seu site e no site você não usa CGI, a vulnerabilidade não tem como ser explorada
<Wilbour> ok KurtKraut, entendi. Com o grep não achei nada, então posso ficar tranquilo!
<Wilbour> valeu!
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut, cara
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut, como alguém usa um servidor web desatualizado
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut, versão 11
<Geese_Howard> KurtKraut, 2 anos se passaram e agora querem atualizar
<Geese_Howard> jesus
<Geese_Howard> haja botnet para me encher as paciência depois
<frfjr> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Deer> bom dia a tds
<Deer> gostaria de tirar uma dúvida
<Deer> tenho o ubuntu 12.04 LTS e quero instalar em cima do mesmo a 14.04, eu perderia arquivos armazenados em disco?
<Neto_> bom dia
<Neto_> tenho problema com o Ubuntu One
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> opa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe como funciona o owncloud?
<Vitor> alguem por ai?
<DanShin> Alguem sabe um bom kernel?
<BrunoPT> qual é o problema do kernel padrão?
<DanShin> Alguem sabe um bom kernel?
<hggdh> Linux é um bom kernel; BSD também
<hggdh> DanShin: se não tivermos mais detalhes do que desejas, não podemos, realmente, responder
<DanShin> hggdh, é que eu atualizei o kernel pra uma versal 16.3 e ta dando muitos bugs
<hggdh> DanShin: não existe versao 16.3
<DanShin> hggdh, https://www.kernel.org/
<DanShin> 3.16.3
<hggdh> DanShin: qual tuma versão de Ubuntu?
<DanShin> 14.04
<DanShin> hggdh ,14.04
<hggdh> DanShin: 3.16.3 não é um kernel disponível para o 14.04 (ainda)
<DanShin> hggdh, ta instalado aqui kkkkkkkkk. Sabe algum bom pra mudar?
<hggdh> DanShin: volte ao kernel padrão do 14.04
<DanShin> hggdh, ja viu esse site? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hggdh> DanShin: sim, conheço (fazia QA nos kernels do Ubuntu)
<DanShin> hggdh, qual a versão padrao que vem o ubuntu?
<hggdh> mas estes são kernels *experimentais*
<DanShin> hggdh, é que não sei volta pro padrao.
<hggdh> DanShin: padrão para o 14.04 (agora): Ubuntu 3.13.0-36.63-generic 3.13.11.6
<DanShin> hggdh, obrigado ;D
<Guest87079> Olá, tudo bem? Eu baixei do site a versão Salamander e gostaria de saber se basta eu colocar num CD ou Pendrive para rodar SEM INSTALAR...
<julianofischer> Guest87079 sim, você consegue!
<hggdh> só um detalhe -- não mais é suportada...
<Guest87079> apenas arrasto o arquivo no pen e peço o boot via USB no micro, correto?
<julianofischer> Guest87079 você pode criar um pendrive inicializável... existem alguns aplicativos que fazem isso... eu utilizo unetbootin
<julianofischer> Guest87079 copiar e colar não vai resolver seu problema.
<Guest87079> ahhhh entendi... estou num mac... tem aplicativo que produz este método? PEN DRIVE INICIALIZÁVEL.
<Guest87079> é assim que procuro na internet?
<julianofischer> Guest87079 sim, além disso como o hggdh disse, essa versão já não oferece mais suporte... é aconselhável que você baixe a versão 14.04  ou até a 12.04
<julianofischer> Vocẽ pode ver o ciclo de vida das versões aqui: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Guest87079> ok, muito grato!!!
<DanShin> eu vi que saiu o ubuntu 14.04.1, se eu quiser instalar ele vou ter formatar do zero? Ou pode simplesmente atualizar?
<hggdh> DanShin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade vai coloca-lo no 14.04.1
<hggdh> (se já estás no 14.04)
<DanShin> hggdh, obrigado ;D
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem pode me dar um help com owncloud?
<hggdh> Elfon: nunca usei, lamento
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> acho que vou ficar no copy mesmo :(
<Elfon> não que seja ruim...mas parece que o owncloud tem integração com o kde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<getulio> hi
<getulio> boa tarde
<getulio> é o seguinte estou precisando de ajuda
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<mirqui> fala
<getulio> instalei o ubuntu 14.04
<mirqui> e dai ?
<getulio> mais gostaria de acessar o outros pcs da minha rede
<mirqui> remotamente ?
<getulio> não
<getulio> os dados das outras maquinas
<getulio> tipo compartilhamento de arquivos e impressoras
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<getulio> baixar isso nos programas
<mirqui> não entendi
<mirqui> o hggdh é um usuário experiente
<getulio> quer que te adciono no skype é isso?
<mirqui> mais do que eu :)
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<Guest87079> Olá, qual um bom software para máquina virtual windows?
<mirqui> o hggdh pode tye ajudar melhor
<getulio> ah tá
<getulio> e como que faço
<mirqui> vai no prvt dele ou pede ajuda por aqui mesmo
<getulio> como que faço isso
<getulio> rsrsrs
<mirqui> ahaha tem a coluna na direita com os users , não tem ?
<Guest87079> Olá, qual um bom software para máquina virtual windows?
<mirqui> então , acha hggdh e clica nele
<julianofischer> Guest87079 virtualbox ou vmware
<Guest87079> Grato Juliano!
<florisberto> Sou novo aqui! Alguém me ajuda em como instalar o Ubunto através de flash drive.
<florisberto> ?
<mirqui> usb ?
<florisberto> isso
<florisberto> pen drive
<mirqui> faz um pendrive bottavel
<mirqui> uma imagem iso e instala
<mirqui> é simples
<florisberto> com qual programa? o que eu uso não tah funcionando pra transformar o iso que baixei aqui pelo site
<mirqui> tenta o site baixaki
<mirqui> na pesquisa digita pen drive bottavel
<mirqui> bootavel
<florisberto> ta ok. obg
<mirqui> de nada :)
<hggdh> florisberto: unetbootin funciona
<florisberto> o universal usb installer funciona?
<florisberto> acabei de baixar pelo baixaki
<bakhtinjf> olá, amigos!
<bakhtinjf> =D
<bakhtinjf> alguem poderia me ajudar em um problema que estou com o Kubuntu!
<bakhtinjf> quando eu utilizo o touchpad meu computador simplesmente trava.
<bakhtinjf> gostaria de saber se tem como saber se o problema é de hardware ou é com o SO.
<mvcirino> bakhtinjf trava inclusive ao utilizar no modo live-cd ?
<bakhtinjf> não testei.
<bakhtinjf> é pq ja to usando o kubuntu a um bom tempo.
<bakhtinjf> e sempre utilizei um mouse usb
<bakhtinjf> de vez em quando eu tenho que utilizar o touchpad e ele traba.
<bakhtinjf> *trava
<bakhtinjf> passei um bom tempo utilizando o Xubuntu e também tive esse problema.
<mvcirino> Tenta com o live-cd mesmo. Pode ser HW, pois se deu o mesmo problema com xfce e kde ... não me parece SW
<bakhtinjf> estranho =//
<bakhtinjf> não tem nenhum comando que eu consiga descobrir se eh um conflito ?
<mvcirino> não sei... mas vi que tem um pacote chamado kde-touchpad. Tem ele instalado ?
<bakhtinjf> não
<mvcirino> bakhtinjf dá uma olhada na saida do comando dmesg. Dai tem que investigar
<mvcirino> alguma coisa do tipo dmesg|grep -i touchpad ...
<bakhtinjf> nao deu
<mvcirino> Eu faria o seguite ... live-cd ... instalar o kde-touchpad... usar e se não der erro, instalar no pc
<Lefthanded> Boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-03
<Silva_> Boa noite
<Silva_> Gostaria muito de receber um cd para fazer um teste
<Silva_> eMeu nom e é Silvano da Silva Rocha
<Silva_> Endereço: Rua Avelino Alves Pereira, n 591
<Silva_> Barra Mansa, RJ
<Silva_> Cep: 27.343-020
<mercurie> Pera aí jovem, faça isso não
<Silva_> Desde ja agradeço.
<Silva_> oi
<mercurie> não deve ter ninguém da canonical pra te enviar um cd não hausuhasuh
<astroo-> ola
<Silva_> a sim.
<mercurie> tá querendo um cd pra instalar o ubuntu? se for a gente pode te mandar um link pra baixar a imagem
<Silva_> como faço isso
<astroo-> se nao tens boa net
<Silva_> ok
<astroo-> pede a 1 amigo para por a versao usb pen que da no mesmo
<Silva_> Estou numa sala de bate papo?
<astroo-> no maior sistema de conversas em grupo do mundo
<Silva_> que legal
<Silva_> pensei que estava tc com o suporte
<mercurie> kkkkkkkkk aqui são os próprios usuários que dão suporte uns aos outros
<Silva_> Isso é bom
<Silva_> Nunca utilizei esse sistema
<Silva_> ja ouvi muitos amigos falarem dele
<mercurie> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Silva_> Estou abrindo
<mercurie> Silva, esse é o link para baixar a versão 32 bits. Vai baixar a imagem do DVD, aí você usa algum programa pra gravar ele numa mídia ou fazer um pen drive bootável, o que for mais fácil pra você
<Silva_> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso e tem o ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Silva_> qual eu baixo
<Silva_> Qual dos dois eu posso baixa: ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso e tem o ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<mercurie> Silva, depende, se teu processador tem suporte a 64 bits e da quantidade de RAM. Tendo suporte a 64 e mais de 3GB de RAM pega a com amd64
<alvaro_> Silva seu processador é 32 ou 64 bits
<mercurie> se você desconhece essa informação pega a i386 que vai funcionar independente disso
<alvaro_> estou com a versão 64 tenho 4 gigas de RAM ele reconhece só 3.2
<Silva_> Meu processador é de 64bits
<alvaro_> sim
<mercurie> Pegue a versão amd64 Silva
<Rudolf> Silva_: nunca, de maneira nenhuma coloque seu endereço ou qualquer dado pessoal aqui
<Silva_> Por que tem tanta gente online
<Rudolf> Silva_: de preferência em nenhum outro lugar da internet que seja inseguro
<Rudolf> Silva_: sempre desconfie de tudo e de todos
<alvaro_> pois como pode saber quem está vendo seu endereço
<Silva_> o que vocês estão fazendo?
<Rudolf> Silva_: eu to estudando estatística e você?
<alvaro_> estamos te abrindo os olhos
<alvaro_> ???
<astroo-> eu procurar boas noticias
<alvaro_> estou mixando musicas
<Silva_> Como falei pensei que era suporte
<alvaro_> aqui não é suporte
<Silva_> é a primeira vez que entro aqui
<astroo-> e o suporte sem compromisso e anonimo
<Silva_> todos estão vendo meu endereço, isso é ruim.
<mercurie> e voluntário rsrs
<alvaro_> mais ou menos
<alvaro_> rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro_> 53 no total
<astroo-> deste a morada toda
<Rudolf> kkkk
<Rudolf> e deus sabe o que passa na cabeça de cada loco aqui
<Silva_> e não tem como eu tirar?
<astroo-> loco ainda va la
<astroo-> malucos e que e pessimo
<alvaro_> não tem como rsrsrsrsrs
<Silva_> vixi,
<alvaro_> já estou indo rsrsrsrsrsrs
<astroo-> ate
<alvaro_> rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<Silva_> valeu pessoal
<alvaro_> brincadeirinha
<Silva_> até
<alvaro_> não moro no RIO
<mercurie> Conseguiu baixar a imagem do ubuntu, Silva?
<Silva_> 15%
<Silva_> a internet aqui é uma MercADORIA.
<alvaro_> net boa
<alvaro_> lido com uma pior
<alvaro_> rsrsrsrs
<Silva_> aqui não tem net.
<Silva_> ainda
<Silva_> so no Centro da Cidade
<alvaro_> via 3g
<alvaro_> esta baixando via 3G?
<Silva_> Ainda não
<alvaro_> que internet é essa então ?
<alvaro_> cabo, rádio ou o que ?
<Silva_> Aqui é internet da oi
<alvaro_> 3G ?
<mercurie> Se for discada no meu tempo não era assim não hsuauhasuh
<Silva_> não é discada
<Silva_> é uma M depois da discada
<Silva_> só libera 1G de velocidade
<Silva_> velox
<Silva_> Falam que é Velox
<Silva_> essa porcaria
<astroo-> https://kiwiirc.com/client  usa esse site para vir aqui que e mais facil e so escolher o nick e canal
<Silva_> rsrsrsrsrs, só rindo.
<Rudolf> dk_millares: e ae revoltado
<dk_millares> boa noite
<z3br0id3> Alguem tem alguma solução pro netflix ??
<astroo-> dk_millares  ola
<AldoRaine> sim
<AldoRaine> http://www.talesam.org/blog/netflix-nativo-no-linux-sem-plugins/
<AldoRaine> funfando 100% aqui
<z3br0id3> wooowww valeu
<z3br0id3> vou testar
<AldoRaine> z3br0id3: segue a prova http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/i1572492
<z3br0id3> aqui nao funfou
<AldoRaine> já fizestes ?
<z3br0id3> yes
<AldoRaine> vc usa Ubuntu mesmo?
<z3br0id3> sim
<AldoRaine> quando vc instalou vc acessou pelo ícone que foi criado no menu?
<AldoRaine> nele tem um script que ajusta o chrome unstable pra acessar o netflix sem problema
<DanShin> Alguem sabe como instalar um ambiente android, aqui no linux, para acessar Whats App, Clash of Clans e etc?
<Geese_Howard> ai jesus
<DanShin> ;D S2
<astroo-> misturar o melhor sistema com o pior
<astroo-> e "divertido"
<DanShin> Preciso abrir meu whats app no pc, tem outra solução? ;x
<astroo-> com o windows existe
<DanShin> credo, volto pra la, nem a pau kkk
<astroo-> usa dual boot
<DanShin> ja to conseguindo, instalei um emulador ;)
<DanShin> obrigado ;D
<DanShin> deixa eu ver aqui se os americanos sabem outra coisa melhor, vai que...
<astroo-> americanos...
<Geese_Howard> ummm
<Geese_Howard> DanShin, bancou o foda agora hein!!!!
<Geese_Howard> DanShin, whatsapp rola no pidgin
<Geese_Howard> DanShin, mas cuidado que usando no pidgin, desabilita o do celular
<DanShin> Geese_Howard, esse programa parece muito fera mano. Obrigado pela dica, vou estudar ele aqui. Vlw mesmo ;D
<astroo-> e dos programas mais populares de bate papo porque aceita muitos sistemas
<DanShin> Tenho um mês usando o linux, e me surpreendo todo dia, com o conhecimento dessa galera aqui. Só gente fera nesse chat kkk
<astroo-> cof cof eu nao uso so tenho 1 super projeto gratis para ele
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Você me lembrou o Fausto Silva falando :D Ô loco bicho!
<DanShin> kkkkkkkkkkk
<DanShin> Só fiquei bolado ainda, por que não consegui configurar meu mouse direito. Maldita synapse que não funciona aqui ;/
<DanShin> Alguém sabe dizer, se a canonical ainda vai lançar um telefone com ubuntu?
<Jordan_> Olá
<DanShin> Jordan, olá ;D
<Jordan_> alguem sabe comoposso adiquiri o Cd do ubutu
<Jordan_> ou só tem para baixa
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> esta tudo no site do ubuntu
<Jordan_> Tentei entrar e não achei
<astroo-> ve em help
<Jordan_> A pg do qual adiquiria o cd fecha
<Jordan_> na a hora  em que acesso
<DanShin> Jordan, shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<DanShin> Algum de vocês manja de escreve textos em latex?
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Eu mas tô muito cansado para transmitir qualquer tipo de ajuda :D
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Minha bíblia é essa daqui: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<DanShin> KurtKraut, só queria saber se vale mesmo apena aprender, da sua opinião suscinta se não for encomodo? ;D
<DanShin> astroo, boa noite ;D
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Se você vai escrever textos longos, com muitas revisões, com múltiplos autores (desde que eles saibam LaTeX), é outra vida.
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Se dependesse de mim eu só aceitava ser co-autor se o outro autor usasse LaTeX e usássemos git no texto.
<DanShin> KurtKraut, perfeito! Vou começar a aprender essa linguagem então. Obrigado!
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Da
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Ljtr
<KurtKraut> arght!
<KurtKraut> DanShin, Outra coisa que gosto é que ele me ajuda a estruturar o texto: em seções, capítulos, referências de entre-páginas... fica lindo. Tudo fica com cara de laudo técnico :D
<DanShin> KurtKraut, eu curso engenharia e sou engajado em pesquisas, sempre tenho que escrever artigos e o word para simbologia numerica é uma ... , Ai fiquei sabendo do latex, dizem que é muito pratico. Verdade?
<KurtKraut> DanShin, vai mudar sua vida.
<DanShin> KurtKraut, ai sim! ehuehuehe
<Claus> Olá
<Claus> Alguém poderia dá uma ajuda?
<Claus> A ultima versão do Ubuntu não reconhece a instalação do windows 8.1.. alguém teria a solução?
<marcelo2015> olá bom dia, algulém dispoível para me ajudar ?
<mvcirino> o/
<jxajroad> Alô gente! Estou pesquisando como criptografo meu HD externo usando o GParted. Alguém pode me ajudar com isso?
<jxajroad> :-(
<mvcirino> <jxajroad> , leu este artigo ? http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Montar-e-Criptografar-HD-Externo
<jxajroad> :-)
<jxajroad> oi mvcirino!!! :-)
<jxajroad> perai..acho que li sim... perai
<Neto> bom dia a tds
<jxajroad> então...peguei esse artigo sim mas não entendi nada :-(
<Neto> como eu uso o cheat engine em jogos no ubuntu 14.04?
<jxajroad> O artigo diz par usar o dm_crypt mas eu to tentando usar o Gparted no modo gráfico, entende?
<mvcirino> mas o gparted é modo gráfico mesmo.
<jxajroad> hmmm ok ok..mas como eu uso esse dm_crypt?
<mvcirino> item 4 do tutorial
<jxajroad> no artigo que vc mandou mostra só comandos.
<jxajroad> item 4? deixa eu ver aqui...
<jxajroad> Se você utilizou no GParted, a formatação ext3 ou ext4, deve informar abaixo no comando /sbin/mkfs, o restante da linha permanece igual.
<jxajroad> Veja no final da linha de comando, que o dispositivo é referenciado pelo apelido hdseguro.
<jxajroad> ???
<jxajroad> onde eu informo esse comando?
<mvcirino> Recomendo que vc siga o passo a passo e depois poste as dúvidas.
<Neto> estão muito oucupados?
<jxajroad> ok...obrigado.
<kryss> sou iniciante no UBuntu e instalei o mais recente porém quando instalo o Chrome por exemplo o icone fica lá mas quando eu clico nada acontece, como resolver ??
<andre___> ola boa tarde
<andre___> falo de Portugal
<andre___> Lisboa
<andre___> preciso de um suporte
<kryss> Boa tarde
<kryss> alguém que possa responder minha questao ??
<andre___> estou instalando o Ubuntu 14.04 e antes de finalizar a instalação aparece uma mensagem: ting system without full network configuration ubuntu
<f4lk0n> kryss
<mvcirino> <kryss> provavelmente fatou alguma coisa. Abre o terminal e digita: sudo apt-get -f install. Este comando vai instalar alguma dependencia que esteja faltando
<f4lk0n> tenta abrir ele pelo terminal e vê se mostra algum erro
<f4lk0n> pelo terminal digita: google-chrome
<kryss> ok
<mvcirino> <andre___> não entendi o erro... Tá faltando informação, não?
<kryss> f4lk0n atualizou e removeu algumas coisa porem ao digitar google-chrome diz que uma janela foi aberta mas nao dá pra ver nada,no alt tab dá pra ver o chrome aberto mas clico em cima e nada
<andre___> reiniciei o sistema com iso na gaveta de dvd
<mvcirino> andre___, se a mensagem for: "booting system without full network configuration" é porque você está sem rede/internet...Pode ser que a placa de rede não foi reconhecida. É rede por cabo ou por wireless ?
<andre___> wireless
<mvcirino> Muito provavelmente é driver.
<mvcirino> Tem como testar no cabo ?
<mvcirino> ou rodar o comando dmesg |grep wlan0
<jxajroad> oi gente! Vejam, eu to tentando criptografar um HD externo com o GParted e estou tentando acompanhar o site: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Montar-e-Criptografar-HD-Externo....
<jxajroad> no passo 2 diz pra entrar no terminal tty1 e dar o comando fdisk -l  para aparecer /dev/sdc1 ou sdc2..mas não aparece nada.
<jxajroad> alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<mvcirino> Si. Você abre o terminal .... Depois digita sudo fdisk -l
<mvcirino> porque a operação com disco só pode ser executado como root. Por isso a necessidade do sudo
<mvcirino> senão qualquer usuário comum destruiria as partições por falta de conhecimento ou por sacanagem mesmo ;)
<jxajroad> ??
<jxajroad> ah é?
<jxajroad> Mas o site que vc me indicou não diz isso.
<jxajroad> então tenho que colocar sudo antes do comando fdisk -l?
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad> opa..funcionou! :-)
<andre___> iso na gaveta e apertei f8 agora tenho uma f1 f2 f3 f4 f5 f6 e install ubuntu- check disc for defects -
<jxajroad> ele reconheceu como /dev/sdb
<mvcirino> andre__, lê cada uma das opções do f1 f2 f3 f4 e f5... Uma delas deve ser para iniciar o sistema....
<andre___> apertei a opçao chsk disc f2
<andre___> agora tenho na  umas linhas verdes na tela no centro o logo com o nome ubuntu e abaixo F1 F2 F3 F4 F5 am ar F 6
<jxajroad> Olá! Estou tentando criptografar um pendrive e um HD usando o Gparted usando o site http://tagesuhu.wordpress.com/2009/10/12/como-criptografar-um-disco-removivel-com-luks/
<jxajroad> mas na hora que eu estou no passo 2 o terminal vem com esta resposta: http://pastebin.com/9jgXJ7YD
<jxajroad> alguém pode  me dizer como eu resolvo isso?
<jxajroad> (obrigado mvcirino, vc me ajudou muito)
<jxajroad> queria criptografar o HD externo que tenho e por uma senha.
<mvcirino> desmonta ele primeiro. sudo umount /dev/sdb1. Depois roda os comandos de novo
<jxajroad> opa...ok.
<jxajroad> Opa..parece que agora deu!!! :-)
<jxajroad> puts! Agora não aceita a senha e não abre mais o Pendrive :-(
<jxajroad> puts :-( vou ter que formatar isto né?
<jxajroad> Pelo menos eu fiz backup das besteirinhas que eu tinha no pendrive...isso não é problema.
<jxajroad> agora ele dá esta outra mensagem http://pastebin.com/QwkwS5iz
<mvcirino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453230/how-to-open-an-encrypted-usb-on-other-ubuntu-box
<jxajroad> obrigado mvcirino..mas tem como formatar o pendrive e colocar os arquivos de volta né?
<mvcirino> gparted ... exclui a partição, cria de novo ... acho que vai dar certo
<jxajroad> estou tentando entender o site que vc me mandou. Está em inglês e meu inglês é péssimo.
<jxajroad> Engraçado que eu abri o pendrive com o Gparted e e le tem um ponto de exclamação em cima do pendrive e diz que....
<jxajroad> Ainda não há suporte a LUKS (Linux Unified Key Setup).
<jxajroad> E agora? Como formato este Pendrive de 4GB? Acho que embananou tudo aqui :-(
<mvcirino> jxajroad não conheço o LUKS mas então acho que tem que decriptografar o pendrive antes de formatar.
<jxajroad> Puts...e como descriptografa, mvcirino?
<mvcirino> não conheço o LUKS. Googleia ... ;)
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad> só falta eu perder o pendrive tb..mas...bem...tenho que me acostumar....estou no meu inferno astral mesmo :-(
<Elfon> jxajroad: se não tiver nada importante vc pode recriar a tabela de partição...isso faz no gparted mesmo
<mvcirino> Perder o pendrive não perde mesmo...
<mvcirino> Não li tudo mas parece um bom ponto de referência. http://www.cyberciti.biz/hardware/howto-linux-hard-disk-encryption-with-luks-cryptsetup-command/
<jxajroad> não sei o que aconteceu com isto que agora não consigo usar mais o pendrive :-(
<jxajroad> Tomara que não perca o pendrive.
<jxajroad> não dá pra formatar o pendrive pelo Gparted assim mesmo, mvcirino?
<jxajroad> ou seu lá..formatar de qualquer jeito?
<mvcirino> No Gparted não consegue excluir a partição ? e pelo fdisk ?
<mvcirino> No gparted vai no menu Dispositivo - Criar tabela de Partição como o Elfon falou.
<jxajroad> já tentei.
<jxajroad> não exclui mais nada.
<jxajroad> opa..ah sim..to vendo o comentario do Elfon agora..desculpe.
<jxajroad> recriar tabela de particão como?
<jxajroad> no Gparted? vou ver.
<jxajroad> no Gparted, quando vou no menu Partição, vejo que quase todos os ítens estão desabilitados.
<jxajroad> Só 4 estão habilitados: redimensionar, desmontar, gerenciar e informações.
<jxajroad> tentei ir em redimencionar mas ele não permite.
<mvcirino> No gparted vai no menu Dispositivo - Criar tabela de Partição. Tem como ?
<jxajroad> ok
<jxajroad> ok...o menu Dispositivo tem duas opções
<jxajroad> deu uma mensagem aqui..perai..vou mostrar
<jxajroad> http://pastebin.com/NGY183Qe
<jxajroad> criar tabela de particão?
<jxajroad> quando clico nessa opção a mensagem que vem é esta que mostrei a você.
<mvcirino> Desmonta ele antes...
<jxajroad> hmmm ok
<mvcirino> Use as opções do menu Partição, tais como desmontar ....
<jxajroad> opa...deu! :-)
<jxajroad> desmontei via terminal mesmo..deixa..já deu.
<jxajroad> agora ele disse que vai apagar tudo que tem no disco sdb inteiro!!
<mvcirino> Se o sdb é o seu pendrive, é isso mesmo...
<jxajroad> ele oferece opções para partições msdos..etc....qual vc recomenda?
<mvcirino> msdos
<jxajroad> tem aix amiga..e outras.
<jxajroad> mas ok vamos no que vc recomendou.
<jxajroad> ok...foi
<jxajroad> mas ficou tudo cinza.
<mvcirino> Agora vc vai criar a partição...
<jxajroad> hmmm bom...
<jxajroad> o hd tem 4GB
<jxajroad> abri novo e diz aqui: criar nova partição
<mvcirino> isso
<jxajroad> espaço livre antes (MB): 1
<jxajroad> novo tamanho (MB): 0
<jxajroad> Alinhar para: MB
<jxajroad> criar como: particão primaria
<mvcirino> isso
<jxajroad> sistema de arquivos: ext4
<mvcirino> Coloca FAT32
<jxajroad> rótulo pode ser meu nome, né?
<mvcirino> rótulo pode ser pendrive ou um nome qualquer.
<jxajroad> mas o tamanho não devia ser 4GB?
<jxajroad> ok..rótulo é facil mas o que me intriga é o tamanho..aqui diz que o máximo é 3818MB não devia ser 4000MB?
<mvcirino> Não
<mvcirino> O tamnho está correto
<jxajroad> bom..deixa pra lá...acho que entendi....
<jxajroad> vou adicionar
<jxajroad> ok..foi! :-)
<jxajroad> voltou ao normal?
<mvcirino> Sim.
<mvcirino> Tira ele e pluga de novo pra ver se acessa
<jxajroad> puts mas tá estranho ainda
<jxajroad> aqui diz:
<jxajroad> /dev/sdb1 (verde) fat32 jxajro 3,73 usado 7,46MB livre 3,72
<mvcirino> Tá certinho
<jxajroad> 3,72GB
<mvcirino> É isso mesmo
<jxajroad> ???
<jxajroad> mas não devia estar vazio?
<mvcirino> Ele está vazio
<mvcirino> livre 3,72
<jxajroad> aqui diz que tem 7,46MB usado!!!
<mvcirino> isso. tá certo
<jxajroad> mas é 4GB mvcirino!!
<jxajroad> está usado com o que?
<mvcirino> FCom a tabela de partição
<jxajroad> nhaaa! tá bom!!!!
<jxajroad> queria tentar criptografar agora...
<mvcirino> vc não entende de disco, de partição, de Bytes e essas coisas... Precisa aprender os conceitos básicos antes de se aventurar com coisas mais complexas
<jxajroad> to tentando fazer isso com o pendrive antes de tentar o HD externo
<mvcirino> Recomendo que não faça
<jxajroad> sim mvcirino :-(
<mvcirino> até aprender o básico do básico.
<jxajroad> vou ver se procuro alguém aqui na minha vizinhança que possa criptografar este HD externo pra mim então via Window pelo menos.
<jxajroad> pqp!! perdi tudo que tinha no pendrive de qualquer jeito! :-( a sorte é que não era nada de suma importância!
<jxajroad> bom..deixa pra lá.
<jxajroad> vou procurar alguém pra me ajudar nisso.
<DanShin> kurtkraut, e ae mano ;D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<z3br0id3> aloha ubuntero ^
<chuim> 0_O
<z3br0id3> foi-se UHUHAUAHU
<chuim> platao o.o
<chuim> daqui a pouco entra o heródoto, euclides e sócrates
<z3br0id3> HAUAHUAHAUHAUHAA
<z3br0id3> é tenso cara...
<z3br0id3> tenho que atualizar o dropbox... apt-get update dropbox  ??
<platao> chuim nao espalha, vc viu que obrigaram o mano socrates a tomar cicuta...ele nao queria..se borrou todo...ai tive que inventar uma hestoria para o cara nao ficar mal na fita!
<Rudolf> z3br0id3: conseguiu o netflix?
<Rudolf> z3br0id3: naquele guia de ontem faltou um detalhe
<Rudolf> z3br0id3: estou usando agora
<Lucas_> oi
<Lucas_> como vejo porno no linux
<chora> rapazzzzzz
<chora> depois de uns 15 anos
<astroo-> voltaste?
<chora> entro no irc novamente
<chora> puts
<chora> passei madrugadas
<chora> na discada
<chora> com a brasnet
<astroo-> e ate hoje nao existe nada melhor que o sistema irc
<chora> vem ca
<chora> e qual o server mais uilizado por brasileiros ?
<AldoRaine> provavelmente aqui a Freenode
<astroo-> so pode ser freenode
<astroo-> enquanto nao houver o meu projeto gratis
<AldoRaine> conta o teu projeto lá no #vivaolinux
<AldoRaine> aliás, no ##debian-br
<astroo-> no privado
<astroo-> #vivaolinux  tem la 1 ditadpr e estou banido ha meses
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-04
<astroo-> Researcher Takes Wraps off Two Undisclosed Shellshock Vulnerabilities in Bash  https://threatpost.com/researcher-takes-wraps-off-two-undisclosed-shellshock-vulnerabilities-in-bash/108674
<Sh4dow> alguem poderia me ajudar ??
<Sh4dow> estou com  umas duvidas sobre o Ubuntu
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Sh4dow> valeu..
<Sh4dow> orbigado
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> poe a duvida...
<Sh4dow> como faço parea instalar programas  no ubuntu, fora da centra d programas ??
<Sh4dow> qual arquivo devo executar para fazer a instaalção ??
<astroo-> ja pode ser "tarde" na hora mas logo ves
<Sh4dow> ok..
<Sh4dow> sem problemnas...rs
<astroo-> Sh4dow  ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<bobel> Bom dia! Estou com um problema grave em meu notebook. Após a máquina acordar do modo Suspender, ela fica ligada por alguns segundos (mais ou menos uns 30) e em seguida desliga de forma brusca. Como se tivesse desconectado a bateria. Esse problema não acontecia quando eu utilizava Windows. Alguém tem alguma dica para solucionar o problema?
<Ary_Mainart> opa
<Ary_Mainart> cadê a lista de usuários?
<Ary_Mainart> usando xchat
<Ary_Mainart> achei
<Ary_Mainart> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<Ary_Mainart> novato aki galera
<Ary_Mainart> beleza com todo mundo?
<Ary_Mainart> tom precisando de um help com o conky
<Ary_Mainart> alguém pode ajudar?
<[Angelll]> alguém afim de dar uma força?
<[Angelll]> to precisando de ajuda com o conky no ubuntu
<[Angelll]> instalei seguindo o tuto do site oficial e a interface no desktop está ficando desconfigurada
<[Angelll]> como se tivesse uma coisa em cima da outra
<[Angelll]> quem pode ajudar????
<AldoRaine> opa
<AldoRaine> manda um screenshot aí
<AldoRaine> quando vc usa o conky puro ele não tem uma aparência bonita não
<AldoRaine> eu quando usava ambiente GTK usava esse conky aqui http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=92328
<[Angelll]> ta na mão
<[Angelll]> aceita o print aí cara
<AldoRaine> faz tempo que aceitei
<AldoRaine> DCC é meio paia
<AldoRaine> manda numa hospedagem de imagens da vida
<AldoRaine> aliás
<AldoRaine> testa o link que te passei
<AldoRaine> conky colors é muito bonito
<[Angelll]> me fala um site ai q posso postar isso
<[Angelll]> achei um aki
<[Angelll]> http://pt-br.tinypic.com/r/xn66p3/8
<[Angelll]> ta aí o print
<AldoRaine> aham
<AldoRaine> já vi
<[Angelll]> instalei esse ai
<[Angelll]> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/12/install-hgm-hudnet-conky-in-ubuntulinux.html
<[Angelll]> e ta desse jeito
<[Angelll]> como faço pra consertar?
<AldoRaine> cara, não faço idéia
<AldoRaine> kkkk
<[Angelll]> rsrsrsrs
<[Angelll]> ta
<[Angelll]> pra mim instalar o q vc me passou preciso remover o que eu instalei primeiro
<[Angelll]> aquestão é: como faço isso??????????
<[Angelll]> eu não tenho a menor idéia
<AldoRaine> quando vc instalar ele vai sobrescrever o código do .conkyrc
<[Angelll]> hummmmmmm
<Neto> e ai meu povo boas
<Neto> o atual windows 10 esta vindo com directx 12, e no ubuntu 14.04.1 vem com qual?
<mvcirino> O que é directx 12 ?
<mvcirino> Volta Neto ... Me explica aí kkkkk
<Ricardo> opa
<Guest98304> ola
<Guest98304> ola
<Guest98304> tem alguem de suporte aqui :
<Guest98304> ola
<mvcirino> Suporte eu não sei.. Mas dependendo da dúvida .. Diga ai Ricardo
<Guest98304> opa
<Guest98304> eh que eu atualizei o para a versçao 14.04
<Guest98304> o Ubuntu nao abre mais
<Guest98304> eu queria uma dica para recuperar....sem ter q fazer tudo do zero
<mvcirino> Não abre nada ? Nem tela de login ? Tem acesso ao login no terminal ?
<Guest98304> soh o login
<Guest98304> eu tentei me logar via terminal mas nao autentica
<mvcirino> dá qual erro ?
<Guest98304> nenhum...soh diz que detectou um erro....e com a opcao de ok apenas
<Guest98304> depois do ok fica na tela do Ubuntu e não acontece mais nada
<mvcirino> Dai fica dificil. Sem mensagem de erro, sem login até no terminal... Com root, via terminal, dá o mesmo erro
<mvcirino> ?
<mvcirino> Aperta CONTROL ALT F3 ... Dai vai cair no terminal
<Guest98304> vou tentar
<mvcirino> dai faz o login e digita startx... dai deve dar uma mensagem de erro para subbir a interface grafica
<Guest98304> isso antes do login...
<mvcirino> primeiro o control alt f3
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<mvcirino> dai vai pedir o login
<mvcirino> depois do login efetuado, digita startx
<nuno_nunes> será que tem o xorg bem configurado
<Guest98304> eu nao consigo me logar nem via terminal
<Guest98304> o user é o mesmo..claro neh
<nuno_nunes> quando tentas entrar aparece alguma linha de comando para digitar Control + D
<Guest98304> está no
<nuno_nunes> no terminal tem que dar
<Guest98304> Note login:
<nuno_nunes> metes o user e password
<Guest98304> e ao tentar logar com meu user num rola
<nuno_nunes> ou tenta o root
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> nao da como
<Guest98304> rs...rs...
<nuno_nunes> andas-te a fazer alguma coisa
<nuno_nunes> eu ajudo todos no ubuntu mesmo apesar não usar ubuntu :p
<Guest98304> nao loga.....
<Guest98304> q merda...
<nuno_nunes> nem o root
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Guest98304> via terminal da somente o login incorrect
<nuno_nunes> sera que a pass esta correcta
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Guest98304> via grafico nao da erro nenhum
<Guest98304> sim tenho certeza...
<nuno_nunes> acho impossivel
<Guest98304> somente q detectou um erro e pergunta se quer reportar o erro
<Guest98304> sem nenhum detalhe do erro
<mvcirino> Caps lock não tá ativado ?
<Guest98304> vcs ja utilizaram a versão 14.04 ..:
<mvcirino> se tiver número na senha, não usar o teclado numerico
<Guest98304> nada de numero
<mvcirino> Eu não uso ubuntu desde a 10.04. A última que achei boa ;)
<nuno_nunes> eu uso linux a 11 anos é a primeira vez que vejo que as senhas dão em modo grafico e em terminal não dão
<nuno_nunes> não entendi
<nuno_nunes> Guest98304, eu nao uso o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> desde da vesao 11.04
<nuno_nunes> eu sai da base debian
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mvcirino> Eu mantenho Debian-like
<nuno_nunes> se tiver o caps lock ativo esqueçe
<mvcirino> Ricardo, a sua versão anterior era 12.04 ?
<Guest98304> sim
<mvcirino> CAra, tenta isso aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-senha-de-admin-no-Ubuntu-1204
<Guest98304> consegui entrar em modo root
<Guest98304> pelo modo de recuperação
<mvcirino> show
<nuno_nunes> mvcirino, eu passei a usar uma rolling distro
<nuno_nunes> Guest98304, mas tu passaste da versao 12.04 para a versao 14.04 ou instalação limpa
<nuno_nunes> com  a mesma pass
<nuno_nunes> assim faz startx
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<mvcirino> antes do startx, podia trocar a senha do seu usuário: passwd <seu user>. exemplo: passwd ricardo
<nuno_nunes> mvcirino, o meu linux só entra em modo de recupera em caso critico
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Guest98304> da erro na manupulacao do token de autenticacao
<mvcirino> perai
<mvcirino> Será que o seu /home/user existe ainda ?
<nuno_nunes> isso deve ser erro de sistema interno
<mvcirino> faz um ls /home.
<nuno_nunes> ou essa pasta foi apagada
<mvcirino> e veja se tem o seu usuário ai dentro do home
<Guest98304> sim tem
<nuno_nunes> sera que esta encriptado
<mvcirino> e  cat /etc/passwd |grep <seu user> , retorna o seu usuário ?
<Guest98304> nao acha
<Guest98304> acha sim
<Guest98304> erro de digitacao
<mvcirino> Então, adiciona um novo usuário... adduser teste
<mvcirino> dai vc vai fazer login com este novo usuário
<mvcirino> Se der certo, tem algo errado no seu /home
<mvcirino> dai a gente renomeia o diretório home do seu usuário e cria outro
<mvcirino> por fim, a gente copia os arquivos importantes do home antigo para o novo
<Guest98304> dia q nao foi possivel travar o etc:group
<mvcirino> Vc está como root né?!
<Guest98304> sim
<Guest98304> esta pedindo para tentar mais tarde...rs..rs
<Guest98304> ktc
<mvcirino> tem um .lock ai ...
<mvcirino> vamos ver
<mvcirino> faz ... ls /etc/passwd.lock .. .retorna algo ?
<Guest98304> perai
<Guest98304> nao encontrado
<Guest98304> isso eh qdo o user esta locled :
<mvcirino> Catzo ... kkkk
<mvcirino> tem que ter um .lock ai...
<mvcirino> Vamos tentar um       find / -name '*.lock'
<Guest98304> ta vou rir perai
<mvcirino> Será que tem mais alguém pra ajudar... eu tô entrando na zona de perigo ... 3ª cerveja kkkk
<Guest98304> sim....meu user esta lah
<mvcirino> achou um .lock no seu user ?
<Guest98304> fiz um startx e deu um erro
<Guest98304> error in loking authority file root .Xauthority
<mvcirino> no diretório do root ....          mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bkp
<mvcirino> mas na realidade eu estou encabulado porque não deixa vc criar um novo usuário
<Guest98304> ele diz q nao foi capaz de travar o group
<Guest98304> diz q no novo user retornou com erro 10
<Guest98304> e pede para tentar mais tarde
<mvcirino> Então... quando dá erro de travar (lock), é que tem algum arquivo .lock ...
<mvcirino> ls /etc/group.lock
<Guest98304> perai
<mvcirino> Se eu não errei o comando, dá um rm -f /etc/passwd.lock /etc/group.lock /etc/gshadow.lock ... Alguém confirma por favor
<LeandroLuiz> quem me dera, cerveja..
<LeandroLuiz> :(
<mvcirino> kkkk
<mvcirino> Se beber muito, amanhã dá PT...
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkk
<mvcirino> E não posso dar PT de jeito nenhum kkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> to indo numa festinha ali agora com 100 litros de cerveja
<LeandroLuiz> e não posso beber
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<LeandroLuiz> pqp
<LeandroLuiz> lamentável
<mvcirino> sacanagem
<mvcirino> Eu posso
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<mvcirino> Ricardo...
<mvcirino> rm  /etc/passwd.lock
<mvcirino> rm  /etc/group.lock
<mvcirino> rm  /etc/gshadow.lock
<mvcirino> vamos fazer igual ao Palmeiras ... Um por cada
<Guest98304> perai q fiz um reload
<mvcirino> okeijo
<Guest98304> consegui me logar via erminal
<mvcirino> show
<mvcirino> startx dá erro ?
<Guest98304> vou fazer novamente
<Guest98304> sumiu minha tela
<Guest98304> kct d agulha
<mvcirino> Não priemos canico ...
<mvcirino> control alt f3 de novo
<Guest98304> ctrl + c
<Guest98304> e voltou para o terminal
<Guest98304> error from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<mvcirino> esse ai não conheço .. só google nos salvará
<mvcirino> de qualquer modo, está no terminal ? Se digitar sudo adduser teste           dá certo ?
<Guest98304> já estou la
<mvcirino> olha o que eu achei ...
<mvcirino> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=115030
<mvcirino> rm /home/yourusername/.Xauthority
<mvcirino> cat /home/yourusername/.xinitrc
<mvcirino> stat /home/yourusername/.xinitrc
<omelete> é para q esse arquivo? login?
<mvcirino> Estes arquivos tem relação com o servidor gráfico.
<Guest98304> nao encontro eles
<blz> oi gente blz
<blz> to  com uma duvida cruel
<blz> eu coloquei o ubuntu em meu hd como SO oreferencial tirando o win 8.1
<blz> ele ta rodando games,mas quando eu aperto a tecla do dash, e o game trava
<blz> tem alguem ai?
<blz> oi
<blz> qual o canal pra pra falar com alguem me possa me ajudar
<omelete> aqui bando de ineptos
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> eu entrei agora :p
 * nuno_nunes is now playing: Danny De Munk vs Tony Star - De Beuk Erin Oranje
<nuno_nunes> omelete, o que se passa
<omelete> nuno_nunes,  opa nada ñ, o blz q tá precisando de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> quem
<nuno_nunes> eu estava off
<blz> pra perguntar eu devo falar com quem?
<nuno_nunes> que ajuda precisas
<blz> po velho preciso sim
<nuno_nunes> nao entendi
<blz> coloqei o ubuntu 14.04 no meu pc
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<blz> e instalei games, mas qando eu aperto a tecla do ( WIN) das h
<blz> o game trava
<blz> fora isso roda normal
<nuno_nunes> quais sao as caracteristicas do teu pc
<nuno_nunes> pk nao tentas o xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :)
<blz> i3 2.4 x4
<nuno_nunes> que grafica tens e que ram tens
<blz> com placa Intel Grapics 4000
<nuno_nunes> tenta o xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> e ve o que achas
<blz> 2 gigas so de placa e RAM de 16 gigas
<blz> tenho q baixar elew
<blz> ou eu instalo junto com o ubuntu q ja esta em disco
<nuno_nunes> podes instalar via terminal
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blz> sao qantos gigas, megas?
<nuno_nunes> 1024 mb
<nuno_nunes> eu nao entendi uma mensagem
<nuno_nunes> tens 2 gb de ram ou 16 gb
<nuno_nunes> :S
<blz> ai eu conseguiria rodar games sem problemas
<blz> esse negocio aqi confunde as palavaras
<nuno_nunes> o xfce é mais leve que o unity
<nuno_nunes> o unity é muito pesado
<nuno_nunes> o xbuntru usa o xfce
<nuno_nunes> xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> o kubuntu usa o kde
<nuno_nunes> :)
<blz> ja estou baixando o xubuntu
<nuno_nunes> nao precisas
<nuno_nunes> podes instalar no terminal
<blz> sim é por la mesmo
<nuno_nunes> é só instalar os pacotes via terminal
<nuno_nunes> no terminal faz isto
<nuno_nunes> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nuno_nunes> e instala
<blz> so errei no instalar, é install
<nuno_nunes> e ficas com o unity e xfce
<blz> e nao atrapalha nas configuraçoes do 14.04?
<nuno_nunes> o xubuntu tambem tem 14.04 e usa os mesmo reposittorios
<nuno_nunes> sem problema
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei ubuntu e deixei de usar
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> vou jantar ate mais logo
<nuno_nunes> :)
<blz> vlw
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sipoli> ola Boa Noite , Pessoal
<sipoli> gostaria de saber mais sobre o sistema ubuntu,
<astroo-> sipoli  ola
<astroo-> diz
<sipoli> estou en um projeti roleter , e  vou começar a trabalhar com linux cnc ,  -  quais são os procedimentos ,  devo instalar o ubuntu e depois o linux cnc?
<sipoli> alguem pode me ajudar neste topico?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Edu> Noite!
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
 * nuno_nunes is now playing: Danny De Munk vs Tony Star - De Beuk Erin Oranje
<nuno_nunes> :p
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> a mim o virtualbox no linux nunca foi grande espingarda
<nuno_nunes> por isso emulo no windows :D
<Edu> entao voce usa mais o windows? emulando o linux?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> errei a sala
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Edu> lolololol
<nuno_nunes> pois a minha distro não é ubuntu :D
<nuno_nunes> é manjaro
<Edu> to usando o elementary Os a um tempo... e estou gostando
<xGrind> Edu, elementary ta usando qual versao do kernel?
<nuno_nunes> eu já não uso bases debian
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, tudo bem :)
<Edu> to usando o 3.11.0-23
<nuno_nunes> eu no meu esta no kernel 3.16.1
<Edu> legal
<nuno_nunes> e ainda nao instalei mais updates
<nuno_nunes> :)
<Edu> tem muita coisa pra fazer update aqui.. mas quero fazer isso com calma.. lentamente..
<nuno_nunes> edu o meu quando faz updates é quase 300 mb ou mais
<nuno_nunes> as vezes passa de 1 gb ou 2 gb
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Edu> verdade.. Aqui tambem
<Edu> faço so as de segurança
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, manjardo é rolling release ne? tenho medo de usar distro assim ;x kk
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, eu estou nista distro a meses e não tenho razão de queixa
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> nunca tive problemas
<Edu> xGrind, ta usando que distro?
<xGrind> hm, bom. ja ouvi falar que no arch, as vezes da problema por causa desses pacotes sempre novos
<xGrind> Edu, uso mageia. mas ja usei xubuntu. do 9.10 ate o 12.04
<Edu> legal
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, a minha primeira distro era rpm
<nuno_nunes> que era o mandrake
<Edu> comecei no big linux... voltei pro windows por causa dos jogos hehehe
<Edu> hoje, estou com o elementary como sistema principal
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, tu tens uma rolling distro baseada na mandriva sabias
<Edu> faço os trabalho, estudo, e jogo, via steam
<nuno_nunes> chamada pclinuxos
<Edu> so uso windows para jogos exclusivos da plataforma
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, nao sabia q era rolling release
<nuno_nunes> e uma semi rolling
<nuno_nunes> tem umas repos bem maradas
<xGrind> as vezes tenho saudade do xubuntu por causa dos ppa. era só procurar que achava pra algum programa. no mageia, ou peço pra empacotarem, ou compilo do codigo fonte, ou uso o alien e torço pra dar certo kk
<nuno_nunes> eu faz download da distro pclinuxos de 1 gb e tal em menos de 15 minutos num server holandes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, no manjaro tens o yaourt
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, queres saber que velocidade eu fazia nesse server holandes
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, qual?
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, este server http://ftp.nluug.nl/os/Linux/distr/
<nuno_nunes> xGrind, um dia nesse server fiz downloads a 9 mb/s
<alvaro> vixi
<alvaro> rapido mesmo
<xGrind> 9mb/s O.o
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, sua net é de qts mb?
<nuno_nunes> era a net de um vizinho
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> a minha net e de 4 mbits
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> 0.0
<nuno_nunes> Current bandwidth utilization 270.99 Mbit/s
<nuno_nunes> esse server holandes
<alvaro> esse vizinho é uma empresa no minimo, com link dedicado
<nuno_nunes> pk
<nuno_nunes> eu ja estive numa casa que a net lá em casa da pessoa é fibra de 30 mbits fixos a vontade
<nuno_nunes> e é um cliente particular
<nuno_nunes> D:
<nuno_nunes> aqui há uma operadora que esta a colocar a fibra optica nos cabos electricos
#ubuntu-br 2014-10-05
<Silva_> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Silva_> Fala Astro.
<Silva_> Me ajuda ai.
<Silva_> não consigo colocar meu linux em portugues
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Silva_> ETem alguem que possa me ajudar?
<Silva_> wstou tentando coloca meu linux em portugues Brasil
<Silva_> como faço
<Daekdroom> Silva_, como assim não consegue colocar em português?
<Daekdroom> Problema no instalador?
<Daekdroom> Ou ele já está instalado?
<Silva_> não
<Silva_> consegui instalar mas não consigo atualiza
<Daekdroom> Qual versão?
<Silva_> como vejo
<Daekdroom> Digite 'lsb_release -a' (sem aspas) em um terminal
<Silva_> aonde eu digito isso
<Daekdroom> em um aplicativo chamado "terminal", no caso do Ubuntu.
<Silva_> ok
<Silva_> unbutu 13.04 amd64
<Daekdroom> O motivo de você não conseguir atualizar seu sistema, nem instalar suporte à lingua portuguese, é que o Ubuntu 13.04 já não tem mais suporte.
<Daekdroom> Os repositórios dele foram desativados.
<Silva_> e o que tenho que fazer
<Daekdroom> A versão 13.10, que é a versão seguinte à 13.04, também foi descontinuada. Imagino que a sua melhor opção seja reinstalar o Ubuntu, versão 14.04 LTS
<alvaro_> nova versão
<Daekdroom> Que, por sinal, tem suporte por 5 anos.
<silva_> neflit, como acessar
<silva_> me paasa o link por favor
<silva_> uma boa noite!
<astroo-> sera que ele esta?
<astroo-> esquece
<z3br0id3> alohaa :D
<astroo-> ola
<Tony_> Então gente alguem sabe se o ubuntu 14.04 ta bom pra dual boot no windows 7
<z3br0id3> vixii manolo...eu ao menos qnd fui instalar fiz besteira e mandei o windows pro espaço
<z3br0id3> tenso ^^ ...
<EeeTee> vamos votar em levy fidelix pra parar os gays !
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<altecnologic> bom dia, alguem pode me ajudar com uma vpn, configurei aqui, mas queria que alguem tentasse se conectar
<altecnologic> tambem pode ser pleo ssh
<EeeTee> aecio!
<rootpt> Tem como saber qual a interface que estou a usar na linha de comandos?
<rootpt> para um script
<ivanbajr> Bom dia.
<ivanbajr> Tenho em casa 4 computador com ubuntu 14.04 100% não tenho wind desde 2000
<ivanbajr> mas ontem aconteceu algo estranho
<ivanbajr> ao abrir o site do BANCO DO BRASIL
<ivanbajr> notei fontes com tamanho diferentes
<ivanbajr> liguei para o suporte do BB, e seguindo o procedimento ele informou que estava com virus em meu pc.
<ivanbajr> para completar e ficar muito preocupado isto aconteceu com todas as maquinas
<ivanbajr> até com meu celular android
<ivanbajr> Recomendação do suporte fazer uma busca por virus. Instalei o CLAMTK nos notebooks
<ivanbajr> foi encontrado uma media de 95 pragas, que mandei para quarentena. Só desta forma que a pagina do BANCO DO BRASIL retornou ao normal.
<ivanbajr> Este foi meu sabado.
<rogerio> bom dia pessoal estou tentando formatar um pendrive aqui e  que somente leitura, alguem sabe como resolver este problema?
<Carom> Bom dia pessoal !
<Rudolf> Carom: dia
<Carom> Por favor, uma Grande ajuda (e urgente) . Já tentei 3 métodos  para colocar Times New Roman no Writter mas NÃO TO CONSEGUINDO...    Por favor, alguém já conseguiu resolver isso ?
<vitorpacheco> alguém pode me ajudar? no sublime text, quando eu tento colocar algum caractere acentuado, ele fica antes da letra.
<fabrir> ola, quais são as formas possíveis de instalar o ubuntu 14.04?
<vitorpacheco> fabrir http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<fabrir> é possivel instalar por um drive virtual?
<Rudolf> fabrir: não
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<EeeTee> ja votaram?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EeeTee> ja votaram?
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-28
<hggdh> kanazuchi: se queres a chance de ter o mute retirado *tens* que falar comigo. Teu advogado só faz piorar a situação.
<KurtKraut> licensed, Respondendo sua pergunta do Flash, instalei nos meus browsers plugins que bloqueiam Flash. É raro entrar em algum site que ainda exija ele. E ainda assim, ele só roda quando estritamente necessário.
<licensed> KurtKraut, ah nao.. nao vou deixar de entrar no site so pq ele pede flash vei.. ainda mais as vezes o kra quer muito entrar
<licensed> ate te entendo.. mas pra mim nao consigo ser assim
<licensed> posso usar o chromium pra os sites que usam flash.. ja que ele tem embutido
<licensed> se bem que o desempenho do firefox aqui no meu pc eh foda.. mto ruim.. chromium bem mais rapido =/
<Geese_Howard> licensed: só nos joguinhos né?
<xGrind> licensed, consegue usar flash com o chromium?
<KurtKraut> licensed, Deixar de entrar? Quase tudo já não usa Flash. A maior parte é propaganda.
<licensed> xGrind, sim to usando aqui de boa
<xGrind> licensed, vou testar kk
<licensed> Geese_Howard, pornozao
<licensed> Geese_Howard, brincadeira kkkkkkk sei la de vez em quando aparece algo.. nem curto jogo nao
<MerliM> Cuidado com assunto nada haver com a politica do canal
<xGrind> licensed, o chromium ta usando mais memoria que o chrome aqui com a mesma pagina aberta
<xGrind> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadetela2015-09-2721-30-43.php
<licensed> xGrind, eu nunca parei pra ver consumo de memoria dos apps nao saca? nunca me importei muito com isso.. uso chromium ao inves de chrome so por ser aberto mesmo
<xGrind> entendi
<licensed> xGrind, agora em relacao a chrom* X firefox eu uso por desempenho.. firefox sempre foi lerdissimo aqui nao sei se é normal no linux
<xGrind> licensed, deixei o chromium no lugar do chrome =)
<licensed> ;)
<astroo-> dre_  ola
<gustavo> como instala o driver  do site amd?
<astroo-> e dar uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<gustavo> não sei oq está acontecnedo, tentei jogar dota2 e os fps estavam baixos. r9 280x minha placa
<astroo-> gustavo  ve o privado
<pessoti> alguém ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<pessoti> instalei pokerstars aqui, usando wine
<pessoti> porém, quando abro o programa, ele fica assim: http://f.666kb.com/i/d2gw3sbkqfkr7xlji.jpg
<pessoti> poderia me ajudar, astro ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> pessoti ve o privado
<pessoti> sou novo aqui, não sei onde fica :s
<pessoti> achei
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<abdieuser> Bom dia galera
<elisboa> Bom dia
<abdieuser> Turma eu to com uma duvida sobre comandos chanserv, to pesquisando e nao achei nada.
<abdieuser> Eu quero setar um topico pro canal que criei e nao to sabendo fazer. pesquisei e nao achei nada.
<elisboa> abdieuser: use o comando /topic "Este é o novo tópico do canal"
<abdieuser> elisboa: cara, simples assim? hehehe
<abdieuser> eu to pesquisando em chanserv pelo comando topic hehehe
<abdieuser> bem perdido eu tava
<abdieuser> obrigado elisboa
<elisboa> de nada, abdieuser
<shallwe> bom dia manolada
<elisboa> dia
<shallwe> http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2015/09/os-melhores-navegadores-web-para-linux.html fica a dica
<shallwe> tem um até com nome de deus grego!
<MerliM> elinks and links2 the best :D
<hggdh> shallwe: qual é o deus grego?
<shallwe> MerliM: vou experimentar depois alguns no meu note que é mais frakinho! no pc uso mesmo o firefox
<shallwe> tor
<shallwe> :)
<shallwe> só faltou o H de homemmas tudo bem
<hggdh> er. tor é nórdico, não grego :-)
<shallwe> hggdh: bem lembrado!
<shallwe> afinal de contas isso de deuses não é comigo, acredito mais no meu notebook do que em algum deus que exista kkk
<shallwe> puxa que legal http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-snappy-core-15-04-has-a-new-and-improved-raspberry-pi-2-image-492908.shtml agora sim
<shallwe> me obriguei a comprar um raspberry pi 2
<rogerbip> shallwe instalei no rpi e fiquei meio perdido, não é apt-get e sim snappy. Tentei instalar algumas coisas e não consegui, penso que o uso é diferente do que estou acostumado.
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: leu a doc do novo programa, ou só ficou no empirismo?
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, li por cima após instalar, pelo que vi o foco era outro.
<shallwe> rogerbip: acho que apt-get não, pois como é arquitetura ARM, deve ser diferente a instalação de programas
<shallwe> não deve ter ainda um repositório com programas já convertidos pra ARM, não sei né estou apenas comentando!
<rogerbip> shallwe, digo o foco de utilização, queria instalar  firebird+interface gráfica+lazarus;
<rogerbip> e pelo que vi o uso não é esse.
<shallwe> rogerbip: pois é não conheço muito ARM mas vamos ver, ainda vou testar um dia, acredito que não sejam os mesmo programas claro
<rogerbip> usar o snappy no lugar do apt-get não é problema.
<shallwe> e acho que rasp pi 2 não deve ter toda a funcionalidade de um pc pra ubuntu pois é meio limitado
<shallwe> a começar pela ram
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: banco de dados em um rp?
<rogerbip> shallwe tenho instalado o ubuntu mate 15.04 num sd.
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard sim, aplicação desktop.
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, erp e tal.
<shallwe> mas uma coisa interessante que tem por ai, rumores claro, é que a Apple já quer trazer processadores ARMs para os notebooks, seria uma boa termos mais notebook ARMs, acho que ajudaria a expandir tudo
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: que tipo de dados seriam armazenados? com que frequencia queries e inputs seriam feitos?
<shallwe> hummm muito interessante: http://www.techrepublic.com/article/could-ubuntu-15-10-be-the-end-of-the-road-for-boring-upgrades/
<shallwe> sobre o link também acho que 2 ubuntus por ano é muita coisa
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard vai depender do cliente,  muitas "bodegas" tem um PC pra tirar uma NF-e por dia e neste caso o rpi cumpre o papel muito bem, sem contar o custo.
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, trabalha com 5V não tem barulho de cooler, boot rápido e por ai vai.
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: to preocupado com o I/O
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, uso cartão class 10.
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: banco de dados não é algo para se economizar
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, como disse, não vou transformar o rpi num servidor da empresa.
<MerliM> rogerbip, desculpe a intromissão seria somente um cliente né
<rogerbip> MerliM sim, não precisaria de um PC, rpi cumpre o papel muito bem.
<Saulo-> !bot on
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: valew pelo esclarecimento
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: achei que fosse uma instância do banco de dados da loja
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: ou da empresa
<Geese_Howard> rogerbip: não me fazia sentido um servidor em um ambiente "embarcado"
<rogerbip> Geese_Howard, outro uso legal é para PDV.
<Geese_Howard> pode ser
<shallwe> rogerbip: só por curiosidade, comprastes por aqui o Rasp py2 ou importado?
<rogerbip> shallwe importado, tenho alguns, compro em https://www.modmypi.com/, chega em 2 semanas e nunca fui taxado.
<shallwe> rogerbip: vlw amigo vou ver :)
<shallwe> kkk parece piada mas chegamos ao ponto de o euro estar quase igual com o dolar aqui no brasil, é fogo
<MerliM> hggdh, perdãooo pela pergunta não seria politica um assunto proibido???
<hggdh> MerliM: sim. E?
<Geese_Howard> economia não
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<shallwe> foi só um comentário ! não é apologia, mas já acabou :)
<MerliM> ok dúvida sanada, mais pera ai economia invariavelmente não entra no assunto politica aidna mais quando trata de comparação entre duas potência to tentando entender tua forma de categorizar as coisas.
<MerliM> shallwe, nada contra man :D relaxa
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: nada a ver Leroy
<hggdh> MerliM: cuidado
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: o cara falou do câmbio
<zombie-> Digite @Series para minha lista de 336 arquivos (90.9GB) atualizada em 18/07/15. Enviando: 0/10. Na fila: 0/50. Upstream: 0B/s. Servido: 0 (0B). Ligado: 31m. FinchServ 3.53
<Geese_Howard> huehieuheiuheiuhe
<Geese_Howard> @Series
<MerliM> @Series
<hggdh> sigh
<Gambit__> Dia!
<Geese_Howard> Gambit__: heya!
<MerliM> @Series
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não vai banir o zombie- ?
<Gambit__> Alguém aqui usou muito de LIO iSCSI?
<hggdh> zombie-: fale comigo
<Geese_Howard> demorou...
<Gambit__> é, esse zombie tá espameando #ubuntu também
<MerliM> também achei
<Gambit__> LIO, alguem?
<Zenk_BR> Boa tarde galera!!
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: dia [11:08] aqui ainda
<Zenk_BR> opa (:
<Raphaelll> boa tarde
<Raphaelll> eu gostaria que alguem me ajudasse qto ao ubuntu
<Raphaelll> ?!
<Raphaelll> ninguem?!
<Geese_Howard> que mané
<MerliM> Obg a quem deu a dica sobre navegadores usando o pale moon em detrimento ao ff
<MerliM> ótimo
<Dead_Thinker> MerliM: vi aqui o site dele, bem parecido com o FF, o que achou bom nele? Mais leve, features?
<MerliM> to usando
<MerliM> mano
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> perde em nada ganha em desempenho
<MerliM> mesma quantidade de ambas do ff e a renderização ta ótima ele usa mesma base do ff mano mais é otimizado
<MerliM> suporta os complementos do ff
<MerliM> hggdh, desculpa a repetiçao
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MerliM> boa tarde mirqui
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem?
<MerliM> tudo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<Dead_Thinker> MerliM: hum, legal, vou dar uma sacada depois
<Elfon> caraca...o facebook ficou instável...que o google não me deixe na mão :)
<MerliM> o facebook pelo menos segundo o pessoal do desenv do irc #facebook disse que tá passando por alterações outro dia aqui chegou a cair por uns 10 minutos
<Elfon> vixi
<MerliM> como nao vivo disso :D deixo no máximo o messenger aberto por caus de clientes
<Elfon> eu acesso umas 3 vezes por semana...hahaha
<Elfon> mas se fosse com o google acho que seria um caos....hahaha
<Elfon> apesar que yahoo, bing iriam adorar
<JulianaSc> e ae..
<JulianaSc> alguem sabe como eu faço para instalar o ubuntu?
<JulianaSc> kd povo... help me pls
<rogerbip> JulianaSc, já baixou a iso ? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<JulianaSc> ja sim...
<rogerbip> JulianaSc, gravou num cd ou pendrive ?
<rogerbip> s/cd/dvd/g
<JulianaSc> o prob é como gravar em dvd com o tal iso
<MerliM> JulianaSc, tá em qual SO? windows
<MerliM> ?
<rogerbip> JulianaSc, Windows 7 ?
<JulianaSc> xp
<MerliM> clica com botao direito emcima do arquivo iso
<JulianaSc> vi aqui o 7 ultimate
<MerliM> e diz quais opções sao mostradas
<MerliM> clica com o botao direito na iso
<MerliM> e descreve o que ta mostrando
<JulianaSc> aberto por ultraliso
<JulianaSc> ultraIISO
<rogerbip> JulianaSc, procure opção gravar arquivos de imagem no UltraISO.
<MerliM> nao JulianaSc tem uma opção no meu do windows 7 que diz gravar iso em CD algo asism
<MerliM> o proprio 7 faz isso
<MerliM> ou isso
<JulianaSc> ok
<JulianaSc> vlw todo poderoso Mago e Roger tb
<JulianaSc> Merlin, tudo q eu tiver pelo w7 rola eu acessar dps?!
<MerliM> depende
<MerliM> se fizer uma instalação lado a lado com o windows sim
<MerliM> ou faz o backup que eu aconselho
<JulianaSc> eu fiz backup
<MerliM> pronto entao rola
<MerliM> backup externo ao HD que vc vai instalar o ubuntu né
<JulianaSc> dps q eu estiver no ubuntu eu espero
<JulianaSc> vou conseguir acessar tudo q fiz pelo w7?
<MerliM> o que é TUDO o que fez
<MerliM> ?
<JulianaSc> no backup tem musicas, video, word, excell,fotos, enfim, os arquivos q eu salvei e tal
<JulianaSc> o office do ubuntu roda tudo de outros sistemas?
<MerliM> sim reconhece
<MerliM> office -> libreoffice roda inclusive opendocument
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MerliM> astroo-, blza  boa noite
<JulianaSc> vale a pena entao mago eu fazer isso? pq pego virus direto no pc
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<MerliM> JulianaSc, sim claro por isso estamos aqui pq valeu a pena
<MerliM> :D
<JulianaSc> show
<JulianaSc> instalaçao é facil né? to gravando aqui
<MerliM> sim auto explicativa
<MerliM> da uma sacada no teu pvt
<Bruno_> Boa noite
<Bruno_> sou iniciante em linux e gostaria de tirar uma duvida
<Bruno_> instalei o ubuntu aqui no meu pc mas não ta saindo nadinha de som
<JulianaSc> ixii
<astroo-> ola
<woldpt> Bruno_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/Alsamixer
<Bruno_> digitei aqui alsamixer no xterm e não foi
<Bruno_> diretorio invalido
<MerliM> JulianaSc, viu pv
<vinicius> ola, boa tarde galera, to precisando de umas informações sobre o download
<vinicius> alguem poderia ajudar ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda
<vinicius> eu fui fazer o download
<vinicius> porem la diz que ele amd64 e meu system e intel
<vinicius> isso não teria problemas ?
<vinicius> ops, placa mae*
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<vinicius> ok
<MerliM> nao mano sua distro deve ser x86_64 ou seja 64 bits
<MerliM> entao ta correto
<Celso> acredito que amd64 queira diz 64 bitz
<astroo-> sim
<Mangusto> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<vinicius> entao e so a versao do 64 bts não da placa mae que pode rodar o system ?
<MerliM> hum cara seja mais claro o que queres fazer
<MerliM> ?
<Celsovb> xubuntu15.10 está bacana
<Celsovb> ja vem com libreoffice
<Celsovb> gnumeric saiu....ufa
<Celsovb> acho que ficaria legal vir com evolution no lugar do Thunderbird
<rafaelsoaresbr> Evolution vem com muitas bibliotecas do Gnome3, acho que por isso eles colocam o Thunder
<Celso> rafaelsoaresbr: verdade
<MerliM> Jornal falando do facedown
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-29
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: não seria legal colocar no tópico os USN ?
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: boa idéia
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciencia. || Ubuntu 15.04 liberado, 14.04 recomendado para iniciantes -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ ||
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: obrigado
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: 8)
<binho> nao sei se baixo a versao de 64 ou 32bits
<astroo-> depende do teu cpu em principio
<astroo-> diz qual e e que ram tens
<Geese_Howard> binho: e da quantidade de memória ram
<binho> 2gb
<binho> ddr3
<Geese_Howard> 32-bits
<binho> obrigado
<astroo-> mais de 3gb e que e 64
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> astroo-, :D
<astroo-> ate
<MerliM> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Google-Fixes-TCP-Linux&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Phoronix+%28Phoronix%29
<keltonbelem> Boa noite
<keltonbelem> Usei o Ubuntu faz tempo, e desejo retornar, contudo tenho minhas dúvidas no que tange eu usar DUAL boot com o Win 8.1 ou 10. Desejo saber se está tendo alguma incompatibilidade. Desde já agradeço a atenção.
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: Atualização de segurança para os drivers proprietários NVIDIA, Ubuntu 14.04 e 15.04.
<hggdh> detalhes podem ser lidos via o link de USN no tópico.
<hggdh> icatu,Haggadah
<MerliM> Bom dia!
<MerliM> bom dia!
<barna> dia
<Geese_Howard> dia
<elisboa> bom dia
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, lol
<MerliM> elisboa, :D suaveeee
<Fiscal_> bom dia a todos!
<MerliM> acervo sendo liberado
<MerliM> http://www.tux4.com.br/onlinecampus
<ton710> Bom dia!
<barna> dia
<ton710> Alguém aqui manja Android?
<MerliM> ton710, qual a dúvida
<elisboa> ton710: pergunte logo; se alguém souber, vai responder ;-)
<ton710> Tentei resetar um g2 moto
<ton710> Usei o modo ADB
<ton710> Ele esta brinkado na hora de ligar
<ton710> Coloquei a rom original e mesmo assim ele continuou dndo loop
<ton710> Esta do mesmo jeito que do início, ele liga e entra direto no modo USB
<ton710> Quando vc pede para ele ligar normalmente ele da loop
<MerliM> o reset foi soft ou hard ?
<MerliM> soft né ??
<MerliM> já tentou por um firw novo
<MerliM> ou um cyanogemod
<ton710> Até desbloquiei ele, mais mesmo assim ele não sai daqui, detalhe é que a bateria demora muito para carregar e quase não sai do zero por cento
<MerliM> se continuar acontecendo é problema físico - colocar uma rom novo similiar a formatar
<MerliM> já tentou o wipe ???
<MerliM> tentou por pra ligar sem bateria o teu liga né??
<ton710> Então no modo do cyan que é uma rom diferente eu não sei colocar que os arquivos vem.diferentes do habitual
<MerliM> humm
<ton710> Bateria lacrada
<ton710> To acostumado a gravar a ton com mfastboot flash nome do aquivo
<ton710> *rom
<ton710> No caso do cyangemode ou lolipop 5 baixa umas pastas e uns arquivos, tem que usar o cartão de memoria?
<MerliM> ton710, pvt
<ton710> Como que usa o pvt mesmo?
<MerliM> é uma abinha ai eu já te chamei man
<ton710> To no cel
<ton710> Kkk
<MerliM> vixi
<barna> MerliM, vcs podiam ir pro #android-br ai eu posso acompanhar o papo e aprender um tiquinho tb.
<ton710> opd
<barna> ton710, vcs podiam ir pro #android-br ai eu posso acompanhar o papo e aprender um tiquinho tb.
<ton710> merlin
<ton710> me chama agora que to do pc
<MerliM> hum
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: Atualização de segurança para os drivers proprietários NVIDIA, Ubuntu 14.04 e 15.04.
<hggdh> detalhes podem ser lidos via o link de USN no tópico.
<barna> hggdh, tem algo escrito em pt-br sobre o assunto?
<hggdh> barna: não que saiba, infelizmente. Mas o miolo é que os drivers vulneráveis permitem a execução de um programa (escolhido pelo atacante) com previlégios elevados.
<hggdh> *privilégios
<hggdh> sigh. De novo, não sei como escrever. Lamento.
<barna> sem problemas,
<barna> estou tentando decifrar o usn, mas ta dificil entender.
<Geese_Howard> barna: pt-br?
<barna> PorTugues do BRasil
<MerliM> hggdh, miolo = principalmente
<MerliM> ???
<MerliM> barna, google translator
<Geese_Howard> barna: pra que Portuguese do Brasil?
<Geese_Howard> barna: o mundo é English
<hggdh> mas o Brasil é Portugues :-)
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: azar do brasil
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: que está parado no tempo
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, concordo nem deveria existir isso de ptbr, deveria ser espanhol e ingles, português assim como Brasil cheio de remendo gambiarra e nao serve pra nada
<MerliM> deveriamos falar tupi-guarani
<Geese_Howard> mas isso é política, deixa pra lá
<Geese_Howard> antes que o hggdh chame o capitão planeta
<Zenk_BR> Boa tarde galerinha!! (:
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: e ae
<Zenk_BR> To meio "desesperado" rs. Busco uma saída e não encontro
<Zenk_BR> a uns 2 dias vim aqui pedir ajuda p/ converter um video .dav e não conseguimos...
<Zenk_BR> dei uma pesquisada sobre essa extensão, e parece q foi encriptografada por asiáticos rsrsrs
<Zenk_BR> mas baseada em h264...
<Geese_Howard> virou binário
<Geese_Howard> praticamente
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: se lascou
<Zenk_BR> o que li foi +/- isso. Pois bem, achei 2 ferramentas que fazem a conversão manual
<Zenk_BR> é..to bastante lascado rsrs
<Zenk_BR> Porém, manualmente n interessa p/ mim, são muuuuitos arquivos sendo gerados 24 horas
<Zenk_BR> alguma ideia de como eu poderia usar esse programa de forma automatica, ou algum canal ou lugar que alguem pudesse me orientar?
<Zenk_BR> por ffmpeg já vi q não vai dar..
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: ferramenta linux?
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: funciona via linha de comando?
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: ou apenas gui?
<Zenk_BR> infelizmente não achei p/ linux. Mas em todo caso, vamos supor que sim.
<Zenk_BR> não funciona por linha de comando
<Zenk_BR> apenas interface...
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: então não tem o que fazer uai
<Zenk_BR> mas suponhamos que ela seja p/ linux também, talvez alguma ideia sua eu possa aproveitar
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: sendo linux, teria que funcionar por linha, para escrever um programa/script
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: para ler o diretório
<MerliM> Zenk_BR, e ai lembro de vc
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: e cada arquivo.dav que ela encontrar, converter
<Zenk_BR> entendi. Tem um filho da mãe que conseguiu fazer isso, mas ele não libera pq somos "concorrentes"
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: se fodeo
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: powershell
<MerliM> Zenk_BR, eu te disse isso no dia
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: as vezes tenha algo no windows que não exista no linux
<MerliM> Zenk_BR, o codec de video é legivel o audio nao
<Zenk_BR> duvido muito q tenha feito em linux, ele não sabe mexer e não gosta...
<Zenk_BR> se eu tiver os codecs em mãos...consigo fazer algo?
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: o programa que faz a conversão precisa de clicks?
<MerliM> Zenk_BR, conselho de alguem q passou por isso. é de interesse de seu cliente realmente ter esses videos convertidos ???
<Zenk_BR> eu tenho as dlls dos programas que encontrei, e achei um plugindecoder de .dav
<Zenk_BR> Sim Merlim, extremo interesse
<Zenk_BR> sim Geese, precisa de clicks
<MerliM> então amigo é ele ciente que comprou uma solução fechada praticamente embargada cereto
<MerliM> certo*
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: é, bem complicado sua situação
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: se o cara fez, é uma blza pois tem saída
<Zenk_BR> eu comecei a fazer algo no auto it. Mas tem um problema. Os arquivos são gerados de 30 em 30 min, não consegui pensar em nada p ele pegar arquivos novos, e depois ignorar os convertidos e pegar novos novamente...sem contar que o arquivo é gerado dentro da pasta
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: onde procurar? comunidades windows
<MerliM> vi num forum um software que faz isso porem tem q ter registro, la deve ter contato via email entra em contato com os caras e descreve teu problema e pede um orçamento para o que vc quer fazer
<Zenk_BR> ja fiz isso Merlim, é o bahamassecurity
<Zenk_BR> não da p fazer registro, e o caras não responderam meu email ainda..vou mandar outro nesse instante
<Zenk_BR> vou procurar uma comunidade windows...o problema é achar uma boa!
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: procure por powershell
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: o baguiozinho é poderoso
<Geese_Howard> Zenk_BR: mas não conheço o suficiente para te dar um caminho reto
<MerliM> comunidades windows correspondem a qualidade do soft kkkk
<Zenk_BR> sem problemas, vocês já ajudam muito!
<Zenk_BR> é verdade Merlim, comentei ontem com um amigo aqui no trabalho
<MerliM> tudo blue sceen of death
<Zenk_BR> a diferença entre pedir ajuda em uma comunidade linux e windows são grotescas!!
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: não exagere
<Zenk_BR> nunca tive muito sucesso em suporte p/ ruindows
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, creio que o problema nao é o shell e sim o binario pra azer a conversão pq se tiver algo q rode em dos ele faz via .bat
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, nao defende os caras
<MerliM> kk
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, oia meu exagero ai descrito pelo Zenk_BR  ^
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Geese_Howard> tar de
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Zenk_BR> boa tarde (:
<mirqui> blza :)
<MerliM> boa
<mirqui> blza :)
<rba_> ubuntu 15.04
<SanMaster> Olá a todos.
<SanMaster> Boa tarde.
<SanMaster> Alguém aí poderia me tirar uma dúvida?
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<MerliM> mirqui, convert iso to img ??
<SanMaster> É bem simples. Se trata de um Netbook Mobo (da porcaria da Positivo), instalei o Linux Ubuntu v15.XX nele, e em telas onde haja campos para se digitar, ele dispara digitando a letra Z sem parar.
<MerliM> isso é erro de hardware o teclado dele não tá danificado mano
<MerliM> com outro sistema não tá dando??
<SanMaster> Em outros momentos, quando vai se mexer no touchpad, para se controlar o cursor, ele trava e fica andando apenas na horizontal. Depois de um breve momento, volta ao normal.
<SanMaster> Com o Windows 7 não dá nada disso.
<SanMaster> Está em dual boot.
<mirqui> merlim , imagem já é iso , não te entendi €
<MerliM> entendo
<MerliM> mirqui, tenho o iso quero converte-lo pra img
<mirqui> mas iso quer dizer imagem
<SanMaster> Usa o Format Factory que ele converte imagens também.
<mirqui> imagem de que vc quer converter ?
<mirqui> mpeg , jpg
<SanMaster> Iso para Img
<SanMaster> E então galera, alguém aí sabe o que pode ser esse bug?
<mirqui> depende qual iso vc quer
<mirqui> ela é o que ?
<MerliM> manooo ubuntuco-15.iso pra ubuntuco-15.img
<mirqui> isoubuntu quer dizer imagem ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: bug
<MerliM> mirqui, vou da boot num mac man
<mirqui> já é a imagem a iso ;)
<MerliM> nao funciona ja testei tem q converter so q galera usa o diskutil do mac
<MerliM> o sistema nao sobre aqui
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: não creio ser bug
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: está mais com cara de hardware mal suportado
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: você poderia tentar instalar uma outra distro como Fedora, SuSE,
<mirqui> merlim tenta só queimar a iso no dvd e vê no que dá
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: essas iguais ao Ubuntu que instalam mil programas automaticamente
<SanMaster> Eu baixei o Fedora aqui ontem.
<SanMaster> Vou tentar isso que está me recomendando Geese.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: e verificar o que acontece
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: se o mesmo problema ocorre
<SanMaster> Verdade.
<SanMaster> Tentarei isso.
<SanMaster> Eu acho o Kubuntu mais leve que o Ubuntu. Isso seria por causa do Gnome3?
<MerliM> SanMaster, vlws
<MerliM> SanMaster, nem formata usa o live cd pra testar mano
<SanMaster> Ou não tem nada haver? Porque se for por causa do Gnome3, vai ser chato né?
<SanMaster> Sim.
<MerliM> se tiver q se mostrar o erro vai aparecer
<SanMaster> Mas no Live, o Ubuntu não apresentava isso. foi instalar que deu isso.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: ??
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, também nao entendi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: SanMaster | Eu acho o Kubuntu mais leve que o Ubuntu. Isso seria por causa do Gnome3?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: "Nem Ubuntu, nem Kubuntu, usam Gnome3"
<MerliM> KDE nunca q foi mais leve  ja usei ambos o backend DB do KDE Deus me livre
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: implicito no texto do SamMaster: Ubuntu usa Gnome3.
<SanMaster> Calma galera. Foi um erro.
<SanMaster> Me expressei mal.
<hggdh> MerliM: concordo. KDE também é pesado. Mas é bom :-)
<SanMaster> E, pra ser sincero, eu estou muito por fora do mundo Linux. Por isso vim buscar ajuda aqui.
<SanMaster> Qual é o melhor? Gnome3, Unity ou KDE?
<SanMaster> E qual o Ubuntu usa?
<hggdh> Unity
<SanMaster> O Kubuntu usa o que?
<SanMaster> KDE?
<MerliM> hggdh, concordo é ótimo usava ele demais porém troquei o kwin por um mais leve nao lembro o nome e desativei acho que uma parada de indexação
<hggdh> SanMaster: é uma questão de gosto. Eu, por exemplo, não gosto to Gnome3; gosto do KDE; mas prefixo o Unity pela simplicidade.
<hggdh> prefiro*
<SanMaster> Entendi.
<SanMaster> É. Eu abri o sistema live, direto pelo Pendrive e não rolou o erro.
<MerliM> SanMaster, cara nao tem melhor pelo menos pra mim
<SanMaster> Ele não ficou digitando Z sozinho nem travando o touchpad.
<MerliM> SanMaster, tem o que TU se sente bem ja vim do KDE GNOME XFCE MATE e hoje estou no enlightenment pra mim ta atendendo
<SanMaster> É que estou entrando nesse universo agora.
<SanMaster> Particularmente, eu prefiro o Windows.
<SanMaster> Mas, estou vendo qual Linux melhor me atenderia.
<hggdh> heh
<MerliM> so testando man
<MerliM> Linux é tipo carro
<MerliM> adoro WV
<MerliM> mais tem gente q nao
<SanMaster> Bem. Mas, há alguns aspectos que devemos, infelizmente, comparar...
<SanMaster> Que é o caso da leveza, menos bugs, etc...
<SanMaster> Então, qual dessas você acha que possui mais leveza e fluidez?
<Geese_Howard> fluxbox
<SanMaster> Porque o meu aparelho é fraquinho coitado. Positivo Mobo é uma tristeza.
<Geese_Howard> uso desde 2004
<SanMaster> E em qual distribuíção acharia este Geese?
<MerliM> SanMaster, como te disse questao de gosto
<MerliM> SanMaster, tem gente q diz que o KDE é pesado porem tem uma gama de usuários
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, boa WindowMaker
<SanMaster> Sim MerliM, mas estou perguntando qual é mais leve. Então, não entra gosto pessoal. Só quero saber o que melhor roda em hardware fraco.
<MerliM> quem aqui perguntou sobre windowmaker tá ativo
<MerliM> e saiu um release em abril desse ano eu acho
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> SanMaster, eu uso um acer one d250 2gb ram ddr2 hd 750 atom dual core 1.6
<MerliM> uso nele o enlightenment querem um screen pra vê como tá lindinhoooo
<SanMaster> Manda.
<SanMaster> Mas.. Em qual distribuíção consigo?
<SanMaster> Essas que vocês citaram.
<MerliM> enligntenment usa 17 megas
<SanMaster> Tanto o Geese quanto MerliM
<hggdh> rápido, leve, e correto: escolha dois deles ;-)
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: qualquer uma
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: basta instalar o pacote e configurar a inicialização
<MerliM> SanMaster, -> apt-get install fluxbox
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: do ambiente gráfico.
<MerliM> no ubuntu
<SanMaster> Entendi.
<MerliM> no fedora yum install fluxbox
<SanMaster> Obrigado Geese.
<MerliM> mano
<MerliM> SanMaster, tem em todas
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: mas dê uma olhada nos screeshots de cada ambiente gráfico antes
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: assim já tem uma prévia
<SanMaster> Você possui algum link em que eu possa ver?
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: já que quanto mais leve, mais cru é o ambiente
<SanMaster> Verdade.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: de cabeça não
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: google it
<SanMaster> Mas prefiro asism. Bem cru memso. Porque o bicho fica bugando e travando com muitos elementos na tela.
<SanMaster> Ok.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: você é um cara inteligente
<Geese_Howard> rsrsrsrsr
<MerliM> SanMaster, meu desktop
<MerliM> http://imgur.com/VSA8JgL
<MerliM> só para apreciar nao dou dicas de como o deixei assim
<SanMaster> ahahahaha
<SanMaster> Apareceu foi um bicho feio do capeta aqui.
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: certeza que você passou para ele a foto certa?
<MerliM> vixi sou eu
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> malz
<Geese_Howard> morri
<MerliM> kkk
<Marcio> boa tarde. gostaria de saber qual a configuração minima para rodar um Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: esse é meu fluxbox: http://imgur.com/TKSKkgx
<MerliM> Não sou feio mamae diz q sou fofo
<Geese_Howard> cruuuuuuuuuuuu
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: fluxbox, no caso
<SanMaster> Cru memso.
<SanMaster> mesmo*
<SanMaster> Mas ficou bonito.
<Geese_Howard> wallpaper salve
<Geese_Howard> mas tem menu, tudo certinho
<SanMaster> E para que serve a FluxBox realmente?
<Geese_Howard> facilmente editável, assim como ele consegue reler o sistema caso instale um programa novo
<SanMaster> O que ela ajuda o sistema?
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: fluxbox é um windows manager
<SanMaster> Ahhhh
<SanMaster> Gerenciador de tarefas do Linux.
<SanMaster> Seria isso?
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: como o kde, gnome, blackbox, openbox, window maker, icewm, fvwm, ratpoison
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: não, gerenciador de tarefas é coisa do windows
<SanMaster> Ahh entendi.
<SanMaster> Mals
<SanMaster> Viagei aqui.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: muito
<SanMaster> Agora me liguei.
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, SanMaster olha o meu bASJDhP
<MerliM> http://imgur.com/bASJDhP
<MerliM> pronto oiaaa q foto
<SanMaster> Você falou: Windows Manager. E não: Task Manager
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: openbox?
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: yeap!
<MerliM> enlig..
<SanMaster> Fiz leitura errada.
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: você usa englightenment para usar ícones?
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: sacrilégio
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: bom, gosto é gosto
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: tá massa, apesar de que detesto ícones
<MerliM> fofo*
<SanMaster> http://prntscr.com/8lyj64
<SanMaster> Olha a minha.
<SanMaster> xD
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, tenho meu
<MerliM> mano esse icones é pra acesso rapido Amo DOCK
<MerliM> amo ter dock
<MerliM> nao sao icones
<MerliM> é a barra dele nativa sem nenhuma alteração além de papel de parede
<SanMaster> No Windows 7 eu também usava docks, mas após o lançamento do Windows 8 e 8.1, eu abandonei docks e fui para as LiveTiles.
<MerliM> tema dos botoes nativo tb nao uso mais nenhum outro programa
<hggdh> gerenciador de windows
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkk
<MerliM> SanMaster, que é live tiles meu DEUSO sei nada disso quando vou mexer no windows 8 e posteriores abro o cmd e digito oque quero por la
<MerliM> mais facil
<SanMaster> A vantagem das livetiles em relação a ícones e ou docks é que elas passam informações atualizadas do que se acontece no aplicativo. As vezes nem preciso abrir para ler algo.
<Geese_Howard> só recurso indo pro vinagre
<MerliM> SanMaster, isso é roubado do linux
<SanMaster> Acho que não. Porque a Microsoft patenteou. Ela não poderia patentear se fosse de outra empresa ou comunidade.
<SanMaster> http://prntscr.com/8lymil
<SanMaster> Veja.
<MerliM> nossos gerenciadores ja fazem isso abre um vlc roda o filme e aponta pro icone dele na barra ele nao mostra imagem ele mostra o filme rodando
<MerliM> nao é um software mano
<MerliM> é um comportamento
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: agora vocẽ foi inocente
<MerliM> vou pecar mais eu gosto do style do windows 10 em detrimento aos outros windows
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: realmente windows 10 arrumaram a cagada que fizeram no 8/8.1
<SanMaster> Mas o 8.1 é top demais cara.
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: my fault, desculpe
<SanMaster> É o sistema mais rápido que já usei.
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, eu nao consigo gostar desse bixinho do lado que mostra as informações como é nome kkk
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: deus me livre e guarde, o 10 está muito melhor
<SanMaster> O meu 8.1 pro abria em 4 segundos.
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: conky
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: eu não fico cronometrando boot não
<SanMaster> Ligava o PC o bicho já pulava pro desktop.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: rapidez para mim é no uso
<SanMaster> Mas o uso era normal.
<SanMaster> Não senti diferença.
<Geese_Howard> muito firulado
<Geese_Howard> para não usar outro adjetivo
<MerliM> SanMaster, 8.1 4 segundos por conta do UEFI mano
<Geese_Howard> que o hggdh não ia gostar
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: obrigado :-)
<SanMaster> A única coisa que deu diferença mesmo, foi que a Microsoft permitiu restaurar janelas de aplicativos, que só funcionavam em fullscreen no 8.1
<MerliM> ficava em memoria algo assim sei la tipo um sleep mode
<MerliM> affn nao sei mais ne merito so do SO nao
<MerliM> nao faz sentido ter no 8.1 e retirarem do 10
<MerliM> concorda
<SanMaster> Mas Merlim, no uso final, eu mexia no PC mais rápido que em qualquer outro sistema.
<SanMaster> O que importa é a usabilidade e tempo ganho.
<SanMaster> Odeio perder tempo com loadings.
<SanMaster> Nisso o 10 perdeu para o 8.1. Mas ganhou na interface mais organizada.
<SanMaster> Mas quero colocar o Linux no meu Netbook. =/
<SanMaster> Por isso entrei aqui. Está chato demais com ele bugando.
<MerliM> vixi
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: preciso me reeducar, falando muito palavrão
<MerliM> SanMaster, eu ODEIO esse Tiles ai
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: estresse
<MerliM> sabe o que é odiar de nao querer ve ou abrir
<SanMaster> Por que?
<SanMaster> Elas são tão boas.
<MerliM> sou das antigas menu iniciar pra mim é um botao com menus e pronto
<MerliM> diabo de uma tela que abre milhoes de coisas credo
<SanMaster> Mas isso se resolvia no 8.1 uai
<MerliM> inutil
<SanMaster> Era só instalar o Start 8 que ele jogava o menu iniciar do windows 7, no Windows 8.1
<SanMaster> Mas Merlim, as Tiles são boas demais.
<Geese_Howard> gosto
<SanMaster> Elas organizam tudo.
<MerliM> SanMaster, fiz pra um monte de cliente isos
<Geese_Howard> eu também detesto tiles
<MerliM> gosto mano
<Geese_Howard> mas é velhice
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> muitos anos de menu
<SanMaster> Eu gosto bastante.
<Geese_Howard> talvez as crianças mais novas tenham adorado
<MerliM> SanMaster, nao uso windows desde 1998 mano
<Geese_Howard> principalmente pela aparência com tabletes
<MerliM> to falando experiencias com clientes
<SanMaster> No meu 10 aqui, não alterei nada. Como minhas configurações do Windows 8.1 ficaram nas nuvens, quando instalei o 10, elas foram atualizando conforme usava no 8.1.
<SanMaster> Vou lhe ser sincero. Até o Windows 7, eu concordo que o Linux dá um banho em estabilidade e velocidade.
<SanMaster> Mas do 8.1 pra cá, eu não vi mais isso acontecer.
<MerliM> até e depois
<MerliM> hauauhuaha
<MerliM> Deus queira que tu nunca pegue uma blue screen of death do windows 10
<SanMaster> Aqui eu mexo e abro tanta coisa, e não tem bug algum. E olha que possui antivírus, que pesa mais o sistema. E mesmo assim é tudo rápido.
<MerliM> que nao te diz absolutamente nada do que tá acontecendo
<MerliM> kkk
<SanMaster> Cara, nunca vi Bluescreen no Windows 8.1
<SanMaster> No 7 já vi várias.
<SanMaster> No 8 também foi uma porcaria.
<MerliM> ai tu tem q ter uns cheat codes locou pra poder VÊ a mensagem de erro pra ir atrás de suporte
<SanMaster> Mas o 8.1 foi estável demais.
<SanMaster> E o 10, até o momento, está sendo.
<MerliM> GNU/LInux voCê é o dono do seu Sistema e do que faz com ele
<MerliM> M$ pra mim continua sem maturidade pra querer fazer algo similiar ao Mac OS x
<SanMaster> Mas muita coisa não posso fazer no Linux entende?
<MerliM> começando pelo kernel
<SanMaster> Esse é o problema.
<MerliM> depende do teu muita coisakkk
<SanMaster> Há programas específicos que uso em meu trabalho, que não posso instalar no Linux, mesmo com o Wine.
<MerliM> questao de costume e de tentar se adaptar
<SanMaster> Não é costume. É que não pode mesmo. =/
<SanMaster> Essas limitações que me tira do sério.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: cara, se você precisa usar wine, não use linux. continue no windows
<MerliM> entendo
<MerliM> :D
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: e as limitações são dos seus programas, não do linux
<SanMaster> Sim.
<SanMaster> Mas isso que quis dizer.
<MerliM> na empresa que trabalhei ele compraram um sistema de mais de 60 mil for windows
<Geese_Howard> considerando o preço de SAP R/3
<MerliM> fora o SQL SERVER e WINDOWS SERVER e queriam pra eu migrar as estações e emular o cliente do aplicativo
<Geese_Howard> foi miséria esse aí
<MerliM> pode isso ganhando 2k enquando os caras do sistema ganhavam 10k so pra da o suporte
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> SanMaster, instala linux e roda uma vbox com windows nel
<Geese_Howard> depende do programa
<SanMaster> Sabe o que fiz?
<SanMaster> No netbook ruim, estava o Windows 7 e dando muita bluescreen por ser fraco demais.
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, é mano mais poderiam ter desenvolvido a solucao todo em linux pq o sistema anterior era e com equipe interna de desenvolvimento
<SanMaster> Daí, tentei partir para o Linux, para ver se, com o Wine, pudesse ter a estabilidade do Linux, mas usando meus programas da empresa.
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: só para entender
<MerliM> diga
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: todo o parque usava linux nas estações com um sistema linux. dae fizeram um sistema novo com windows e foi obrigado a "emular" via wine por causa disso?
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: cara, wine é uma porcaria
<SanMaster> Como te falei Geese, eu sou iniciante nesse universo Linux.
<SanMaster> Eu não sei o que presta e o que não presta.
<SanMaster> Fui no que todos aconselhavam usar.
<SanMaster> Estava sem um norte.
<SanMaster> Qual é bom para fazer tal função?
<SanMaster> Sem ser o Wine?
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, eles assim queriam, pra falar a verdade todas as estações eram windows pirata e todos os servidores linux inclusive o de ERP com um app próprio rodando no windows mais com banco de dados todo em LINUX
<MerliM> em vez de correrem atrás do que eu indiquei e migrar tudo pra linux cortando custos e investimento no time técnico pra manter o sistema
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: que tipo de programa é esse que você precisa usar?
<MerliM> pagaram 3 caras de recife por um sistema lendo parace que os select dos caras no banco meu DEUS era uma vida uma consulta isso local magina
<MerliM> rede 1000
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: heuheiuheiuheiuheiuehe
<MerliM> no linux db sem compactacao 250 a 300 megas no maximo
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: é o que eu falo, tá cheio de idiota na gerencia/diretoria de TI
<MerliM> migrou sqlserver 2gb no começa
<MerliM> 1 ano 8 gb
<MerliM> lixo demais mal projetado
<MerliM> e nao me deixavam fazer nada
<MerliM> saca
<SanMaster> Um é um .exe, feito em 1994. Antigo pra caramba. Mas a empresa usa, não tenho o que fazer. O outro é um repetidor de sinal, que faz o netbook enviar sinal como o roteador.
<MerliM> mãos atadas mais cobravam velocidade da equipe tecnica
<SanMaster> Nem com o Wine consegui girar o repetidor de sinal.
<MerliM> joguei a toalha mano 2k pra me estressar ia matar 1 la
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: mas esse *exe faz o que, especificamente?
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: cara, repetidor de sinal faz acesso ao hardware
<SanMaster> Ele é o programa que gerencia o estoque e faz as vendas da empresa.
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, meu gerente de Ti era literalmente um idiota botou areia no meu projeto de migraçao pra Zimbra
<MerliM> sai da empresa migraram pra zimbra
<MerliM> uahuahuah
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: muito específico para funcionar no wine
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: dificilmente um programa que faz acesso a hardware dessa maneira, funciona corretamente, por motivos óbvios [modulo/firmware]
<SanMaster> Eu imaginei isso Geese.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: agora, programa antigo
<SanMaster> Até porque, esse programa acessa o driver instalado no Windows.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: geralmente é driver específico, não suporta todas as placas
<SanMaster> E, eu imaginei que não seria possível no Linux, porque nem sei como o Linux instala os drivers.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: mesmo no windows
<MerliM> Gente Virtualbox mano
<MerliM> larga um windows xp e seja feliz
<SanMaster> Merlim
<SanMaster> Baixei aqui um Windows 8.1 lite.
<SanMaster> Vamos ver se funfa.
<SanMaster> Mas eu queria memso Linux.
<SanMaster> Para aprender mais sobre esse universo.
<SanMaster> Por sempre me falarem que tudo é possível no Linux, eu imaginei que isso também seria possível.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: besteira
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: linux não faz milagre
<SanMaster> E por isso tentei e quero ver se consigo adaptar os programas a ele.
<MerliM> Instala linux depois instala o virtuabox e nele um windows leve pra usar os soft da empresa so quando precisa todo o resto linux
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: mas aprender é uma coisa, usar programas específicos para windows é outra
<MerliM> mano simples
<SanMaster> Entendi.
<SanMaster> Eu não tenho nada a reclamar do Linux áli no meu PC.
<SanMaster> Só essa coisa do Z e do touchpad estão me atrapalhando um pouco.
<SanMaster> Mas ele ficou até mais estável que o Windows 7.
<SanMaster> Ficou mais leve.
<SanMaster> Eu tinha MacBook, vendi correndo aquela porcaria.
<SanMaster> Puro Marketing. OS X é uma fezes para não falar bosta.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: pq achou isso?
<SanMaster> Limitações.
<MerliM> SanMaster, que cliente  irc teu é esse é web né
<SanMaster> Falsa promossa.
<MerliM> Horrivel kk
<SanMaster> Estou no site.
<woldpt> SanMaster: concordo. Tenho um iMac 2009 correndo Manjaro ;-)
<MerliM> Mac OS x Mais cool que WIndows
<SanMaster> Que achei este canal. Fazem anos que não instalo cliente IRC no PC. Vou atrás de um bom, por falar nisso.
<MerliM> kk
<MerliM> Linus Tovalds usa um air ^ ^
<SanMaster> Pois ele pode usar até 2 de uma só vez.
<MerliM> segundo ele o pc mais silenciosa da vida dele por isso nao curto desktop
<MerliM> zuada demais
<SanMaster> Me senti enganado pelo que tive.
<SanMaster> Diziam ser mais estável e rápido que o Windows.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: que tipo de limitações? dê-nos mais detalhes
<SanMaster> Isso comparando com Windows 98 né?
<SanMaster> Por exemplo, quis mudar a interface do mesmo. Não pode.
<SanMaster> É só um exemplo.
<Geese_Howard> poxa, aí você está querendo d+
<MerliM> kkk
<Geese_Howard> você comprou a interface
<MerliM> partiu depois dessa banhar e comer
<Geese_Howard> é isso que a apple vende, sonhos
<Geese_Howard> euheuheiuhieu
<woldpt> :)
<SanMaster> Pois é. Acho horrível a interface de macs.
<SanMaster> Por isso queria mudar a do OS X.
<SanMaster> Entrei em contato apenas para mudar as barras do sistema.
<SanMaster> Não podia.
<MerliM> Mac OS x pra mim umas das interfaces mais belas e funcionais nao é atoa que o windows e até certas distros linux tem tentado aparentar o mesmo
<MerliM> caro amigo
<SanMaster> Tem que ser como a Apple manda ser.
<MerliM> menu global é um exemplo
<SanMaster> Eu naõ acço.
<SanMaster> Acho
<SanMaster> Outras limitações são.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: mas claro, se fosse para ser livre era grátis
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkk
<SanMaster> Uso de Pendrives.
<woldpt> actualizaçoes de segurança demoram muito a sair
<SanMaster> Coloquei vários pendrives no meu Macbook air.
<SanMaster> Só lia os de marcas muito famosas.
<MerliM> simples to com um mac air 13.3 levinhoo formatar e instalar VOIDLINUX
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: kkkkkkkk
<SanMaster> No Windows XPzão lia na hora.
<MerliM> e acesso ubuntu-br e br-ubuntu pra falar com a galera
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: é, nunca comprei pendrive xing-ling, então não sei se dá problema
<MerliM> uso de pendrivers como assim
<MerliM> O.o
<SanMaster> Vocês me perguntaram as limitações que tive.
<SanMaster> Estou contando.
<gbgbg> o ubuntu é melhor que sistema operacional windows 10?
<SanMaster> Essa do pendrive, me fez perder um serviço que deixei de ganhar 2,400 reais.
<MerliM> essas limitações não foram pq vc nao tentou aprender o sistema
<SanMaster> Tudo porque o Macbook não queria ler.
<MerliM> pois segundo review é o que tem a melhor curva de aprendizagem
<SanMaster> Ele não queria ler o pendrive do cliente.
<SanMaster> O que eu tinha que aprender sobre OS X?
<SanMaster> Usei ele por 2 anos.
<astroo-> gbgbg  tens de dizer para que fim e
<MerliM> SanMaster, entao o problema era o pendrive mano
<MerliM> nao acho
<SanMaster> Não.
<MerliM> entao tá
<SanMaster> Porque o concorrente pegou o pendrive, plugou em seu notebook com WinXP e leu na hora.
<MerliM> :D
<SanMaster> O Macbook não reconhecia o Pendrive mesmo.
<SanMaster> Fora que travava normal. Diziam os fanboys Apple que não travava. Trava pra caramba.
<MerliM> Ja usei hackintosh pra testar num dell inspiron 1545 black piano lindo que roubaram
<MerliM> funcionava tudo
<MerliM> de boa so fiquei com preguiça de configurar a resolucao de tel
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: é, travar eu nunca vi
<MerliM> tela tinha q recompilar o grub com suporte a resolucao e tal na tive saco
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: mas não usei tanto assim
<SanMaster> Eu vendi o meu pelo valor que paguei.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: e foi o modelo power pc
<woldpt> o osx é bom. so que depois de aprender a utilizar, já nao aprendes mais nada. acabou.
<SanMaster> O meu era um Macbook Air 2013.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: você chegou a usar o sistema "underthehood"?
<SanMaster> Claro que não aprende mais nada, ele não te oferece nada a fazer.
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: do macosx?
<MerliM> Nem eu nem meu piratao travava
<MerliM> estranho isso
<woldpt> gnulinux ha sempre qualquer coisa nova para experimentar
<SanMaster> OS X mavericks.
<SanMaster> A versão do OS X dele.
<MerliM> acho q o mesmo do meu aqui levinho
<SanMaster> Pouco depois que vendi, saiu aquela outra versão.
<MerliM> air 2013 por linux e sem feliz forever
<MerliM> uauahua ai os noobs da Ti ele so quer ser o bamba bamba bammmmbamm mais usa um mac os x
<MerliM> ahuahua quando forem ve
<MerliM> hein nnnn
<MerliM> kk
<SanMaster> Sabe o que mais gosto de ver?
<MerliM> Shell Mac os X é TOp
<SanMaster> Os NA's, amam a Apple. Compram os Macbooks dela o tempo todo. Mas quando vai se ver, estão usando Windows em seus Macbooks.
<MerliM> tao top quanto o linux so nao se limitar a interface
<MerliM> o que é NA's
<MerliM> ???
<SanMaster> Norte americanos.
<MerliM> Há kkkk
<MerliM> e como fazem com os ipods iphones etc
<Geese_Howard> SanMaster: sério?
<Geese_Howard> sabia não
<SanMaster> Vão de Android.
<MerliM> no iphone ?
<MerliM> O.o ô godd
<SanMaster> Somente gente preguiçosa, com preguiça de aprender, compram iPhone.
<MerliM> god
<SanMaster> Eu sou um.
<MerliM> kkk
<SanMaster> Possuo iPhone.
<SanMaster> 5S.
<SanMaster> Mas já estou saindo.
<SanMaster> Um sistema porco esse do iOS.
<SanMaster> Que não possui nem gerenciador de arquivos.
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, que papel de parede loko meu amigo esse ai seu
<SanMaster> Fiquei na mão com a Apple.
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: só não me pergunte onde consegui
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, claro mano é tipo carro e mulher se elogia nao se imita
<MerliM> ^ ^
<leocps> alguem pode me ajuda como instala o arquivo ftdi_sio.tar.gz
<SV> Hello
<astroo-> ola
<Geese_Howard> leocps: esse arquivo não tem documentação?
<Geese_Howard> leocps: normalmente você necessita primeiro descompactar com tar -zxvf arquivo.tar.gz
<Geese_Howard> leocps: será criado um diretório e você terá que entrar nele, algo como cd ftdi_sio [exemplo]
<Geese_Howard> leocps: aí, tem que ver o que tem dentro, se tiver um Makefile, basta digitar make install
<Geese_Howard> leocps: se tiver um configure, ./configure && make && make install
<Geese_Howard> leocps: sempre é bom ler a documentação do arquivo
<leocps> espera ai
<leocps> descompactei esse e o diretorio ftdi_sio
<leocps> agora o que faco
<Geese_Howard> cd ftdi_sio
<Geese_Howard> dá um ls dentro do diretorio
<Geese_Howard> verifica se não tem um INSTALL ou README
<Geese_Howard> dê uma lida, se tiver
<[Luto]> Minha versão 14.04 tá pesada pro meu netbook, alguém sabe onde achar a versão 12?
<[Luto]> Acho que é a mais recomendada né?
<astroo-> tenta o lubuntu ou xubuntu
<[Luto]> Tem como atualizar direto do site sem ter que utilizar um pendrive/cd?
<Guest90504> Fazer com que o Firefox seja o único programa a acessar a internet, é possível?
<astroo-> dar uns 15 minutos pela possivel ajuda de alguem
<MerliM> pessoal sobre a dúvida do iso to img - esse software resolve
<MerliM> mkisohybrid
<[Luto]> Valeu astroo-.
<MerliM> inclusive nao precisa formatar
<MerliM> aff
<MerliM> Tá muito lindinha a lua tomando sheik no site
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> ^ ^ Owwnnnnnn amei
<MerliM> passei meia hora antes de digitar minha string
<xGrind> MerliM, que site?
<MerliM> xGrind, no do google
<MerliM> kkk
<MerliM> a lua tá buiiintaa la
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> agora vi
<MerliM> xGrind, www.google.com.br
<MerliM> a lua ta tomando sheik :D
<xGrind> MerliM, eu vi. mas não é lua, é marte
<MerliM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> né a lua vermelha do eclipse man
<MerliM> O.o
<xGrind> encontraram água em marte
<MerliM> e marte mesmo ele tá tomanod sheik nera pra ser água
<MerliM> astroo-, diz que é só mentira isso ai de aǵua em marte
<MerliM> há é água mesmo to ficando lok
<hggdh> gente, vamos tentar ficar mais no tópico
<Geese_Howard> "suas definições de off-topic foram atualizadas"
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-30
<Guest81585> Boa noite, instalei o UBUNTU 14.04 LTS em um PC com o Windows 8.1, contudo só inicializa no Windows 8.1.. não aprece o GRUB =/
<renebarbosa> instalou o ubuntu em modo legacy
<astroo-> ola
<renebarbosa> e ta iniciando a máquina em modo uefi
<renebarbosa> ?
<Guest81585> Instalei em uma partição separada q deixei só para o UBUNTU
<Guest81585> coloquei ext4, formatei, deixei o ponto de montagem, mas como citei, só inicia no Win8.1
<MerliM> uefi e grub saoo boot da maquina mano
<MerliM> entra na bios e muda de uefi pra bios mode
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> astroo-, ate amanha
<astroo-> ate
<smelt> Instalei erradamente a versão 32-bit. A máquina já opera assim há dois meses, em dual boot com Windows Seven. Para passar para a versão de 64-bit tenho que refazer todo o processo?
<elisboa> bom dia
<shallwe> opa opa bom dia
<barna> dia
<shallwe> assunto polêmico, alias uma opinião né: http://www.zdnet.com/article/why-there-will-never-be-a-year-of-the-linux-desktop/
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: vamos ver
<Geese_Howard> blablabla fim do destkop
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: kkk sim mais ou menos por aí
<shallwe> tb achei isso
<shallwe> até acho que no futuro os pcs vao diminuir de tamanho, e muito, e aquela ideia do cel do Ubuntu de usar ele para celular, chegar na firma ou em casa e só plugar ele do dock e usar cmo pc, acho bem válida
<shallwe> acho que é bem por aí mesmo, um aparelho que faz tudo
<shallwe> e claro cloud pra tudo
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu pegar a minha camera nikon e os filmes kodak aqui, vou tirar um foto com o meu notebook com desktop linux, antes que ele acabe rsrs
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: kkk, ainda tem muito tempo :)
<Geese_Howard> fim do desktop, homem em marte, skynet
<Geese_Howard> o que será que vem primeiro
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, eu sei, mas o pessoal fala demais, olha essa reportagem apenas como um movimento do mercado
<eloi_carneiro> pode acontecer como não
<eloi_carneiro> eu acho que daqui pra frente o tablet vai acabar, ao meu ponto de vista já virou os novos netbooks
<eloi_carneiro> lembra
<Geese_Howard> deus me livre, quem comprou netbook deve ter ficado tão feliz
<eloi_carneiro> era uma febre agora nem acha direito e ninguém quer
<Geese_Howard> lixo!
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: concordo, eu vejo mais um big celular
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: para existir este tipo de dispositivo, a tecnologia de baterias tem que avançar
<Geese_Howard> e muito
<shallwe> celulares grandes que fazem tudo, se vc quiser olhar algo maior como filmes e coisas, pluga ele na tv :)
<eloi_carneiro> pelo que estou vendo os smarts vão ficar entre 5 a 7"
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: kkk é isso aí, não sei pq até hoje não lançaram ainda uma bateria melhor, a nasa já usa a anos baterias que duram muito mais
<eloi_carneiro> e serão uma ótima ferramenta para facilitar as coisas
<shallwe> deve ser o marketing de venda de baterias sei la
<eloi_carneiro> mas não substitui um computador
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: substituir pra trabalho acho que não
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: nasa faz celular?
<shallwe> mas pra outras coisas com certeza navegar, jogar jogos mais simples, facebook mensagens essas coisas
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: nasa faz tecnologia :)
<Geese_Howard> mas não tem NADA a ver com celular
<Geese_Howard> você forçou agora
<Geese_Howard> bateria da nasa com bateria para celulares
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: de certa forma não, mas muito coisa sai de lá
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: kkkk, ta bom vamos deixar assim é muito off topic :)
<shallwe> eu falo na tecnologia em geral, eles tem muita coisa boa, mas são coisas que não são rentáveis em questão de markting digamos assim
<eloi_carneiro> ainda!
<Geese_Howard> rentaveis em questão de produção em larga escala
<shallwe> e eu aqui ainda querendo o celular com o ubuntu, mas é caro pra chuchu!
<shallwe> Geese_Howard: isso aí
<eloi_carneiro> mas então, eles inventaram o tennis
<eloi_carneiro> inventaram os travesseiros da nasa  rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> a espuma que eu me lembre não era nem pra travesseiro e no fim o pessoal aproveitou pra isso
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: aí já não sei kkk, mas se vc fala, o travesseiro que conheço :)
<eloi_carneiro> saindo desse assunto de nasa
<shallwe> mas agora em 2017 eu acho pretendem lançar o último processador em 7nm
<eloi_carneiro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uGqXhhberk
<shallwe> depois disso morreu
<eloi_carneiro> vcs já viram o canal desse cara
<shallwe> e com isso será um mega avança na tecnologia
<eloi_carneiro> ontem eu estava vendo um vídeo sobre o systemd
<eloi_carneiro> tem muita gente reclamando do systemd, mas achei interessante
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: interessante tem vários vídeos do cara
<eloi_carneiro> ele é meio doidão
<eloi_carneiro> mas é muito bacana
<eloi_carneiro> o ubuntu não vai mudar para o systemd?
<shallwe> preciso ler mais sobre isso, farei isso meio dia, boa ideia
<shallwe> adoro tecnologia, pena que falta tempo pra eu me encorporar nisso kkk
<shallwe> mas um dia ainda acerto na lotomania e me dedico 100% do tempo a linux e tecnologia por um tempo
<Leo___> Preciso de ajuda para instalar o Ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> ...e já foi
<shallwe> nossa esses iniciantes ...
<shallwe> nossa esse amd c-60 é fogo kkk, as vezes tem uns processadores mega fail kkk. da Intel são os atom e da amd são esses da linha C kkk, que horror
<eloi_carneiro> nem me fala
<shallwe> sorte que paguei 300 reais nesse note, então nem reclamo muito
<eloi_carneiro> uma vez o pessoal comprou 8 maquinas na americanas ou wallmart
<shallwe> tenho um c-60 dual core até que é bom pra tudo, mas quando vc navega nossa, já era, nunca vi algo tão lento kkk independente do navegador
<eloi_carneiro> algo assim com o amd c60
<eloi_carneiro> eu falei que não ia dar certo
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: cara eu sinto muito pelo seu time kkk sei como é
<eloi_carneiro> são umas maquinas valentes, mas ou vc usa o sistema/erp ou o navegador ou qualquer outra coisa
<Daekdroom> eloi_carneiro, o 15.04 já funciona no systemd por padrão, se não me engano
<eloi_carneiro> Daekdroom, hummm
<eloi_carneiro> estou usando o 14.04 lts
<eloi_carneiro> por isso que não estava vendo nada
<eloi_carneiro> provavelmente o proximo lts vai ser com sustemd então
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, processador de 2 nucleos e 1Ghz cada um
<eloi_carneiro> não tem como fazer milagre
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: sim, mas mesmo assim deveria rodar melhor, mas fazer oq né
<shallwe> realmente pra navegar é um horrror cara kkk vc não tem noção
<Daekdroom> O Firefox é um navegador que praticamente usa um núcleo só rs.
<shallwe> mas pro meu uso ta bom, não posso reclamar muito, tenho ele faz tempo, dá uma pena deixar ele de canto e comprar outro :(
<shallwe> Daekdroom: então é por isso que é lento nesses processadores de baixo clock
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, é que nem o pessoal que pergunta: qual maquina é boa pra comprar?
<eloi_carneiro> resposta: a que o seu dinheiro conseguir
<shallwe> se bem que nesses processadores de baixo clock é fogo, 1 processador fica praticamente quase 100% em uso
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: kkk é isso aí
<roberto-adm> Bom dia pessoal!
<shallwe> só acho exagero comprar Apple, mas que é uma coisa bonita de se ver é kkk já tive um ipad e comprarei um de novo
<eloi_carneiro> cara tem gente que compra um monstro pra usar o facebook, ou pior, compra um mac achando que o serviço vai ser feito com 2 clicks
<shallwe> roberto-adm: bom dia
<eloi_carneiro> não tem lógica
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: fazer oq né
<toter> eloi_carneiro: Li apenas uma parte da conversa... Mas o Ubuntu Gnome que estou usando aqui utiliza o systemd
<toter> Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<Geese_Howard> 10:04:27     Daekdroom | eloi_carneiro, o 15.04 já funciona no systemd por padrão, se não me engano
<roberto-adm> Pessoal to procurando uma programa que possa usar para colocar assinatura em pdf... qual vocês aconselham?
<eloi_carneiro> toter, então é isso estou usando a lts, por isso que não achei os comandos
<Geese_Howard> roberto-adm: adobe reader professional
<roberto-adm> pra ubuntu?
<Geese_Howard> roberto-adm: windows
<roberto-adm> kkk
<roberto-adm> o reader faz isso no windows...
<roberto-adm> mas e no ubuntu?
<toter> Estou gostando do systemd... Otimizei o máximo que pude... E fiz o meu Ubuntu Gnome dar o boot em 4.9 segundos :)
<Geese_Howard> evince
<toter> http://imgh.us/bootchart-20150921-0407.svg
<shallwe> roberto-adm: tipo assinatura eletrônica?
<Geese_Howard> não entendo essa neura de bootar em 1s
<toter> eu tb não
<toter> a de 4.9 segundos eu entendo
<Geese_Howard> besteira
<shallwe> toter: esse i5 é 4cores?
<toter> Não é neura... Aprendi bastante sobre o systemd fazendo este teste
<eloi_carneiro> toter, mas que otimização vc fez?
<Geese_Howard> retirou serviços inúteis?
<toter> Geese_Howard: exato
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<toter> E tem um monte
<toter> shallwe: 2 cores
<Geese_Howard> é possível fazer isso em qualquer system V da vida
<eloi_carneiro> mas isso é administração básica do sistema
<shallwe> toter: a bom
<eloi_carneiro> estou desenvolvendo um projeto aqui e tive que colocar o mysql + apache e outras coisas, a maquina tá lerda pra iniciar
<shallwe> roberto-adm: vc já tentou instalar o Master PDF Editor? tem no gerenciador de pacotes
<eloi_carneiro> quando terminar a primeira coisa que vou fazer é remover eles da maquina
<shallwe> lá no instalador de programas do ubuntu
<Geese_Howard> roberto-adm: evince
<roberto-adm> shallwe, entao nao tem no meu gerenciador de pacote... tá esquisito isso aqui
<roberto-adm> shallwe, to com o ubuntu 15.04
<shallwe> roberto-adm: o Geese_Howard deu a dica do evince é uma boa
<shallwe> ele é pra gnome tenta lá
<toter> Geese_Howard: Acho que seria improvável conseguir um boot de 4.9 segundos usando o system V... A vantagem do systemd é que "systemd provides aggressive parallelization capabilities"
<toter> A vantagem é a paralelização, se é que existe essa palavra em português
<eloi_carneiro> roberto-adm, http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/editar-arquivos-pdf-no-linux/
<Geese_Howard> toter: openrc também provê parelelismo
<Geese_Howard> blablabla
<eloi_carneiro> roberto-adm, tem um artigo sobre esse programa
<toter> Geese_Howard: Bom, vc. está é querendo trollar, eu entendo...
<eloi_carneiro> roberto-adm, esse site tem sempre umas dicas de ferramentas interessantes, conseguiu acessar?
<toter> eloi_carneiro: Recomendo pesquisar sobre esses serviços inúteis...
<eloi_carneiro> toter, vc consegue me citar um
<toter> Realmente existem muitos...
<shallwe> calma ai vou chamar o hggdh kkkk, pronto
<roberto-adm> eloi_carneiro, vou abrir aqui
<toter> eloi_carneiro: O primeiro passo é usar o comando "systemd-analyze blame", para ver quais serviços estão desacelerando o seu sistema
<toter> eloi_carneiro: De lá vc. vai pesquisando um por um para ver se realmente é necessário
<eloi_carneiro> hum interessante
<eloi_carneiro> até anotei aqui no zim desktop wiki
<eloi_carneiro> pra fazer uns testes
<toter> eloi_carneiro: Faça os testes e compartilhe aqui os resultados...
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, porque vc vai chamar o hggdh? não entendi
<eloi_carneiro> toter, sim
<eloi_carneiro> toter, e no system init do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> que é o upstart
<eloi_carneiro> senão me engano, tem algum comando parecido com o systemd-analyse blame?
<roberto-adm> eloi_carneiro, acessei sim.. legal o site... agora só falta descobrir no master como colocar assinatura no pdf kkk
<eloi_carneiro> roberto-adm, legal, mas o programa é intuitivo, vc consegue :D
<shallwe> roberto-adm: mas que tipo de assinatura você quer? é assinatura digital com seus dados incorporado?
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, bem lembrado!
<toter> eloi_carneiro: Não me recordo no momento... :/
<MerliM> bom dia!
<shallwe> MerliM: bom dia
<eloi_carneiro> MerliM, bom dia
<eloi_carneiro> toter, vc já viu um processo chamado whoopsie
<eloi_carneiro> toter, ele tem apenas no ubuntu, até onde eu tinha lido é da canonical, esse é um dos tipos de serviço que vc removeu?
<toter> Geese_Howard: E apenas para sua informação, antes de trollar... Pesquise... O Openrc possui paralelismo? Sim, mas é desativado por padrão, é opcional e ainda está em desenvolvimento :)
<toter> "Parallel service startup (optional, in development)"
<roberto-adm> sem chance de coplocar a assinatura de jpg... isso que mata no ubuntu
<toter> Grr.... Que raiva que dá de moleque mimado...
<toter> Peço desculpas...
<Geese_Howard> toter: kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MerliM> kkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> tu que passa mal e eu que sou mimado
<toter> eloi_carneiro: Já ouvi falar sim... Esse whoopsie é o "Ubuntu Error Reporting"
<toter> eloi_carneiro: http://i.stack.imgur.com/iwyYZ.png
<roberto-adm> shallwe, nem... simplesmente colocar uma jpg com fundo trasnparente sobre arquivo pdf
<toter> eloi_carneiro: Eu desativei... Não afetou em nada
<toter> Geese_Howard: Passar mal é uma coisa... Ser mimado é outra... Vc. não fala nada com nada... É até difícil de compreender o que vc. quer dizer...
<roberto-adm> no reader é tão simples.. v adiciona uma ssinatura e tada! (som windows kkkk)
<Geese_Howard> toter: ok, na próxima eu desenho
<roberto-adm> no master... adicionei 48.000 a assinatura e nada de aparecer no doc kkkk
<toter> Geese_Howard: Se o seu português já é tão precário... Imagina as suas habilidades em desenho
<toter> <Geese_Howard>	toter: openrc também provê parelelismo
<roberto-adm> vou tentar o evince
<toter> Geese_Howard: Escreveu errado, mas tudo bem
<Geese_Howard> heil hydra!
<roberto-adm> humf... desito kkk
<shallwe> roberto-adm: a ta entendi como se fosse uma marca dágua
<roberto-adm> shallwe, isso isso isso ;)
<roberto-adm> shallwe, resolvi q transações bancaria só faço pelo ubuntu... por questao de virus e toda hora ter q ir em banco fazer nova senha
<roberto-adm> shallwe, ai como faço ART... já faço no ubuntu.. pago e mando ela com assinatura pro cliente
<shallwe> roberto-adm: entendi e não está aparecendo pq vc insere a imagem em jpg?
<shallwe> já tentou formato da assinatura png com transparência?
<roberto-adm> shallwe, aparece mas ela sobre poem e nao fica "transparente"
<toter> roberto-adm: qual programa vc. está usando? Seria possível vc. disponibilizar a sua assinatura para fazermos alguns testes?
<shallwe> roberto-adm: entendi você quer colocar ela de fundo, mas deveria fucionar é só um comando pra passar pro fundo, atrás
<shallwe> ou fundo de pagina
<roberto-adm> shallwe, chover aqui ;/
<roberto-adm> shallwe, ele manda... mas manda atras da figura do pdf ai some kkkk
<roberto-adm> é hoje meu ubuntu tá possuido... nao agora nao quer conversar com a impressora kkkk
<converge> meu cloud nao disponibiliza app pra configurar zona de dns, tem alguma maneira rapida de resolver isso ?
<toter> converge: qual é o seu "cloud"?
<converge> toter: tpa
<shallwe> roberto-adm: que estranho mesmo a não ser que voc~e tente com outro editor de pdf mesmo
<aline_> bom dia
<sistematico> aline_, Bom dia
<aline_> estou com ubuntu 12.04, gostaria de fazer um pendriver bootavel do windows 7, mas com winusb da um erro de blocklist como faço?
<Geese_Howard> aline_: blocklist?
<Geese_Howard> aline_: está certo isso?
<aline_> Geese_Howard, tem algum jeito de resolver?
<Geese_Howard> aline_: não sei, não entendi este "blocklist"
<aline_> estou tentando de novo, quando de o erro eu lhe mostro
<barna> o unetbootin faz pen de windows?
<Geese_Howard> aline_: melhor assim
<Geese_Howard> barna: não que eu saiba
<aline_> barna, unetbootin vou tentar...havia me esquecido dele
<Geese_Howard> aline_: está tentando com o que atualmente?
<barna> faz tanto tempo q não uso windows q nem lembro de como fazer
<barna> e o dd sera q funciona?
<aline_> acho q não toda vez q faço o dd if não vinga
<Geese_Howard> barna: já funcionou, como também já falhou
<Geese_Howard> barna: o melhor para fazer é no próprio windows
<barna> tb acho, se tivesse q fazer, provavelmente eu usaria uma vbox com win pra isso.
<aline_> dá erro quando vai instalar o grub
<Geese_Howard> aline_: na imagem?
<aline_> Geese_Howard.. este é o erro
<aline_> Installation failed !
<aline_> Exit code: 512
<aline_> Log:
<aline_> Formating device...
<aline_> Mounting...
<aline_> mount: warning: /media/winusb_iso_1443626190_2365 seems to be mounted read-only.
<aline_> Copying...
<aline_> Installing grub...
<aline_> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: aviso: Tentando instalar o GRUB em um disco com partição múltiplo rótulo ou ambos rótulo de partição e sistema de arquivos. Isso não é suportado ainda..
<MerliM> copia todo o cd pro pendrive vfat32
<aline_> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: aviso: Incorporação não permitida. O GRUB só pode ser instalado neste setup usando blocklists. Porém. blocklists são INSTÁVEIS e seu uso não é aconselhado..
<aline_> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: erro: não prosseguir com listas de bloqueio.
<aline_> Error occured !
<aline_> Syncing...
<aline_> /usr/bin/winusb: linha 78:  7933 Terminado               while true; do
<aline_>     sleep 0.05; echo 'pulse';
<aline_> done
<aline_> Cleaning...
<aline_> /usr/bin/winusb: linha 78:  9594 Terminado               while true; do
<aline_>     sleep 0.05; echo 'pulse';
<aline_> done
<aline_> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_iso_1443626190_2365'...
<MerliM> roda o ntboot alguma coisa e manda por no /dev/sdx referente ao pendrive
<aline_> Umounting and removing '/media/winusb_target_1443626190_2365'...
<aline_> é imagem iso
<MerliM> simples assim
<MerliM> sempre faço isso
<sistematico> aline_, Não pode postar várias linhas aqui.
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkk
<aline_> foi mal me desculpe
<Geese_Howard> e o MerliM resolve escrever no meio
<aline_> rs
<sistematico> Cole em http://paste.ubuntu.com e passe o link aqui.
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, desnecessáriooo isso
<MerliM> o.o
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: o que é desnecessário?
<MerliM> jaá dei a solução kkk
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, monte de linhass o hggdh tá complacente
<MerliM> *-*
<MerliM> escrevi 3 outro dia quase me bate
<aline_> kkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> aline_: alternativamente a solução do MerliM
<Geese_Howard> aline_: o grub te avisa que o que você quer fazer não é suportado
<aline_>  ntboot é o unetbootin?
<Geese_Howard> aline_: e o erro não é de blocklists, blocklists é o que você terá que usar para TALVEZ funcionar o que você quer, mas como pode ver no log, não é o recomendado, pode ser que instale e não funcione
<MerliM> aline_, desculpe o que queres de fato fazer e pra que???
<sistematico> Ela falou ali em cima, criar um pen-drive com o Windows.
<aline_> instalei o ubuntu mas a placa de video é muito lenta, não da para jogar nem o supertux.....ai agora a meninada quer o windows de novo....
<sistematico> aline_, http://askubuntu.com/a/487970
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<MerliM> humm entendo qual a placa de video sabes?
<Geese_Howard> linux + jogos = tristeza
<sistematico> Geese_Howard, Depende
<MerliM> geralmente se da pra jogar no windows deve da no linux embora como o Geese_Howard diz triste
<MerliM> e eu nao curto
<MerliM> mais enfim
<sistematico> Geese_Howard, Jogo Counter-Strike: Source e DayZ Mod normal aqui.
<MerliM> qual a tua vga
<Geese_Howard> eu também, jogo mass effect 1,2,3, Dragon Age, Deus EX [trilogia], Star Craft II NO WINDOWS de boa
<Geese_Howard> crysis 1,2,3
<sistematico> Geese_Howard, Jogo no Linux.
<Geese_Howard> jogo no windows
<MerliM> vou comer
<aline_> q comando dou p ver a vga
<aline_> ?
<Geese_Howard> aline_: lspci
<Geese_Howard> aline_: mas não importa, o MerliM foi comer
<Geese_Howard> aline_: não vai fazer diferença
<aline_> kkkkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> aline_: você não tem o cd/dvd do windows?
<Geese_Howard> aline_: para formatar o linux?
<aline_> não
<Geese_Howard> too bad
<aline_> eu odeio win
<Geese_Howard> aline_: não parece
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<aline_> kkkkkkkkkkk
<aline_> por?
<Geese_Howard> se esforçando para instalá-lo
<sistematico> aline_, lspci | grep -i vga
<sistematico> aline_, e cola aqui
<aline_> valeu
<aline_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 Graphics [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01) acho q não tem nada a fazer
<sistematico> alas
<sistematico> até no windows isso vai ser complicado
<sistematico> heh
<Geese_Howard> nuss
<Geese_Howard> corram para as colinas
<aline_> pois é mas a pessoinha quer e agora me ferrei
<Geese_Howard> UniChrome detected
<MerliM> credo vai pro windows mesmooooo kkk
<aline_> kkkkkkkk
<MerliM> brincando
<MerliM> via tem seculos q nao vejo um vga via
<Geese_Howard> não sabia que isso ainda existia
<sistematico> aline_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<MerliM> kkk pensei q as vga mais down eram as intel HD
<MerliM> sistematico, creio que de nada adianta ela deixar a vga afinadinha se a CRIANÇADA nao curtir os jogos
<MerliM> melhor por o windows pra crianças e ir influenciando eles com o tempo a se apaixonar pelo GNU mais opiniao minha
<MerliM> aline_,
<aline_> eles gostaram dos jogos mas esta travando geral
<MerliM> nao existe a possibilidade de upgrade de hardware notebook ou pc?
<MerliM> aline_,  tentou isso http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<MerliM> aline_, via unetbootin
<MerliM> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<MerliM> mais fácil que isso só comprando um pronto :D
<aline_> MerliM, vc fala na linha de comando.....pois na interface grafica ja tentei
<aline_> estou a tentar com unetbootin
<MerliM> quer o metodo de caba bom na mão esse é batata funcionar
<aline_> demoro
<aline_> kkkkkkkkk
<aline_> vou reiniciar ja volto
<MerliM> se ela aparecer esse terceiro método pra mim funcionou
<MerliM> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/ea59e893-7d0b-46b4-abe1-5301e92f5a6e/how-to-create-a-windows-7-usb-to-install-windows-7-from-linux-using-linux-or-a-vm-with-windows?forum=w7itproinstall
<toter> Alguém aqui usa Mac?
<MerliM> eu tenho 2 nao uso nenhum
<MerliM> pus q
<MerliM> book pro
<MerliM> air lixos
<MerliM> ja volto
<toter> Interessante... Alguma razão especial pela qual vc. não os utiliza?
<toter> ah ok
<Dead_Thinker> toter: eu uso o do trampo
<toter> Dead_Thinker: Estou aguardando aqui o lançamento do novo OS... Vai sair hoje a nova versão... Vc. já usou a versão beta ou está acompanhando?
<toter> OSX El Capitan
<Dead_Thinker> só notícias, n me aprofundei
<toter> Estou aqui... ansioso, aguardando...
<toter> Instalei a versão beta, estou testando desde o começo...
<toter> Qual versão vc. usa aí?
<MerliM> http://tecnologiaaberta.com.br/2015/09/opencast-53-do-photoshop-ao-gimp/
<casado> ola
<MerliM> http://includesi.fa7.edu.br/dica/free-software-e-open-source-suas-origens-e-diferencas/
<MerliM> Webinar grátis Elastix: http://www.elastixbrasil.com.br/
<rafaelsoaresbr> Uso Hackintosh Yosemite :D
<MerliM> rafaelsoaresbr, hardware pc ou note ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> pc, não consegui instalar no note
<MerliM> hardware do pc
<rafaelsoaresbr> i5 primeira geração 4GB RAM NVidea GTX 750
<toter> rafaelsoaresbr: Na hora de fazer os updates para uma nova versão, pára de funcionar ou a transição é suave?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Ficou rápido, foi só instalar o Web Driver nvidia
<rafaelsoaresbr> Estou no Yosemite 10.10.5
<toter> É a última versão... Interessante
<toter> Vc. está utilizando no seu dia-a-dia ou só está testando?
<MerliM> poooo dava uma steam machine top
<MerliM> mac os x só se for pra programar pra mac e olhe lá uso dia-a-dia te bitola demais
<rafaelsoaresbr> Uso mais o note.
<Dead_Thinker> toter: to com o Yosemite mesmo
<Geese_Howard> MerliM: entendi "baitola demais"
<leocps> pessoal boa tarde.....tenho uma pasta na aerea de trabalho e como posso instala os arquivos da pasta tem ubuntu 15.04
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, o que vc quis dizer com "entendi .."
<Dead_Thinker> toter_: http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/30/apple-os-x-el-capitan-now-available/
<leocps> ola tem alguem
<toter_> Dead_Thinker: Valeu... Vi agora há pouco... Já estou fazendo o download... :)
<leocps> que pode me ajuda por favor
<Dead_Thinker> vou dar uns dias/semanas pra n correr risco de ter meu dev env zoado
<MerliM> whata el whta
<toter_> Dead_Thinker: Restando 7 horas e 5 minutos para fazer o download... Viva o terceiro mundo!
<Dead_Thinker> leocps: pergunta no canal e quem puder ajudar fala quando ler
<leocps> pessoal boa tarde.....tenho uma pasta na aerea de trabalho e como posso instala os arquivos da pasta tem ubuntu 15.04
 * Geese_Howard Online!
<Dead_Thinker> leocps: Se eu entendi bem, vc tem uma iso do Ubuntu e quer instalar é isso?
<Geese_Howard> tuts tuts tuts
<MerliM> http://idgnow.com.br/ti-pessoal/2015/03/04/conheca-o-nvidia-shield-mistura-de-console-de-games-com-android-tv-4k
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<roberto-adm> boa tarde pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<roberto-adm> instalei o bitdefender.. inclusive o gui... mas nap acho ele pra rodar :$
<MerliM> bitdefender que isso pra que ???
<MerliM> boa noite
<astroo-> anti virus firewall
<roberto-adm> consegui rodar
<roberto-adm> boa... pra limpar do q vier do windows
<MerliM> tá
<MerliM> enfim que bom que resolveu
<roberto-adm> kkk
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-01
<lucas172085> Olá amigos sou iniciante e aconteceu algo inesperado, gostaria de uma mãozinha, meu computador esta com a tela preta escrito GNU GRUB version 2. 02~beta2-9ubuntu1 .3!!!! e não consegui mais sair dela
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lucas172085> positivo, estou na espera
<lucas172085> ou se eu conseguir reinstalar o ubuntu, sem perdar pastas, fotos, programas ja me ajudavam bastante
<lucas172085> que ja estavam instalados
<astroo-> lucas172085  ve o privado
<lucas172085> se eu reisntalar no modo personalizado, será que consigo?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> ô galera bom dia
<shallwe> puxa acordei hoje e fui ler as noticias de linux, nada interessante :(
<davidground> Olá, como faço para instalar o ubuntu?
<hggdh> davidground: vá para http://releases.ubuntu.com, baixe a ISO que te interessa, crie um pendrive/DVD (imagem), e boot via o pendrive/DVD.
<hggdh> davidground: é aconselhavel rodar o Ubuntu via o pendrive/DVD *antes* da instalação. Ubuntu 14.04.3 é o recomendado (versão com suporte até 2019)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<davidground> Obrigado. tenho um pouco de receio pq não conheço muito de programação...
<davidground> baixei o utopic unicorn
<hggdh> davidground: Utopic não mais é suportado. Use 14.04.3
<davidground> ok. estou baixando aqui.
<mirqui> david , todos os lts são melhores
<davidground> :)
<mirqui> melhor testados e melhor suporte , até 2019
<shallwe> que porcaria nem vi e atualizei kernel e coisa da ati kkk, agora to com medo de reiniciar o pc :)
<mirqui> volta ao kernel antigo
<shallwe> mirqui, sim, já tenho vários lá, esse é o aldo bom
<shallwe> mas o saco é ter que refazer de novo depois de iniciar etc etc etc
<mirqui> tem um script para isso
<mirqui> mas acho que vc vai ter que reiniciar
<elisboa> shallwe: boa sorte ;-)
<shallwe> mirqui, ta tranquilo, é mais só questão de não passar trabalho, caso falhe a ati, mas acho que agora não vai eu tirei o drive update, e deixei o drive proprietario padrao
<shallwe> elisboa, assim espero :)
<mirqui> tem drive update para linux?
<mirqui> quer dizer sem ser pelo sistema?
<shallwe> mirqui, sim tem 3 tipos, o drive open souce, o drive priprietário padrão e o drive proprietário que é atualizado mais constantemente
<shallwe> que claro pode falhar, sendo por parte da ATI
<shallwe> FGLRX é o padrão atualizado raramente e o FGLRX-update é atualizado mais vezes
<mirqui> não ahaha não vou me meter a cebo e vazer algo que não sei
<mirqui> só para saber :)
<shallwe> mirqui, a sim o bom é deixar o outro proprietário mesmo sem ser o update
<shallwe> ou o opensource mesmo se vc não joga
<mirqui> uso o linux para tarefas triviais
<shallwe> isso tem tb na nvidia se não me engano
<shallwe> é ai nem precisa se preocupar com drive o opensource mesmo roda e muito bem :)
<mirqui> ahaha vc tem preconceito se for driver proprietário?
<shallwe> eu tb nem rodo nada, alias nem sei pq tenho uma ati 7850 aqui kkk, máximo rodo nintendinho e final fight do mame :)
<shallwe> mirqui, claro que não, eu recomendo o proprietário alias é a primeira coisa que instalo :)
<mirqui> o pc funcionando é a conta
<shallwe> nada funciona melhor que o próprio drive fornecido pela empresa né
<mirqui> numca instalei um driver proprietário
<mirqui> só os que vem com o ubuntu
<shallwe> e tb só instalei pq acho uma pena deixar uma placa rápida de video usando opensource, nada contra, mas as mais novas tem coisas que o drive aberto nao faz ainda
<shallwe> e vc tem nvidia?
<mirqui> no note sim
<mirqui> no de mesa deve ser onbord acho
<shallwe> a sim nvidia o drive aberto ta bem melhor que o ati
<shallwe> ati é sempre um coco, mesmo o drive proprietário kkk
<mirqui> fui , até :)
<shallwe> a realidade que eu escondo por trás é que minha patroa joga no windows, então por isso que devo ter essa placa aqui kkkk, pq por mim a padrão tava boa já vem junto com a placa mãe
<shallwe> acho que eu não consigo aumentar a partição do linux certo?
<shallwe> com ele já instalado claro
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: cara, deve dar pra aumentar, usando um live cd
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: eu já fiz isso com Windows e Partition Magic anos atrás hehe
<Dead_Thinker> se com Ruindows faz, com Linux deve fazer ctz
<shallwe> é bom uma vez eu fiz e se foi pro saco hahaha, depois eu procuro melhor, não é pra agora ainda :)
<shallwe> ainda tenho espaço suficiente
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: hehe, tive muita sorte então, porque fiz várias vezes e todas funfaram
<shallwe> é de repente eu fiz errado, não lembro agora faz tempo isso
<darkzen> olá
<darkzen> alguem usa o i3wm aqui?
<francis_> estou com problemas com libreoffice está em ingles
<francis_> e todas as vezes que abro o libre  tipo word fica dando erros
<francis_> estou tentando baixar a versão 5
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Geese_Howard> tared
<Geese_Howard> oops
<Geese_Howard> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos.
<Geese_Howard> tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mavrick> Boa tarde, alguem sabe como colocar o lançador no canto direito da tela
<Mavrick> Boa tarde, alguem sabe como colocar o lançador no canto direito da tela?
<MerliM> Mavrick, procura algo sobre tweaktools :D
<MerliM> pra Gnome-shell tem uma ferramenta que faz isso não sei o nome pra Unity
<Mavrick> certo, alguem sabe?
<Mavrick> estou usando a ferramenta do proprio unity mas nao tem nada sobre colocar no canto direito da tela
<astroo-> ola
<Mavrick> opa
<ton710> Oo boa noite!
<Rods_> ola
<Geese_Howard> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ton710  ola
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, astroo- lol
<MerliM> hggdh, tudo bem mano como foi seu dia???
<hggdh> MerliM: foi bom :-)
<[Luto]> Instalei o ubuntu 12.04 no meu pendrive, primeiro tentei utilizar o universal-usb-installer-32-bits [1], mas não funcionou, então tentei utilizar o Xboot.
<[Luto]> A instalação foi concluida, mas coloco o pendrive e reinicio o meu netbook e nada acontece.
<[Luto]> Tenho que dá bot ou algo do tipo?
<[Luto]> Me lembro que uma vez usei o universal-usb-installer e não foi preciso.
<MerliM> [Luto], >>>>> sudo dd if=IMAGEM_ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=50M  ---- X corresponde a seu pendrive
<MerliM> ele vai apagar o conteudo do pendrive
<CiroboyBR> Primeiro formata seu pendrive em FAT32
<MerliM> entao certifica q nao ter nada importante
<CiroboyBR> depois usa o unetbootin.
<[Luto]> 32/64bit?
<[Luto]> Pronto, instalei o unetbootin.
<[Luto]> Mas o Ubuntu 12.4 que baixei tá em arquivo .exe e não .iso.
<astroo-> versao muito antiga
<[Luto]> Em 'distribuição' eu coloco o quê?
<[Luto]> Sim, mas é a mais leve pro meu net.
<astroo-> 32 ou 64 depende da memoria que tens se o pc nao for muito antigo
<[Luto]> Tenho ele em outro not e gostei dele, é apenas para estudo e assistir vídeos.
<astroo-> leve e xubuntu ou lubuntu
<[Luto]> O problema é que não achei essas versões ontem =/
<astroo-> wikipedia explica tudo das versoes
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-02
<shallwe> não é possível como um processador da amd c-60 pode ser tão lento kkk, pra navegar é uma lentidão só
<shallwe> as vezes economizar não vale a pena
<cyanoroma> Ai já é exagero. kkkk
<shallwe> exagero com a lentidão?
<shallwe> mas pior que não é só o processador notei que ultimamente as páginas que visito ficaram mais lento sei la, acho que pessoal usa html5 com muito javascript d+
<shallwe> é efeito pra tudo quanto é lado, até pra mostrar uma simples foto kkk fora os videos que tocam automaticamente um nojo
<shallwe> é informação e uma enchurrada de propagandas que não acabam mais eles querem te enfiar tudo por guela abaixo hahahah
<shallwe> ops, enxurrada é com X :) só pra deixar claro, é um termo que não uso muito
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: existe algum guia de boas práticas para uso do ubuntu que contenha especificamente um alerta em relação a senhas fortes no ubuntu?
<joaovictorsg> oi
<Geese_Howard> oi
<astroo-> ola
<joaovictorsg> por que o ubuntu-br.org está desatualizado?
<joaovictorsg> ...
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: falta de voluntário para traduzir
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: http://ubuntu-br.org/participe
<joaovictorsg> eu enviei uma solicitação de adesao ao time de tradução no launchpad
<joaovictorsg> já assinei o codigo de conduta
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: então é aguardar o interesse de quem manda em traduzir
<joaovictorsg> meu amigo falou que quer ajudar tbm
<joaovictorsg> ele faz curso de ingles, vou passar as instruções para ele
<joaovictorsg> mas por que não atualizam a pagina inicial
<joaovictorsg> com o download do ubuntu 15.04?
<joaovictorsg> ja acabou o suporte da 14.10
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: acho que a resposta é a mesma
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: falta de alguém que mantenha atualizada
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: site morto
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: mas isso é suposição minha, não sou participante
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: e nem quero ser
<joaovictorsg> sabe como entrar em contato com os responsáveis? eu enviei um mail para um membro do conselho e não obtive resposta.
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: aqui
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: hggdh
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: é o cara envolvido
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: se ele não te responder, sugiro voltar em outro momento
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: alternativamente você pode utilizar o memoserv deixando seu e-mail para contato
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: algo do tipo /quote Memoserv send hggdh "Estou disposto a contribuir com o projeto, mail-me: seuemail@dominio.com"
<joaovictorsg> como utilizo essa ferramenta?
<joaovictorsg> o comando respondeu que eu não estou logado
<joaovictorsg> é com /join ou tenho que me registrar em alguma outro lugar
<joaovictorsg> estou utilizando o webchat.freenoe
<Geese_Howard> joaovictorsg: /join só acessa o canal
<hggdh> joaovictorsg: ola, não é uma boa hora para mim no momento, mas
<Geese_Howard> ah, blza
<joaovictorsg> ola
<Geese_Howard> agora vocês se combinam
<hggdh> mande-me um email -- hggdh2 at ubunutu dot com
<hggdh> ubuntu dot com
<joaovictorsg> ?
<joaovictorsg> ubunutu dot com?
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkk
<Geese_Howard> sabia que ele não ia entender
<hggdh> ubuntu dot com
<hggdh> ubuntu.com
<joaovictorsg> hggdh@ubuntu.com?
<Geese_Howard> hggdh2@ubuntu.com
<hggdh> hggdh2@ubuntu.com
<joaovictorsg> kkkkkkk
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: quanto à tua pergunta -- não sei a resposta, jamais li um guia/manual Ubuntu, só trabalhei nele
<hggdh> mas o Ubuntu, de forma geral, é mais seguro que a maioria (por exemplo, sem senha de root, etc, etc)
<joaovictorsg> vou enviar o email amanha de manhã
<Geese_Howard> hggdh: ok
<joaovictorsg> vlw pela atenção
<joaovictorsg> nossa já ia esquecendo de anotar seu e-mail
<Geese_Howard> kk
<joaovictorsg> vlw
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Wesley> help
<Wesley> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Wesley> sou novato então paciencia ehhehe
<astroo-> diz sempre a duvida
<Wesley> seguinte
<Wesley> preciso de uma distribuição gnu
<Wesley> essa versão que tem na home da pag
<Wesley> é gnu é diferente
<Wesley> ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Wesley> blz
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Wesley> sim
<Wesley> primeira vez
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Geese_Howard> Wesley: não entendi a pergunta champs
<Wesley> seguinte
<Wesley> vou usar sqlmap
<Wesley> preciso saber o que é gnu
<Geese_Howard> http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.pt-br.html
<Wesley> thanks
<Wesley> alguem conhece o sqlmap?
<Geese_Howard> nops
<astroo-> Wesley  ve o privado
<MerliM> Softblue
<MerliM> Replay do webinar de JavaFX disponível em: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPNiAZ3PjpM.
<MerliM> ?(
<MerliM> :(
<MerliM> bommm dia!!! Flores do DIA :D
<cyanoroma> Bom dia!
<shallwe> bom dia, interessante, windows fazendo software pra linux kkkk, aí tem coisa, é um editor Visual Studio baseado no ATOM, agora me pergunto o por que ela fez isso
<Geese_Howard> ganhar dinheiro?
<MerliM> como?
<shallwe> bom não é opensource, é fechado como sempre kkk , mas também não estão vendendo
<Geese_Howard> base de usuários gente
<Geese_Howard> eu hein!
<Geese_Howard> primeiro dá um pedacinho do doce
<Geese_Howard> aí é só ir puxando o fio
<Geese_Howard> o cara começa a usar
<Geese_Howard> "vicia"
<shallwe> mas nao adianta dar pirulito pra quem tem chocolate holandês :)
<shallwe> não vou trocar meus editores do linux por ele
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: você é um
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas você acha que ela não iria pesquisar o mercado antes
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: detectou falha, entrou de sola
<shallwe> bom é novo de mais ainda pra saber, vou esperar o alarde
<shallwe> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/visual-studio-code-vsc-on-linux/
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: esperar para experimentar?
<toter> shallwe: A Microsoft realmente está mudando... O fato deles terem aberto o código do .NET Core trarão excelentes benefícios...
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, claro que não! estou baixando agora kkk
<shallwe> gosto de testar tudo que é novo independente de quem seja
<toter> Tem um programa para Windows chamado SDRSharp... Pelo fato desse software ter sido escrito em .NET 4.6, o Mono roda ele suavemente em Linux e OSX
<shallwe> toter, interessante saber
<shallwe> agora uma coisa que não entendi vou ter que estudar melhor, é meio ligado a linux
<shallwe> agora ta essa febre de apis melhoradas pra jogos, directx 12 no windows e vulkano no linux
<shallwe> vi que a Apple lançou um novo sistema o El Capitain, que tem uma nova api gráfica que consegue deixar até 50% me parece mais rápido os jogos e tarefas, será que é o tal de vulkano?
<toter> É um programa para software defined radio... É preciso algumas otimizações, mas um benefício inesperado é que o autor vai poder ter um programa escrito em .NET 4.6 compatível com Windows, Linux e OSX
<toter> Não... É uma API própria
<toter> chamada Metal
<shallwe> toter, a sim isso metal
<toter> A idéia é a mesma...
<Geese_Howard> blablabla
<shallwe> toter, pois é Apple é unix tb
<toter> A implementação deles é proprietária...
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: mas as melhorias feitas para Apple só vão para o FreeBSD
<shallwe> sim tudo neles é proprietário, a diferença é que com eles funciona kkkk
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, a bom, sabia que tinha algo parecido com linux que li
<toter> shallwe: E como funciona... Mas pelo menos a indústria pode copiar o exemplo
<shallwe> é o sistema do ps3 / ps4 eu acho
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<shallwe> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<shallwe> tb fazer um sistema somente pra 1 tipo de processador e algumas placas mães e vídeo e'mais fácil do que fazer sistema pra milhares de placas mães, drivers etc
<shallwe> por isso que dá tanto erro e incompatibilidade no windows e linux
<toter> shallwe: É verdade...
<mirqui> qual sistema?
<shallwe> ios, apple pc
<shallwe> celular é outra o ios, eles só tem que montar o sistema pra 1 tipo de processador que é sempre compativel, agora olha o android
<shallwe> quantas porcarias existem por ai kkk principalmente chinesas
<mirqui> dizem que o ubuntu roda melhor no mac
<shallwe> acho que é o que o Ubuntu pra celular está fazendo, filtrando os sistemas
<shallwe> mirqui, kkkk tb os notes e pcs são mais barrudos
<shallwe> qualquer coisa roda melhor lá até windows
<mirqui> tbm , é um bruta processador ,
<toter> mirqui: Nunca tentei rodar o Ubuntu em modo nativo no Mac, sempre rodo ele em VM...
<mirqui> qualquer sistema roda legal
<shallwe> nem faz sentido ter um mac e colocar ubuntu
<toter> Seria muito estranho mesmo... Rodar direto no "metal"
<mirqui> faz sim , se o ubuntu tem incompatibilidades , o mac tbm
<toter> VM é mais indicado
<mirqui> e op windows se faz
<toter> mirqui: Entendo a sua posição... Se vc. acha que é indicado rodar o Ubuntu em modo nativo no Mac, é pq. vc. não tem um
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkk
<shallwe> é mas windows 10 ta vindo com tudo ai, alias já está com tudo aí
<toter> O OSX não possui incompatibilidades com o Mac
<mirqui> sim , verdade , só ouvi falar ahaha
<shallwe> OSX não, só os novos que não rodam em macs antigos por questão de limitação de hardware mesmo
<mirqui> nãop , quero dizer para programas windows
<mirqui> no mercado
<shallwe> a bom
<toter> O Windows 10 roda suavemente no Mac em modo "Boot Camp", ou seja, nativo...
<toter> Mas nunca tentei
<toter> Só rodo em VM
<shallwe> a verdade é que as pessoas tem que parar de ficar tentando rodar ubuntu, windows etc em pcs antigos kkk, tem gente ainda com intel celeron, ai depois vem reclamar que o sistema é pesado
<shallwe> ou que tem uma placa onboard gma 950
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: e não é pesado?
<shallwe> por favor, se o cara usa pc todos os dias, compra uma placa de video, não custa nem 100 reais
<Geese_Howard> kkkkk
<mirqui_> o que faz a diferença é a memória ram
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, depende :)
<mirqui_> o processador é relativo
<Geese_Howard> unity é um trambolho de pesado [para não dizer mal feito]
<toter> shallwe: Concordo... Rodei o Ubuntu MATE em um netbook antigo aqui... Que diferença em relação ao Windows 7... Deu uma nova vida para o netbook
<Geese_Howard> palmo a palmo com gnome3
<mirqui_> 2ghz é é um caldso meia boca
<shallwe> cara eu acho que a partir de um core 2 duo vc roda tudo
<shallwe> e olha que é um processador super antigo
<shallwe> e outra coisa tb, pessoas com 1 gb de ram nem comento cara, ram ai custando 80 reais por favor
<mirqui_> geese o unity  é a dock do mac só que do lado
<cyanoroma> Se você souber configurar o Unity, ele fica bem leve e suave.
<shallwe> mirqui_, kkkk
<cyanoroma> O problema é que ele por padrão, vem muito "sujo".
<shallwe> cyanoroma, é tem isso, a única coisa que eu acho ainda um pouco lento é quando vc clica no lançador pra digitar o programa ou buscar algo
<shallwe> acho que deveriam melhorar isso
<mirqui_> vai no dconf
<shallwe> mas quanto a gasto de ram o ubuntu está ótimo, comparado a windows e família
<mirqui_> com>unity
<cyanoroma> Mas isso é mole de se fazer, existe uma ferramento chamado Unity Tweak Tool que é muito boa para personalizar o Unity.
<cyanoroma> *ferramenta
<mirqui_> e ai fica mais rápido , muda de 100 para 0
<shallwe> mirqui_, o que fica mais rápido o lançador?
<mirqui_> as janelas
<mirqui_> o lançador é irrelevante
<shallwe> mirqui_, a bom, aqui rola blz
<shallwe> até pq tenho um 4 cores 4ghz com 8gb ram
<mirqui_> eu tenho no note
<shallwe> e no notebook eu tenho kubuntu com kde 5 :) rodando liso plasma 5
<mirqui_> mas de 4ghz
<shallwe> mirqui_, então é um machintosh!
<Geese_Howard> shallwe: você curte firulas?
<cyanoroma> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/10/linux-estaria-sendo-vitima-do-malware.html
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, depende, eu gosto que as janelas tenham sombras, assim fica melhor de ver elas sobrepostas uma das outras
<shallwe> fora isso mais nada
<shallwe> cyanoroma, a bom, só assim pra infectarem mesmo kkk
<shallwe> no windows basta vc entrar no baixaki e fazer o download de qualquer software que junto virão vários spys pra sugar sua ram kkkk
<Geese_Howard> cyanoroma: como Ubuntu não é atingido se o problema não é falha de software, é de ssh mal configurado e senha fraca?
<Geese_Howard> cyanoroma: o cara explicou
<Geese_Howard> cyanoroma: nevermind
<cyanoroma> "Ubuntu durante os 11 anos de existência nunca foi obrigado ao usuário definir uma senha para o usuário root e a partir do Ubuntu 14.04 eles desativaram os logins como root via SSH por padrão, então a probabilidade de uma infecção neste caso é baixíssima e ocorreria apenas se quem instalou o Ubuntu criou uma senha para o usuário root, a senha teria que ser fraca por conta da quebra ser feita à força bruta e ainda te
<cyanoroma> ria que ter habilitado o acesso SSH ao sistema como root."
<Geese_Howard> cyanoroma: nevermind == esquece
<cyanoroma> I know my dear, but there are people who may have had the same questions you.
<Geese_Howard> cyanoroma: these people can open the link and read too
<Geese_Howard> alguém usando ubuntu aí?
<Geese_Howard> pode compartilhar o /etc/ssh/sshd_config em algum pastebin da vida?
<Geese_Howard> o default, se possível
<cyanoroma> Geese_Howard-> Se a humanidade fosse tão analítica, inteligente e sensata, não haveria necessidade deste canal, correto? Afinal de contas, tudo que “ensinamos ou discutimos” aqui está na internet.
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, ja te passo
<shallwe> Geese_Howard, nao tenho esse arquivo :)
<shallwe> só o ssh_config
<MerliM> cyanoroma, concordo
<MerliM> cyanoroma, e muitas vezes o primeiro recurso eh aqui mesmo se tendo ferramentas como youtube que o cara da a solucao na palma da mao, acho  que alguns esperam que seja feito, se limitam a saber que alguem vai resolver e nao tentam resolver por merito proprio, pelo menos nao se propoem a entender o que esta gerando aquela duvida
<Geese_Howard> cyanoroma: é, você tem razão. preguiçoso é mato
<cyanoroma> Alguém aqui joga Agar IO?
<shallwe> só digo uma coisa pra vcs
<shallwe> ABCPiano rádio online que só toca mozart e beethoven
<hodesb> Bom dia, alguém sabe sobre como instalar o ubuntu em notebooks da dell ?
<toter> cyanoroma: Estou viciado neste jogo...
<barna> hodesb, com um pendrive bootavel ou cd de instalação?
<PauloBrES> bom dia
<shallwe> hodesb, bom dia que eu saiba do jeito padrão
<cyanoroma> toter-> Bora jogar junto?
<hodesb> barna não é tão simples
<shallwe> baixando e usando a live no usb
<hodesb> estou no ubuntu live usb agora,
<PauloBrES> jogar o que amigos?
<toter> cyanoroma: No momento não... Mas fico de olho no seu nick da próxima vez
<hodesb> meu HD é Intel Smart Response
<hodesb> não aparecem partições alguma na hora da instalação
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES-> Agar IO
<PauloBrES> é jogo de que?
<PauloBrES> e baixo onde?
<hodesb> acredito que o HD esteja com RAID0 ativo
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES-> É online. XD
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES-> Via navegador.
<PauloBrES> me passa o link
<hodesb> tem Windows 8.1 instalado e gostaria de trocar para o Ubuntu
<toter> PauloBrES: Não jogue esse game! Vc. vai viciar!
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES->
<toter> hehe
<PauloBrES> hehehe
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES-> http://agar.io/
<PauloBrES> mais do que farm hero saga?
<toter> PauloBrES: Aproveite a vida enquanto vc. pode
<cyanoroma> toter-> kkk
<PauloBrES> kkk
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES-> Meu nick será "Quer time?"
<PauloBrES> loguei la via face
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES-> Vou ficar lá em baixo.
<PauloBrES> como q ue joga?
<cyanoroma> PauloBrES-> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2015/06/agario-saiba-como-jogar-o-game-viciante-que-virou-febre-na-internet.html
<cyanoroma> kkkk
<cyanoroma> Tem até tutorial na internet. kkkkkkk
<Guest22421> Baixei o Ubuntu... iso, mas não sei como proceder para instalar e nem para usar no note sem instalar. O que deve fazer? Não sei usar *.iso!
<Geese_Howard> Guest22421: leu a documentação do ubuntu?
<cyanoroma> Guest22421-> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/03/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-com-e-sem-dual.html
<Guest22421> não. Onde encontro
<Guest22421> ???
<Geese_Howard> Guest22421: no mesmo site onde você fez o download
<Geese_Howard> Guest22421: é uma boa conhecer o sistema antes de instalar
<Geese_Howard> Guest22421: saber o que ele faz e o que não faz
<Guest22421> Ok! Então vou ler
<cyanoroma> Guest22421-> Neste site que te passei tem tudo "escrito" e em vídeo, te explicando todos os passos para fazer a instalação.
<barna> hodesb, vc ja bootou em modo live?
<Guest22421> Já, mas o note não leu o CD com o Ubuntu instalado...
<Guest22421> Instalado não.
<Guest22421> Baixado
<hodesb> barna: estou usando o live usb agora
<Guest22421> Fantastico.
<Guest22421> Quero saber como fazer isso?
<cyanoroma> Guest22421-> Fazer o que?
<Guest22421> Usar o ubuntu sem instalar
<Guest22421> Vou ler a documentação q vc recomendou
<Guest22421> obrigada
<barna> hodesb, entra no gparted me fala o q aparece
<Guest22421> Deixa pra la
<Geese_Howard> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest22421> Vou ler a documentação primeiro
<Guest22421> o que é gparted?
<barna> gerenciador de partições em modo grafico
<Geese_Howard> frases como essa me fazem acreditar na humanidade: 10:01:55   Guest22421 | Vou ler a documentação primeiro
<Guest22421> kkkkkk
<Guest22421> Depois conversamos mais!!!
<Guest22421> Bom dia!
<Guest22421> Acho melhor ler para dar uma clareada em minha cabeça!!!
<MerliM> Geese_Howard, tb Gee
<MerliM> :)
<cyanoroma> Guest22421-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao
<PauloBrES> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plMxWpXhqig
<PauloBrES> para quem nao viu
<Guest22421> Ah! Uma última dúvida.
<Guest22421> Vou começar a usar o Linux. Qual versão vc indica? Falei do Ubuntu por conta de já ter ouvido falar...
<cyanoroma> Guest22421-> Ubuntu 14.04.3
<Guest22421> Beleza!
<Guest22421> Obriada!
<hodesb> obrigado pela atenção barna, vou abrir o gparted
<barna> ok
<cyanoroma> Guest22421-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<cyanoroma> Guest22421-> São os links para download.
<hodesb> bom /dev/sdc provavelmente é o Pendriver
<hodesb> o /dev/sdb deve ser o cache em SSD
<hodesb> que o gparted não conhece o tipo de particionamento diz unknown
<barna> hodesb, no sda?
<hodesb> o /dev/sda leu as partições do disco principal com o windows
<hodesb> todas ntfs
<hodesb> tem 2mb não alocado
<barna> hodesb, então tá ok, vc tem q diminuir alguma partição pra liber espaço pra fazer uma partição ext4 pra instalar o ubuntu
<hodesb> Vou tirar o windows e colocar o ubuntu
<barna> hodesb, vai apagar de vez?
<hodesb> é hehe
<hodesb> mas o instalador do ubuntu não reconhece as partições para eu poder alterar
<hodesb> No canar #ubuntu alguem falou para desabilitar o fastboot, secure boot, e colocar o sata em AHCI
<barna> sim tem q desabilitar o fastboot e o secureboot, o sata deixa em sata, pq perde muito deixar em AHCI.
<hodesb> em ATA ?
<barna> deixa como está.
<hodesb> perde muito como assim, não entendo muito dessas coisas
<hodesb> é que está em Intel Smart Response
<barna> mas se vc já ta conseguindo da boot em live, provavelmente vai rolar ok
<hodesb> vou deixar assim então
<barna> só mexer no boot secure e fast boot, o resto deixa como está
<hodesb> Ok vou realizar os procedimentos, obrigado desde já, e retorno para dar um parecer =)
<barna> :D
<barna> hodesb,
<barna> se vc quiser fazer uma coisa mais bem feita, pode criar 3 partições, uma de uns 20~25gb pro /, uma com uns 2~4gb pro swap e o resto pro /home
<hodesb> humm, interessante. Obrigado pela dica barna. eu iria so deixar uns 4-8gb swap e resto pro /
<hodesb> e manter uma partição NTFS com uns arquivos que tenho
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: podes pegar o source do SSH -- http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<barna> eu separo o /home do / pq se um dia precisar formatar o / meus arquivos e configurações continuam intactos.
<hodesb> ótima dica, mas o / não fica com pouco espaço ?
<hodesb> barna: ^
<hggdh> Geese_Howard: ou direto para uma versão específica: brz branch lp:ubuntu/wily/<package>
<hggdh> s/brz/bzr/
<hodesb> vou instalar bastante libs e compilador, nodejs, composer, php, gcc, varias libs do gcc etc ... mas as IDEs eu posso intalar no /home =)
<barna> hodesb, aki 25gb tem dado pra fazer uma instalação com MUUUUUitos programas pra audio e video e ainda sobra espaço.
<hodesb> Legal ! =D
<hodesb> ja ta muito melhor que windows, eu tenho que deixar uns 200gb pro windows
<barna> nas maquinas q o pessoal só usa pra web, deixo 15gb pro /
<hodesb> Legal, espero que eu consiga instalar direito, obrigado pelas dicas. Vou reiniciar para configurar a BIOS
<barna> ok, to aki
<oliverio> barna, e nas que o pessoal usa específico?
<oliverio> barna, aliás, e quando alguém utiliza pra alguma tarefa específica? qual a distro você usa/
<barna> oliverio, aki trabalhamos com audio/visual
<barna> nas maquinas de edição estamos usando ubuntu-studio 14.04 64btis, atualmente com unity, mas estamos migrando pra mate.
<barna> nas maquinas de web, texto, comunicação, site etc.... usamos ubuntu-14.04 "normal"
<barna> em todas as maquinas instalei o mini-ubuntu (ou net-install), e fui colocando só os pacotes q cada maquina exige, ai ficaram muuuuuuuuito mais rapidas.
<oliverio> humm
<oliverio> aqui eu penso em jogar Ubuntu nas máquinas dos funcionários
<oliverio> mas fico meio assim se vão se adaptar..
<barna> oliverio, trabalha com o q?
<oliverio> de repente falam que não estão gostando e pedem pra voltar pro Windows..
<oliverio> aí vai ser um saco isso..
<Geese_Howard> oliverio: se existe essa possibilidade, não faça
<oliverio> aqui eu podia fazer isso APENAS nas máquinas dos reporteres
<oliverio> que trabalham alimentando os sites, só.
<Geese_Howard> oliverio: sugestão: treinamentos graduais
<Geese_Howard> Guest22421: projeto piloto
<oliverio> no outro lado pessoal trabalha com iMacs, mini-macs, CPU com Windows ( usando pacote adobe e SAI )
<Geese_Howard> oliverio: projeto piloto, etc. Não saia forçando usuário de windows a usar Ubuntu, a probabilidade de perder dinheiro com a curva de aprendizado é gigante
<barna> aki tem uma galera q usa adobe ainda, deixei em dualboot essas maquinas, ai eles estão em processo de adaptação.
<Geese_Howard> barna: adaptação para quê?
<Geese_Howard> barna: existe alternativa para adobe?
<barna> eu não uso adobe, fui usuario de adobe por mais de 10anos, hoje me libertei.
<oliverio> só os jornalistas/reporteres que utilizam as máquinas apenas para web
<oliverio> o restante dependem do pacote adobe, são eles (diagramadores, ilustradores, fotógrafos)
<barna> kra, é fogo, pq realmente, num existe pacotes linux q se comparem com os adobe.
<barna> sem falar q a galera já ta acostumada a fazer de um jeito, mudar de programas é osso.
<oliverio> pois é
<barna> eu mesmo demorei um tempão pra largar a adobe, mas eu tinha um ideal por traz.
<oliverio> a não ser quando Linux receber um Software do mesmo nível e as faculdades/cursos começar a utilizá-los
<oliverio> hoje, 99% ensinam usar pacote adobe.
<barna> pago o preço e recolho os frutos.
<barna> pois é. :(
<toter> oliverio: qual é a sua razão para trocar o windows pelo linux? as máquinas são antigas?
<oliverio> da última vez que fiz um orçamento do CS5 para as máquinas daqui
<oliverio> ficou em torno de R$ 28.000,00
<oliverio> toter, algumas são antigas, sim.
<barna> eu tenho uma renderfarm aki, 20 maquinas renderizando video paralelamente, mas só funciona em linux, ai quem usa linux faz o render em 20min, quem usa adobe faz o render em 7~40 horas.
<toter> oliverio: Mas existe alguma razão específica para tentar substituir o windows?
<barna> ja volto
<oliverio> além do fato do Windows aparecer alguns erros chatos, rodar lento, eu gosto de defender sempre que possível o projeto GNU/Linux
<toter> oliverio: entendo... então a única razão é apenas filosófica...
<oliverio> pq?
<oliverio> não é, pessoal reclama as vezes que a máquina é lenta.
<oliverio> eu já disse: a situação dessa máquina não tem pra onde ir, formatar nao vai adiantar.
<oliverio> mas sempre comentam comigo que ta absurdamente lenta, e isso é chato
<cyanoroma> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Linux-Uma-otima-opcao-para-sua-empresa/
<oliverio> as vezes passa uma imagem que seu trabalho não está legal pra empresa.
<toter> Acho complicado instalar o linux em ambientes corporativos por isso... Os benefícios são difíceis de serem obtidos
<cyanoroma> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Por-que-ha-mais-vantagens-em-usar-o-Linux
<toter> se os computadores estão lentos, instalar o linux não vai resolver...
<toter> pois eles usam programas da adobe
<toter> mesmo se os programas da adobe rodassem em linux
<toter> provavelmente não iria resolver
<oliverio> nas máquinas que o pessoal utiliza pacote adobe eu nem sonho em rodar GNU/Linux, lá está tudo com Windows e rodando perfeito, as máquinas de lá são i5, i7, memória boa, HD 1TB, etc.
<oliverio> Dell/Lenovo.
<toter> o treinamento, adaptação, suporte... é um pesadelo
<oliverio> eu já pensei na possibilidade de rodar na sala da REDAÇÃO, onde os jornalistas utilizam apenas pra web.
<toter> ah sim...
<toter> quais programas os jornalistas usam? Google docs?
<oliverio> sim
<oliverio> google docs, visualizador de imagens, serviço na nuvem, acesso a web, acesso ao servidor de arquivos, etc
<toter> São eles que estão reclamando de lentidão?
<oliverio> vez ou outra, sim
<toter> Entendo... Ficou mais claro agora...
<oliverio> tem uma réporter aqui que o marido dela é coordenador de Redes de Computadores na Mauricio de Nassau
<oliverio> depois que conversei com ela sobre o GNU/Linux e Ubuntu, ela pediu ao marido pra instalar na máquina particular dela
<toter> Nesse caso uma possível migração para o Linux seria menos complicada
<oliverio> e usa até hoje.. :)
<oliverio> tava pensando em instalar na máquina dela logo..
<toter> Pelo fato de se tratar de um ambiente corporativo...
<toter> eu recomendaria dual boot, como o barna disse
<toter> ou até antes de um dual boot... treinamento
<toter> uma distro recomendada seria o ubuntu mate... ela é mais light
<oliverio> acho que o cinnamon cairia melhor
<toter> Entendo...
<toter> Em ambientes corporativos, uma migração requer mais planejamento. Na verdade, fico apenas preocupado comigo, qual vai ser a "encheção" de saco para o meu lado :)
<oliverio> pois é, eu penso nisso também
<toter> Para facilitar o suporte, é recomendado uma migração mais suave, devagar
<toter> De preferência poucos usuários por mês
<usuario> boa tarde
<toter> Tenha a certeza que os usuários vão ter inúmeras dúvidas todos os dias
<oliverio> se bem que colocando aqui na redação com um ambiente gráfico legal, acredito não ter tanta dor de cabeça
<oliverio> vai ser mais web
<oliverio> vou almoçar, ja venho
<toter> ok
<usuario> instalei o ubuntu e a barra de tarefas não aparece. alguem poderia me ajudar?
<barna> usuario, qual barra de tarefas?
 * barna está de volta.
<usuario> no desktop
<usuario> não aparece nada
<usuario> so o plano de fundo
<barna> vixi, já vi isso acontecer, é bem chato.
<usuario> sim não abre o gerenciador de configurações do compiz
<barna> da um tempinho q vou pesquiasar aki como fazia pra arrumar.
<barna> usuario, vc instalou o compiz nele?
<usuario> aparece o icone
<usuario> mas não abre
<usuario> eu não instalei
<barna> usuario, eu estou trabalhando aki, to precisando entregar um video hoje ainda, não vou conseguir te ajudar muuito, mas aki vc vai achar a solução. https://goo.gl/WU6tiH
<usuario> blz vou olhar
<barna> talvez outros usuarios aki possam te ajudar.
<barna> desculpe
<usuario> obrigado Barna
<USUARIO> UBUNTU
<USUARIO> só problema
<USUARIO> uma semana
<USUARIO> instalado
<USUARIO> não consigo usar ....
<USUARIO> muita doc pra resolver mas de verdade não leva a lugar nenhum
<USUARIO> td chutador
<USUARIO> tenta isto
<USUARIO> tenta aquilo
<USUARIO> reinstala
<USUARIO> muda ali muda aqui
<barna> USUARIO, tenta escrever tudo numa linha só.
<USUARIO> to adorando o linux
<USUARIO> tentarei
<USUARIO> unity --reset-icons não funciona
<barna> :), agora fala mais especificamente o problema q vc ta tendo q quem souber vai tentar ajudar
<barna> USUARIO, fez com sudo na frente?
<USUARIO> instalei o ubuntu 14 atualizei para o 15. de qq forma meu teclado não funciona  os atalhos. As barras de tarefas no desktop não aparecem já tentei td q esta no google inclusive as dicas do link q me deste BARNA
<USUARIO> não
<USUARIO> sem sudo
<USUARIO> LLVM ERROR: do not know how to split the result of this operator !
<barna> USUARIO, imagino eu, que vc ja futucou muito no sistema e deu pau geral, (eu vivo fazendo isso). se for esse o caso, recomento fazer uma nova instalação, já na versão q vc vai usar, se vc quiser usar o 15.x então ja instala ela.
<barna> nas minhas experiencias pessoas, atualizar versão (de qualquer OS) = e pau
<USUARIO> já reinstalei várias vezes na tentativa de ele resolver sozinho, mas...
<USUARIO> sim mas também já reinstalei sem atualizar a versão e tb não funcionou
<USUARIO> fiz um boot pelo pendrive
<USUARIO> pessoal ficarei tentando, se alguém ...tiver uma luz.. agradeço
<cyanoroma> Algum de vocês conhecem o curso de Gestão Financeira?
<cyanoroma> Gostaria de fazer essa faculdade.
<barna> USUARIO, como assim, vc re-instala e ele da o mesmo erro? sem vc atualizar ou fazer nada???
<Mavrick> boa tarde
<Mavrick> estava eu testando ferramentas de ajustes de interface do ubuntu
<Mavrick> quando eu aumento de 1 para 2 o tamanho das janelas
<Mavrick> agora esta tudo muito grande e nao consigo diminuir
<Mavrick> o que faço?
<Dead_Thinker> Mavrick: não sei bem do que falas, mas não dá pra usar números “quebrados”? 1.2
<Mavrick> nao me lembro bem da tela pois foi rápido
<Mavrick> era 14
<Mavrick> era 1
<Mavrick> solei o scroll do mause foi para 2
<Mavrick> caramba
<USUARIO> Barna instalei o 14 sem atualizar para o 15 e não aparece a barra de ferramentas
<barna> USUARIO, vc ta usando o /home do outro sistema?
<USUARIO> reinstalei
<barna> USUARIO, vc formatou o sistema TODO???
<USUARIO> na opção apagar o sistema e reinstalar
<USUARIO> sim tudo
<barna> isso ta com kra d q ta usando as confis do sistema anterior, tenta criar um novo usuario, com um nome que vc nunca tenha usado.
<barna> e re-logar com esse usuario
<barna> novo
<USUARIO> okay vou tentar isto agora
<Mavrick> tem como colocar para default as janelas?
<Mavrick> no caso é a escala das janelas que está maior
<shallwe> opa anuncio do chefão
<shallwe> esse manda :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<MerliM> astroo-, e ae mannnn
<astroo-> ola
<usuario> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<usuario> alguém sabe como recuperar a barra de tarefas?
<usuario> td chutador
<astroo-> usuario  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-03
<monza2000> boa noite,sou novo aqui
<astroo-> ola bem-vindo
<monza2000> obrigado
<monza2000> Mal entrei e já tenho uma dúvida
<monza2000> Não consigo colocar o flash player
<monza2000> no google chromium
<astroo-> ele matou-o
<monza2000> tentei de tudo e não consego
<astroo-> usa o firefox
<monza2000> não o chromium
<astroo-> a google quem a net a maneira dela so
<astroo-> quem=quer
<monza2000> entendo
<astroo-> por isso o youtube ja nao e so adobe player...
<monza2000> certo
<monza2000> valeu
<astroo-> firefox e de longe melhor
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MerliM> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<uheuheue2333> Bom dia.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<MerliM> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<magnific> iii da um beijinho nele
<uheuheue2333> mirqui, como faz para colocar o debian no pendrive? baixei a iso só que só tem a opção no yumi do debianlive.
<mirqui> xii cara , não sei , numca usei debian
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh
<mirqui> ele entende
<mirqui> quantos gigas é a iso ?
<uheuheue2333> 3.5
<mirqui> e um dvd év 4 e pouco , não ?
<uheuheue2333> achei a opções bt-hybrid, iso-bybrid e webboot
<uheuheue2333> sim, mas colocaria ele no pendrive amigo, junta com outras distro, pen drive 64gb
<mirqui> grava num dvd , é mais fácil
<dom__> bom dia
<mirqui> de outro jeito não sei
<uheuheue2333> mirqui, vlw
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh
<uheuheue2333> hggdh, ta ái man?
<dom__> o ubuntu eu posso fazer um servidor virutal ou o ideial seria formatar a maquina toda
<mirqui> blza dom :)
<mirqui> hggdh please for dom :)
<uheuheue2333> mirqui, já usou a cinnanon? ou só gnome e unity mesmo? e claro... kde
<dom__> mirqui to com uma duvida aqui pode me tirar
<mirqui> já usei o linux mint
<MerliM> dom__, bom dia qual sua intenção de fato
<MerliM> ???
<uheuheue2333> dom_, diga-a para que possamos analisar e se for o caso, resolver...
<mirqui> é muito bonito
<uheuheue2333> mirqui, é pesado igual o unity? acabei de ver que baixei o mint com essa interface.
<dom__> eu pago uma hospedagem de um servidor ubuntu,  mais eu queria montar um servidor, quero saber se eu posso formatar no vituallbox, ou tenho q formatar a maquina inteira
<mirqui> teu pc é como ?
<uheuheue2333> mirqui, o meu?
<dom__> meu pc é I3 - 500 hd,  14 memoria dd3
<uheuheue2333> 14?
<uheuheue2333> é 12 ou 16, não?
<mirqui> aahaha velho , um i3 vc pode usar qualquer coisa
<mirqui> o linux mint é muito bonito
<MerliM> roda virtual
<mirqui> e fácil de instalar
<dom__> mais tipo, para eu ter acesso a maquina, pode ser acessado pelo vitual box ?
<MerliM> essa hospedagem serve para o que
<MerliM> ???
<uheuheue2333> MerliM, não seria melhor um rasberry pi 2?
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, depende do que ele vá rodar
<dom__> hospedagem o pessoal disponibiliza o pc com ip fixo, e ai vc paga hospedagem mensal
<uheuheue2333> pelo jeito é um servidor simples... VM...
<uheuheue2333> dom_, no-ip forever.
<MerliM> vamos entender o que queres fazer sua hospedagem é sobre de que quais serviços ela providencia
<MerliM> ?
<dom__> sim eh bem simples, o servidor, eu to com duvida se formato no virtualbox ou se formato a maquina inteira
<uheuheue2333> dom_, tenta resumir tudo para que possamos lhe auxiliar...
<uheuheue2333> dom_, no meu ver, compensa ver a possibilidade de adquirir um rasberry pi 2 caso não seja um servidor para empresa. apenas para sites e etc...
<dom__> eu quero um servidor ubutu correto !  quero saber se eu formato ele no virtualbox aquele integrado dentro do windows, ou se devo formatar a maquina completa com o sistema ubutu
<uheuheue2333> a sim
<uheuheue2333> ubuntu / ubuntu
<mirqui> quanto custa um raps ?
<uheuheue2333> windows não... tira isso.
<MerliM> mais vc vai providenciar o serviço de hospedagem
<uheuheue2333> cara, encomendei 2hj, paguei 190R$ com frete em cada.
<dom__> entao pela sua dica devo formatar a maquina inteira  ? no ubuntu
<MerliM> ou VOCE hospeda uma pagina mano
<MerliM> ainda ta confuso pra mim poder te ajudar
<uheuheue2333> sim, formete ela dom_ instale ubuntu
<uheuheue2333> e depois VM com ubuntu server caso queira utilizar o pc enquanto roda o servidor
<mirqui> um pc antiguinho pentium 4 ou celerom costa 300 reais
<mirqui> no mercado livre
<dom__> intendi, era soh isso a duvida agora outra duvida, como eu mando internet no ubuntu, ele detecta automatico a rede de internet ?
<mirqui> ai vc faz um servidor legal
<uheuheue2333> mirqui, eu gosto de testar coisas novas
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, http://cubieboard.org/
<mirqui> haa sim , ai é legal
<uheuheue2333> controlo minha estufa com um.
<mirqui> queria fazer um aspirador de pó robô com um
<MerliM> hardware identico ao rasperry 2 acho que pra rodar um server web com poucos acessos creio que deve atender
<Drashta> 300 reais um pentiun 4 prescott?
<mirqui> perdão , com arduino
<uheuheue2333> MerliM, isso é bom?
<MerliM> cara Opensource
<MerliM> e num forum de Asterisk recomendaram para rodar um asterisk Puro
<Drashta> Ele esquenta demais se for prrscott
<dom__> tem como montar uma hospedagem do meu site dentro do ubuntu
<MerliM> O.o um cara disse q atende mais de 100 chamadas simultaneas nele
<mirqui> mas não sei programar os sensores de direção
<uheuheue2333> Windows 10 e ubuntu iam lançar versões para o pi2, não tenho ctz se lançaram.
<MerliM> e o bixo segura pressão
<MerliM> sim tem
<uheuheue2333> MerliM, vou analisar aqui.
<MerliM> dom__, transfere o registro pra vc se tiver em nome do servidor de hospedagem e vira os dns para seu servidor, pode ser dinamico via no-ip ou podes adquirir os IP com seu ISP
<MerliM> melhor coisa q existe servidor mail interno que email amigo EUA NSA e DIlma tão que tao
<uheuheue2333> MerliM, achei interessante... 2GB RAM...
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, vai no site e olha a imagem 3
<MerliM> o cara montou um rack com hydrid cloud docker
<MerliM> O.o o bixo parece baum siow
<uheuheue2333> meu deus, depois do cara que fez servidores cloud com rp2 eu parei.
<uheuheue2333> isso em forma de lego os case...
<MerliM> já pensei em vez de usar usar um mikrotik o povo nao usa umas boarders dessas com um linux enxuto e poem na caixas hermeticas pra gerenciar rede
<dom___> como vc disse nao intendi
<dom___> alguem que de suporte de linux tem skype,
<MerliM> eu acho bem mais custo/beneficio e te isenta de aprender uma linguagem nova dos mikrotik mais é opinião
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, manda esse link dos legos com rp2
<uheuheue2333> kkkkkk imagina se o GPU da rp2 fosse boa... minerar ia ser good
<MerliM> dom___, qual sua duvida agora
<MerliM> mano
<uheuheue2333> MerliM, espera.
<dom___> eu sei sobre mikrotik
<uheuheue2333> https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=raspberry+pi+2+lego&view=detailv2&&id=252A44ABD44164294A02629076EC1382A8ADCC4D&selectedIndex=11&ccid=i68aV%2bER&simid=607998315635148530&thid=OIP.M8baf1a57e111e557c51f2a792171df82o0&ajaxhist=0
<dom___> vcs sabem monta um servidor de cache com o linux
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, esse cubiboard é massa olha a img 13 do site
<MerliM> O.o
<MerliM> cache
<MerliM> de página estativcas
<MerliM> squid
<MerliM> profissional Thundercache
<uheuheue2333> rapaz pode ser top mesmo
<uheuheue2333> mas pagar só no hardware 400R$ lá fora... é complex
<dom___> quem manja no squid ?
<uheuheue2333> http://www.southampton.ac.uk/~sjc/raspberrypi/pi_pictures_files/raspberry%20pi%20supercomputer%206.jpg
<uheuheue2333> nossa
<uheuheue2333> no brasil o c4 é 1100.
<uheuheue2333> parei
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, achei essa boarder bem mais expansiva que o rasp  tu achou man
<uheuheue2333> MerliM, olha http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/Cubie-Singleboard-ComputerCubieBoard4Octa-core-A80-p-2157.html
<MerliM> eguaas esse Lego é mass
<MerliM> :D
<MerliM> voltamos a ser crianças
<uheuheue2333> MerliM, eu não sou de gostar de coisas assim... mas eu amei os legos.
<uheuheue2333> bem criativo e original!
<uheuheue2333> será q compensa hehe? ;http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-681295640-kit-placa-me-775-pentium-4-30-memoria-2gb-400-cooler-_JM
<jeanlandim> uheuheue2333 talvez
<uheuheue2333> eu prefiro amd, talvez esse; http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-687894028-kit-placa-me-sti-ddr3-processador-amd-dual-core-integrado-_JM
<MerliM> masa
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, massa né
<jeanlandim> kk
<MerliM> uheuheue2333, pois é
<MerliM> mais eu queria mesmo erra pra montar centrais de acesso a net asterisk gsm gateway coisas do tipo saca
<MerliM> acho massa
<joaovsg> hggdh
<joaovsg> recebeu meu email?
 * joaovsg slaps hggdh around a bit with a large fishbot
<leopoldo> Alguem pode me ajudar
<leopoldo> não consigo gravar cd de audio no meu nero e muito menos k3b
<barna> nossa senhora, fui levado no tempo....... voltei aos anos 90 usando nero e k3b
<Romildo_Vitorino> kkkkkk
<barna> cd de audio......
<Romildo_Vitorino> nunca gostei do nero
<Romildo_Vitorino> leopoldo, da mensagem de erro?
<barna> startx, modem jampeado U.S. Robotics, RedHat era livre, Mandrack, blackbox, gravador de cd de 4x (era o top), memoria DIMM, KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK quantas lembranças..............
<Geese_Howard> kkkk
<Geese_Howard> boa memória
<Geese_Howard> e não falo da DIMM
<Geese_Howard> leopoldo: tentou cdrecord?
<xGrind> leopoldo, tenta um mais leve: xfburn
<xGrind> nunca deu problema aqui
<leopoldo> deu erro
<leopoldo> vou tentar
<leopoldo> o erro é que falta o decodificador mpeg-1 layer (mp3)
<leopoldo> o que eu faço
<Geese_Howard> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leopoldo> pra ti ve uso ubuntu 14.04 lts
<leopoldo> qual o comando no terminal
<leopoldo> ?
<Geese_Howard> leopoldo: procure no google, ubuntu mp3
<Geese_Howard> leopoldo: entenda o que está acontecendo
<hodesb> barna: Instalei o Ubuntu \o/
<hodesb> foi mais dificil do que esperado mais ta instalado agora. Acabei estragando o windows pelo gparted e tive que instalar denovo para tirar a configuração de raid0 pelo driver da intel para windows
<hodesb> mas agora tive o espaço do SSD hybrido liberado para instalar o /
<barna> opa a net caiu aki
<barna> leopoldo, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons
<barna> hodesb, massa, agora ta rolando?
<hodesb> ta sim
<hodesb> =)
<hodesb> bem level =)
<hodesb> instalei também o i8kmon
<hodesb> pra quem tem Dell é uma boa =)
<hodesb> evita que o cooler fique sempre agitado
<barna> conheço não, cha ver
<Geese_Howard> barna: você nem vai explicar por que ele precisa instalar os pacotes?
<hodesb> aqui o intalador do ubuntu perguntou se eu queria instalar uns pacotes de terceiros
<hodesb> para mp3
<barna> hodesb, como q vc instalou o i8kmon?
<barna> Geese_Howard, num entendi
<hodesb> com apt-get
<hodesb> ah ta
<Geese_Howard> oh god
<barna> aki num tem não
<hodesb> é que o pacote é apt-get install i8kutils
<hodesb> https://launchpad.net/i8kutils
<barna> da erro aki, to usando um dell xps l502x
<hodesb> a fonte foi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/516067/persistent-high-fan-speed-ubuntu-14-04/537538#537538
<hodesb> Vocês instalam pacote RPM só com o Alien ?
<hodesb> Alguém conhece esse repositório ppa:webupd8team/java ?
<hodesb> quero instalar o java 8 da oracle
<Geese_Howard> hodesb: não recomendo esse caminho
<Geese_Howard> hodesb: dê preferência ao apt-get
<hodesb> isso com apt-get:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<Geese_Howard> hodesb: estava me referindo a sua pergunta do rpm
<hodesb> Geese_Howard: Ah ok, desculpe pela pergunta multipla
<Geese_Howard> hodesb: é, pelo visto a recomendação para java oracle é esse link aí mesmo
<Geese_Howard> hodesb: cruze os dedos e boa sorte
<Geese_Howard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<hodesb> Geese_Howard:Favoritei !
<hodesb> Geese_Howard: Obrigado, agora java está instalado
<leopoldo> amigos estava em um afazer
<leopoldo> vou testar
<leopoldo> barna fexo amigão!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Kyko> Olá
<Kyko> Estou tendo um problema no meu notebook.
<Kyko> Ele inicia, mas o usuário principal não aparece a aba do lado para abrir os aplicativos, tampouco alguma outra aba, somente os arquivos que constavam na área de trabalho.
<MerliM> Kyko entra em modo single e dentro do /home/teuUsuario
<MerliM> tenta excluir o .config e reinicia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ServicesLuto> Olá.
<ServicesLuto> Como executar um programa em tar.xz?
<ServicesLuto> No Xubuntu.
<ServicesLuto> Popcorn-Time-0.3.8-5-Linux-64.tar.xz.
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> ServicesLuto, tar -Jxvf Popcorn-Time-0.3.8-5-Linux-64.tar.xz
<ServicesLuto> astroo-, Sabe me dizer?
<astroo-> espera
<astroo-> MerliM
<astroo-> ServicesLuto, tar -Jxvf Popcorn-Time-0.3.8-5-Linux-64.tar.xz
<ServicesLuto> Apareceu isso.
<MerliM> astroo-, Oi mano
<MerliM> ServicesLuto, tar -Jxvf Popcorn-Time-0.3.8-5-Linux-64.tar.xz
<MerliM> vai criar uma pasta
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> entra na pasta e como usuário Normal
<MerliM> ./Popcorn
<MerliM> ./oNomeDoPrograma
<MerliM> ServicesLuto, apareceu oque ???
<ServicesLuto> Essa mensagem que mandei no PVT.
<ServicesLuto> Isso no primeiro comando.
<MerliM> ServicesLuto, deve tá faltando o compressor ou o tar.xz tá corrompido checa se o compressor existe se existir no teu sistema, baixa o popcorn novamente
<ServicesLuto> Ok.
<MerliM> hggdh, E ai mano como tá sendo teu fds
<MerliM> hggdh, tu tens face mano ??
<Ernandes> aeee
<Ernandes> rs
<Mangusto> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<MerliM> Ernandes, whata man
<MerliM> ??? O.o
<leocps> gente alguem pode me explica como EDITAR o driver do wifi por que o LED do meu wifi nao esta ligando
<Mangusto> Ele está funcionando ?
<leocps> desculpa a demora
<leocps> ta sim colega
<leocps> o wifi funciona
<leocps> mas o LED nao
<Mangusto> Então por que você não deixa pra lá ?
<leocps> por que
<leocps> nao tem jeito
<leocps> colega e impossivel
<Mangusto> O que é impossível ?
<leocps> fazer funciona o led do wifi
<Mangusto> Você leu o que eu escrevi ?
<leocps> sim li
<leocps> sistematico
 * leocps slaps sistematico around a bit with a large fishbot
<Thiago_> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Guest8552> Qual é a versão do ubuntu de vocês?
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força ao mundo linux
<Guest8552> Você usa Windows?
#ubuntu-br 2015-10-04
<Guest8552> .
<mirqui> bom dia ?)
<mirqui> :)
<Ernandes> rss
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<MerliM> boaa
<mirqui_> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<MerliM> yeapp
<mirqui_> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui_> quais são as novas ?
<Ernandes> chuva
<redeyers> Buenas?
<redeyers> hi bro?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<redeyers> fala brother
<astroo-> ola tudo bem?
<redeyers> tudo joia doutor
<redeyers> e ae?
<astroo-> tudo
<redeyers> eu não tinha conhecimento que o pessoal da comunidade ubunto tem IRC
<astroo-> aqui e dos mais populares
<redeyers> pode crer hahaha
<redeyers> isso me lembra o tempo da
<redeyers> EFNet, IRCNet, BraNet
<redeyers> e talz
<redeyers> és de qual estado?
<astroo-> Portugal
<redeyers> super haha
<redeyers> sou do Brasil...
<redeyers> como ta o tempo ae?
<astroo-> mau
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Pimpao> Pessoal eu posso tirar dúvidas sobre uma distri baseada no debian aqui? Não achei o canal dela aqui na free... =/ em pt =/
<Pimpao> posso?
<Elfon> boa tarde
<Elfon> alguém que usa o mint...tem como configurar o mintUpdade pra não pedir senha?
<sud3sk> olá
<sud3sk> whois
<Super_Ape> Oi
<sud3sk> whoys
<Super_Ape> ;p
<sud3sk> ainda aprendendo rsrs
<sud3sk> tmj
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<logoof> e ai galera
<astroo-> ola
<logoof> e ai astroo
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<logoof> sim !
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<logoof> canal muito quieto!
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<havens> grounds control to major tom?
<deepseadragon> /mode $me + x
<hato1234> whois havens
<hato1234> whois havens
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest346> Boa noite galera
<Guest346> Boa noite!!!
<astroo-> ola
<Guest346> Este sim é um canal ativo de verdade!
<Guest346> Tem outros canais que são parados...
<Guest346> Você dá um bom dia, boa tarde e boa noite e ninguém responde.
<astroo-> ja te informo no privado
<jeflui> Guest346, rs
<Guest346> É verdade Jeflui!
<Guest346> Eu sou novato no mundo open-source e daí ajuda muito ter um canal mais ativo.
<Guest346> jeflui
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-06
<hggdh> Guest346: canal, para ser ativo, necessita de pessoas interessadas
<havens> help
<havens> oh fuck
<hggdh> right
<BanMidou_> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<BanMidou_> Não espero incomodar, mas já incomodando, estou com um problema no ubuntu relacionado a VPN com protocolo PPTP, as ias de fato é não consigo fazer o DNS funcionar quando conectado a esta VPN via PPTP
<BanMidou_> Tenho um dominio de uma empresa, que utiliza VPN com protocolo PPTP, quando eu conecto nessa VPN com o ubuntu, o DNS do cliente Ubuntu não funciona, ele se perde, consigo pingar os servidores com IP fixo, os clientes com IP via DHCP, mas quando tento acessar qualquer coisa via nome, não vai.
<BanMidou_> Inclusive navegação...
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> e devias evitar o pptp porque nao e seguri
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<BanMidou_> Vou aguardar. Enquanto isso vou ver se encontro alguma maneira de configurar um DNS manualmente pra cada conexão do Ubuntu
<guilherme> tech
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Havens> /modo de me $ + x
<guilherme1> /modo de me $ + x
<Elfon> BOm dia
<Elfon> Alguém que usa o mint sabe como configurar p/ o mintUdate não pedir senha?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<gabriel_> Boa noite
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<gabriel_> Obrigado
<gabriel_> Alguém sabe se é possível estabelecer um autoridade certificadora no Ubuntu server.
<hggdh> gabriel_: sim, sem problemas
<gabriel_> Exite algum artigo sobre o assunto ?
<hggdh> agora, a logistica para garantir integridade e segurança, é outro problema
<hggdh> gabriel_: tem vários exemplos via google, não sei qual seria melhor. Eu tive uma (interna) for alguns anos
<hggdh> gabriel_: um cuidado mínimo: o root CA deve ficar off-line, com um air gap
<gabriel_> Eu sempre trabalhei com certificados em ambientes Windows por causa da faculdade estou tentando no Linux mas não tenho muita experiencia com o sistema...
<hggdh> e, é claro, as senhas para os root certs devem ser guardadas também off-line, com extremo controle de acesso
<gabriel_> Oque seria air gap ?
<hggdh> existe (ou existia) um pacote para uma CA, chamado tinyCA
<hggdh> "air gap" significa que o servidor não tem conexão directa com a rede externa (e, nos casos extremos, interna)
<hggdh> normalmente temos um root cert que assina outros root certs; o root certs secundários são os usados para assinar user certs
<gabriel_> Certo vou tentar instalar os pacotes, e posto os resultados...
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> boa sorte. Não é difícil *instalar* uma CA, mas é difícil manter-se uma segurança efetiva.
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<focus> \msg havens rrtf
<focus> \quit
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém tá com o SublimeText3 atualizado via ppa? O ppa do webupt8 tá defasado
<racerxdl> eita, tem PPA do sublime? o.O
<Dead_Thinker> racerxdl: tem, mas tá desatualizado
<racerxdl> eu sempre baixei do site e instalei
<racerxdl> agora ele tem updater
<Dead_Thinker> é, agora talvez n precise mais, vou mudar pra tar.gz :P
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-10-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MarceloHunter> Oi galera.
<MarceloHunter> Por favor, como faço para ver uma lista dos canais brasileiros aqui no IRC ?
<MarceloHunter> ?
<hggdh> MarceloHunter: use alis: /msg alis list *br*
<hggdh> MarceloHunter: por exemplo
<MarceloHunter> Valeu hggdh.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<sampaio> join #libcloud
<sampaio> anyone online?
<hggdh> sim
<pdomin> sim
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-02
<Breno> Boa noite. Acabei de instalar o ubuntu e quando atualizo os fontes, está aparecendo uma fonte muito estranha.
<Breno> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhOp1nR9BwC0
<Breno> Quando executo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep 179, nada me retorna.
<Breno> E curioso que hora aparece, hora não.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Breno> Só estou complementando as informações. Não cobrando.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> Breno  es novo aqui?
<Breno> Há um bom tempo que não uso, então considere que sim.
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<XOOM> oie
<XOOM> alguém pode me ajudar?
<XOOM> podia tá roubando, podia tá matando
<LeandroLuiz> heauheua
<XOOM> mas tô aqui mendigando
<XOOM> uheauhaeuh
<aedigital> hahaha
<XOOM> (:
<crimeboy> exit
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> olá
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> como instalar o ubuntu no VirtualBox?
<XOOM> o_O
<XOOM> https://pt.wikihow.com/Instalar-o-Ubuntu-no-VirtualBox
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM, o que você quer dizer com "o_O"? É a primeira vez que eu posto no canal brasileiro do Ubuntu, aqui não é exigente como canal de um sistema operacional BSD ou não?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu decidi tentar instalar o Ubuntu no VirtualBox porque tenho medo de errar, por exemplo, tenho medo de apagar o Windows que uso.
<XOOM> quero dizer que a premissa seria vc procurar no google e caso tivesse duvidas perguntasse aqui
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Ok
<XOOM> copiei "como instalar o ubuntu no VirtualBox?" e coloquei no google
<XOOM> o link q passei é do primeiro resultado
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Ok
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=como+instalar+o+ubuntu+no+VirtualBox%3F
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM:  Eu decidi tentar instalar o Ubuntu no VirtualBox porque tenho medo de errar, por exemplo, tenho medo de apagar o Windows que uso.
<XOOM> sim eu li da primeira vez
<XOOM> só seguir o site q passei
<XOOM> q não tem erro
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> É obrigatório fazer alteração no computador durante ou depois da instalação do Ubuntu no VirtualBox?
<XOOM> defina alteração
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Por exemplo, é possível sem querer apagar o Windows que eu uso durante a tentativa de instalar o Ubuntu no VirtualBox?
<XOOM> não
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu tenho medo de errar, por exemplo, apagar algo que há no computador sem querer
<XOOM> não irá apagar nada
<XOOM> como o nome diz é uma virtual box
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Irá fazer mudança no computador, por exemplo, o computador ficará mais lento? Eu não quero danificar nada do computador.
<XOOM> não
<XOOM> irá continuar a mesmo lentium que já é
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Ok. Provavelmente tentarei instalar o Ubuntu no VirtualBox. Agora eu quero me preparar para trabalhar por conta própria, por causa disso, quero aprender o que é usado no mercado de trabalho.
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> O que é usado no mercado de trabalho da área do curso de análise e desenvolvimento de sistemas?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> Eu tenho a obrigação de instalar e usar o Ubuntu para exercer o curso de análise e desenvolvimento de sistemas?
<XOOM> isso é pessoal
<XOOM> vai da sua necessidade
<XOOM> ou da vontade em aprender algo novo
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM:O profissional de informática tem a obrigação de instalar e usar Ubuntu? O que eu quero agora é aprender o que "dá dinheiro".
<XOOM> se vc quer dinheiro tá fazendo faculdade errada
<XOOM> dinheiro é pra quem faz direito ou medicina
<XOOM> TI é para nerd
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM:  Não existe projeto de TI que vale aproximadamente R$ 10.000,00?
<XOOM> existe, mas quem ganha isso não é o profissional e sim o empresário né velho
<XOOM> qts anos vc tem?
<XOOM> 16?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: 36
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Eu tenho 36 anos, ok?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: O profissional de informática ganha quanto?
<XOOM> 36 anos
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: você disse que dinheiro é pra quem faz direito ou medicina. Engenharia civil não dá dinheiro?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Estou tentando que essas perguntas sejam respondidas antes de tentar instalar o Ubuntu
<XOOM> qq essas perguntas tem a ver com o ubuntu velho
<XOOM> eu hein
<XOOM> deixa eu trabalhar vai
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM: Por favor, desculpe. Se eu fizer pergunta que não deve ser feita, por favor, me diga que eu não deveria ter feito a pergunta, ok?
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> A instalação do Ubuntu no VirtualBox dura quanto tempo?
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: depende do teu hardware, entre alguns minutos (meu caso) e uns 20 minutos
<hggdh> no meu caso eu uso SSDs, o que torna a instalação bem rápida
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> hggdh: ok. Provavelmente eu conseguirei instalar o Ubuntu se eu tive ajuda. Mas tenho medo de praticar orientação errada. Está escrito no artigo Como fazer perguntas inteligentes: "Se você não pode ajudar, não atrapalhe! Não faça piadas sobre procedimentos que podem bagunçar o sistema do usuário – o pobre coitado pode interpretar isto como instruções sérias." https://wiki.python.org.br/ComoFazerPerguntasIntelig
<hggdh> SOUL-OF-ROOT: instalação de Linux (basicamente, qualquer distribuição decente) como uma máquina virtual é comum. Como é virtual, não existem muitas formas de danificar o sistema primário (chamado de "host", não sei o nome em portugues)
<hggdh> se a instalção der errado, tudo que é necessário é remover a VM, e começar de novo
<SOUL-OF-ROOT> XOOM; hggdh: Não posso continuar. Eu pretendo tentar instalar o Ubuntu na próxima vez que eu acessar o canal daqui, o canal brasileiro do Ubuntu. Boa sorte!
<XOOM> pqp
<XOOM> deve ser troll essa porra
<hggdh> XOOM: o canal tem regras. Por favor respeite-as.
<XOOM> o_O
<XOOM> leia as perguntas sem noção do cara
<hggdh> eu li. Ainda assim, tuas respostas forma agressivas. Se não quer ajudar, fique quieto
<XOOM> ajudar uma pessoa que tenha interesse em procurar é uma coisa, outra é ajudar uma pessoa que tem preguiça
<hggdh> concordo. Mas ainda assim, não há necessidade de ser agressivo
<XOOM> em nenhum momento faltei com respeito com a pessoa
<XOOM> ou não posso ficar indignado?
<aedigital> desencanem
<XOOM> o cara se diz ter 36 anos, vem com uns papos bestas velho
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<hggdh> XOOM: fica o aviso. Agora, já que não consigo explicar direito, basta deste assunto.
<XOOM> sim sr. PT
 * XOOM slaps hggdh around a bit with a large trout
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-07
<Dreamulador> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-10-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jack_st> alguem on?
<jack_st> root@cerberus:/tmp# mkdir eu
<jack_st> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘eu’: Read-only file system
<jack_st> como mudo isso?
<Rodrigoap23> fala ae pessoal
<Rodrigoap23> beleza?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-10-06
<ice2642> \server
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-30
<Xadrezista> quem joga xadrez?
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-01
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-02
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-03
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-10-06
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
